# (Spoilers) November Birchbox 2013



## Dollysantana (Oct 9, 2013)

It's really early found this on Instagram  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's really early found this on Instagram









Hmmm.. never heard of this brand!


----------



## Dollysantana (Oct 9, 2013)

Confirmed love body butters hope I get to try it


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 9, 2013)

WOW!! November already! Looks awesome


----------



## Dollysantana (Oct 9, 2013)

> Hmmm.. never heard of this brand!


 Here is their website if you want to check them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://ayresbeauty.com/


----------



## QueenJane (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks a bunch.  I saw this on Instagram and was very curious.


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 9, 2013)

ooooh, sounds awesome! Good find!!


----------



## KayEss (Oct 9, 2013)

Ooh, I want that! Great find!


----------



## Dollysantana (Oct 9, 2013)

Your welcome ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Oct 10, 2013)

OOOH, Midnight Tango sounds yummy smelling! From the description, I'm envisioning creamsicles....


----------



## Xiang (Oct 11, 2013)

Those sound amazing! Thanks for the post!


----------



## KittenZ (Oct 11, 2013)

That looks awesome! Super excited for the November Birchbox.


----------



## angienharry (Oct 11, 2013)

Updates


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 11, 2013)

Hahaha it's never too early.... for Birchbox!

Ooooh, November might be a *holiday*-type box!  Yay!


----------



## KittenZ (Oct 11, 2013)

> Hahaha it's never too early.... for Birchbox! Ooooh, November mightÂ be a *holiday*-type box! Â Yay!


 I hope so! That would be much needed!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 11, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 12, 2013)

Subbing for updates!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2013)

Guh.  I just looked up that scent.  I was thinking something heavily perfumey and heavy on the amber.  I have problems with certain ambers.  But I am a sucker for anything orange blossom.  I might end up getting the full-sized version whether I get it in my box or not.

(I really, really hope they don't go with another round of "give this men's fragrance sample to a man in your life!"  I have a weird conspiratorial suspicion that the men's stuff showing up in the plus-2s could be a way for them to test what men's samples get the least pushback when sent to a woman.  I think pretty much anything *but* a fragrance could be given to the guys in my life.  They are all very anti-men's cologne, but shower gel, shaving cream, hair goo, beard oil, unscented/mint/citrus hand cream?  They would not hate that stuff, which is the best I can hope for when it comes to fancy grooming products with these dudes.  It would have been cool if the Chapstick had been sent with the pass-it-along direction next month.  Just about every guy I know is more than happy to receive Chapstick, especially in the winter.  My brother once asked specifically for a Costco pack of the stuff -- original black label version, thankyouverymuch -- for Christmas, and our dad probably went through at least a couple of tubes a month before he retired since he was a timber cutter and outside in the sun/cold all day, every day.  I would have kept it for myself, but that's a whole separate thing.  Another pass-it-on idea, this time not for men:  Two samples of the same, say, shower gel.  Keep one for yourself, pass one on to a friend.)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the November box because it's Winter and that means less chance of getting tan towels. I Hope. I keep acquiring them, first in my Birchbox, then as unexpected extras in trades and stuff, and I'm just tired of getting tan towels. If they ever come out with a variety of Comodynes brand I haven't gotten in my Bb, I feel like I will get it that month. But, hey, they trade faster than anything else I've had on my list, so they must work pretty well. November really seems like the most likely month they wouldn't send tan towels, so I'm very optimistic about next month's box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Guh.  I just looked up that scent.  I was thinking something heavily perfumey and heavy on the amber.  I have problems with certain ambers.  But I am a sucker for anything orange blossom.  I might end up getting the full-sized version whether I get it in my box or not.

(I really, really hope they don't go with another round of "give this men's fragrance sample to a man in your life!"  I have a weird conspiratorial suspicion that the men's stuff showing up in the plus-2s could be a way for them to test what men's samples get the least pushback when sent to a woman.  I think pretty much anything *but* a fragrance could be given to the guys in my life.  They are all very anti-men's cologne, but shower gel, shaving cream, hair goo, beard oil, unscented/mint/citrus hand cream?  They would not hate that stuff, which is the best I can hope for when it comes to fancy grooming products with these dudes.  It would have been cool if the Chapstick had been sent with the pass-it-along direction next month.  Just about every guy I know is more than happy to receive Chapstick, especially in the winter.  My brother once asked specifically for a Costco pack of the stuff -- original black label version, thankyouverymuch -- for Christmas, and our dad probably went through at least a couple of tubes a month before he retired since he was a timber cutter and outside in the sun/cold all day, every day.  I would have kept it for myself, but that's a whole separate thing.  Another pass-it-on idea, this time not for men:  Two samples of the same, say, shower gel.  Keep one for yourself, pass one on to a friend.)
I'm where you are. All the men in my life hate cologne. So the last two times I got them they went totally to waste. When it comes to skin care products, my fiance is always eager to try out the new things I get, though.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm where you are. All the men in my life hate cologne. So the last two times I got them they went totally to waste. When it comes to skin care products, my fiance is always eager to try out the new things I get, though.
Samesies. My boyfriend really likes smelling cologne in those fold outs in Esquire (its how he found his favorite!) or by just smelling when he's being a good shopping buddy and going to Sephora with me. He did love the Chapstick in the October box so that's already found a nice pocket to live in forever. He is really into whatever men's samples come in as extras in trades or if I come across randomly.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 13, 2013)

Updates ;D


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 13, 2013)

BIRTHDAY MONTH! Yay.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 13, 2013)

> BIRTHDAY MONTH! Yay.


Me too!


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 14, 2013)

The body butter sounds like a fun, product. I hope it smells good.


----------



## JamieO (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BIRTHDAY MONTH! Yay.
Hey-o! Yay for November babies!!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 15, 2013)

BEST MONTH OF THE YEAR! Not that I'm biased or anything...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 15, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 15, 2013)

I think I'm gonna try and be totally surprised by what I get in my birch box in November.


----------



## KittenZ (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm gonna try and be totally surprised by what I get in my birch box in November.
Me too! I tried not to look this month, but I caved.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 15, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbeam36 (Oct 15, 2013)

updates please


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have nothing constructive to add to the conversation right now, just replying so I'll get notifications of updates


----------



## invisiblebike (Oct 16, 2013)

meh, i have sensitive skin so i try to avoid scented skincare. hope i don't get this, i do have "sensitive" checked off in my skincare concerns.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

I hope they are still sampling the Liz Earle and the Dermablend this month.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope they are still sampling the Liz Earle and the Dermablend this month.
They most likely will, they usually sample items more than one month so they can mix it around to people who didn't get it last month.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  meh, i have sensitive skin so i try to avoid scented skincare. hope i don't get this, i do have "sensitive" checked off in my skincare concerns.
Same here.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 16, 2013)

This will be my first birchbox! I'm not actually that excited about the box itself (sounds like a lot of foil packets), but you can't beat the point system they have!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This will be my first birchbox! I'm not actually that excited about the box itself (sounds like a lot of foil packets), but you can't beat the point system they have!
oh believe me- you WILL cave in to the box hysteria LOL


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 16, 2013)

> oh believe me- you WILL cave in to the box hysteria LOL


 Haha! I have no doubt that I will at some point... Especially once I see some sneak peeks. Lmao.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 17, 2013)

> Haha! I have no doubt that I will at some point... Especially once I see some sneak peeks. Lmao.


 Every month, like clockwork.. On the 9th I'm refreshing my box page on the BB site like a crazy person!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 17, 2013)

> Every month, like clockwork.. On the 9th I'm refreshing my box page on the BB site like a crazy person!


 Pretty sure ill end up doing the same since that's what I do with ipsy too. Ha.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a quick question hopefully someone here can answer.  I just joined BB today (yeah, I know, took me long enough!) I was billed already so will I get an October box or will my sub start in Nov?  It's possible I just overlooked the info when I signed up, but I swear I can't see anything that says what box I will get first. 

On another note, their point system is freaking AWESOME!  Why did I not sign up for this long before now?


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 17, 2013)

> I have a quick question hopefully someone here can answer.Â  I just joined BB today (yeah, I know, took me long enough!) I was billed already so will I get an October box or will my sub start in Nov?Â  It's possible I just overlooked the info when I signed up, but I swear I can't see anything that says what box I will get first.Â  On another note, their point system is freaking AWESOME!Â  Why did I not sign up for this long before now? :eusa_wall:


 I was wondering the same thing because it said my first box would ship October 27th I think.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 17, 2013)

> I have a quick question hopefully someone here can answer.Â  I just joined BB today (yeah, I know, took me long enough!) I was billed already so will I get an October box or will my sub start in Nov?Â  It's possible I just overlooked the info when I signed up, but I swear I can't see anything that says what box I will get first.Â  On another note, their point system is freaking AWESOME!Â  Why did I not sign up for this long before now? :eusa_wall:





> > I have a quick question hopefully someone here can answer.Â  I just joined BB today (yeah, I know, took me long enough!) I was billed already so will I get an October box or will my sub start in Nov?Â  It's possible I just overlooked the info when I signed up, but I swear I can't see anything that says what box I will get first.Â  On another note, their point system is freaking AWESOME!Â  Why did I not sign up for this long before now? :eusa_wall:
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing because it said my first box would ship October 27th I think.


 If it is shipping before november it will be an October box. November boxes will start shipping around 11/7 - 11/11 ish.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 17, 2013)

> If it is shipping before november it will be an October box. November boxes will start shipping around 11/7 - 11/11 ish.


 Thanks!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



If it is shipping before november it will be an October box. November boxes will start shipping around 11/7 - 11/11 ish.
Thanks!!  I was hoping that would be the case.  I canceled all of my subs several months ago so I could actually USE the collection of stuff I had amassed and I am now in sample withdrawl!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope they are still sampling the Liz Earle and the Dermablend this month.
I really want to try Dermablend!  Got Liz Earle this month, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## missionista (Oct 18, 2013)

So this is the last month of my second yearlong subscription.  I still like BB, but I'm not loving it as much as I once did.  I think I'm going to unsubscribe after this month.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope they are still sampling the Liz Earle and the Dermablend this month.
I really want to try Dermablend!  Got Liz Earle this month, but haven't tried it yet.

Lucky you! I usually get at least one of the items  I want but I was not that lucky this month.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Oct 18, 2013)

> I really want to try Dermablend!Â  Got Liz Earle this month, but haven't tried it yet.


 Same! I tried it this morning and I'm pretty sure I like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I really want to try the dermablend or the benefit concealer.


----------



## Dollysantana (Oct 18, 2013)

Really bored and created this ðŸ˜


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Really bored and created this ðŸ˜
its cute! this is a really neat idea!


----------



## Dollysantana (Oct 18, 2013)

[@]kawaiimeows[/@] thanks ðŸ˜Š


----------



## alpina0560 (Oct 18, 2013)

I am beyond annoyed at Birchbox right now. I placed an order this morning, and although I already got a shipping confirmation (yay) they are shipping my purchase via Newgistics. I sent them an e-mail about this, really only because I have placed two other orders this past week that have both been shipped via USPS, so I'm wondering why they changed it in a matter of days? I am actually really pissed off they're doing this. Last time they used Newgistics I completely stopped shopping at the store for about 2 months before I heard that they were back to using USPS. Guess this will be my last order with BB for a while..

Hi there Birchbox,  
I just placed this order (#) and I was wondering why it is shipping with Newgistics? I placed 2 orders a couple of days ago (October 11 &amp; 16) both of which were shipped via USPS. I know you guys switched to Newgistics and then back to USPS a couple of months ago, and I have to say I was beyond disappointed with the shipping via Newgistics the first time around. If I had known that you were reverting to this shipping method I would never have placed my order. It takes USPS 1-2 days to get to me when I place an order through the shop, and last time I placed an order with Newgistics it took over 6 business days (8 total days) to get to me. I understand that I did not pay for shipping, however, I have never paid for shipping when ordering from your shop, including my two previous orders this past week. One of the only reasons I love to shop with you is because of the quick shipping time from USPS since we are so close geographically. I hope that in the future you will let customers know beforehand how their products will be shipped out so that we can make a more educated decision when deciding whether or not to place an order.
 
Thanks


----------



## JC327 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Really bored and created this ðŸ˜
Love it!


----------



## rouxroux (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone see this by Benefit? It's 24 mini items packaged in an advent calendar. Ahhhh so cute! Wonder if BB would do something like this for the holidays or as a special box. They could put their "TOP 24" in it. Nov is the perfect time. It's selling at sephora and ulta for $68.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 18, 2013)

> Anyone see this by Benefit? It's 24 mini items packaged in an advent calendar. Ahhhh so cute! Wonder if BB would do something like this for the holidays or as a special box. Nov is the perfect time. It's selling at sephora and ulta for $68.


 There's a whole thread dedicated to it! Can't link cause I'm on my phone, but if you search "Benefit Advent Calendar" it should come up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rouxroux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone see this by Benefit? It's 24 mini items packaged in an advent calendar. Ahhhh so cute! Wonder if BB would do something like this for the holidays or as a special box. They could put their "TOP 24" in it. Nov is the perfect time. It's selling at sephora and ulta for $68.






Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There's a whole thread dedicated to it! Can't link cause I'm on my phone, but if you search "Benefit Advent Calendar" it should come up






It's here, including my photo of the contents pulled out of their little doors!  I really wish more companies would do these.  It's really, *really* cool.  The sizes are fantastic, too.  I'm not really a Christmas person, but I *am* a "hey, look, neat little things to tuck away and pull out as a pick-me-up one at a time when I get overstressed at work!" person.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 18, 2013)

I got a sephora gift card for my birthday and was debating on getting this! I remember having advent calendars as a kid with little toys and candies in it and it was always so fun! I think this is a really neat idea.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 18, 2013)

> It's here, including my photo of the contents pulled out of their little doors! Â I really wish more companies would do these. Â It's really, *really* cool. Â The sizes are fantastic, too. Â I'm not really a Christmas person, but I *am* a "hey, look, neat little things to tuck away and pull out as a pick-me-up one at a time when I get overstressed at work!" person.


 I bought this for my niece for Christmas and it is huge. I am really impressed with it and I might need to pick up another for other gifting purposes.


----------



## rouxroux (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There's a whole thread dedicated to it! Can't link cause I'm on my phone, but if you search "Benefit Advent Calendar" it should come up







Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



It's here, including my photo of the contents pulled out of their little doors!  I really wish more companies would do these.  It's really, *really* cool.  The sizes are fantastic, too.  I'm not really a Christmas person, but I *am* a "hey, look, neat little things to tuck away and pull out as a pick-me-up one at a time when I get overstressed at work!" person.
Thanks, I'm gonna check it out now! I wish more companies would do this. Such a neat idea. Anyone know if there are more like this out there?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rouxroux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Thanks, I'm gonna check it out now! I wish more companies would do this. Such a neat idea. Anyone know if there are more like this out there?
The only other US beauty advent calendar that we know about so far is the Ciate nail polish one.  There have been others in the UK and Canada in the past, but I'm not sure whether they will be available this year or if they can be shipped to the US.


----------



## angienharry (Oct 19, 2013)

> Anyone see this by Benefit? It's 24 mini items packaged in an advent calendar. Ahhhh so cute! Wonder if BB would do something like this for the holidays or as a special box. They could put their "TOP 24" in it. Nov is the perfect time. It's selling at sephora and ulta for $68.


 Ummm... Ok this is officially the cutest thing EVER!!! I love benefit. This will be mine!


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 20, 2013)

**Updates!** 1st post.... Been lurking :bandit: for about 3 or 4 months now (as long as I have been subscribed to Birchbox) I hope to be a positive addition to MUT :beer: Comment November updates!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

**Updates!**

1st post.... Been lurking



for about 3 or 4 months now (as long as I have been subscribed to Birchbox) I hope to be a positive addition to MUT





Comment November updates!
Welcome! I'm glad you decided to join in on our obsession! Once I joined I just couldn't leave hahahah.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2013)

I just went through my box history on my main account: lip and hair products five months in a row! Wacky. One month was a shampoo/body wash combo, not just hair only, but, still, one intended use was hair. I'm getting my hair colored next weekend, and I updated my profile to reflect that, so I wonder whether I'll get something for that next month.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 20, 2013)

I just followed the link and read about the Tango Body Butter... 

vanilla and orange blossom sounds divine! 
I really hope I get to sample it.


----------



## Mommyof5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey Ladies, new here as well, after seeing this i want midnight tango, sounds so good. Ill be disappointed if it's not in my november box


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 20, 2013)

> Welcome! I'm glad you decided to join in on our obsession! Once I joined I just couldn't leave hahahah.Â  :flowers:


 Dammit, that was supposed to say "come on November updates!" Not "comment November updates" **Lame** Ha ha thanks! I figured once I realized I was checking MUT a couple times a day (sometimes more) I kind of owed it to MUT to register.


----------



## natashaia (Oct 20, 2013)

I changed my profile to say no hair products, and i am kind of scared!

i love hair products, but i've gotten too many shampoo/conditioners. I guess i will have to see how this box goes! Also, i think I am going to go spoiler free until it arrives! My first year of BB, i used to be so nonchalant about it, and would always be surprised when it was BB delivery time. Lately, as life has gotten harder- its a nice thing to look forward too.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I changed my profile to say no hair products, and i am kind of scared!

i love hair products, but i've gotten too many shampoo/conditioners. I guess i will have to see how this box goes! Also, i think I am going to go spoiler free until it arrives! My first year of BB, i used to be so nonchalant about it, and would always be surprised when it was BB delivery time. Lately, as life has gotten harder- its a nice thing to look forward too. 
don't get your hopes up, there literally isn't an option for "no hair products." i have on my profile that i don't do anything to my hair and i've still gotten a hair product every month for the past year.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 20, 2013)

> don't get your hopes up, there literally isn't an option for "no hair products." i have on my profile that i don't do anything to my hair and i've still gotten a hair product every month for the past year.


 I guess they want you to do something to your hair lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I guess they want you to do something to your hair lol.
Tell me about it. That's a sign if I've ever seen one! Bahahha. Maybe one day I'll finally get something that doesn't a) make my hair greasier than it already is, and B) make my hair flat.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just followed the link and read about the Tango Body Butter... 

vanilla and orange blossom sounds divine! 
I really hope I get to sample it.

mmmm i want this!!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 20, 2013)

> > Â  I changed my profile to say no hair products, and i am kind of scared! i love hair products, but i've gotten too many shampoo/conditioners. I guess i will have to see how this box goes! Also, i think I am going to go spoiler free until it arrives! My first year of BB, i used to be so nonchalant about it, and would always be surprised when it was BB delivery time. Lately, as life has gotten harder- its a nice thing to look forward too.Â
> 
> 
> don't get your hopes up, there literally isn't an option for "no hair products." i have on my profile that i don't do anything to my hair and i've still gotten a hair product every month for the past year.


 I saw this on YouTube yesterday as well--a girl who insisted she chose "No Hair Products" on her Birchbox profile. I think she also said she chose "No Body Care". She was not happy. Each of my boxes have contained at least 1 haircare item and 1 skincare item since the change in how detailed the profiles are.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  don't get your hopes up, there literally isn't an option for "no hair products." i have on my profile that i don't do anything to my hair and i've still gotten a hair product every month for the past year.
I had the same thing (now I have it marked that my hair is color-treated because that's happening next weekend), and I haven't received something for my hair *every* month, but I do get something for it most months.  I didn't realize just how often I get hair stuff until last night when I went back and counted:  In the past year on my main account, the only month when I have *not* received something has been November. But!  I do get things that are in line with how I deal with my hair:  Conditioner, shampoo, masques, serum/oil, hairbands/clips, leave-in conditioner (it's also a heat protectant, but it *can* be used even if you don't use heat on your hair).  No hair spray and no styling products, neither of which I will use.  Nothing that is strictly a heat protectant.  One dry shampoo, but it's not the volumizing dry shampoo that leaves my hair sticky, so I do like that one.  They do at least seem to recognize that sending a styling product to me is pointless because I'll never use it, let alone buy it, so it's better for them if they send that sort of thing to someone else.  I could do without the masques for a while, but that's just because I have a ton of them that I'm trying to work through.

(Now watch me get hair spray and styling gel for the next year since the profile doesn't say anything about *styling*, just air dry vs blow dry, and they do have a lot of styling products that can be used even if you don't use heat on your hair.)

(Also, it doesn't say "no hair products."  It says "I can never have too many..."  So far, it looks like that hasn't meant anything other than the fact that they sent out Wanderlust nail polishes a second time to people who had the never-too-many-nail-polishes box checked, although I have makeup checked there, and I've received five lip colors and an eyeliner since May.  Huh.  Actually, even before the new profile, now that I'm looking at my boxes, I received a color item more often than not.  Out of thirty boxes, it looks like only three of them have not had a color/shimmer item.  Lots of lip gloss/stick and nail polish coming my way, even when it's not a color I will wear.  My boxes tend to be a makeup item, a face item, a hair item of the non-styling/hold persuasion, and either a body item or a fragrance, plus one or two more other things.  No wonder I'm so happy with my boxes:  I get a nice balance, and even if I don't like most of it, there's usually at least one thing in there that I would consider worth three and a half bucks, which is what this box effectively costs me after points since this is an annual sub.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I saw this on YouTube yesterday as well--a girl who insisted she chose "No Hair Products" on her Birchbox profile. I think she also said she chose "No Body Care". She was not happy.

Each of my boxes have contained at least 1 haircare item and 1 skincare item since the change in how detailed the profiles are.
I think people don't get that not selecting certain items doesn't preclude you from getting them. Sigh. hahaha.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
(Also, it doesn't say "no hair products."  It says "I can never have too many..."  So far, it looks like that hasn't meant anything other than the fact that they sent out Wanderlust nail polishes a second time to people who had the never-too-many-nail-polishes box checked, although I have makeup checked there, and I've received five lip colors and an eyeliner since May.  Huh.  Actually, even before the new profile, now that I'm looking at my boxes, I received a color item more often than not.  Out of thirty boxes, it looks like only three of them have not had a color/shimmer item.  Lots of lip gloss/stick and nail polish coming my way, even when it's not a color I will wear.  My boxes tend to be a makeup item, a face item, a hair item of the non-styling/hold persuasion, and either a body item or a fragrance, plus one or two more other things.  *No wonder I'm so happy with my boxes:  I get a nice balance, and even if I don't like most of it, there's usually at least one thing in there that I would consider worth three and a half bucks, which is what this box effectively costs me after points since this is an annual sub.*)

I've found that the months that I get a "well-rounded" box I'm most happy, even if I don't like some of the products. Because at least I can *feel* like I'm trying a variety of things when there is a nice spread of types of products. Whereas the months that I got 2-3 hair products in my box, I felt like I was being really restricted in what I was trying.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think people don't get that not selecting certain items doesn't preclude you from getting them. Sigh. hahaha.
Yeah, I think all it means is that you might not get them six months in a row (my past six months, not including the nail polishes everyone received:  eyeliner, lip gloss stick, lipstick, liquid lipstick, lip gloss, another lip gloss.  But I *do* have makeup checked, so it's not a surprise.  It *is* getting boring to get lip stuff over and over, but maybe blush will be in next month's box for a change.  I've only received that twice in two and a half years, and the last time was in January).


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 20, 2013)

> > I saw this on YouTube yesterday as well--a girl who insisted she chose "No Hair Products" on her Birchbox profile. I think she also said she chose "No Body Care". She was not happy. Each of my boxes have contained at least 1 haircare item and 1 skincare item since the change in how detailed the profiles are.
> 
> 
> I think people don't get that not selecting certain items doesn't preclude you from getting them. Sigh. hahaha.


 That's what I was thinking. I made sure to check appropriately in each category because I feel like maybe, just maybe, it makes it more likely I'll get something I want to use each month. Maybe reduce the randomness a bit. I was afraid if I left it blank or didn't read the options carefully enough before checking the boxes, then I would just get leftovers or whatever Birchbox throws in when people don't fill out their profile.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I think all it means is that you might not get them six months in a row (my past six months, not including the nail polishes everyone received:  eyeliner, lip gloss stick, lipstick, liquid lipstick, lip gloss, another lip gloss.  But I *do* have makeup checked, so it's not a surprise.  It *is* getting boring to get lip stuff over and over, but maybe blush will be in next month's box for a change.  I've only received that twice in two and a half years, and the last time was in January).
There definitely needs to be more blush IMO. I've gotten more this year than I had before just from shopping theBalm's sales. But, since blush is still a product that's fairly new to me, I'd love to try more!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's what I was thinking. I made sure to check appropriately in each category because I feel like maybe, just maybe, it makes it more likely I'll get something I want to use each month. Maybe reduce the randomness a bit. I was afraid if I left it blank or didn't read the options carefully enough before checking the boxes, then I would just get leftovers or whatever Birchbox throws in when people don't fill out their.
I actually did the opposite recently. A few months ago I was getting boxes that I felt like weren't products that meshed well with my skin type, hair type, and beauty interests, so I made my profile more vague to try and open it up a bit. Not really sure how that's working out for me as of yet, loved my October box, but it was also a fairly common box.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2013)

I sometimes think there's almost a science to being happy with your Birchboxes.  Like, put a 30% (or more!) focus on this item, 5% (or less!) on that one, 15% that other one, and 25% on each of the other two.  That's how I approached the September box (I got box 32):  I was *extremely* focused on the lip gloss (I had one from that line in Dandelion.  Note the sad use of the past tense.  I *love* this whole line and really miss Dandelion, but it fell out of my pocket somewhere) and nail polish.  I thought I would love the shower gel because shower gel is one of my obsessions (not crazy about this particular one, but, hey, that's why I love samples like this!), and this is the time of year when I love to have a small tube of hand cream in every bag (especially my messenger bag that I carry to work!  I don't realize how dry my hands are in the mornings until I get on the bus, so I'm getting in the habit of digging out hand cream pretty much as soon as I get on the bus.  I'm not crazy about the scent, but I'm not exactly riding a high-class bus, and I wash it off when I get to work anyway, so I can deal with it for that half hour).  I didn't care for the fragrance sample, but since I love two of the items and will use two of the other items up even if I don't love them, I can just brush the fragrance aside (as I do every month) like a too-dark foundation/concealer sample that gets tucked into my bag when I buy something at Sephora.  

(My October box wasn't super thrilling, but it was *useful*.  I won't use the fragrance, and I'm disappointed in the lipgloss because of specific issues with this particular gloss, but I love lip balm, the cleanser is something I can use and push off buying more cleanser that much longer, and I'm headed into the dry season for my hair, *plus* it's shoulder-length, something it hasn't been since around the time Angel became Angelus, so I've been using a lot more conditioner than I've ever used before.  For my $3.50 -- after accounting for points and the discount for having an annual subscription -- it's great, especially since there aren't really many other items in October boxes overall that I would have rather had instead, so no box envy over here.)


----------



## natashaia (Oct 20, 2013)

that's true. I just unchecked everything regarding hair care, because I asked BB what to do. I love hair products, but my counter is over flowing with mini shampoo/conditioners. Id love a dry shampoo or a masque but it doesn't seem meant to be!



> don't get your hopes up, there literally isn't an option for "no hair products." i have on my profile that i don't do anything to my hair and i've still gotten a hair product every month for the past year.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

that's true. I just unchecked everything regarding hair care, because I asked BB what to do. I love hair products, but my counter is over flowing with mini shampoo/conditioners. Id love a dry shampoo or a masque but it doesn't seem meant to be!
I know the feeling! I don't think I've had to buy hair products for a while now because I've received so many from birchbox.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There definitely needs to be more blush IMO. I've gotten more this year than I had before just from shopping theBalm's sales. But, since blush is still a product that's fairly new to me, I'd love to try more!
They definitely need to send out more blush. How many lipglosses and lipsticks have we sampled this year, vs. blush? I get a ton of lipglosses in my boxes, not that I mind, but I'd love to get more blush.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2013)

Urk. I really hope they send out that Dr. Brandt exfoliating scrub again and that I get it in my main box.  I got it in my second box, and I really like it, but I don't like it enough to spend SEVENTY-EIGHT DOLLARS on it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This will be my first birchbox! I'm not actually that excited about the box itself (sounds like a lot of foil packets), but you can't beat the point system they have!
Maybe I have had good luck, but I don't get a bunch of foils.

From Jan 2012 to Oct 2013 (on my main account), I've received 115 items: 12 foil samples, 61 deluxe sized samples, 21 full sized items, 13 perfume vials, and 8 food items.

I've been very pleased with the amount of deluxe/full sized items, and variety of types of items I've received.

Everyone's experience is different, and I hope you enjoy yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 20, 2013)

> Maybe I have had good luck, but I don't get a bunch of foils. From Jan 2012 to Oct 2013 (on my main account), I've received 115 items: 12 foil samples, 61 deluxe sized samples, 21 full sized items, 13 perfume vials, and 8 food items. I've been very pleased with the amount of deluxe/full sized items, and variety of types of items I've received. Everyone's experience is different, and I hope you enjoy yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! That actually makes me MUCH more excited now! :-D


----------



## meaganola (Oct 21, 2013)

Even when I get foils, they are almost always nicely-sized. I actually kind of hesitate to call them foils because that makes me think of not-even-1-ml packets you get for free from the LancÃ´me counter, and these are a lot more substantial. I can get three rounds from an Amika hair masque foil, for example, and my hair isn't particularly short or thin. The Miss Jessie's packet will probably last me a week. I had a body butter foil that I used as a hand cream, and it lasted for a week or so, although I was just concentrating on the backs of my hands at the time. And in defense of foils: I have a much easier time getting every little bit out of a foil than a tube if the amount is the same in each, and there has been an uptick in tubes that *look* like they contain more than foils, but then when you look at the amount they contain, it's the same amount as a foil, just in a larger container.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Even when I get foils, they are almost always nicely-sized. I actually kind of hesitate to call them foils because that makes me think of not-even-1-ml packets you get for free from the LancÃ´me counter, and these are a lot more substantial. I can get three rounds from an Amika hair masque foil, for example, and my hair isn't particularly short or thin. The Miss Jessie's packet will probably last me a week. I had a body butter foil that I used as a hand cream, and it lasted for a week or so, although I was just concentrating on the backs of my hands at the time.

And in defense of foils: I have a much easier time getting every little bit out of a foil than a tube if the amount is the same in each, and there has been an uptick in tubes that *look* like they contain more than foils, but then when you look at the amount they contain, it's the same amount as a foil, just in a larger container.
I agree. Even when it's not one nice sized one, I usually get several. My Caldrea hand lotion ones were my favorite, i got like 3-4 uses out of each pack and they gave me 3 packs.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 21, 2013)

You guys are making me way more excited for BB! Thanks! I had always heard complaints about foil packets and I guess people always made it sound like it was super small... In my head I was picturing the little foil packet of the wet wipe you get at a restaurant. Lol.


----------



## KayEss (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You guys are making me way more excited for BB! Thanks! I had always heard complaints about foil packets and I guess people always made it sound like it was super small... In my head I was picturing the little foil packet of the wet wipe you get at a restaurant. Lol.
They did have those foot wipes a couple months back! (Then again, they give you two!)


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: (My October box wasn't super thrilling, but it was *useful*.  I won't use the fragrance, and I'm disappointed in the lipgloss because of specific issues with this particular gloss, but I love lip balm, the cleanser is something I can use and push off buying more cleanser that much longer, and I'm headed into the dry season for my hair, *plus* it's shoulder-length, *something it hasn't been since around the time Angel became Angelus*, so I've been using a lot more conditioner than I've ever used before. 

OMG. Thank you for making me CRACK up !


----------



## meaganola (Oct 21, 2013)

> OMG. Thank you for making me CRACK up !


 Hey, it was a very traumatic experience! It happened ON MY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG. Thank you for making me CRACK up !

Hey, it was a very traumatic experience! It happened ON MY BIRTHDAY! 
You should have written Joss Whedon a VERY stern note. (and yes, it was traumatic.  I cried.  I'm pretty sure it affected my schoolwork)


----------



## JimmyJazz (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree. Even when it's not one nice sized one, I usually get several. My Caldrea hand lotion ones were my favorite, i got like 3-4 uses out of each pack and they gave me 3 packs.

When I got the soap samples - I got like 4-5 uses out of them.  I am still waiting to open my last one.  I love Caldrea - I just can't justify the price. (Off to Bath and Body works I go...7 for $20...YAAAY)


----------



## JC327 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

**Updates!**

1st post.... Been lurking




for about 3 or 4 months now (as long as I have been subscribed to Birchbox) I hope to be a positive addition to MUT





Comment November updates!
Welcome!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When I got the soap samples - I got like 4-5 uses out of them.  I am still waiting to open my last one.  I love Caldrea - I just can't justify the price. (Off to Bath and Body works I go...7 for $20...YAAAY)
My thoughts exactly. They gave me 3 scents when I got samples, and I loved every one of them. But I definitely don't have the money for them in my budget, and like to blow my points on other things I can't get elsewhere (i'll that B&amp;BW hard working hand cream instead of caldrea).


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 21, 2013)

I usually see caldrea soaps on sale at Target. I just don't remember how much they were.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I usually see caldrea soaps on sale at Target. I just don't remember how much they were.
Ah! I should start checking there. I didn't even process it when I saw that they had Caldrea candles at my target.


----------



## bellerenee (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm a HUGE sucker for body butters so I'm thrilled that there's a chance I might get to sample a new one!

Also, ICYMI, Dr. Brandt is on Hautelook today.


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I usually see caldrea soaps on sale at Target. I just don't remember how much they were.
Ah! I should start checking there. I didn't even process it when I saw that they had Caldrea candles at my target.

I've seen Caldrea at TJ Maxx and Marshall's as well. If you have either of those in your area, you might want to check those stores periodically (since the stock of products fluctuates rapidly).


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a HUGE sucker for body butters so I'm thrilled that there's a chance I might get to sample a new one!

Also, ICYMI, Dr. Brandt is on Hautelook today.

Korres is on Hautelook as well!


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 21, 2013)

> Ah! I should start checking there. I didn't even process it when I saw that they had Caldrea candles at my target.


I have the Caldrea trio of dish soap, hand soap, and counter spray from target. Loved it!!!! Smells amazing. Great brand.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm looking forward to these body butters.  I need more lotions and moisturizers!  The winter dryness seems to have set in early here.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 22, 2013)

Finally a proper SF Birchbox event! This one is definitely one I can get to lol


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 22, 2013)

> Finally a proper SF Birchbox event! This one is definitely one I can get to lol


 Yeah I RSVP'd! Hopefully the Bart strike doesn't get in my way of going!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah I RSVP'd! Hopefully the Bart strike doesn't get in my way of going!

Nice! I swear I jumped for joy yesterday when the strike was announced as over, so hopefully this tentative deal works out all fine and no more service interruptions. I'm excited for this event, although it doesn't mention at all freebies like boxes or food (hopefully that french treat hint is macaroons though), so I'm not expecting it just in case. It should be fun


----------



## Autym Henderson (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm gonna try and be totally surprised by what I get in my birch box in November.
I always think I'm not going to look - but I always do! It's an addiction....


----------



## kira685 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally a proper SF Birchbox event! This one is definitely one I can get to lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah I RSVP'd! Hopefully the Bart strike doesn't get in my way of going!
Please share! I haven't gotten anything about it..


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Please share! I haven't gotten anything about it..

my post is actually hyperlinked to the eventbrite page they set up


----------



## kira685 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
my post is actually hyperlinked to the eventbrite page they set up 




thanks! i got so excited i didn't realize event was a link


----------



## mspocket (Oct 22, 2013)

updates!!


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 23, 2013)

YEARLY99 doesn't work for me but JOIN110ANNUAL does. I'm contemplating doing a yearly subscription but, is it really worth it? I guess I'm paranoid BB will suddenly and drastically go downhill, I've only been a subscriber since August - anyone have any insight?


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 23, 2013)

I just finished a year and paid for my second year. I have always felt it was worth the $$.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2013)

I was monthly for something like ten months, went annual (strangely, I upgraded to annual right *after* receiving what might have been the worst box I have ever received, with stick-on eyeliner and powdered mouthwash), renewed for a second year when that ended, and will be renewing for a third year when this one ends. It goes back and forth between meh and awesome, but it averages out to more than worth my less-than-$3.50-a-month-after-accounting-for-points. There might be a craptacular box one month, but then there will be a really awesome box the next (or at least within two or three months, and the intervening months will be solid). It has not consistently gone downhill, at least for me. I might not like the tan wipes and sunblock they tend to focus on during the summer, but there will almost always be a balancing item that makes it not completely horrible. And, oddly, when I look back at a box I hated or thought was really boring when I received it, I now look at it and think it was a pretty good box. Preferences and interests change. I still hate that stupid stick-on eyeliner, though.


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey-o! Yay for November babies!!
I second that! I'm so excited for November! My birthday month as well. Here's hoping its ausome!


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just finished a year and paid for my second year. I have always felt it was worth the $$.

Thanks so much, knowing that you've subscribed for so long and still are happy really helps me to feel better about dropping $110!

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was monthly for something like ten months, went annual (strangely, I upgraded to annual right *after* receiving what might have been the worst box I have ever received, with stick-on eyeliner and powdered mouthwash), renewed for a second year when that ended, and will be renewing for a third year when this one ends. It goes back and forth between meh and awesome, but it averages out to more than worth my less-than-$3.50-a-month-after-accounting-for-points. There might be a craptacular box one month, but then there will be a really awesome box the next (or at least within two or three months, and the intervening months will be solid). It has not consistently gone downhill, at least for me. I might not like the tan wipes and sunblock they tend to focus on during the summer, but there will almost always be a balancing item that makes it not completely horrible.

And, oddly, when I look back at a box I hated or thought was really boring when I received it, I now look at it and think it was a pretty good box. Preferences and interests change. I still hate that stupid stick-on eyeliner, though.

Thanks so much for your opinion, it really helps and now I think I am going to do it. I have been really happy so far and the points are fantastic! I just hope things will stay at least as good as they are, especially the points system! Hearing you are still a subscriber after so long makes me think I am definitely in! I love cashing in on the points and that promo to get double gives me the most...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rouxroux (Oct 24, 2013)

oops wrong month


----------



## NaydeneM (Oct 24, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YEARLY99 doesn't work for me but JOIN110ANNUAL does. I'm contemplating doing a yearly subscription but, is it really worth it? I guess I'm paranoid BB will suddenly and drastically go downhill, I've only been a subscriber since August - anyone have any insight?
what's the bonus with JOIN110ANNUAL?  Do you get extra points?  Works out to the same deal ($11 in points vs. $11 discount), but just want to verify.

I'm considering moving my 2nd box to an annual sub.  I have been getting BB since March.  As others have said, some months are great, some are "meh" but for $3.50 a month including the discount points ... it's a fun little bonus.  Personally, I try not to get too focused on any specific item, so I can be open to trying what I get.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 24, 2013)

You'll get 220 bonus points ($22) instead of only 110 points which they normally give you for upgrading to an annual.



> what's the bonus with JOIN110ANNUAL?Â  Do you get extra points?Â  Works out to the same deal ($11 in points vs. $11 discount), but just want to verify. I'm considering moving my 2nd box to an annual sub.Â  I have been getting BB since March.Â  As others have said, some months are great, some are "meh" but for $3.50 a month including the discount points ... it's a fun little bonus.Â  Personally, I try not to get too focused on any specific item, so I can be open to trying what I get.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You'll get 220 bonus points ($22) instead of only 110 points which they normally give you for upgrading to an annual. Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

what's the bonus with JOIN110ANNUAL?  Do you get extra points?  Works out to the same deal ($11 in points vs. $11 discount), but just want to verify.

I'm considering moving my 2nd box to an annual sub.  I have been getting BB since March.  As others have said, some months are great, some are "meh" but for $3.50 a month including the discount points ... it's a fun little bonus.  Personally, I try not to get too focused on any specific item, so I can be open to trying what I get.

Thanks, Jess!  Went for it -- now I've got almost $30 in points on that second account!


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 24, 2013)

Crap I didn't know that code before joining again


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 24, 2013)

I plan on getting a year long one beginning of next year, I'm happy to know people were generally satisfied pre-purchasing. I hope there's some good codes by then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You'll get 220 bonus points ($22) instead of only 110 points which they normally give you for upgrading to an annual.
If I do that, will it reset my anniversaries and stuff? I am really looking forward to my 16 month anniversary code, in January. I would hate to start all over. I'm month by month, right now.

Oh, and thank you, to all who contributed their opinions on Beauty Protect and the 12 Benefits spray. I just used BP last night, and I love it. It made my hair really shiny and smooth, though my new dryer probably helped. BP rally does smell a lot like Pink Sugar, which I like, but it didn't really linger in my hair, which is for the best.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 24, 2013)

Subscribing for updates!!! Really hoping for some lotions and face creams/moisturizers this month as my skin tends to get really dry.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm hoping for moisturizers as well. September and early October were really warm here, and now that it hasn't been above freezing for the last five days, my skin has been so itchy and dry. Lotion season, here I come.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 24, 2013)

When does birchbox normally do sneak peeks? Do they even do sneak peeks? Lol. Last month was my first box, but I subbed late in the month and just got my box today, so I'm unsure how it all works still.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2013)

I had been hoping for blush.  Then I got benefit fine-one-one (I was on the verge of losing Birchbox points, so I decided I might as well get it), and then I found out one of my subs is sending out a blush *palette* this month, and then I went in and inventoried my blush.  Um...  I'm set for quite a while, especially considering how I get in a Blush Groove and stick with the same blush for weeks on end because it just feels *right* for the season, and I will *still* barely make a dent in it.  Now I have no clue what I'm hoping for.  This is probably a good mindset to be in for Birchbox, though, because if I'm not antsy to get something, I won't be disappointed if I don't get that thing.  I think there are more things I'm hoping land in the store (stila holiday sets even though I should *not* be acquiring any more eyeliner or blush!) than I'm interesting in showing up in boxes because new store additions mean I can get things I've been desperately wanting with points (I'm trying to save money for a comic con in March, but I really want new toys!).


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 24, 2013)

> I had been hoping for blush. Â Then I got benefit fine-one-one (I was on the verge of losing Birchbox points, so I decided I might as well get it), and then I found out one of my subs is sending out a blush *palette* this month, and then I went in and inventoried my blush. Â Um... Â I'm set for quite a while, especially considering how I get in a Blush Groove and stick with the same blush for weeks on end because it just feels *right* for the season, and I will *still* barely make a dent in it. Â Now I have no clue what I'm hoping for. Â This is probably a good mindset to be in for Birchbox, though, because if I'm not antsy to get something, I won't be disappointed if I don't get that thing. Â I think there are more things I'm hoping land in the store (stila holiday sets even though I should *not* be acquiring any more eyeliner or blush!) than I'm interesting inÂ showing up in boxes because new store additions meanÂ I can get things I've been desperately wanting with points (I'm trying to save money for a comic con in March, but I really want new toys!).


 Take me to comic con with you!!! Lol. It's been a lifelong dream of mine to go there and be with "my people". Haha.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 24, 2013)

> If I do that, will it reset my anniversaries and stuff? I am really looking forward to my 16 month anniversary code, in January. I would hate to start all over. I'm month by month, right now. Oh, and thank you, to all who contributed their opinions on Beauty Protect and the 12 Benefits spray. I just used BP last night, and I love it. It made my hair really shiny and smooth, though my new dryer probably helped. BP rally does smell a lot like Pink Sugar, which I like, but it didn't really linger in my hair, which is for the best.


 No it won't. I did the upgrade in Feb, and got my 13 month code this month, which was correct.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When does birchbox normally do sneak peeks? Do they even do sneak peeks? Lol. Last month was my first box, but I subbed late in the month and just got my box today, so I'm unsure how it all works still.
 
Sneak peak every month in form of short youtube video that gives us a couple of products included and usually a theme. The guy's get their video earlier but they get their boxes earlier, too. Sneak peak for video comes out the first week of the month I think and by the 10th you can peak (if you want!) to see what's in your box even if yours hasn't arrived yet


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yay! I can't wait! :-D


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Take me to comic con with you!!! Lol. It's been a lifelong dream of mine to go there and be with "my people". Haha.
There are comic cons all over the country!  Are you talking about the big one in San Diego?  I went in 2008, and it was pretty much all about tv shows -- and it was a *zoo* that I'm not sure I'm willing to go through again.  The smaller regional ones are more comics-oriented, and if that's your thing (as it is mine), I actually wouldn't bother with San Diego nowadays.  I went to the one in Portland (Rose City Comic Con) last month, and its main emphasis was *comics*.  The one I'm headed to in March is Emerald City Comic Con in Seattle, and seems to be turning into the second-biggest comic con on the West Coast, behind the one most people think of as *the* Comic Con, but they aren't overrun by MOVIES AND TV LIKE WHOA even if they have been getting bigger and bigger stars to show up every year -- and more of them.  The year I went to ECCC (in 2009), they had Michael Hogan, Tamoh Penikett, Aaron Douglas, Ray Park, Jewel Staite, and Wil Wheaton.  That was pretty much it, and half of them were on the same panel.  Next year, they've already announced that they scheduled to have Alan Tudyk, Richard Dean Anderson (I think the 2008 San Diego CC was his first con after years of refusing to do them *at all*.  He told a poop joke and pretty much begged to not have the panel end on time because he was having *fun*, and when MacGyver asks for more time, YOU GIVE HIM MORE TIME.  It was awesome!), Jim Beaver, Stephen Yuen, Mark Sheppard, Michael Biehn, Cary Elwes, J. August Richards, and more -- and they still have five months to go.

(And to bring it back to Birchbox, I'm actually going to be pulling things from my boxes over the next few months and putting them in my suitcase so I don't use them or swap them away before the con!  I always used to seem to scramble for small sizes of shampoo, moisturizer, facial cleanser, etc., whenever I go somewhere, so I would put things *away* so I couldn't use them before a trip.  On the other hand, I haven't so much as spent the night away from my apartment in almost two years, so I haven't really handled my Birchboxes with travel in mind, which means I haven't noticed how many samples I get that I should be saving for a trip.  I just use them or swap them away.  I need to consider things more carefully until I have a nicely-stocked overnight bag!)


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 24, 2013)

> There are comic cons all over the country! Â Are you talking about the big one in San Diego? Â I went in 2008, and it was pretty much all about tv shows -- and it was a *zoo* that I'm not sure I'm willing to go through again. Â The smaller regional ones are more comics-oriented, and if that's your thing (as it is mine), I actually wouldn't bother with San Diego nowadays. Â I went to the one in Portland (Rose City Comic Con) last month, and its main emphasis was *comics*.Â  The one I'm headed to in March is Emerald City Comic Con in Seattle, and seems to be turning into the second-biggest comic con on the West Coast, behind the one most people think of as *the* Comic Con, but they aren't overrun by MOVIES AND TV LIKE WHOA even if they have been getting bigger and bigger stars to show up every year -- and more of them. Â The year I went to ECCC (in 2009), they had Michael Hogan, Tamoh Penikett, Aaron Douglas, Ray Park, Jewel Staite, and Wil Wheaton. Â That was pretty much it, and half of them were on the same panel. Â Next year, they've already announced that theyÂ scheduled to have Alan Tudyk, Richard Dean Anderson (I think the 2008 San Diego CC was his first con after years of refusing to do them *at all*. Â He told a poop joke and pretty much begged to not have the panel end on time because he was having *fun*, and when MacGyver asks for more time, YOU GIVE HIM MORE TIME. Â It was awesome!), Jim Beaver, Stephen Yuen, Mark Sheppard, Michael Biehn, Cary Elwes, J. August Richards, and more -- and they still have five months to go. (And to bring it back to Birchbox, I'm actually going to be pulling things from my boxes over the next few monthsÂ and putting them in my suitcase so I don't use them or swap them away before the con! Â I always used to seem to scramble for small sizes of shampoo, moisturizer, facial cleanser, etc., whenever I go somewhere, so I would put things *away* so I couldn't use them before a trip. Â On the other hand, I haven't so much as spent the night away from my apartmentÂ in almost two years, so I haven't really handled my Birchboxes with travel in mind, which means I haven't noticed how many samples I get that I should be saving for a trip. Â I just use them or swap them away. Â I need to consider things more carefully until I have a nicely-stocked overnight bag!)


 So jealous! To be honest, I want to go to any of them. Lol. Except maybe SD now that you said how huge and "commercial" it is... And I just have to say that when I read Will Wheaton, I had Sheldon coopers voice saying it in my head. Hahaha.


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry to jump on the Comic Con convo &gt;_&gt;, my family has since made it a tradition to attend that living in San Diego mainly. Thank God my brother works in the industry and got some tickets for the family otherwise it would of been impossible and expensive. Comic Con got so huge! I remember the days when you can just go there the day of and buy tickets, now , you'd be lucky to even get them a year ahead pre-bought! 

Birchbox wise - This is my birthday month! I hope its another good box, I've been extremely satisfied overall in the boxes and can't wait to see the spoilers for November. Does anyone recall any specials that go on around Dec-Jan that occured last year? Hoping to sub a year by the beginning of 2014  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Oct 25, 2013)

I just subbed back to Birchbox after taking a year long break. How has it been lately? I've been out of the birchbox loop for a long time.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 25, 2013)

> I just subbed back to Birchbox after taking a year long break. How has it been lately? I've been out of the birchbox loop for a long time.


 I've been really happy with my boxes. I've been getting a good mix of makeup (lippies, blush), skin care and hair products. Even though I didn't select the option for less perfume I haven't been getting many. The last food extra was about 6 months ago for me. I don't count the "value" of my boxes and I do get a little envious sometimes but overall I'm pretty please with my boxes.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 25, 2013)

I really hope this month is great! I started subbing to BB in October 2012. I remember being *so happy* with my November box. I think it had Mary Loumanizer, a model co mascara, that Soy Joy bar that I actually liked and bought at the store, hair spray, and a perfume I didn't like but my sister loved. This, of course was before I started reading blogs/spoilers and box envy set in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully the Nov box this year will make me just as happy as last year!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really hope this month is great! I started subbing to BB in October 2012. I remember being *so happy* with my November box. I think it had Mary Loumanizer, a model co mascara, that Soy Joy bar that I actually liked and bought at the store, hair spray, and a perfume I didn't like but my sister loved. This, of course was before I started reading blogs/spoilers and box envy set in






Hopefully the Nov box this year will make me just as happy as last year!
Yep...that was my first month too. I am ALMOST done using that mary lou sample (now THAT is deluxe)! I have another in back up that I got from a pick two.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 25, 2013)

I really, REALLY, hope November is a great month!  It is my 6th month with them, and my birthday month.  I'm waiting for my next set of review points and my 6th month code, then I'm buying the Joie perfume.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got a sample of it in Oct finally.   Actually, I'd like if I got that half-up thing in my box this round (although do they send them out based on hair color or just all black ones in the boxes?)  I don't want to risk having to eat the cost or returning it if it sucks, and the reviews are not too good.  I have thin hair though, so some of the bad reviews don't apply to me.

Has anybody here got the Glam Naturals cream blush previously?  How did you like it/would you compare it to other cream blush brands?  I asked the company directly if I could get two samples, and they said they'd get them out to me right away.  It has been about 6 weeks since, and nada!  I don't call that being "right away", especially for two small foil packs, lol.


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really, REALLY, hope November is a great month!  It is my 6th month with them, and my birthday month.  I'm waiting for my next set of review points and my 6th month code, then I'm buying the Joie perfume.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got a sample of it in Oct finally.   Actually, I'd like if I got that half-up thing in my box this round (although do they send them out based on hair color or just all black ones in the boxes?)  I don't want to risk having to eat the cost or returning it if it sucks, and the reviews are not too good.  I have thin hair though, so some of the bad reviews don't apply to me.

Has anybody here got the Glam Naturals cream blush previously?  How did you like it/would you compare it to other cream blush brands?  I asked the company directly if I could get two samples, and they said they'd get them out to me right away.  It has been about 6 weeks since, and nada!  I don't call that being "right away", especially for two small foil packs, lol.
I got the half up in my box this month.  I have layers that are growing out still so some of my layers are too short for it.  But, I used it on my 4 year old's hair and it worked great (there was a little spot where you could see the half up through the bun, but she's 4).  Mine was the light colored one, so I think they match it to your hair color.  It is sort of a foam, so I could see wear it would wear out from too much use.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really, REALLY, hope November is a great month!  It is my 6th month with them, and my birthday month.  I'm waiting for my next set of review points and my 6th month code, then I'm buying the Joie perfume.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got a sample of it in Oct finally.   Actually, I'd like if I got that half-up thing in my box this round (although do they send them out based on hair color or just all black ones in the boxes?)  I don't want to risk having to eat the cost or returning it if it sucks, and the reviews are not too good.  I have thin hair though, so some of the bad reviews don't apply to me.

Has anybody here got the Glam Naturals cream blush previously?  How did you like it/would you compare it to other cream blush brands?  I asked the company directly if I could get two samples, and they said they'd get them out to me right away.  It has been about 6 weeks since, and nada!  I don't call that being "right away", especially for two small foil packs, lol
I loved the Joie perfume! I am saving points to buy it as well!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just subbed back to Birchbox after taking a year long break. How has it been lately? I've been out of the birchbox loop for a long time.

I think is is pretty good. Enough to have 3 subs.



Welcome back!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really, REALLY, hope November is a great month!  It is my 6th month with them, and my birthday month.  I'm waiting for my next set of review points and my 6th month code, then I'm buying the Joie perfume.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got a sample of it in Oct finally.   Actually, I'd like if I got that half-up thing in my box this round (although do they send them out based on hair color or just all black ones in the boxes?)  I don't want to risk having to eat the cost or returning it if it sucks, and the reviews are not too good.  I have thin hair though, so some of the bad reviews don't apply to me.

Has anybody here got the Glam Naturals cream blush previously?  How did you like it/would you compare it to other cream blush brands?  I asked the company directly if I could get two samples, and they said they'd get them out to me right away.  It has been about 6 weeks since, and nada!  I don't call that being "right away", especially for two small foil packs, lol.

I got a dark brown one, which matches my hair perfectly - I love it, but I have very thick hair, so i'm not sure how well it would work with thin hair.  Regardless of hair thickness, though, I did find it hard to figure out the perfect hair-rolling position.  The first few times I tried, I ended up with the last roll being either too loose, without enough hair to roll it again, or pulling-my-hair-out-too-tight!  I had to keep sliding the half-up down a few millimeters, then trying again.  I found this kind of annoying, but since I didn't purchase it separately, not a deal breaker.  It's not going to become a "must-have" item for me, though.


----------



## casualconcern (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Even when I get foils, they are almost always nicely-sized. I actually kind of hesitate to call them foils because that makes me think of not-even-1-ml packets you get for free from the LancÃ´me counter, and these are a lot more substantial. I can get three rounds from an Amika hair masque foil, for example, and my hair isn't particularly short or thin. The Miss Jessie's packet will probably last me a week. I had a body butter foil that I used as a hand cream, and it lasted for a week or so, although I was just concentrating on the backs of my hands at the time.

And in defense of foils: I have a much easier time getting every little bit out of a foil than a tube if the amount is the same in each, and there has been an uptick in tubes that *look* like they contain more than foils, but then when you look at the amount they contain, it's the same amount as a foil, just in a larger container.

Last paragraph: truth! The only minor annoyance I have with foils is that they tend to spill out on the counter/in the drawers if I'm not careful propping them up after opening it.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Oct 25, 2013)

Walmart sells little 1 oz containers in the travel section 2 for $1. I always repackage foil packets I'll get more than one use out of. Just a tip if anyone is like me and has wasted many a foil packet not storing it right and having it spill. :/


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 25, 2013)

I h



> I got a dark brown one, which matches my hair perfectly - I love it, but I have very thick hair, so i'm not sure how well it would work with thin hair. Â Regardless of hair thickness, though, I did find it hard to figure out the perfect hair-rolling position. Â The first few times I tried, I ended up with the last roll being either too loose, without enough hair to roll it again, or pulling-my-hair-out-too-tight! Â I had to keep sliding the half-up down a few millimeters, then trying again. Â I found this kind of annoying, but since I didn't purchase it separately, not a deal breaker. Â It's not going to become a "must-have" item for me, though.


 do you use it as intended for a half up hairstyle? I have thin hair, too think to use it as intended for a half up/ half down hairstyle. Instead I use it for all my hair. I agree with the other post about the foam, I'm not sure these were built to last. But I'm still pretty pleased with it overall!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 26, 2013)

Updates please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry for the cross-post (I just posted this on the Birchbox October thread), but I wanted to make sure that Birchbox subscribers saw it...

Some folks mentioned that they liked the Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion, but were hesitant to buy the full size due to the cost...well, Dr. Brandt actually has the Birchbox sample size (along with several other deluxe sample size products) on sale for $5 - http://www.drbrandtskincare.com/category/shop+by+product/trick-or-treatment.do (NOT a referral/affiliate link)

A couple more details:

_20% OFF when you purchase 8 or more_

_Free shipping on orders $49+ (otherwise, shipping is $6.95)_

If you were to buy 8 of these 0.25 oz sample sizes, that would be equal to the full size 2 oz product (retail value $78) and the total would be ~$39 (including the $6.95 shipping fee). If you were to buy 10 of these sample sizes, that order would then include free shipping and the total would be $40. So, if you really loved it, you may want to buy 10 to get the best 'deal'.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I h Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a dark brown one, which matches my hair perfectly - I love it, but I have very thick hair, so i'm not sure how well it would work with thin hair.  Regardless of hair thickness, though, I did find it hard to figure out the perfect hair-rolling position.  The first few times I tried, I ended up with the last roll being either too loose, without enough hair to roll it again, or pulling-my-hair-out-too-tight!  I had to keep sliding the half-up down a few millimeters, then trying again.  I found this kind of annoying, but since I didn't purchase it separately, not a deal breaker.  It's not going to become a "must-have" item for me, though.
do you use it as intended for a half up hairstyle? I have thin hair, too think to use it as intended for a half up/ half down hairstyle. Instead I use it for all my hair.

I agree with the other post about the foam, I'm not sure these were built to last. But I'm still pretty pleased with it overall! 
Yes, I use it for a half-up style!  I don't think I could use it on all my hair, it has a lot of layers and I don't think I could get it all in the half-up at the same time!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 26, 2013)

updates


----------



## susanleia (Oct 26, 2013)

I caved. You ladies convinced me. I cancelled after my September box because I wasn't really thrilled by the size of the samples they sent, but after the double points on a yearly subscription code came out, well, I couldn't resist.

I figure for $90 for 12 boxes with the code, plus the points from reviews (50 points per box x 12 months), that's another $60 off so it's $30 for a yearly subscription. That's $2.50/box and even for the small samples that is 100% worth it. Plus the fact that they have sales and you can use points to pay, the value is definitely there. I feel like I finally "get" Birchbox now.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry, I'm too tired to quote everybody who responded to my post earlier...

Thanks ladies for chiming in!  Those were some of the exact reasons I was worried about buying the half-up.  My hair is thin, but the layers are evening up lately.  My hair is also thin enough to make it an "all-up", lol.  I'm going to see if I get it in the Nov box, and if I don't maybe I can pick one up when I buy the perfume.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh man that perfume smells so good.  My nose gets happy just thinking about it, haha.  I HATE spending that much on perfume though, because I never finish it before it turns on me.  When my husband smelled it the day I got it, he told me that is his absolute favorite on me.  I get plenty of compliments on things from him, but never many "that is the be-all, end-all" best kind, so I can't wait until I get my code!  It is probably the only bottle I'd ever finish fast enough too.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Walmart sells little 1 oz containers in the travel section 2 for $1. I always repackage foil packets I'll get more than one use out of. Just a tip if anyone is like me and has wasted many a foil packet not storing it right and having it spill. :/

I just bought 25 of the 5 gram sized makeup jars off of ebay for $8.50 including shipping. I use these to put all of my samples in and it looks like a lot more once it's all been squeezed out. I'm in the minority, but I love foil samples.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just bought 25 of the 5 gram sized makeup jars off of ebay for $8.50 including shipping. I use these to put all of my samples in and it looks like a lot more once it's all been squeezed out. I'm in the minority, but I love foil samples.

I really like the foils too!  If anyone likes to recycle... the little simi-clear plastic tiny plastic tubs that Sephora provides testers of creams and lotions in are great too!  They don't screw but they snap securely and have a tab that you can easily flip.  

I've taken a bunch traveling, marking the tops with a Sharpie.  Haven't had any open on me yet, but I'd still recommend putting them in a small cosmetic bag and packing things snugly around it.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 26, 2013)

You can also go to your local craft store and grab a few of those little paint holders. You know, the one usually for kids that have 10 or so little pots all attached to a plastic stick. Weekly pill counters are another option.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No it won't. I did the upgrade in Feb, and got my 13 month code this month, which was correct.
Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I will upgrade, but I'll wait until the beginning of next month, when I hope they will be having a good bonus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: I read on a blog that the Join110Annual code expires today. I wanted the $10 in points, so I ordered.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 27, 2013)

Okay, so I finally got to downloading the Birchbox app and I've got to say I'm really liking the convenience, especially as clicky box stalking time comes lol. Just wanna give some props on a well made app. I like the blog and account page are all easily accessibly with a couple of swipes and a couple of people are really gonna like that on the box page your latest box won't reveal unless you click it - then it shows a box opening for a big reveal!

Someone earlier posted that they got an answer about future holiday sets so hopefully those come soon, I've got points to burn and that mobile discount has me ready!

Also, anyone know when the yearly upgrade deal expires?


----------



## casualconcern (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Walmart sells little 1 oz containers in the travel section 2 for $1. I always repackage foil packets I'll get more than one use out of. Just a tip if anyone is like me and has wasted many a foil packet not storing it right and having it spill. :/


Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You can also go to your local craft store and grab a few of those little paint holders. You know, the one usually for kids that have 10 or so little pots all attached to a plastic stick. Weekly pill counters are another option.
These are both great ideas! Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Charity1217 (Oct 27, 2013)

Updates


----------



## crescentmoon (Oct 27, 2013)

updates


----------



## Snolili (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh, I hope they send out the Liz Earle face cloths again. I didn't get them last month and *really* want to try them. 

Wow, I can't believe it's nearly november.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I hope they send out the Liz Earle face cloths again. I didn't get them last month and *really* want to try them. 

Wow, I can't believe it's nearly november.
Is it just me or did October fly by?


----------



## Snolili (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it just me or did October fly by?

Yes, it was just lightning fast.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 27, 2013)

Id



> Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I will upgrade, but I'll wait until the beginning of next month, when I hope they will be having a good bonus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edit: I read on a blog that the Join110Annual code expires today. I wanted the $10 in points, so I ordered.


 I've been debating upgrading. I've been very pleased with my boxes (once I realized how to appreciate my samples, regardless of box envy) since I first signed up in August. When I read your ETA about the join110annual expiring today I panicked and took the plunge! Ha ha! Guess I just needed the push. It's such a great deal with the 220 points! The women's bonus shop is looking pretty slim and they're out of the mystery pick twos right now. I added a men's pick two instead. Oh well I'm surey husband will like them if I can't use them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupsnob (Oct 27, 2013)

Updates


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 28, 2013)

So I cancelled Ipsy and am totally done with Bondi due to the disaster that is their CEO, so all I have is BB!  Never thought I'd see the day when I only have one subscription service.  Now to decide what other subs to try out...






REALLY want a good box this month!!

And I still haven't even opened the Liz Earle stuff.. maybe I should get on that!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 28, 2013)

Oooh what happened with Bondi? It always seemed that guy was a little "too good to be true."


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I cancelled Ipsy and am totally done with Bondi due to the disaster that is their CEO, so all I have is BB!  Never thought I'd see the day when I only have one subscription service.  Now to decide what other subs to try out...





REALLY want a good box this month!!

And I still haven't even opened the Liz Earle stuff.. maybe I should get on that!
Highly recommend Blush Mystery Beauty Box from Blush.com!  Always a great option with lots of full sized goodies!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooh what happened with Bondi? It always seemed that guy was a little "too good to be true."



Do tell.  I have not heard anything.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2013)

> Oooh what happened with Bondi? It always seemed that guy was a little "too good to be true."





> Do tell.Â  I have not heard anything.


 It is imploding. Go check out the Bondi Shipping Issues thread. Get some popcorn first.


----------



## casualconcern (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooh what happened with Bondi? It always seemed that guy was a little "too good to be true."
Color me curious also... 

I wonder if the email today (Birchbox Staffers: What's in Your Gym Bag?) is a hint to November's theme.


----------



## ajkballard (Oct 28, 2013)

> So I cancelled Ipsy and am totally done with Bondi due to the disaster that is their CEO, so all I have is BB!Â  Never thought I'd see the day when I only have one subscription service.Â  Now to decide what other subs to try out... :icon_lol: REALLY want a good box this month!! And I still haven't even opened the Liz Earle stuff.. maybe I should get on that!


 Blush Mystery Beauty is for sure the way to go! So worth the extra money!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooh what happened with Bondi? It always seemed that guy was a little "too good to be true.

short version - an over 100 page thread without a single swatch of the fall/winter colors.

anyway - this will be my second birchbox and i'm so excited! i don't even know what to hope for for november.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
short version - an over 100 page thread without a single swatch of the fall/winter colors.

anyway - this will be my second birchbox and i'm so excited! i don't even know what to hope for for november.
I am sure they will come up with something great for us.  It is such a great deal with the point system and shop!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am sure they will come up with something great for us.  It is such a great deal with the point system and shop!

the point system is what convinced me to sign up! i know if i don't get what i want in my box, i'll at least be able to get it with free shipping from the shop. yay! i'm such a sucker for free shipping.


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooh what happened with Bondi? It always seemed that guy was a little "too good to be true.

short version - an over 100 page thread without a single swatch of the fall/winter colors.

anyway - this will be my second birchbox and i'm so excited! i don't even know what to hope for for november.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 28, 2013)

Just read a litle of the Bodi thread--WOW!  



 Very bad service!


----------



## MUfiend (Oct 28, 2013)

Quick question ladies - I know some of u got the Vasanti Brightenup as a sample (and some of you bought it). I'm thinking about taking the plunge but am worried about how it smells. Can you tell me what the smell is like for you and how often you use it? Thank you!


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quick question ladies - I know some of u got the Vasanti Brightenup as a sample (and some of you bought it). I'm thinking about taking the plunge but am worried about how it smells. Can you tell me what the smell is like for you and how often you use it? Thank you!
It doesn't smell like much of anything, which is fantastic when you consider what the Origins Modern Friction scrub smells like.  It's a mild, pleasant sort of smell.  It kind of just smells clean.  *shrugs*  I probably use it once every week or two, but that's only because I'm running out and I don't want to run out completely (at least not before my next code arrives).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 28, 2013)

Question: If an existing account is given a gift sub, does the welcome box for that gift sub fall under the 'guaranteed no repeats' rule? 

I recently gifted a subscription to one of my accounts, and I received the welcome box the other day. It had two samples that I had already received on that existing account. It's the first time I have done the gift-sub-to-another-account thing, so I'm wondering if it's worth asking them about. I was able to leave reviews for points on the other 3 things in the box, but not for the 2 samples I had already received previously. 

On that same note, does the gift sub then take on a whole new identity, separate from the existing account? Meaning for the next 5 months of the gift sub, I might receive things that I have already received on that existing account?

I just wanted to see if anyone had any insight on this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> TIA


----------



## OiiO (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question: If an existing account is given a gift sub, does the welcome box for that gift sub fall under the 'guaranteed no repeats' rule? 
I can confirm that it doesn't. Gift boxes assume that the person is new to Birchbox and they haven't filled out their style profile yet, so the first box will contain a mix of "BIrchbox favorites". I have been gifted a box twice, and both times I got repeats.


----------



## MUfiend (Oct 28, 2013)

> It doesn't smell like much of anything, which is fantastic when you consider what the Origins Modern Friction scrub smells like. Â It's a mild, pleasant sort of smell. Â It kind of just smells clean. Â *shrugs* Â I probably use it once every week or two, but that's only because I'm running out and I don't want to run out completely (at least not before my next code arrives).


Thanks! Got 20% for signing up for their newsletter and now I'm taking the plunge. (First20 is the code btw in case it works for everyone and you want to restock now)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question: If an existing account is given a gift sub, does the welcome box for that gift sub fall under the 'guaranteed no repeats' rule? 
I can confirm that it doesn't. Gift boxes assume that the person is new to Birchbox and they haven't filled out their style profile yet, so the first box will contain a mix of "BIrchbox favorites". I have been gifted a box twice, and both times I got repeats.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just read a litle of the Bodi thread--WOW!  



 Very bad service!
Yes, it is a train wreck of epic proportions!

I would love to see a dark, vamp fall lippy and maybe a metallic eyeliner (gold!) in this months box.


----------



## KittenZ (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I cancelled Ipsy and am totally done with Bondi due to the disaster that is their CEO, so all I have is BB!  Never thought I'd see the day when I only have one subscription service.  Now to decide what other subs to try out...





REALLY want a good box this month!!

And I still haven't even opened the Liz Earle stuff.. maybe I should get on that!
You're going to LOVE the Liz Earle stuff. It's sooo gentle.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, it is a train wreck of epic proportions!

I would love to see a dark, vamp fall lippy and maybe a metallic eyeliner (gold!) in this months box.





omg I would lovvee a metallic eyeliner this month!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 28, 2013)

> omg I would lovvee a metallic eyeliner this month!


 Ooh! A rose gold type color would be nice!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 28, 2013)

Going to take a look at the Blush sub now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I second the rose gold metallic eyeliner.  I would absolutely LOVE to try something like this.

I might be in the minority here but I also want nail polish in a fall/winter color!  Or any berryish lippies .. I got the bright *ss pop beauty one in last month's box.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2013)

Gah, YOU PEOPLE! You have forced -- *forced*! -- me to put that stila metallic rose gold flake stuff on my shopping list for the Sephora VIB discount next week. It will look *amazing* with a shimmery dark brown eyeliner and a berry lip.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gah, YOU PEOPLE! You have forced -- *forced*! -- me to put that stila metallic rose gold flake stuff on my shopping list for the Sephora VIB discount next week. It will look *amazing* with a shimmery dark brown eyeliner and a berry lip.
I have been drooling over that ever since I first saw it!!  Every time I go into Sephora I spend an embarrassing amount of time playing with the testers.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 28, 2013)

Must look into that Stila...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gah, YOU PEOPLE! You have forced -- *forced*! -- me to put that stila metallic rose gold flake stuff on my shopping list for the Sephora VIB discount next week. It will look *amazing* with a shimmery dark brown eyeliner and a berry lip.
Yup..just looked it up. I *need* this.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Stila you kill me!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2013)

I reallyreallyreally want it in kitten as well, but I am working in accepting the fact that it's just not quite right for my coloring.


----------



## skylite (Oct 28, 2013)

After avoiding BB forever because I was not a fan of the idea of getting foil packets, I've canceled my second ipsy, and cut all ties with Bondi 




 and signed up!! I got a pretty awesome October box, and I'm REALLY excited about using points!!! This could really help curb my impulsive buying of expensive products.. Maybe. 

Anyway, I'm really excited about getting into this. I'm still figuring out how it all works, but I can tell I'm going to like it.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 28, 2013)

> After avoiding BB forever because I was not a fan of the idea of getting foil packets, I've canceled my second ipsy, and cut all ties with BondiÂ lthumbsdown: Â and signed up!! I got a pretty awesome October box, and I'm REALLY excited about using points!!! This could really help curb my impulsive buying of expensive products.. Maybe.Â  Anyway, I'm really excited about getting into this. I'm still figuring out how it all works, but I can tell I'm going to like it.Â


 You are going to love it!!! Their point system is great.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

@skylite just make sure you have some nice containers because they are super convenient for the foils and it actually helps you maximize the use of your foils. honestly i'd take a foil pack any day of the week over a dr. jart tube of bb cream, those things are impossible to get even one full use of product out of. though i have to say most other tubes i've gotten have been better, but dr. jart is notoriously bad at product skimping.


----------



## starshine5656 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Going to take a look at the Blush sub now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I second the rose gold metallic eyeliner.  I would absolutely LOVE to try something like this.

I might be in the minority here but I also want nail polish in a fall/winter color!  Or any berryish lippies .. I got the bright *ss pop beauty one in last month's box.
I love getting seasoned nail colors I buy so many anyways its great to get them in my boxes/bags!! And a great lippie is never bad, although i sort of hate pop beauty for those, everything smells like mint and i absolutely cannot do mint lips!!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

I would love a Liz Earle sample.  I currently use a hot oil cleanser and love it, and would like to try a different one.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Must look into that Stila...
I don't know if anybody cares, but Stila is no longer cruelty-free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if anybody cares, but Stila is no longer cruelty-free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
WHAT.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Stila you kill me!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if anybody cares, but Stila is no longer cruelty-free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
not cool...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 29, 2013)

Subbing for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if anybody cares, but Stila is no longer cruelty-free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ah, seriously? That is so disappointing. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Xiang (Oct 29, 2013)

> Quick question ladies - I know some of u got the Vasanti Brightenup as a sample (and some of you bought it). I'm thinking about taking the plunge but am worried about how it smells. Can you tell me what the smell is like for you and how often you use it? Thank you!


 This scrub reminded me a lot of the st ives green tea scrub in terms of texture. The grains are super tiny. The first time i used it, water washed it into the corners of my eyes. It was really painful. But the product itself is great. It was me who was careless the first time.


----------



## invisiblebike (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if anybody cares, but Stila is no longer cruelty-free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Source, please? Their website still claims otherwise and PETA says they are also cruelty free. Are they selling to China now?


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 29, 2013)

> Source, please? Their website still claims otherwise and PETA says they are also cruelty free. Are they selling to China now?


 I apologize for my ignorance, but what does selling to China have to do with it?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2013)

> I apologize for my ignorance, but what does selling to China have to do with it?


 China requires animal testing. If you sell there, you are required by law to do those tests even if other countries you ready sell in do not do the same. (To contrast, I think Germany expressly forbids animal testing.)


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 29, 2013)

> China requires animal testing. If you sell there, you are required by law to do those tests even if other countries you ready sell in do not do the same. (To contrast, I think Germany expressly forbids animal testing.)


 Ah, thanks. Didn't know that.


----------



## SamAsh (Oct 29, 2013)

Any codes floating around? I swear I JUST got an email that says "25% for your 13th month expires tonight!" Uhhh... must use.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any codes floating around? I swear I JUST got an email that says "25% for your 13th month expires tonight!" Uhhh... must use.
Same here. I can't say I am thrilled to get a code at the end of the month when all of my bills are due... and not even on a Friday... and it expires the same day. Not cool BB. Not cool.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2013)

> Same here. I can't say I am thrilled to get a code at the end of the month when all of my bills are due... and not even on a Friday... and it expires the same day. Not cool BB. Not cool.


 And that's the first notice you received for that code? That's weird. I received one of those code-expires-tonight emails today, but I know that I *did* get the original email and actually already used it (and then I got a haircut an won't be able to use one of the items I ordered -- a hair accessory -- for a few months. Planning abilities and timing! I have none!).


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


And that's the first notice you received for that code? That's weird. I received one of those code-expires-tonight emails today, but I know that I *did* get the original email and actually already used it (and then I got a haircut an won't be able to use one of the items I ordered -- a hair accessory -- for a few months. Planning abilities and timing! I have none!).
I have BB emails tagged as VIP emails. I get a notice on my phone as well as a little star beside them. There is no way I miss those babies.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 29, 2013)

Are there anniversary discounts beyond the 13 month one? Mine expires today but I'm not quite ready to spend my points yet.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are there anniversary discounts beyond the 13 month one? Mine expires today but I'm not quite ready to spend my points yet.
16, 21, 24 i think?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2013)

> Are there anniversary discounts beyond the 13 month one? Mine expires today but I'm not quite ready to spend my points yet.


 So far, i've seen 16, 24 (maybe 25?), and 30. And then it seems like there was one sent out around the holidays last year as well (and the previous year, it seems like we just got a flat-out $20 coupon, but they were much smaller back then, so I doubt we'll see something like that again).


----------



## LindaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any codes floating around? I swear I JUST got an email that says "25% for your 13th month expires tonight!" Uhhh... must use.
I got this too. Weird thing is that October is my 12th month. I guess they didn't want to give me an anniversary code around the time of Black Friday sales? The wording is odd, like I've been given my final reminder when I wasn't even expecting this until next month.

I'm fine with it though, I've put a lot of stuff in my favorites in anticipation for the larger anniversary discounts. Hopefully I'll remember to use it by tonight.


----------



## SamAsh (Oct 29, 2013)

None of the "gift with purchase" codes are working AND the sample pack is on waitlist?! Birchbox I love you and rarely make large orders, please love me too!


----------



## gemstone (Oct 29, 2013)

> None of the "gift with purchase" codes are working AND the sample pack is on waitlist?! Birchbox I love you and rarely make large orders, please love me too!


 This is why I always try to use my anniversary codes right away! It makes sense to me that the pick 2s sell out at the end of the month when everyone is rushing to use their code. Are the GWPs just not working or are you trying to stack codes?


----------



## SamAsh (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is why I always try to use my anniversary codes right away! It makes sense to me that the pick 2s sell out at the end of the month when everyone is rushing to use their code. Are the GWPs just not working or are you trying to stack codes?

They're simply not working. :/ It says they're not valid, which I'm guessing means they are sold out?


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are there anniversary discounts beyond the 13 month one? Mine expires today but I'm not quite ready to spend my points yet.
16, 21, 24 i think?


Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are there anniversary discounts beyond the 13 month one? Mine expires today but I'm not quite ready to spend my points yet.

So far, i've seen 16, 24 (maybe 25?), and 30. And then it seems like there was one sent out around the holidays last year as well (and the previous year, it seems like we just got a flat-out $20 coupon, but they were much smaller back then, so I doubt we'll see something like that again). 
Thank you both! I'm hoarding points for a Clarisonic and I'm not quite "there" yet. My plan is to get one for "free". As much as I hate letting a 25% discount slip by, I have more makeup, hair, and skincare goop than I do time left on this planet so I don't want to just buy something uneccesary because I get a discount. lol


----------



## meaganola (Oct 29, 2013)

I got a couple of completely unnecessary things (but that I've been coveting for a while!) last week-ish, but I had a 30% discount code and points that were going to expire, so I got them since I wasn't spending actual money.


----------



## SamAsh (Oct 29, 2013)

Ended up placing my order now cause I know I would forget if I put it off til later. Got the large Embryolisse, Klorane dry shamps, Caldrea coconut fig body wash, and the man mystery pack for $18. I'm pretty satisfied! I like to mix up my orders with practical and fun items.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ended up placing my order now cause I know I would forget if I put it off til later. Got the large Embryolisse, Klorane dry shamps, Caldrea coconut fig body wash, and the man mystery pack for $18. I'm pretty satisfied! I like to mix up my orders with practical and fun items. 





Ooh I love the Embryolisse, totally forgot I could add it to my bb cart. It's so good, and lately it's been making an amazing primer on my really dry days.

Also have been seeing some holiday type sets trickle in, so yay! BB event in SF tonight, I'm curious as to what it'll be!


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Thank you both! I'm hoarding points for a Clarisonic and I'm not quite "there" yet. My plan is to get one for "free". As much as I hate letting a 25% discount slip by, I have more makeup, hair, and skincare goop than I do time left on this planet so I don't want to just buy something uneccesary because I get a discount. lol
Definitely a 16-month (SWEET16). I just used mine today.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YEARLY99 doesn't work for me but JOIN110ANNUAL does. I'm contemplating doing a yearly subscription but, is it really worth it? I guess I'm paranoid BB will suddenly and drastically go downhill, I've only been a subscriber since August - anyone have any insight?
I have been a subscriber for a year and I am about to purchase my 2nd year. I have loved most of my boxes so far and the customer service has been great.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

omg I would lovvee a metallic eyeliner this month!
Ooh! A rose gold type color would be nice! Yes! I have a rose gold obsession so that would definitely make me happy.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I apologize for my ignorance, but what does selling to China have to do with it?

China requires animal testing. If you sell there, you are required by law to do those tests even if other countries you ready sell in do not do the same. (To contrast, I think Germany expressly forbids animal testing.) That is right, they dont sell any brands that test on animals here in Germany.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


China requires animal testing. If you sell there, you are required by law to do those tests even if other countries you ready sell in do not do the same. (To contrast, I think Germany expressly forbids animal testing.)
China REQUIRES animal testing??!!  I didn't know that, how horrible.  Thanks for the info.  I do believe I will be doing more research on products before purchasing in the future.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Source, please? Their website still claims otherwise and PETA says they are also cruelty free. Are they selling to China now?
http://www.mybeautybunny.com/stila-not-cruelty-free/

Here's their Tweet about it:

"While Stila as a brand does not support nor test on animals ourselves, _*in order to bring Stila to new consumers in foreign markets*__*, there may be tests required by law to ensure the safety of our products*_. Thank you for your question."


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.mybeautybunny.com/stila-not-cruelty-free/

Here's their Tweet about it:

"While Stila as a brand does not support nor test on animals ourselves, _*in order to bring Stila to new consumers in foreign markets*__*, there may be tests required by law to ensure the safety of our products*_. Thank you for your question."
Their response infuriates me. I hope they get enough backlash that they pull a UD and don't go through with it.


----------



## JLR594 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm glad I found this thread.  Updates!


----------



## Babs (Oct 29, 2013)

I just wanted to share that the Liz Earle box is perfect for perfume vial storage! I don't have too many so using a bb-box is an overkill. The LE box is the perfect size since I have maybe 20 floating around.


----------



## mspocket (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted to share that the Liz Earle box is perfect for perfume vial storage! I don't have too many so using a bb-box is an overkill. The LE box is the perfect size since I have maybe 20 floating around.
thanks for the tip!! I have too many of those just laying around. I knew there was a reason I never threw that box away!


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 29, 2013)

I broke down and used my 25% plus 200 points and ended up paying just over $1 for Gimme Brow and a little candle. I just hated being so rushed. I actually only had 5 minutes to spare.


----------



## Babs (Oct 29, 2013)

I can't get myself to throw away anything Tiffany Robins egg blue.


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't get myself to throw away anything Tiffany Robins egg blue.



I'am the same way, and what an ausome idea to use it as storage for perfume samples!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 30, 2013)

I know this is super off topic, but I just got back from seeing Blue Man Group and it was AMAZING.


----------



## LindaD (Oct 30, 2013)

That 25% off code was supposed to expire an hour ago, but for some reason it let me put in an order now. I didn't really see anything that I had to have, but I didn't want my code to go to waste, so I got the two-pack of beautyblenders. Got it free with points.


----------



## KayEss (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't get myself to throw away anything Tiffany Robins egg blue.



Dang it, and I finally parted with that a couple days ago! I mourned it a little bit but this would have been such a good use for it!


----------



## angienharry (Oct 30, 2013)

> I know this is super off topic, but I just got back from seeing Blue Man Group and it was AMAZING.


 Blue man group is a fun time. Another off topic...I just bought a jacket very similar to yours. I seriously love it ðŸ˜Š yours looks so cute on you!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted to share that the Liz Earle box is perfect for perfume vial storage! I don't have too many so using a bb-box is an overkill. The LE box is the perfect size since I have maybe 20 floating around.

Thanks for the tip.  My perfume samples are outgrowing the little box I keep them in, and I also hated to throw out that pretty and really nice, sturdy box!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't get myself to throw away anything Tiffany Robins egg blue.




That is SO cute! I can't wait to get home and fill my box with little vials.


----------



## casualconcern (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if anybody cares, but Stila is no longer cruelty-free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Whaaaat? Anywhere I can read more details?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't get myself to throw away anything Tiffany Robins egg blue.



  What a cute use! I have a bunch of sample vials floating around to use the box with.


----------



## MUfiend (Oct 30, 2013)

> This scrub reminded me a lot of the st ives green tea scrub in terms of texture. The grains are super tiny. The first time i used it, water washed it into the corners of my eyes. It was really painful. But the product itself is great. It was me who was careless the first time.


Thank you.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 30, 2013)

> Blue man group is a fun time. Another off topic...I just bought a jacket very similar to yours. I seriously love it ðŸ˜Š yours looks so cute on you!


 Thanks! I actually got a screaming deal on it... Our Younkers in town went out of business. $8!!!


----------



## lucyla8 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just got this email about Birchbox plus...  I don't know about that necklace though (for an extra $20)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 30, 2013)

i like the concept but that necklace kinda looks ugly? haaha


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

> i like the concept but that necklace kinda looks ugly? haaha


 I disagree vehemently with the use of the word "kinda"! I showed it to a coworker, and she cringed.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 30, 2013)

here's the item in the email:

http://www.brika.com/black-zee-rope-necklace


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I disagree vehemently with the use of the word "kinda"! I showed it to a coworker, and she cringed.
i was trying to reserve full judgment for a bigger picture LOL

definitely not what i would expect from birchbox, usually the products they promote are tasteful but on trend.


----------



## lucyla8 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i like the concept but that necklace kinda looks ugly? haaha
Hahaa I didn't want to come straight out and say it just in case it was just me 





I do like the concept though and I hope they show us the item every month before we decide if we want to opt in or not.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

I confess that I do like those socks that they just added. Socks are one of my clothing weaknesses.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 30, 2013)

My initial response was "eew. What is that??"



> i like the concept but that necklace kinda looks ugly? haaha


----------



## casualconcern (Oct 30, 2013)

Have to agree with everyone on the necklace... my first thought was. "Gross, looks like a heart" (a trying-to-be anatomically correct heart)


----------



## tasertag (Oct 30, 2013)

> i like the concept but that necklace kinda looks ugly? haaha


 LOL that was my first thought


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

The aforementioned coworker initially thought it was a mustache.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 30, 2013)

I keep trying to look at the necklace and find something I like about it, but I just do not like the material the knot is made out of. Not very aesthetically pleasing imo.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow ...bless it's heart  






I think a lot of people have been wanting something like this so I'm excited, as long as we get a peek before boxes go out. Although didn't expect an extra $20 - bringing it to $30. Interesting for sure.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 30, 2013)

$20 Seems like kind of a lot to me, IMO an "add on" shouldn't be more than the price of the original purchase/order/ etc

I wonder if you get to review the necklace for points? If they stick with the +$20, it should be worth double points!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Oct 30, 2013)

$30 seems pretty steep to me for a birchbox + one lifestyle item. If you want lifestyle items, and are willing to pay ~$30 a month PopSugar makes a lot more sense.

That said, if they show you the item and then give you the opportunity to opt in each month, it might be a nice way to get a little something extra that you know you'll love everything once in a while.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 30, 2013)

The only thing I like about the necklace is that dark red color.  I would LOVE a sweater in that shade!

But the necklace itself... oh my.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 30, 2013)

I wear weird necklaces sometimes and can be adventurous I would never wear that necklace its kind of ugly to me


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 30, 2013)

I wish Birchbox Plus meant an upgraded box with bigger sample sizes and better lifestyle items similar to what's included in the men's box. I've gotten an iPhone charger and a candle in a handsome amber glass jar the past two months. That necklace is...yeah...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 30, 2013)

> I wish Birchbox Plus meant an upgraded box with bigger sample sizes and better lifestyle items similar to what's included in the men's box. I've gotten an iPhone charger and a candle in a handsome amber glass jar the past two months. That necklace is...yeah...


 Same. I really wish they would offer an option for something more like BB France, Spain, UK.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same. I really wish they would offer an option for something more like BB France, Spain, UK.
I would love bigger samples that's my main complaint about birchbox is sometimes the samples are way to small


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish Birchbox Plus meant an upgraded box with bigger sample sizes and better lifestyle items similar to what's included in the men's box. I've gotten an iPhone charger and a candle in a handsome amber glass jar the past two months. That necklace is...yeah...
AMEN. I'd totally give them twenty more bucks if it meant a bigger samples/better items!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love bigger samples that's my main complaint about birchbox is sometimes the samples are way to small
I think they're fine for what I pay, because I appreciate getting high end brands. But I'm always a little jealous of how cute the Euro ones are.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

> I wish Birchbox Plus meant an upgraded box with bigger sample sizes and better lifestyle items similar to what's included in the men's box. I've gotten an iPhone charger and a candle in a handsome amber glass jar the past two months. That necklace is...yeah...


 This was exactly what I thought it was. I was very excited until I figured out what it really is. Blech.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

I must have missed that email or deleted it without really paying attention to it.  Would someone have a link?  Thanks!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I must have missed that email or deleted it without really paying attention to it.  Would someone have a link?  Thanks!
I'm like 99% sure I didn't get it, so I'm thinking they didn't send it to everyone.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Oct 30, 2013)

They are out of the necklaces. Too bad, I would've gone for it.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  $30 seems pretty steep to me for a birchbox + one lifestyle item. If you want lifestyle items, and are willing to pay ~$30 a month PopSugar makes a lot more sense.

That said, if they show you the item and then give you the opportunity to opt in each month, it might be a nice way to get a little something extra that you know you'll love everything once in a while.
 I agree 100%. I saw this on my phone at red light and nearly had to pull over because I was so excited. But then I saw the concept and the price, and we meh. The $20 tag for a single $30 item I might not like isn't a value or a deal to me.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They are out of the necklaces. Too bad, I would've gone for it.




Seriously? That sold out? I am actually surprised. Not necessarily because of the item but the price. I might have done it for $10.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously? That sold out? I am actually surprised. Not necessarily because of the item but the price. I might have done it for $10.
Maybe lazy people need some giftable items for the holidays LOL.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 30, 2013)

> I think they're fine for what I pay, because I appreciate getting high end brands. But I'm always a little jealous of how cute the Euro ones are.


 I know. I like the cute drawstring bags they get. The necklace sold out already? There must not have been that many available.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know. I like the cute drawstring bags they get.

The necklace sold out already? There must not have been that many available.
Seriously! I love cute packaging and the options for home uses and regifting.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously? That sold out? I am actually surprised. Not necessarily because of the item but the price. I might have done it for $10.
It was a little steep, but I Iiked that color to go with the burgundy clothing and shoes I have. Judging by what people on here think about it, I guess the people who jumped on it weren't  MUA'ers.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 31, 2013)

I think if the knot was tied different I would have adored that necklace...it's just a little...off. The color was GORGEOUS though!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 31, 2013)

Hopefully they'll do more bonus/upgrade stuff in the future! Clearly there's interest! Some peeps out there wanted that necklace, that's for sure!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hopefully they'll do more bonus/upgrade stuff in the future! Clearly there's interest! Some peeps out there wanted that necklace, that's for sure!
Yeah, I'm wondering if they had such a small amount this time around to "test the waters" so to speak.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 31, 2013)

it looked kind of clunky. i cringed when i saw it and double cringed when i saw they wanted $20 extra for it. 

PASS


----------



## gracewilson (Oct 31, 2013)

Agree with everyone - I liked the concept but didn't like the necklace.  I'm glad they sold out because the email said they were "trying something new" (or something along those lines), so since it was so popular, hopefully they'll keep it up!  

I did wonder if buying it locked you into a particular box it came with (like everyone with a necklace gets box #12 or something), or if they would add it on to whatever box went with your profile.  For all of our talk about them not actually using profiles to pick boxes, mine have been really great (for me) the last few months and I wouldn't want to do anything to mess that up!


----------



## ShannonHey (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they're fine for what I pay, because I appreciate getting high end brands. But I'm always a little jealous of how cute the Euro ones are.
I LOVE the European boxes, I'm always jealous.  I would love it if they would offer something closer to those for maybe an extra $10 like the cost of the men's boxes.


----------



## puffyeyes (Oct 31, 2013)

updates


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Oct 31, 2013)

Do you ladies all receive emails from birchbox every once in a while? I don't know why but in my main account I never ever receive emails about offers, news or codes (at least not for over a year) and it's my 25th month with them now. In my second account (that I only had activated for a month last year) I regularly receive emails, but I don't really care because I never use that account for anything any more. Now for my main account, last time I checked I was registered to receive emails but I still never did. Since they changed the website I cannot find where I should go to do that... does anybody here know?


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you ladies all receive emails from birchbox every once in a while? I don't know why but in my main account I never ever receive emails about offers, news or codes (at least not for over a year) and it's my 25th month with them now. In my second account (that I only had activated for a month last year) I regularly receive emails, but I don't really care because I never use that account for anything any more. Now for my main account, last time I checked I was registered to receive emails but I still never did. Since they changed the website I cannot find where I should go to do that... does anybody here know?

I didn't get the email, either.  I've noticed that I only get emails from them every once in a while, as well and I know I opted in to receive all their emails.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted to share that the Liz Earle box is perfect for perfume vial storage! I don't have too many so using a bb-box is an overkill. The LE box is the perfect size since I have maybe 20 floating around.
OMG. I would need sooooo many Liz Earle boxes for that, lol! I'm still trying to put all my vials into tiny ziplock baggies and label them all. Then, I need to find a good storage method that leaves the labels showing. Not easy. But using the Liz Earle as a temporary measure when I get new samples in could be a good idea. That way I could save them up for a while before bothering to label them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ariana077 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you ladies all receive emails from birchbox every once in a while? I don't know why but in my main account I never ever receive emails about offers, news or codes (at least not for over a year) and it's my 25th month with them now. In my second account (that I only had activated for a month last year) I regularly receive emails, but I don't really care because I never use that account for anything any more. Now for my main account, last time I checked I was registered to receive emails but I still never did. Since they changed the website I cannot find where I should go to do that... does anybody here know?

I had this problem, contact BB support!  I still don't get emails with tracking but atleast I get everything else (I believe....)


----------



## Meeesha (Oct 31, 2013)

So I just received a BB order with my first ever mystery pack...

I got the Davines This is a Sea Salt spray.  It's half empty, all beat up looking, and the spray hole is covered in a crusty residue.  Is it normal to get such bootleg samples with the mystery packs?


----------



## vhernandez75 (Nov 1, 2013)

I got my mystery pack last week and i got a full size pixie mascara and an instain blush sample


----------



## Babs (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That 25% off code was supposed to expire an hour ago, but for some reason it let me put in an order now. I didn't really see anything that I had to have, but I didn't want my code to go to waste, so I got the two-pack of beautyblenders. Got it free with points.
I feel like i'm on such a roll with neat tricks for birchbox goodies. I never got a beautyblender but I also bought a 2 pack with my 16month. We're suppose to use it wet but it feels TOO damp if I prep it right before I apply liquid foundation or bb/cc/dd cream. I have resorted to giving it a rinse before bed at night so I dries a little overnight and it's perfection by morning makeup time.

Now I just keep my fingers crossed that I get pink egg sponge in my box in the future so I have a spare. I hate that I love it.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 1, 2013)

> So I just received a BB order with my first ever mystery pack... I got the Davines This is a Sea Salt spray.Â  It's half empty, all beat up looking, and the spray hole is covered in a crusty residue.Â  Is it normal to get such bootleg samples with the mystery packs?


I got one in my September box and the neck of my bottle was super crusty. I think it's just the nature of the product. Also, the packaging of the pick twos (at least the ones I've received) are in bubble wrap envelopes, maybe a usps issue? I've never been super excited about my pick twos, but mine have always been free so I can't complain.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 1, 2013)

Regarding perfume storage, a friend uses ammo boxes for her vials!


----------



## Dawn Horton (Nov 1, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 1, 2013)

Shouldn't we be seeing a sneak peek video today?


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I didn't get the email, either.  I've noticed that I only get emails from them every once in a while, as well and I know I opted in to receive all their emails.


Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had this problem, contact BB support!  I still don't get emails with tracking but atleast I get everything else (I believe....)

Thank you! I will email them and see what happens!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 1, 2013)

> Shouldn't we be seeing a sneak peek video today?


 The sneak peek video very rarely comes out on the first, but it'll be here sometime in the next week.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 1, 2013)

> The sneak peek video very rarely comes out on the first, but it'll be here sometime in the next week.


 Ahhh...ok! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 1, 2013)

Updates! Do we have any hints yet? I'm guessing not..


----------



## SamAsh (Nov 1, 2013)

Some of you will love this and some of you will hate this but.... the holiday shop is up! There are some crazy cute greeting cards,


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 1, 2013)

Those Jouer crackers are ADORABLE! I'm trying to make Christmas Crackers a thing in my family. I didn't even know about them until recently. I thought they were like crackers that you ate, just in fancy packaging!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Those Jouer crackers are ADORABLE! I'm trying to make Christmas Crackers a thing in my family. I didn't even know about them until recently. I thought they were like crackers that you ate, just in fancy packaging!
They have made them so much better this year! Definitely going to pick one up!

Can't WAIT for their Christmas LE box. 

I order from Gillian Crackers if you want nice handmade christmas crackers (but no beauty products in them)


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some of you will love this and some of you will hate this but.... the holiday shop is up! There are some crazy cute greeting cards,
Ahhh so many things I want! The Stila mini palettes (lip and eye) and their brush set, both of which hadn't seemed to have made their way to Sephora yet. Lots of new candles! Some of the DL sets... and this is just for ME--lots of really good options for gifts too!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm seriously considering that benefit Upgrade to Gorgeous kit. I want Sugarbomb, and for only six bucks more, this will also give me a full-sized High Beam (as if I need more, but....) and mini Porefessional and mascara, *plus* that adorable box.


----------



## easybreezy (Nov 1, 2013)

Oooh, it looks like they accidentally linked to the next limited edition box ("Snow Day" for $39) in the holiday section.  If I click on it, the link 404's.  Looks like there are some matches, socks, a Mox product, a travel Scrabble game, and some other stuff I can't make out.


----------



## AMaas (Nov 1, 2013)

Hmmm...I think I just saw a peek of the Limited Edition Home box on one of the Women's holiday pages, but when I clicked on the image the page wasn't available.  I think I spotted a tube of Jonathan Adler fireplace matches, a book of games (maybe crossword or Sudoku) and several other items...I clicked away, and now I can't find it again!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 1, 2013)

i hope these are what the boxes look like for december. so freaking cute!



Spoiler


----------



## tasertag (Nov 1, 2013)

I caved and made a purchase for that super cute Kate Spade GWP bag. The BF needed stuff anyways so it wasn't hard to get over the $55 threshold.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some of you will love this and some of you will hate this but.... the holiday shop is up! There are some crazy cute greeting cards,

Your avatar made me pine for Dutch Bros. My dad and sister live in Oregon, so I've had it a couple of times. SO FREAKING GOOD.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 1, 2013)

Just FYI - It appears that Birchbox is offering free shipping on order over $25 (instead of $35) through the end of the year!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 1, 2013)

im a sucker for the physical boxes and using them at christmas. Remember when they did the April Fools joke of a box of boxes? I would totally buy that.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i hope these are what the boxes look like for december. so freaking cute!



Spoiler


----------



## SamAsh (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Your avatar made me pine for Dutch Bros. My dad and sister live in Oregon, so I've had it a couple of times. SO FREAKING GOOD.

YES!  Dutch Bros is pretty great. I love their white chocolate macadamia nut drink.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 1, 2013)

If a Dutch Brothers coffee was on the same side of town as me, I'd go every day. â˜•ï¸ Is it possible to pay for LE boxes with points?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 1, 2013)

> If a Dutch Brothers coffee was on the same side of town as me, I'd go every day. â˜•ï¸ Is it possible to pay for LE boxes with points?


 I pass by DB every single day, although it's on the way home, not on the way to work. I have never had anything from there. I prefer DIY pourover, though. LE boxes with points: Yup. At least I've done so in the past.


----------



## LindaD (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some of you will love this and some of you will hate this but.... the holiday shop is up! There are some crazy cute greeting cards,
Thanks for the heads up! I love looking at the stuff companies put out for the holidays. I've got points burning a hole in my pocket, and there are lots of things I want. Like the 5-piece Caudalie set. I already have two each of the Divine oil and Beauty Elixir, but it's just so darned hard to resist sets.


----------



## LindaD (Nov 1, 2013)

Ooh, and Chuao is back at Birchbox! I've been missing those chocolates. Not seeing the potato chip variety, though.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Nov 1, 2013)

For those of you who were with BB last year or in previous years, do you know whether they will continue to add new items to the holiday shop?  Also, do they tend to put out good promos for Black Friday and/or around the holidays?


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 1, 2013)

> i hope these are what the boxes look like for december. so freaking cute!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



LOVE those!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Regarding perfume storage, a friend uses ammo boxes for her vials!

_Perfume &amp; Guns, _now that's the name of a band if I've ever heard of one.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 1, 2013)

> _Perfume &amp; Guns,Â _now that's the name of a band if I've ever heard of one.


 Haha! Here's an example. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00162MI0Q


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG. I want every single Kate Spade item!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha! Here's an example.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00162MI0Q
I have probably at least a dozen ammo boxes that I use for perfume vial storage!  I have hundreds of BPAL imps/decants, and the .38-357 boxes are perfect for the 1ml vials.  Most of the ones that Birchbox sends out are a bit bigger, so those won't work, but I think the ones for small rifle ammo (like this one) are the ones I use for my sprayers that are similar in size to the Birchbox samples (I have a kitty paw on my arm right now, so I *clearly* can't get up to find one to verify).  But if you want to be able to see the labels without opening the boxes, trading card protective binder sleeves will work nicely.

In Birchbox holiday shop news, *whew*, I went to Sephora and swatched the blush I was going to order in the benefit kit, and it's *way* too yellow for me.  *So* glad I tried it first.  And I'm swapping for Bella Bamba, so I think the only ones missing from my collection that they currently have out that I want are Hervana and Rocketeur, neither of which have any special deal in the holiday store (I'm not sure if Birchbox carries Hervana, and I *know* they don't have Rocketeur).  Time to go back to the shop and see what else I can pick off my wish list for one reason or another!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, and Chuao is back at Birchbox! I've been missing those chocolates. Not seeing the potato chip variety, though.
i saw that bar at bed bath and beyond last weekend by the checkout counter. it's $5.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 2, 2013)

> I have probably at least a dozenÂ ammo boxes that I use for perfume vial storage! Â I have hundreds of BPAL imps/decants, and the .38-357 boxes are perfect for the 1ml vials. Â Most of the ones that Birchbox sends out are a bit bigger, so those won't work, but I think the ones for small rifle ammo (like this one)Â are the ones I use for my sprayers that are similar in size to the Birchbox samples (I have a kitty paw on my arm right now, so I *clearly* can't get up to find one to verify). Â But if you want to be able to see the labels without opening the boxes, trading card protective binder sleeves will work nicely. In Birchbox holiday shop news, *whew*, I went to Sephora and swatched the blush I was going to order in the benefit kit, and it's *way* too yellow for me. Â *So* glad I tried it first. Â And I'm swapping for Bella Bamba, so I think the only ones missing from my collection that they currently have out that I want are Hervana and Rocketeur, neither of which have any special deal in the holiday store (I'm not sure if Birchbox carries Hervana, and I *know* they don't have Rocketeur). Â Time to go back to the shop and see what else I can pick off my wish list for one reason or another!


 I REALLY want rocketeur.. I swatched it at sephora and it looked amazing with my skin tone. I would be so so thrilled if that was in a set somewhere but I'm guessing its too new.


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i saw that bar at bed bath and beyond last weekend by the checkout counter. it's $5.

They sell them @ Fresh Market too. Oh god the potato chip one is so good :|


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They have made them so much better this year! Definitely going to pick one up!

Can't WAIT for their Christmas LE box. 

I order from Gillian Crackers if you want nice handmade christmas crackers (but no beauty products in them)
I wanted to make crackers so bad last year, but I couldn't find a decent price on the cracker pulls.  I couldn't find them in town.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 2, 2013)

> i hope these are what the boxes look like for december. so freaking cute!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ohh, me too! Adorable! :heart:


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 2, 2013)

so i was looking through the website to see if i saw anything i liked &amp; i saw that the coastal scents palettes were $34-39, in the coastal scents website they are 20-24 i believe, why is the price so much higher?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so i was looking through the website to see if i saw anything i liked &amp; i saw that the coastal scents palettes were $34-39, in the coastal scents website they are 20-24 i believe, why is the price so much higher?
Because Coastal Scents is one of those brands that makes money off of having sales every other day, whereas Birchbox is just going to sell it at it's MSRP because it's so easy to use points and multiple coupons on Birchbox.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 2, 2013)

> Hmmm...I think I just saw a peek of the Limited Edition Home box on one of the Women's holiday pages, but when I clicked on the image the page wasn't available.Â  I think I spotted a tube of Jonathan Adler fireplace matches, a book of games (maybe crossword or Sudoku) and several other items...I clicked away, and now I can't find it again!Â


 Any one know when the LE Christmas box usually goes on sale?


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 2, 2013)

It was a BB mini scrabble. Yes, there were fireplace matches; also a pair of socks, a pack of two marshmallows and some hot cocoa mix. I want to say there was either a face or hair mask. That's all I remember from the look I got. Wasn't too impressed myself. I'd either have to buy two or fight with my husband over the hot chocolate.


----------



## flynt (Nov 2, 2013)

Here's a link to the Birchbox Scrabble: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/scrabble-birchbox-edition

These may be the fireplace matches: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/jonathan-adler-fireplace-matches

I'm hoping these are the socks; they look super cozy: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/ilux-oh-dear-soft-angora-reindeer-ankle-socks


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Because Coastal Scents is one of those brands that makes money off of having sales every other day, whereas Birchbox is just going to sell it at it's MSRP because it's so easy to use points and multiple coupons on Birchbox.
Not quite.  Here's the Birchbox version:

Quote:  1 Metal Mania Eye Shadow Palette plus 1 Doe Foot Eye Shadow Brush, 1 Domed Eye Shadow Brush, and 1 large Eye Shadow Brush   
And here's the Coastal Scents version:

Quote:   
88 Eye Shadow Colors
1 Black Matte Case
1 Easy Access Mirror
2 Dual-Tipped Foam Applicators
 The mirror and foam applicators are also in the photo for the Birchbox version -- which also has three brushes.  Coastal Scents sells the doe foot brush for $5.95, the domed brush for $4.95, and the large brush for $3.95, so Birchbox's price is right around the CS price once you add the brushes into the equation.


----------



## IffB (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Any one know when the LE Christmas box usually goes on sale?
Last year the released a LE Home box around 11/15 - great for gifts!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 2, 2013)

> Here's a link to the Birchbox Scrabble:Â http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/scrabble-birchbox-edition These may be the fireplace matches:Â http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/jonathan-adler-fireplace-matches I'm hoping these are the socks; they look super cozy:Â http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/ilux-oh-dear-soft-angora-reindeer-ankle-socks


I hope those are the socks too! And I've been wanting to get Scrabble. I think I will be going for this LE box.


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 2, 2013)

> > Here's a link to the Birchbox Scrabble:Â http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/scrabble-birchbox-edition These may be the fireplace matches:Â http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/jonathan-adler-fireplace-matches I'm hoping these are the socks; they look super cozy:Â http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/ilux-oh-dear-soft-angora-reindeer-ankle-socks
> 
> 
> I hope those are the socks too! And I've been wanting to get Scrabble. I think I will be going for this LE box.


 Sorry, but I don't think those are the ones I saw. I'm pretty sure sure had polka dots or stripes and were darker colors.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hmm. The LE Box sounds interesting. Maybe they'll have some more beauty stuff in there too. Sounds like a lot of lifestyle items. Which is fine, I'll have to think on this one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm. The LE Box sounds interesting. Maybe they'll have some more beauty stuff in there too. Sounds like a lot of lifestyle items. Which is fine, I'll have to think on this one.
Yeah I'm kinda wanting a box that isn't so "lifestyle" heavy, a nice blend of beauty and lifestyle.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh man... I am a huge sucker for socks.



> Here's a link to the Birchbox Scrabble:Â http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/scrabble-birchbox-edition These may be the fireplace matches:Â http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/jonathan-adler-fireplace-matches I'm hoping these are the socks; they look super cozy:Â http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/ilux-oh-dear-soft-angora-reindeer-ankle-socks


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh man... I am a huge sucker for socks.
I wish I lived some place cold enough to warrant wearing cute cozy socks around the house. I can't even wear long sleeves and pants pajamas without getting too warm.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 2, 2013)

Wanna move to WI? We can trade. It'll be awesome, I promise!



> I wish I lived some place cold enough to warrant wearing cute cozyÂ socks around the house. I can't even wear long sleeves and pants pajamas without getting too warm.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wanna move to WI? We can trade. It'll be awesome, I promise!
Hehehe, I spent the first 9 years of my life in Michigan. My family doesn't miss it after 30+ years of snow, but I do!

Fun fact: I didn't turn on my heat once last winter, don't intend to this winter either.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 2, 2013)

Try being from California and deciding to go to school in Milwaukee because your older sister told you that it's "great and doesn't get *that* cold". My sister got roped into coming to WI by visiting campus 3-4 times her senior year all during beautiful non-cold days. We're suckers. Serious, serious suckers.



> Hehehe, I spent the first 9 years of my life in Michigan. My family doesn't miss it after 30+ years of snow, but I do! Fun fact: I didn't turn on my heat once last winter, don't intend to this winter either.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Try being from California and deciding to go to school in Milwaukee because your older sister told you that it's "great and doesn't get *that* cold". My sister got roped into coming to WI by visiting campus 3-4 times her senior year all during beautiful non-cold days. We're suckers. Serious, serious suckers.
HAHA yup, y'all were tricked. Though, in the summer it is pretty amazing up there in comparison.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 3, 2013)

> Wanna move to WI? We can trade. It'll be awesome, I promise!


 I was just gonna say that exact same thing! Lmfao. It's currently 28 degrees here... I'm wishing I had enough comfy warm socks to layer them. Haha.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 3, 2013)

> Try being from California and deciding to go to school in Milwaukee because your older sister told you that it's "great and doesn't get *that* cold". My sister got roped into coming to WI by visiting campus 3-4 times her senior year all during beautiful non-cold days. We're suckers. Serious, serious suckers.


 OMG. Once here we had a super cold snap and it was really windy. The wind blew and froze my contact and it fell out of my eye. I caught it in my hand and it shattered. Kinda reminded me of when you put stuff into liquid nitrogen and shatter it. Lol.


----------



## SamAsh (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I pass by DB every single day, although it's on the way home, not on the way to work. I have never had anything from there. I prefer DIY pourover, though.

LE boxes with points: Yup. At least I've done so in the past.

I'm sure your pourover is great! My ABSOLUTE favorite is Stumptown. I'm a slave to it.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 3, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 3, 2013)

hurray for Wisconsin! Got fuzzy pjs, slippers, and an electric blanket on right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hehehe, I spent the first 9 years of my life in Michigan. My family doesn't miss it after 30+ years of snow, but I do!

Fun fact: I didn't turn on my heat once last winter, don't intend to this winter either.

I've been living in MI my whole 21 years and I need a change. I'm sick of the snow and the cold!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've been living in MI my whole 21 years and I need a change. I'm sick of the snow and the cold! 
Don't come to WI!


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 3, 2013)

> > Â  I've been living in MI my whole 21 years and I need a change. I'm sick of the snow and the cold!Â
> 
> 
> Don't come to WI!


 Uh, oh. Since I will be spending the better part of this week in WI for work, U really do not like the sound of that.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't worry friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's going to be really nice this week! 50s/high 40s and sunny. Last week was boring and gray.



> Uh, oh. Since I will be spending the better part of this week in WI for work, U really do not like the sound of that.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 3, 2013)

Woo hoo!  We're getting close!  




 My November clicky truck just showed up!  (no shipping info yet, but that would have been too easy)


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 3, 2013)

I hate the weather in Southern California. It's awful. We had an almost 90 degree Halloween this year. WHAT THE HELL IS THAT? The winters where I lived in Colorado were awesome. It was cold, but not so cold that you couldn't function. I loved it. I'm not a warm weather person at all.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 3, 2013)

> Woo hoo! Â We're getting close! Â :yesss: Â My November clicky truck just showed up! Â (no shipping info yet, but that would have been too easy)


 How wonderful! I do love an early clicky truck!


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 3, 2013)

Ooh lucky! I just checked and I have a truck at least, it's just not clicky. The waiting begins!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2013)

It's 50 degrees here right now, and I'm turning my heat on for the first time since the winter.  Sock Dreams is one of my DANGER STORES.  They do online ordering -- and a lot of it -- but I have only purchased in-store.  They don't carry all their stuff in their store because it is *tiny*, but they have tons of fun stuff (I have some that look like PENCILS!  They don't have pencils on them.  The toe looks like the sharpened tip on a pencil, the tube part is yellow with vertical lines, and the tops are pink like ERASERS!), and a lot of it works for the plus sizes (my specific recommendations:  Diamond Rib knee highs, Dreamer Diamond Wave over-the-knees, Dreamer Palm OTK, and Extraordinary Vertical Striped OTK).  I don't think I have ever gotten out of there for under fifty bucks.  But!  I tend to run my big toenail through socks within a year of purchase, and I wear kneehighs throughout the fall and winter, so I *have* to buy more every year, right?  In fact, I should go put some on right now because I'm still cold despite turning the heat on.

(And November here is traditionally cold, gray, and very, *very* wet.  I maintain that anyone who wants to move to Portland after visiting here in the summer -- because we do have amazing summers -- needs to be forced to be here through an entire November and then an entire February.  I was born in Portland during an ice storm and have lived here or Seattle -- which has more or less the same weather -- pretty much my entire life, and even I get cranky at the weather those two months.)

I had a point.  What was it?  Drawing a blank here.  I'll go put on socks, eat my leftover frozen pizza from Friday, and finish watching _Devil_ now.  That seems like a good use of a Sunday.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hate the weather in Southern California. It's awful. We had an almost 90 degree Halloween this year. WHAT THE HELL IS THAT? The winters where I lived in Colorado were awesome. It was cold, but not so cold that you couldn't function. I loved it. I'm not a warm weather person at all. 
Where was it that hot?



 We had mid seventies for halloween down in San Diego. Perfect trick or treat weather. My husband keeps saying we should move but I love our weather. Snow is fun for a little visit.

I went skiing at Big Bear one year and was burning up in my turtle neck. There was a guy skiing in just shorts. That is my type of snow lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 3, 2013)

> Ooh lucky! I just checked and I have a truck at least, it's just not clicky. The waiting begins!


 Me too!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 3, 2013)

Hope this is ok to post here. I stumbled across this link. No info yet, but I'm guessing it may be a place holder and info will show up there tomorrow maybe?

http://www.birchbox.com/guide/article/november-box-preview-spoiler-alert


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 3, 2013)

I already ruined my low buy for the month (thanks November 2nd! and a trip to the mall!) and I guess socks don't count since that's not beauty...NEED. SOCKS. WANT SOCKS. Sock Dreams it is!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's 50 degrees here right now, and I'm turning my heat on for the first time since the winter.  Sock Dreams is one of my DANGER STORES.  They do online ordering -- and a lot of it -- but I have only purchased in-store.  They don't carry all their stuff in their store because it is *tiny*, but they have tons of fun stuff (I have some that look like PENCILS!  They don't have pencils on them.  The toe looks like the sharpened tip on a pencil, the tube part is yellow with vertical lines, and the tops are pink like ERASERS!), and a lot of it works for the plus sizes (my specific recommendations:  Diamond Rib knee highs, Dreamer Diamond Wave over-the-knees, Dreamer Palm OTK, and Extraordinary Vertical Striped OTK).  I don't think I have ever gotten out of there for under fifty bucks.  But!  I tend to run my big toenail through socks within a year of purchase, and I wear kneehighs throughout the fall and winter, so I *have* to buy more every year, right?  In fact, I should go put some on right now because I'm still cold despite turning the heat on.

(And November here is traditionally cold, gray, and very, *very* wet.  I maintain that anyone who wants to move to Portland after visiting here in the summer -- because we do have amazing summers -- needs to be forced to be here through an entire November and then an entire February.  I was born in Portland during an ice storm and have lived here or Seattle -- which has more or less the same weather -- pretty much my entire life, and even I get cranky at the weather those two months.)

I had a point.  What was it?  Drawing a blank here.  I'll go put on socks, eat my leftover frozen pizza from Friday, and finish watching _Devil_ now.  That seems like a good use of a Sunday.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 3, 2013)

> It's 50 degrees here right now, and I'm turning my heat on for the first time since the winter. Â Sock Dreams is one of my DANGER STORES. Â They do online ordering -- and a lot of it -- but I have only purchased in-store. Â They don't carry all their stuff in their store because it is *tiny*, but they have tons of fun stuff (I have someÂ that look like PENCILS! Â They don't have pencils on them. Â The toe looks like the sharpened tip on a pencil, the tube part is yellow with vertical lines, and the tops are pink like ERASERS!), and a lot of it works for the plus sizes (my specific recommendations: Â Diamond Rib knee highs, Dreamer Diamond Wave over-the-knees, Dreamer Palm OTK, and Extraordinary Vertical Striped OTK). Â I don't think I have ever gotten out of there for under fifty bucks. Â But! Â I tend to run my big toenail through socks within a year of purchase, and I wear kneehighs throughout the fall and winter, so I *have* to buy more every year, right? Â In fact, I should go put some on right now because I'm still cold despite turning the heat on. (And November here is traditionally cold, gray, and very, *very* wet. Â I maintain that anyone who wants to move to Portland after visiting here in the summer -- because we do have amazing summers --Â needs to be forced to be here through an entire November and then an entire February. Â I was born in Portland during an ice storm and have lived here or Seattle -- which has more or less the same weather -- pretty much my entire life, and even I get cranky at the weather those two months.) I had a point. Â What was it? Â Drawing a blank here. Â I'll go put on socks, eat my leftover frozenÂ pizza from Friday, and finish watching _Devil_ now. Â That seems like a good use of a Sunday.


 OMG. I had never heard of this site before and now I just briefly looked at it... In the 5 mins I was on there I found about 30 pairs that I need to have ASAP. Lol.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG. I had never heard of this site before and now I just briefly looked at it... In the 5 mins I was on there I found about 30 pairs that I need to have ASAP. Lol.
Like I said, I've never ordered from them (I figure that I do enough online ordering to make my mailman *and* UPS person hate me, so I might as well just trek out to their neck of the woods on an errands-running Saturday), so I don't have personal experience with this, but everyone I know who has just *raves* about their shipping:  It's free and apparently lightning-fast.

(And if you're comic con-oriented, it's possible they will come to you.  They're at Stan Lee's Comikase Expo in Los Angeles this weekend, and I think they were at Geek Girl Con last weekend or maybe the weekend before, and they were definitely at Rose City Comic Con in September.  I picked up some red-and-black striped RCCC roller derby socks there!)


----------



## audiophilekate (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's 50 degrees here right now, and I'm turning my heat on for the first time since the winter.  Sock Dreams is one of my DANGER STORES.  They do online ordering -- and a lot of it -- but I have only purchased in-store.  They don't carry all their stuff in their store because it is *tiny*, but they have tons of fun stuff (I have some that look like PENCILS!  They don't have pencils on them.  The toe looks like the sharpened tip on a pencil, the tube part is yellow with vertical lines, and the tops are pink like ERASERS!), and a lot of it works for the plus sizes (my specific recommendations:  Diamond Rib knee highs, Dreamer Diamond Wave over-the-knees, Dreamer Palm OTK, and Extraordinary Vertical Striped OTK).  I don't think I have ever gotten out of there for under fifty bucks.  But!  I tend to run my big toenail through socks within a year of purchase, and I wear kneehighs throughout the fall and winter, so I *have* to buy more every year, right?  In fact, I should go put some on right now because I'm still cold despite turning the heat on.

(And November here is traditionally cold, gray, and very, *very* wet.  I maintain that anyone who wants to move to Portland after visiting here in the summer -- because we do have amazing summers -- needs to be forced to be here through an entire November and then an entire February.  I was born in Portland during an ice storm and have lived here or Seattle -- which has more or less the same weather -- pretty much my entire life, and even I get cranky at the weather those two months.)

I had a point.  What was it?  Drawing a blank here.  I'll go put on socks, eat my leftover frozen pizza from Friday, and finish watching _Devil_ now.  That seems like a good use of a Sunday.
Oh, dear.  I just found their music socks.  How fast is their shipping?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, dear.  I just found their music socks.  How fast is their shipping?
If you order today, I would not be surprised to hear that you have them in your hands by Thursday.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where was it that hot?



 We had mid seventies for halloween down in San Diego. Perfect trick or treat weather. My husband keeps saying we should move but I love our weather. Snow is fun for a little visit.

I went skiing at Big Bear one year and was burning up in my turtle neck. There was a guy skiing in just shorts. That is my type of snow lol 

I live in the San Gabriel Valley/Los Angeles County. It was blazing freaking hot. I was sweating the entire day. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hope this is ok to post here. I stumbled across this link. No info yet, but I'm guessing it may be a place holder and info will show up there tomorrow maybe?

http://www.birchbox.com/guide/article/november-box-preview-spoiler-alert
Is it terrible that I'm over here continuously clicking on it for it to update?


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 3, 2013)

> Is it terrible that I'm over here continuously clicking on it for it to update?


 Me too.


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 3, 2013)

> Don't worry friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's going to be really nice this week! 50s/high 40s and sunny. Last week was boring and gray.


 Thanks for the reassurance! 40s and 50s are fine by me.


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm late to the party, but yay Wisconsin ladies! I love to complain about the weather, but I wouldn't change it for the world.

Currently spending most of this week in Grand Rapids, MI for work and that was a gorgeous drive this time of year! I love the Midwest. 



 

ETA: I am also now obsessed with that sock website.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm late to the party, but yay Wisconsin ladies! I love to complain about the weather, but I wouldn't change it for the world.

*Currently spending most of this week in Grand Rapids, MI for work and that was a gorgeous drive this time of year! I love the Midwest. 



 *

ETA: I am also now obsessed with that sock website.
Seriously, experiencing actual autumn is the thing I miss most about the midwest. The south's fall lasts for a about a week in december LOL.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where was it that hot?



 We had mid seventies for halloween down in San Diego. Perfect trick or treat weather. My husband keeps saying we should move but I love our weather. Snow is fun for a little visit.

I went skiing at Big Bear one year and was burning up in my turtle neck. There was a guy skiing in just shorts. That is my type of snow lol 

I live in the San Gabriel Valley/Los Angeles County. It was blazing freaking hot. I was sweating the entire day. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yup. it was hot in Hollywood too :/


----------



## cari12 (Nov 3, 2013)

> I hate the weather in Southern California. It's awful. We had an almost 90 degree Halloween this year. WHAT THE HELL IS THAT? The winters where I lived in Colorado were awesome. It was cold, but not so cold that you couldn't function. I loved it. I'm not a warm weather person at all.Â


 I am so jealous. Our Halloween wasn't horrible this year (low 40s with light rain), but last year it was 20 and windy and snowy. No fun. I'm a hor weather fan though, living in AK has been interesting...lol!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm late to the party, but yay Wisconsin ladies! I love to complain about the weather, but I wouldn't change it for the world.

*Currently spending most of this week in Grand Rapids, MI for work and that was a gorgeous drive this time of year! I love the Midwest. 




 *

ETA: I am also now obsessed with that sock website.
Seriously, experiencing actual autumn is the thing I miss most about the midwest. The south's fall lasts for a about a week in december LOL.


That's my favorite part about moving to the South.  I'm originally from Ohio, so I'm totally used to the whole snow on Christmas thing, but last year it was 65 on Christmas!  AND I LOVED EVERY MINUTE OF IT.

I'm also a crappy driver in bad weather (hey, at least I admit it!) so having the schools shut down the second it looks like snow or ice is fine by me!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 3, 2013)

I am in eastern Iowa and I love our weather. The winters are snowy but not usually bitterly cold, the summers are hot enough for the pool and water parks butt not so hot you can't function. Autumn and spring are my favorite. Very comfortable. My only complaint would be that I don't like summer anymore, so I could do without that. After having my two kids I ended up with stretch marks behind my knees and am waaaaaaay to embarrassed to wear shorts or dresses , let alone a swim suit, so summer is just uncomfortable for me.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I live in the San Gabriel Valley/Los Angeles County. It was blazing freaking hot. I was sweating the entire day. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hey, neighbor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's my favorite part about moving to the South.  I'm originally from Ohio, so I'm totally used to the whole snow on Christmas thing, but last year it was 65 on Christmas!  AND I LOVED EVERY MINUTE OF IT.

I'm also a crappy driver in bad weather (hey, at least I admit it!) so having the schools shut down the second it looks like snow or ice is fine by me!  
We started a fire in our fire place one christmas morning and had to put it out because we got too hot HAHA.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 3, 2013)

> I am in eastern Iowa and I love our weather. The winters are snowy but not usually bitterly cold, the summers are hot enough for the pool and water parks butt not so hot you can't function. Autumn and spring are my favorite. Very comfortable. My only complaint would be that I don't like summer anymore, so I could do without that. After having my two kids I ended up with stretch marks behind my knees and am waaaaaaay to embarrassed to wear shorts or dresses , let alone a swim suit, so summer is just uncomfortable for me.


 Try straight vitamin e oil! I have some stretch marks on my inner thighs and this faded them IMMENSELY in about 2-3 months. I can still see them, but I'm much more comfortable with them now. And I have hopes that they will fade even more as I continue to use it. I just bought vitamin e gelcap pill things and used a needle to puncture the capsule then squeezed it out.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's my favorite part about moving to the South.  I'm originally from Ohio, so I'm totally used to the whole snow on Christmas thing, but last year it was 65 on Christmas!  AND I LOVED EVERY MINUTE OF IT.

I'm also a crappy driver in bad weather (hey, at least I admit it!) so having the schools shut down the second it looks like snow or ice is fine by me!  
Aargh, the drivers in the snow!  We get a lot of people who think that because they grew up in Minnesota, they know how to drive in the snow.  Except where they learned how to drive was *flat*, and their city/town cleared the streets.  The Northwest is *hilly*, and our municipalities sand *some* of the streets and just write others off as unusable.  When the natives think snow is coming, we tend to make a grocery run and assume we won't be leaving the house for a week because the streets will be filled with idiots who think that *they* can make it up [insert hill here].  I used to live a few blocks from the Space Needle in Seattle at the base of the steepest hill in the area, and there was a snowstorm one year that pretty much shut down the entire city -- and there was a Hummer stuck on the hill in front of my apartment building for about a week.  The driver got two blocks up Queen Anne, couldn't get any further (I think s/he would have had at least ten blocks or so to go in order to get to the top, and it's a hill that always seemed to get steeper as you went up), and just abandoned it.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am in eastern Iowa and I love our weather. The winters are snowy but not usually bitterly cold, the summers are hot enough for the pool and water parks butt not so hot you can't function. Autumn and spring are my favorite. Very comfortable. My only complaint would be that I don't like summer anymore, so I could do without that. After having my two kids I ended up with stretch marks behind my knees and am waaaaaaay to embarrassed to wear shorts or dresses , let alone a swim suit, so summer is just uncomfortable for me.

I have that magical combination of pasty pale skin that reacts poorly to sunblock.  I either burn straight through it or have a nasty allergic reaction.  Summer to me means head-to-toe-and-wrist clothing -- and staying indoors whenever possible.  I think I expose *less* skin in the summer than the rest of the year!  I once went in to get a tattoo on my forearm, and the tattoo guy didn't want to do it because sun exposure will *kill* tattoos, and most people don't think about that before getting inked and then get pissed when they wreck it, and then I showed him my tan line, such as it was:  An almost discernible transition at my wrist.  He had no misgivings after that.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I once went in to get a tattoo on my forearm, and the tattoo guy didn't want to do it because sun exposure will *kill* tattoos, and most people don't think about that before getting inked and then get pissed when they wreck it, and then I showed him my tan line, such as it was:  An almost discernible transition at my wrist.  He had no misgivings after that.
Seriously? I've never met an artist that wouldn't do a tat because the placement would get sun exposure...I mean, everywhere on a person's body is subject to exposure, except I guess the places under a bikini lol! They usually just advise to put sunscreen on it. I've got 13 tats, and the only time an artist wanted to move the placement is when I wanted to get one on my inner-knee...and then we moved it a few inches so it wouldn't be directly on the leg bend.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously? I've never met an artist that wouldn't do a tat because the placement would get sun exposure...I mean, everywhere on a person's body is subject to exposure, except I guess the places under a bikini lol! They usually just advise to put sunscreen on it. I've got 13 tats, and the only time an artist wanted to move the placement is when I wanted to get one on my inner-knee...and then we moved it a few inches so it wouldn't be directly on the leg bend.
My dad won't tattoo people if he knows they're in town at the beginning of their vacation and are going to be at the beach all week, he'll make them wait until the end of their vacation.

But forearm tattoos are extremely popular area so anyone who refuses that for that arbitrary of a reason must not be hard up for money bahahahha. So good for him I guess.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2013)

> My dad won't tattoo people if he knows they're in town at the beginning of their vacation and are going to be at the beach all week, he'll make them wait until the end of their vacation. But forearm tattoos are extremely popular area so anyone who refuses that for that arbitrary of a reasonÂ must not be hard up for money bahahahha. So good for him I guess.


 Yeah, this was a guy who was usually booked *way* in advance. Early 2000s in Seattle was *not* a time the tattoo shops were hurting. And this was a bit of a... More art-oriented shop. That's the best way I can think to describe it. Half tattoo shop, half art gallery. He was very concerned with how his work would look on your body in ten years.


----------



## carabeth87 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ugh I applied for Birchbox last week! Hope I get the November box! Still on waitlist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( Anyone know how long the wait is???


----------



## HeatherS (Nov 4, 2013)

> Ugh I applied for Birchbox last week! Hope I get the November box! Still on waitlist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( Anyone know how long the wait is???


 I signed up in September and was only on the waitlist for a couple of days. Hopefully it won't be too much longer for you!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 4, 2013)

> Try straight vitamin e oil! I have some stretch marks on my inner thighs and this faded them IMMENSELY in about 2-3 months. I can still see them, but I'm much more comfortable with them now. And I have hopes that they will fade even more as I continue to use it. I just bought vitamin e gelcap pill things and used a needle to puncture the capsule then squeezed it out.


 I will have to try that! Thanks! At this point I am willing to try anything that might help.


> I have that magical combination of pasty pale skin that reacts poorly to sunblock. Â I either burn straight through it or have a nasty allergic reaction. Â Summer to me means head-to-toe-and-wrist clothing -- and staying indoors whenever possible. Â I think I expose *less* skin in the summer than the rest of the year! Â I once went in to get a tattoo on my forearm, and the tattoo guy didn't want to do it because sun exposure will *kill* tattoos, and most people don't think about that before getting inked and then get pissed when they wreck it, and then I showed him my tan line, such as it was: Â An almost discernible transition at my wrist. Â He had no misgivings after that.


 Another pale girl here! I always have to wear sunscreen. I have had two large pre cancerous spots removed from my back already so I wear it religiously. I am that girl that is waking around as white as paper in the middle of summer.


----------



## page5 (Nov 4, 2013)

My October box was a complete bust so I'm hoping November has better products! I tried the Alison Rafaele foundation (too thin, not enough coverage), POP beauty gloss (too sticky, wears off fast), dr. brandt microdermabrasion (too abrasive), lip balm (hate chapstick brand). Every month I seem to end up with a list of products from BB that I know I don't want to buy, ha ha.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh I applied for Birchbox last week! Hope I get the November box! Still on waitlist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( Anyone know how long the wait is???

i signed up towards the beginning of october, was on the waitlist for about a week and a half, and still ended up getting an october box. got to me pretty quickly too. so hopefully the same will happen for you for november!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 4, 2013)

Usually as long as you sign up by the 14th, you'll get that month's box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh I applied for Birchbox last week! Hope I get the November box! Still on waitlist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( Anyone know how long the wait is???
I just singed up last month and was only on the waitlist for a day.  I also didn't sign up til about the 18th and got the October box.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish I lived some place cold enough to warrant wearing cute cozy socks around the house. I can't even wear long sleeves and pants pajamas without getting too warm.

Hahaha, right?! @kawaiimeows! I adore cold weather and dressing all snuggly with fluffy socks and a warm big sweater...and I live in a city that has 85 degrees Christmases.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hahaha, right?! @kawaiimeows! I adore cold weather and dressing all snuggly with fluffy socks and a warm big sweater...and I live in a city that has 85 degrees Christmases.




Holy Crap Cookie! Your new pic is amazing!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy Crap Cookie! Your new pic is amazing! 

Thank you very much @gemstone!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 4, 2013)

> Ugh I applied for Birchbox last week! Hope I get the November box! Still on waitlist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( Anyone know how long the wait is???


 I signed up towards the end of October, was off the wait list within 2 days, and got Octobers box shortly after!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hahaha, right?! @kawaiimeows! I adore cold weather and dressing all snuggly with fluffy socks and a warm big sweater...and I live in a city that has 85 degrees Christmases.





Please tell me you wore that to hand out candy!!!  It would have made my childhood to have the Evil Queen answer the door. Fabulous.  

As for the weather I like being in the Bay Area (Northern California).  We get some pretty hot summer days but it's only 30 mins or less to somewhere near the bay where its only 75-80.  We also get some cold Winter days but not usually below 50s and no snow.  I do remember it snowing once when I was a kid.  We thought it was a miracle and literally danced in the street.  Too bad it didn't stick to the ground.  



  Hubby and I are thinking of moving to the East Coast but I'm not sure how I'll do with snow.  I will definitely need to stock up on moisturizer and lip balm.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Please tell me you wore that to hand out candy!!!  It would have made my childhood to have the Evil Queen answer the door. Fabulous.  

As for the weather I like being in the Bay Area (Northern California).  We get some pretty hot summer days but it's only 30 mins or less to somewhere near the bay where its only 75-80.  We also get some cold Winter days but not usually below 50s and no snow.  I do remember it snowing once when I was a kid.  We thought it was a miracle and literally danced in the street.  Too bad it didn't stick to the ground.  



  Hubby and I are thinking of moving to the East Coast but I'm not sure how I'll do with snow.  I will definitely need to stock up on moisturizer and lip balm.  

@LadyK Haha, unfortunately, no, we don't get any trick-or-treaters in my neighborhood but I would have if we did!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 4, 2013)

No video yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 4, 2013)

> No video yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was just thinking the same thing! :blink:


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 4, 2013)

I was on the wait list for over a month, but that was a year ago. Seems the list is faster now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh I applied for Birchbox last week! Hope I get the November box! Still on waitlist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( Anyone know how long the wait is???
I applied for the box last month I think on Oct. 18 and I got off the waitlist 3 hours later! Maybe I was just lucky but it seems that a lot of people get off very quickly!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was on the wait list for over a month, but that was a year ago. Seems the list is faster now.





Haha last year in late October I was able to sign up for Ipsy and get in right away, but had do wait 5 weeks for Birchbox (Didn't get a box til mid-late Dec!).

so funny that it's pretty much the exact opposite now.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 4, 2013)

I wonder if they will sample the Jonathan Adler body wash and lotion this month bc they seem to be promoting his stuff a lot in the bb store.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 4, 2013)

> Haha last year in late October I was able to sign up for Ipsy and get in right away, but had do wait 5 weeks for Birchbox (Didn't get a box til mid-late Dec!). so funny that it's pretty much the exact opposite now.


Yes I had no wait for ipsy last year. Ha!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 4, 2013)

Any updates yet???


----------



## jocedun (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey, ladies!

Long, long time lurker here (especially of the Sephora, Ipsy, and Birchbox-related threads). I don't know why it has taken me so long to sign up and start gabbing, but here I am! It seems no one has mentioned this spoiler yet, so it seemed like the perfect time for me to join the conversation.

As a (former) "birchblogger," I received an email from BB this morning... initially it didn't seem like anything other than twitter spam, but when I read the text of the email, it gave away the theme for this month! 

From Birchbox: *"This month, our theme is More Good, so we're extra focused on enjoying more of the good stuffâ€”ginger molasses cookies and berry-hued lipsticks, to name just two of our favorites. But in this season of thanksgiving, we're also focused on doing more good, by giving back and giving to others." *And then it went on to feature the "Yes to" brand throughout the email... 

Usually themes don't mean a lot to me, but it seems like this month could potentially feature some cool brands! Let's hope for a video ASAP!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey, ladies!

Long, long time lurker here (especially of the Sephora, Ipsy, and Birchbox-related threads). I don't know why it has taken me so long to sign up and start gabbing, but here I am! It seems no one has mentioned this spoiler yet, so it seemed like the perfect time for me to join the conversation.

As a (former) "birchblogger," I received an email from BB this morning... initially it didn't seem like anything other than twitter spam, but when I read the text of the email, it gave away the theme for this month! 

From Birchbox: *"This month, our theme is More Good, so we're extra focused on enjoying more of the good stuffâ€”ginger molasses cookies and berry-hued lipsticks, to name just two of our favorites. But in this season of thanksgiving, we're also focused on doing more good, by giving back and giving to others." *And then it went on to feature the "Yes to" brand throughout the email... 

Usually themes don't mean a lot to me, but it seems like this month could potentially feature some cool brands! Let's hope for a video ASAP! 
Ooo ... cookies! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cate88 (Nov 4, 2013)

I see people talking about how this is their birthday month. Do you get something extra from Birchbox for your birthday? Mine is December so I'm curious.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I see people talking about how this is their birthday month. Do you get something extra from Birchbox for your birthday? Mine is December so I'm curious. 
Nope. I think people just hope for birthday vibes to get a good box.


----------



## Cate88 (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope. I think people just hope for birthday vibes to get a good box.
Ahhh, thanks for the quick response!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh, thanks for the quick response!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
this is what happens when i'm bored and doing school work bahhaha someone help me get motivated


----------



## lovepink (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is what happens when i'm bored and doing school work bahhaha someone help me get motivated 




Get your school work out of the way now, so you have more time for play later!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is what happens when i'm bored and doing school work bahhaha someone help me get motivated 




lolololol why else do you think it looks like i'm on MUT all day? You seriously know you're procrastinating when you work out twice in one day AND apply for "real person big girl jobs" even though you're not done with grad school 'til August. ...in that case, am I procrastinating or just getting ahead of the game? 





I'm excited for this month's BB! Bring it on November! Just 6 more days!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 4, 2013)

> Hey, ladies! Long, long time lurker here (especially of the Sephora, Ipsy, and Birchbox-related threads). I don't know why it has taken me so long to sign up and start gabbing, but here I am! It seems no one has mentioned this spoiler yet, so it seemed like the perfect time for me to join the conversation. As a (former) "birchblogger,"Â I received an email from BB this morning... initially it didn't seem like anything other than twitter spam, but when I read the text of the email, it gave away the theme for this month!Â  From Birchbox:Â *"This month, our theme is More Good, so we're extra focused on enjoying more of the good stuffâ€”ginger molasses cookies and berry-hued lipsticks, to name just two of our favorites. But in this season of thanksgiving, we're also focused onÂ **doing**Â more good, by giving back and giving to others."Â *And then it went on to feature the "Yes to" brand throughout the email...Â  Usually themes don't mean a lot to me, but it seems like this month could potentially feature some cool brands! Let's hope for a video ASAP!Â


 It's the same theme as the men's box... and now I want cookies.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 4, 2013)

Ahh!  I went on BB in search of clicky truck (it's early yet I know!) and realized I did not do any of my reviews for points last month!  I thought I had done them when my box came in but apparently not.  And I have the November truck but no clicky!  Can't wait to see what we get this month!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh!  I went on BB in search of clicky truck (it's early yet I know!) and realized I did not do any of my reviews for points last month!  I thought I had done them when my box came in but apparently not.  And I have the November truck but no clicky!  Can't wait to see what we get this month!
I just checked my account this evening also.  I'm always worried I'll forget to review something and miss out on the points!  I have a November truck on both accounts, but neither of them are clicky yet!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just checked my account this evening also.  I'm always worried I'll forget to review something and miss out on the points!  I have a November truck on both accounts, but neither of them are clicky yet!  
Before I stumbled across MUT I never did the reviews!  Then even after I found out about them I thought I would wait till I tried the product (not knowing you only had a limited amount of time!) Oh all the wasted points!  Sad because I am at 389 which is $30 off but so close the next amount off!  

I hope they post the spoiler video soon!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey, ladies!

Long, long time lurker here (especially of the Sephora, Ipsy, and Birchbox-related threads). I don't know why it has taken me so long to sign up and start gabbing, but here I am! It seems no one has mentioned this spoiler yet, so it seemed like the perfect time for me to join the conversation.

As a (former) "birchblogger," I received an email from BB this morning... initially it didn't seem like anything other than twitter spam, but when I read the text of the email, it gave away the theme for this month! 

From Birchbox: *"This month, our theme is More Good, so we're extra focused on enjoying more of the good stuffâ€”ginger molasses cookies and berry-hued lipsticks, to name just two of our favorites. But in this season of thanksgiving, we're also focused on doing more good, by giving back and giving to others." *And then it went on to feature the "Yes to" brand throughout the email... 

Usually themes don't mean a lot to me, but it seems like this month could potentially feature some cool brands! Let's hope for a video ASAP! 

Cookies. YES.  Berry-hued lipsticks.  DOUBLE YES.  I just think Fall/holidays reading that (bold) and it makes me all excited for this box!

Do not wany any "Yes To" products though..


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 4, 2013)

I will definitely be bummed if I get cookies in either of my boxes






Mainly because I'm on a diet lol


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't want food items because I'm pretty picky about packaged food items.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will definitely be bummed if I get cookies in either of my boxes





Mainly because I'm on a diet lol

I'm thinking more of something that smells like cookies or something sweet, not literally cookies or any food items, for that matter because I don't want them, either.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm not big on ginger as a flavor, but I used to *love* Origins Ginger Burst.  At least I *think* that's what it was called.  I would definitely not be sad if something from that line turned up in my box!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm pregnant and having trouble gaining weight, actually having trouble not losing weight (what a problem to have, I know). Send the cookie vibes my way! Lol. I don't know how I feel about Ginger Molasses, but I will try it!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pregnant and having trouble gaining weight, actually having trouble not losing weight (what a problem to have, I know). Send the cookie vibes my way! Lol. I don't know how I feel about Ginger Molasses, but I will try it! 
Ginger can be helpful for nausea if you're dealing with morning sickness. But it's generally real ginger that helps, but I wouldn't have passed on Ginger cookies when I felt icky in my pregnancies either ;-) haha! 

I only gained 6lbs. with my 2nd (I was sick her entire pregnancy) and she weighed just shy of 8lbs and was as healthy as can be!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 5, 2013)

> I'm pregnant and having trouble gaining weight, actually having trouble not losing weight (what a problem to have, I know). Send the cookie vibes my way! Lol. I don't know how I feel about Ginger Molasses, but I will try it!Â


 Ginger molasses cookies would help if you have morning sickness! Plus lots of extra vitamins. I actually made some ginger cookies for my pregnant friend!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 5, 2013)

Give me food. I want it. Even if it sounds like something I may not like (not big on ginger, unless it's ale), I still want to try it. I'm weird.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pregnant and having trouble gaining weight, actually having trouble not losing weight (what a problem to have, I know). Send the cookie vibes my way! Lol. I don't know how I feel about Ginger Molasses, but I will try it! 
Ginger can be helpful for nausea if you're dealing with morning sickness. But it's generally real ginger that helps, but I wouldn't have passed on Ginger cookies when I felt icky in my pregnancies either ;-) haha! 

I only gained 6lbs. with my 2nd (I was sick her entire pregnancy) and she weighed just shy of 8lbs and was as healthy as can be! 



Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm pregnant and having trouble gaining weight, actually having trouble not losing weight (what a problem to have, I know). Send the cookie vibes my way! Lol. I don't know how I feel about Ginger Molasses, but I will try it! 
Ginger molasses cookies would help if you have morning sickness! Plus lots of extra vitamins. I actually made some ginger cookies for my pregnant friend! I am 24 weeks and still down 4 pounds from when I got pregnant. It's not really the ALL DAY SICKNESS anymore, I just don't have an appetite. I try to eat, but I feel like there's not enough room for the baby and food. He is growing fine so far, so hopefully I'll be like you @cari12 and have a healthy baby too!

I don't even know that I've ever had ginger, except for maybe gingerbread cookies when I was younger.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I am 24 weeks and still down 4 pounds from when I got pregnant. It's not really the ALL DAY SICKNESS anymore, I just don't have an appetite. I try to eat, but I feel like there's not enough room for the baby and food. He is growing fine so far, so hopefully I'll be like you @cari12 and have a healthy baby too!

I don't even know that I've ever had ginger, except for maybe gingerbread cookies when I was younger.
I used to live near a health food store that sold organic dried ginger covered in sugar crystals. It was like candy, but it did have quite an afterbite!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 5, 2013)

ZOMG! It's the fifth and no video, yet? The boxes will be revealed in just five days! *meltdown*

I am cool with more "Yes to" wipes. I had to use five of them to get my Halloween makeup off. I love to keep them in my purse. They aren't particularly cheap, either. I'm still hoping for a body butter sample. It's interesting to know the theme, but it doesn't really tell us much, except berry lips, which sounds wonderful. If I get a berry lip product, I hope it's more of a cranberry than purple.


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ZOMG! It's the fifth and no video, yet? The boxes will be revealed in just five days! *meltdown*

I know! it's crazyyy, i'm not used to seeing this thread so quiet by now lol. The giving theme is interesting so I'm curious how it will reflect what brands they pick?

I assumed based on their twitter Q&amp;A that Yes to would happen again. Also at the Joie x Birchbox event last week in SF they were giving out Color Club polishes from their Harlem Lights Winter collection, not sure if that's a hint or unrelated? Also had mini Jouer lipglosses that were adorable!


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ZOMG! It's the fifth and no video, yet? The boxes will be revealed in just five days! *meltdown*

I am cool with more "Yes to" wipes. I had to use five of them to get my Halloween makeup off. I love to keep them in my purse. They aren't particularly cheap, either. I'm still hoping for a body butter sample. It's interesting to know the theme, but it doesn't really tell us much, except berry lips, which sounds wonderful. If I get a berry lip product, I hope it's more of a cranberry than purple.
I agree with the "Yes to" wipes.  I love them and would love to get some since they aren't cheap!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree with the "Yes to" wipes.  I love them and would love to get some since they aren't cheap!
The Blueberry ones are my fave. I love to add them on to birchbox orders if I need a price boost for a GWP. I branched out and got the Willa lavender ones recently and I just didn't like them as much.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree with the "Yes to" wipes.  I love them and would love to get some since they aren't cheap!
The Blueberry ones are my fave. I love to add them on to birchbox orders if I need a price boost for a GWP. I branched out and got the Willa lavender ones recently and I just didn't like them as much.


I really like the Cucumber ones!  They're pretty soothing on my skin and I like the way they smell.  

I'm excited about the giving theme, I'd even be up for some cookies!  Unless they give out cologne samples to give out to dudes, right @kawaiimeows ?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I really like the Cucumber ones!  They're pretty soothing on my skin and I like the way they smell.  

I'm excited about the giving theme, I'd even be up for some cookies!  Unless they give out cologne samples to give out to dudes, right @kawaiimeows ?  




You know me. Give me something I can share with my mom!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I really like the Cucumber ones!  They're pretty soothing on my skin and I like the way they smell.  

I'm excited about the giving theme, I'd even be up for some cookies!  Unless they give out cologne samples to give out to dudes, right @kawaiimeows ?  





Oh, I hope not. The problem with their "gifts" is that no one I know, would want them. My husband rarely wears cologne, and never random samples. His family is full of non-perfume non-makeup people, and my bf generally only wears organic/natural brands. That only leaves my mom, and she isn't as into this stuff as I am. In my experience, people just aren't that thrilled with getting given random samples. It's like trying to give away your junk mail coupons. The right person might love them, but everyone else is slightly insulted. "Giving" better be more about supporting brands that give to good causes.

The new CC collection is pretty. I would wear any of those colors.


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I really like the Cucumber ones!  They're pretty soothing on my skin and I like the way they smell.  

I'm excited about the giving theme, I'd even be up for some cookies!  Unless they give out cologne samples to give out to dudes, right @kawaiimeows ?  




I LOVE the cucumber ones.  I stopped buying them for awhile because they're pricey, but I'll probably go back to them soon. They smell so yummy.


----------



## disconik (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey, ladies!

Long, long time lurker here (especially of the Sephora, Ipsy, and Birchbox-related threads). I don't know why it has taken me so long to sign up and start gabbing, but here I am! It seems no one has mentioned this spoiler yet, so it seemed like the perfect time for me to join the conversation.

As a (former) "birchblogger," I received an email from BB this morning... initially it didn't seem like anything other than twitter spam, but when I read the text of the email, it gave away the theme for this month! 

From Birchbox: *"This month, our theme is More Good, so we're extra focused on enjoying more of the good stuffâ€”ginger molasses cookies and berry-hued lipsticks, to name just two of our favorites. But in this season of thanksgiving, we're also focused on doing more good, by giving back and giving to others." *And then it went on to feature the "Yes to" brand throughout the email... 

Usually themes don't mean a lot to me, but it seems like this month could potentially feature some cool brands! Let's hope for a video ASAP! 

That was the theme for the november men's box, too.  Here are the blurb and what Mr. Disco got



Spoiler


----------



## disconik (Nov 5, 2013)

Eep!!!  Clicky truck has shown up!  /happy dance


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 5, 2013)

No clicky truck. No spoiler video.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 5, 2013)

I can't believe there is no spoiler video yet! Its driving me insane! Lol


----------



## misslaurelann (Nov 5, 2013)

No clicky truck for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh!  I went on BB in search of clicky truck (it's early yet I know!) and realized I did not do any of my reviews for points last month!  I thought I had done them when my box came in but apparently not.  And I have the November truck but no clicky!  Can't wait to see what we get this month!
Thanks for the reminder, I almost forgot as well!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Blueberry ones are my fave. I love to add them on to birchbox orders if I need a price boost for a GWP. I branched out and got the Willa lavender ones recently and I just didn't like them as much.
I tried the Willa last year. They were ok, but not something I'd purchase again unless they were on sale/clearance somewhere. I haven't tried the Blueberry after having a pretty bad allergic reaction to the Yes to Cucumbers line a year or two back. If you can find them, you should try the Blum Naturals line. I started buying those online wrapped in individual foil packets because they were easy to take with me in my purse or to the gym. Then, my TJ Maxx has carried them in the more traditional big packet where you pull one out then close them all up. $4 there for around 20-30 towelettes. I think the retail is $6. I've tried 3 varieties so far--sensitive, anti aging, and one more. I saw a 4th kind there last time I went, but didn't pick them up as I had quite a few unopened packs at home. Now I'm kicking myself for that.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That was the theme for the november men's box, too.  Here are the blurb and what Mr. Disco got



Spoiler











 


 I love that Atelier cologne. (It's unisex). Totally jealous.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't believe there is no spoiler video yet! Its driving me insane! Lol
I kind of like it.  I might actually be surprised when my box comes!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 5, 2013)

> I kind of like it.Â  I might actually be surprised when my box comes!!


 I know. I have so much going on right now I have no idea what I might be getting in any of my subs right now.


----------



## english (Nov 5, 2013)

Hopefully we aren't getting prepackaged cookies in our boxes. A ginger molasses cookie mix or scented body butter sounds interesting, but prepackaged sweets make me sorta nauseous.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote:     
BIRCHBOX NOVEMBER SNEAK PEEK! Our theme this month is More Good (think more cookies, more samples, more giving back) and before we reveal the video we want to hear from you: How are YOU doing More Good this month? Donating to Movember? Volunteering? Cooking Thanksgiving dinner for your friends and family? When we hear from 500 people we'll unlock the reveal!

Get to liking/comenting/whatever counts as "hearing" on facebook y'all!!


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Get to liking/comenting/whatever counts as "hearing" on facebook y'all!!
Lol....just left my comment! Come on ladies hop to it!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Jeez 500 comments?! Didn't it used to be like 200-300?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Jeez 500 comments?! Didn't it used to be like 200-300?
I feel like once they did 500 likes maybe. But idk, 500 comments does seem like a lot, especially at the rate they're coming in LOL. guess i can expect the reveal tomorrow morning.


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 5, 2013)

No video yet AND an increase in comments to reveal sneak peak?

They obviously must really be excited to surprise us with the best box everrrr


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

The description is giving me high expectations!!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like once they did 500 likes maybe. But idk, 500 comments does seem like a lot, especially at the rate they're coming in LOL. guess i can expect the reveal tomorrow morning.

Yeah 200 or even 500 likes would happen so quickly, that the bb facebook rage would take over because birchbox didn't post the video immediately once it hit that number.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 5, 2013)

Waaaa! I do not have Facebook account and I want to know now!!! Ok, enough of my impression of a big baby! Maybe if a few dedicated people do 100 postings each!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

244 comments, 453 likes, isn't that enough birchbox?


----------



## disconik (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that Atelier cologne. (It's unisex). Totally jealous. 
It actually gave Mr. Disco a headache.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, neither of us can wear it.


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, they have over 500 likes now (not quite there on the comments yet...)  Fingers crossed that they post it anyway!!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, they have over 500 likes now (not quite there on the comments yet...)  Fingers crossed that they post it anyway!!
Sometimes I feel like they are just waiting for it to finish uploading to youtube, lol.


----------



## lexxies22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Just saw this at Sephora today in the travel sizes area where you check out..... I'm tempted! It's $18 for both.


----------



## kira685 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just saw this at Sephora today in the travel sizes area where you check out..... I'm tempted! It's $18 for both.
Stoneridge?


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 5, 2013)

That sample area by the checkout is worse than candy at the grocery store!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just saw this at Sephora today in the travel sizes area where you check out..... I'm tempted! It's $18 for both.




ahhhh i want these! i always hold off on buying atelier stuff because of the price, but $18 i can afford.

they're also here:

http://www.sephora.com/deluxe-miniature-duo-P383075?skuId=1562172


----------



## lexxies22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just saw this at Sephora today in the travel sizes area where you check out..... I'm tempted! It's $18 for both.
Stoneridge?

No, downtown Walnut Creek (Strange!) I always have to go to downtown SF for a better selection. I was surprised to see that here.. Sephora is having a special event for VIB 20% off coupon starts this Thursday.


----------



## lexxies22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just saw this at Sephora today in the travel sizes area where you check out..... I'm tempted! It's $18 for both.




ahhhh i want these! i always hold off on buying atelier stuff because of the price, but $18 i can afford.

they're also here:

http://www.sephora.com/deluxe-miniature-duo-P383075?skuId=1562172

And don't forget to use VIB or Rouge coupons starts this Thursday. I have a VIB rouge 20% off. They gave me an extra for a friend but I guess I'll just use it on separate transaction hahaha


----------



## lexxies22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That sample area by the checkout is worse than candy at the grocery store!
Ohh yes!!! I'm soo addicted to that AND Sephora's, too. I just like travel sizes because it's all I need.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And don't forget to use VIB or Rouge coupons starts this Thursday. I have a VIB rouge 20% off. They gave me an extra for a friend but I guess I'll just use it on separate transaction hahaha
You can actually use the vib coupon on as many purchases as you like!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And don't forget to use VIB or Rouge coupons starts this Thursday. I have a VIB rouge 20% off. They gave me an extra for a friend but I guess I'll just use it on separate transaction hahaha
if they do the beauty insider $15 off coupon again, i would totally use it on this. i'm not a VIB though, i don't shop there near as much LOL. birchbox needs a vib program though, i'd get there easy.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just saw this at Sephora today in the travel sizes area where you check out..... I'm tempted! It's $18 for both.




Thank you! WANT! I have the purse spray of the vanilla, and it was like $25? I am really running through it, too.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 5, 2013)

It's up!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

WOO HOO! off to watch!


----------



## ddave (Nov 5, 2013)

I loved the sneak peek video! I'm really excited about the

highlighter pencil and the chocolate
....not so looking forward to the possibility of the

beauty protector shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## casualconcern (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's up!






Tocca hand cream sounds intriguing, as does the Chella highlighting pencil. I'm actually hoping for the Beauty Protector Shampoo &amp; Conditioner this month because I really like the spray!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 5, 2013)

I've gotten many of these items in past BBs and even Ipsy bags already, but I am looking forward to the new LE home box.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm not interested in anything!! First time this has ever happened. The good stuff I have already sampled. I was hoping for a berry lipstick.


----------



## casualconcern (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not interested in anything!! First time this has ever happened. The good stuff I have already sampled. I was hoping for a berry lipstick.
Oooh, that would've been awesome. I haven't gotten any fall lip colors in my Birchbox yet, just bright pinks. Gah- too bad!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 5, 2013)

Blech.  Not really excited for anything except maybe the chocolate.. seems like a lot of repeats to me!


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 5, 2013)

The LE Home Box sounds wonderful. I will definitely have to snag one. 

Also, I'm pleased with all the sneak peeks, been needing a new highlighter pencil!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 5, 2013)

As I was watching the video I made a mental note to ask you guys about the nail polish Hayley is wearing...then I continued watching and found out its a new color club color thats in the shop! So excited, it looks like a perfect grey color!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

I WANT THE CYNTHIA ROWLEY COLLECTION!!!!! the shadows are so pretty. the color club colors look nice and wintery as well.

also really excited about the products they showed that i haven't tried. so glad i'm not able to get the beauty protector shampoo/conditioner again i seriously hated everything about them.

also yes at bringing back chuao!!!!!

since half of the items shown were items i can't get, i'm really excited to see what i CAN get.


----------



## casualconcern (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I WANT THE CYNTHIA ROWLEY COLLECTION!!!!! the shadows are so pretty. the color club colors look nice and wintery as well.

also really excited about the products they showed that i haven't tried. so glad i'm not able to get the beauty protector shampoo/conditioner again i seriously hated everything about them.

also yes at bringing back chuao!!!!!
Yikes, maybe I should take back what I said about wanting to try the shampoo &amp; conditioner, hahah. What was bad about it?


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 5, 2013)

yay! I'm so excited for this month's box. I just hope mine doesn't take too long, because I'm traveling later.

I don't think I can get Brighten Up, because I have before, but wouldn't mind getting it again.

I am super excited for everything else, especially the chocolate! The only thing I am slightly less excited about is the shampoo and conditioner, but I am going to travel, so I would certainly use it!


----------



## riversong13 (Nov 5, 2013)

anyone else sick of hair products? i've had one in EVERY box this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yikes, maybe I should take back what I said about wanting to try the shampoo &amp; conditioner, hahah. What was bad about it?
It just was not good for me at all. I have low maintenance hair, but it's thick and oily. I don't know what it was about beauty protector shampoo/conditioner but it made my hair flat and greasy.


----------



## lexxies22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And don't forget to use VIB or Rouge coupons starts this Thursday. I have a VIB rouge 20% off. They gave me an extra for a friend but I guess I'll just use it on separate transaction hahaha
if they do the beauty insider $15 off coupon again, i would totally use it on this. i'm not a VIB though, i don't shop there near as much LOL. birchbox needs a vib program though, i'd get there easy.

I agree!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *riversong13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  anyone else sick of hair products? i've had one in EVERY box this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
I've just accepted that I'm guaranteed to get at least one hair product a month. They've really started pushing them in the last year, more so than before.


----------



## lexxies22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And don't forget to use VIB or Rouge coupons starts this Thursday. I have a VIB rouge 20% off. They gave me an extra for a friend but I guess I'll just use it on separate transaction hahaha
You can actually use the vib coupon on as many purchases as you like!!

Oh my! 




 but it has to be in a separate transaction?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Blech.  Not really excited for anything except maybe the chocolate.. seems like a lot of repeats to me!

I would love the Vasanti, Tocca, or Chella (I never got one in my Ipsy bag!).  I already got the Protect &amp; Detangle, but in my OTHER BOX! The one I had for just a few months.  So DANG IT, I could totally get those again *pouts*.

I would love the chocolate!!!! YUMMY.


----------



## rouxroux (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmm...not excited for a single thing in the video. And I've received half of those items already. I wonder what else they'll fill the boxes with.


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 5, 2013)

Well both my subs have gotten the shampoo/conditioner....so that's good, none for me! I have the chela highlighter and I LOVE it. That's is something I wouldn't mind getting again.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 5, 2013)

> I loved the sneak peek video! I'm really excited about the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



....not so looking forward to the possibility of the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



beauty protector shampoo and conditioner.

Agree!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rouxroux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm...not excited for a single thing in the video. And I've received half of those items already. I wonder what else they'll fill the boxes with.
there's usually a good bit of items that don't make the spoilers video. so i'm looking forward to that.


----------



## lexxies22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Some of you know me I'm deaf and I have to watch YouTube with captioning. You know captions aren't always that reliable when it comes with freelancing speakers connecting to words like that.. I wanted to share these two funny mischaps.. You have to admit that these are pretty funny.. Look at these words very carefully!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 5, 2013)

> there's usually a good bit of items that don't make the spoilers video. so i'm looking forward to that.


 Quite true! Hopefully there will be a possibility of some of the items from last month as well.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

@lexxies22 BAHAHAH


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Quite true! Hopefully there will be a possibility of some of the items from last month as well.
I'm really pissed at Stila for quitting cruelty free, but I still want another one of their stay all day liquid lipsticks, in a more wintery color. Crossing my fingers for a winter makeup color!


----------



## LindaD (Nov 5, 2013)

Loving the Tocca, Chuao, and Vasanti. Sure, I've tried them before, but I won't object to more samples.

Side note, anyone kinda bummed that they're not carrying the new Tocca mini perfume set in the Birchbox shop? I guess I'll have to get it from Nordies...


----------



## Summersong (Nov 5, 2013)

LE box http://www.examiner.com/slideshow/birchbox-offers-holiday-2013-gift-guide#slide=5


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loving the Tocca, Chuao, and Vasanti. Sure, I've tried them before, but I won't object to more samples.

Side note, anyone kinda bummed that they're not carrying the new Tocca mini perfume set in the Birchbox shop? I guess I'll have to get it from Nordies...

Those were the 3 things that jumped out at me too. But unlike you, I've never tried any Chuaco or Vasanti. Tocca I've sampled before, and I know it is good, so I'm hoping it will be something I've not tried yet and it will be in my box. Oh well. The good thing is I can go to bed tonight dreaming that all the stuff they didn't show will be fabulous and I'll get the best box ever. I'll get all stressed out when the boxes start showing up and/or I get a clicky truck. That's when we'll all start comparing and making mental wish lists, lol.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 5, 2013)

> Oh my!Â :icon_eek: Â but it has to be in a separate transaction?


 I mean, you can't stack the 2 if that's what you mean, but the vibtopia code for 20% off can be used on multiple transactions, and you can also use the coupon in store any number of times. (Say you go to sephora at the beginning of the week and use your 20% coupon, you could go two days later and use it again). I am like you and am definitely picking up the atelier duo! I have the travel size spray of orange sanguine and I'm almost out!


----------



## AshleyK (Nov 5, 2013)

Slightly OT.. but I am fighting with myself about the Cynthia Rowley palette! I cannot decide if I should get it or not, but I really want it! Do you girls think its worth it? I have blue eyes btw.

I also have fallen in love with the Liz Earle cleanse and polish and will have to buy that soon.


----------



## SamAsh (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *riversong13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  anyone else sick of hair products? i've had one in EVERY box this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

YES. I would be sooo happy if I got none this month.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I mean, you can't stack the 2 if that's what you mean, but the vibtopia code for 20% off can be used on multiple transactions, and you can also use the coupon in store any number of times. (Say you go to sephora at the beginning of the week and use your 20% coupon, you could go two days later and use it again).

I am like you and am definitely picking up the atelier duo! I have the travel size spray of orange sanguine and I'm almost out!
But don't wait too long to use it!  The offer only lasts Thursday through Monday.

ETA:  In unrelated news, I am fully aware I'll get a hair product this month (and I just changed my main profile to reflect color-treated hair since I got highlights a couple of weeks ago, so I'm interested to see what they send), but I will probably also get a lip product, and I tend to get very diverse boxes, so I'll probably also get a face thing, a lifestyle thing, and maybe a body thing because that's what I usually get *every* month.  And I'm good with that since they don't send me black eyeliner, mascara, and red lipstick three months out of five, and sometimes I get a body cream, and sometimes I get a cleanser.  Sometimes I get a facial cleanser, and sometimes I get an exfoliator.  I really do think they balance my boxes well.

(I'm probably one of the few people here who does *not* want that chocolate.  I've had it before, and I'm just not impressed with it.  I probably won't even eat it if I do get it, although I *am* a little curious to see how the honeycomb would be melted into coffee or hot cocoa.)


----------



## plumplant (Nov 5, 2013)

Can anyone list what is in the picture of the home box? I cannot see it because I'm on my phone and every time I get to that page on the slides how this annoying ad pops up and covers it. Also, I will DIE if I don't get the Chella highlighter in one of my boxes. Almost all of my subscriptions have sampled it but it NEVER EVER ends up in my box!!! I want it so bad!


----------



## CassieM (Nov 5, 2013)

> LE box http://www.examiner.com/slideshow/birchbox-offers-holiday-2013-gift-guide#slide=5


 Thank you for this! I have been dying to know what the le box might have in it! I'm happy to have an idea!


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone else notice that Katia was wearing the ugly "extra" necklace from earlier?  It was actually styled quite nicely on her... looked better than in the pic (unless I'm mistaken that it's the same)


----------



## LindaD (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my! 




 but it has to be in a separate transaction?

I mean, you can't stack the 2 if that's what you mean, but the vibtopia code for 20% off can be used on multiple transactions, and you can also use the coupon in store any number of times. (Say you go to sephora at the beginning of the week and use your 20% coupon, you could go two days later and use it again).

I am like you and am definitely picking up the atelier duo! I have the travel size spray of orange sanguine and I'm almost out! That Atelier duo is a really good deal, even without the 20% off code. Just keep in mind that they're not spray bottles, so you may want to hang on to yours and try to refill it.


----------



## Autym Henderson (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yikes, maybe I should take back what I said about wanting to try the shampoo &amp; conditioner, hahah. What was bad about it?
It wasn't anything special, but it smelled really good! I used it on the weekends when I didn't do anything else with my hair but shampoo/conditioner/air dry....


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 5, 2013)

> Anyone else notice that Katia was wearing the ugly "extra" necklace from earlier? Â It was actually styled quite nicely on her... looked better than in the picÂ (unless I'm mistaken that it's the same)


 Yeah, it was the same.


----------



## english (Nov 5, 2013)

Really? Chocolate in my box when I've still got two huge bags of Halloween candy to get through? Oh who am I kidding. When has there ever been such a thing as too much chocolate? Bring it on, Birchbox.


----------



## basementsong (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else notice that Katia was wearing the ugly "extra" necklace from earlier?  It was actually styled quite nicely on her... looked better than in the pic (unless I'm mistaken that it's the same)
I saw that too! I thought it looked much nicer on her than in the email.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *english* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Really? Chocolate in my box when I've still got two huge bags of Halloween candy to get through?

Oh who am I kidding. When has there ever been such a thing as too much chocolate? Bring it on, Birchbox.
It's good quality chocolate, though, so you have to take into account the flavanoids. When you think about it, it's really almost a health food, right? Your Halloween candy on the other hand, if it is the regular stuff, has minimal to no nutritional value.


----------



## annifer (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope I don't get the Chella pencil.  I have two already, one from Ipsy and one from Blush. Nothing looks exciting to me.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 5, 2013)

Does anyone know when the LE box goes on sale? I apologize if the questions been asked already or if it's stated somewhere super obvious.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know when the LE box goes on sale? I apologize if the questions been asked already or if it's stated somewhere super obvious.
November 7th (although, I don't know what time it'll be on sale)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's good quality chocolate, though, so you have to take into account the flavanoids. When you think about it, it's really almost a health food, right? Your Halloween candy on the other hand, if it is the regular stuff, has minimal to no nutritional value.
It seriously is. Now that they're promising it won't fly out of stock, I might get some for X-Mas goodies.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  November 7th (although, I don't know what time it'll be on sale)
Thank you!


----------



## LizGeary (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey its only my second month with Birchbox..Last month I saw that someone posted a thread showing what came in every single box! That was awesome. When do those typically go up? I'm trying not to see what comes in my actual box so I need to snoop somewhere!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey its only my second month with Birchbox..Last month I saw that someone posted a thread showing what came in every single box! That was awesome. When do those typically go up? I'm trying not to see what comes in my actual box so I need to snoop somewhere!!
Around the tenth, maybe a little bit before when products start going live :]


----------



## tasertag (Nov 5, 2013)

I want the LE just for the cute snow fall design on the box.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 5, 2013)

I want to see what is in the LE box!  I have $30 BB points saved.  If the LE box falls through I may go for the Cynthia Rowley.  I would never pay $42 but since buying stuff with points doesn't feel like spending money, it is different.  &lt;------Makeup hoarder math.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want the LE just for the cute snow fall design on the box.
YES! My friend who I got on the birchbox train is sold on the snow day box, so if she doesn't find anything to use for the box, I might steal it for my Secret Santa.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

BTW y'all, here's a pic of the snow day box:


----------



## LizGeary (Nov 5, 2013)

I wish I could see the items in the LE box a little better! I cant tell what those small items are!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 5, 2013)

yes!!! i really just want the box haha. I'm so glad I'm not alone.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES! My friend who I got on the birchbox train is sold on the snow day box, so if she doesn't find anything to use for the box, I might steal it for my Secret Santa

.Quote:

Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want the LE just for the cute snow fall design on the box.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 5, 2013)

If it helps, in the box, the small tube on the top is definitely a L'Occitane Hand Cream.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 5, 2013)

I spy some really awesome things I want in the box (including the box itself. Dear SS: keep the contents of the box to yourself. just gimme the cardboard)!!! But, I have no use for those matches and I own 10000 pairs of socks like that from target. booooo. Birchbox, just take my money!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BTW y'all, here's a pic of the snow day box:





My thoughts on this month's BB:

Why would you talk about a berry lipstick in that birchblogger email if you're not sending one? Maybe they are but it just didn't make it into the sneak peek? Ehhh.. I'm excited for everything pretty much. I wouldn't mind the lotion or the hand cream. I like the idea of the highlighter pencil - since I don't sub to anything else I've never actually heard of it! I've always meant to try the chocopods when I see them in target. I really DO. NOT. WANT. shampoo or conditioner. At all. Ever. Please do not send.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish I could see the items in the LE box a little better! I cant tell what those small items are!

Along with sandyeggos 0 L'Occitane Hand Cream, I see:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/smith-chang-lip-balm

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/malin-goetz-candle (dark rum)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jonathan-adler-fireplace-matches

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/askinosie-chocolate-natural-cocoa-powder

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/scrabble-birchbox-edition

Anyone know any others?  I'm dying to find out what the Mox product is....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Along with sandyeggos 0 L'Occitane Hand Cream, I see:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/smith-chang-lip-balm

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/malin-goetz-candle (dark rum)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jonathan-adler-fireplace-matches

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/askinosie-chocolate-natural-cocoa-powder

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/scrabble-birchbox-edition

Anyone know any others?  I'm dying to find out what the Mox product is....
Good eyes! I'm liking the mix of beauty and lifestyle, I might get this for my mom instead of a 3 mo. sub because she loved the wonder woman box. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2013)

random: did anyone notice that there's a Cannabis scented (MALIN+GOETZ) candle in the BB shop? I'm cracking up.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 5, 2013)

How quickly do the LE boxes usually sell out?


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 5, 2013)

Does anyone know how the  liz earle cleansing duo last month compares to the eve lom cloth and balm? I'm having major skin issues right now and looking for a new cleansing solution to help.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 5, 2013)

> random: did anyone notice that there's a Cannabis scentedÂ (MALIN+GOETZ) candle in the BB shop? I'm cracking up.


 Oh dear! I am not sure that one will be going in my cart!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 5, 2013)

I love the theme of the LE box--I can totally see hanging out at home and using the items on a cold day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  random: did anyone notice that there's a Cannabis scented (MALIN+GOETZ) candle in the BB shop? I'm cracking up.
 Yeah, people usually use candles to get rid of that smell.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 5, 2013)

I really, really want the LE box. I'm trying to avoid spending real money, but I have 297 points. How fast do the boxes usually sell out? I'd like to wait until I can do one review to get to 300 points.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 5, 2013)

> random: did anyone notice that there's a Cannabis scentedÂ (MALIN+GOETZ) candle in the BB shop? I'm cracking up.


 I actually have someone that the scent would be extremely appropriate for, but I'm not sure how well a candle would go over.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  random: did anyone notice that there's a Cannabis scented (MALIN+GOETZ) candle in the BB shop? I'm cracking up.
Yes!  Me too.  My husband's reply was "aren't people usually trying to get rid of that smell"


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

random: did anyone notice that there's a Cannabis scented (MALIN+GOETZ) candle in the BB shop? I'm cracking up.

I actually have someone that the scent would be extremely appropriate for, but I'm not sure how well a candle would go over. Body Shop does a hemp gift set for the holidays. its not really cannabis sented, but the packaging is very appropriate.


----------



## english (Nov 6, 2013)

> It's good quality chocolate, though, so you have to take into account the flavanoids. When you think about it, it's really almost a health food, right? Your Halloween candy on the other hand, if it is the regular stuff, has minimal to no nutritional value.


 Healthy chocolate... This is a thing I can really get behind. I'm really excited to try the chocolate, maybe I'll save it for a special treat.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 6, 2013)

> Body Shop does a hemp gift set for the holidays. its not really cannabis sented, but the packaging is very appropriate.


 Demeter has a cannabis flower scented perfume. Lol. I have a few people I was tempted to buy it for...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Along with sandyeggos 0 L'Occitane Hand Cream, I see:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/smith-chang-lip-balm

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/malin-goetz-candle (dark rum)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jonathan-adler-fireplace-matches

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/askinosie-chocolate-natural-cocoa-powder

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/scrabble-birchbox-edition

Anyone know any others?  I'm dying to find out what the Mox product is....
Haha! I looked up the items and on the cocoa powder I thought it said "sake" as the first word instead of "bake." Hey, I'd give it a try!

I think I want at least one of these boxes. Do we know what they'll cost? That might make me change my mind, sadly.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Tocca hand cream sounds intriguing, as does the Chella highlighting pencil. I'm actually hoping for the Beauty Protector Shampoo &amp; Conditioner this month because I really like the spray!
I got the Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner in my September box and I love them so much I would not mind getting them again. I am most looking forward to the chocolate, chella pencil and the tocca hand cream though. Looks like a super fun month!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 6, 2013)

> > Â  Along with sandyeggos 0 L'Occitane Hand Cream, I see: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/smith-chang-lip-balm http://www.birchbox.com/shop/malin-goetz-candle (dark rum) http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jonathan-adler-fireplace-matches http://www.birchbox.com/shop/askinosie-chocolate-natural-cocoa-powder http://www.birchbox.com/shop/scrabble-birchbox-edition Anyone know any others?Â  I'm dying to find out what the Mox product is....
> 
> 
> Haha! I looked up the items and on the cocoa powder I thought it said "sake" as the first word instead of "bake." Hey, I'd give it a try! I think I want at least one of these boxes. Do we know what they'll cost? That might make me change my mind, sadly.


 $39 I think


----------



## roxysurfajk (Nov 6, 2013)

Where on the birchbox website is the limited edition box? Cant find it


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 6, 2013)

I must be the only person who hated the chella. It was the exact shade of my skin, so it didn't highlight anything.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2013)

> Where on the birchbox website is the limited edition box? Cant find it


 I believe it's not going to be up until tomorrow.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2013)

> I must be the only person who hated the chella. It was the exact shade of my skin, so it didn't highlight anything.


 I use it as concealer.


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I must be the only person who hated the chella. It was the exact shade of my skin, so it didn't highlight anything.
I used it on the waterline.


----------



## misslaurelann (Nov 6, 2013)

I already have a chella pencil that I don't use from Ipsy, so hopefully I won't get that. I'd almost prefer the shampoo/conditioner because I'm on a haircare kick. Also, I just ordered 5 packs of the chocolate variety packs for every member of my boyfriend's family...and didn't get any for myself. HINT HINT BIRCHBOX I LOVE THESE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used it on the waterline.
Yep, I love it on my waterline. I also use it as an eyeshadow base, ala a more neutral "milk" pencil.


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I must be the only person who hated the chella. It was the exact shade of my skin, so it didn't highlight anything.
I also use it on my waterline.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2013)

> Yep, I love it on my waterline. I also use it as an eyeshadow base, ala a more neutral "milk" pencil.


 Yeesh, *why* do I never think about using my lighter pencils as base? I have this, Nyx Milk, and Nyx Yogurt (at least I think it's Yogurt). Oh, and a couple of Pixis: shimmery peach and shimmery beige. I *know* these are great bases, but I just forget to use them this way even when they're right there in the rotation box!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 6, 2013)

One thing I noticed with the video is that they appear to be breaking it up a little better and making clear what is being sampled and what is being added to the shop.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 6, 2013)

I tried it on the waterline and it burned my eyes. I tried it as a base, but it creased. Nyx creases on me as well. I don't do well with creams on my eyes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 6, 2013)

I agree!!! I also found them to be much less annoying in this video.



> One thing I noticed with the video is that they appear to be breaking it up a little better and making clear what is being sampled and what is being added to the shop.


----------



## noxlunate (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd love to try the chella and I seriously need some hand cream so if I got that in my box I'd be doing a little happy dance. Winter coming on has my hands super dry and nothing I've found yet is doing anything for that.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 6, 2013)

I want all of the hand creams lol. I absolutely love hand creams.


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried it on the waterline and it burned my eyes. I tried it as a base, but it creased. Nyx creases on me as well. I don't do well with creams on my eyes.





It burned on my waterline also. It's way to creamy.I'm not a fan of this product either.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 6, 2013)

The chella s very similar to my skin tone and I use as kind of a concealer for the darker spots next to my inner eye and just down a bit.. It really brightens things up. I would happily take another one! I have two subs so fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 6, 2013)

I've never gotten to try the Chella pencil- no matter how many times Ipsy feels like sending it, so I'd be happy with that.. but I really REALLY want a dark lipstick/berry lipstick.. I have zero.. I have no idea how this is a thing, but I have 5 corals?  Who knows.  If it's anything like the Nyx Milk Pencil then I'm alright without it, I like my Milk Pencil.. well.. I will once again when I decide to suck it up and buy a UD Grindhouse.  Why do I keep not picking them up when I have the 20% off coupon??


----------



## SamAsh (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want all of the hand creams lol. I absolutely love hand creams.

Same! I'm constantly moisturizing. People make fun of me for it haha.


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Along with sandyeggos 0 L'Occitane Hand Cream, I see:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/smith-chang-lip-balm

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/malin-goetz-candle (dark rum)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jonathan-adler-fireplace-matches

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/askinosie-chocolate-natural-cocoa-powder

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/scrabble-birchbox-edition

Anyone know any others?  I'm dying to find out what the Mox product is....
Three Tarts marshmallows are under the cocoa

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/three-tarts-marshmallows

I am hoping the Mox product is a sample of the solid perfume. I really want to try it out but not for $44.


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 6, 2013)

I wish Katia would stop using the phrases "beautiful brand" and "beautiful product" in the sneak peek videos it is really annoying.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 6, 2013)

I hope I get that Chella highlighter!!! fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

time to check out the holiday shop... 400 points burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I must be the only person who hated the chella. It was the exact shade of my skin, so it didn't highlight anything.

*I traded mine away without even trying it. It makes a great bargaining chip, if nothing else. lol*

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want all of the hand creams lol. I absolutely love hand creams.

*Yes please! It's not even winter yet and my hands are already starting to suffer.*


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 6, 2013)

Add me to the "don't like Chella highlighter" list.  I got one from Ipsy awhile back and have tried using it in every way possible, concealer, waterline, highlighter etc. but it just doesn't work for me.  If I get another one, I would be thrilled to give it to a new loving home


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 6, 2013)

> Add me to the "don't like Chella highlighter" list.Â  I got one from Ipsy awhile back and have tried using it in every way possible, concealer, waterline, highlighter etc. but it just doesn't work for me.Â  If I get another one, I would be thrilled to give it to a new loving home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This. Or I may add it to my secret Santa gift.


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish Katia would stop using the phrases "beautiful brand" and "beautiful product" in the sneak peek videos it is really annoying.
I wish the both of them would speak like normal people rather than the Kardashian-esque affectations they use. It's cringe-worthy and why I watch their videos on mute. Ladies you went to Harvard, stop talking like Valley girls, OMG, LOL, WTF, etc.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish the both of them would speak like normal people rather than the Kardashian-esque affectations they use. It's cringe-worthy and why I watch their videos on mute. *Ladies you went to Harvard, stop talking like Valley girls, OMG, LOL, WTF, etc.*
Expecting a person to always speak intellectually just because they went to a prestigious school seems really judgmental. I'm perfectly capable of changing my language depending on the situation, I had philosophy professors who would email me with LOLs and smileys, and I found them to be a lot more approachable and relatable.


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 6, 2013)

I just read on My Subscription Addiction that the release of the LE Snow Day box has been pushed back to the 12th.


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm not asking them to speak intellectually, I'm asking them to not sound like 13-year-old girls. I feel like they're pandering to a demographic most people are not a part of. I've seen other videos where they talk normally. It's clearly an affectation and an annoying one at that.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish Katia would stop using the phrases "beautiful brand" and "beautiful product" in the sneak peek videos it is really annoying.
I wish the both of them would speak like normal people rather than the Kardashian-esque affectations they use. It's cringe-worthy and why I watch their videos on mute. Ladies you went to Harvard, stop talking like Valley girls, OMG, LOL, WTF, etc.

I wish they'd be a little more straightforward and less hyper. The manic tone and shifting camera angles make the videos hard to watch. I guess they're trying to appeal to a younger market, but it comes off as kind of silly and forced at their age.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 6, 2013)

I actually enjoyed watching the sneak peek  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


$39 I think
Thanks Kennelly. Just logging on for the first time today and seeing your response. That's pretty steep so I may have to rethink it. The 2 items I want most are the rum candle and (oddly) the matches. I may be better off just buying them. Hm...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I must be the only person who hated the chella. It was the exact shade of my skin, so it didn't highlight anything.
It is pretty much the exact shade of my skin too. I use it for cleaning up eyeshadow lines/mistakes. It is pretty good for that purpose alone.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish Katia would stop using the phrases "beautiful brand" and "beautiful product" in the sneak peek videos it is really annoying.
Did you notice how many times they said the word "amazing." Still less awkward than other previous videos. Not to be a female dog, but I like the videos more when Katia isn't in them. Birchbox was/is a great idea, and as far as I can tell she is doing an great job with it, but she isn't really an on-camera person and there is no shame in that. Not everyone was born to be Angelina.

I think they put on the hyper-ness, because they want us to be really excited, and I already am, but it does come across as a little fake. Oh well. I still enjoy the sneak peek videos, I just cringe when watching them in front of my husband. He was watching an opera video last night, and I was like "Hey, do you mind turning that off for a few minutes so I can watch this Birchbox sneak peek video." And then when I started watching it, he made fun of them a lot.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a harder time getting excited about the Birchbox spoilers because there are so many variations.  I just hope I get a good box this month.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is pretty much the exact shade of my skin too. I use it for cleaning up eyeshadow lines/mistakes. It is pretty good for that purpose alone.
That's a great idea...maybe I'll have to try that instead of my current "lick-a-qtip" method. (I know...gross &amp; unsanitary, but there you go).


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: I think they put on the hyper-ness, because they want us to be really excited, and I already am, but it does come across as a little fake. Oh well. I still enjoy the sneak peek videos, I just cringe when watching them in front of my husband. He was watching an opera video last night, and I was like "Hey, do you mind turning that off for a few minutes so I can watch this Birchbox sneak peek video." And then when I started watching it, he made fun of them a lot. 

I'm a former opera singer and have a genius IQ (seriously) and I talk just like them. I use smileys, LOL's and netspeak all the time. You can't judge people like that.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 6, 2013)

Sneak Peek videos are way more tolerable than suffering through some of those "unboxing" videos.

Hayley always sounds nervous or on the verge of tears to me.


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm a former opera singer and have a genius IQ (seriously) and I talk just like them. I use smileys, LOL's and netspeak all the time. You can't judge people like that.
It's not really the use of words like LOL or amaaaazing, it's the uptalk and creaky voice they use all the time.  These are affectations that are commonly used now but _are_ perceived as unintelligent sounding.  I have plenty of friends who do this, so it doesn't bother me to hear, but I do try not to do it myself since it affects the way you come across.  I still LOVE the sneak peaks, no matter how many times I'm disappointed when my box doesn't contain any of the spoilers I still eagerly await the video! I'm just a sucker for the excitement!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm a former opera singer and have a genius IQ (seriously) and I talk just like them. I use smileys, LOL's and netspeak all the time. You can't judge people like that.
You can, you shouldn't.  People *can* do most anything, even things you think they shouldn't.


----------



## LizGeary (Nov 6, 2013)

My box has shipped!! It's weight .565 excited!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box has shipped!! It's weight .565 excited!!
Awesome!  Just ran and checked both my accounts, neither one has shipped yet.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box has shipped!! It's weight .565 excited!!

Mine has shipped as well with a .57 weight! Is it November 12th Yet?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 6, 2013)

Mine shipped, but no update with the weight yet.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 6, 2013)

I canceled for about a week and then resubbed for a year... so mine will most likely ship later.


----------



## LizGeary (Nov 6, 2013)

It's so hard to not peek!! Can't wait to get to my laptop and stalk all the boxes at once.. Dreaming of which boxes I hope is mine!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LizGeary (Nov 6, 2013)

P.s. The app makes it easier to track without peeking


----------



## SamAsh (Nov 6, 2013)

Face cleanser talk! I'm using Origins Checks and Balances and like it, but I'm almost out and I like to switch it up. I've tried the NUXE gel and like that, but I'm also considering the Origins Zero Oil, Philosophy Purity, and the Shea Terra Black Soap. Suggestions/preferences? My skin is pretty oily, fyi.


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 6, 2013)

> Face cleanser talk! I'm using Origins Checks and Balances and like it, but I'm almost out and I like to switch it up. I've tried the NUXE gel and like that, but I'm also considering the Origins Zero Oil, Philosophy Purity, and the Shea Terra Black Soap. Suggestions/preferences? My skin is pretty oily, fyi.


 I know purity is beloved by some but my family has stereotypically Mediterranean oily skin and we hate philosophy products lol I'd vote for Shea terra from those options but if you're open I suggest Cerave and Dermalogica just off the top of my head


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 6, 2013)

WAHOO!!! The box on my main account has shipped! No weight info yet, though


----------



## kira685 (Nov 6, 2013)

clicky truck with box weight of 0.61, estimated delivery 11/12!


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 6, 2013)

Clicky truck on sub 2!!!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

P.s. The app makes it easier to track without peeking 


Literally the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 6, 2013)

Woohoo! Clicky Truck on my 2nd account! Not updated yet but it's something :-D


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 6, 2013)

My box is supposed to ship this weekend!! Yay!!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Nov 6, 2013)

Clicky Truck! Hump day just got a little better!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 6, 2013)

So excited to see all these clicky trucks!


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 6, 2013)

Ah! No clicky truck for me yet, but excited that so many of you have shipped boxes!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 6, 2013)

I wish mine would hurry up and ship! It won't be shipping until the 10th according to the BB app. :-(


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 6, 2013)

My truck isn't clicky yet






I am so excited to see boxes shipping though!  I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 6, 2013)

Just watched the sneak peek video and I'm so excited about this months box! I love all the brands!


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 6, 2013)

Ooh mine shipped .6250


----------



## jkfinl (Nov 6, 2013)

> Just watched the sneak peek video and I'm so excited about this months box! I love all the brands!


 I saw Hayley's bra strap. Don't they edit their videos?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh little trucks, won't you ever go clicky for me?!?! #impatientformybb


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 6, 2013)

Just got my tracking! Exciting, since last month I was in the last batch!


----------



## saidfreeze (Nov 6, 2013)

Happy November everybody! Just got my shipping email- .625 woo. That's the fastest updated tracking ever. I think my box may arrive tomorrowish.


----------



## LizGeary (Nov 6, 2013)

Ugh I'm so impatient.. I just really wanna see what all the different boxes will be!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 6, 2013)

they're about to reveal another spoiler on their fb page but only like half of the people "responded"(liked/commented)


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 6, 2013)

And we're clicky on my main account, tho no updated info yet. Yay, so early!


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 6, 2013)

Mine has shipped as well. .555 weight. Isn't there a way to see which box you are getting? This is only my second month, but I thought there was a way to do this on your account.


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine has shipped as well. .555 weight. Isn't there a way to see which box you are getting? This is only my second month, but I thought there was a way to do this on your account.
You can, but it usually doesn't show up in your account until the 10th of the month.


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 6, 2013)

First Spoiler:

WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads   http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/my-hunt-for-the-scrubbiest-face-scrub-in-all-the-land?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_110613_NovSpoiler1WEI_Magazine


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 6, 2013)

> First Spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I love those!!! I bought the full size of them after I got a sample of them from the mystery pick twos.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I saw Hayley's bra strap. Don't they edit their videos?
I noticed that too. Oh Haley what are we going to do with you?


----------



## tasertag (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a clicky truck!! Hopefully it'll be here before I move.


----------



## pvtfridays (Nov 6, 2013)

Oooh a bra strap! Lol Any idea what's going in the snow day home box?


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 6, 2013)

Woohoo! Clicky truck already. I've got a .5700 weight, and the projected delivery date is the 12th. 

I've already gotten three of the things in the spoiler video (Vasanti Scrub, Beauty Protector Shampoo/Conditioner, and the Chuao Chocolate), and the highlighter doesn't appeal to me. I got a highlighter last month, and with my oily skin it's sorta hard to use highlighters. I hope they just send me a different non-spicy, non-bacon flavor of the Chuao Chocolate. Hell, maybe I'll just order some.


----------



## ariana077 (Nov 6, 2013)

Gahhhhh either there are boxes that are the same weight, but that is somewhat doubtful so I guess I'm getting dupe boxes again this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />@ .5860


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 6, 2013)

Clicky truck on my second acct! Weight of .558 and expected delivery date of the 12th.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Nov 6, 2013)

I am super excited this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well, I am excited every month.  But, my box will be coming right around a super stressful time so I hope it has some great stuff in it.  I know that I can't get the chocolate or the scrub, but I am definitely interested in the highlighter and I love all hair samples so I hope I get some.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish I could see the items in the LE box a little better! I cant tell what those small items are!

Along with sandyeggos 0 L'Occitane Hand Cream, I see:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/smith-chang-lip-balm

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/malin-goetz-candle (dark rum)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jonathan-adler-fireplace-matches

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/askinosie-chocolate-natural-cocoa-powder

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/scrabble-birchbox-edition

Anyone know any others?  I'm dying to find out what the Mox product is....


I think the Mox is http://www.birchbox.com/shop/mox-botanicals-matcha-clementine-body-soak at least that's what the editor's tip leads me to believe.  Depending on the size this box is looking much better, to me anyway.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 6, 2013)

I have many of the things in the spoiler video birchbox sent them to me


----------



## katie4747 (Nov 6, 2013)

Does anyone know what time the winter box will go sale tomorrow?


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Nov 6, 2013)

Clickly truck =.6000. Mine shipped early this month yay!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 6, 2013)

> Does anyone know what time the winter box will go sale tomorrow?


 I read the sale date was pushed back to the 12th. I have tracking numbers for both of my accounts. One weighs 0.6150 and the other is 0.5750. No dupes! Both due to arrive Friday. This is the earliest I've ever gotten my BBs.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *katie4747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know what time the winter box will go sale tomorrow?

I read the sale date was pushed back to the 12th.

I have tracking numbers for both of my accounts. One weighs 0.6150 and the other is 0.5750. No dupes! Both due to arrive Friday. This is the earliest I've ever gotten my BBs. 
I read that too, but then 3 hours ago Birchbox posted on Facebook that it was starting tomorrow, so who knows?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I read that too, but then 3 hours ago Birchbox posted on Facebook that it was starting tomorrow, so who knows? 
I feel like if Birchbox is still saying that then its probably a safe bet.


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 7, 2013)

You're right, seems it's going on sale tomorrow! I'm severely tempted to buy it as a gift for my White Elephant exchange this year but want to get a better look at it, hopefully it doesn't sell out too fast!


----------



## pink65419 (Nov 7, 2013)

Woohoo! Clicky Truck with a shipped *Weight *of 0.5900.


----------



## tameloy (Nov 7, 2013)

> Woohoo! Clicky Truck with a shipped*Weight* of 0.5900.


 Our boxes have the same weight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Summersong (Nov 7, 2013)

LE snow day Each box contains: Chantecaille Flower Infused Cleansing Milk - Travel Size (0.27 oz) Chantecaille Jasmine &amp; Lily Healing Mask - Travel Size (0.17 oz) L'OCCITANE Shea Butter Hand Cream - Travel Size (10 ml) Mox Botanicals Matcha &amp; Clementine Body Soak - Travel Size (.50 oz) S.W. Basics Organic Lip Balm in Cinnamon or Peppermint (.15 oz) (MALIN + GOETZ) Votive in either Cannabis or Dark Rum (2.35 oz) JONATHAN ADLER Fireplace Matches in Purple Flame (50 ct) Happy SocksÂ® Combed Cotton Crew Socks (One Pair) Askinosie ChocolateÂ® Single Origin Cocoa Powder (40 g) Three Tarts Gourmet Marshmallows in Cinnamon (2 ct) ScrabbleÂ® Birchbox Edition Mini Game Set http://www.birchbox.com/shop/fragrance/lte-snow-day


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm a former opera singer and have a genius IQ (seriously) and I talk just like them. I use smileys, LOL's and netspeak all the time. You can't judge people like that.
I'm not judging them. I don't think they're stupid, I just think they could do better on the videos. LOL's smileys and netspeak have nothing to do with it.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 7, 2013)

If my bb app says my box is shipping the 10th, is that just a generic date that shows up until it ships or is that really the estimated ship date?


----------



## SamAsh (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Summersong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LE snow day

Each box contains:
Chantecaille Flower Infused Cleansing Milk - Travel Size (0.27 oz)
Chantecaille Jasmine &amp; Lily Healing Mask - Travel Size (0.17 oz)
L'OCCITANE Shea Butter Hand Cream - Travel Size (10 ml)
Mox Botanicals Matcha &amp; Clementine Body Soak - Travel Size (.50 oz)
S.W. Basics Organic Lip Balm in Cinnamon or Peppermint (.15 oz)
(MALIN + GOETZ) Votive in either Cannabis or Dark Rum (2.35 oz)
JONATHAN ADLER Fireplace Matches in Purple Flame (50 ct)
Happy SocksÂ® Combed Cotton Crew Socks (One Pair)
Askinosie ChocolateÂ® Single Origin Cocoa Powder (40 g)
Three Tarts Gourmet Marshmallows in Cinnamon (2 ct)
ScrabbleÂ® Birchbox Edition Mini Game Set

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/fragrance/lte-snow-day

I want this SO badly. I just spent my points, too. Hrrmph. Maybe someone will get it for me as a gift....


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If my bb app says my box is shipping the 10th, is that just a generic date that shows up until it ships or is that really the estimated ship date?
I think that's the generic date, but don't quote me. I think the 10th is the date they always ship BY, but they actually start earlier.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If my bb app says my box is shipping the 10th, is that just a generic date that shows up until it ships or is that really the estimated ship date?
mine on the app (just took my fiance's iphone since i have a droid lol) says shipping *by* the tenth, so it looks like it's just an estimated date.


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 7, 2013)

Updatessssssssssss


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 7, 2013)

Ugh. I really want the LE box... Was just going to order it, but noticed pick twos are out if stock! ðŸ˜’ last time I just added a men's pick two, but ended up with two cologne samples that neither if us liked. Now I'm not sure. I don't want to wait and end up missing out on the box...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm glad the Snow Day box is out already. I'm impatient and didn't want to wait until the 12th. I used the mobile20 code for 20% off, but had to add another item to the cart for it to apply. Can't wait to get it! So many good items in this LE box!


----------



## jkfinl (Nov 7, 2013)

> Expecting a person to always speak intellectually just because they went to a prestigious schoolÂ seems really judgmental. I'm perfectly capable of changing my language depending on the situation, I had philosophy professors who would email me with LOLs and smileys, and I found them to be a lot more approachable and relatable.


 I think they "act" like that because they are "acting", like on a commercial. Actors typically do this on commercials to hype the products they are selling. It's a common practice.


----------



## NaydeneM (Nov 7, 2013)

My shipping info says weight= .975 that seems heavy.....


----------



## ohdahlia (Nov 7, 2013)

.5650 for me! I just snatched up the Snow Day box. I think it'll make the perfect Xmas gift for my aunt.


----------



## grayc (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  .5650 for me! I just snatched up the Snow Day box. I think it'll make the perfect Xmas gift for my aunt.
 Nice!  Still waiting on tracking.

I'm on the fence about the snow day box. While i think it's cute; i wish there were more "home" things and less beauty items.  I think it would have cute to include a mug to go along with that hot chocolate.. that would have sold me.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NaydeneM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My shipping info says weight= .975 that seems heavy.....
WOW!  I think that is the heaviest I have ever seen!


----------



## shy32 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a great idea...maybe I'll have to try that instead of my current "lick-a-qtip" method. (I know...gross &amp; unsanitary, but there you go).
I do that too!  lol


----------



## pvtfridays (Nov 7, 2013)

Woop woop! Snow day box, some angora reindeer socks and a mystery sample pack! Plus the Kate spade bag!!


----------



## lucyla8 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NaydeneM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My shipping info says weight= .975 that seems heavy.....

Mine says

*Weight (lbs.):* 0.9900 
and I figured it was just a mistake...


----------



## pvtfridays (Nov 7, 2013)

I too received a chella highlighter in ipsy. HATED IT! Really hoping I don't get it. There is a shirt that reminds me of this video speak situation. "i'm a classy, well educated, intelligent woman...who says f*ck a lot" I don't care if they went to community college or an ivy league school. If they want to get hyped up about products or fake it to get us all excited why do you really care? People will just find anything to b!*ch about. Sorry if I sound like a...yeah you know but man people picking apart other humans drives me crazy!!!


----------



## NaydeneM (Nov 7, 2013)

Hmmm...... now I am really curious!


----------



## NaydeneM (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine says

*Weight (lbs.):* 0.9900 
and I figured it was just a mistake...
Hmmmmm...... now I am really curious......


----------



## sbeam36 (Nov 7, 2013)

Boo. No clicky truck for me yet. I usually get mine super early though, so I will take my turn going as the last one out this time.


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Boo. No clicky truck for me yet. I usually get mine super early though, so I will take my turn going as the last one out this time.
That was me last month.


----------



## Jstull1 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a clicky truck as well. My box weighs 0.6050.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 7, 2013)

No clicky truck.  But I was earlier last month so I guess it is my turn to be later.


----------



## XBrieX (Nov 7, 2013)

Just checked my tracking # and my weight is .965. Can't wait until it gets here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 7, 2013)

I am liking this promo--especially for three months!


----------



## rouxroux (Nov 7, 2013)

[email protected] with those heavy pounder boxes! I wonder if possible products include candles. On the bb site, an illume candle in glass is listed under new items, and those can be heavy. I'm so excited. My box has no weight yet *pout*.


----------



## LizGeary (Nov 7, 2013)

I can't wait to see what is in these suckers! My box is getting so close to where I am! I'm thinking either tomorrow or Saturday it'll be in town! Eppp!!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 7, 2013)

> I have a clicky truck as well. My box weighs 0.6050.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Box Twins!!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 7, 2013)

> I'm glad the Snow Day box is out already. I'm impatient and didn't want to wait until the 12th. I used the mobile20 code for 20% off, but had to add another item to the cart for it to apply. Can't wait to get it! So many good items in this LE box!


 Thank you! I KNEW there was a code I had forgotten about!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm glad the Snow Day box is out already. I'm impatient and didn't want to wait until the 12th. I used the mobile20 code for 20% off, but had to add another item to the cart for it to apply. Can't wait to get it! So many good items in this LE box!
Thanks for mentioning the code! It seems like it's on orders over  $50, so I picked up some chocolate-dipped fortune cookies and the honeycomb Chuau. 

I'm looking forward to the box, as Scrabble is my favourite game. Hoping for the rum candle instead of cannabis. I bet there are variations with the socks, as the ones in the video were the purple leopard print.


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jstull1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a clicky truck as well. My box weighs 0.6050.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have the same weight!


----------



## susanleia (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am liking this promo--especially for three months!




Just did this. I mean 280 points back on a $30 investment seems like a pretty good choice.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 7, 2013)

Anyone have any info yet on this month's discovery dash?  I want the LE box, but kinda want to wait until we see what it on offer for the discovery dash!


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 7, 2013)

Is anyone else getting a message that Birchbox.com is down for maintenance?  It also shows an adorable doggie in a bathtub, so I can't say I'm annoyed..


----------



## susanleia (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else getting a message that Birchbox.com is down for maintenance?  It also shows an adorable doggie in a bathtub, so I can't say I'm annoyed..
Mine gave me this weird security warning when I tried to check out, but then when I refreshed it was gone. Maybe the servers are busy because of all the traffic from the promo and it being the time that they're updating everyone's boxes.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 7, 2013)

1 of my accounts is clicky, which hopefully means no dupes! Yay! My weight is .6030 and should be here Saturday or Monday!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the same weight!
Box Triplets!!


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 7, 2013)

Got my clicky truck!!  This is the earliest I've gotten it so far, usually it doesn't go clicky until the 9th or 10th.  I'm so excited to be one of the early shipments this month!


----------



## czofkie (Nov 7, 2013)

weight  .965

projected delivery  11/12

I want it sooner!!!


----------



## Lanai12 (Nov 7, 2013)

I can't wait for box pages to start loading so we can see what is making some of these boxes so heavy. Also, to all of you ladies who don't want the Chella please remember to put them up for trade if you get one. There are a lot of us who would like to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saidfreeze (Nov 7, 2013)

Ahh! I'm in class but look what my guy just sent me saying "it's going to be a good day"


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lanai12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't wait for box pages to start loading so we can see what is making some of these boxes so heavy.

Also, to all of you ladies who don't want the Chella please remember to put them up for trade if you get one. There are a lot of us who would like to try it




If I get Chella, I'd probably trade it.  I have one from Ipsy, it's not something I love.  

No clicky truck yet. grr


----------



## OiiO (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NaydeneM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My shipping info says weight= .975 that seems heavy.....
Unfortunately (or fortunately) that means you're probably getting Beauty protector shampoo + conditioner. This sample comes in a pair so those boxes always weigh a lot.


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 7, 2013)

Those with the heavy boxes, y'all didn't get the birchbox extra necklace right? I'm so curious as to what's inside!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm glad the Snow Day box is out already. I'm impatient and didn't want to wait until the 12th. I used the mobile20 code for 20% off, but had to add another item to the cart for it to apply. Can't wait to get it! So many good items in this LE box!
Thanks so much for sharing that code! That works out perfectly for me! The Snow Day box looks lovely.


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 7, 2013)

Still no clicky.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no clicky. 




Same! Hopefully soon ...


----------



## Lanai12 (Nov 7, 2013)

> Ahh! I'm in class but look what my guy just sent me saying "it's going to be a good day"


 That is so sweet of him to send you a pic of your goodies. He speaks your language.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Ahh! I'm in class but look what my guy just sent me saying "it's going to be a good day"

I'm so excited to see what you got!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh.  A box on my gift account shipped- I didn't realize I was getting one on that account this month!

Projected Delivery Date- 11/12 (it's in IL though, so it's close.  probably will get sooner)

Weight: .56 (little compared to all these big guys!)

No shipping info on my main account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Ahh! I'm in class but look what my guy just sent me saying "it's going to be a good day"

What a cute boyfriend!! Wish my guy did that kind of stuff when he grabs the mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Nov 7, 2013)

> Unfortunately (or fortunately) that means you're probably getting Beauty protector shampoo + conditioner. This sampleÂ comes in a pair so those boxes always weigh a lot.


 I received those last month and my weight was less than 0.6. They're probably getting other heavy stuff in addition


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 7, 2013)

No clicky truck yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Ahh! I'm in class but look what my guy just sent me saying "it's going to be a good day"
Skip school, open your box and tell us what you got!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I received those last month and my weight was less than 0.6. They're probably getting other heavy stuff in addition
yeah the month i got the beauty protector duo it was around .5-ish because i had some smaller stuff with it.


----------



## bevin79 (Nov 7, 2013)

There is a Birch box special edition available right now, called Snow Day! Just got one!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 7, 2013)

Still no clicky here. I am really hoping for a good box this month. There are plenty of old samples I still want.


----------



## lorizav (Nov 7, 2013)

.5850. I think I escaped the shampoo, not that I would have minded too much


----------



## lorizav (Nov 7, 2013)

.5850. Now I just have to wait. Impatiently...as usual .....


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 7, 2013)

My box weight is 0.5550 and it is supposed to arrive on the 12th! Yay! I'm a little jealous of those whose boxes are almost a pound, but I've had some very good experiences with light boxes in the past.

I feel like we are beating a dead horse on the sneak peek video subject. I didn't say anything mean about either of the women, and I am entitled to an opinion, just like everyone else. Many of us find their videos cheesy, and would enjoy them more if they toned them down a bit. Those of us who feel that way are not being judgmental, or tearing anyone down. If anyone is enraged that I feel this way, that is their own problem and not mine. Is it really that big of a deal? Let's squee about our boxes, shall we?

The tenth is on Sunday, this month, so I am expecting they will update our boxes on the eleventh, most likely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saidfreeze (Nov 7, 2013)

Ta Da!



Spoiler








I've been extremely lucky on this account- another lovely box! Also isn't all of this stuff from the sneak peak?! Chella highlighter- I'm excited as I somehow never got one from ipsy CC in top shelf- always a fan of cc I have a textured version similar to this color from bb local Tocca- grapefruit and cucumber hand cream great for my purse! Vasanti- finally finally get to sample this Choco pod- Honey comb love these things! Edited for spelling and additions! Weight was .6250 amateur move on my part!


----------



## lorizav (Nov 7, 2013)

.5850. Now I just have to wait. Impatiently...as usual .....


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 7, 2013)

> Ta Da!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## natashaia (Nov 7, 2013)

That's a great box!


----------



## saidfreeze (Nov 7, 2013)

> Ta Da!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## splash79 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi everyone!  This will be my second month with BB and my first month getting a box on the regular schedule.  Everyone was talking about getting their clicky trucks, so I was pretty excited to discover that I also had a clicky truck when I checked today!  My box is 0.5650 and should be here on the 12th!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 7, 2013)

> Weight was .6250 amateur move on my part!


 Haha! No worries at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ta Da! 



I've been extremely lucky on this account- another lovely box! Also isn't all of this stuff from the sneak peak?!

Chella highlighter- I'm excited as I somehow never got one from ipsy
CC in top shelf- always a fan of cc I have a textured version similar to this color from bb local
Tocca- grapefruit and cucumber hand cream great for my purse!
Vasanti- finally finally get to sample this
Choco pod- Honey comb love these things!

Edited for spelling and additions!
Weight was .6250 amateur move on my part!

Hh shoot I spoiled myself without meaning to lol, same box weight. Not bad at all, was hoping for something more holiday themed in the makeup department


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ta Da! 



I've been extremely lucky on this account- another lovely box! Also isn't all of this stuff from the sneak peak?!

Chella highlighter- I'm excited as I somehow never got one from ipsy
CC in top shelf- always a fan of cc I have a textured version similar to this color from bb local
Tocca- grapefruit and cucumber hand cream great for my purse!
Vasanti- finally finally get to sample this
Choco pod- Honey comb love these things!

Edited for spelling and additions!
Weight was .6250 amateur move on my part!
Great box! I love the Vasanti (more than than Suki and Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion) and I hope you love it too!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 7, 2013)

> Great box! I love the Vasanti (more than than Suki and Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion) and I hope you love it too!


 Me too! I finally broke down and bought it on amazon last month and my skin is thanking me! (I use it on days I don't use the clarisonic. The clarisonic makes my skin look great, but sometimes if I get a really dry patch it saves the day!)


----------



## dotybird (Nov 7, 2013)

> Ta Da!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ta Da! 



I've been extremely lucky on this account- another lovely box! Also isn't all of this stuff from the sneak peak?!

Chella highlighter- I'm excited as I somehow never got one from ipsy
CC in top shelf- always a fan of cc I have a textured version similar to this color from bb local
Tocca- grapefruit and cucumber hand cream great for my purse!
Vasanti- finally finally get to sample this
Choco pod- Honey comb love these things!

Edited for spelling and additions!
Weight was .6250 amateur move on my part!
Nice! My 2nd account box is .6230, hopefully close enough to be the same because I would love this box!


----------



## beach16sm (Nov 7, 2013)

I really need to write this down on a post-it note because every single month, I seem to forget how the clicky truck works........ When I log in, there is a truck but for the life of me, I can't find other info such as the weight and any dates. Like I said, there is a truck but it does nothing during the dozen of times that I click on it.  Am I looking in the wrong spot?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ta Da! 



I've been extremely lucky on this account- another lovely box! Also isn't all of this stuff from the sneak peak?!

Chella highlighter- I'm excited as I somehow never got one from ipsy
CC in top shelf- always a fan of cc I have a textured version similar to this color from bb local
Tocca- grapefruit and cucumber hand cream great for my purse!
Vasanti- finally finally get to sample this
Choco pod- Honey comb love these things!

Edited for spelling and additions!
Weight was .6250 amateur move on my part!

Oh wow that is so amazing!  Congrats on an awesome box!


----------



## tasertag (Nov 7, 2013)

> Ta Da!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really need to write this down on a post-it note because every single month, I seem to forget how the clicky truck works........ When I log in, there is a truck but for the life of me, I can't find other info such as the weight and any dates. Like I said, there is a truck but it does nothing during the dozen of times that I click on it.  Am I looking in the wrong spot?
The truck doesn't actually click but when your box ships a tracking number link will show up underneath it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really need to write this down on a post-it note because every single month, I seem to forget how the clicky truck works........ When I log in, there is a truck but for the life of me, I can't find other info such as the weight and any dates. Like I said, there is a truck but it does nothing during the dozen of times that I click on it.  Am I looking in the wrong spot?

The truck itself is not clicky, once your box ships and the page updates, a link appears UNDER the truck.  The link is what you can click to get your shipping information.

As the person who helped invent the term "clicky truck" (last December for my first box, I was whining about my truck being all "sad and unclickable", and someone ran with it and thus, clicky truck was born), you have my apologies!


----------



## LindaD (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ta Da! 



I've been extremely lucky on this account- another lovely box! Also isn't all of this stuff from the sneak peak?!

Chella highlighter- I'm excited as I somehow never got one from ipsy
CC in top shelf- always a fan of cc I have a textured version similar to this color from bb local
Tocca- grapefruit and cucumber hand cream great for my purse!
Vasanti- finally finally get to sample this
Choco pod- Honey comb love these things!

Edited for spelling and additions!
Weight was .6250 amateur move on my part!
Ooh, looks like you got an all-spoiler box


----------



## coralpeonies (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone!  This will be my second month with BB and my first month getting a box on the regular schedule.  Everyone was talking about getting their clicky trucks, so I was pretty excited to discover that I also had a clicky truck when I checked today!  My box is 0.5650 and should be here on the 12th!
Box twins! This is my second month of BB as well! According to my clicky truck it should be here this Sat.


----------



## tameloy (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm really really hoping for the Tocca hand cream. I want that more than anything. My weight is .59 and should be here on the 12th.


----------



## beach16sm (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The truck itself is not clicky, once your box ships and the page updates, a link appears UNDER the truck.  The link is what you can click to get your shipping information.

As the person who helped invent the term "clicky truck" (last December for my first box, I was whining about my truck being all "sad and unclickable", and someone ran with it and thus, clicky truck was born), you have my apologies!
LOL! Thanks for clearing that up... I'm such a dope that every month (3 now), just because I see a truck, I get excited thinking that it just appeared over night when in fact by what I'm understanding by your post, the stupid truck is always there!  For the record, I think that the name "clicky truck" is adorable even if mine is a pain in the butt and takes forever to become clicky for me!


----------



## RedBadger (Nov 7, 2013)

Still waiting for mine to ship.  I'd love to get the Tocca hand cream!

In the meantime, I ordered the Snow Day box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Got the Snow Day box, pick two mystery, Stonewall Kitchen hostess gift, and the Kate Spade bag for $33.95, after using 300 points. Score!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 7, 2013)

I bought the snow day box and am excited about it, BUT I don't know what birchbox is thinking- that teeny tiny scrabble is not worth $36.


----------



## ddave (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ta Da! 



I've been extremely lucky on this account- another lovely box! Also isn't all of this stuff from the sneak peak?!

Chella highlighter- I'm excited as I somehow never got one from ipsy
CC in top shelf- always a fan of cc I have a textured version similar to this color from bb local
Tocca- grapefruit and cucumber hand cream great for my purse!
Vasanti- finally finally get to sample this
Choco pod- Honey comb love these things!

Edited for spelling and additions!
Weight was .6250 amateur move on my part!
This box is seriously amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ta Da! 



I've been extremely lucky on this account- another lovely box! Also isn't all of this stuff from the sneak peak?!

Chella highlighter- I'm excited as I somehow never got one from ipsy
CC in top shelf- always a fan of cc I have a textured version similar to this color from bb local
Tocca- grapefruit and cucumber hand cream great for my purse!
Vasanti- finally finally get to sample this
Choco pod- Honey comb love these things!

Edited for spelling and additions!
Weight was .6250 amateur move on my part!
nice box! i probably am out for that one though because i've already gotten vasanti.

also the cc color looks really similar to put a pin in it....hmmm i wonder if everyone is getting cc this month?

eta: ah, after looking at the picture of top shelf on BBs website it does look way different from put a pin in it, probably just the lighting.


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Nov 7, 2013)

There is a box posted on instagram with tea....I will not be happy if I get that..I hate tea!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Nov 7, 2013)

> Ta Da!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 7, 2013)

I am not getting the snow day box, but anyone who doesn't want the Cannabis candle or scrabble.  I will happily trade for them.  The candle would be a great gift for my friend.


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not getting the snow day box, but anyone who doesn't want the Cannabis candle or scrabble.  I will happily trade for them.  The candle would be a great gift for my friend.

For a "friend," mhmm.  Pass a little over here. 



  LOL

I'm looking forward to this month!  So far the first box posted is great!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 7, 2013)

@Jeaniney LOL.  It really would be for a friend.  Like many said earlier, you usually use candles to cover the smell, not make the room smell like it, and that is how I feel.



  This would be more of a gag gift extra for her.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 7, 2013)

> I am not getting the snow day box, but anyone whoÂ doesn't wantÂ the Cannabis candle or scrabble.Â  I will happily trade for them.Â  The candle would be a great gift for my friend.


 If I end up with a canabis candle i will gladly trade!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2013)

If you read the notes for the Cannabis candle, it's all citrus-spicy-amber-patchouli sorts of notes. It probably doesn't smell like my (cancer patient, OMMP card-holding) neighbor's apartment.


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 7, 2013)

OMG searching instagram for #birchbox to see some spoilers, and there are so many of the French Sezane Birchbox boxes posted... those zebra striped boxes are so beautiful!!  I so wish I could have one!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 7, 2013)

OT: Ulta is selling the Lorac Pro palette for $32 on the 10th.. I've been wanting it forever and I'm finally getting it!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you read the notes for the Cannabis candle, it's all citrus-spicy-amber-patchouli sorts of notes. It probably doesn't smell like my (cancer patient, OMMP card-holding) neighbor's apartment.
The Malin-Goetz website goes on to say "The result is an exact blend of notes for a relaxing and general aphrodisiac; cannabis candle is addictive and sexy."   It would be perfect, okay, maybe not so much a gag gift.


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you read the notes for the Cannabis candle, it's all citrus-spicy-amber-patchouli sorts of notes. It probably doesn't smell like my (cancer patient, OMMP card-holding) neighbor's apartment.

Yeah, exactly - Fresh has a couple Cannabis scents, and they smell lovely and nothing at all like Marijuana. Because Cannabis is a plant and Marijuana is just one product that comes from it, *nods*. 

I actually really want that candle, hoping to find one on a swap list somewhere!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 7, 2013)

The site is messing up.  It didn't look like my reply was posting, so I kept hitting submit.  Now I have multi posts that won't let me edit out.

Moderators, please delete the extras.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Nov 7, 2013)

YAY! Just got a clicky truck! Looks like my weight is 0.6350. Any ideas what this can be?


----------



## Andi B (Nov 7, 2013)

I caved and ordered two LE Snow Day boxes for myself and my Mom....really hope my Mom (who won't even touch a beer) doesn't get the cannabis candle!  My Dad would think it was hilarious, though!  Now that I think about it, she does have glaucoma, LOL!


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Nov 7, 2013)

I just cashed in some points and the snow day box, and was able to get the mystery sample pack free and... got a Derma scrub free as well!


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Nov 7, 2013)

I kind of hope I get the cannabis candle!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 7, 2013)

Birchbox's customer service regarding subscription boxes has always been great, but I always find the CS for full size orders lacking. I called to get them to add a mystery pack because I forgot and she said I couldn't because with points my order was below $35. I tried to tell her that I've made several orders and that has never been the case, and she didn't seem to believe me! She added one anyways "just this time." Oh brother.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Birchbox's customer service regarding subscription boxes has always been great, but I always find the CS for full size orders lacking. I called to get them to add a mystery pack because I forgot and she said I couldn't because with points my order was below $35. I tried to tell her that I've made several orders and that has never been the case, and she didn't seem to believe me! She added one anyways "just this time." Oh brother.
Lol wow. Even after they upped the minimum limit, I've placed tons of orders with sample packs that were &lt;$35 with points and they've never once made an issue out of it.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Birchbox's customer service regarding subscription boxes has always been great, but I always find the CS for full size orders lacking. I called to get them to add a mystery pack because I forgot and she said I couldn't because with points my order was below $35. I tried to tell her that I've made several orders and that has never been the case, and she didn't seem to believe me! She added one anyways "just this time." Oh brother.
Oh man, I have never had any issues with them. Sorry to hear about your experience.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Just picked up the LE box and a couple other things from the men's shop to add to it for my Brother and his wife! I wasn't interested in most if the contents but it looked perfect for them!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 7, 2013)

Clicky Truck!

Box weight .5600


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anyone know when Birchbox charges for regular orders? I want the LE box, but will it hit my account today or when it ships on the 12th?


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know when Birchbox charges for regular orders? I want the LE box, but will it hit my account today or when it ships on the 12th?

I ordered the LE box this morning and was charged immediately.


----------



## disconik (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know when Birchbox charges for regular orders? I want the LE box, but will it hit my account today or when it ships on the 12th?
They usually charge same day.  It hits quickly and ships quickly.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2013)

Looking at instagram...someone got a full size Ghiradelli chocolate bar in her box, the weight was .96


----------



## disconik (Nov 7, 2013)

My truck has yet to become actually clicky.  It's just sitting there... nothing under it... taunting me... while people are instagramming theirs already...

I missed out on the chella in my ipsy bag so I'm hoping I get it in my box.  And I'm totally jealous of your box @saidfreeze - that grapefruit cucumber hand cream sounds ah-maaaazing.  And you got nail polish.  And the honeycomb chocolate.  I covet your entire box!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looking at instagram...someone got a full size Ghiradelli chocolate bar in her box, the weight was .96




I want that box!


----------



## easybreezy (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol wow. Even after they upped the minimum limit, I've placed tons of orders with sample packs that were &lt;$35 with points and they've never once made an issue out of it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Birchbox's customer service regarding subscription boxes has always been great, but I always find the CS for full size orders lacking. I called to get them to add a mystery pack because I forgot and she said I couldn't because with points my order was below $35. I tried to tell her that I've made several orders and that has never been the case, and she didn't seem to believe me! She added one anyways "just this time." Oh brother.

That is weird, especially considering the page where they calculate your discounts appears before you even have the option to apply your points.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



I want that box!
I know right!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## tasertag (Nov 7, 2013)

> Looking at instagram...someone got a full size Ghiradelli chocolate bar in her box, the weight was .96


 Darn. I'm not eligible for that box. :outyface::


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Darn. I'm not eligible for that box. :outyface::
just realized i'm not either because I already got the perfume. here's to hoping it shows up in some other boxes! guess we'll know the really heavy boxes are likely to have the full size bar.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 7, 2013)

I liked the muslin cloth so much from the Liz Earle that I got the Eve Lom cleanser with a muslin cloth as one of my samples from Sephora--I'm going to become a muslin sample hoarder (because I'm too lazy to go to the fabric store and make my own)

My November tracking is still empty...the last thing I need is chocolate.  I think every season gets me now.  Ice cream in the summer, pumpkin everything in the fall, cookies and chocolate in winter.  I guess I'll always have spring!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 7, 2013)

It would be amazing if Birchbox made a packing error and sent me a box filled to the brim with ChocoPods. I would seriously cry tears of joy.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 7, 2013)

I have the shipping info on mine and the weight is 0.62 estimated delivery is November 12th.  That is a nice early date for me.  Not looking forward to weird chocolate.  

In other news, I bought a 3 month gift subscription for myself-why not?  After the points it will be practically free....this is what i tell myself.  What typically comes in the intro gift box?  Ok stuff I hope.  I will in the 2 box club for a couple of months, I guess!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2013)

I want that box with the Ghiradelli -- because I want that oil! I don't really care about the chocolate unless they're sending the peppermint bark stuff. I just really dig beauty oils of any variety.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 7, 2013)

I received my "clicky truck". Weight of .9680.. I have no idea of what to expect because I haven't seen the spoiler video. Maybe this month will be a surprise! ...haha..who am I kidding? I will be checking as soon as possible!!..lol


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
In other news, I bought a 3 month gift subscription for myself-why not?  After the points it will be practically free....this is what i tell myself.  What typically comes in the intro gift box?  Ok stuff I hope.  I will in the 2 box club for a couple of months, I guess!

Be careful, I thought I was joining the 2 box club for 3 months and ended up changing my gift sub to an annual sub! Haha, once you get spoiled with 2 boxes/month it's hard to go back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought the snow day box and am excited about it, BUT I don't know what birchbox is thinking- that teeny tiny scrabble is not worth $36.
I actually decided to take a pass.  I don't need another candle, the socks aren't wool, and the beauty samples are teeny tiny.  I can't gift a tiny birchbox branded scrabble game.  I would have liked to have had those matches.  If the marshmallows or cocoa had been full sized, I probably would have bought.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 7, 2013)

The Chuao full size bars are now $5 a bar at Target. Kinda sad. Income elasticity at its finest.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 7, 2013)

On the fence about the LE box... how fast do they usually sell out?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually decided to take a pass.  I don't need another candle, the socks aren't wool, and the beauty samples are teeny tiny.  I can't gift a tiny birchbox branded scrabble game.  I would have liked to have had those matches.  If the marshmallows or cocoa had been full sized, I probably would have bought. 
I'm passing on the box also.  I feel like I can buy the stuff I really want instead.  I am just in a meh mood right now anyway, so I think something would really have to wow me!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the fence about the LE box... how fast do they usually sell out?
its hard to say. i think some of them lasted a few days, but the two i've hopped on - the CEW Boxes and Wonder Woman Box sold out kinda fast. it really just depends on how interested in the boxes everyone is.


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 7, 2013)

I passed on the LE box but I did get my sister a gift sub for 3 months (for Christmas) for the extra points and added the choco pods assortment to bump my cart up to $35 for the  pick two.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 7, 2013)

Can someone explain to me how a gift sub to yourself works? With the promo for an extra 100pts I'm super tempted (that would be 130 total right for 3 months? ) Also do u think its worth it?


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone explain to me how a gift sub to yourself works? With the promo for an extra 100pts I'm super tempted (that would be 130 total right for 3 months? )

Also do u think its worth it?
I am new to gifting to myself-but it was simple.  Just gave new e-mail but same address.  You get 130 points, plus you get 150 points after you do all your reviews.  Total 280 points...So for $30 out you get $28 in points back


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 7, 2013)

Can anyone clarify for me when they actually start shipping out the LE Snow day boxes?

I ordered this morning, and my shipping notification just came but it only lists my Pick Two &amp; the other item I ordered...is this normal?


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 7, 2013)

@saidfreeze you have my perfect box!


----------



## rouxroux (Nov 7, 2013)

Can you use your referral link when gifting yourself a sub, or only if you buy a monthly?


----------



## jeannea (Nov 7, 2013)

Got .5550 box today. 6 items: BeKind body lotion Chela ivory lace highlighter pencil Julie Folle de Joie eat de parfum WEI golden root purifying mud mask WEI buffing beads mightyLeaf tea pouches (3)


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 7, 2013)

Ooooh 6 items! Lucky! Let us know how the mask is... I am a mask addict...


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jeannea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got .5550 box today. 6 items:
BeKind body lotion
Chela ivory lace highlighter pencil
Julie Folle de Joie eat de parfum
WEI golden root purifying mud mask
WEI buffing beads
mightyLeaf tea pouches (3)
What tea? I love the mango mightleaf


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 7, 2013)

> I am new to gifting to myself-but it was simple. Â Just gave new e-mail but same address. Â You get 130 points, plus you get 150 points after you do all your reviews. Â Total 280 points...So for $30 out you get $28 in points back


 Thanks and u may have just given me my last push to gift myself! ; P


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks and u may have just given me my last push to gift myself! ; P
It's super easy but just keep in mind you won't be excluded from samples you already received! When I gifted myself a sub I received a few dupes but I didn't mind.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can anyone clarify for me when they actually start shipping out the LE Snow day boxes?

I ordered this morning, and my shipping notification just came but it only lists my Pick Two &amp; the other item I ordered...is this normal?
I had the same thing happen, so I checked online and it said the LE box will ship by November 12th.


----------



## Lindsey Smith (Nov 7, 2013)

im .5700 on one account.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same thing happen, so I checked online and it said the LE box will ship by November 12th.
Whew....Thank you!!


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am new to gifting to myself-but it was simple.  Just gave new e-mail but same address.  You get 130 points, plus you get 150 points after you do all your reviews.  Total 280 points...So for $30 out you get $28 in points back
Oh, this looks like a good deal! But where are you getting the extra 100 points for reviews?


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, this looks like a good deal! But where are you getting the extra 100 points for reviews? 
You get 100 points instead of 30 for purchasing the 3 month sub.  I only got 100, not 130 like I expected.  The 150 points will be for reviews over three months.  So, I think it is only 250 points all together if you gift to yourself.  Still a great bargain.  If you gift to someone else, they will get the 150 if and when they do the reviews, and you will get the 100.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am new to gifting to myself-but it was simple.  Just gave new e-mail but same address.  You get 130 points, plus you get 150 points after you do all your reviews.  Total 280 points...So for $30 out you get $28 in points back
Oh, this looks like a good deal! But where are you getting the extra 100 points for reviews? 

You get a total of 230 (possibly 280) points out of the deal but it's not all on the same account.

The account you gift the sub from gets the 30 points for buying the 3 month sub PLUS the 100 points from the promo.

The account you gift TO would get 3 boxes but the first is a welcome box and I can't remember if you can get points for that but you would be able to review the 2nd two boxes and assuming you get 5 items in each box (50 review points a month) you'd get 100 points on that account.

So if you gift to yourself you'll get an extra 130 on one account and 100 (possibly 150 if you can review the welcome box) on the other account. Which means for the 2nd account since you can only redeem points in increments of 100, if you did get 150 you'd either have to continue the sub another month OR just let 50 points go.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, this looks like a good deal! But where are you getting the extra 100 points for reviews? 
You get 100 points instead of 30 for purchasing the 3 month sub.  I only got 100, not 130 like I expected.  The 150 points will be for reviews over three months.  So, I think it is only 250 points all together if you gift to yourself.  Still a great bargain.  If you gift to someone else, they will get the 150 if and when they do the reviews, and you will get the 100. 

I got 130. Well actually 136 since I added a chocolate bar to get over $35 so I could get a mystery pick two also. It shows up in my points ledger as 100 points for the gifting a sub promo and then 36 points for the $36 I spent on the 3 month gift sub + chuao bar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got 130. Well actually 136 since I added a chocolate bar to get over $35 so I could get a mystery pick two also. It shows up in my points ledger as 100 points for the gifting a sub promo and then 36 points for the $36 I spent on the 3 month gift sub + chuao bar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I just double checked and I only got 100 points.  Not 100 and 30.  I might shoot them an email.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got 130. Well actually 136 since I added a chocolate bar to get over $35 so I could get a mystery pick two also. It shows up in my points ledger as 100 points for the gifting a sub promo and then 36 points for the $36 I spent on the 3 month gift sub + chuao bar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I just double checked and I only got 100 points.  Not 100 and 30.  I might shoot them an email.

Yeah I would. You should get points for actually buying the subscription too I would think!


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 7, 2013)

> You get 100 points instead of 30 for purchasing the 3 month sub.Â  I only got 100, not 130 like I expected.Â  The 150 points will be for reviews over three months.Â  So, I think it is only 250 points all together if you gift to yourself.Â  Still a great bargain.Â  If you gift to someone else, they will get the 150 if and when they do the reviews, and you will get the 100.Â


 Oh, I see it's over the 3 months and not upfront, gotcha! I bought one for my sister today and I got 130 also, I'd email to ask!


----------



## ohdahlia (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jeannea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got .5550 box today. 6 items:
BeKind body lotion
Chela ivory lace highlighter pencil
Julie Folle de Joie eat de parfum
WEI golden root purifying mud mask
WEI buffing beads
mightyLeaf tea pouches (3)

I hope I get this one! My weight is almost exactly the same.


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can't get repeats of the food the same way you don't get repeats of beauty products? I got the mighty tea before and was wondering if I'd end up with it again.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if you can't get repeats of the food the same way you don't get repeats of beauty products? I got the mighty tea before and was wondering if I'd end up with it again.
You can as long as they are sending you a different flavor.


----------



## easybreezy (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote:  NOVEMBER BOX SPOILER #2! This British import not only magically transforms lashes from short and stubby to long and bountifulâ€”it also conditions them with keratin and shea butter. If 350 of you can guess what this product is in the comments below, we'll unlock the reveal!
Eyeko?


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jeannea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got .5550 box today. 6 items:
BeKind body lotion
Chela ivory lace highlighter pencil
Julie Folle de Joie eat de parfum
WEI golden root purifying mud mask
WEI buffing beads
mightyLeaf tea pouches (3)
Oooh, I would love this box.  I requested some samples from WEI last year and received the mud mask and buffing beads.  The mask was my absolute favorite, and I've been wanting to build up points to purchase it soon.

I also can't have enough tea! I'm more of a loose tea girl, but won't say no to pouches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 7, 2013)

Just curious. How many of you all have 2 accounts? Do you find that you get different items or similar ones? Do you change your profiles on the separate accounts to try to get more variety. I'm thinking about doing it but would like to make sure I get different boxes.


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jeannea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got .5550 box today. 6 items:
BeKind body lotion
Chela ivory lace highlighter pencil
Julie Folle de Joie eat de parfum
WEI golden root purifying mud mask
WEI buffing beads
mightyLeaf tea pouches (3)
I got the same box as you. I'm kind of "meh" about it. I already have the Chella from ipsy, so it might go to trade. I was really hoping for the vasanti, tocca and chocolate. Oh well!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 7, 2013)

I had two accounts for three months. My welcome box was great, but the next two were either complete dupes or almost complete dupes. My profiles were completely different too.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just curious. How many of you all have 2 accounts? Do you find that you get different items or similar ones? Do you change your profiles on the separate accounts to try to get more variety. I'm thinking about doing it but would like to make sure I get different boxes. 
I have two! This is my 4th month with both and it's been fun! My welcome box was all dupes but all things I didn't mind getting again (bobby pins, no. 4 prep spray, coola, etc.), my 2nd month I had a dupe product (I got the Dr. Lipp in both) and my 3rd month also had a dupe product but it was the chapstick everyone got. I haven't gotten any repeat items on my newer sub that I got previously in my main sub, nor have I gotten two identical boxes. Yet. Lol. 

I have two very different profiles (rich, 19 year old who loves cosmetics and adventurous looks vs. moderate income 29 year old who likes more skin care/lifestyle and classic looks). Last month my two boxes seemed to match their respective profiles really well. We'll see how this month works out but the boxes shipped separately so I'm thinking I'm safe from dupe boxes at least!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh and I just gifted myself a 3rd account for a 3 month sub to take advantage of the extra points. I have no idea if I'll even set that account up with a profile or be totally surprised. I think it might be fun to see what comes if I leave everything blank  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just curious. How many of you all have 2 accounts? Do you find that you get different items or similar ones? Do you change your profiles on the separate accounts to try to get more variety. I'm thinking about doing it but would like to make sure I get different boxes.
I have 2 accounts  never got same box.. They are set up with different profiles one for a 20 yr old and one for a 40 yr old   I loved every box I ever got


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 7, 2013)

> Just curious. How many of you all have 2 accounts? Do you find that you get different items or similar ones? Do you change your profiles on the separate accounts to try to get more variety. I'm thinking about doing it but would like to make sure I get different boxes.Â


 I've had two accounts for 15 months and I've loved it! I have received duplicate boxes 4 times, but mostly i get a great mix of products between the two. I find it a great value for $20 of boxes!


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just curious. How many of you all have 2 accounts? Do you find that you get different items or similar ones? Do you change your profiles on the separate accounts to try to get more variety. I'm thinking about doing it but would like to make sure I get different boxes. 
I have 3 accounts and have loved it. Luckily any dupe products have been ones I enjoy having. I use extras I do not care about for gifts and trading. The only draw back I have seen so far is when you really want something and none of the boxes have it. lol  Still looking for the Liz earl face wash stuff.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have 3 accounts and have loved it. Luckily any dupe products have been ones I enjoy having. I use extras I do not care about for gifts and trading. The only draw back I have seen so far is when you really want something and none of the boxes have it. lol  Still looking for the Liz earl face wash stuff.
I am thinking of getting a third box..,. I just love these boxes so much...


----------



## bwgraham (Nov 7, 2013)

*PackageID:* BB7924716 *Sequence Number:* 041171106130201152 *Zip Code:* 48152 *Weight (lbs.):* 0.6200 *Projected Delivery Date:* Nov 12 2013   yeah one of mine is on its way!!


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 7, 2013)

does anyone have all the box number urls?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 7, 2013)

One of my boxes came today. The profile I have set up for a 40 yr old

I got

Chella   highlight pencil

Color club  dark and stormy polish  ( on my nails already beautiful)

Jolie  folle de Josie eau de parfume

Lierac Paris  Huile Sensorelle  ( amazing oil I am in love )

Uniqueone   Shampoo and Balm

Ghirardelli chocolate bar  full large size 3.45 oz  ( mint cookie )

Very happy !!! Cant wait for my second box... love this box...just a side note I usually love the box I have set up for a 20 yr old more...I love this box so much I am not sure the next one can beat it out!!! Hope you all love your boxes too!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 7, 2013)

Is anyone else having trouble with the code HOLIDAY100 not working for them when trying to gift a 3 month sub? I kept getting a "code not valid" message...?


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just saw this at Sephora today in the travel sizes area where you check out..... I'm tempted! It's $18 for both.




wow, that's totally worth it.

i usually wear vanille insensÃ©e but the sales assistant @ their flagship store in NoHo recommended layering it with orange sanguine. they call it their creamsicle scent. smells so good.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else having trouble with the code HOLIDAY100 not working for them when trying to gift a 3 month sub? I kept getting a "code not valid" message...?
I used it today with no problem


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow, that's totally worth it.

i usually wear vanille insensÃ©e but the sales assistant @ their flagship store in NoHo recommended layering it with orange sanguine. they call it their creamsicle scent. smells so good.
I got that today ordered it.... seems like a good deal


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 7, 2013)

I caved and gifted myself a 3 month sub and added some facewipes to get to $35 and got the free mystery pick 2. Got the full 100 bonus plus 35 for.what I spent. Are codes only useable once or multiple times? For example if I decide to.gift to my sis in law could I do that again?


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I caved and gifted myself a 3 month sub and added some facewipes to get to $35 and got the free mystery pick 2. Got the full 100 bonus plus 35 for.what I spent.

Are codes only useable once or multiple times? For example if I decide to.gift to my sis in law could I do that again?
I just tried to gift one for my boyfriend after I gifted one to my sister and it said the code was not valid :/


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tried to gift one for my boyfriend after I gifted one to my sister and it said the code was not valid :/
I wonder why it's working for some, and not for others?? I keep getting the exact same message..gah.

Soo frustrating!


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 7, 2013)

You guys are such enablers... I now want to gift myself a second sub. 






I bought a (used) car last week, so probably shouldn't spend more money right now.. but UGH so tempting.  I'm going to sleep on it and see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jeannea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got .5550 box today. 6 items:
BeKind body lotion
Chela ivory lace highlighter pencil
Julie Folle de Joie eat de parfum
WEI golden root purifying mud mask
WEI buffing beads
mightyLeaf tea pouches (3)

That sounds wonderful! Love the added tea addition. 

Did anyone else get a 0.57 as the weight in their clicky trunk?


----------



## cari12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have 3 accounts and have loved it. Luckily any dupe products have been ones I enjoy having. I use extras I do not care about for gifts and trading. The only draw back I have seen so far is when you really want something and none of the boxes have it. lol  Still looking for the Liz earl face wash stuff.
I am thinking of getting a third box..,. I just love these boxes so much...

Do it! I just got a 3rd sub for 3 months. I doubt I'll keep it around but the extra points made it worth it


----------



## cari12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I caved and gifted myself a 3 month sub and added some facewipes to get to $35 and got the free mystery pick 2. Got the full 100 bonus plus 35 for.what I spent.

Are codes only useable once or multiple times? For example if I decide to.gift to my sis in law could I do that again?
If you can't use it twice, maybe you can gift your SIL a sub from your new account?


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jeannea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got .5550 box today. 6 items:
BeKind body lotion
Chela ivory lace highlighter pencil
Julie Folle de Joie eat de parfum
WEI golden root purifying mud mask
WEI buffing beads
mightyLeaf tea pouches (3)


This is the same weight as my box, but I hope this isn't mine. I was hoping to the Chela, and Toca items. Also I don't like tea.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 7, 2013)

> Just curious. How many of you all have 2 accounts? Do you find that you get different items or similar ones? Do you change your profiles on the separate accounts to try to get more variety. I'm thinking about doing it but would like to make sure I get different boxes.Â


 I have had two boxes for just over two years and I love it. I have never actually gotten two of the same box. I have gotten dupes occasionally, especially if it's an item that they are sending to everyone that month. I haven't gotten enough dupes to make me cancel the second sub though. I have my two profiles set as opposites ( one all oily/acne prone/young, the other all dry/ anti aging/ mature). this works for me because I have normal/combo hair and skin, so I can use almost anything they give me at some point.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Nov 7, 2013)

Got my shipping for my second acct., I should have it tomorrow. I have a heavy one this month, .9650.


----------



## saidfreeze (Nov 7, 2013)

Sooooo... Is the code MOBILE20 a one time deal?


----------



## daniellerose (Nov 7, 2013)

Wanted to let you guys know about a special going on at Sephora! Not sure if anyone has mentioned this..but you can receive 8 free samples in a makeup bag with any $25+ order! I just got mine today in the mail (plus another 3 free samples)





You can choose from 4 bags that all have different products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 7, 2013)

> Wanted to let you guys know about a special going on at Sephora! Not sure if anyone has mentioned this..but you can receive 8 free samples in a makeup bag with any $25+ order! I just got mine today in the mail (plus another 3 free samples)
> 
> You can choose from 4 bags that all have different products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i got the same one yesterday. I wish you could get the deal more than once since I ordered again today.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just curious. How many of you all have 2 accounts? Do you find that you get different items or similar ones? Do you change your profiles on the separate accounts to try to get more variety. I'm thinking about doing it but would like to make sure I get different boxes. 

I've had two accounts for 15 months and I've loved it! I have received duplicate boxes 4 times, but mostly i get a great mix of products between the two. I find it a great value for $20 of boxes! 
I've had two boxes for almost 2 years now, so maybe 21 months total, and for the first year I always got completely different boxes, then I got two dupe boxes two or three months in a row. But, I always found someone to trade with, and since then I have maybe had one dupe product a few times, but never complete dupe boxes. knock on wood


----------



## ariana077 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You get a total of 230 (possibly 280) points out of the deal but it's not all on the same account.

The account you gift the sub from gets the 30 points for buying the 3 month sub PLUS the 100 points from the promo.

The account you gift TO would get 3 boxes but the first is a welcome box and I can't remember if you can get points for that but you would be able to review the 2nd two boxes and assuming you get 5 items in each box (50 review points a month) you'd get 100 points on that account.

So if you gift to yourself you'll get an extra 130 on one account and 100 (possibly 150 if you can review the welcome box) on the other account. Which means for the 2nd account since you can only redeem points in increments of 100, if you did get 150 you'd either have to continue the sub another month OR just let 50 points go. 
While this is all true, what I've been doing is waiting until I get 100 points in my 2nd sub and gifting my 1st sub a gift card so then I get the 10 points when I purchase stuff in the shop and I get to use all my BB points in one place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ariana077 (Nov 7, 2013)

Also sort of OT, is there a set date for the day of Discovery Dash?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NaydeneM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My shipping info says weight= .975 that seems heavy.....
Wow! I wonder what you'll get. Don't think I've ever heard of one with a weight that high.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 7, 2013)

> While this is all true, what I've been doing is waiting until I get 100 points in my 2nd sub and gifting my 1st sub a gift card so then I get the 10 points when I purchase stuff in the shop and I get to use all my BB points in one place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This. Is. brilliant.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Clicky Truck!

Box weight .5600
Box twins(most likely)!  I got the same shipping weight.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 7, 2013)

> > Â  You get a total of 230 (possiblyÂ 280) points out of the deal but it's not all on the same account. The account you gift the sub from gets the 30 points for buying the 3 month sub PLUS the 100 points from the promo. The account you gift TO would get 3 boxes but the first is a welcome box and I can't remember if you can get points for that but you would be able to review the 2nd two boxes and assuming you get 5 items in each box (50 review points a month) you'd get 100 points on that account. So if you gift to yourself you'll get an extra 130 on one account and 100 (possibly 150 if you can review the welcome box) on the other account. Which means for the 2nd account since you can only redeem points in increments of 100, if you did get 150 you'd either have to continue the sub another month OR just let 50 points go.Â
> 
> 
> While this is all true, what I've been doing is waiting until I get 100 points in my 2nd sub and gifting my 1st sub a gift card so then I get the 10 points when I purchase stuff in the shop and I get to use all my BB points in one place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Holy Crap. Best Idea Ever.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Nice!  Still waiting on tracking.

I'm on the fence about the snow day box. While i think it's cute; i wish there were more "home" things and less beauty items.  I think it would have cute to include a mug to go along with that hot chocolate.. that would have sold me.
I wish it didn't have the Scrabble. That's such a high cost item. It has to be driving up the price. I'd rather they leave it out and lower the price $10-15 bucks. I just can't stomach the price tag. Yes, it is a deal, but when you add together the cost for the stuff I really want, it isn't much more than the box price. Then, the other items might be bonuses, but they just aren't over the top impressive to me. Guess I'll skip it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 7, 2013)

New Spoiler Reveal!



Spoiler



Eyeko Black Magic Mascara.  

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/set-your-lashes-free-with-this-magical-mascara?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_110713_NovSpoiler2Eyeko_Magazine


----------



## Deareux (Nov 7, 2013)

I passed on the Snow Day box too. The only thing I really, really would have liked to have is the Chantecaille set. I agree that the mini Scrabble threw me off, you can get a full sized Scrabble game for less.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 7, 2013)

Yay!!! I like!



> New Spoiler Reveal!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 7, 2013)

Just wanted to share some items that I saw at TJ Maxx today:

- several types of Bain de Terre shampoo and conditioner $9.99 for ~34 oz (I actually bought the macadamia type a few months ago, before it was in Birchbox!)

- Chuao chocolate bars $2.99 

- Clarisonic Aria $150 

- NARS makeup cleansing oil $30

Other brands (can't recall the prices)

- H2O

- It's a 10

- Thymes

- Too Faced 

- Yes to 

The most surprising thing that I saw there (other than the Clarisonic) was the Sephora benefit birthday gift (they're real mascara and watt's up) for $11.99. It was in the same package as the Sephora birthday gift (although, I don't remember if there was a 'Beauty Insider' label on the lower right corner of the box).


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2013)

> New Spoiler Reveal!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just *know* I'm going to get this and eye primer (if they send it out) due to the large quantities of each (from various companies in each instance) that I have!


----------



## jeannea (Nov 7, 2013)

Vanilla bean, green tea tropical and organic african nectar.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wanted to share some items that I saw at TJ Maxx today:

- several types of Bain de Terre shampoo and conditioner $9.99 for ~34 oz (I actually bought the macadamia type a few months ago, before it was in Birchbox!)

- Chuao chocolate bars $2.99 

- Clarisonic Aria $150 

- NARS makeup cleansing oil $30

Other brands (can't recall the prices)

- H2O

- It's a 10

- Thymes

- Too Faced 

- Yes to 

The most surprising thing that I saw there (other than the Clarisonic) was the Sephora benefit birthday gift (they're real mascara and watt's up) for $11.99. It was in the same package as the Sephora birthday gift (although, I don't remember if there was a 'Beauty Insider' label on the lower right corner of the box). 



 

wow which TJ Maxx do you go to? i want in on the chuao bars lol


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 7, 2013)

> While this is all true, what I've been doing is waiting until I get 100 points in my 2nd sub and gifting my 1st sub a gift card so then I get the 10 points when I purchase stuff in the shop and I get to use all my BB points in one place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Omg I can buy myself a gift card with my second sub points????? Freaking genius!!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2013)

I like that the spoilers aren't items they showed in the spoiler video. In past months the facebook spoilers always seemed like it was old items or items they showed in the video.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wanted to share some items that I saw at TJ Maxx today:

- several types of Bain de Terre shampoo and conditioner $9.99 for ~34 oz (I actually bought the macadamia type a few months ago, before it was in Birchbox!)

- Chuao chocolate bars $2.99 

- Clarisonic Aria $150 

- NARS makeup cleansing oil $30

Other brands (can't recall the prices)

- H2O

- It's a 10

- Thymes

- Too Faced 

- Yes to 

The most surprising thing that I saw there (other than the Clarisonic) was the Sephora benefit birthday gift (they're real mascara and watt's up) for $11.99. It was in the same package as the Sephora birthday gift (although, I don't remember if there was a 'Beauty Insider' label on the lower right corner of the box). 



 

wow which TJ Maxx do you go to? i want in on the chuao bars lol

One of the NYC locations (there are a few in the city)!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 7, 2013)

Still no clicky trucks for either account. Buuuut historically I usually GET my box on the day my tracking number shows up, so I'm not super impatient yet. 

I think I'm going to go for the LE box. I've actually never purchased one of these, but this one is calling to me. Probably because it is getting a little too cold for my liking and all I want to do is stay inside cuddled by my fireplace with scrabble &amp; hot chocolate...


----------



## tasertag (Nov 7, 2013)

> New Spoiler Reveal!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



They just sent this in my latest mystery two pack. Hoping I won't get another


----------



## tasertag (Nov 7, 2013)

> While this is all true, what I've been doing is waiting until I get 100 points in my 2nd sub and gifting my 1st sub a gift card so then I get the 10 points when I purchase stuff in the shop and I get to use all my BB points in one place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're BRILLIANT!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have 3 accounts and have loved it. Luckily any dupe products have been ones I enjoy having. I use extras I do not care about for gifts and trading. The only draw back I have seen so far is when you really want something and none of the boxes have it. lol  Still looking for the Liz earl face wash stuff.


Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am thinking of getting a third box..,. I just love these boxes so much...
I am so relieved to hear you guys say this. I have been keeping 2 boxes for several months now and re-activating/deactivating a 3rd sub after I saw all the box variations. But this month, I decided to keep all 3 active so I'd get all 3 sent out in the first round of shipments. Those always seem to be the better boxes anyway and I have pretty much been disappointed when I have re-activated the 3rd sub hoping to get something specific. It never seems to work.

Anyway, I am concerned because last month there were so few products. I ended up with lots of repeated items. However, I made a chart of all my profiles and I'm going to try to keep up the 3 box thing for at least 3-4 months to track and see if I consistently get better boxes on certain accounts. If I see there is clearly a bad luck profile, I'll drop it. I would like to go back to only 2 at some point. Luckily, I did an upgrade to annual on one account, so it is still only $20 per month for me to do this little experiment.

I have 3 clicky trucks now, but oddly, the one that showed up first still isn't working. For the other 2, I have weights of .565 and .630. A bit worried about the first box, but hopefully it will arrive ok even if I can't track it.

For those who are curious, here is my chart:



Spoiler



*RENEE (yr)*



*HEATHER (mth)*



*SALLEE (mth)*



Dedicated Enthusiast



Advanced

Dedicated Enthusiast

Makeup AND Skincare



Makeup AND Skincare

Fragrance AND Makeup

Not my favorite



Not my favorite

Awesome

Organic and Natural AND Wellness



Organic/Natural AND Small Accessories

Organic/Natural AND Beauty Tools

Hard to buy high end



Hard to buy high end

Looking to Experiment

Trendy



Classic

Adventurous AND Classic

Oily, Straight, and Thick



Normal and Too short for Ponytail

Dry, Frizzy, and Wavy

Brown



Brown

Brown

Air Dry



Frequently Blow Dry

Curl AND Straighten

White/Caucasian



White/Caucasian

White/Caucasian

Fair



Light

Fair

Combination



Combination

Normal

Â·        Aging

Â·        Puffiness/Dark Circles

Â·        Sensitivity

Â·        Hyperpigmentation/Dark Spots

Â·        Redness/Rosacea

Â·        Sensitivity

Â·        Acne

Â·        Aging

Â·        Hyperpigmentation/Dark Spots

Â·        Puffiness/Dark Circles

Â·        Redness/Rosacea

Â·        Sensitivity



1990



1990

1987

$135,000+



$135,000+

$135,000+

Nov 2013:

Weight: .630

Contents: ?

Nov 2013:

Weight: ???

Contents: ?

Nov 2013:

Weight: .565

Contents: ?


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


i got the same one yesterday. I wish you could get the deal more than once since I ordered again today.
I didn't receive the Fresh Sugar balm in mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so bummed...


----------



## daniellerose (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


i got the same one yesterday. I wish you could get the deal more than once since I ordered again today.
Me too! I would get every bag


----------



## cari12 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You get a total of 230 (possibly 280) points out of the deal but it's not all on the same account.

The account you gift the sub from gets the 30 points for buying the 3 month sub PLUS the 100 points from the promo.

The account you gift TO would get 3 boxes but the first is a welcome box and I can't remember if you can get points for that but you would be able to review the 2nd two boxes and assuming you get 5 items in each box (50 review points a month) you'd get 100 points on that account.

So if you gift to yourself you'll get an extra 130 on one account and 100 (possibly 150 if you can review the welcome box) on the other account. Which means for the 2nd account since you can only redeem points in increments of 100, if you did get 150 you'd either have to continue the sub another month OR just let 50 points go. 
While this is all true, what I've been doing is waiting until I get 100 points in my 2nd sub and gifting my 1st sub a gift card so then I get the 10 points when I purchase stuff in the shop and I get to use all my BB points in one place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That is BEYOND GENIUS! I never even thought to do that! I have 100 points in my 2nd account right now, I know what I'm doing later. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 7, 2013)

I've had a truck for two days but no weight update... boo =o(


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck. I feel so left out. I want to know the weight for my box! I can't get Vasanti or the BP Shampoo &amp; Conditioner. I got the Chauo last year (maybe they'll still send me one in a different flavor)?


----------



## susanleia (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is BEYOND GENIUS! I never even thought to do that! I have 100 points in my 2nd account right now, I know what I'm doing later. Thank you so much for sharing! 
Everyone on this site is a genius. I may end up caving and doing this too.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no clicky truck. I feel so left out. I want to know the weight for my box! I can't get Vasanti or the BP Shampoo &amp; Conditioner. I got the Chauo last year (maybe they'll still send me one in a different flavor)?
I'm in the same boat you are, out for Vasanti and BP and no tracking yet. I guess we'll be in a later wave! We are definitely still eligible for the Chuao since they don't count different flavors as dupes (i got potato chip last year).


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

I still don't have a clicky truck on either account.  It's unusual for me, the last three months I've been very lucky and had clicky trucks right away.  I got spoiled, so I guess it's only fair that this month I wait.


----------



## LindaD (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While this is all true, what I've been doing is waiting until I get 100 points in my 2nd sub and gifting my 1st sub a gift card so then I get the 10 points when I purchase stuff in the shop and I get to use all my BB points in one place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That is BEYOND GENIUS! I never even thought to do that! I have 100 points in my 2nd account right now, I know what I'm doing later. Thank you so much for sharing! 

OMG, I never thought of gift cards. This will probably keep us from accidentally letting our points expire too. AND we won't have to go crazy with cart tetris.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, I never thought of gift cards. This will probably keep us from accidentally letting our points expire too. AND we won't have to go crazy with cart tetris.
I didn't even realize you could buy BB gift cards! This is such a genius way to use all your points on one account!


----------



## JLR594 (Nov 8, 2013)

My box has a clickable link but tracking isn't updated.

I really hope I do not get that Chella because I already have one.  

I want to try the chocolate though.

Can't wait for box pages to be loaded.  It is almost the best part for me.


----------



## casualconcern (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no clicky truck. I feel so left out. I want to know the weight for my box! I can't get Vasanti or the BP Shampoo &amp; Conditioner. I got the Chauo last year (maybe they'll still send me one in a different flavor)?
You're not alone! No clicky truck for me either. The past two months have been a little slower than usual for me, but nothing to feel too bad about considering I always spoil myself on the 10th anyway


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 8, 2013)

> You guys are such enablers... I now want to gift myself a second sub.Â  :smileno: I bought a (used) car last week, so probably shouldn't spend more money right now.. but UGH so tempting. Â I'm going to sleep on it and see how I feel tomorrow.Â


 The last couple times I decided to "sleep on it" with birchbox purchase decisions I've woken up in the middle of the night and ordered what ever I was contemplating. Problem (or not, depending on your point of view) is that I don't really remember doing it. I've never regretted it though!


----------



## casualconcern (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The last couple times I decided to "sleep on it" with birchbox purchase decisions I've woken up in the middle of the night and ordered what ever I was contemplating. Problem (or not, depending on your point of view) is that I don't really remember doing it.

I've never regretted it though!
Laughed in real life at this 



 I bet I wouldn't regret it either! The subconscious is too powerful to resist, hahah.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 8, 2013)

> Laughed in real life at thisÂ :icon_chee Â I bet I wouldn't regret it either! The subconscious is too powerful to resist, hahah.


 He he! My phone is my alarm, and I practically sleep on top of it so I can snooze quick enough so it doesn't wake my husband. I guess it's just a little too available... I've done it a couple times with amazon purchases too. I guess some sleep walk or sleep eat and I sleep shop!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 8, 2013)

> Me too! I would getÂ every bagÂ :icon_wink


 If you set up a sephora account under different e-mails you can! You can also get double the birthday gifts. Not that I did that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of the NYC locations (there are a few in the city)!

haha sorry i forgot to mention i live in nyc too lol the one on 100th st &amp; columbus is the one that's close to me but i seem to have bad timing &amp; go whenever they're out of the good stuff, or maybe they just don't get a good selection of beauty stuff.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm a little worried that all 3 of ur settings show roughly the same age and a high income. I think those 2 are more heavily weighted judging from profiles I've seen from myself and other people. I have had 2 subs for almost a year now and my age is 20 on one and 40 on the other. And income is low on the 20 yr old and high on the 40 yr old and my boxes are always different.



> I am so relieved to hear you guys say this. I have been keeping 2 boxes for several months now and re-activating/deactivating a 3rd sub after I saw all the box variations. But this month, I decided to keep all 3 active so I'd get all 3 sent out in the first round of shipments. Those always seem to be the better boxes anyway and I have pretty much been disappointed when I have re-activated the 3rd sub hoping to get something specific. It never seems to work. Anyway, I am concerned because last month there were so few products. I ended up with lots of repeated items. However, I made a chart of all my profiles and I'm going to try to keep up the 3 box thing for at least 3-4 months to track and see if I consistently get better boxes on certain accounts. If I see there is clearly a bad luck profile, I'll drop it. I would like to go back to only 2 at some point. Luckily, I did an upgrade to annual on one account, so it is still only $20 per month for me to do this little experiment. I have 3 clicky trucks now, but oddly, the one that showed up first still isn't working. For the other 2, I have weights of .565 and .630. A bit worried about the first box, but hopefully it will arrive ok even if I can't track it. For those who are curious, here is my chart:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## NaydeneM (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


i got the same one yesterday. I wish you could get the deal more than once since I ordered again today.
I just got that bag yesterday too! That and my Blush Bag came! I love days like that!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 8, 2013)

No clicky truck. But you guys have just about got me talked into a second sub.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No clicky truck. But you guys have just about got me talked into a second sub.
Do it! Do it! Do it!  No peer pressure here at all!


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've had a truck for two days but no weight update... boo =o(
Me too.  I think this is the longest it's gone without updating.


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 8, 2013)

I have 2 subs and I am thinking about dropping one.  This will be my fourth month: August was great, 2 different boxes, September I got identical boxes and October only had 1 item different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My profiles are polar opposites.  Fingers crossed with November.

I did cave and bought the Snow Day box, chocolate and a pick 2: with the mobile coupon and some points, i ended up only spending $26.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You get a total of 230 (possibly 280) points out of the deal but it's not all on the same account.

The account you gift the sub from gets the 30 points for buying the 3 month sub PLUS the 100 points from the promo.

The account you gift TO would get 3 boxes but the first is a welcome box and I can't remember if you can get points for that but you would be able to review the 2nd two boxes and assuming you get 5 items in each box (50 review points a month) you'd get 100 points on that account.

So if you gift to yourself you'll get an extra 130 on one account and 100 (possibly 150 if you can review the welcome box) on the other account. Which means for the 2nd account since you can only redeem points in increments of 100, if you did get 150 you'd either have to continue the sub another month OR just let 50 points go. 
While this is all true, what I've been doing is waiting until I get 100 points in my 2nd sub and gifting my 1st sub a gift card so then I get the 10 points when I purchase stuff in the shop and I get to use all my BB points in one place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That is BEYOND GENIUS! I never even thought to do that! I have 100 points in my 2nd account right now, I know what I'm doing later. Thank you so much for sharing! 

this is bloody brilliant I've had 100 points sitting in my canceled account not sure what to do so i just sent them as a gift card to my active account!!!!!!  this should be in our bb faq!!!!!


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Still waiting for a clicky truck!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still waiting for a clicky truck!!
Me too!  On both my accounts!


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 8, 2013)

When does the 100 extra points for a 3 month subscription expire?  And, is there a code or is it automatic?  Thanks!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


i got the same one yesterday. I wish you could get the deal more than once since I ordered again today.

I'm behind and haven't read all the posts yet so I don't know if this has been answered, but how long is this going on?  I'd rather wait until after the weekend (so Sunday) to get a huge chunk of my Christmas shopping done.  Not waiting until Dec. 23rd this year


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They just sent this in my latest mystery two pack. Hoping I won't get another
I want this so bad.  This is my 6th box or so from BB and I have yet to get an Eyeko product!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm behind and haven't read all the posts yet so I don't know if this has been answered, but how long is this going on?  I'd rather wait until after the weekend (so Sunday) to get a huge chunk of my Christmas shopping done.  Not waiting until Dec. 23rd this year




The email I received states the 100 points offer is good thru 11/21.  I'm  trying to get my Christmas shopping done early and online this year.  I find that, even though I am not old, the older I get the more I hate crowded, crazy shopping and especially the traffic of holiday shopping.  

http://link.birchbox.com/view/51e8865073068530b90a300f17e4k.384a/8a287c90

Above is the link for the email I was sent.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The email I received states the 100 points offer is good thru 11/21.  I'm  trying to get my Christmas shopping done early and online this year.  I find that, even though I am not old, the older I get the more I hate crowded, crazy shopping and especially the traffic of holiday shopping.  

http://link.birchbox.com/view/51e8865073068530b90a300f17e4k.384a/8a287c90

Above is the link for the email I was sent.  

I cannot handle the crowds between Thanksgiving and Christmas.  I love online shopping for that very reason.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The last couple times I decided to "sleep on it" with birchbox purchase decisions I've woken up in the middle of the night and ordered what ever I was contemplating. Problem (or not, depending on your point of view) is that I don't really remember doing it.

I've never regretted it though!

80% of my online purchases are done in the midnight hours!  Maybe my guilt at buying more makeup/skin care goes to bed at 9:00. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I cannot handle the crowds between Thanksgiving and Christmas.  I love online shopping for that very reason.

I am the same!  I try to avoid any stores during that month, I even hate buying groceries.  I used to love shopping during Black Friday and December but now it's just too exhausting!


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of the NYC locations (there are a few in the city)!

haha sorry i forgot to mention i live in nyc too lol the one on 100th st &amp; columbus is the one that's close to me but i seem to have bad timing &amp; go whenever they're out of the good stuff, or maybe they just don't get a good selection of beauty stuff. 


Ah - I agree, the beauty selection at the 100th street store isn't great. 

The list I posted was for the TJ Maxx at Columbus Circle (57th street). Everything I mentioned was in the beauty section, except for the Chuao bars and Bain de Terre (both are by the registers).


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The email I received states the 100 points offer is good thru 11/21.  I'm  trying to get my Christmas shopping done early and online this year.  I find that, even though I am not old, the older I get the more I hate crowded, crazy shopping and especially the traffic of holiday shopping.  

http://link.birchbox.com/view/51e8865073068530b90a300f17e4k.384a/8a287c90

Above is the link for the email I was sent.  

I LOOOOVE online shopping (plus you can use ebates!)  I usually do most of my shopping online - I just feel that I get better deals that way!  Thanks for the info.. I have plenty of time.


----------



## disconik (Nov 8, 2013)

Yay! Clicky truck became clicky!! My box weight is .8050.  This must mean I'm getting the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2013)

> 80% of my online purchases are done in the midnight hours!Â  Maybe my guilt at buying more makeup/skin care goes to bed at 9:00.Â  I am the same!Â  I try to avoid any stores during that month, I even hate buying groceries.Â  I used to love shopping during Black Friday and December but now it's just too exhausting!


 When I was in college, I worked in a grocery store. Then I used to work in an office building that was part of a complex that included a mall -- and one single-lane road in and out of the complex. I *hate* setting foot in grocery stores or malls during this time of year! Serious flashbacks. I'm doing a big grocery shopping expedition this weekend so I can at least avoid grocery stores until after Thanksgiving. I may be stuck eating Chex mix, Girl Scout cookies, and iced tea next week because that's what is left in my cupboards, but at least I can avoid the mayhem.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 8, 2013)

Dumb question- how long does it take for gift cards to get emailed?  I just gifted a $10 GC from my second (third?) account to my main.. still waiting for an email.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 8, 2013)

CLICKY TRUCK!!!!! I be running around jumping and celebration if I weren't still cuddled up in bed warm and cozy. .8900 due Nov 13th. That seems really soon! Usually my expected delivery date is closer to 10 days out.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 8, 2013)

> Dumb question- how long does it take for gift cards to get emailed? Â I just gifted a $10 GC from my second (third?) account to my main.. still waiting for an email.


 It took a few minutes last night for me. My mom emailed me a BB GC for my birthday and it took a couple hours to come though.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 8, 2013)

Clicky truck! .6670  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Excited for more box spoilers from people who get their boxes today!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


When I was in college, I worked in a grocery store. Then I used to work in an office building that was part of a complex that included a mall -- and one single-lane road in and out of the complex. I *hate* setting foot in grocery stores or malls during this time of year! Serious flashbacks. I'm doing a big grocery shopping expedition this weekend so I can at least avoid grocery stores until after Thanksgiving. I may be stuck eating Chex mix, Girl Scout cookies, and iced tea next week because that's what is left in my cupboards, but at least I can avoid the mayhem.

I worked in a grocery store in college and afterwards too.  The worse cussing I ever took was on a Christmas Eve over chicken broth.  That's why I refuse to shop on Christmas Eve or Thanksgiving.  To many memories.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It took a few minutes last night for me. My mom emailed me a BB GC for my birthday and it took a couple hours to come though.

Thank you!  I will try to not panic, at least until 2:00 this afternoon


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you!  I will try to not panic, at least until 2:00 this afternoon 




I think it is funny how we have all become so used to everything being instant.  It is just normal for us now.  I can remember a time before anything was instant.  Now, if I have to wait five minutes it drives me crazy!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I worked in a grocery store in college and afterwards too.  The worse cussing I ever took was on a Christmas Eve over chicken broth.  That's why I refuse to shop on Christmas Eve or Thanksgiving.  To many memories.

I've been the frantic person (or sent a frantic person to a store) on Thanksgiving and Christmas before- both for insane reasons.  The first time something went wrong when we made the mashed potatoes- can't remember exactly what (I was a little too little) but my mom sent us into Food Lion to frantically look for something on Christmas.. there was absolutely nothing on the shelves, but we made it work.

The second time, my mom had made the most delicious looking cornish game hens for Thanksgiving (there were only three of us, me, my mom, and my brother), so no need for a turkey- but the stove top must have gotten exceptionally hot with the oven on (really old oven), and my mom set the pyrex of these finished game hens on the top of the stove.. which, in case you're wondering, is a no no.  The pyrex dish exploded, therefore ruining the cornish game hens- they looked delicious, and I am still sad about their demise to this day.  But we had to rally as my mother cried that she had ruined Thanksgiving- I sent my brother on a frantic run to find any kind of already cooked meat that was hot and looked semi-acceptable to whoever ended up being open (I think he ended up getting pieces of fried chicken from Wal-Mart), as I helped clean up the cornish game hens.  Thankfully, the rest of the food was fine, but she felt so bad for ruining the main course.  Of course, my brother and I didn't care, and we just kept going.. but yeah.. stores and holidays are a no go.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it is funny how we have all become so used to everything being instant.  It is just normal for us now.  I can remember a time before anything was instant.  Now, if I have to wait five minutes it drives me crazy!  

Hahaha right?  It's so funny!  I remember having to wait for everything.. but now there's so much instant gratification.. waiting makes me insane!


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a clicky truck! My box weight is 0.8880


----------



## Lanai12 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm shocked the box pages haven't loaded yet. Give me something BB! I don't have my tracking yet.


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 8, 2013)

Gah!  My truck still isn't clicky!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2013)

> I worked in a grocery store in college and afterwards too.Â  The worse cussing I ever took was on a Christmas Eve over chicken broth.Â  That's why I refuse to shop on Christmas Eve or Thanksgiving.Â  To many memories.


 Gah. Chicken broth and CANNED PUMPKIN. And when I worked grocery, I spent part of my time in the seafood and deli departments. The deli was okay, but seafood at Christmas? I cleaned so many crabs and prawns that I don't even want to *look* at them now. We had whole crabs for 99 cents a pound a couple of years. I would spend my entire shift cleaning five to ten crabs per customer because they were having parties and didn't want to deal with the ickiness themselves. Our sink backed up from the crab butter at least twice a shift. Just *ugh*! My last holiday season working there, I developed something "highly contagious" per my doctor and lost my voice. He wrote a note stating that I should under no circumstances so much as leave my house due to the infectious nature of whatever I had. My boss? Demanded I work anyway. Since I was there visiting my parents on holiday break and would only be available for another couple of weeks (and I was working there as a favor to the manager and because I had nothing better to do, not because I was desperate for the money), I had to have my *mom* (who worked for the same company at a different store) tell the boss that there were two options: I would get Christmas week off and return for New Year's week, or I would simply not return because the doctor stated it was a public health issue. Mom had to do it because I could not so much as say one single word. The boss was still mad that I wouldn't work. Not that I was sick. That I wouldn't CHECK OUT GROCERIES DURING THE BUSIEST TIME OF THE YEAR DESPITE THE FACT THAT MY DOCTOR THREATENED TO CALL THE HEALTH DEPARTMENT IF I WENT BACK TO WORK. Ahem. Yeah. So there's that. (And, hey, we already got a whooping cough alert here! One of the bus drivers shared with his entire route during the morning commute.)


----------



## eliu8108 (Nov 8, 2013)

Clicky truck!! Box weight is 0.7950.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 8, 2013)

Shipping has been taking forever on everything I order lately! I placed an order last Friday, the 2nd it shipped Newgistics on the 6th and it won't be here until at least the 14th! It says delivery between the 14th and 18th. My Birchbox was handed to UPSMI on the 6th as well and is supposed to be here on the 12th.

I feel like I am being impatient but things keep taking longer and longer to get to me.

My daughter's recent Justice order took a month. FedEx lost it. I got them to overnight me a new order and both boxes magically showed up the same day.


----------



## ALWiech123 (Nov 8, 2013)

My box weighs 0.6000, anyone else have the same weight? I am supposed to get it the 12th and cant wait!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shipping has been taking forever on everything I order lately! I placed an order last Friday, the 2nd it shipped Newgistics on the 6th and it won't be here until at least the 14th! It says delivery between the 14th and 18th. My Birchbox was handed to UPSMI on the 6th as well and is supposed to be here on the 12th.

I feel like I am being impatient but things keep taking longer and longer to get to me.

My daughter's recent Justice order took a month. FedEx lost it. I got them to overnight me a new order and both boxes magically showed up the same day.
I ordered from Zoya, my package shipped from Ohio, I live in Virginia, right now my nail polish is in Alabama!  I didn't know Alabama was on the way from Ohio to Virginia!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 8, 2013)

I got my second clicky truck! It's .8900! Hoping for one of those chocolate bars!


----------



## meganbernadette (Nov 8, 2013)

@ALWiech123 my box is the same weight... 0.6000


----------



## PrincessPuff (Nov 8, 2013)

Got my clicky truck. weight is .8950!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2013)

Clickyyyy!!! .7650


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

Both of my trucks are clicky, but no tracking info yet.  That kinda scares me that I will get two identical boxes!


----------



## sbeam36 (Nov 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck for me. :-(


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 8, 2013)

One of my accounts is clicky! 0.660


----------



## tasertag (Nov 8, 2013)

The boxes seem relatively heavy this month. Fingers crossed for full sized candy bars for most boxes this month!


----------



## HeatherS (Nov 8, 2013)

Yay! Me too! .8900


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 8, 2013)

0.7900!  So glad its much earlier than last month!!!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 8, 2013)

Mystery pick twos are back in stock!


----------



## rouxroux (Nov 8, 2013)

For those of you who use cleanser + muslin cloths, how do you take care of the cloths? How often do you wash them?


----------



## LadyK (Nov 8, 2013)

Clicky truck with a weight of 0.5950!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rouxroux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you who use cleanser + muslin cloths, how do you take care of the cloths? How often do you wash them?
I wash mine after one day.  I make my own laundry detergent and just throw it in the washing machine.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 8, 2013)

.8950 here did a list get posted of all the boxes this month?


----------



## ariley7825 (Nov 8, 2013)

Mine is .6050 has anyone received one with the same weight yet?  It is driving me crazy!


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rouxroux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you who use cleanser + muslin cloths, how do you take care of the cloths? How often do you wash them?
I wash mine after one day.  I make my own laundry detergent and just throw it in the washing machine.  

Would you mind sharing your laundry detergent recipe?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariley7825* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is .6050 has anyone received one with the same weight yet?  It is driving me crazy! 




Box twins! My delivery is set for Monday..it's driving me nuts, too!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 8, 2013)

No clicky truck yet!  



  Hopefully that means they're sending me something extra-special!  



  Yeah, probably not.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 8, 2013)

Why, why, WHY do people feel it necessary to post a pic of their UNOPENED box on instagram...?


----------



## pinkcrayon (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No clicky truck yet!  



  Hopefully that means they're sending me something extra-special!  



  Yeah, probably not.
same here. i've told myself i won't check again today, but we all know that's a lie.....


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would you mind sharing your laundry detergent recipe?




I will later tonight.  I have it saved on my tablet, which is at home.


----------



## unicorn (Nov 8, 2013)

My box just got here way ahead of schedule, I was shocked! My box weight was .6400 -- its a pretty nice box. Nothing mind blowing but nothing I hate either. Sample sizes are really nice too!





Contents:


BeeKind Body Lotion (30 mL)
Vasanti BrightenUp Enzymatic Face Rejuvinator (20g)
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Black (.04 oz)
Color Club Polish in On the Rocks - looks like its from the Cocktail Hour Collection with 3 possible shades.
Mighty Leaf Tea Pouches in Vanilla Bean, Green Tea Tropical, and Organic African Nectar


----------



## misslaurelann (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No clicky truck yet!  




  Hopefully that means they're sending me something extra-special!  



  Yeah, probably not.
None for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I better get TWO chocolate bars for being so patient (yeah right)


----------



## ariley7825 (Nov 8, 2013)

Luckily, I have a Sample Society and Test Tube beauty package waiting for me at home so it will give me something new to play with while I wait!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck for me! :-(


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2013)

Tracking on both accounts! The notices went out at exactly the same time, which usually means dupes, but one box is 0.775, and the other is 0.665, which is a good sign for different boxes!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 8, 2013)

Just made a BB order...made the total come to $35.50 after $30 in points, added the mystery 2 pack (it added to my cart but did not deduct the $10 for the order being over $35), then tried to add the DERMAE code for the free face scrub for orders over $25 and it told me the code was invalid. Chatted with a "discovery specialist" who couldn't help me, told me to call in. I tried refreshing and logging in and out and both the mystery pack and DERMAE still wouldn't work. Decided I didn't need to spend the extra $ to bring the cart up to the GWP minimums....got the bf some of his fave shave cream ($16.50), and the Caudalie hand cream set ($25) for $11 after $30 in points. Thanks for letting me save my other $25 BB, it could have been fun, but it really wasn't worth the hassle.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tracking on both accounts! The notices went out at exactly the same time, which usually means dupes, but one box is 0.775, and the other is 0.665, which is a good sign for different boxes!
The last two months (Sept &amp; Oct) my boxes have gotten tracking info at the exact same time but I've had different boxes on both. Even the month when my boxes had nearly identical weights (like off by .0010, haha) :-D


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been trying to gift my Mom a 3 month sub for her birthday literally ALL day :/


----------



## ddave (Nov 8, 2013)

YAYAYAYAY! Got my shipping notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The weight is .795 lbs which means I probably got the Beauty Protector stuff which I sampled from a friend (really weighed down my thin hair)  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 8, 2013)

My truck still isn't clicky yet and it's been a few days 



 I keep checking every few hours! 

By the way, did anyone notice that on the site, under Women's Magazine, November's Issue, the article is the exact same as the men's? I was reading it and wondering why it was talking about shaving mustaches lol...


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck for my main account!  It used to ship so early..

On another note- my gift card came in about an hour after I sent it, so that's good!

Also random- I won the Juice Beauty + Ann Taylor Instagram thing, and I emailed them about it almost immediately.. got no response.  Emailed again just to be like "hey.. did.. I miss something?" and they overnighted a package UPS for me.  It had great Juice Beauty items (all full sizes.. three products).. but the packaging was just a bag and a handwritten note that was like "yay you won &lt;3 Birchbox" which I thought was funny.. I'm not complaining about free items, for sure, but the box it came in was gigantic and the stuff was little and not packaged very nicely.. ah well!  Just not what I expected from Birchbox!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 8, 2013)

Posting my box weight cause I haven't seen it pop us yet:  0.7980


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Nov 8, 2013)

dissapointed. Like the polish but will be doing a full box swap ugh


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no clicky truck for my main account!  It used to ship so early..

On another note- my gift card came in about an hour after I sent it, so that's good!

Also random- I won the Juice Beauty + Ann Taylor Instagram thing, and I emailed them about it almost immediately.. got no response.  Emailed again just to be like "hey.. did.. I miss something?" and they overnighted a package UPS for me.  It had great Juice Beauty items (all full sizes.. three products).. but the packaging was just a bag and a handwritten note that was like "yay you won &lt;3 Birchbox" which I thought was funny.. I'm not complaining about free items, for sure, but the box it came in was gigantic and the stuff was little and not packaged very nicely.. ah well!  Just not what I expected from Birchbox!
Congrats!!!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh and I just gifted myself a 3rd account for a 3 month sub to take advantage of the extra points. I have no idea if I'll even set that account up with a profile or be totally surprised. I think it might be fun to see what comes if I leave everything blank  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
@cari12 You are too fabulous for having 3 accounts. How fun!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

One of my accounts is clicky! 0.660
Box twinsies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






dissapointed. Like the polish but will be doing a full box swap ugh
I'm a little scared to ask, but what was your box weight??


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 8, 2013)

I went completely spoiler free this month!





Color Club polish in Top Shelf

Pop Beauty Aqua Lacquer in Flowering Fuchsia 

Tiossan Body Cream

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

Ahmad Tea London sampler
Weight: .6200

Overall, I'm excited to try everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 8, 2013)

Clicky truck. My weight is 0.667

I am really hoping for the Tocca hand cream, chocopods, chella and Vasanti. 

I wont be disappointed if I get Beauty Protector again because the scent is incredible and I will actually buy this once I have more points or there is a sale, but it would be a dupe for me so I doubt I will get it again. 

I will be highly disappointed if I get perfume samples or any foil packets! 



 Everyone!!!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote:@unicorn Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box just got here way ahead of schedule, I was shocked! My box weight was .6400 -- its a pretty nice box. Nothing mind blowing but nothing I hate either. Sample sizes are really nice too!





Contents:


BeeKind Body Lotion (30 mL)
Vasanti BrightenUp Enzymatic Face Rejuvinator (20g)
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Black (.04 oz)
Color Club Polish in On the Rocks - looks like its from the Cocktail Hour Collection with 3 possible shades.
Mighty Leaf Tea Pouches in Vanilla Bean, Green Tea Tropical, and Organic African Nectar
 What does the Bee Kind lotion smell like? What is the scent?Looks like a pretty good box. The liner looks great and I am really hoping for the Vasanti in my box!


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 8, 2013)

My first account got a "live" clicky truck Wednesday, but there's no updated info.  My second truck went clicky today -- weight of 0.665 with delivery slated for the 13th.

Can I gift a sub to an email address that already has a subscription?  If I do, what happens -- 2 boxes to that email for the length of the sub, or does it just add the months to the current subscription?  I'm thinking about "cross-gifting" 3 month subs to each of my email addresses ... but I don't especially want 4 birch boxes a month!  if anyone knows, could you let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first account got a "live" clicky truck Wednesday, but there's no updated info.  My second truck went clicky today -- weight of 0.665 with delivery slated for the 13th.

Can I gift a sub to an email address that already has a subscription?  If I do, what happens -- 2 boxes to that email for the length of the sub, or does it just add the months to the current subscription?  I'm thinking about "cross-gifting" 3 month subs to each of my email addresses ... but I don't especially want 4 birch boxes a month!  if anyone knows, could you let me know.  Thanks.
I just gifted a 6 month sub from my first account to my second account last month (i paid with mostly points from the first sub). I was able to choose when the receiving sub would get the welcome box (I chose oct 21st), so I received the welcome box (first box of the gift sub) within the following week. After that, the gift sub takes the place of the original subscription, for the length of the gift sub. November will be my second box of the 6 month gift sub. When the 6 months run out, I believe they will email me a notice and ask if I would like to continue the subscription after the gift runs out. 

So the answer is, the gift takes the place of the original sub, so you don't have to pay on that account until the gift runs out.


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went completely spoiler free this month!





Color Club polish in Top Shelf

Pop Beauty Aqua Lacquer in Flowering Fuchsia 

Tiossan Body Cream

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

Ahmad Tea London sampler
Weight: .6200

Overall, I'm excited to try everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks like this might be one of my boxes. Shipping weight matches up. I can't say I'm all that excited to try anything except for the Vasanti. I got the Pop gloss last month but in a different shade, so that's good. I'm going to hold out hope that there is a better box for me that happens to weigh 0.6200 lbs. haha


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like this might be one of my boxes. Shipping weight matches up. I can't say I'm all that excited to try anything except for the Vasanti. I got the Pop gloss last month but in a different shade, so that's good. I'm going to hold out hope that there is a better box for me that happens to weigh 0.6200 lbs. haha
My box is also .62 pounds so who knows?  How was the pop gloss?  Sticky?


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 8, 2013)

One clicky trucky - .8090 (my heaviest box to date).


----------



## unicorn (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What does the Bee Kind lotion smell like? What is the scent?Looks like a pretty good box. The liner looks great and I am really hoping for the Vasanti in my box!

Its not heavily scented at all -- just a faint scent of chamomile, which is one of the main ingredients. Its really nice!


----------



## msamandaliz (Nov 8, 2013)

Birchbox was shipped today! Weight 0.8950 I AM SO INTERESTED!!! I wonder why its heavier then most.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 8, 2013)

> Birchbox was shipped today! Weight 0.8950 I AM SO INTERESTED!!! I wonder why its heavier then most.


 Full size chocolate bar? Yummy!


----------



## msamandaliz (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Full size chocolate bar? Yummy!
I actually wouldn't mind some chocolate this month. LOL


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just gifted a 6 month sub from my first account to my second account last month (i paid with mostly points from the first sub). I was able to choose when the receiving sub would get the welcome box (I chose oct 21st), so I received the welcome box (first box of the gift sub) within the following week. After that, the gift sub takes the place of the original subscription, for the length of the gift sub. November will be my second box of the 6 month gift sub. When the 6 months run out, I believe they will email me a notice and ask if I would like to continue the subscription after the gift runs out. 

So the answer is, the gift takes the place of the original sub, so you don't have to pay on that account until the gift runs out.
Ok this is really IMPORTANT though. I gifted my BF a sub a few months ago. I wanted to renew it for him and asked Birchbox how to avoid getting another Welcome box when I bought him another 3 month sub. 

This is what they wrote:

Hi Vania,

Thanks for getting back to me! If you extend the Gift Subscription, he won't receive another Welcome Box. To extend a subscription simply follow these steps (after the first month):

Step 1: Log into your account at Birchbox.com and go to your Account Settings. 
Step 2: Click on Gift Purchase History (bottom left).
Step 3: All gifts purchased will be displayed. Click on "Send Another Gift".
Step 4: Choose how many more months you'd like to send.
Step 5: Add to cart and place the order.

His Welcome Box was kinda disappointing and it is always a bummer to get random stuff (left overs) that is not in the spoilers or sneak peeks so I wanted to make sure we got the actual monthly boxes. Hope this makes sense and is helpful.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 8, 2013)

Fun to see so many boxes already.. I looove the Vasanti, it makes my skin look awesome. And I love Eyeko liners! Neither of my boxes have clicky trucks. Sigh. No big deal.. But it would be nice if one of them did!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first account got a "live" clicky truck Wednesday, but there's no updated info.  My second truck went clicky today -- weight of 0.665 with delivery slated for the 13th.

Can I gift a sub to an email address that already has a subscription?  If I do, what happens -- 2 boxes to that email for the length of the sub, or does it just add the months to the current subscription?  I'm thinking about "cross-gifting" 3 month subs to each of my email addresses ... but I don't especially want 4 birch boxes a month!  if anyone knows, could you let me know.  Thanks.
In order to extend a gift sub you must do the steps below. It will not only extend your sub but also help you avoid a dreaded Welcome Box. 

Birchbox wrote to me: 

Hi Vania,

Thanks for getting back to me! If you extend the Gift Subscription, he won't receive another Welcome Box. To extend a subscription simply follow these steps (after the first month):

Step 1: Log into your account at Birchbox.com and go to your Account Settings. 
Step 2: Click on Gift Purchase History (bottom left).
Step 3: All gifts purchased will be displayed. Click on "Send Another Gift".
Step 4: Choose how many more months you'd like to send.
Step 5: Add to cart and place the order.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2013)

> My box is also .62 pounds so who knows? Â How was the pop gloss? Â Sticky? Â


 I got it last month. Sticky sticky. On the up side, I got it in both boxes, so I'm hoping that means they don't pull a different-shade-means-no-dupes with this one** because I really don't like it. ** They seem to usually only do this when they group things into new collections, like Zoya spring vs winter or twistband autumn vs lace vs sparkly, although they did send the Color Club Wanderlust collection out to the same people twice in a row.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In order to extend a gift sub you must do the steps below. It will not only extend your sub but also help you avoid a dreaded Welcome Box. 
Birchbox wrote to me: 

Hi Vania,

Thanks for getting back to me! If you extend the Gift Subscription, he won't receive another Welcome Box. To extend a subscription simply follow these steps (after the first month):

Step 1: Log into your account at Birchbox.com and go to your Account Settings. 
Step 2: Click on Gift Purchase History (bottom left).
Step 3: All gifts purchased will be displayed. Click on "Send Another Gift".
Step 4: Choose how many more months you'd like to send.
Step 5: Add to cart and place the order.

This is only if you want to continue gifting a sub to your other account correct? Not if you want to let the gift sub turn into a regular subscription, and pay for each month after the gift ends.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 8, 2013)

The box on my main account shipped, but still hasn't updated any weight or anything. My second account still isn't clicky I hope between my 2 boxes I get the Chella, Tocca &amp; Eyeko. Is that too much to ask the birchbox Gods for?


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 8, 2013)

I love all of the variations I've seen so far. And finally a color club polish that isn't a cream. Excited for chocolate too!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is only if you want to continue gifting a sub to your other account correct? Not if you want to let the gift sub turn into a regular subscription, and pay for each month after the gift ends.
Correct


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 8, 2013)

Got an email from Birchbox- got excited cause I thought it was my shipping information, was not my shipping info.  Got invited to a prescreening of Delivery Man?  To keep with the theme of whatever the theme is that I'm blanking on?  Free movie!  Hooray!


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The last couple times I decided to "sleep on it" with birchbox purchase decisions I've woken up in the middle of the night and ordered what ever I was contemplating. Problem (or not, depending on your point of view) is that I don't really remember doing it.

I've never regretted it though!
Yep... slept on it, and I woke up this morning totally convinced that I needed that second account.  I'm probably canceling Ipsy after this month, so that helped me rationalize the decision. 






Also, I'm still waiting on a clicky truck. Getting a teensy bit impatient over here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaD (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What does the Bee Kind lotion smell like? What is the scent?Looks like a pretty good box. The liner looks great and I am really hoping for the Vasanti in my box!

Its not heavily scented at all -- just a faint scent of chamomile, which is one of the main ingredients. Its really nice!

That sounds really nice. I'm really intrigued by the brand, but I can't seem to find it on the BB site.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 8, 2013)

Slightly OT: my fiances birchbox man was shipped late this month so they gave him 100pts to say sorry ( wouldn't hAve even noticed it was late if they hadn't done this) but now that its finally here 3 of his 5 products were missing! I emailed bb photos but what do they normally do in this situation?


----------



## natashaia (Nov 8, 2013)

both of my boxes haven't received shipping notifications yet. i really hope they aren't the same! i changed my profile on one of them right before the last box, hoping for no duplicates in november.


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 8, 2013)

I was wondering what those extra points were in my account. Now I get it! My first bb had a product missing and they mailed it right out to me.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 8, 2013)

Finally got tracking information! It shows my weight to be 0.8900 - pretty heavy box lol I'm curious what's in it but it says delivery date of 11/13  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so far..., hoping for some TOCCA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> to try. Anyone else get this wt too?  I just saw a few posts that has this as well. Also when does the Birchbox website update what we're receiving in our boxes?


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 8, 2013)

> I was wondering what those extra points were in my account. Now I get it! My first bb had a product missing and they mailed it right out to me.


 Oops that was supposed to be quoting the post about bb man.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 8, 2013)

Received both my boxes today. First box had the Chella, Tocca lotion, Vasanti, CC Top Shelf polish, and Chuao Honeycomb (0.6150 lb). Second had Chella, BeeKind body lotion, CC Dark'N Stormy polish, Paula's Choice Resist BHA , and Chauo Honeycomb (0.5750 lb). I'm pretty happy. I wanted the Tocca lotion and really wanted to try the honeycomb Chauo. I've gotten the Chella from ipsy and the Vasanti from a Pick-Two pack, so it's all going on my trade list.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 8, 2013)

> Got an email from Birchbox- got excited cause I thought it was my shipping information, was not my shipping info. Â Got invited to a prescreening of Delivery Man? Â To keep with the theme of whatever the theme is that I'm blanking on? Â Free movie! Â Hooray!


 Me too! For Chicago. Buuut I didn't realize it's on a Tuesday night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## unicorn (Nov 8, 2013)

I just tried the Vasanti BrightenUp that came in my box, and HOLYYYY CRAP. I am in love. This stuff works every bit as well as my lactic acid peels, without the redness and burning and downtime. I had a horribly gross looking dry, flaky spot on my chin and its like it was never even there after one use and my skin is SO soft.

Barring some ridiculous reaction tomorrow when I wake up, this stuff is looking like HG status. Def buying a full size if it keeps up with these results.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tried the Vasanti BrightenUp that came in my box, and HOLYYYY CRAP. I am in love. This stuff works every bit as well as my lactic acid peels, without the redness and burning and downtime. I had a horribly gross looking dry, flaky spot on my chin and its like it was never even there after one use and my skin is SO soft.

Barring some ridiculous reaction tomorrow when I wake up, this stuff is looking like HG status. Def buying a full size if it keeps up with these results.
That's funny. I've heard some people absolutely rave about it like this too. When I tried it, I couldn't tell if it really worked for me, my face didn't feel any different after using it, whereas when I used Suki I felt like ALL of the dirt and oil had been lifted from my face.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 8, 2013)

After seeing all the boxes pop up so far, my .57 box weight is making me more and more nervous that it's full of tea and paula's choice. I mean I wouldn't mind it, but I'm really wanting to try the Chella and Vasanti.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pregnant and having trouble gaining weight, actually having trouble not losing weight (what a problem to have, I know). Send the cookie vibes my way! Lol. I don't know how I feel about Ginger Molasses, but I will try it! 

Ok....this was set up too easily for me to ignore......COOKIE IS SENDING YOU SOME COOKIE VIBES!





LOL, I'm so so sorry....I really just had to. I do hope your troubles stop soon! and congratulations, btw!

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Full size chocolate bar? Yummy!

Oh my goodness, yes please, yes please!


----------



## unicorn (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's funny. I've heard some people absolutely rave about it like this too. When I tried it, I couldn't tell if it really worked for me, my face didn't feel any different after using it, whereas when I used Suki I felt like ALL of the dirt and oil had been lifted from my face.

I like the Suki too, but it doesnt really do much for the really stubborn dry spots. It makes my skin super glowy though. I did leave the Vasanti on for about 2-3 minutes while I was in the bath though, which probably helped.


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 8, 2013)

This is the fastest I've ever gotten my box.

I'm happy with it.





ETA: weight .6200


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 8, 2013)

Fyi I was able to use the gift subscription code two times from my main acct and got the promo points both times. So I gifted myself a 3 month sub yesterday and today gifted my sis in law one. Got 100 bonus pts plus 35 regular pts on both (added $5 wipes to get the mystery pick 2). Just thought I'd share.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the fastest I've ever gotten my box.

I'm happy with it.





ETA: weight .6200

Nice box! I have so many CC minis, but I don't have any colors like the ones they're sending out, so secretly hoping I get one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I like the Suki too, but it doesnt really do much for the really stubborn dry spots. It makes my skin super glowy though.* I did leave the Vasanti on for about 2-3 minutes while I was in the bath though, which probably helped.*
Oooooh interesting tip. If I ever get it again, I'll definitely try this. I don't recall exactly how I used it, but I'm a fast face washer, so it definitely wasn't anywhere near 3 minutes.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 8, 2013)

> Fyi I was able to use the gift subscription code two times from my main acct and got the promo points both times. So I gifted myself a 3 month sub yesterday and today gifted my sis in law one. Got 100 bonus pts plus 35 regular pts on both (added $5 wipes to get the mystery pick 2). Just thought I'd share.


 I was able to use it twice too! I sent myself a three month starting in November and another starting in February!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 8, 2013)

clicky truck but no weight! i want it all NOOOOW.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one hanging out on MUT on a Friday night. Just had to put that out there.


----------



## tameloy (Nov 8, 2013)

Got mine! Weight was .59. Was hoping for the Tocca but I really like the way this lotion smells.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 8, 2013)

> I'm glad I'm not the only one hanging out on MUT on a Friday night. Just had to put that out there.


 Perhaps it is mask party time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Perhaps it is mask party time!





I still need to try my juice beauty green apple peel i got from bb! idk what i've been saving it for, i guess just nervous because i've never used a product like it LOL


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 8, 2013)

> I still need to try my juice beauty green apple peel i got from bb! idk what i've been saving it for, i guess just nervous because i've never used a products like it LOL


 I have ultra sensitive skin (to the point that I get hives and rashes constantly even with meds), but it was sensitive enough even for me. You will feel a little tingling but it does make your skin look refreshed. (I promise I am not a brand rep!)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad I'm not the only one hanging out on MUT on a Friday night. Just had to put that out there.
i've been at work all day AND i just finished grading a whole set of quizzes for the prof I'm GAing for...The average score so far was a 4.35/10..where there was a 1pt freebie point. Ugh. I had to stop.

I need some MakeUpTalk and a whole lotta window shopping at Sephora.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad I'm not the only one hanging out on MUT on a Friday night. Just had to put that out there.
I'm so tired after my long week, that being on MuT on my laptop while watch House Hunters and House Hunters International is taking all the energy I have.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so tired after my long week, that being on MuT on my laptop while watch House Hunters and House Hunters International is taking all the energy I have.  
My body still hasn't adjusted to the time change, I haven't done jack except for the daily grind at school and I'm exhausted 24/7, its really awful.


----------



## tasertag (Nov 8, 2013)

> This is the fastest I've ever gotten my box. I'm happy with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ETA: weight .6200 WANT. I can't wait for my box to come.


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like this might be one of my boxes. Shipping weight matches up. I can't say I'm all that excited to try anything except for the Vasanti. I got the Pop gloss last month but in a different shade, so that's good. I'm going to hold out hope that there is a better box for me that happens to weigh 0.6200 lbs. haha
My box is also .62 pounds so who knows?  How was the pop gloss?  Sticky?  


*It's sticky but it's not the worst that I've tried. I actually quite like it. The Floating Rose shade is really pretty and not at all the color it looks online.*

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the fastest I've ever gotten my box.

I'm happy with it.





ETA: weight .6200


*Okay, now this .62 box would be a better match for me than the other one so here's hoping!*


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck! Evil evil birchbox....between this and ipsy I'm dying of lack of patience.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

> My body still hasn't adjusted to the time change, I haven't done jack except for the daily grind atÂ school and I'm exhausted 24/7, its really awful.


 I hear you on the time change. Nobody told my puppies and cat that there was a time change! I also think the cold weather and the getting dark at six make me tired.


----------



## LizGeary (Nov 8, 2013)

Does anybody have a box weight near .565??


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 8, 2013)

It's a great decision, I'm sure!!

I was never even considering a 2nd account... but now it's been on my mind NON STOP. I'm pretty sure if I don't just do it, I'll end up "sleep ordering" it anyways...It basically pays for its self....


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 8, 2013)

I might have made a Birchbox order because I am so impatient. I need to know something's on its way! Here's what I got: Chaco Assorted ChocoPod x2 Bain de Terre Detangler FRAIS Hand Sanitizer Mystery Sample Pack Total: $50.40 After discounts &amp; with points I paid: $2.32!!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh! and still no clicky truck! Boo!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


WANT. I can't wait for my box to come.
OOOOHHH.  I agree with Trix, I want this box.  I want another Chella!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sandyeggos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After seeing all the boxes pop up so far, my .57 box weight is making me more and more nervous that it's full of tea and paula's choice. I mean I wouldn't mind it, but I'm really wanting to try the Chella and Vasanti.

I have the same box weight. If we're box twins, then that eliminates the Vasanti Scrub because I've already gotten it. Ditto the Mighty Leaf Tea.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have the same box weight. If we're box twins, then that eliminates the Vasanti Scrub because I've already gotten it. Ditto the Mighty Leaf Tea. 
Hello, possible box twin! I'm totally okay without the Mighty Leaf Tea. I have a slight tea obsession already and could really use not getting anymore tea for a long time. Slightly bummed about Vasanti, but there's a few other items out there I'm excited about the possibility of getting.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm getting nervous about my box! All of my dream boxes seem to be around .5 to .6 in weight and my box is .8880. I hope I don't get the shampoo and conditioner!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 8, 2013)

Shoot! Hopefully one of you can help me!

I gifted myself a 3rd sub from my main account yesterday and went to set it up tonight. I used the link from the email and opened it in a new browser. Confirmed the details and when I went to set up a password for some reason Safari autofilled in my 2nd account details and logged me in. Now the link to claim the subscription says it can't be used again, my new account isn't accessible because I never set up a password. So I *think* the 3 month sub may have accidentally gotten added on to my 2nd account? I can't tell though, there's no "you have x number of months left on this sub" anywhere in my account to check.

I'm writing up an email to BB right now but I thought I would check here and see if anyone knew what to do! I really want to know where that 3 month sub went to!


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't get the gift sub code to work at all. Keeps giving me this error message, but I haven't used the code at all yet.


Promo code "HOLIDAY100" is not valid.

I've logged out, back in, taken the sub out of my cart, added it again, waited an hour, tried again - ugh - what's up?? I've gifted myself a sub several times before, and it's currently not active, so it's not that, either. (I have my 3rd acct for this, only gets gift subs from points of my other two subs.)

Plus, I can't get it to add the free pick-two no matter which product I add to jack up the price to $35min.

Glitchy. Anyone else have this problem right now? Maybe I just need to wait til morning...

ETA: Cari, just saw your post, too - maybe it really is an issue on the site right now.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 8, 2013)

It says my box weighs .6050, I haven't seen anyone else with that weight.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't get the gift sub code to work at all. Keeps giving me this error message, but I haven't used the code at all yet.


Promo code "HOLIDAY100" is not valid.

I've logged out, back in, taken the sub out of my cart, added it again, waited an hour, tried again - ugh - what's up?? I've gifted myself a sub several times before, and it's currently not active, so it's not that, either. (I have my 3rd acct for this, only gets gift subs from points of my other two subs.)

Plus, I can't get it to add the free pick-two no matter which product I add to jack up the price to $35min.

Glitchy. Anyone else have this problem right now? Maybe I just need to wait til morning...

ETA: Cari, just saw your post, too - maybe it really is an issue on the site right now.

Yeah I wonder if there is a glitch in the gift sub dept. as a whole since you're not the first person I've seen post they can't get the HOLIDAY100 code to work and now I can't get the gift sub I did get to set up correctly. 

The welcome box for this sub is supposed to ship Monday so we'll see what email account I get the shipping confirmation in I guess. Hopefully you get the code to work soon!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 8, 2013)

> It says my box weighs .6050, I haven't seen anyone else with that weight.
> Â Â


 This is my box weight exactly...still waiting to see a pic! I'm nervous lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 9, 2013)

> Yeah I wonder if there is a glitch in the gift sub dept. as a whole since you're not the first person I've seen post they can't get the HOLIDAY100 code to work and now I can't get the gift sub I did get to set up correctly.Â  The welcome box for this sub is supposed to ship Monday so we'll see what email account I get the shipping confirmation in I guess. Hopefully you get the code to work soon!Â


 I had this exact same issue earlier today. I spent three hours trying to gift my Mom a 3 month sub for her birthday next week. Finally, out of sheer desperation, I broke down and called BBCS and they were able to confirm that this indeed has been a problem for a few others, as well...they were able to get me taken care of pretty quickly over the phone, so I definitely suggest calling in! Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah I wonder if there is a glitch in the gift sub dept. as a whole since you're not the first person I've seen post they can't get the HOLIDAY100 code to work and now I can't get the gift sub I did get to set up correctly. 

The welcome box for this sub is supposed to ship Monday so we'll see what email account I get the shipping confirmation in I guess. Hopefully you get the code to work soon! 

I had this exact same issue earlier today. I spent three hours trying to gift my Mom a 3 month sub for her birthday next week. Finally, out of sheer desperation, I broke down and called BBCS and they were able to confirm that this indeed has been a problem for a few others, as well...they were able to get me taken care of pretty quickly over the phone, so I definitely suggest calling in! Hope that helps




Oh thanks! If I don't hear back by email over the weekend I'll call Monday. Either way it's all coming to me, I was just hoping to have 3 separate subs ;-)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 9, 2013)

> Oh thanks! If I don't hear back by email over the weekend I'll call Monday. Either way it's all coming to me, I was just hoping to have 3 separate subs ;-)Â


 Anytime!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 9, 2013)

I caved and used the holiday100 code to do a 3 month gift sub.  I have always been able to resist before but I wanted points and extras for my Secret Santa.  I'm excited for the welcome box.  Has anyone received one lately?  Any general notes on the contents?


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I caved and used the holiday100 code to do a 3 month gift sub.  I have always been able to resist before but I wanted points and extras for my Secret Santa.  I'm excited for the welcome box.  Has anyone received one lately?  Any general notes on the contents?
I'm not sure if it is just a super late October box but I've seen one several times on IG lately that has the Bain de Terre shampoo &amp; conditioner, staniac, evologie clear cream &amp; super goop sunscreen serum and almost every pic references it being their first box so I'm thinking that is it. 

Hopefully someone here gets theirs soon and can report back!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 9, 2013)

> I'm not sure if it is just a super late OctoberÂ box but I've seen one several times on IG lately that has the Bain de Terre shampoo &amp; conditioner, staniac, evologie clear cream &amp; super goop sunscreen serum and almost every pic references it being their first box so I'm thinking that is it.Â  Hopefully someone here gets theirs soon and can report back!


 I've seen them, as well, and usually their tagged with #myfirstbirchbox or something similar, so, yeah...I would assume those were the "Welcome" boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Couldn't get it to quote, but thanks for the tip about using different ages. I've had the profiles like that on 2 accounts for a while. Last month was my first month of dupe boxes. I could see where the things sent out were generic enough to appeal to classic and trendy people alike, but usually that gives me different stuff. But if I get more dupes, I'll add a few more years to my age. Not like I couldn't add years in BB land and still be much younger than I am, lol!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why, why, WHY do people feel it necessary to post a pic of their UNOPENED box on instagram...?
The least they could do is caption it with "For all you Birchbox subscribers who are *also* psychic!" Haha!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 9, 2013)

Woah guys, I only left for three hours.  Poured beer for a while at a festival with some of my brewing buddies.

I'm going to the Chicago show @allistra44!  I'm sad that you can't come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also got one of my boxes.. .5650

I got the BeeKind Body Lotion, Chella Highlighter, Folle de Joie, Wei Mud Mask, Wei Buffing Beads, and the tea!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 9, 2013)

I've been looking back through the thread but I can't find a post with the box urls for this month.  Are they working yet?  I think this might be a month where I can rule out a lot of boxes with products I already received.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box just got here way ahead of schedule, I was shocked! My box weight was .6400 -- its a pretty nice box. Nothing mind blowing but nothing I hate either. Sample sizes are really nice too!





Contents:


BeeKind Body Lotion (30 mL)
Vasanti BrightenUp Enzymatic Face Rejuvinator (20g)
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Black (.04 oz)
Color Club Polish in On the Rocks - looks like its from the Cocktail Hour Collection with 3 possible shades.
Mighty Leaf Tea Pouches in Vanilla Bean, Green Tea Tropical, and Organic African Nectar
 And I think I have my dream box! 



 One of my weights is similar, so I can hope. The lotion is just ok, but that Vasanti sounds interesting. Polish looks silvery and usable. I LOVE the Tropical and African Nectar teas, but I've not tried the Vanilla Bean. As for the Eyeko, I really want one of those. I ordered the trio from Sephora but the brown was dry. They sent me another one and same thing--brown was dry. But the black was great. Since I wouldn't use the navy much (if at all) I couldn't justify keeping it and didn't bother reordering. I think the trios are just too old and should be tossed rather than sold, IMHO.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been looking back through the thread but I can't find a post with the box urls for this month.  Are they working yet?  I think this might be a month where I can rule out a lot of boxes with products I already received.  
hmmm good question, they had to have changed the url pattern of the links, because i tried this and it didn't work

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2013/november-2013-bb1

usually there would at least be place holders by now. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why, why, WHY do people feel it necessary to post a pic of their UNOPENED box on instagram...?
The least they could do is caption it with "For all you Birchbox subscribers who are *also* psychic!" Haha!

Lol!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been looking back through the thread but I can't find a post with the box urls for this month.  Are they working yet?  I think this might be a month where I can rule out a lot of boxes with products I already received.  
hmmm good question, they had to have changed the url pattern of the links, because i tried this and it didn't work

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2013/november-2013-bb1

usually there would at least be place holders by now. anyone have any ideas?

I've tried several different URL possibilities but haven't gotten anything to work yet. I wonder if they'll load in the morning?


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Nov 9, 2013)

> I'm a little scared to ask, but what was your box weight??


.6000


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've tried several different URL possibilities but haven't gotten anything to work yet. I wonder if they'll load in the morning?
i just tried a bunch of possibilities too based on old box link patterns and nothings worked. maybe they will. that's so odd because they usually have the 404 place holders by now.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sandyeggos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello, possible box twin! I'm totally okay without the Mighty Leaf Tea. I have a slight tea obsession already and could really use not getting anymore tea for a long time. Slightly bummed about Vasanti, but there's a few other items out there I'm excited about the possibility of getting. 

It's kinda fun having been a subscriber for so long that there has literally been at least one box I couldn't get due to product repetition for many months. Hopefully we're not actually box twins so you can get the stuff you want!

Has anyone gotten a 16 month code? Do they even still do those? I haven't gotten an email from Birchbox in months.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's kinda fun having been a subscriber for so long that there has literally been at least one box I couldn't get due to product repetition for many months. Hopefully we're not actually box twins so you can get the stuff you want!

Has anyone gotten a 16 month code? Do they even still do those? I haven't gotten an email from Birchbox in months.
i definitely recall sweet sixteen being a code i got, i just got 21 recently so sixteen wouldn't have been that long ago. hopefully you'll be getting something soon!


----------



## LizGeary (Nov 9, 2013)

> Woah guys, I only left for three hours. Â Poured beer for a while at a festival with some of my brewing buddies. I'm going to the Chicago show @allistra44 ! Â I'm sad that you can't come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also got one of my boxes.. .5650 I got the BeeKind Body Lotion, Chella Highlighter, Folle de Joie, Wei Mud Mask, Wei Buffing Beads, and the tea!


 I think that's what I'm getting! My box is .565  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Nov 9, 2013)

Mine is 0.560


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think that's what I'm getting! My box is .565






I'm pretty happy with it!  I used up my Folle de Joie that I traded for- so it'll be nice to have this one too.. and everything else is certainly useable!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 9, 2013)

Still no weight info despite having a clicky truck.... grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 9, 2013)

I only signed up about 2 weeks ago, but is there usually this much difference between when people receive boxes?  'Cos right now I'm seeing a ton of people that have received theirs and mine hasn't even shipped yet, that kind of stinks.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Nov 9, 2013)

Got my box for my second acct. today. It weighed .9650. Hopefully my picture works, I haven't had great luck with that lately.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2013)

> I only signed up about 2 weeks ago, but is there usually this much difference between when people receive boxes? Â 'Cos right now I'm seeing a ton of people that have received theirs and mine hasn't even shipped yet, that kind of stinks.Â


 They all ship by the 10th at the latest (unless you sign up late), but they ship in waves since there are so many subscribers. Also, usually when I get my tracking it's already in transit. So I'd bet your box is headed your way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box for my second acct. today. It weighed .9650. Hopefully my picture works, I haven't had great luck with that lately.




Didn't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mind itemizing what you got? My box is .8900.. I'm trying to figure out what the heavier boxes have in them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I only signed up about 2 weeks ago, but is there usually this much difference between when people receive boxes?  'Cos right now I'm seeing a ton of people that have received theirs and mine hasn't even shipped yet, that kind of stinks. 
they ship in waves, unless you sign up late, have an issue with your credit card, or something else like that, your box will probably ship by around the tenth.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box for my second acct. today. It weighed .9650. Hopefully my picture works, I haven't had great luck with that lately.




it's not working for me :[


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 9, 2013)

> > Â  Got my box for my second acct. today. It weighed .9650. Hopefully my picture works, I haven't had great luck with that lately.
> >
> >
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 9, 2013)

> This is the fastest I've ever gotten my box. I'm happy with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ETA: weight .6200 I want this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 
Got my box for my second acct. today. It weighed .9650. Hopefully my picture works, I haven't had great luck with that lately. http://files.makeuptalk.com/smilies/smilies/frown.gif[/IMG] Mind itemizing what you got? My box is .8900.. I'm trying to figure out what the heavier boxes have in them.


Me too. I'm thinking it has to be shampoo and conditioner Beauty Protect I think it's called? I think the heavier boxes so far have the full sized chocolate bars inside. I've gotten the Beauty Protector shampoo &amp; conditioner in a box and they aren't that heavy. 

eta: just went and checked - i got the BP shampoo &amp; conditioner in September, which also had the Ruffian polish in the box and it only weighed 0.550


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the heavier boxes so far have the full sized chocolate bars inside. I've gotten the Beauty Protector shampoo &amp; conditioner in a box and they aren't that heavy. 
Yup this. My BP box was only like .50/.60 ish. The bottles aren't that big. Definitely get multiple uses out of them, but they just don't carry that kind of weight unless the box has other big samples too. I'm thinking I MIGHT be getting a full size chocolate bar with my box weight of .76, unless there's another hefty item going around.


----------



## lucyla8 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the heavier boxes so far have the full sized chocolate bars inside. I've gotten the Beauty Protector shampoo &amp; conditioner in a box and they aren't that heavy. 
I'm getting a .9900 box and I've already received the Beauty Protector shampoo &amp; conditioner on that account...


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the heavier boxes so far have the full sized chocolate bars inside. I've gotten the Beauty Protector shampoo &amp; conditioner in a box and they aren't that heavy. 
Yup this. My BP box was only like .50/.60 ish. The bottles aren't that big. Definitely get multiple uses out of them, but they just don't carry that kind of weight unless the box has other big samples too. I'm thinking I MIGHT be getting a full size chocolate bar with my box weight of .76, unless there's another hefty item going around.

This would be the perfect night to look through all the possible boxes for heavy items. Lol. Grr Birchbox and your changing URLs!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Nov 9, 2013)

Spoiler



Fingers crossed!






Trying to add the picture a different way. Please work! In case it doesn't, here is a list of what I got.



Spoiler



Chella Ivory Lace Highlighter Pencil Full size

Color Club in Dark'n Stormy half size

Joie Folle de Joie eau de parfume 0.06 fl. oz.

Lierac Paris Huile Sensoreille  0.5 fl. oz.

uniqONE Shampoo &amp; Balm 2 - 0.7 fl. oz. packets

Ghiradelli Mint Cookie Bar


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 9, 2013)

We gotta 6-er, laaadiiiieeees!!!!!



> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Trying to add the picture a different way. Please work! In case it doesn't, here is a list of what I got.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Chella Ivory Lace Highlighter Pencil Full size Color Club in Dark'n Stormy half size Joie Folle de Joie eau de parfume 0.06 fl. oz. Lierac Paris Huile SensoreilleÂ  0.5 fl. oz. uniqONE Shampoo &amp; Balm 2 - 0.7 fl. oz. packets Ghiradelli Mint Cookie Bar


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it's not working for me :[
Just tried to post again and included a list.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Didn't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mind itemizing what you got? My box is .8900.. I'm trying to figure out what the heavier boxes have in them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Just reposted, hopefully the pic works this time, and I included a list.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Has anyone here gotten the box that has the Eyeko Black Magic mascara, Rose gold CC polish, Popcorn Choco Pod, DDF amplifying elixir, and the little jar of body cream? I LOVE that box and was curious if anyone knew what it weighed.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2013)

> Has anyone here gotten the box that has the Eyeko Black Magic mascara, Rose gold CC polish, Popcorn Choco Pod, DDF amplifying elixir, and the little jar of body cream? I LOVE that box and was curious if anyone knew what it weighed.Â


 Sounds like my dream box!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2013)

I love seeing MUT ladies on Instagram asking for bix weights!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love seeing MUT ladies on Instagram asking for bix weights!





Me too. Then I always get a chuckle when you can point out the non-MUTers because they seem so confused about why people are asking for their box weights :-D


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 9, 2013)

So far from what everyone has been saying, looks like I should be wanting the vasanti, chella, chocopods, and tocca. As long as I don't get any hair products... I feel like I am overloaded on those right at the moment form the samples I've been getting. (Which by birchbox law means I will get the BP set.. right?)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2013)

> Me too. Then I always get a chuckle when you can point out the non-MUTers because they seem so confused about why people are asking for their box weights :-D


 Hahaha yep!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 9, 2013)

Can't fall asleep... I ended up commenting on a TON of bb pics on Instagram then I remembered I truly am a rando there and that those aren't MUT-ers. Oops.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can't fall asleep... I ended up commenting on a TON of bb pics on Instagram then I remembered I truly am a rando there and that those aren't MUT-ers. Oops.
we all need a MUT badge on our instagrams that way i can comment on people's instagram pics without feeling creepy LOL.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

Within the last hour there is now suddenly a BB mobile site (not the app)! So maybe that's why the links aren't up yet? They're revamping the site?


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 9, 2013)

I



> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Trying to add the picture a different way. Please work! In case it doesn't, here is a list of what I got.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Chella Ivory Lace Highlighter Pencil Full size Color Club in Dark'n Stormy half size Joie Folle de Joie eau de parfume 0.06 fl. oz. Lierac Paris Huile SensoreilleÂ  0.5 fl. oz. uniqONE Shampoo &amp; Balm 2 - 0.7 fl. oz. packets Ghiradelli Mint Cookie Bar

I will be ecstatic if that is my box! I'm thinking it can bribe my husband into birchbox approval with the full size chocolate bar (or let him be and enjoy it all myself, he can be stubborn so why waste the chocolate??)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I've been in the market for a HG high lighter, got a teensy sample of benefit high beam from sephora today, but I was curious about the chella pencil. Everyone seems to rave about the joie folle de joie purfume so I'm curious about that too. Always happy with nail polish! Couldn't care less about the shampoo, just can't get excited about it. But everything else more than would make up for it. BUT What exactly is the Lierac Paris Huile Sensoreille? Another purfume?


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 9, 2013)

> Within the last hour there is now suddenly a BB mobile site (not the app)! So maybe that's why the links aren't up yet? They're revamping the site?


 That's exciting!!! It was frustrating trying to navigate the full site on my iphone. Didn't stop me though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 9, 2013)

I didn't realize the color club nail polishes were going to be in the boxes, I thought they were just new items in the shop. Fingers crossed I get dark and stormy! If I don't, I will definitely trade for it


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



Fingers crossed!






Trying to add the picture a different way. Please work! In case it doesn't, here is a list of what I got.



Spoiler



Chella Ivory Lace Highlighter Pencil Full size

Color Club in Dark'n Stormy half size

Joie Folle de Joie eau de parfume 0.06 fl. oz.

Lierac Paris Huile Sensoreille  0.5 fl. oz.

uniqONE Shampoo &amp; Balm 2 - 0.7 fl. oz. packets

Ghiradelli Mint Cookie Bar


 I don't think that's a box I would like beauty wise, but that chocolate bar might just make up for it! Too heavy to be my box, except on the account that has tracking which won't work. I might just get a surprise on that account.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 9, 2013)

> Still no weight info despite having a clicky truck.... grrrrrrrrrrr


 I'm in the same boat. Grrrrrrr.... Is definitely how I'm feeling too!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 9, 2013)

Bless their hearts..I keep seeing the ladies on Instagram saying ( when asked for their box weight)- "I don't know... It just says light weight"......! BAHAHA!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOOOHHH.  I agree with Trix, I want this box.  I want another Chella!
This is my first Chella and I didn't get it the last time it was in either BB or Ipsy.....how do you gals use it?


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 9, 2013)

Still no clicky truck. I am getting a little nervous.


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 9, 2013)

Mine finally updated with a weight of .62. It should be here today or Tuesday!


----------



## Lanai12 (Nov 9, 2013)

No clicky truck for me yet so I will throw this out into the BB world. Please don't send me tea. I have so much of it and I'm kind of picky about what I like. I am much easier to please with chocolate!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 9, 2013)

No clicky truck!!!! I think I'm going to have a good pout.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No clicky truck!!!! I think I'm going to have a good pout.

Right there with you at the Pouty Party!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 9, 2013)

> Mine finally updated with a weight of .62. It should be here today or Tuesday!


 Mine just updated too - same weight, but delivery estimated for Thursday. That's fine though I'm going to be OOT mon-fri ðŸ˜Š


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 9, 2013)

> Within the last hour there is now suddenly a BB mobile site (not the app)! So maybe that's why the links aren't up yet? They're revamping the site?


 I saw that! I was mid order (mid third order this week--I love points, codes, and pick twos) and I thought something had gone wrong! I now think I kind of like it!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first Chella and I didn't get it the last time it was in either BB or Ipsy.....how do you gals use it?
I got one in IPSY.  I mostly use it on my brow bone, and on my water line.  After watching the Blush Beauty video from last month, however, I also tried using it under my eyes and it does work nicely for me.  This would be a great product to take on a night out or long flight in your purse for touch ups.  If I don't get one in my BB I will be desperately trying to trade for one!


----------



## jocedun (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm also one of the ladies who doesn't have a clicky truck yet. Birchbox is going to give me an ulcer at this rate! Gimme shipping, pleaseeeeeee.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I
I will be ecstatic if that is my box! I'm thinking it can bribe my husband into birchbox approval with the full size chocolate bar (or let him be and enjoy it all myself, he can be stubborn so why waste the chocolate??) I've been in the market for a HG high lighter, got a teensy sample of benefit high beam from sephora today, but I was curious about the chella pencil. Everyone seems to rave about the joie folle de joie purfume so I'm curious about that too. Always happy with nail polish! Couldn't care less about the shampoo, just can't get excited about it. But everything else more than would make up for it.

*BUT What exactly is the Lierac Paris Huile Sensoreille? Another purfume?*
It's 

an all-over-your-body moisturizing/lock-in-the-moisture oil, like NUXE Huile Prodigieuse.  You can use it in your hair like a serum or on your face/body like moisturizer/lotion.  I love these multi-use oils!  My skin gets epically dry in the winter, and this is the first time in over fifteen years that my hair is longer than a few inches in the winter, so it will probably be dry as well.  I hope I get one even though I already have several different oils like this to choose from (including the NUXE *and* the gold NUXE)!  It looks like this one will smell really, really nice, but it's not a perfume.  More like a situation where they use certain oils that just happen to smell good.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ugh, my tracking that I received on Wednesday has still not updated. This happened last month too. I hope they're taking the extra time to make sure there's enough chocolate in there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woah guys, I only left for three hours.  Poured beer for a while at a festival with some of my brewing buddies.

I'm going to the Chicago show @allistra44!  I'm sad that you can't come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also got one of my boxes.. .5650

I got the BeeKind Body Lotion, Chella Highlighter, Folle de Joie, Wei Mud Mask, Wei Buffing Beads, and the tea!
I'm Chicago-based and didn't get an invite. Keeping my fingers crossed that BB is just slow at sending me one. I saw the trailer for it last night when I went to see Thor, and thought it looked pretty good. To anyone who's going: have a great time!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 9, 2013)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Â
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Me too. I'm thinking it has to be shampoo and conditioner Beauty Protect I think it's called? I think the heavier boxes so far have the full sized chocolate bars inside. I've gotten the Beauty Protector shampoo &amp; conditioner in a box and they aren't that heavy.Â  eta: just went and checked - i got the BP shampoo &amp; conditioner in September, which also had the Ruffian polish in the box and it only weighed 0.550 Awesome! I would much rather have a full size chocolate bar than the shampoo!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

holy cow, i got my tracking yesterday and its already in atlanta today. unfortunately that means i'll get it monday because of no mail tomorrow, but still excited!!!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

> holy cow, i got my tracking yesterday and its already in atlanta today. unfortunately that means i'll get it monday because of no mail tomorrow, but still excited!!!


 Monday is Veteran's Day. No mail til Tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Monday is Veteran's Day. No mail til Tuesday




ah dang. well i guess i'm peeking at my account then tomorrow!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm Chicago-based and didn't get an invite. Keeping my fingers crossed that BB is just slow at sending me one. I saw the trailer for it last night when I went to see Thor, and thought it looked pretty good. To anyone who's going: have a great time! 
Go to Birchbox's Eventbrite profile!  You can just sign up there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's what I did with the Ann Taylor event- didn't get an invite, but I went anyways.


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I only signed up about 2 weeks ago, but is there usually this much difference between when people receive boxes?  'Cos right now I'm seeing a ton of people that have received theirs and mine hasn't even shipped yet, that kind of stinks. 
Love your new picture! lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Didn't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mind itemizing what you got? My box is .8900.. I'm trying to figure out what the heavier boxes have in them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
My box is the same exact weight as yours. I am hoping for the chocolate bar that I can't eat on my diet.



  I plan to put it up and eat a little on my "cheat" day.  Nothing like a giant chocolate bar to sit around and test your will power.


----------



## Donna529 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No clicky truck!!!! I think I'm going to have a good pout.
One of mine is still no clicky, we are in the pouty party club


----------



## lorizav (Nov 9, 2013)

I desperately want to try the chuao in honey. I will have to save up weight watchers points to eat it but it sounds soooooooo good.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 9, 2013)

> I desperately want to try the chuao in honey. I will have to save up weight watchers points to eat it but it sounds soooooooo good.


 The chuao bars are small so it might not be that many points. The ghirardelli on the other hand...


----------



## birdiebijou (Nov 9, 2013)

Main account updated - .6150 and eta of Thursday. Just quickly read through thread and didn't see that weight yet? Haven't received email (and no clicky truck) for second account. I saw questions about welcome box - got mine about a week and a half ago for this account and it had: Bain de terre shampoo and conditioner, stainiac, evologie clear cream, and the foot wipes. Pretty good box!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 9, 2013)

> Main account updated - .6150 and eta of Thursday. Just quickly read through thread and didn't see that weight yet? Haven't received email (and no clicky truck) for second account. I saw questions about welcome box - got mine about a week and a half ago for this account and it had: Bain de terre shampoo and conditioner, stainiac, evologie clear cream, and the foot wipes. Pretty good box!


 Mine was that weight exactly and it had the Chella, Tocca lotion, Chuao, Vasanti, and CC Dark'N Stormy.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tried the Vasanti BrightenUp that came in my box, and HOLYYYY CRAP. I am in love. This stuff works every bit as well as my lactic acid peels, without the redness and burning and downtime. I had a horribly gross looking dry, flaky spot on my chin and its like it was never even there after one use and my skin is SO soft.

Barring some ridiculous reaction tomorrow when I wake up, this stuff is looking like HG status. Def buying a full size if it keeps up with these results.
the visanti brighten up is one of my favorite items ever and I also turned a few friends onto it


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 9, 2013)

I was just creepily watching my mailman put my mail in the box, and then I saw him go to the back of the truck and put a bright pink box in my mailbox!! My shipping was slated for the 12th! so happy its early.. will post the contents in a minute!


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 9, 2013)

Got one of my boxes today!



Spoiler








The Aloxxi product isn't something I've seen. I did a trial of their products for thinning/aging hair for Allure and liked it, so I'm interested in the hair spray. But as much as I like my Chella pencil, this is my third! I'd have to have a waterline the length of the Mississippi to ever use them up! Trade list, here it comes.


My husband was so adorable. He followed me into the den to watch me open it (saying -- "so, some nail polish and a thing"). When I was sad because there is no chocolate, he said "that's OK. We like tea." I love him! ETA: weight is .665


----------



## birdiebijou (Nov 9, 2013)

> Mine was that weight exactly and it had the Chella, Tocca lotion, Chuao, Vasanti, and CC Dark'N Stormy.


 Ooooh, good box! Thanks @evildrporkchop!!


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 9, 2013)

> Ugh, my tracking that I received on Wednesday has still not updated. This happened last month too. I hope they're taking the extra time to make sure there's enough chocolate in there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Maybe you'll get the chocolate they left out of my box!


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 9, 2013)

My box! (.8900 lbs)



Spoiler


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box! (.8900 lbs) 


Nice box! I'm definitely out for this one too since i already got Dr. Nipps


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 9, 2013)

I started a trade thread! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138987/birchbox-november-2013-swap


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 9, 2013)

> Got one of my boxes today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 That's a cute way to be consoled!


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 9, 2013)

STILL NO CLICKY TRUCK





Now that that's out of my system, you girls have gotten some great boxes!  I'm pretty new to BB so most of the items I've seen I haven't tried before.  Except the Chella, and I wan't a fan.  I hope I get tracking soon.  I'm feeling jealous!


----------



## XBrieX (Nov 9, 2013)

My box is out for delivery. Of course the mail is over 2 hours late though.


----------



## bwgraham (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the fastest I've ever gotten my box.

I'm happy with it.





ETA: weight .6200

this was my box got it today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  chuao bar is already gone...  i just ran out of my full bottle of vasanti so this is perfect. love the color of cc alreayd have two of the chella from ipsy bags but i use them so this will go on standby. overall a really good box for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I
I will be ecstatic if that is my box! I'm thinking it can bribe my husband into birchbox approval with the full size chocolate bar (or let him be and enjoy it all myself, he can be stubborn so why waste the chocolate??) I've been in the market for a HG high lighter, got a teensy sample of benefit high beam from sephora today, but I was curious about the chella pencil. Everyone seems to rave about the joie folle de joie purfume so I'm curious about that too. Always happy with nail polish! Couldn't care less about the shampoo, just can't get excited about it. But everything else more than would make up for it.

BUT What exactly is the Lierac Paris Huile Sensoreille? Another purfume?


Spoiler



Lierac Paris Huile Sesoreille is a multipurpose oil for body, face and hair. Here is a link to their website. http://www.lierac.com/int/index.php/huile-sensorielle.html


----------



## sweetietaa (Nov 9, 2013)

I hope I get one of those big chocolate bars.  I would like to try IT's a 10 also


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 9, 2013)

I had no clue Target sold the full size Chuao bars and they are cheaper than ordering online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 9, 2013)

I got my box today! I wasn't even expecting it so it was a nice surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler







The nail polish color s dark'n stormy

Could have done without the Viva La Juicy as I've already smelled it and don;t really care for it but no big deal.  I put some on and it's not too bad actually. So I will use it.  Might trade the Chella.  I'm drowning in highlighters as it is! 



Overall, I'm happy with this box, the chocolate is so good!

ETA: weight is 0.7900


----------



## lovepink (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had no clue Target sold the full size Chuao bars and they are cheaper than ordering online.




Also my Bed Bath and Beyond sells them for $4.99 or $3.99 and if you are like me and have a billion of the 20% coupons off you can use that too.  I am going to Target today and will be on the lookout for these!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today! I wasn't even expecting it so it was a nice surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler







The nail polish color s dark'n stormy

Could have done without the Viva La Juicy as I've already smelled it and don;t really care for it but no big deal.  I put some on and it's not too bad actually. So I will use it.  Might trade the Chella.  I'm drowning in highlighters as it is! 



Overall, I'm happy with this box, the chocolate is so good!
box weight? :]


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 9, 2013)

Still in the no clicky truck club


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm still surprised we haven't seen box pages load yet, or that none of the link combinations seem to work. I wanted to be lazy and go through all the box possibilities today, BB! Now I have no excuses to not be productive ;-)


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  box weight? :]
oops! just added it to my original post.  it was 0.7900


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oops! just added it to my original post.  it was 0.7900
Thanks! Seems like out of all of the boxes posted so far, this one is the closest to being what I might get based on weight and item contents :] If it is, I'd be totally happy!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Nov 9, 2013)

My main acct shipping info updated. It weighs .6650.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 9, 2013)

> I had no clue Target sold the full size Chuao bars and they are cheaper than ordering online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No Chuao at my Target. I look for them every time I go out there. I think somebody posted earlier on this thread that TJ Maxx sometimes has them by the cash registers, so I'm going to look for them today.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 9, 2013)

> I got my box today! I wasn't even expecting it so it was a nice surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Overall, I'm happy with this box, the chocolate is so good! ETA: weight is 0.7900 Is that vive la juicy noir? As in, everyone who got vive la juicy can still get it?


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've seen the Chuao at REI too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had no clue Target sold the full size Chuao bars and they are cheaper than ordering online.






No Chuao at my Target. I look for them every time I go out there. I think somebody posted earlier on this thread that TJ Maxx sometimes has them by the cash registers, so I'm going to look for them today. Yes, my TJ Maxx had the Chuao bars for $2.99 (by the cash registers and a couple in the food section)!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, it is viva la juicy noir. It is a different perfume than the original. So I imagine if got Got the original you could also get this.i got a bunch of the juicy perfumes previously but can't check rogue now to see which ones


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 9, 2013)

> Is that vive la juicy noir? As in, everyone who got vive la juicy can still get it?


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's 

an all-over-your-body moisturizing/lock-in-the-moisture oil, like NUXE Huile Prodigieuse.  You can use it in your hair like a serum or on your face/body like moisturizer/lotion.  I love these multi-use oils!  My skin gets epically dry in the winter, and this is the first time in over fifteen years that my hair is longer than a few inches in the winter, so it will probably be dry as well.  I hope I get one even though I already have several different oils like this to choose from (including the NUXE *and* the gold NUXE)!  It looks like this one will smell really, really nice, but it's not a perfume.  More like a situation where they use certain oils that just happen to smell good.
Oooo! i'd be interested in trying it, I've never tried oil on my skin or hair. My skin hates wintertime.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box! (.8900 lbs) 




Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today! I wasn't even expecting it so it was a nice surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler







The nail polish color s dark'n stormy

Could have done without the Viva La Juicy as I've already smelled it and don;t really care for it but no big deal.  I put some on and it's not too bad actually. So I will use it.  Might trade the Chella.  I'm drowning in highlighters as it is! 



Overall, I'm happy with this box, the chocolate is so good!

ETA: weight is 0.7900

At first when I saw these boxes I was so bummed because I thought I'd gotten Viva La Juicy before, and I wouldn't be able to get either of them! Then I looked back through my box history and it was Couture La La!  

I would be so in love with either of these!  Still no clicky for me, though.

ETA:  Is it me or are there a LOT of 6-item boxes this month?


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice box! I'm definitely out for this one too since i already got Dr. Nipps
I'm out on this one two, I've already received Supergoop and Dr Nipps.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


At first when I saw these boxes I was so bummed because I thought I'd gotten Viva La Juicy before, and I wouldn't be able to get either of them! Then I looked back through my box history and it was Couture La La!  

I would be so in love with either of these!  Still no clicky for me, though.

*ETA:  Is it me or are there a LOT of 6-item boxes this month?*
well they did say *more* samples to describe their more theme for this month ;]


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  *ETA:  Is it me or are there a LOT of 6-item boxes this month?*
I think they're trying to make up for all the 4 item boxes last month with the chapstick.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 9, 2013)

Hahah. AGREED!



> I think they're trying to make up for all the 4 item boxes last month with the chapstick.


----------



## XBrieX (Nov 9, 2013)

Just received my box 





1. Chella - Ivory Lace 2. Color Club - Dark N Stormy 3. Folle de Joie 4. Leirac Paris - oil 5. uniqONE - shampoo 6. Ghirardelli - Mint Cookie   Box weight was .965


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *ETA:  Is it me or are there a LOT of 6-item boxes this month?*
well they did say *more* samples to describe their more theme for this month ;]


Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they're trying to make up for all the 4 item boxes last month with the chapstick.

Hahaha agreed on making up for last month's boxes!  I loved my box last month, but I know a lot of people were disappointed.   Whatever the reason (making up for last month, fitting with this month's theme), I'm totally thrilled about it!


----------



## LizGeary (Nov 9, 2013)

My box came today! Really wanted the color club nail polish but it's still a good one!!



-bee kind body lotion -chella highlighter -folle de jole -Wei mud mask -Wei buffing beads -mighty leaf tea 3 pouches


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 9, 2013)

No one has posted a picture of a box with the weight I have. I CAN'T TAKE THE SUSPENSE.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 9, 2013)

Dear Birchbox gods.....please send me all things chocolate and yummy



Seriously, seeing all these pics has me CRAVING now! LOL


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't care what's in my box. I just want CANDY



> Dear Birchbox gods.....please send me all things chocolate and yummy :eusa_pray: Seriously, seeing all these pics has me CRAVING now! LOL


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 9, 2013)

I wish BB would send me a box with chocolate, tea and perfume. That would make me so happy.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

Has anyone noticed whether the "spoiler" samples are mostly sent out in the first wave of boxes or not? Or does it seem to be pretty even? (As in the first wave and last wave are equivalent in terms of sample quality) I feel like my 2nd account is always in the last wave and its always a disappointing box. Idk if its my luck or if its a pattern.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't care what's in my box. I just want CANDY

Hahaha, YES! @usofjessamerica


----------



## nicstyl (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm going crazy!  I haven't seen any other boxes weighing 0.664.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 9, 2013)

For all my fellow chocolate fiends, I bought these at Target yesterday. SO GOOD.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No one has posted a picture of a box with the weight I have. I CAN'T TAKE THE SUSPENSE. 
Lol! Me either. I've seen some close-ish but not exact. There's one box on instagram that no one has posted here and no one there has said a weight yet and I'm reallllly hoping it's the same weight as mine.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 9, 2013)

> Has anyone noticed whether the "spoiler" samples are mostly sent out in the first wave of boxes or not? Or does it seem to be pretty even? (As in the first wave and last wave are equivalent in terms of sample quality) I feel like my 2nd account is always in the last wave and its always a disappointing box. Idk if its my luck or if its a pattern.


 I only have 1 account, but I've found that the later it's sent, the happier I tend to be with the samples I get. If it's in the 1st wave, it usually has 4 out of 5 samples I can't use or don't like. My box weight says .6650 and I'll probably get the perfume. Ick. I swear the 1st time I looked at the tracking it said .6602.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 9, 2013)

> For all my fellow chocolate fiends, I bought these at Target yesterday. SO GOOD.Â


 Holy Crap! I neeed those. Good thing I gotta go to Target today.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol! Me either. I've seen some close-ish but not exact. There's one box on instagram that no one has posted here and no one there has said a weight yet and I'm reallllly hoping it's the same weight as mine. 
I think I know which box you're talking about. It looked niceee.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol! Me either. I've seen some close-ish but not exact. There's one box on instagram that no one has posted here and no one there has said a weight yet and I'm reallllly hoping it's the same weight as mine. 
I think I know which box you're talking about. It looked niceee.

The one I posted about last night :-D Yep! I'm still stalking IG for anyone to mention the weight on it. Haha!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 9, 2013)

I need these. NEED. weight loss goals be damned. I wonder if the trader joes potato chocolate chips are better than these though?



> For all my fellow chocolate fiends, I bought these at Target yesterday. SO GOOD.Â


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need these. NEED. weight loss goals be damned. I wonder if the trader joes potato chocolate chips are better than these though?
my rule of thumb is trader joes is always better.

also have you tried their cookie butter? my boy and i got the crunchy for the first time and he thought i was crazy for being like "hey i heard amazing things about this we need to get it" and now he's obsessed.

at this rate i'll never be back to my undergrad weight.


----------



## Snolili (Nov 9, 2013)

Aparently my box is only 0.5600  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  -- anyone get a box with this weight? It's still on the other size of the US, so it'll take a few days to get to me.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 9, 2013)

> For all my fellow chocolate fiends, I bought these at Target yesterday. SO GOOD.Â


 WHAT!! ........[leaves for target]


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't like gingersnaps so I'm not a fan of the cookie butter but I heard there's a crunchy chocolate one and maybe a Nutella one? I'll check them out. Oh, and my sister made BOMB muddy buddies (puppy chow or white trash in some regions) using these TJ butters. It was godly! I think she used a more chocolates one.



> my rule of thumb is trader joes is always better. also have you tried their cookie butter? my boy and i got the crunchy for the first time and he thought i was crazy for being like "hey i heard amazing things about this we need to get it" and now he's obsessed. at this rate i'll never be back to my undergrad weight.


----------



## Autym Henderson (Nov 9, 2013)

Just opened my November Birchbox!!! I have to admit I was a tad sad I didn't get a full size chocolate bar - here's a peek at .6150

Aqua Lacquer in Flowering Fuchsia by Pop Beauty Tiossan Body Cream Color Club Nail Polish in Top Shelf Vasanti Face Rejuvenator  3 Ahmad Teas


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need these. NEED. weight loss goals be damned. I wonder if the trader joes potato chocolate chips are better than these though? Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For all my fellow chocolate fiends, I bought these at Target yesterday. SO GOOD. 




I love the trader joe's version - I literally ate an entire TJ's bag within 24 hours (without sharing!). I haven't tried the Lay's version.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 9, 2013)

> For all my fellow chocolate fiends, I bought these at Target yesterday. SO GOOD.Â


 Thank you ladies. Found the Chuao at TJ Maxx for $2.99. Even more chocolate for my money. Now heading to Target for get these gems. Looks like it is a chocolate shopping kind of day.


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 9, 2013)

Got my box yesterday! Weight is .558


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Trader Joes and Marshalls (and/or) TJ Maxx are places I really wish we had up here!


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love your new picture! lol

Thanks, haha..  An illustrator friend of mine drew a bunch of different faces over a photo of me. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## msamandaliz (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box! (.8900 lbs) 


That was the weight of mine so it seems like we might have gotten the same box. I hope! Though I really don't like the perfume sample.


----------



## JaneSays (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No one has posted a picture of a box with the weight I have. I CAN'T TAKE THE SUSPENSE. 
Me too!!!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 9, 2013)

Got my box today, didn't expect it until next week! Weight was .595:



Spoiler








I kinda hate the box.. At least my Hedwig and the Angry Inch tickets came today! - orange chuao (I hate orange) -DDF serum - eyeko mascara -color club polish in top shelf - tiossan body cream


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

> Got my box today, didn't expect it until next week! Weight was .595:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Oh man! I wanted this box SO badly but my weight isn't close to that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 9, 2013)

I really want the gold nail polish, chella pencil, and either the orange or honeycomb chocolate. If, I get the orange chocolate it will go to my mom. I don't want the huge bar or chocolate but, now that I think about it I guess, I could give that to my mom as well. My box is pretty heavy so I am thinking I will get the huge bar of chocolate. I guess I will have to wait and see tomorrow what my box has in it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today! I wasn't even expecting it so it was a nice surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler







The nail polish color s dark'n stormy

Could have done without the Viva La Juicy as I've already smelled it and don;t really care for it but no big deal.  I put some on and it's not too bad actually. So I will use it.  Might trade the Chella.  I'm drowning in highlighters as it is! 



Overall, I'm happy with this box, the chocolate is so good!

ETA: weight is 0.7900
This is pretty close to my box weight (0.7980), overall I'd be happy if this was my box but I'd probably trade the Chella as well, since I already have one.


----------



## NaydeneM (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



Fingers crossed!






Trying to add the picture a different way. Please work! In case it doesn't, here is a list of what I got.



Spoiler



Chella Ivory Lace Highlighter Pencil Full size

Color Club in Dark'n Stormy half size

Joie Folle de Joie eau de parfume 0.06 fl. oz.

Lierac Paris Huile Sensoreille  0.5 fl. oz.

uniqONE Shampoo &amp; Balm 2 - 0.7 fl. oz. packets

Ghiradelli Mint Cookie Bar


 This was my box too! I got the bar in Toffee Crunch. There was also a Holiday Booklet in there that added to the weight.  My box was .975


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm so jealous of all these boxes! Mine hasn't even shipped yet, so I consoled myself by going to the LUSH that just opened in my neighborhood! LUSH was invented to remind me that I have zero self control.


----------



## had706 (Nov 9, 2013)

> Aparently my box is onlyÂ 0.5600  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â -- anyone get a box with this weight? It's still on the other size of the US, so it'll take a few days to get to me.


 My box weight was 0.5600 - sorry I didn't take a picture but I got Ayres Midnight Tango Body Butter Eyeko Black Magic Mascara Folle de Joie perfume WEI Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask - teeny sample WEI pomegranate Buffing Beads - 2 packs Fatty Sundays Chocolate Covered Pretzel - toasted coconut I can't say I'm very excited about this one as I don't wear mascara or perfume and I don't like coconut but my last two boxes were great so I was bound to get a just ok one.


----------



## Dollysantana (Nov 9, 2013)

Just got my box w= 0.58



Spoiler


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *had706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My box weight was 0.5600 - sorry I didn't take a picture but I got

Ayres Midnight Tango Body Butter
Eyeko Black Magic Mascara
Folle de Joie perfume
WEI Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask - teeny sample
WEI pomegranate Buffing Beads - 2 packs
Fatty Sundays Chocolate Covered Pretzel - toasted coconut

I can't say I'm very excited about this one as I don't wear mascara or perfume and I don't like coconut but my last two boxes were great so I was bound to get a just ok one.

I was kinda hoping this was my box, but mine is .5700. Damn.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 9, 2013)

> > Got my box today, didn't expect it until next week! Weight was .595:
> >
> >
> > Spoiler
> ...


 Well maybe you can have it, the whole thing is going on my trade listðŸ˜‰


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 9, 2013)

As of this morning, my tracking still said to expect delivery on Tuesday. Much to my delight, I apparently checked it before it had updated! My box weight was 0.62 lbs.



Spoiler







I'm stoked to try the Vasanti Brighten Up and the CC polish in Top Shelf is gorgeous! I'm neither excited nor disappointed to receive another Aqua Lacquer (this time in Flowering Fuchsia). I could have gotten better, but it could have been worse. I am undecided on the body creme. Not sure if I like the scent enough to actually try it out. I would have much preferred a hand creme. I am flat out disappointed that I got tea instead of chocolate. Nobody in my house or family drinks tea but Birchbox keeps sending it to me anyway.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 9, 2013)

Still no clicky truck! :-( I have my doubts that it will ship by the 10th like the app says considering that's tomorrow and it's a Sunday... Plus Monday is a holiday.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was kinda hoping this was my box, but mine is .5700. Damn. 
tbh that's close enough that you could still get it. i've had my weight vary from others every so slightly and still got the same boxc.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

> Still no clicky truck! :-( I have my doubts that it will ship by the 10th like the app says considering that's tomorrow and it's a Sunday... Plus Monday is a holiday.


 Mine isn't clicky on my second account either! I'm kind of okay with it if it ships late, because they shipped our BB man late this month (by a day) and they gave us 100pts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> id love another 100pts for a late women's box!


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still no clicky truck! :-( I have my doubts that it will ship by the 10th like the app says considering that's tomorrow and it's a Sunday... Plus Monday is a holiday.

Mine isn't clicky on my second account either! I'm kind of okay with it if it ships late, because they shipped our BB man late this month (by a day) and they gave us 100pts



id love another 100pts for a late women's box! 
My main account hasn't shipped yet either and I could put 100 extra points to good use! Fingers crossed that this happens! lol


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi ladies! Long (when I say long, I mean loooooooong) time lurker/first time poster here. I'm so excited about this month's box! Probably more excited than I've been in a long time. I'm really liking the majority of the boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to receive it. Delivery date is the 13th but I usually receive it a day early.

I do have an issue, though, and I was wondering if someone might be able to help. I can't log in to the Birchbox website. I'm using the latest version of Firefox as my browser, but I also tried it on the latest version of Chrome and IE9. The webpage just keeps pinwheeling, and it never lets me in. I really want to place an order (and check my box contents tomorrow. Eeep!). I emailed CS and they sent me a response that was completely irrelevant. When I told them that it sounded like they didn't read my email, the CS rep apologized and basically said "I dunno. You can try calling." (I paraphrase, of course). Before I called, I wanted to see if any of you have had this problem before. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies! Long (when I say long, I mean loooooooong) time lurker/first time poster here. I'm so excited about this month's box! Probably more excited than I've been in a long time. I'm really liking the majority of the boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to receive it. Delivery date is the 13th but I usually receive it a day early.

I do have an issue, though, and I was wondering if someone might be able to help. I can't log in to the Birchbox website. I'm using the latest version of Firefox as my browser, but I also tried it on the latest version of Chrome and IE9. The webpage just keeps pinwheeling, and it never lets me in. I really want to place an order (and check my box contents tomorrow. Eeep!). I emailed CS and they sent me a response that was completely irrelevant. When I told them that it sounded like they didn't read my email, the CS rep apologized and basically said "I dunno. You can try calling." (I paraphrase, of course). Before I called, I wanted to see if any of you have had this problem before. Thanks in advance!
I know people were having this problem not too long ago, myself included on my 2nd account. The only way I was able to log-in was to go on the site and put something in my cart to buy from the shop and it would let me log in from there during the check-in process. Maybe give that a try?


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For all my fellow chocolate fiends, I bought these at Target yesterday. SO GOOD. 





Looks so good! I'll need to keep my eye out for these.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 9, 2013)

[@]queenofperil[/@] at a Halloween party there was a guy in a Finn from Adventure Time costume and it made me think of you. I think I spend way too much time on MUT.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 9, 2013)

No extra points for me! Just got my clicky truck. No info yet though. I would have almost rather had it be later to get the extra points, since it's so late already!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 9, 2013)

Squeee!  This is my box weight.  I love this box.  I don't need more nail polish but these colors are so different from anything else I have, I wouldn't mind trying one out.  Is it weird that I am most excited about the chocolate?  Lol.  I guess this is the new secret Birchbox, send me chocolate! 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today, didn't expect it until next week! Weight was .595: 


 I kinda hate the box.. At least my Hedwig and the Angry Inch tickets came today!
- orange chuao (I hate orange)
-DDF serum
- eyeko mascara
-color club polish in top shelf
- tiossan body cream


----------



## ohdahlia (Nov 9, 2013)

Got my box! The weight was .565, but I got the same exact box as @MissTrix.

I am absolutely not interested in the POP Beauty aqua lacquer, but pleased with everything else!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Clicky truck on my main account!

Not updated yet, but at least this means I'll get to see the box contents tomorrow :-D


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know people were having this problem not too long ago, myself included on my 2nd account. The only way I was able to log-in was to go on the site and put something in my cart to buy from the shop and it would let me log in from there during the check-in process. Maybe give that a try? 
Ah thank you so much! That worked! Hooray!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 9, 2013)

Yay!  Finally a clicky truck!  Boo, got the link can take up to xyz hours to update!  Guess I can take a peek tomorrow?!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 9, 2013)

Mine just went clicky but no weights on either account! Having no weight or delivery date is almost worse than not having a tracking number. I'm so excited for this box


----------



## LindaD (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box today! I wasn't even expecting it so it was a nice surprise








The nail polish color s dark'n stormy

Could have done without the Viva La Juicy as I've already smelled it and don;t really care for it but no big deal.  I put some on and it's not too bad actually. So I will use it.  Might trade the Chella.  I'm drowning in highlighters as it is! 
Overall, I'm happy with this box, the chocolate is so good!

ETA: weight is 0.7900 
Is that vive la juicy noir? As in, everyone who got vive la juicy can still get it? They're different fragrances, so you can get them. I have gotten Viva La Juicy and Viva La Juicy La Fleur, wouldn't mind trying out the Noir.

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish BB would send me a box with chocolate, tea and perfume. That would make me so happy.
I would love this. I could easily spend an afternoon at home sipping tea, nibbling chocolate, and testing out perfumes.


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box! The weight was .565, but I got the same exact box as @MissTrix.

I am absolutely not interested in the POP Beauty aqua lacquer, but pleased with everything else!

Interesting. I wonder what accounts for the disparity in box weights.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Interesting. I wonder what accounts for the disparity in box weights. 




full size ghirardelli chocolate bar ;]


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know people were having this problem not too long ago, myself included on my 2nd account. The only way I was able to log-in was to go on the site and put something in my cart to buy from the shop and it would let me log in from there during the check-in process. Maybe give that a try? 
Ah thank you so much! That worked! Hooray!





Yay! Mine works fine now but I think I had to use that method to log-in a few times before whatever glitch it was seemed to fix itself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today! I wasn't even expecting it so it was a nice surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler







The nail polish color s dark'n stormy

Could have done without the Viva La Juicy as I've already smelled it and don;t really care for it but no big deal.  I put some on and it's not too bad actually. So I will use it.  Might trade the Chella.  I'm drowning in highlighters as it is! 



Overall, I'm happy with this box, the chocolate is so good!

ETA: weight is 0.7900
Chelsea, If you don't mind, please report back on how you like the 

MOX bath milk.
I could see myself loving it, especially due to the scent, so I might pick it up with some chocolate. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok I just saw the pic of the chocolate lays, and I am at work at target right now so I had to go look for them....they are located in the xmas section at my store and are all sold out boooo!! Will have to check back in a few days after we get a truck because now i need to have them lol.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Nov 9, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I got mine today... Chella Highlighter ... I already had from Ipsy. I can gift it. Color Club ... Top Shelf. Yay! Nail polish junkie. Great holiday party color! Tocca Hand Lotion ... Ooh! I am also a hand cream junkie. Grapefruit and cucumber sounds good. Vasanti Brightener ... I am excited to try it. Chuao Chocolate ... Orange flavor, at least. Overall... I am pleased. I hadn't stalked boxes this month. I am not sure what else is out there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Weight 0.6200 ... It was nice to get mine early this month! No spoilers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, I picked up 2 Victoria Secret Love Spell body mists on sale for $5 each. And, I got a Rewards Card, which will be at least $10. And, I splurged on the Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava roll-on at Target. Ipsy got my hooked on Pacifica roll-on's this summer. So, basically... I'm going to be smelling great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As of this morning, my tracking still said to expect delivery on Tuesday. Much to my delight, I apparently checked it before it had updated! My box weight was 0.62 lbs.



Spoiler







I'm stoked to try the Vasanti Brighten Up and the CC polish in Top Shelf is gorgeous! I'm neither excited nor disappointed to receive another Aqua Lacquer (this time in Flowering Fuchsia). I could have gotten better, but it could have been worse. I am undecided on the body creme. Not sure if I like the scent enough to actually try it out. I would have much preferred a hand creme. I am flat out disappointed that I got tea instead of chocolate. Nobody in my house or family drinks tea but Birchbox keeps sending it to me anyway.










 Same box here...meh.  Sending tea instead of chocolate is just mean! 

Birchbox must think I am a 12 years old for sending me that sticky pink lip gloss, so where is my candy?  Thankfully, I purchased a Honeycomb bar to spend enough for free shipping during my last order.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

OH beautiful clicky truck!  I love you!  Even if you're not updated!  The second I saw all of you with clicky trucks I was like:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 9, 2013)

> OH beautiful clicky truck! Â I love you! Â Even if you're not updated! Â The second I saw all of you with clicky trucks I was like: Â :undwech: Â


 Off to check mine!!!! So excited I sat up and startled a dog, who fell on another dog! They probably would not understand that it was due to clicky trucks, but they did understand the dog treats they received as compensation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 9, 2013)

My box shows as .62 and there are two completely different boxes at that weight. One I love and the other is meh. It'll be really I retesting to see what I get.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 9, 2013)

I finally have a clicky truck! Yay! My tracking is working yet though, boo!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 9, 2013)

> My box shows as .62 and there are two completely different boxes at that weight. One I love and the other is meh. It'll be really I retesting to see what I get.


 I have a box weight of .62 as well, and I feel the same about the two boxes. I usually don't get box envy, but I will be disappointed if I get the box I'm not interested in.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box shows as .62 and there are two completely different boxes at that weight. One I love and the other is meh. It'll be really I retesting to see what I get.
Ditto. Well, mine is .6230 but I'm assuming it will be one of those two. I really hope I get the one that doesn't have the Pop Beauty gloss since I got that last month (and in the same shade) on my other account.


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 9, 2013)

Finally, clicky truck with a weight of .835. Please let there be chocolate, please let there be chocolate.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 9, 2013)

> Finally, clicky truck with a weight of .835. Please let there be chocolate, please let there be chocolate.


 Seems like a gourmet chocolate subscription box would go over well with most of us!


----------



## ajkballard (Nov 9, 2013)

I have not seen a box weight the same as mine, 0.5350.... Nor have I seen one that weighs less. Hope that means, good things come in small packages. Anyone else have this weight?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Seems like a gourmet chocolate subscription box would go over well with most of us!
there are a few that have sprung up actually! i've stayed far away from them for the sake of my wallet and weight though hahaah.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 9, 2013)

> there are a few that have sprung up actually! i've stayed far away from them for the sake of my wallet and weight though hahaah.


 MUST NOT SEARCH FOR THESE!! I was kidding, but now...


----------



## natashaia (Nov 9, 2013)

i just realized i don't have sweet treats checked off. : (

one of my boxes is .6650 my other one doesn't have a weight.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 9, 2013)

> My box shows as .62 and there are two completely different boxes at that weight. One I love and the other is meh. It'll be really I retesting to see what I get.





> Ditto. Well, mine is .6230 but I'm assuming it will be one of those two. I really hope I get the one that doesn't have the Pop Beauty gloss since I got that last month (and in the same shade) on my other account.Â


 We are all in the same boat then. .62 here as well and I'm wanting the non pop beauty one as well. Fingers crossed we all get the .62 that we want!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


MUST NOT SEARCH FOR THESE!! I was kidding, but now...
For your curiosity, here are two that I know of. Not sure about quality or what the status is on the subs (you know how they come and go).

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134755/treatsie

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135919/new-dessert-sub-orange-glad


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Chelsea, If you don't mind, please report back on how you like the 

MOX bath milk.
I could see myself loving it, especially due to the scent, so I might pick it up with some chocolate. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Absolutely!  I smells really nice.


----------



## AshleyK (Nov 9, 2013)

Finally got a clicky truck but it has no info!!!


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Interesting. I wonder what accounts for the disparity in box weights. 




full size ghirardelli chocolate bar ;]


Ohdahlia got the same box as me but they were totally different weights. Mine weighed 0.62 and hers 0.565. Pretty big difference and, sadly, no choco bars in sight! *sigh* lol


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 9, 2013)

> Ok I just saw the pic of the chocolate lays, and I am at work at target right now so I had to go look for them....they are located in the xmas section at my store and are all sold out boooo!! Will have to check back in a few days after we get a truck because now i need to have them lol.


 I just spent an hour and a half at TJ Maxx and the same at Target. I found 2 kinds of Chuao bars at TJ Maxx. No chocolate-covered potato chips at Target, so I decided I'm going to make my own. I bought Archer Farms potato chips and 2 giant Hershey's bars. The Chuao bars are Firecracker and Spicy Maya.


----------



## s112095 (Nov 9, 2013)

Still no clicky truck.


----------



## katie4747 (Nov 9, 2013)

When do the box pages go live? Is it usually around midnight or more around 10am?


----------



## Lindsey Smith (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ajkballard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have not seen a box weight the same as mine, 0.5350.... Nor have I seen one that weighs less. Hope that means, good things come in small packages. Anyone else have this weight?
I have this as one of my boxes....havent received yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2013)

> When do the box pages go live? Is it usually around midnight or more around 10am?


 Usually 6am EST but it varies. I'm thinking it might be a little different since it's Sunday! Hoping for midnight. Impatient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie4747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When do the box pages go live? Is it usually around midnight or more around 10am?
Usually 6am EST I believe. Though I'm starting to wonder if they'll update tomorrow since no one has found the box page URLs yet.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 9, 2013)

> Chelsea, If you don't mind, please report back on how you like theÂ
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I could see myself loving it, especially due to the scent, so I might pick it up with some chocolate. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 9, 2013)

Finally got clicky truck!!!!! No weight so I guess when they update tomorrow I'll get to see what I'm getting.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 9, 2013)

Finally a clicky truck but no info. At least I'll know tomorrow.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 9, 2013)

Got 2 of my 3 boxes today--Yah!!!

Box #1 (weight of .630):





Box #2 (weight of .565):





My third box should get here next week. It has a weight of .62. I think that's the one where we have seen 2 boxes. I do not want the Pop Beauty box, but luckily, I already got it in Fuchsia last month on that account. I would prefer a non-dupe. If I had a dupe, I like the 2nd box better. But, extra Wei and a mint pretzel would be cool. Been wanting to try that mud mask for months now. Would have preferred the Chuao to the pretzel. The pretzel was better than expected, but I generally only eat soft pretzels. But that 2nd box--MAY JUST BE MY BEST BB EVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh, and I broke down and used 200 points to buy 4 Chuao pod assortments. 1 for me, 1 for my hubby, 1 for my mom, and 1 for my grandma. Half price chocolate, free Derma E scrub, and a mystery pack??? YEAH!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have a box weight of .62 as well, and I feel the same about the two boxes. I usually don't get box envy, but I will be disappointed if I get the box I'm not interested in.


Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto. Well, mine is .6230 but I'm assuming it will be one of those two. I really hope I get the one that doesn't have the Pop Beauty gloss since I got that last month (and in the same shade) on my other account. 
I wonder if .62 or .623 is close enough to my .63 box to make it a possibility for you guys? Just a thought. There *might* be at least a 3rd option.


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I got mine today...
Chella Highlighter ... I already had from Ipsy. I can gift it.
Color Club ... Top Shelf. Yay! Nail polish junkie. Great holiday party color!
Tocca Hand Lotion ... Ooh! I am also a hand cream junkie. Grapefruit and cucumber sounds good.
Vasanti Brightener ... I am excited to try it.
Chuao Chocolate ... Orange flavor, at least.

Overall... I am pleased. I hadn't stalked boxes this month. I am not sure what else is out there.





Weight 0.6200 ... It was nice to get mine early this month! No spoilers.





Plus, I picked up 2 Victoria Secret Love Spell body mists on sale for $5 each. And, I got a Rewards Card, which will be at least $10.

And, I splurged on the Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava roll-on at Target. Ipsy got my hooked on Pacifica roll-on's this summer.

So, basically... I'm going to be smelling great!



So I ALMOST got this exact same box...the only difference was the flavor of the chocolate--mine is honeycomb.  Box weight 0.6050


----------



## cari12 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have a box weight of .62 as well, and I feel the same about the two boxes. I usually don't get box envy, but I will be disappointed if I get the box I'm not interested in.


Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto. Well, mine is .6230 but I'm assuming it will be one of those two. I really hope I get the one that doesn't have the Pop Beauty gloss since I got that last month (and in the same shade) on my other account. 
I wonder if .62 or .623 is close enough to my .63 box to make it a possibility for you guys? Just a thought. There *might* be at least a 3rd option.

I was just about to quote you and comment on that! I'd love that .63 box too. Even the .62 box with the Pop beauty lippie wouldn't be horrible, I'd enjoy everything else and have something to add to a gift for my niece  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Counting down the hours until box reveals!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Nov 9, 2013)

I've had my clicky truck since Wed., but I finally had shipping info today!! .663 and should get it Thursday!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got 2 of my 3 boxes today--Yah!!!

Box #1 (weight of .630):





Box #2 (weight of .565):





My third box should get here next week. It has a weight of .62. I think that's the one where we have seen 2 boxes. I do not want the Pop Beauty box, but luckily, I already got it in Fuchsia last month on that account. I would prefer a non-dupe. If I had a dupe, I like the 2nd box better. But, extra Wei and a mint pretzel would be cool. Been wanting to try that mud mask for months now. Would have preferred the Chuao to the pretzel. The pretzel was better than expected, but I generally only eat soft pretzels. But that 2nd box--MAY JUST BE MY BEST BB EVER!!!!!!!!
Eeeee! Fingers crossed for the Ayres body butter! Have you tried it yet?? the description sounds ahmaazing!


----------



## katie4747 (Nov 9, 2013)

Does anyone have a box weight of 0.6100 too? And has anyone gotten their box with this weight yet? I am so excited to find out what's in my box (hoping for a choco-pod in the flavor honeycomb!)


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 9, 2013)

I finally got a clicky truck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not updated yet.


----------



## splash79 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was kinda hoping this was my box, but mine is .5700. Damn. 
If you haven't received your box yet, there's still hope!  That's my box and my weight was .5650.


----------



## Snolili (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *had706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My box weight was 0.5600 - sorry I didn't take a picture but I got

Ayres Midnight Tango Body Butter
Eyeko Black Magic Mascara
Folle de Joie perfume
WEI Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask - teeny sample
WEI pomegranate Buffing Beads - 2 packs
Fatty Sundays Chocolate Covered Pretzel - toasted coconut

I can't say I'm very excited about this one as I don't wear mascara or perfume and I don't like coconut but my last two boxes were great so I was bound to get a just ok one.

I'd be okay with this one. Mascara is about the only makeup I wear and I like coconut.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 9, 2013)

Surprisingly got my box - when I last looked at tracking it was still in NJ.  It was a nice to come home to tonight and find my box and not knowing what to expect.  

Box Wt: 0.75





(Sorry for crappy mac camera shot)

Items:

1) Ghiradelli Mint Cookie bar (3.45 oz)

2) Mox Botanicals Bath milk in Coconut &amp; Vanilla bean (0.35 oz)

3) Chella Ivory lace pencil (Same size as the one I have gotten in my Ispy Bag)

4) Viva La Juicy Noir (1.5mL Smells not as young as their other stuff)

5) Color Club in Dark'n Stormy (7mL bottle)

6) Derma E anti-aging Solution for sensitive skin (Three 0.12 oz foil packets.  Soothing Cleanser/Soothing serum/Soothing moisturizer)


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, and I broke down and used 200 points to buy 4 Chuao pod assortments. 1 for me, 1 for my hubby, 1 for my mom, and 1 for my grandma. Half price chocolate, free Derma E scrub, and a mystery pack??? YEAH!!!

The Derma E scrub is huge!  I just got it in an order a few days ago (that also included a set of delicious chocopods



).  I was expecting a deluxe sample but I think it is full size.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprisingly got my box - when I last looked at tracking it was still in NJ.  It was a nice to come home to tonight and find my box and not knowing what to expect.  

Box Wt: 0.75





(Sorry for crappy mac camera shot)

Items:

1) Ghiradelli Mint Cookie bar (3.45 oz)

2) Mox Botanicals Bath milk in Coconut &amp; Vanilla bean (0.35 oz)

3) Chella Ivory lace pencil (Same size as the one I have gotten in my Ispy Bag)

4) Viva La Juicy Noir (1.5mL Smells not as young as their other stuff)

5) Color Club in Dark'n Stormy (7mL bottle)

6) Derma E anti-aging Solution for sensitive skin (Three 0.12 oz foil packets.  Soothing Cleanser/Soothing serum/Soothing moisturizer)
I have a strong feeling this is going to be my box based on the box weight. I'm excited!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eeeee! Fingers crossed for the Ayres body butter! Have you tried it yet?? the description sounds ahmaazing!
I just tried it. It is supposed to smell like orange and vanilla, I think, so it is kind of cream sickle-ish. My initial impression is that it is nice, but I'd rather have a stronger scent. I'm very, very happy with it as a sample though. I intend to keep using it and see if I might like it better. Oh, and I had a creamsickle today. First I've had in ages. Yum!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@queenofperil at a Halloween party there was a guy in a Finn from Adventure Time costume and it made me think of you. I think I spend way too much time on MUT.

That's so cool! Yay, I'm special!


----------



## flynt (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie4747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have a box weight of 0.6100 too? And has anyone gotten their box with this weight yet? I am so excited to find out what's in my box (hoping for a choco-pod in the flavor honeycomb!)

I also have a weight of .6100 but I haven't received my box yet.  I don't think I've seen anyone post a box with this weight.

The boxes I've seen so far seem really great; I was tempted to go for that 3 month gift subscription deal for a second account but then I remembered I'd be getting a welcome box and not this month's box.  Probably for the best, I can't seem to finish all the samples I get now.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I got mine today...
Chella Highlighter ... I already had from Ipsy. I can gift it.
Color Club ... Top Shelf. Yay! Nail polish junkie. Great holiday party color!
Tocca Hand Lotion ... Ooh! I am also a hand cream junkie. Grapefruit and cucumber sounds good.
Vasanti Brightener ... I am excited to try it.
Chuao Chocolate ... Orange flavor, at least.

Overall... I am pleased. I hadn't stalked boxes this month. I am not sure what else is out there.





Weight 0.6200 ... It was nice to get mine early this month! No spoilers.





Plus, I picked up 2 Victoria Secret Love Spell body mists on sale for $5 each. And, I got a Rewards Card, which will be at least $10.

And, I splurged on the Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava roll-on at Target. Ipsy got my hooked on Pacifica roll-on's this summer.

So, basically... I'm going to be smelling great!



NittanyLionGRRL, Do you have your profile set to Trendy, Classic, or something else? My .62 box I'm still waiting on is Classic, so I'm wondering if it will match this or not? Thanks! Heather


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 9, 2013)

Super quick swatch of Dark'n Stormy - 1 coat full --full coverage - -- don't mind the sloppy paint job


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Nov 9, 2013)

> NittanyLionGRRL, Do you have your profile set to Trendy, Classic, or something else? My .62 box I'm still waiting on is Classic, so I'm wondering if it will match this or not? Thanks! Heather


 Classic and low maintenance are checked.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 9, 2013)

Yay, clicky truck!!! Has anyone else gotten a box weight of .725? I don't think I've ever gotten one that heavy in my nearly three years with Birchbox!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tried it. It is supposed to smell like orange and vanilla, I think, so it is kind of cream sickle-ish. My initial impression is that it is nice, but I'd rather have a stronger scent. I'm very, very happy with it as a sample though. I intend to keep using it and see if I might like it better. Oh, and I had a creamsickle today. First I've had in ages. Yum!
Hmmm...I'm thinking (hoping) it arrives in one of my boxes...if not, I'll definitely be hitting up the trades board for it VERY diligently!





I'm in the elusive .61 crowd that we haven't managed to see a box for yet, and my other acct. has yet to update..


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Nov 9, 2013)

> Yay, clicky truck!!! Has anyone else gotten a box weight of .725? I don't think I've ever gotten one that heavy in my nearly three years with Birchbox!


 The Birchbox holiday gift guide included is adding to the weight. It was a bit bulky in my box.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The Birchbox holiday gift guide included is adding to the weight. It was a bit bulky in my box.

It is heavy for what it is.  I didn't expect it to be made with a thick...almost construction paper/cardboard like paper.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 9, 2013)

One of my accounts had updated with a shipping weight of .900 (yay! maybe a chocolate bar!!) and expected delivery of the 14th. My other account still hasn't updated yet. I am wondering when the box pages will update since tomorrow is Sunday, and Monday is a holiday. I really hope we don't have to wait until Tuesday. I know they have updated on Sundays before, so hopefully that is the case this time.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

One of my accounts had updated with a shipping weight of .900 (yay! maybe a chocolate bar!!) and expected delivery of the 14th.

My other account still hasn't updated yet.

I am wondering when the box pages will update since tomorrow is Sunday, and Monday is a holiday. I really hope we don't have to wait until Tuesday. I know they have updated on Sundays before, so hopefully that is the case this time.
They have updated box pages on Sundays in the past.


----------



## birdiebijou (Nov 9, 2013)

> Super quick swatch of Dark'n Stormy - 1 coat full --full coverage - -- don't mind the sloppy paint jobÂ :icon_redf


 Ooh I love this!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 9, 2013)

I just had a look at Instagram. I think I hate people who upload pics of their unopened Birchbox, as well as people who tag random things #birchbox. As far as the boxes go, I'm not thrilled with any so far, and I felt like I was looking at the same 5 boxes over and over again. I can't wait until we start seeing more variety. I'm not sure I care what I get, though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just had a look at Instagram. I think I hate people who upload pics of their unopened Birchbox, as well as people who tag random things #birchbox. As far as the boxes go, I'm not thrilled with any so far, and I felt like I was looking at the same 5 boxes over and over again. I can't wait until we start seeing more variety. I'm not sure I care what I get, though.
i'll never understand the point of taking a picture of an unopened birchbox &gt;_&gt;


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Nov 9, 2013)

I received shipping info today, and my box weight is .6350.  While I haven't seen anyone else post that exact weight, I suppose I'm in the running for either of the .6200 boxes, or the .6300 or .6400 box.  Excited to see what I get tomorrow!


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH beautiful clicky truck!  I love you!  Even if you're not updated!  The second I saw all of you with clicky trucks I was like:  



 

I got mine too!  How long does it usually take once it's shipped?  I'm in Los Angeles but I'm not sure where they ship from..


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

I think they ship from NJ... Your box has quite the journey!


----------



## Linnake (Nov 9, 2013)

Got both my shipping notices at the same time which means there is a 99% chance I'm getting dups. I hope it's a good one! Weight is .6650


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 9, 2013)

.53 ship weight. Hmmmm.


----------



## evlady (Nov 9, 2013)

For me, all the boxes so far have looked great! Really excited for this month!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 9, 2013)

Count me into the .62 club who doesn't want the lipgloss.... crossing my fingers.... because the other one would be my perfect box =o)


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just had a look at Instagram. I think I hate people who upload pics of their unopened Birchbox, as well as people who tag random things #birchbox. As far as the boxes go, I'm not thrilled with any so far, and I felt like I was looking at the same 5 boxes over and over again. I can't wait until we start seeing more variety. I'm not sure I care what I get, though.
i'll never understand the point of taking a picture of an unopened birchbox &gt;_&gt;


I have a new theory about those people... 

Maybe they only subbed for one month then use their empty Birchbox as a device to get more instagram followers.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Count me into the .62 club who doesn't want the lipgloss.... crossing my fingers.... because the other one would be my perfect box =o)
Yeah, I got the lipgloss last month and while I like the color the stickiness is off-putting.  I can't wear it unless my hair is pulled back or I spend all day trying to get my hair off my mouth.  lol.


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 9, 2013)

.575 for my box. Should get it Tuesday. Darn postal holidays lol!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 9, 2013)

Has anyone else had issues with the BB shop not deducting the cost of Pick Two's from their order??


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 9, 2013)

> Has anyone else had issues with the BB shop not deducting the cost of Pick Two's from their order??


 Yup. And the Ruffian Matte Coat thing for GWP when buying the Crowdsourced Collection isn't working for me, either. Birchbox is "working on it".


----------



## AmryAnn (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I got mine today...
Chella Highlighter ... I already had from Ipsy. I can gift it.
Color Club ... Top Shelf. Yay! Nail polish junkie. Great holiday party color!
Tocca Hand Lotion ... Ooh! I am also a hand cream junkie. Grapefruit and cucumber sounds good.
Vasanti Brightener ... I am excited to try it.
Chuao Chocolate ... Orange flavor, at least.

Overall... I am pleased. I hadn't stalked boxes this month. I am not sure what else is out there.





Weight 0.6200 ... It was nice to get mine early this month! No spoilers.





Plus, I picked up 2 Victoria Secret Love Spell body mists on sale for $5 each. And, I got a Rewards Card, which will be at least $10.

And, I splurged on the Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava roll-on at Target. Ipsy got my hooked on Pacifica roll-on's this summer.

So, basically... I'm going to be smelling great!



Ohohoh, this box is awesome!!  My weight is .654, think there's a chance?


----------



## bwgraham (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NittanyLionGRRL, Do you have your profile set to Trendy, Classic, or something else? My .62 box I'm still waiting on is Classic, so I'm wondering if it will match this or not? Thanks! Heather
i received this box as well and i believe my profile is set to classic.....


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup. And the Ruffian Matte Coat thing for GWP when buying the Crowdsourced Collection isn't working for me, either. Birchbox is "working on it".
GAH...I'm trying to shop, people...!  Lol

Don't they know this?!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 9, 2013)

> Yup. And the Ruffian Matte Coat thing for GWP when buying the Crowdsourced Collection isn't working for me, either. Birchbox is "working on it".


 I finally got the site to work when I changed my browser to puffin. The pick two wasn't working and neither were any promo codes until I switched. Happy shopping!!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received shipping info today, and my box weight is .6350.  While I haven't seen anyone else post that exact weight, I suppose I'm in the running for either of the .6200 boxes, or the .6300 or .6400 box.  Excited to see what I get tomorrow!

Box twins! 

i'm hoping for chocolate &amp; NO lip gloss! lol


----------



## disconik (Nov 10, 2013)

> there are a few that have sprung up actually! i've stayed far away from them for the sake of my wallet and weight though hahaah.


 I just started a graze box sub and i dig it so far. 4 different little snacks every couples of weeks. They're healthy-ish and it satiates my subscription box jonesing while I wait on bb and ipsy.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just started a graze box sub and i dig it so far. 4 different little snacks every couples of weeks. They're healthy-ish and it satiates my subscription box jonesing while I wait on bb and ipsy.
I tried Graze for several months and didn't really like it. I liked the flavors of snacks but after 3 months of it, the options got really redundant. Also I found the shipping arrivals to be wildly inconsistent, a few of my boxes just never arrived.


----------



## tlear (Nov 10, 2013)

Got my box in today which was a surprise since my clicky truck said the 12th. My box weight is .555. I'm pretty happy with the box, but my Chella pencils top was off and my box was a mess. Does BB usually do anything about this? Thanks


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got mine too!  How long does it usually take once it's shipped?  I'm in Los Angeles but I'm not sure where they ship from..  
I'm from LA too! Last month was my first month and I got my box in two business days even though they ship from New Jersey. I don't think we'll get ours until like Wednesday though since there's no mail Sunday and Monday is a holiday


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

> Got my box in today which was a surprise since my clicky truck said the 12th. My box weight is .555. I'm pretty happy with the box, but my Chella pencils top was off and my box was a mess. Does BB usually do anything about this? Thanks


 I've had this happen twice with two different products. One time, it was a lip balm pot, and the packaging of the other products dug into it, and they gave me 100 points. The other time, the cap of a lip pencil had dug into the creamy middle, and it just wasn't pretty, and they sent me a new lip pencil.


----------



## JLR594 (Nov 10, 2013)

I guess the box pages aren't loaded yet and aren't going to be until the weekend is over?

I finally got updated shipping.  0.6150 scheduled for Thurs delivery.  It usually always gets here a day or two earlier, though.  I'm really hoping there is no tea in this box.  BB loves to send me tea for some reason.  I don't like fancy teas.  I just like cold, sweet iced tea Southern style!  I give the fancy tea to my DH.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess the box pages aren't loaded yet and aren't going to be until the weekend is over?

I finally got updated shipping.  0.6150 scheduled for Thurs delivery.  It usually always gets here a day or two earlier, though.  I'm really hoping there is no tea in this box.  BB loves to send me tea for some reason.  I don't like fancy teas.  I just like cold, sweet iced tea Southern style!  I give the fancy tea to my DH.  
They might load around 5-6am EST. That's when they usually update on the 10th....we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess the box pages aren't loaded yet and aren't going to be until the weekend is over?

I finally got updated shipping.  0.6150 scheduled for Thurs delivery.  It usually always gets here a day or two earlier, though.  I'm really hoping there is no tea in this box.  BB loves to send me tea for some reason.  I don't like fancy teas.  I just like cold, sweet iced tea Southern style!  I give the fancy tea to my DH.  
They don't usually post until ~6 or 7 am EST. I don't remember which exact time but by the time I am awake on the 10th my box is uploaded -- it definitely is not at midnight nor at say, 3 am or anything.


----------



## disconik (Nov 10, 2013)

> I tried Graze for several months and didn't really like it. I liked the flavors of snacks but after 3 months of it, the options got really redundant. Also I found the shipping arrivals to be wildly inconsistent, a few of my boxes just never arrived.


 I can see that happening. Back to BB talk, I still haven't seen anyone else posting the same box weigh as me (.805) so I'm really curious! It's due to come in Tuesday but I'm not going to be at work to get it. Argh!!


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 10, 2013)

whoa, my mom's shipping finally updated and I think she has the lightest box I've seen so far this month .5150 - normally that's fine, this month I'm wondering what could be so light with the booklet lol


----------



## SamAsh (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprisingly got my box - when I last looked at tracking it was still in NJ.  It was a nice to come home to tonight and find my box and not knowing what to expect.  

Box Wt: 0.75





(Sorry for crappy mac camera shot)

Items:

1) Ghiradelli Mint Cookie bar (3.45 oz)

2) Mox Botanicals Bath milk in Coconut &amp; Vanilla bean (0.35 oz)

3) Chella Ivory lace pencil (Same size as the one I have gotten in my Ispy Bag)

4) Viva La Juicy Noir (1.5mL Smells not as young as their other stuff)

5) Color Club in Dark'n Stormy (7mL bottle)

6) Derma E anti-aging Solution for sensitive skin (Three 0.12 oz foil packets.  Soothing Cleanser/Soothing serum/Soothing moisturizer)

Twins?! Mine just shipped and it's 0.735.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2013)

Somewhat off topic, but still Birchbox related. Any bloggers here ever been asked to review full sized products for Birchbox? If so, you should PM me


----------



## mindcaviar (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally, clicky truck with a weight of .835. Please let there be chocolate, please let there be chocolate.
Dear Nice BB Ladies,

This is my second BB box, though I am not new to sub boxes. I loved my first BB! The first box took over ten days to get to me. Is that usual? 

Mine is 0.8150 this month.  Is that unusual? Why is mine so heavy? I hope it is stuffed. LOL 



 

I am still learning about BB. Clicky truck is new to me, but I will catch on to all the lingo. Sorry about the newbness!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear Nice BB Ladies,

This is my second BB box, though I am not new to sub boxes. I loved my first BB! The first box took over ten days to get to me. Is that usual? 

Mine is 0.8150 this month.  Is that unusual? Why is mine so heavy? I hope it is stuffed. LOL 



 

I am still learning about BB. Clicky truck is new to me, but I will catch on to all the lingo. Sorry about the newbness! 




YAY! Happy to see you on this thread too!

Did it take 10 days from when it shipped? That is pretty unusual...mine has never taken that long!

This month I think the heavy boxes have chocolate in them 





You can cheat tomorrow morning &amp; look at your box contents if you get too curious!

Clicky truck=tracking number on your account.


----------



## mindcaviar (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY! Happy to see you on this thread too!

Did it take 10 days from when it shipped? That is pretty unusual...mine has never taken that long!
Yes, it did. I live in New Orleans, LA.

Thank you for the welcome! Speaking of which: What is a Welcome Box? I got October's box. I think it was a normal box? Though not sure??

How do you know u box number? 

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 10, 2013)

My box usually takes 10-12 days to get to me but I'm all the way in California


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, it did. I live in New Orleans, LA.

Thank you for the welcome! Speaking of which: What is a Welcome Box? I got October's box. I think it was a normal box? Though not sure??

How do you know u box number? 

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP! 





welcome boxes are only for gift subs. If you got the little card describing october's theme(beauty buzz) then you didn't get a welcome box.

&amp; usually you can tell your box number through the links that show the variations but it seems they're moving around their website a bit so the links that were usually used to figure it out, are no longer working


----------



## cari12 (Nov 10, 2013)

Mine takes 16-20 days on average, but I'm up in Anchorage and BB sends it by ground to Seattle and then on the barge from there. I wish they would have USPS send it first class or priority instead of parcel post but the wait is usually worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always forget what was in my boxes by the time they show up!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, it did. I live in New Orleans, LA.

Thank you for the welcome! Speaking of which: What is a Welcome Box? I got October's box. I think it was a normal box? Though not sure??

How do you know u box number? 

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP! 




Yikes. Hopefully that was a fluke. They ship out of NJ, so you'd think it wouldn't only take a few days! I'm in Wisconsin and mine takes 3-5 depending on if there's a weekend in there. 

Welcome boxes are just for gift subscriptions. So if you give someone a gift subscription, they'll get a welcome box with products from past months. And then after that they'll get the usual monthly box. If you just have a regular sub, you would have gotten a regular box. 

To look at your current box, hit 'box' at the top of the screen &amp; then 'women's box.' Tomorrow that should update to show you the November box contents. If you want to see what number it is...scroll down on that page until you get to 'box history' (you prbably won't have one right now if you've only gotten one box, but you will tomorrow!). If you click on the picture of your box down there, it'll open up a new page and if you look at that URL, it should say 'bb' and then a number at the end. That's your box number. Example, mine for October shows *https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb2*. So I got box 2. 

Hopefully that makes sense. It'll probably make more sense once your November box contents update.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 10, 2013)

wow, i guess im lucky! although i usually complain about how long it takes. mine comes in about 3 days but considering it ships out from long island &amp; is only about an hour drive to the city it still feels like an eternity!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine takes 16-20 days on average, but I'm up in Anchorage and BB sends it by ground to Seattle and then on the barge from there. I wish they would have USPS send it first class or priority instead of parcel post but the wait is usually worth it




I always forget what was in my boxes by the time they show up!
Holy crap, I didn't realize yours took that long! Thank goodness for the box updates on the 10th so you don't have to wait to see what you're getting!


----------



## mindcaviar (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you all for being so helpful! I am going to put a pic of what I got in my BB from October.

The jpg was labeled "bb40" Could that be box 40?

How many variations do they have each month?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Classic and low maintenance are checked.
Wow! I think there's a decent chance I could get this box then. It looked nice except for the Chella (that was in there, right? bad memory, lol). I say that because I already have a Chella. Although, I could always keep a spare or put it up for trade. Nonetheless, a very good box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 10, 2013)

Well I did it, I got myself a gift sub. I also added on one of those jouer crackers. Has anyone received one yet? Have you opened it? Or are you waiting for thanksgiving/Christmas to do it? I've been dying to try some of those jouer products, and I love crackers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just want it all now, that's all....


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you all for being so helpful! I am going to put a pic of what I got in my BB from October.

The jpg was labeled "bb40" Could that be box 40?

How many variations do they have each month? 





Yep, that's box #40. There are typically about 40 - 50 box variations each month but in August there were a whopping 78 different variations!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2013)

I was going to shut off my computer and go to bed buuuuut at this point I think I'll wait the 22 minutes to see if my box updates.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2013)

HOORAY mine is updated!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2013)

Box 1:
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
DDFÂ® Amplifying Elixir 
Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Mox Botanicals Bath Milk
Color ClubÂ® Harlem Lights Collection

Box 2:
Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover 
Chella Highlighter Pencil
Aloxxi Firm Hold Hairspray 
TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe

LOVE my old account box, but my new account needs some tweaking. Also...all that tea and no chocolate? Come on, Birchbox!


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 10, 2013)

My main account is getting box #3...





Tiossan and Color Club are dupes from my other box but maybe I'll get a different color/scent. Chella will likely go up for trade. On the fence about It's a 10 since I have a full size bottle of Beauty Protector and samples of literally every single leave-in spray product that Birchbox has ever stuck in a box. But YAAAAY, chocolate and not tea!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 10, 2013)

Box 1- - dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25 - beauty protector shampoo - beauty protector conditioner - Color Club polish (no color updated) - Viva la Juicy Noir - Ghirardelli chocolate bar What an epic fail of a box for me! Hope to get a full box swap. Anyone? Anyone? At least I get 60pts for this one I guess Box 2- - it's a 10 miracle leave in product - tiossan body cream - chella (yay) - color club polish (no color updated) - chuao So where was the swap thread again?


----------



## Steffi (Nov 10, 2013)

YAY Box updates! 





-Wei Pomegranate Buffing Beads

-Wei Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

-Folle de Joie perfume

-Ayres Body Butter

-Eyeko Black Magic Mascara

-Chocolate covered pretzel (would've rather had the Chuao or Ghiradelli but I'm not upset, it's still chocolate!)


----------



## mckondik (Nov 10, 2013)

Love my old box's contents for a change. Alloxi volumizing shampoo and conditioner! I tried these for Allure's Beauty Enthusiasts and loved them. Happy for travel sizes! My other account is getting the Beauty Protect Shampoo and conditioner. So lots of shampoo this month. I am also getting my 3rd Chella. ( thanks ipsy and blush beauty) 2 nail polishes, Dr Jart Bb cream, chocolate covered pretzels and a big chocolate bar. Plus a couple of other things that are not memorable to me


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 10, 2013)

So excited with my box this month! Six items!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Viva La Juicy Noir

-Ghiradelli Chocolate Bar (it has a picture of the Toffee one, so I hope that means that I am for sure getting that one. I don't like mint and I love toffee!)

-Beauty Protector Shampoo

-Beauty Protector Conditioner

-Color Club Cocktail Hour collection nail polish

-Dr Jart+ Water Fuse BB Cream

I've been wanting to try the BP shampoo and conditioner for a long time. I was hoping for the Chella, but I'm so happy with the rest of the contents, that I don't mind too much.


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 10, 2013)

Just noticed the reason we couldn't find the box pages before...

*https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb3*


----------



## jbrookeb (Nov 10, 2013)

This is just my second box but I'm getting Box #8: -WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads -WEI Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask(hope they include that adorable brush to apply) -Folle de Joie perfume (the description sounds nice) -BeeKind Body Lotion (I love all things bee-related) -Chella pencil (already have one from ipsy) -Mighty Leaf tea (hoping for no mint tea) I'm happy overall for my box and glad I finally decided to subscribe. Can't wait to see what everyone else is getting!!


----------



## mindcaviar (Nov 10, 2013)

I was excited and I could not sleep. Here is what my box update says. This time there is no photo of the assorted items. Just a picture of a closed box. Below that it says this is what I am getting. WOO HOO!!!! 




 

GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar {toffee crunch is shown}   Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+   Sampar Lavish Dream Cream   Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Noir    Elite Therapeutics Elite CrÃ¨me   Color ClubÂ® Cocktail Hour Collection {on the rocks -- silver color-- is shown}


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 10, 2013)

I am thrilled with mine!! My only repeats are tea and Vasanti and I love both. Two of those across three boxes--two different glosses, a Chella, and a mascara. Very nicely done Birchbox!!


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was excited and I could not sleep. Here is what my box update says. This time there is no photo of the assorted items. Just a picture of a closed box. Below that it says this is what I am getting. WOO HOO!!!! 



  GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar {toffee crunch is shown}   Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+   Sampar Lavish Dream Cream   Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Noir    Elite Therapeutics Elite CrÃ¨me   Color ClubÂ® Cocktail Hour Collection {on the rocks -- silver color-- is shown}         *That's a nice box! Once they update the box pic you'll see exactly which variations you'll receive. *


----------



## mindcaviar (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just noticed the reason we couldn't find the box pages before...

*https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb3*
I checked mine by using the similar link and it says: bb41


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just noticed the reason we couldn't find the box pages before...

*https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb3*
I checked mine by using the similar link and it says: bb41


That's your box number this month. There are 59 different variations for November.


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 10, 2013)

Here's the link to this month's swap thread should anyone need it. 





*https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138987/birchbox-november-2013-swap*


----------



## angienharry (Nov 10, 2013)

I was one of the many 0.62 girls and I got the non gloss box! Woohoo!! Also I used the mobile app and the animation of opening the box is super cute. Box1- Vasanti Color club- shows a silver color in the pic TOCCA Chella Chua Box 2- BP shampoo and conditioner Chella Supergoop Fatty Sundays Choc covered pretzel I'm trying to decide how I feel about box 2---not my fav, got 2 chellas, bp shampoo and conditioner get bad reviews but I think I'll give em a try since I LOVE the bp spray, I've had a ton of supergoop (not on this acct), with hautelooks summer bag, other subs etc. But I can always save it for summer.... With the rest of my stash. Definitely like sub 1 better. Which is typical. That's my older, richer profile....lol. I really need to start a trade thread. I have awesome stuff I need to start getting rid of!


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 10, 2013)

The "unboxing" on the app is so fun! I am getting the .62 box with the Tocca and Vasanti and am so excited!!! I always end up living what I get even when I'm not excited at the preview so hopefully this time I'm not disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plumplant (Nov 10, 2013)

Is there a "post your profile" thread??? I really need to revamp my profile because I have been disappointed the past couple of months. [@]angienharry[/@] how do you have your profile on your 1st account set up? And what about yours [@]ElizabethF[/@]


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2013)

Whoever posted about sending a giftcard to your other account to keep your points together..thank you! Life changing.


----------



## meganbernadette (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 58 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb58

I like the chella but I've already gotten in in my Ipsy bag... I'll gift it. Anyone know what size the eyeko mascara is? It looks like  a pretty good size!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 10, 2013)

> Is there a "post your profile" thread??? I really need to revamp my profile because I have been disappointed the past couple of months. [@]angienharry[/@] how do you have your profile on your 1st account set up? And what about yours [@]ElizabethF[/@]


 Dedicated enthusiast Hair care, skin care, and makeup Fragrances- not my fav Beauty, home, organic,tools,sweet treats Looking to experiment Classic style Hair-brown, curly, dry, color treated hair let it air dry White, light, normal Age 42 income $111,000-132,000


----------



## jkfinl (Nov 10, 2013)

> Got my box in today which was a surprise since my clicky truck said the 12th. My box weight is .555. I'm pretty happy with the box, but my Chella pencils top was off and my box was a mess. Does BB usually do anything about this? Thanks


 Unless something is unusable, no. This happened to me last month. My bottle of shampoo leaked all over in my box. They replaced the shampoo.


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 10, 2013)

[@]plumplant[/@] my profile is: Expertise: semi-proficient Can never have too many: makeup products Perfume: not my favorite I subscribe: to change up beauty routine Beauty style: classic Hair: normal Income:$86,000-$110,000 I don't have my birthdate in there. Hope that helps.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 10, 2013)

[@]angienharry[/@] [@]ElizabethF[/@]. Thank you both!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 10, 2013)

OMG!!! Best box EVER!  Birchbox AND Ipsy are rocking it out of the park for me this month!  Especially because they're both sending out 6 items!

I'm getting Box 51.  My tracking hasn't updated, so I still don't know what it weighs:

Seriously, though... Chocolate!  And skin care!  And perfume!  And lip gloss!  And leave-in conditioner!  AND NAIL POLISH!  So. Dang. Excited.

 


Spoiler





 GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar $0.00


 

 derma eÂ® Soothing Collection with PycnogenolÂ® $0.00


 Atelier Cologne Vanille InsensÃ©e Cologne Absolue - 200ml 116 $180.00 Ships Free


 Laura Mercier Lip GlacÃ© 5 $24.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Aloxxi ColourCare Leave-In Conditioner $20.00 Ships Free


 Color ClubÂ® Cocktail Hour Collection


----------



## MELLEI (Nov 10, 2013)

i am getting birchbox #38....


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 10, 2013)

> I'm getting box 58Â https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb58 I like the chella but I've already gotten in in my Ipsy bag... I'll gift it. Anyone know what size the eyeko mascara is? It looks like Â a pretty good size!


 It is quite large and a nice product. I received it in one of my boxes and I am thrilled to be getting another one this month! You will not be disappointed with the sample size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 10, 2013)

Mine updated--looks good! I am excited to try the face and body products. I guess bb wants me to keep my weight down bc no chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynewbie (Nov 10, 2013)

So so excited for box 32 and 6 items to review!!!


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 10, 2013)

My main box is the Tocca/Vasanti box AngienHarry got. I am so glad to get the Vasanti. I joined BB after the months when it went out and have been wanting to try it. Great assortment for me this month, aside from hitting the Chella quadrifecta. Off to the trade thread with those. (PS -- hi, Jamie Joy. Been missing your enthusiasm since I stopped getting Ipsy. Glad to see you here!)


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 10, 2013)

My boxes updates and I'm getting two of the exact same box. Oh well.


----------



## Rochellena (Nov 10, 2013)

I am so excited about my boxes. Only one duplicate and a great variety of things. Yay! I've been so happy with BB with these last few months. I'm really happy I didn't cancel (and added a second box instead.)

First Box is Box 40:

Shea Terra Rose Hip Cleanser

Ahmad Tea

Laura Mercier Lip Glace

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Noir
Elite Creme
Color Club (Cocktail Hour)

Other Box is Box 10:

Vasanti
Chella Highlighter

Color Club (Cocktail Hour)

Chuao

Tocca Creme

If I can get a different colors with the polish, it will be absolutely perfect for me. Yay for good months!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Mine updated--looks good! I am excited to try
the face and body products. I guess bb wants me to keep my weight down bc no chocolate




You got the Ayres body butter! I am so jealous!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hmm... So far, nobody has the same box as me!



Overall, I'm pretty pleased! :-D Can't wait to get it and play with all my goodies! I'm super jealous of everyone with the chocolate though!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 10, 2013)

> My main account is getting box #3...
> 
> Tiossan and Color Club are dupes from my other box but maybe I'll get a different color/scent. Chella will likely go up for trade. On the fence about It's a 10 since I have a full size bottle of Beauty Protector and samples of literally every single leave-in spray product that Birchbox has ever stuck in a box. But YAAAAY, chocolate and not tea!Â  :laughno:


 Box twins!!!!!!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 10, 2013)

> Hmm... So far, nobody has the same box as me!
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm pretty pleased! :-D Can't wait to get it and play with all my goodies! I'm super jealous of everyone with the chocolate though!


 Awesome box!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoever posted about sending a giftcard to your other account to keep your points together..thank you! Life changing. 
I had never even considered it before, and I agree!  I am so glad to know this!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 10, 2013)

Not thrilled with my box this month, but in reality it's been a while since I had a dud of a box so I'm alright with it. I'm getting: 1: Chella Highlighting Pencil (already have 2 from Ipsy) 2: Color Club Polish 3: Aloxxi Shampoo 4: Aloxxi Conditioner 5: Chocolate Covered Pretzels (at least I got some chocolate. I don't drink tea &amp; the Birchbox Gods always send me tea, so I'm eternally grateful I got some form of chocolate this time around) Has anyone heard of or tried the Aloxxi stuff?


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 10, 2013)

Is there a trade thread that has been started yet? I got yet another dup box-wah woh... I certainly don't need 3 Chella highlighters!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 10, 2013)

When bb shows the picture of your item but there are different colors, is the color shown what you get? Or is it like ipsy with the generic item pic and you don't know the actual color until you get it? Hoping the nail polish is the gold shade that it's showing! And the stainiac shows a dark red... Hoping for the peach or rose color.


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 10, 2013)

> Not thrilled with my box this month, but in reality it's been a while since I had a dud of a box so I'm alright with it. I'm getting: 1: Chella Highlighting Pencil (already have 2 from Ipsy) 2: Color Club Polish 3: Aloxxi Shampoo 4: Aloxxi Conditioner 5: Chocolate Covered Pretzels (at least I got some chocolate. I don't drink tea &amp; the Birchbox Gods always send me tea, so I'm eternally grateful I got some form of chocolate this time around) Has anyone heard of or tried the Aloxxi stuff?


 I tested it for an Allure trial a couple of months ago. I have baby fine hair that was thinning in spots (not sure if it's age or overprocessing). My hair really did look and feel thicker after a few days, but there are 'cones in both, so I make sure to clarify weekly.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 10, 2013)

I got the 0.62 box I didn't want... womp womp. Vasanti, Ahmed tea, POP Beauty gloss, Tiossan, and Color Club. I was really hoping for the Tocca hand cream.


----------



## RedBadger (Nov 10, 2013)

Finally got a shipping confirmation late yesterday, and my november page updated today.

I'll be receivving box 13. Yay!

1.derma-e soothing collection

2.Mighty Leaf tea pouches

3.Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream

4.Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Creme Compact SPF 20

5.Eyeko Black Magic Mascara.

I'm glad I didn't buy a new mascara this week at the Sephora FF sale; looking forward to the Eyeco.

For the first time in years, I won't be reaching VIP level at Sephora, and it's all thanks to Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lanai12 (Nov 10, 2013)

I was not able to dodge the BP shampoo &amp; conditioner this month, but on the bright side I finally got a Chella. Sadly I missed out on the lotions that were sent out. BB doesn't get how hey my skin gets especially in winter. I really really wanted to try the Tocca. I'm off to see if anyone is willing to part with it on the trade thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 10, 2013)

Woohoo! Main account is getting box #42 - staniac, mighty leaf teas, ddf amplifying serum, folle de joie, max botanicals bath milk, and cc Harlem nights 2nd account is getting box #10 - vasanti, chella, tocca, Chuao, and CC cocktail hour A few repeats (already have staniac, vasanti, and chella) but overall two great boxes with a nice variety!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 10, 2013)

my boxes updated and I am very happy with both if them! Box 11:




Box 50:



I think I got a really good mix this month! hopefully the nail polish will be two different colors. if not I can throw it into a gift for my little sister.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm getting -- dr. jart water fuse beauty balm Beauty protect shampoo and conditioner Toffee crunch bar is shown Color club polish Viva la Juicy Is it bad that I'm most excited about the bar? I hate to be a Debbie downer but I've got mad box envy this month! I hate color club, I've tried the shampoo/conditioner through my sister (but travel size of shampoos are handy...), and I haaaate anything Juicy. At least it's a 6 item box though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted hand cream or Chella. Ok. No more whining so early in the day. (Edited: didn't see I had juicy in my box too)


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not thrilled with my box this month, but in reality it's been a while since I had a dud of a box so I'm alright with it. I'm getting:

1: Chella Highlighting Pencil (already have 2 from Ipsy)
2: Color Club Polish
3: Aloxxi Shampoo
4: Aloxxi Conditioner
5: Chocolate Covered Pretzels (at least I got some chocolate. I don't drink tea &amp; the Birchbox Gods always send me tea, so I'm eternally grateful I got some form of chocolate this time around)

Has anyone heard of or tried the Aloxxi stuff?
That's my box!  I feel the same as you.....pretty meh about the box.

Chella Highlighting Pencil- I know I won't use it.  Will probably put this in the "Give to Ma" pile since I am currently obsessed with Lancome's liquid liner and dark, smoky eyes

Color Club Polish- I know they featured polish in the sneak peak video, but this isn't the collection they showed- they had featured titles that were cocktail based.  The Harlem theme is awesome since a) I'm a native New Yorker and B)  this is the time of year I switch to my New Haarlem fragrance from Bond No 9.....I'm hoping for a darker colorl like Lady Holidau- if I get something lighter, it will go to my friend Angie

Aloxxi Shampoo/Conditioner- I've seen this brand around, but I have never tried it.  It couldn't come at a better time since I will be gettin' ma hair did on Friday.  It says sulfate free, which means I will try it...I'll ask my hair guy about it anyway

Chocolate Covered Pretzels- I'm forever throwing side eyes at pretzels.  I've gotten some pretty awful pretzels in my Love With Food sub, hence my skepticism.  But you know in a moment of weakness you know this will find its way into my mouth.

Overall, on the Birchbox joy spectrum, this is somewhere in the middle.  Will give most stuff a try and I know the things I won't use will have a loving home.  Its probably because I've been subbing so long, they are running out of combos for me....or at least that is what I am telling myself.  Side topic though.  What does a girl have to do to sample Beauty Protector?  I mean come on now.....they've been sampling it for how long and I have yet to try it!


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 10, 2013)

> Finally got a shipping confirmation late yesterday, and my november page updated today. I'll be receivving box 13. Yay! 1.derma-e soothing collection 2.Mighty Leaf tea pouches 3.Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream 4.Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Creme Compact SPF 20 5.Eyeko Black Magic Mascara. I'm glad I didn't buy a new mascara this week at the Sephora FF sale; looking forward to the Eyeco. For the first time in years, I won't be reaching VIP level at Sephora, and it's all thanks to Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Box twins! I hadn't even seen half of this stuff in any pics so kinda a nice surprise. I don't drink tea but my boss loves it so I'll share the love this month. Excited with the mascara so that made my box worth it!


----------



## jocedun (Nov 10, 2013)

I got box #48:





*Stainiac* - I've tried this before under my other account and really liked it, so I'll definitely be hoarding this as a spare. 

*DDF Amplifying Elixir* - Wow, I had no idea what this could be just from the name. After reading up, it seems to be a serum. It only has 3 Birchbox reviews so I have no idea what to expect. Hopefully it works miracles! If you ladies know anything about this, please fill me in! 

*Folle de Joie* - Eh, I usually don't care to receive perfumes, but how can I complain in a 6-item box? Plus, I know this perfume is pretty highly beloved by other subscribers, so it will be nice to see what the hype is all about. 

*Ahmad Teas* - I love tea, so this is definitely a welcome extra. (Although, chocolate would have been 100x better)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Tiossan Body Cream* - Again, not overly excited by this, but I'll still use it up. Body creams just don't do anything for me, usually. 

*Color Club* - Welp, I don't use nail polish, so I'll definitely be passing this sample on. 
Overall, I'm happy that it is a six item box and my items are a pretty good mix of skincare, makeup, extras, and fragrance! My shipping still has not updated, so I have no idea when I'll actually get this little box of goodies.


----------



## magictodo (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got a shipping confirmation late yesterday, and my november page updated today.

I'll be receivving box 13. Yay!

1.derma-e soothing collection

2.Mighty Leaf tea pouches

3.Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream

4.Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer Creme Compact SPF 20

5.Eyeko Black Magic Mascara.

I'm glad I didn't buy a new mascara this week at the Sephora FF sale; looking forward to the Eyeco.

For the first time in years, I won't be reaching VIP level at Sephora, and it's all thanks to Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Box twins! I hadn't even seen half of this stuff in any pics so kinda a nice surprise. I don't drink tea but my boss loves it so I'll share the love this month. Excited with the mascara so that made my box worth it!

Box triplets! Has anyone seen pictures of the mascara or Laura Mercier? Are they full sized?


----------



## CassieM (Nov 10, 2013)

I really want this month's box to be a surprise but I am having such a hard time not looking online! If my box doesn't come tomorrow I might just have to peek. Waiting is too hard! I was hoping that reading what everyone else is getting would help but it is just making it harder!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Box triplets! Has anyone seen pictures of the mascara or Laura Mercier? Are they full sized?
The Eyeko is deluxe sized and I haven't seen the laura mercier in birchbox, but they do make a sample size of this product, so I highly doubt it will be full sized.  I got the sample from sephora last year though, and it was an adorable mini compact.


----------



## RedBadger (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Box triplets! Has anyone seen pictures of the mascara or Laura Mercier? Are they full sized?
I *think* the mascara might be full-sized.  My guess is that the LM will be a delux sample size, like Sephora had as a GWP code recently.


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 10, 2013)

Here is my box. I'm pretty happy with it.



Spoiler









TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe 47 $20.00
Ships Free
More Options Available



Laura Mercier Lip GlacÃ© 5 $24.00
Ships Free
More Options Available



Aloxxi Weightless Styling GelÃ©e $20.00
Ships Free



Fatty Sundays Chocolate Covered Pretzel Flavors - 5 Pack $35.00
Ships Free
More Options Available


----------



## gemstone (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Unless something is unusable, no. This happened to me last month. My bottle of shampoo leaked all over in my box. They replaced the shampoo.
??? I'm pretty sure replacing the broken product _is_ doing something.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 10, 2013)

Spoiler







I know this box might be a dud for some people, but I am happy with it.  I need another hand cream like I need a hole in my head.  Whole it not be a really exciting box, it had several things I needed.  I am on the lookout for a strengthening conditioner, so even though my hair isn't color treated this is right up my alley.  Plus, chocolate covered pretzels are one of my favorite snacks. I am just hoping not to get a gold color as I've gotten one from them three times now.



For those of you worried about color club, I have gotten several samples of metallic colors in the past and the quality is much better than the cremes.  As long as use a rubberized base coat with it, it lasts so long on me, and the application is always extremely smooth.


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 16. This is the best box I've gotten in months, so I'm happy. If only my tracking would update.



Spoiler





 GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar  





   Atelier Cologne Vanille InsensÃ©e Cologne Absolue - 200ml 116  


 Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ 2761  


 Sampar Equalizing Foam Peel  



 Color ClubÂ® Cocktail Hour Collection 2


 TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe  
Does anyone know how large the perfume sample is?

If the Ghriardelli bars are "finds" why aren't they sending them to everyone? I thought that was the case with finds.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 10, 2013)

> I really want this month's box to be a surprise but I am having such a hard time not looking online! If my box doesn't come tomorrow I might just have to peek. Waiting is too hard! I was hoping that reading what everyone else is getting would help but it is just making it harder!


 I'm so tempted too!!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CassieM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really want this month's box to be a surprise but I am having such a hard time not looking online! If my box doesn't come tomorrow I might just have to peek. Waiting is too hard! I was hoping that reading what everyone else is getting would help but it is just making it harder!
There is no mail delivery tomorrow- it's a federal holiday!  You might just have to peak, then


----------



## RedBadger (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 16. This is the best box I've gotten in months, so I'm happy. If only my tracking would update.



Spoiler





 GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar  





   Atelier Cologne Vanille InsensÃ©e Cologne Absolue - 200ml 116  


 Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ 2761  


 Sampar Equalizing Foam Peel  



 Color ClubÂ® Cocktail Hour Collection 2


 TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe  
Does anyone know how large the perfume sample is?

I got the Folle de Joie last month. It's the usual tiny vial, just packaged in a nice puffy cardstock thing-y.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 10, 2013)

> Here is my box. I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is my box, too. I'm very happy with each and every sample coming my way. I'm just going to cross my fingers that the Laura Mercier is not in red. I'm hoping for that pink in the pic. I'd love the polish in Dark and Stormy, but the other 2 colors are pretty as well.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Nov 10, 2013)

I am so thrilled with mine!!!! The only thing that could have made it better would have been mascara, but that's only because I'm about out of what I'm using now!!


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is my box, too. I'm very happy with each and every sample coming my way. I'm just going to cross my fingers that the Laura Mercier is not in red. I'm hoping for that pink in the pic. I'd love the polish in Dark and Stormy, but the other 2 colors are pretty as well.
I hope it's in pink also. I think we made out pretty good this month.


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 10, 2013)

Not too thrilled with my box this month, I got box 52. I don't drink tea or use hairspray and both those items are in my box. But I did get the tocca hand cream which I was hoping for.


----------



## CassieM (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There is no mail delivery tomorrow- it's a federal holiday!  You might just have to peak, then 





Ah oh no! I completely forgot! Thanks for reminding me. I guess I'm going to try to wait until Tuesday then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate when holidays mess up my birchbox delivery! lol


----------



## Lanai12 (Nov 10, 2013)

I like the new app except once you open your box in the app you can no longer track it there. I only received my tracking yesterday afternoon and it hadn't updated yet. Well, I am sure they will eventually change the tracking thing since it is definitely a work in progress.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 10, 2013)

Twins!  I'm stoked, it's a very ME box.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my box. I'm pretty happy with it.



Spoiler





 TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe 47 $20.00 Ships Free


More Options Available


 Laura Mercier Lip GlacÃ© 5 $24.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Aloxxi Weightless Styling GelÃ©e $20.00 Ships Free


 Fatty Sundays Chocolate Covered Pretzel Flavors - 5 Pack $35.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Yay I'm getting the near - pounder chocolate deliciousness box!!!* https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb21 I just knew I was going to get the chella because I've already traded 2 of them away so I have to laugh at that and I guess the universe really wants me to try it! Very excited to see what the deal us with the Folle perfume you ladies are always raving about!


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Woooo hoooooo!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm getting...
 
Tocca hand cream
Laura Mercier lip glace
Aloxxi Weightless Styling Gelee (meh, probably won't use)
Chocolate Covered Pretzels
and Color Club.
 
Not too bad


----------



## ariana077 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I *think* the mascara might be full-sized.  My guess is that the LM will be a delux sample size, like Sephora had as a GWP code recently.


Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Eyeko is deluxe sized and I haven't seen the laura mercier in birchbox, but they do make a sample size of this product, so I highly doubt it will be full sized.  I got the sample from sephora last year though, and it was an adorable mini compact.
The Eyeko is a deluxe sample, but it will last you a LONG time! The Tube is great because when it starts to get towards the end just run it under hot water and you can push all the mascara up so that it gets on the brush.  I want to say that I got one in each of my August boxes and I just started using my second sample?  About once a week I use a different mascara but this is my new go-to.  It's literally fantastic, I was so sad I'm not able to receive it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 10, 2013)

Iâ€™m getting box #6.



Spoiler



Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (bleh)

Mighty Leaf Tea â€“ Tea Pouches (yay!)

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator (meh)

BeeKind Body Lotion (yay!)

Color Club Cocktail Hour Collection (yay)

Overall Iâ€™m pleased. Iâ€™m probably the only one who wanted tea, because my Chuao order will arrive the same day. So now I can have tea and chocolate!



This is my third month with BB. I signed up just to try it out for three months and cancel after redeeming my points. I was expecting a lot of foil sachets, but havenâ€™t received any. The worst thing was discovering that expensive DDF serum, which Iâ€™m now addicted to. I guess I'll stick around so I can save up points for it.


----------



## Cate88 (Nov 10, 2013)

I just sneaked my boxes. I'm not getting the Chella Highlighter that I really wanted in either of them. If anyone is willing to make a trade, please PM me!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 10, 2013)

getting boxes 18 &amp; 29 - not bad....meh about the Chella, I already have two!  If anyone is looking for one, let me know I'm def. open to swaps on that!


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 10, 2013)

> I *think* the mascara might be full-sized.Â  My guess is that the LM will be a delux sample size, like Sephora had as a GWP code recently.


 Online samples of the LM compact are .09oz and a full size is .26oz. If that ends up .right we get about 1/3 the full product!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

box 35 for me, as i suspected after seeing a couple of boxes. totally content. i was looking forward to trying the chuao again BUT who can say no to MORE CHOCOLATEEEE.

also this is the kind of variety i like from birchbox. i'll totally take perfume in lieu of hair products.

honestly, the only thing i DIDN'T get that i would've loved to try was one of the hand creams they've been sending out. but there's always december to look forward to ;]



Spoiler


----------



## grayc (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 42... it's ok

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb42

REALLY bummed about the DDF Face stuff... I have really sensitive skin; in my profile that's the only thing I have checked and actually in my 14 months with BB they have stayed away from giving me face products like this; so I guess I was due.
 

I really wanted the Tocca hand cream; but oh well.  I may put the Stainiac up for trade with the DDF.

However; excited for the Mox, nail polish, tea and even the parfume (if I like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Xiang (Nov 10, 2013)

Getting box 10, very happy I'm getting nail polish but i dropped my second sub in case julep has a great holiday collection for December and I won't feel as bad upgrading, haha. I have a huge desire to collect nail polish these two months for some odd reason. My collection is super tiny and there are some truly amazing manis on these forums recently. I just hope this won't turn into an obsession for me.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 10, 2013)

This is what I'm getting! I'm super excited about all of these products! When my SO heard about the nipple balm, he was like "What do you do with that???" Lol!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting --

dr. jart water fuse beauty balm
Beauty protect shampoo and conditioner
Toffee crunch bar is shown
Color club polish
Viva la Juicy

Is it bad that I'm most excited about the bar? I hate to be a Debbie downer but I've got mad box envy this month! I hate color club, I've tried the shampoo/conditioner through my sister (but travel size of shampoos are handy...), and I haaaate anything Juicy. At least it's a 6 item box though.









I really wanted hand cream or Chella.

Ok. No more whining so early in the day.

(Edited: didn't see I had juicy in my box too)
i would probably feel the same way if i were you, to be honest. dr. jart samples are so skimpy and i hated the BP. the bright side is you've finally got the BP off your list now! i could see them trying to send that out for as long as they can, they're really pushing BP products.


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 10, 2013)

Main account is getting... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb37 Only 1 dup between accounts! I can live with that


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Nov 10, 2013)

> Wow! I think there's a decent chance I could get this box then. It looked nice except for the Chella (that was in there, right? bad memory, lol). I say that because I already have a Chella. Although, I could always keep a spare or put it up for trade. Nonetheless, a very good box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep. I had the Chella as well from Ipsy, but I figure I can gift it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

did i hear people say that chella would make a good eye primer? because i'm a benefit high beam girl for life but definitely want to put the chella to use.


----------



## natashaia (Nov 10, 2013)

> i am getting birchbox #38....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! I am very excited!


----------



## s112095 (Nov 10, 2013)

My clicky truck just became clicky, so at this rate I'll not be spoilered for my box.


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 10, 2013)

has there been any variation in the chocolate covered pretzels, or is it just the toasted coconut kind? i loooooove chocolate covered pretzels (anything sweet and salty &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt but loathe coconut. i wouldn't mind getting either of the sprinkle variations, the mint, or toffee crunch pretzels, but coconut has the most off putting texture for me. it's like plastic and tastes like soap.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

Whoo, only one dupe between my two boxes, and if I receive two different shades, I'll be *very* happy!



Spoiler



Box 1 -- #28


Ahmad teas -- I would actually rather get tea than chocolate right now, so yay!  The little international shop down the street from me sells this stuff, so I know I like it already, and I can easily get more without dealing with the Birchbox shop.
Serious Skincare Glycolic Gommage Extreme Renewal -- I do like trying new scrubs.
AYRES body butter -- Whoo!  The one thing I was most hoping to get!
Eyeko Black Magic mascara -- When the spoiler for this was released, I said that I just *knew* I would be getting it because I already have literally a dozen unopened mascara samples (well, eleven plus a full-sized) right now.  And here it is.
Color Club Cocktail Hour collection -- Whoo!  I love metallics, silvers, and grays, so I don't really care which one I get.  They're all my kind of color!

Box 2 -- #35


Juicy Noir -- Uh, no.  I can't stand *any* of the Juicy line.  They all smell like the same liquid headachey fruity chemical mess to me.
Mox Botanicals bath milk -- I would be excited for this (local indie company!  Whoo!), except I don't take baths.  Ever.  Shower only over here.
Chella pencil -- Already have it.  I like it well enough (I use it as concealer), but the one I have will last me for ages, plus I'm still using a tarte concealer that is lasting me months longer than I had expected (I thought it would be history three months ago), so this will need to be rehomed.
Ghirardelli bar -- Eh, I like chocolate, but I'm *picky* about my chocolate.  
derma e soothing collection -- Eh.  Since I just had an allergic reaction to something else, I'm a bit wary of this one.  Scrubs (like in my first box) are not as iffy for me as the stuff in here.
Color Club Cocktail Hour collection -- Nail polish addict over here hopes it's a different shade from the first box!
Depending on the color of the polish, I might be putting the entire second box up for swap.  If it's a different shade than the first box, I'll keep the polish and swap the rest.  It's not a *bad* box, but I'm just not really feeling it this month.  I'll wait until I get it in-hand before I decide whether to whole-box it or piece it out.


I'm kind of bummed I didn't get hand cream and surprised I didn't get haircare.  They usually *love* to send me haircare.  And lip products.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 10, 2013)

Box 30 for me, so very intrigued by everything and WHAT WHAT! CHOCOLATE!!!!!!


----------



## natashaia (Nov 10, 2013)

> The Eyeko is deluxe sized and I haven't seen the laura mercier in birchbox, but they do make a sample size of this product, so I highly doubt it will be full sized. Â I got the sample from sephora last year though, and it was an adorable mini compact. It's a nice size!


 I got the Laura mercier sample from sephora a few months ago and love it.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 10, 2013)

I am really on the fence about the chocolate. (Okay, i cheated and checked my account!) On the one hand...HOT DAMN CHOCOLATE!!! On the other...Damn, I'm diabetic. However...HOT DAMN CHELLA!!! I've heard such nice things about it--how it it used though?


----------



## disconik (Nov 10, 2013)

I got box 45 (.805) and I'm not terribly excited about it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Vasanti - I'm cool with this.   Dr. Lipp - I really don't need another lip balm especially since they sent the chapstick last month.  :/   Folle de Joie - I have no idea how I'll feel about this until I actually smell it.   Eyeko Mascara - I'm willing to trade this. I'm more than okay on mascara and REALLY wanted a chella   Miss Jessie's Leave-In Conditioner - I got the Deva Curl system last month so I was really hoping to not get another hair product.  Especially another hair packet.   Full size ghirardelli chocolate bar - YAY!  But kind of already figured out I was getting one because of my box weight.   I'm bummed I didn't get the nail polish since that's one of my must haves and fragrance isn't checked off and I have the "not my favorite" option selected.   Anyone know how well the Dr. Lipp, eyeko mascara, and fragrances trade?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 10, 2013)

> Just noticed the reason we couldn't find the box pages before... *https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-**2014**/november-2013-bb3*


 Lol. What is Birchbox going to do when it is November 2014?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol. What is Birchbox going to do when it is November 2014?
the same mistake was in the box links for 2012, example my box link:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2013/nov2012box20


----------



## Steffi (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok I just saw the pic of the chocolate lays, and I am at work at target right now so I had to go look for them....they are located in the xmas section at my store and are all sold out boooo!! Will have to check back in a few days after we get a truck because now i need to have them lol.
I saw the pic and said OMG NEED NOW. Thanks for letting us know what part of the store they were in.  When I went this morning there were only two bags left, so both came home with me.


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 10, 2013)

So this is my box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb5

I'm traveling a bit for the holidays, so the shampoo/conditioner will come in handy. It's sulfate free, so I hope it will be good for my wavy, frizzy hair. I haven't found my holy grail shampoo/conditioner, so I don't mind trying new hair products. Dandruff is still a problem for me. I think I need to try using that expensive anti-dandruff phyto shampoo, it seemed to work.

I'm excited about the bare love body treatment. My elbows and feet could use some extra love this time of the year. I looked at the ingredients list, and no problematic ingredients jumped out at me. They probably included Vanilla Planifolia Fruit to make it smell good, but it's one of the few fragrant extracts out there that is actually an anti-irritant so it will probably me okay for my sensitive skin.

I think I might have gotten a sample of the Dr. Jart stuff a while ago in a Sephora sample pack and wasn't wild about it, but I'll give it another try since I know it's very popular.

I don't really highlight except occasionally under my browbone. We'll see how I like that pencil.

And crossing my fingers that I get any flavor but the coconut pretzels. HATE coconut so much!!

But still, I'm willing to give everything in a box a try, so I'd say that's a successful box for me.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

I *almost* bought the chocolate Lay's last night, and then I remembered that I love the ones from Trader Joe's, and I think TJ's are cheaper, so I passed.  And then I went to TJ's and bought a ton of holiday sweets (cocoa truffles!  candy cane truffles!  butter sugar cookies!  a few other things!) but completely forgot about the chocolate-covered potato chips.  On the up side, they do carry them year-round.  The stuff I got last night is only around for a couple of months each year.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm... So far, nobody has the same box as me!



Overall, I'm pretty pleased! :-D Can't wait to get it and play with all my goodies! I'm super jealous of everyone with the chocolate though!

This is my main subscription's box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 10, 2013)

Has anyone received the Eyeko mascara yet? Is it indeed midnight blue? If so I am intrigued!


----------



## natashaia (Nov 10, 2013)

Where can I find the trade thread? I don't want nail polish( I have 6 more that I don't want), vasanti, and body butter to unload!


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 10, 2013)

I am getting box 22. I am getting tea and perfume so I am happy. I am not pleased to be receiving  lip gloss for the fifth month in a row. Please Birchbox I am begging you to quit sending me lip gloss. Hopefully it will trade well.


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 10, 2013)

btw, i'm kind of liking the idea of never having to buy mascara again. i just cracked open a full-size mally volumizing mascara i got in my birchbox in september. i really like that it's clump free, although it does smear a tad. i might cover it w/ that anastasia top coat to waterproof it. i have pretty dry eyes, but anything that isn't waterproof is bound to give me the raccoon effect.

but i figured if i throw out each mascara sample i have every three months (like I should), i currently have enough samples to last me a full year. i'm bound to get more before i run out, too. of course, i bit the bullet and invested in the anastasia top coat which i wouldn't have to if all of my samples were waterproof :


----------



## wadedl (Nov 10, 2013)

> Box 30 for me, so very intrigued by everything and WHAT WHAT! CHOCOLATE!!!!!! :yey:


 Box twins! Excited for chocolate and mascara especially. I will be trading the nail polish.


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting box 22. I am getting tea and perfume so I am happy. I am not pleased to be receiving  lip gloss for the fifth month in a row. Please Birchbox I am begging you to quit sending me lip gloss. Hopefully it will trade well.
ooh, that vanille insensÃ©e is divine. i think i originally discovered it after sampling it in birchbox last year. i've almost gone through my 30ml bottle, and i also have a couple little pocket spray bottles (which were $25 each, though sephora is now offering the orange sanguine/vanille insensÃ©e duo for just $18, wish i had known). i get compliments every time i wear it. it's very warm and not too sweet for a vanilla scent and smells fabulous paired with orange sanguine.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love my old box's contents for a change. Alloxi volumizing shampoo and conditioner! I tried these for Allure's Beauty Enthusiasts and loved them. Happy for travel sizes! My other account is getting the Beauty Protect Shampoo and conditioner. So lots of shampoo this month.

I am also getting my 3rd Chella. ( thanks ipsy and blush beauty) 2 nail polishes, Dr Jart Bb cream, chocolate covered pretzels and a big chocolate bar. Plus a couple of other things that are not memorable to me 
I am getting the Aloxxi shampoo and conditioner in BOTH of my boxes.

First time in a while I am actually happy about getting haircare.

These products are sodium chloride free as well as sulfate free, so I can use them w/ my Brazilian Keratin treated hair.

Yay!

Question, do we know if they are little bottles or foil packets?

(fingers crossed no foil packets!!!!)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Box twins! Excited for chocolate and mascara especially. I will be trading the nail polish.

@wadedl yaaaay twinsies!




  there is currently no chocolate in my house so I can guarantee that that chocolate won't last but a minute. It would last even less time than that if my Hubby were to be here, but luckily (well not really luckily, sadness) he's going to be out of town on business....SO THE CHOCOLATE IS MINE, ALL MINE.....ahem, I mean I can relax and enjoy the chocolate by myself.


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I *almost* bought the chocolate Lay's last night, and then I remembered that I love the ones from Trader Joe's, and I think TJ's are cheaper, so I passed.  And then I went to TJ's and bought a ton of holiday sweets (cocoa truffles!  candy cane truffles!  butter sugar cookies!  a few other things!) but completely forgot about the chocolate-covered potato chips.  On the up side, they do carry them year-round.  The stuff I got last night is only around for a couple of months each year.
oh gosh, i need to go to trader joe's, i need to shore up some self-restraint and NOT buy every holiday treat in the store





but idk if i can say no to candy cane joe joe's


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 10, 2013)

Has anyone placed an order with the Kate Spade bag thingy?  I'm just trying to see what the quality's like- I'm placing a fairly large order for Christmas presents, and I'm trying to decide if a 20% off coupon is worth it, or if the Kate Spade bag is worth it.  (I LOVE Kate Spade.  In fact, I know it's what's most of my Christmas present from my mom, because I just love it so much.  Sucker for her designs)


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh gosh, i need to go to trader joe's, i need to shore up some self-restraint and NOT buy every holiday treat in the store





but idk if i can say no to candy cane joe joe's

Y'all are killing me.  I think I might have to go make a Trader Joe's run today.  I miss those candy cane joe joe's.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't get ANY promo codes to work for me on the BB site. Even downloaded Puffin per one MUT'er's suggestion. Nada.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 10, 2013)

> Where can I find the trade thread? I don't want nail polish( I have 6 more that I don't want), vasanti, and body butter to unload!


 @natashaia Here's the link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138987/birchbox-november-2013-swap


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2013)

I guess I should take back my unhappiness with my box since all I really wanted was candy right??


----------



## disconik (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting box 22. I am getting tea and perfume so I am happy. I am not pleased to be receiving  lip gloss for the fifth month in a row. Please Birchbox I am begging you to quit sending me lip gloss. Hopefully it will trade well.
It's laura mercier.  It will definitely trade well.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 10, 2013)

How much do the pretzels weigh @Heather Hicks ?

I am trying to figure out the sizes of the other products in my box.

I hope it heavy from product and not pretzels!!!!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 10, 2013)

> I got box 45 (.805) and I'm not terribly excited about it. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just received this box yesterday (though my weight was .795, booklet included). I was reasonably happy... excited for the folle de joie finally and the vasanti (which I had already tried in a pick two and loved). And six items yay! But I am SO SICK of miss Jessie's. I've gotten it three different times in the past 8 months. They need some more curly hair brand options!


----------



## Courtneyk2012 (Nov 10, 2013)

Usually I can find at least one item every month that i love....however i feel like after a year i finally got a punishment box. Had to happen sometime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got box 47:
    Ahmad Teas Assorted TeasSampar Lavish Dream Cream Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Noir Bare Love Body Luxury Body Fuel, Daily Recovery TreatmentEyeko Black Magic Mascara


----------



## TracyT (Nov 10, 2013)

Quints with Box 13. I'm excited about the Eyeko Black Magic Mascara especially with the tip about warm water for the last bits of. Hoping it really is midnight blue!

Do we know if the derma eÂ® is one product or the 3-set of the cleanser, creme and serum?

The only item I'm meh about is the shave cream, thankfully or not I don't shave


----------



## avonleabelle (Nov 10, 2013)

I got my box yesterday, box 27, which is the earliest I've gotten.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The items are: Color Club polish in top shelf (champagne colored) Pop beauty aqua lacquer in flowering fuchsia Tiiossan body cream Vasanti cosmetics BrightenUp! Enzymatic face rejuvenator Ahmad tea London (I don't drink tea so I will be giving this to my brother.)


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 10, 2013)

Yay! getting box 10, which I'm super excited for. It's the .62 box without the lipgloss. 

Now to decide if I want to look through the different boxes to see if I have box envy.... hahaha


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone received the Eyeko mascara yet? Is it indeed midnight blue? If so I am intrigued!
On my page the only color option for it is midnight blue.  I haven't recieved it, but that is the only color on birchbox, so fingers crossed because that would be interesting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dkbnyc (Nov 10, 2013)

Is this box 47? Sounds like what I am getting, but don't have it yet. I'm not happy with the sounds of this box. I think I need to change some things in my profile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanted chocolate and the tocca hand cream. Not tea and perfume. Edit- sorry this was meant to reply to CourtneyK post about her box


----------



## lovepink (Nov 10, 2013)

Getting:

1. It's a 10

2. Tiossan Body Cream

3. Chella Highlighter

4. Color Club (box shows silver)

5. Chuao candy bar (shows orange)

Excited about everything except the Chella.  Only not excited because I got it in Ipsy a few months ago!  I also hope my chocolate is not in orange.  I am weird about fruit and chocolate!


----------



## casey anne (Nov 10, 2013)

> I'm getting -- dr. jart water fuse beauty balm Beauty protect shampoo and conditioner Toffee crunch bar is shown Color club polish Viva la Juicy Is it bad that I'm most excited about the bar? I hate to be a Debbie downer but I've got mad box envy this month! I hate color club, I've tried the shampoo/conditioner through my sister (but travel size of shampoos are handy...), and I haaaate anything Juicy. At least it's a 6 item box though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted hand cream or Chella. Ok. No more whining so early in the day. (Edited: didn't see I had juicy in my box too)


 I'm getting this box too. Excited only for the chocolate and to be able to review 6 items. I furious about receiving another BB cream!!!! And the Juicy. Ugh oh well.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, I'm getting a repeat sample this month. They're sending me the Mighty Leaf Tea again. I just emailed Birchbox to let them know. That's kind of annoying.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I'm getting a repeat sample this month. They're sending me the Mighty Leaf Tea again. I just emailed Birchbox to let them know. That's kind of annoying. 
They're probably going to count it as a different flavor like they do with Chuao and Ghirardelli.


----------



## birdiebijou (Nov 10, 2013)

Eeeek, is it me or is the 10th always the most exciting day of every month?!? This is my first month getting 2 boxes. Have a few dupes but it might be ok, as long as I get different polish colors? Bc you know I'm not mad about 2 chocolate bars!! :clap Main account - box 10: Chuao Chella Tocca Vasanti Color club (cocktail hour) Second account - box 3: Chuao Color club (cocktail hour) - hoping I don't get dupe colors!! Chella - will trade or gift It's a 10 Tiossan


----------



## susanleia (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm getting:



   I'm pretty excited for the body cream. The only thing I'm not super excited about is the Color Club but hey at least that color isn't a dupe for me. Hoping someone will trade me for a Chella highlighter though that was what I was crossing my fingers for.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They're probably going to count it as a different flavor like they do with Chuao and Ghirardelli.

But I'm getting the same flavors, too.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
But I'm getting the same flavors, too.
Oh, weird. Hopefully they'll see that and not use the flavor excuse.


----------



## Dkbnyc (Nov 10, 2013)

This is my 10th box and I've only had a 6item box once


----------



## bellerenee (Nov 10, 2013)

Do we have a trade thread up?

edit: direct all swaps to the swap forum -kawaiimeows


----------



## mckondik (Nov 10, 2013)

> I am getting the Aloxxi shampoo and conditioner in BOTH of my boxes. First time in a while I am actually happy about getting haircare. These products are sodium chloride free as well as sulfate free, so I can use them w/ my Brazilian Keratin treated hair. Yay! Question, do we know if they are little bottles or foil packets? (fingers crossed no foil packets!!!!)


 Darn, hadn't thought of that ! I'm just picturing cute little bottles. Here is hoping!


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote:  I would love this box... I'm not receiving any polish or chocolate....
Quote: Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my box. I'm pretty happy with it.



Spoiler





 TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe 47 $20.00 Ships Free


More Options Available


 Laura Mercier Lip GlacÃ© 5 $24.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Aloxxi Weightless Styling GelÃ©e $20.00 Ships Free


 Fatty Sundays Chocolate Covered Pretzel Flavors - 5 Pack $35.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*Yay I'm getting the near - pounder chocolate deliciousness box!!!*

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb21

I just knew I was going to get the chella because I've already traded 2 of them away so I have to laugh at that and I guess the universe really wants me to try it! Very excited to see what the deal us with the Folle perfume you ladies are always raving about!
Great box!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 10, 2013)

My box:




edit: keep b/s/t in the buy sell trade forum -kawaiimeows


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

*REMINDER:*

all swap and trade requests go HERE

or in the b/s/t lists


----------



## Meeesha (Nov 10, 2013)

For me:

Vasanti
Color Club
TOCCA
Chella
Chua

3rd box in a row I've been super stoked about!


----------



## bellerenee (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *REMINDER:*

all swap and trade requests go HERE

or in the b/s/t lists

Sorry! I looked for that thread and couldn't find it.


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 10, 2013)

> My main account is getting box #3...


 This is the same box I'm getting. Overall I'm happy with it, I just have a bit of box envy because I didn't get a 6 item box. I would like to say thanks to the person that suggested getting giftcards with points. I had $30 in points in an account I closed back in July. I got a giftcard and then I bought a 3 month sub to get the 100 extra points. Best part is I didn't pay anything out if pocket  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 10, 2013)

Yay! I am super happy with both my boxes, and I'm only getting one dupe item, and it's a good one.

Box 1:

Vasanti

Tocca

CC polish

Chuao bar

Chella pencil

Box 2:

Vasanti

Ahmad teas (I LOVE tea, so this makes me happy)

Tiossan body cream

Laura Mercier lip glace (YAY!!!)

Eyeko mascara

Clearly, box 2 is the WINNER WINNER box, but I'm happy with the other as well. What a great month for Birchbox!


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! I am super happy with both my boxes, and I'm only getting one dupe item, and it's a good one.

Box 1:

Vasanti

Tocca

CC polish

Chuao bar

Chella pencil

Box 2:

Vasanti

Ahmad teas (I LOVE tea, so this makes me happy)

Tiossan body cream

Laura Mercier lip glace (YAY!!!)

Eyeko mascara

Clearly, box 2 is the WINNER WINNER box, but I'm happy with the other as well. What a great month for Birchbox!
LOL!  This is my Box 1 and Box 2 as well!


----------



## jkfinl (Nov 10, 2013)

Ohh la la I'm getting box 48 with 6 items. I think there are more 6 item boxes than usual this month.


----------



## noxlunate (Nov 10, 2013)

My box info FINALLY loaded and I'm getting 

Stainiac

Mighty Leaf Tea

DDF Amplifying Elixer

Folle de Joie

Bath Milk

Color Club

I'm actually really excited! It's not the best box I've seen but I'm all for tea and nail polish and I can definitely use the bath milk.


----------



## ibetori (Nov 10, 2013)

I got box #11

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb11

any box twins? Im not even excited for the full sized chocolate because I'm allergic to milk soooooo nope.


----------



## award04 (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't wait to get my box this month! I'm getting Dr Jarts - which I've gotten before and loved! The nail polish, shampoo, chocolate, Juicy perfume (my favorite). I'm excited for this one! Question- does anyone know if I do a gift sub if it would get here before Christmas? And can I send them to my own address? TIA


----------



## puppyluv (Nov 10, 2013)

> My box info FINALLY loaded and I'm gettingÂ  Stainiac Mighty Leaf Tea DDF Amplifying Elixer Folle de Joie Bath Milk Color Club I'm actually really excited! It's not the best box I've seen but I'm all for tea and nail polish and I can definitely use the bath milk.


 I'm getting two of these boxes. I'm really glad I'm getting polish. I can't wait to see what color I get. I love tea so I'm okay with getting dupes of that. Don't mind getting two milk baths either because I love bath stuff. Not thrilled with the perfume though.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 10, 2013)

Did someone already post the link for discovery dash? I noticed the Caudalie hand and nail cream says it's $10 for discovery dash.

ETA: So is the Caudalie Shower gel - on sale for $8. Product pages 404 though so I'm guessing it will start tomorrow.


----------



## rigs32 (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't figure out how y'all know which box number you're getting.

At first glance I was a bit disappointed in mine, then i looked at the items and realized that for $10 it's a pretty decent box.

derma e Soothing Collection (does anyone know which part of the collection we're getting)

Mighty Leaf Tea

Whish Shave Crave shaving cream (the one item I probably won't use)

Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer creme compact

Eyeko Black Magic mascara (excited to try this one)


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

Ooh, if that mascara *is* blue, I'll probably switch to it as soon as I get it since I was only dedicated to using the current tube until the first day of winter out of toss-every-three-months concerns.  I could use a new tube each *month* at this point and still have enough for the next year, especially if they keep coming in at the current rate.  I haven't used blue mascara since the '80s.  I loved it but had to stop wearing mascara entirely due to problems with my contacts, and then I stopped wearing my contacts due to dust at work in the '90s, and then I never quite got around to wearing mascara again until just a few months ago, and every single tube I have is black (every single one was also a GWP or sub box item).  Blue will be a nice change even if it probably won't show up on me.  This particular shade looks like it would go wonderfully with the pink champagne-y colors I've started to feel drawn to the past couple of weeks.  Dark blue eyeliner and shimmery pink eyeshadow.  That seemed to be the combination in my near future even before this mascara information came out.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rigs32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't figure out how y'all know which box number you're getting.

At first glance I was a bit disappointed in mine, then i looked at the items and realized that for $10 it's a pretty decent box.

derma e Soothing Collection (does anyone know which part of the collection we're getting)

Mighty Leaf Tea

Whish Shave Crave shaving cream (the one item I probably won't use)

Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer creme compact

Eyeko Black Magic mascara (excited to try this one)
If this isn't your first box, scroll down to your Box History and click on the little box photo next to your products list.  That will take you to the box number page.  It will look a little something like this:  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb28


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 10, 2013)

I saw a November unboxing and one instagram pic and both had black mascara.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still ok with it but I was excited about midnight blue!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did someone already post the link for discovery dash? I noticed the Caudalie hand and nail cream says it's $10 for discovery dash.

ETA: So is the Caudalie Shower gel - on sale for $8. Product pages 404 though so I'm guessing it will start tomorrow.
ahhhhhh so tempting!!!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Maybe it's just my pregnancy hormones, but it's amazing how one bad Birchbox can ruin your whole day.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry, OT for November: Grrrr. I'm pretty sure the Suki scrub and the Suki toner I picked up are breaking me out. If these are the only new things and my skin is not happy, then it's safe to say that these are the causes of my unhappy face? I've used it 3x this week and I woke up with a few flaky dry patches AND weird bumpy texture AND some itty bitty zitties on my forehead and by my mouth. I'm trying to figure out what else it could be. I'm pretty bummed. What a lame day!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 10, 2013)

> I got box #11 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb11 any box twins? Im not even excited for the full sized chocolate because I'm allergic to milk soooooo nope.Â :icon_cry:


 this is my box on my main account! I am actually excited for the perfume since everyone always seems to like these. I am also excited for the cleansing wipes since I use them frequently. maybe you can use the chocolate bar as part of a gift for someone?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry, OT for November: Grrrr. I'm pretty sure the Suki scrub and the Suki toner I picked up are breaking me out. If these are the only new things and my skin is not happy, then it's safe to say that these are the causes of my unhappy face? I've used it 3x this week and I woke up with a few flaky dry patches AND weird bumpy texture AND some itty bitty zitties on my forehead and by my mouth. I'm trying to figure out what else it could be. I'm pretty bummed. What a lame day!
oh nooooo that's terrible :[

all i've used is the exfoliator, going on 3 months and i've had nothing but a good experience with it.


----------



## bookie7 (Nov 10, 2013)

JessicaWhitney2 What box are you getting?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 10, 2013)

> Maybe it's just my pregnancy hormones, but it's amazing how one bad Birchbox can ruin your whole day.Â :icon_sad:


 I'm sorry. Maybe you can trade for all the things you want? That's helped me like all my subs better.


----------



## xchristina (Nov 10, 2013)

how can you tell what box you're getting? My box page still has my October 2013 items listed.

edit-

Wait, do you always get the same box number every time?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

*How to find your box variation number:*


go to your box page 
scroll to the bottom to box history 
click on the small picture of your month's box on the left hand side 
look at the url - the number at the end is your box number (example: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb35) 35 is box 35


----------



## xchristina (Nov 10, 2013)

I see. I think my confusion lies in the fact that my box page hasn't updated yet. The latest box it's showing me is October 2013. I guess I'll just have to wait a couple of more days until it updates. Thanks


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't believe I forgot about birchbox loading today. thrilled for two 6-item boxes and pretty happy about everything I'm getting. I already have a Chella from Ipsy, so if I can't trade it, I'll just keep it as a back up. It looks like I shouldn't have to worry about nail polish dupes since they are from two different collections.

I'm getting

Account #1: Box 29


GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar 
LA FRESHÂ® Oil-Free Face Cleanser, Scented
Tiossan Body Cream
Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Noir - 3.4 oz.
Chella Highlighter Pencil
Color ClubÂ® Cocktail Hour Collection

Account #2: Box 42


theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac 
Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
DDFÂ® Amplifying Elixir
Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Mox Botanicals Bath Milk
Color ClubÂ® Harlem Lights Collection


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how can you tell what box you're getting? My box page still has my October 2013 items listed.

edit-

Wait, do you always get the same box number every time?
If you still have your October items listed, your November box hasn't been assigned yet.  If you go to your Account History, you can see if your November box has shipped yet.  If not and if there is not a notice on that page about a possible issue, I would email Birchbox.  They pledge to get boxes sent out by the 10th of the month, so they may give you extra points for a late box if yours hasn't gone out yet.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I see. I think my confusion lies in the fact that my box page hasn't updated yet. The latest box it's showing me is October 2013. I guess I'll just have to wait a couple of more days until it updates. Thanks
has it shipped yet? one month mine shipped a few days after they updated, so my page didn't update until my box shipped.


----------



## ibetori (Nov 10, 2013)

Good idea thanks!!


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry, OT for November: Grrrr. I'm pretty sure the Suki scrub and the Suki toner I picked up are breaking me out. If these are the only new things and my skin is not happy, then it's safe to say that these are the causes of my unhappy face? I've used it 3x this week and I woke up with a few flaky dry patches AND weird bumpy texture AND some itty bitty zitties on my forehead and by my mouth. I'm trying to figure out what else it could be. I'm pretty bummed. What a lame day!

Aww, sorry you're having an adverse reaction to the Suki products! You may want to return these products to BeautySage (I think they have free returns).


----------



## xchristina (Nov 10, 2013)

The odd part is that my November box has already shipped. I have tracking info for it and it says that it's currently in New Jersey.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The odd part is that my November box has already shipped. I have tracking info for it and it says that it's currently in New Jersey. 




weird! if it's shipped then your page should update, maybe try emailing birchbox!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 10, 2013)

> I got box #48:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: My thoughts on the contents...



*Stainiac* - I've tried this before under my other accountÂ and really liked it, so I'll definitely be hoarding this as a spare.Â  *DDF Amplifying Elixir* - Wow, I had no idea what this could be just from the name. After reading up, it seems to beÂ a serum. It only has 3 Birchbox reviews so I have no idea what to expect. Hopefully it works miracles! If you ladies know anything about this, please fill me in!Â  *Folle de Joie* - Eh, I usually don't care to receive perfumes, but how can I complain in a 6-item box? Plus, I know this perfume is pretty highly beloved by other subscribers, so it will be nice to see what the hype is all about.Â  *Ahmad Teas* - I love tea, so this is definitely a welcome extra. (Although, chocolate would have been 100x better)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*Tiossan Body Cream* - Again, not overly excited by this, but I'll still use it up. Body creams just don't do anything for me, usually.Â  *Color Club* - Welp, I don't use nail polish, so I'll definitely be passing this sample on.Â 

Overall, I'm happy that it is a six item box and my items are a pretty good mix of skincare, makeup, extras, and fragrance! My shipping still has not updated, so I have no idea when I'll actually getÂ this little box of goodies. Box twins! And I have no updated shipping either. Lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2013)

I will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm trying to figure out what other things I used this week. I used the PTR sulfur mask once I noticed the break outs (it didn't make anything better or anything worse) so I do think it's the Suki. Hopefully my return will be processed quickly. I guess I'll just pick up some FAB moisturizers from them do deal with the dryness I'm experiencing! Haha.



> Aww, sorry you're having an adverse reaction to the Suki products! You may want to return these productsÂ to BeautySage (I think they have free returns).


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 10, 2013)

SO FREAKING STOKED Only repeat is of the best snack option? Yummmmm Now if I get glam glow in my ipsy bag it will be the perfect month for beauty boxes.


----------



## Mommyof5 (Nov 10, 2013)

I am getting box #38, I am happy with it's contents

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb38


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 10, 2013)

I was slightly bummed I didn't get any hand cream this month so I just combined my points using the gift card method ( don't remember who said to do this but you are brilliant!) and got the Stila Portrait of a Perfect Eye palette, the Tocca hand cream trio and a mystery pick two and I paid $6 out of pocket. I have so much stuff coming my way. I should probably put some of it away and save it for Christmas but I am not that patient. lol!


----------



## Jflopez (Nov 10, 2013)

> Box twins! And I have no updated shipping either. Lol.


 Make that box triplets.. I'm getting box 48 as well. No shipping update here either.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 10, 2013)

I am trying SO hard to place orders on BB's website and it is driving me nuts that others are ordering using codes and pick two's with no problem...GAH. Clearly the universe is trying to tell me not to spend money..but I'm stubborn lol


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 10, 2013)

> I am trying SO hard to place orders on BB's website and it is driving me nuts that others are ordering using codes and pick two's with no problem...GAH. Clearly the universe is trying to tell me not to spend money..but I'm stubborn lol


 That really sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe you can do your order over the phone?


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If this isn't your first box, scroll down to your Box History and click on the little box photo next to your products list.  That will take you to the box number page.  It will look a little something like this:  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb28

Wait.. This is my first box.. so will I get something different than what's showing on the site?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 10, 2013)

> That really sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe you can do your order over the phone?


 I just placed one over the phone on Friday because I was having this same issue even then lol.. But, yes, it looks as though I'm going to have to call them again :/ I always feel like I get Erin in CS every time I need to call..( Which admittedly has been often this past week..) I'm pretty sure she's Google earth'd my address and is planning a massive attack lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wait.. This is my first box.. so will I get something different than what's showing on the site?
What's on your box page is what you are getting, those steps are just to find out the variation number you have.


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wait.. This is my first box.. so will I get something different than what's showing on the site?
What's on your box page is what you are getting, those steps are just to find out the variation number you have.


Ohhh, got it.  Bummer, I'm not crazy about my box and I was hoping for some first-timer miracle, lol!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ohhh, got it.  Bummer, I'm not crazy about my box and I was hoping for some first-timer miracle, lol!
Well, there have been rare occasions where people got a different box than was displayed on their page! It's really really uncommon though


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 10, 2013)

> JessicaWhitney2 What box are you getting?


 Box #42.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Box #42.
FWIW, i've gotten the stainiac and folle de joie in the past and loved them both, i think they're worth trying unless you 100% hate perfume and stains. i'm getting the mox as well this month and i'm kind of excited because i've never gotten a product like it! i have a new found obsession with bath products as of lately and they're not something birchbox sends out often.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 10, 2013)

> > Box #42.
> 
> 
> FWIW, i've gotten the stainiac and folle de joie in the pastÂ and loved them both, i think they're worth trying unless you 100% hate perfume and stains. i'm getting the mox as well this month and i'm kind of excited because i've never gotten a product like it! i have a new found obsession with bath products as of lately and they're not something birchbox sends out often.


 I got the Stainiac when I had 2 subscriptions and liked it just okay. I prefer PosieTint. I wouldn't mind trying the perfume. My doctor doesn't want me taking baths (pregnant), but I guess I could save the Mox for when I'm not pregnant anymore.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 10, 2013)

Finally saw my update for my account https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1 , I still need to create my trade list but I think I might be putting up the Supergoop and the it's a 10 product on there.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the Stainiac when I had 2 subscriptions and liked it just okay. I prefer PosieTint. I wouldn't mind trying the perfume. My doctor doesn't want me taking baths (pregnant), but I guess I could save the Mox for when I'm not pregnant anymore.
i've been wating to try poisetint forever but haven't really gotten an opportunity to swatch it or sample it on me. i prefer pinks to reds most of the times unless i'm going for a really intense look with my pale skin.


----------



## jkfinl (Nov 10, 2013)

> I'm getting:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm getting the same box, and I'm super excited for it!! I think their sending 3 tea flavors too. So it's actually an 8 sample box. Why don't people like color club nail polish?


----------



## DorotaD (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 48 too! Looks like a good number of us are getting that one. I'm not too excited about this one, but willing to give the DDF and body cream a shot. I also am really obsessed with tea so I will certainly be trying those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the stainiac, folle de joie, and color club will most likely be going up on my trade list


----------



## susanleia (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm getting the same box, and I'm super excited for it!! I think their sending 3 tea flavors too. So it's actually an 8 sample box.

Why don't people like color club nail polish?
I just meant I wasn't super excited about that color collection, like, they're not duplicates for me, but I probably wouldn't have picked them out if I picked them myself. I've actually never tried a CC polish though I've heard a wide range of reviews about them. Some people really love them so maybe I will too.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 10, 2013)

I've been a subscriber since July 2012 yet last month and now this month again I am seeing so many items that I received, some when I first signed up. I think there were over 50 boxes last month and I was eligible for maybe 15 ? I have sen 2 boxes posted here that I would be eligible for and would be happy with either so fingers crossed!


----------



## flynt (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 27 and I have a biiiiit of box envy.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb27

It's not a bad box by any means but there's a bunch I've seen that I would have preferred.

Vasanti Brighten Up:  I am pretty excited about this and was hoping to get it when I saw the spoilers.  So many people here were talking about how much they love it and how little product you have to use.

Ahmad Teas: I love tea so this is great for me.  But part of me is jealous of everyone getting those full size chocolate bars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tiossan Body Cream: Moisturizer samples are nice but there's no way I'm spending 38$ on a full size.  I better not love it lol.

Pop Beauty Laquer: This is the product I was hoping to avoid.  I hate sticky gloss.

Color Club Cocktail Hour:  These are all nice colors but I'm hoping whatever I get isn't to similar to one of the colors in the champagne trio on it's way from Julep.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  has there been any variation in the chocolate covered pretzels, or is it just the toasted coconut kind? i loooooove chocolate covered pretzels (anything sweet and salty &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt but loathe coconut. i wouldn't mind getting either of the sprinkle variations, the mint, or toffee crunch pretzels, but coconut has the most off putting texture for me. it's like plastic and tastes like soap.
I got the mint. I kind of wanted coconut, but the mint was really good. It had the added benefit of lingering in the mouth more than the coconut probably would've done.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol. What is Birchbox going to do when it is November 2014?
I went to a Halloween event where people had a booth to advertise some kind of event (forget what it was). Anyway, the date was 2104! Damn--they must be worried the event will fail, so they're giving it generations to generate some hype.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 10, 2013)

This is my first month not peeking and the suspense is killing me!! And its only been one day! Luckily I think my box will arrive tomorrow so I think I can tough it out. I want to at least once do an unboxing and not already know what's inside. Then I'll decide if its worth it or if I prefer peeking.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup. And the Ruffian Matte Coat thing for GWP when buying the Crowdsourced Collection isn't working for me, either. Birchbox is "working on it".
I messaged them on Friday night on Facebook.  None of the bonus shop items are valid when I try to use them, and the pick 2 isn't deducting.  I was also getting a message from Google Chrome, that says the webpage is secure, but has unsecured items on some of the pages-and a warning that hackers can change those things without the users knowledge--so my info might not be fully secure. Great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They got back to me this morning, saying as long as there is an "s" in the http section it is secure for shopping, and to call in an order if I'm still having problems with bonus items, pick 2's etc.

So, basically.. nothin'!   Le sigh...I don't want to call in an order, I shouldn't have to do it that way, that's what the website is for!  I'll give it another week until I order I guess.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my first month not peeking and the suspense is killing me!! And its only been one day! Luckily I think my box will arrive tomorrow so I think I can tough it out. I want to at least once do an unboxing and not already know what's inside. Then I'll decide if its worth it or if I prefer peeking.
No mail tomorrow for Veterans Day :[[[

This is why I gave up and peeked.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 10, 2013)

> > I got the Stainiac when I had 2 subscriptions and liked it just okay. I prefer PosieTint. I wouldn't mind trying the perfume. My doctor doesn't want me taking baths (pregnant), but I guess I could save the Mox for when I'm not pregnant anymore.
> 
> 
> i've been wating to try poisetint forever but haven't really gotten an opportunity to swatch it or sample it on me. i prefer pinks to reds most of the times unless i'm going for a really intense look with my pale skin.


 I like it! I'm fairly pale too, more so in the winter.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I *almost* bought the chocolate Lay's last night, and then I remembered that I love the ones from Trader Joe's, and I think TJ's are cheaper, so I passed.  And then I went to TJ's and bought a ton of holiday sweets (cocoa truffles!  candy cane truffles!  butter sugar cookies!  a few other things!) but completely forgot about the chocolate-covered potato chips.  On the up side, they do carry them year-round.  The stuff I got last night is only around for a couple of months each year.
So sad there is no Trader Joe's or Target around here. Closest Target is probably a 30-40 minute drive. That's a loooonnnngggg way to drive just for potato chips. Still, I would love to try them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 10, 2013)

> > Maybe it's just my pregnancy hormones, but it's amazing how one bad Birchbox can ruin your whole day.Â :icon_sad:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Maybe you can trade for all the things you want? That's helped me like all my subs better.


 I hope so! I haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 10, 2013)

> No mail tomorrow for Veterans Day :[[[ This is why I gave up and peeked.


 Omg nooo! I may have to reevaluate... I really thought this month would be the one to try this too since its the first time my box has shipped before the tenth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I *almost* bought the chocolate Lay's last night, and then I remembered that I love the ones from Trader Joe's, and I think TJ's are cheaper, so I passed.  And then I went to TJ's and bought a ton of holiday sweets (cocoa truffles!  candy cane truffles!  butter sugar cookies!  a few other things!) but completely forgot about the chocolate-covered potato chips.  On the up side, they do carry them year-round.  The stuff I got last night is only around for a couple of months each year.
So sad there is no Trader Joe's or Target around here. Closest Target is probably a 30-40 minute drive. That's a loooonnnngggg way to drive just for potato chips. Still, I would love to try them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are you participating in Secret Santa? Maybe you can include these in your wishlist...ha! I think I may include a bag in my Secret Santee's gift bag (unless she/he explicitly states 'no chocolate') because it really is one of my favorite things.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 10, 2013)

> Are you participating in Secret Santa? Maybe you can include these in your wishlist...ha! I think I may include a bag in myÂ Secret Santee's gift bag (unless she/he explicitly states 'no chocolate')Â because it really is one of my favorite things.Â :xmas:


 I just added them to my wishlist last night!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you participating in Secret Santa? Maybe you can include these in your wishlist...ha! I think I may include a bag in my Secret Santee's gift bag (unless she/he explicitly states 'no chocolate') because it really is one of my favorite things. 




This is a really good idea! I'm doing the nails secret santa but who doesn't love extra goodies? I don't have a TJ near me but my fiance does so I get him to bring stuff to me bahahahh. I may have to send him on a new hunt.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are you participating in Secret Santa? Maybe you can include these in your wishlist...ha! I think I may include a bag in my Secret Santee's gift bag (unless she/he explicitly states 'no chocolate') because it really is one of my favorite things. 





I just added them to my wishlist last night!!! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you participating in Secret Santa? Maybe you can include these in your wishlist...ha! I think I may include a bag in my Secret Santee's gift bag (unless she/he explicitly states 'no chocolate') because it really is one of my favorite things. 




This is a really good idea! I'm doing the nails secret santa but who doesn't love extra goodies? I don't have a TJ near me but my fiance does so I get him to bring stuff to me bahahahh. I may have to send him on a new hunt.


MUT may need to have a thread on favorite Trader Joe's food/snacks.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How much do the pretzels weigh @Heather Hicks ?

I am trying to figure out the sizes of the other products in my box.

I hope it heavy from product and not pretzels!!!!!

Thanks in advance!
I'm sure someone already replied since I'm so far behind in catching up on posts. I think I tossed the wrapper, but it was really, really light weight, as I recall.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


MUT may need to have a thread on favorite Trader Joe's food/snacks. 





I like this idea! I've been patiently waiting for them to bring back those chocolates that are like orange flavored, and you break it and it falls in to divided fruit slices.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Courtneyk2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Usually I can find at least one item every month that i love....however i feel like after a year i finally got a punishment box. Had to happen sometime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got box 47:
    Ahmad Teas Assorted TeasSampar Lavish Dream Cream Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Noir Bare Love Body Luxury Body Fuel, Daily Recovery TreatmentEyeko Black Magic Mascara










So the Sampar is no good? When I saw 2-3 of their products in boxes this month, I was intrigued. But I wasn't so sure about the ingredients as they seemed kind of chemically in nature. Sorry for the bad box though. Even among the teas sent out, I think the Mighty Tea samples were better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KNJScorpio (Nov 10, 2013)

I took a look at my box and I am excited about everything. I don't even mind getting tea LOL. I drink a tea almost everyday so it'll get used.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 10, 2013)

i'm getting box # 6, I'm happy although it would have been perfect if the tea was replaced with chocolate! i think i might just buy the $10 variety pack


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure someone already replied since I'm so far behind in catching up on posts. I think I tossed the wrapper, but it was really, really light weight, as I recall.
Oh good! I was hoping they were "light".

Thank you Heather!


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *noxlunate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box info FINALLY loaded and I'm getting 

Stainiac

Mighty Leaf Tea

DDF Amplifying Elixer

Folle de Joie

Bath Milk

Color Club

I'm actually really excited! It's not the best box I've seen but I'm all for tea and nail polish and I can definitely use the bath milk.

This is my 2nd acct box and I'm not very excited.  It's a great box just not for me.  I received Staniac in another box and don't like it, I don't drink tea and have gotten this brand 3 times from BB, I have a few samples of the Folle de Joie (it's just okay), and I was excited for the Mox bath milk til I remembered I don't have a bath tub right now. 






(I couldn't find one with someone crying over the tub, I miss mine!)   Maybe I'll look at trading the entire box.  I wanted Chocolate! and the Tocca! or one of the other body lotions, Ayres ot Tiossan.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you participating in Secret Santa? Maybe you can include these in your wishlist...ha! I think I may include a bag in my Secret Santee's gift bag (unless she/he explicitly states 'no chocolate') because it really is one of my favorite things. 




I missed out on all the chocolate this month so I'm hoping my secret santa sends chocolate, I really miss Trader Joe's during this time of year.  We used to buy so much chocolate there before Christmas.

Quote: Quote:

Originally Posted by *Courtneyk2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Usually I can find at least one item every month that i love....however i feel like after a year i finally got a punishment box. Had to happen sometime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got box 47:
 
 
This is my box also.  There is one thing I'm excited to try in the box. 
Ahmad Tea--again, I don't drink tea (5th or 6th pack I've gotten)
Sampar Lavish Dream Cream--My skin is combo and breakouts easily and this sound like it's for dry skin so I'm not sure
if it will work, might be too heavy.
Juicy Viva La Juicy Nior--I like trying new perfumes.  I'm not a fan of Juicy but I'll try it.
Eyeco mascara-- I have tons of mascara from subs and such but I use it every day, not exciting but useful.
Bare Love Body Fuel--  I'm excited to try this!  It sound so intriguing.   I love hand and body creams especially if they smell good
 
Not my best month for Birchbox.  There was many boxes I would have loved.  I'm getting a welcome box so hopefully that will
have better options.  I was very excited to get the chocolate.  We don't have Chuao at my Target so I was hoping for something
unique (like the Honeycomb, Salted Chocolate Crunch, or the Pop Corn Pop).  Maybe I should try tweaking my profile and see
if that makes a difference.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 10, 2013)

> I like this idea! I've been patiently waiting for them to bring back those chocolates that are likeÂ orange flavored, and you break it and it falls in to divided fruit slices.


 They sell them at Walgreens around here and I freaking love them so so much! I could sit and eat the entire orange in one sitting. mmmmmmmm


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 10, 2013)

> They sell them at Walgreens around here and I freaking love them so so much! I could sit and eat the entire orange in one sitting. mmmmmmmm


 I'm pretty sure severe PMS has caused me to do this multiple times... Lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They sell them at Walgreens around here and I freaking love them so so much! I could sit and eat the entire orange in one sitting. mmmmmmmm
well now i have to go find them! but not before birchbox sends me a full size chocolate bar LOL.


----------



## tasertag (Nov 10, 2013)

I totally forgot it was the 10th! I'm getting box 10: Vasanti Chella Color Club Cocktail Hour Chuao-YESS Tocca What a great month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 10, 2013)

For the first time, I'm disappointed in my box.

I'm receiving:



Spoiler



Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream


Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition
Chella Highlighter Pencil
Fatty Sundays Chocolate Covered Pretzel Flavors - 5 Pack
I guess I'm excited for the pretzels? haha.

I guess I'm due for a mediocre box and am excited to try the products anyway.  On the bright side, now I can't receive these products anymore!

I'm excited about my second box that I just picked up.  I know I'll get a welcome box, but because I recently took a year long break from BB, I'm hoping to get some new products to try.

ETA: This is Box 26.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  well now i have to go find them! but not before birchbox sends me a full size chocolate bar LOL.
You can find those chocolate oranges at a lot of places! I know my grocery store (Vons) carries them seasonally, as well as Cost Plus World Market and Whole Foods. I think I've even seen them at BevMo!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box #42.
FWIW, i've gotten the stainiac and folle de joie in the past and loved them both, i think they're worth trying unless you 100% hate perfume and stains. i'm getting the mox as well this month and i'm kind of excited because i've never gotten a product like it! i have a new found obsession with bath products as of lately and they're not something birchbox sends out often. 
I got the Stainiac when I had 2 subscriptions and liked it just okay. I prefer PosieTint. I wouldn't mind trying the perfume. My doctor doesn't want me taking baths (pregnant), but I guess I could save the Mox for when I'm not pregnant anymore That is really weird your doc said no baths! I've definitely heard (and been told) to not take a HOT bath, but warm baths are usually fine and suggested! Women even labor and/or give birth in a tub. Maybe clarify at your next appointment if a warm-ish bath is still okay? Those were SUCH a lifesaver for me in my 3rd trimesters when I got uncomfy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If not, definitely save it for after. Baths are a great mama break escape. I hope you can find some good in you box when it comes, I'm getting the same one on my main account and while it isn't my first choice box I'm glad to have 6 items to review and hope I find some new things to like/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is really weird your doc said no baths! I've definitely heard (and been told) to not take a HOT bath, but warm baths are usually fine and suggested! Women even labor and/or give birth in a tub. Maybe clarify at your next appointment if a warm-ish bath is still okay? Those were SUCH a lifesaver for me in my 3rd trimesters when I got uncomfy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If not, definitely save it for after. Baths are a great mama break escape. I hope you can find some good in you box when it comes, I'm getting the same one on my main account and while it isn't my first choice box I'm glad to have 6 items to review and hope I find some new things to like/ 
I've heard warm baths (100 degees fahrenheit and under) are really good. I personally don't know since I've never been pregnant, so I don't like making comments about that kind of thing for that reason LOL, but I know for some of my friends who swelled badly, taking baths was a relief while pregnant.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 10, 2013)

If only there was a way to tell Birchbox that we recently bought a house with a deep ass claw foot tub and a dimmable chandelier and they should send me all the bath stuff. (It is a modest house really,I think the previous owner just liked baths a lot)


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 10, 2013)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Â
> ...


 He said he prefers I not risk it because of my low blood pressure. I suppose I could take a lukewarm bath, although I'd probably freeze to death. Lol. I only have 15 weeks left, so I could always save them.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box #42.
FWIW, i've gotten the stainiac and folle de joie in the past and loved them both, i think they're worth trying unless you 100% hate perfume and stains. i'm getting the mox as well this month and i'm kind of excited because i've never gotten a product like it! i have a new found obsession with bath products as of lately and they're not something birchbox sends out often. 

I got the Stainiac when I had 2 subscriptions and liked it just okay. I prefer PosieTint. I wouldn't mind trying the perfume. My doctor doesn't want me taking baths (pregnant), but I guess I could save the Mox for when I'm not pregnant anymore That is really weird your doc said no baths! I've definitely heard (and been told) to not take a HOT bath, but warm baths are usually fine and suggested! Women even labor and/or give birth in a tub. Maybe clarify at your next appointment if a warm-ish bath is still okay? Those were SUCH a lifesaver for me in my 3rd trimesters when I got uncomfy



If not, definitely save it for after. Baths are a great mama break escape. I hope you can find some good in you box when it comes, I'm getting the same one on my main account and while it isn't my first choice box I'm glad to have 6 items to review and hope I find some new things to like/  
He said he prefers I not risk it because of my low blood pressure. I suppose I could take a lukewarm bath, although I'd probably freeze to death. Lol. I only have 15 weeks left, so I could always save them. Very interesting. I had low BP in my last two pregnancies and my doc recommended them! Too funny how advice differs from doc to doc! Well definitely hang on to it then, it will be a nice treat for after baby comes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


He said he prefers I not risk it because of my low blood pressure. I suppose I could take a lukewarm bath, although I'd probably freeze to death. Lol. I only have 15 weeks left, so I could always save them.
ohhhhhh. yeah that's a pain. lukewarm would get cold way too fast! especially this time of year.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No mail tomorrow for Veterans Day :[[[

This is why I gave up and peeked.

Oh my goodness, no! Bummer! I totally forgot Veterans Day is tomorrow. My horrid, horrid mailman forgot to deliver 3 packages Saturday so I was looking forward to receiving those as well as two others due tomorrow.....well Tuesday's gonna be crazy fun. TSK TSK MAILMAN


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 10, 2013)

I peeked and I am not excited for my box at all. Kinda sad lol. Might be time to change up my profile.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If only there was a way to tell Birchbox that we recently bought a house with a deep ass claw foot tub and a dimmable chandelier and they should send me all the bath stuff. (It is a modest house really,I think the previous owner just liked baths a lot)
Oh man, I am so jealous! A bathroom like that, and a sweet kitchen are the top two reasons to own a house (IMO though picking paint colors and wallpaper is also up there.)

I am so excited, because I am getting box 39!



Spoiler



WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads I have been waiting to get these for a while. But are they plastic? Weird.

WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask  I have been waiting to try this too.
  Folle de Joie eau de parfum I have been soooooo eager to try this. I don't know if I'd rather love it or hate it, since it is kinda pricey and I already have other perfumes on my wishlist. But I am reeeaaaally looking forward to trying it!
  AYRES Body Butter I hope I get the orange blossom and vanilla fragrance, but they all sound great!
  Eyeko Black Magic Mascara I think we are getting the blue one! I haven't worn blue mascara since high school, and I am really looking forward to trying out that look, again. I can usually make deluxe samples of mascara last quite a while, and this looks big, to me.
  Fatty Sundays Chocolate Covered Pretzel Flavors I've never actually heard of this before, but will gladly eat it. Do you think we get a pack of five pretzels? Mmmmm. Did you notice a pack of five pretzels is usually $7. That seems crazy expensive, to me.

It seems like a really generous box! And I am pretty much thrilled with every item, and there are six items! Sixty points! Score! So, considering I got the yearly deal with points, this box cost me a dollar fifty. (If you subtract the points I got awarded, and will be awarded after reviews.)







I edited just to add this smiley, because I feel like a wizard!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2013)

That sounds GODLY I love it.



> If only there was a way to tell Birchbox that we recently bought a house with a deep ass claw foot tub and a dimmable chandelier and they should send me all the bath stuff. (It is a modest house really,I think the previous owner just liked baths a lot)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2013)

[@]kawaiimeows[/@] they sell those orange chocolates everywhere, at least that what it feels like during the holidays! They have milk, dark, and raspberry if I recall... My grandparents used to buy them from Costco and give them to the neighborhood children during Christmas.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If only there was a way to tell Birchbox that we recently bought a house with a deep ass claw foot tub and a dimmable chandelier and they should send me all the bath stuff. (It is a modest house really,I think the previous owner just liked baths a lot)
can i move in? bahahhah


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@kawaiimeows they sell those orange chocolates everywhere, at least that what it feels like during the holidays! They have milk, dark, and raspberry if I recall... My grandparents used to buy them from Costco and give them to the neighborhood children during Christmas.
I don't know if I stopped noticing them or what. I got one once when I was little, loved it, and totally forgot their existence until one day at Trader Joes last year. I don't know how I've missed seeing them anywhere else. I thought I recalled raspberry being one too but I wasn't sure if I was mis-remembering.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Nov 10, 2013)

I was one of the people with a .6350 box, and I am getting box #6!  

I am really excited to try the Vasanti and Eyeko eyeliner because I've heard several ladies on here rave about them.  I'm also getting a CC polish from the Cocktail Hour collection, which I'll be happy to try.  (The colors and finish in this collection appeal to me a lot more than those from the Wanderlust collection did.)  I don't really have an opinion on the BeeKind lotion, but it sounds like something I will use and I'm glad to hear that others are liking the scent. Overall, I am pleased with this box! 

The only bummer is I will be receiving tea instead of chocolate!  Boooo!


----------



## probablyedible (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For the first time, I'm disappointed in my box.

I'm receiving:



Spoiler



Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream


Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition
Chella Highlighter Pencil
Fatty Sundays Chocolate Covered Pretzel Flavors - 5 Pack
I guess I'm excited for the pretzels? haha.

I guess I'm due for a mediocre box and am excited to try the products anyway.  On the bright side, now I can't receive these products anymore!

I'm excited about my second box that I just picked up.  I know I'll get a welcome box, but because I recently took a year long break from BB, I'm hoping to get some new products to try.

ETA: This is Box 26.



I got the same box as well!  Was really hoping for the Chuao chocolate.  The pretzel's gonna go straight to my fiance probably. I am really stoked about the Chella pencil and was hoping to get that one when I saw the sneak peek for this month's box so yay!  =)


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box #42.
FWIW, i've gotten the stainiac and folle de joie in the past and loved them both, i think they're worth trying unless you 100% hate perfume and stains. i'm getting the mox as well this month and i'm kind of excited because i've never gotten a product like it! i have a new found obsession with bath products as of lately and they're not something birchbox sends out often. 

I got the Stainiac when I had 2 subscriptions and liked it just okay. I prefer PosieTint. I wouldn't mind trying the perfume. My doctor doesn't want me taking baths (pregnant), but I guess I could save the Mox for when I'm not pregnant anymore That is really weird your doc said no baths! I've definitely heard (and been told) to not take a HOT bath, but warm baths are usually fine and suggested! Women even labor and/or give birth in a tub. Maybe clarify at your next appointment if a warm-ish bath is still okay? Those were SUCH a lifesaver for me in my 3rd trimesters when I got uncomfy



If not, definitely save it for after. Baths are a great mama break escape. I hope you can find some good in you box when it comes, I'm getting the same one on my main account and while it isn't my first choice box I'm glad to have 6 items to review and hope I find some new things to like/  
He said he prefers I not risk it because of my low blood pressure. I suppose I could take a lukewarm bath, although I'd probably freeze to death. Lol. I only have 15 weeks left, so I could always save them. Very interesting. I had low BP in my last two pregnancies and my doc recommended them! Too funny how advice differs from doc to doc! Well definitely hang on to it then, it will be a nice treat for after baby comes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh gosh! I hope mine knows what he's talking about. That worries me a bit!


----------



## jocedun (Nov 10, 2013)

Without reading this thread at all, I was actually looking for these oranges at my Walgreens earlier tonight! Unfortunately, I couldn't find any.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not even in the holiday aisle! However, they were having a lot of killer sales on other chocolate, so I definitely didn't leave empty handed.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box #42.
FWIW, i've gotten the stainiac and folle de joie in the past and loved them both, i think they're worth trying unless you 100% hate perfume and stains. i'm getting the mox as well this month and i'm kind of excited because i've never gotten a product like it! i have a new found obsession with bath products as of lately and they're not something birchbox sends out often. 

I got the Stainiac when I had 2 subscriptions and liked it just okay. I prefer PosieTint. I wouldn't mind trying the perfume. My doctor doesn't want me taking baths (pregnant), but I guess I could save the Mox for when I'm not pregnant anymore That is really weird your doc said no baths! I've definitely heard (and been told) to not take a HOT bath, but warm baths are usually fine and suggested! Women even labor and/or give birth in a tub. Maybe clarify at your next appointment if a warm-ish bath is still okay? Those were SUCH a lifesaver for me in my 3rd trimesters when I got uncomfy



If not, definitely save it for after. Baths are a great mama break escape. I hope you can find some good in you box when it comes, I'm getting the same one on my main account and while it isn't my first choice box I'm glad to have 6 items to review and hope I find some new things to like/  
He said he prefers I not risk it because of my low blood pressure. I suppose I could take a lukewarm bath, although I'd probably freeze to death. Lol. I only have 15 weeks left, so I could always save them. Very interesting. I had low BP in my last two pregnancies and my doc recommended them! Too funny how advice differs from doc to doc! Well definitely hang on to it then, it will be a nice treat for after baby comes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh gosh! I hope mine knows what he's talking about. That worries me a bit!

I'm sure he does! I didn't word my response very well, I was one handed typing and trying to multi task. Your doc is totally right that hot water can lower your BP, I just meant to say that my doc still recommended them for comfort and such even though I had the low BP. I just got the "don't get too warm but baths are still okay!" from mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry to worry you!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 10, 2013)

My Target was fully stocked with Christmas stuff when I was there today, I browsed the candy aisles but don't remember if I saw the chocolate oranges. Adding that to my list for the next time I go though. Yum!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 10, 2013)

For those of you are getting the box with the Chella, Tocca hand cream, Chuao, Vasanti &amp; CC cocktail hour polish. What is your box #? I've seen two variations of this on IG (one with the champagne/rose gold CC and orange chuao and the other with the light silver CC and honeycomb chuao). Just curious if there were two different varieties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 10, 2013)

> i've been wating to try poisetint forever but haven't really gotten an opportunity to swatch it or sample it on me. i prefer pinks to reds most of the times unless i'm going for a really intense look with my pale skin.


 I think you'll like Posietint! It wears better than Stainiac and is a more subtle pink. Blend it with a little High Beam and you get some beautiful luminosity!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you are getting the box with the Chella, Tocca hand cream, Chuao, Vasanti &amp; CC cocktail hour polish. What is your box #? I've seen two variations of this on IG (one with the champagne/rose gold CC and orange chuao and the other with the light silver CC and honeycomb chuao). Just curious if there were two different varieties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

One of the variations is Box 10 - I didn't see another box # that matched it exactly, but I could have missed one.  (Also, Box 10 is not my box, but it was 2nd on my box "wishlist"!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think you'll like Posietint! It wears better than Stainiac and is a more subtle pink. Blend it with a little High Beam and you get some beautiful luminosity!
this is perfect! i love high beam but i only buy benefit when they come in value bundles at sephora or ulta, i think that's the main reason i haven't gotten poisetint yet. gotta love the broke student budget! i wish they'd do more bundles with their stains and blushes, the pretty committee is next on my list.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Can someone post the box links again?


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting Box 1. I think I'll like everything in it except for the tea. However, it's probably best that I get something I don't like than chocolate that I shouldn't eat!


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They sell them at Walgreens around here and I freaking love them so so much! I could sit and eat the entire orange in one sitting. mmmmmmmm
Oooo! LOve those orange chocolates! My MIL never fails to send me one when she sends a care package or whenever we visit them in CT. I'm still saving the last one she gave from my bday last August. LOL


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 10, 2013)

Getting box 29:



Spoiler









GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar  $0.00 



LA FRESHÂ® Oil-Free Face Cleanser, Scented 161 $9.99 
Ships Free



Tiossan Body Cream 1 $38.00 
Ships Free
More Options Available



Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Noir - 3.4 oz. $90.00 
Ships Free



Chella Highlighter Pencil 5 $18.00 
Ships Free
More Options Available



Color ClubÂ® Cocktail Hour Collection 2 $8.00 
Ships Free
More Options Available
Not too bad but I would have liked to try the Tocca hand cream.  I'll head on over to the swap thread to try and ditch my Chella.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm not sure what box mine is but I'm getting tea, nail polish and a PopBeauty lip gloss for sure. I also think there was a body butter and something else. This is the most disappointed I've been in a box so far. The fact they sent tea angers me...it is a beauty sub! I don't really like the chocolate being in their either because again, beauty sub, but at least chocolate is a treat that most people would enjoy. Tea sucks (in my opinion) and I don't even know who to pawn this off to because most people I know don't drink it and those that do have specific preferences. *whine, whine, whine* Sorry, I'm just bummed I didn't get the things I wanted much more. (And it's also annoying that Ipsy hasn't updated the glam rooms.)


----------



## plumplant (Nov 10, 2013)

So I'm going to get the Tocca Crema mini ($8) to bump my order of a gift sub to $35+ for a pick 2, and its been SO long since i've used Tocca perfume I can't remember if I liked Cleopatra or Stella more. Both the descriptions on BB sound fruity but I don't remember either being fruity at all? All the Tocca perfume minis I used to have smelled warm to me. Can someone describe either scent?


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh my goodness, no! Bummer! I totally forgot Veterans Day is tomorrow. My horrid, horrid mailman forgot to deliver 3 packages Saturday so I was looking forward to receiving those as well as two others due tomorrow.....well Tuesday's gonna be crazy fun. TSK TSK MAILMAN





Ha! I feel you - I'm waiting on Birchbox, Ipsy, an order from Zoya, and a Sephora order. It's going to be a GREAT week, but I'm getting way too impatient waiting on all of these goodies.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 10, 2013)

> I'm not sure what box mine is but I'm getting tea, nail polish and a PopBeauty lip gloss for sure. I also think there was a body butter and something else. This is the most disappointed I've been in a box so far. The fact they sent tea angers me...it is a beauty sub! I don't really like the chocolate being in their either because again, beauty sub, but at least chocolate is a treat that most people would enjoy. Tea sucks (in my opinion) and I don't even know who to pawn this off to because most people I know don't drink it and those that do have specific preferences. *whine, whine, whine* Sorry, I'm just bummed I didn't get the things I wanted much more. (And it's also annoying that Ipsy hasn't updated the glam rooms.)


 Technically bb is a beauty and lifestyle sub so tea and chocolate and other non beauty items aren't a surprise to me. I get why people wouldn't want them but I also get why we get them in our boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you participating in Secret Santa? Maybe you can include these in your wishlist...ha! I think I may include a bag in my Secret Santee's gift bag (unless she/he explicitly states 'no chocolate') because it really is one of my favorite things. 




I actually hadn't heard of a Secret Santa thing on here. That's ok. I'll watch the fun this year and maybe try to participate next year. Is there a link for it? Thanks for telling me about it!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually hadn't heard of a Secret Santa thing on here. That's ok. I'll watch the fun this year and maybe try to participate next year. Is there a link for it? Thanks for telling me about it!!!
There's still time to sign up! There's a general one and a nails one!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23779/secret-santa


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 10, 2013)

> For those of you are getting the box with the Chella, Tocca hand cream, Chuao, Vasanti &amp; CC cocktail hour polish. What is your box #? I've seen two variations of this on IG (one with the champagne/rose gold CC and orange chuao and the other with the light silver CC and honeycomb chuao). Just curious if there were two different varieties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My box is 10 but I haven't received it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is perfect! i love high beam but i only buy benefit when they come in value bundles at sephora or ulta, i think that's the main reason i haven't gotten poisetint yet. gotta love the broke student budget! i wish they'd do more bundles with their stains and blushes, the pretty committee is next on my list.
The Feelin' Dandy set sent me back down my benefit addiction spiral!  I hadn't bought anything from them in probably fifteen years, and then I just *had* to have this one.  Posietint, High Beam, Dandelion blush (and a little brush!), and Dandelion lip gloss.  Twenty-eight bucks.  I keep it in my desk at work.  Well, okay, I lost the lip gloss (it fell out of my jacket pocket on the bus), but I received not one but *two* Sugarbomb glosses that same week, and then I got the advent calendar, so now I have *three* Sugarbombs and a replacement Dandelion plus Coralista and A-Lister, all in mini sizes.  Did I mention my lip gloss addiction and my love for mini makeup products?  Because yeah.

Ooh, hey, attention everyone who wanted the benefit advent calendar but missed it on Sephora!  It's going to be up on the benefit site for sale starting the 12th.  I think that's Tuesday!

ETA:  I know I'm in the minority here, but I would rather get tea than chocolate in this sub!  I'm picky about my chocolate. I know I can easily rehome it, but I love trying new teas more than I love giving chocolate away!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm going to get the Tocca Crema mini ($8) to bump my order of a gift sub to $35+ for a pick 2, and its been SO long since i've used Tocca perfume I can't remember if I liked Cleopatra or Stella more. Both the descriptions on BB sound fruity but I don't remember either being fruity at all? All the Tocca perfume minis I used to have smelled warm to me. Can someone describe either scent
I have the rollerballs and just swatched them.

Stella is heavy on the freesia, has the tiniest hint of orange.  Cleopatra has a florally scent too, but I can't name it though it's supposed to be jasmine.  This scent is lighter (less heady) than Stella.   Stella smells warmer to me.


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I got the same box as well!  Was really hoping for the Chuao chocolate.  The pretzel's gonna go straight to my fiance probably. I am really stoked about the Chella pencil and was hoping to get that one when I saw the sneak peek for this month's box so yay!  =)
Woo for being box twins! I'm mildly excited for the Chella because I haven't tried it yet, and I've liked Chella products I've received in the past.

And welcome to MUT!


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 10, 2013)

@https://www.makeuptalk.com/u/88760/kawaiimeows. Sorry if I Posted On The wrong person comment but I just wanted to say thank you for helping me figure this out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 10, 2013)

> My box is 10 but I haven't received it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> For those of you are getting the box with the Chella, Tocca hand cream, Chuao, Vasanti &amp; CC cocktail hour polish. What is your box #? I've seen two variations of this on IG (one with the champagne/rose gold CC and orange chuao and the other with the light silver CC and honeycomb chuao). Just curious if there were two different varieties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I also got box 10 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb10 But I received my box yesterday and I received the honeycomb chocolate and the champagne colored CC


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessica12345678* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@https://www.makeuptalk.com/u/88760/kawaiimeows. Sorry if I Posted On The wrong person comment but I just wanted to say thank you for helping me figure this out




No problem! If you need anything else don't hesitate to PM me!


----------



## PR Rosebud (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone else have box shipped but no November page update yet?


----------



## LindaD (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you are getting the box with the Chella, Tocca hand cream, Chuao, Vasanti &amp; CC cocktail hour polish. What is your box #? I've seen two variations of this on IG (one with the champagne/rose gold CC and orange chuao and the other with the light silver CC and honeycomb chuao). Just curious if there were two different varieties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm getting this box, it's box 10. I haven't received it yet, though, so I don't know what color the polish is.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Feelin' Dandy set sent me back down my benefit addiction spiral!  I hadn't bought anything from them in probably fifteen years, and then I just *had* to have this one.  Posietint, High Beam, Dandelion blush (and a little brush!), and Dandelion lip gloss.  Twenty-eight bucks.  I keep it in my desk at work.  Well, okay, I lost the lip gloss (it fell out of my jacket pocket on the bus), but I received not one but *two* Sugarbomb glosses that same week, and then I got the advent calendar, so now I have *three* Sugarbombs and a replacement Dandelion plus Coralista and A-Lister, all in mini sizes.  Did I mention my lip gloss addiction and my love for mini makeup products?  Because yeah.

Ooh, hey, attention everyone who wanted the benefit advent calendar but missed it on Sephora!  It's going to be up on the benefit site for sale starting the 12th.  I think that's Tuesday!

ETA:  I know I'm in the minority here, but I would rather get tea than chocolate in this sub!  I'm picky about my chocolate. I know I can easily rehome it, but I love trying new teas more than I love giving chocolate away!
Omg, I might need to check out The Feeling Dandy set, that's like everything I don't have and want (besides the high beam, but really i can't have enough of that stuff). I was lusting after the advent caldendar too ahhhhh. This is killing me.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm catching up on the recent posts but a few of you ladies asked me to report back about the Mox Bath Milk.  I'm kind of disappointed.  It made the bath water milky but there was barely any scent whatsoever.  The bag smelled great before I put it in but the fragrance just disappeared once it hit the water.  It did leave my skin smelling nice but didn't really soften it too much.  I love bath bombs, bath salts, bubble baths, and all things bath but I really thought this fell short.


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FWIW, i've gotten the stainiac and folle de joie in the past and loved them both, i think they're worth trying unless you 100% hate perfume and stains. i'm getting the mox as well this month and i'm kind of excited because i've never gotten a product like it! i have a new found obsession with bath products as of lately and they're not something birchbox sends out often.

I'm getting both of these in my box - I can't really wear blush/cheek stains due to Rosacea, and I have perfume unchecked as much as possible on my profile, so kind of bummed to end up with one in my first box!  Maybe someone will want it, definitely going on my trade list.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If only there was a way to tell Birchbox that we recently bought a house with a deep ass claw foot tub and a dimmable chandelier and they should send me all the bath stuff. (It is a modest house really,I think the previous owner just liked baths a lot)

Oh man, I relaxed just reading this. I have the lamest, most useless tub, so I'm super jelly!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's still time to sign up! There's a general one and a nails one!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23779/secret-santa
Thanks! I think I'll watch what happens this year and try to sign up next year. I'm terrible at shopping for things like this, so I could use some ideas, and I'll love seeing pictures posted as gifts start to arrive. I already joined/subscribed to the thread!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 10, 2013)

Does anyone know what size the LM Lip Glace is? I'm getting box 20 and really excited to get the LM.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 10, 2013)

I wish birchbox had an "opt out" of category option. Like "is there anything you don't want to see in your boxes?". That way I could opt out of hair care and not have to trade it every month!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 10, 2013)

Box twins!  I can't wait to try everything.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 30 for me, so very intrigued by everything and WHAT WHAT! CHOCOLATE!!!!!!


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you are getting the box with the Chella, Tocca hand cream, Chuao, Vasanti &amp; CC cocktail hour polish. What is your box #? I've seen two variations of this on IG (one with the champagne/rose gold CC and orange chuao and the other with the light silver CC and honeycomb chuao). Just curious if there were two different varieties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
mine is box 10, not sure till I get it what color polish or what kind of chocolate. I think it is a good box. This will be my third chella highlighter, Ipsy, Blush and Birchbox. I am about halfway through the first one. It is one of my favorite products I have gotten from boxes. I use it as a concealer, highlighter, and eye shadow primer. Also looking forward to the hand cream and vasanti. I got the vasanti in a pick two and just used it up last week. I liked it.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone received the Eyeko mascara yet? Is it indeed midnight blue? If so I am intrigued!
I am wondering this too.  I haven't tried a non-traditional mascara color.


----------



## xchristina (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else have box shipped but no November page update yet?
Me! Same boat here.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Omg, I might need to check out The Feeling Dandy set, that's like everything I don't have and want (besides the high beam, but really i can't have enough of that stuff). I was lusting after the advent caldendar too ahhhhh. This is killing me.
Have you seen the Little Love Potions set? I want it so much. Trying to resist, but finding it very, very difficult. (Tried to do image, but it wouldn't let me, so I did the link in a spoiler). It has Posietint and Highbeam. I've never tried the eye cream, so that's tempting too. I doubt I'd use the Hoola bronzer much, but the gloss could be fun. Not as much stuff as the Advent, but much cheaper. And Posietint and Highbeam are actually at the top of my list too.

http://www.sephora.com/little-love-potions-P381734?skuId=1553684


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm catching up on the recent posts but a few of you ladies asked me to report back about the Mox Bath Milk.  I'm kind of disappointed.  It made the bath water milky but there was barely any scent whatsoever.  The bag smelled great before I put it in but the fragrance just disappeared once it hit the water.  It did leave my skin smelling nice but didn't really soften it too much.  I love bath bombs, bath salts, bubble baths, and all things bath but I really thought this fell short.
Aww! Guess this means I'll stick with Lush then. Wish there was a physical store near me. I had one in Atlantic City. I'm a touch worried about ordering from them online. I'd hate for things to arrive all broken.


----------



## tasertag (Nov 10, 2013)

> I also got box 10 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb10 But I received my box yesterday and I received the honeycomb chocolate and the champagne colored CC


 I'm supposed to get box 10 too and I'm really hoping for a polish other than silver. I already have a go to silver polish!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww! Guess this means I'll stick with Lush then. Wish there was a physical store near me. I had one in Atlantic City. I'm a touch worried about ordering from them online. I'd hate for things to arrive all broken.
I ordered all the time from them online until we got a physical store close to use.  Nothing ever came broken.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you seen the Little Love Potions set? I want it so much. Trying to resist, but finding it very, very difficult. (Tried to do image, but it wouldn't let me, so I did the link in a spoiler). It has Posietint and Highbeam. I've never tried the eye cream, so that's tempting too. I doubt I'd use the Hoola bronzer much, but the gloss could be fun. Not as much stuff as the Advent, but much cheaper. And Posietint and Highbeam are actually at the top of my list too.

http://www.sephora.com/little-love-potions-P381734?skuId=1553684

i was looking at this too! but when i saw it in the store they were so tiny that i decided it wasnt worth the $36. benefit deluxe samples aren't hard to come by


----------



## LadyK (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like this idea! I've been patiently waiting for them to bring back those chocolates that are like orange flavored, and you break it and it falls in to divided fruit slices.
I love chocolate oranges!  We used to get one in our stockings every year.  Cost Plus sells them too.  Mmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## lovepink (Nov 10, 2013)

@kawaiimeows I was at Trader Joe's tonight and they had the chocolate oranges in all their foil shiny boxy glory!  Tell your fiance to keep a look out for them when you send him on the potato chip mission!  My TJ's was out of the potato chips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish my BB tracking would update so I could know approximately when to expect it and to see the weight!  Hopefully by Tuesday...


----------



## LadyK (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If only there was a way to tell Birchbox that we recently bought a house with a deep ass claw foot tub and a dimmable chandelier and they should send me all the bath stuff. (It is a modest house really,I think the previous owner just liked baths a lot)
LOL.  Do I sense some frustration here?  I see a trip to Lush in your future to help break in the bathtub.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @kawaiimeows I was at Trader Joe's tonight and they had the chocolate oranges in all their foil shiny boxy glory!  Tell your fiance to keep a look out for them when you send him on the potato chip mission!  My TJ's was out of the potato chips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish my BB tracking would update so I could know approximately when to expect it and to see the weight!  Hopefully by Tuesday...
ahhhh yay! i tried getting him to look for the potato chips and he said they sounded weird LOL. but he said the same thing about the cookie butter and is now obsessed.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2013)

Reporting back from my study break aka a target run: they did not have the lays chips but will be in sometime this week. The Chuao bar was $5 so I passed. All else was stocked and happy in Christmas target land.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm getting two of this box. I like it, except for the miss Jessie's. I don't like that brand.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Nov 10, 2013)

> I'm in love with with your boxes! I wish I got that one, major box envy!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear Birchbox gods.....please send me all things chocolate and yummy



Seriously, seeing all these pics has me CRAVING now! LOL
off topic and i know i'm late but your avatar looks fierce woman!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2013)

@quene8106 i feel like i haven't seen you around these parts for a lil bit!! (or maybe my concept of time is messed up)


----------



## rachel4207 (Nov 11, 2013)

How do you find a list of box numbers and whats inside of them?


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm pleased with my box this month. I've been wanting to try the perfume and I love trying oils. I'm very happy to not be receiving tea! This birchbox month has been giving me tons of chocolate cravings. I'm drinking salted caramel hot chocolate at this very moment and it is delicious! I started craving it the minute I saw the Ghirardelli bar annnnnnnd I already placed an order for those chuao chocolate bars


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 11, 2013)

I was convinced I was getting a totally different box ðŸ˜” I'm getting box 2, weight is 0.8900




I had hoped I was going to get a chella and really wanted the vasanti and the mix bath milk. Oh well. Maybe next month, or even in my welcome box in my gift sub.


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 11, 2013)

I couldn't resist and checked to see which box I would be getting! I'm getting box 5: 





I'm glad I get to try Chella. Bare Love Body sounds interesting. I unchecked hair care but unluckily, I still got shampoo and conditioner. Hopefully it's good though or at least smells good. It's supposed to be good for your hair because it's sulfate and paraben free so I'll see how it is.

I really wanted to try Chuao or get Ghirardelli but I'm geting pretzels 



 I'll probably only try it if it's the mint flavor. Good thing I didn't get the tea though cause I'm super picky about tea flavors. I hate all fruity teas. I guess I'm just too Asian haha. 

I also really wanted to try Vasanti, Mox, and Tocca - maybe next month!


----------



## splash79 (Nov 11, 2013)

I had a surprise waiting for me when I got home on Saturday and box 39 was waiting for me! 

Wei Pomegranate buffing beads - 2 packages  Wei Golden Root mud mask - 1 sample tub 0.3 fl Folle de Joie perfume - 0.06 fl Ayres body butter in Midnight Tango - 1 oz Eyeko mascara in black - 0.13 oz Fatty Sunday choco pretezel - 1 pretzel in toffee crunch


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

The more I think about the box I'm getting, the happier I am! Woohoo box 10! I am so excited to get it.... the 14th can't come soon enough!! =oD


----------



## kira685 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box yesterday, box 27, which is the earliest I've gotten. 

The items are:
Color Club polish in top shelf (champagne colored)
Pop beauty aqua lacquer in flowering fuchsia
Tiiossan body cream
Vasanti cosmetics BrightenUp! Enzymatic face rejuvenator
Ahmad tea London (I don't drink tea so I will be giving this to my brother.)
which scent is the tiossan? TIA!


----------



## Superfish19 (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been a Birchbox member for a year and this was the first month I checked. I'm getting: Stainiac DDF amplifying elixir Folle de Joie eau de parfum Tiossan body cream Color club polish Tea Would have been even better with chocolate. Do not really like tea, but overall I'm pretty excited about the box.


----------



## english (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm getting box #44, weight .565 lb. Atelier cologne Vasanti BrightenUp! Supergoop CC cream Tocca hand cream Chella pencil Chuao chocolate bar Gosh dang I am excited!


----------



## MissTrix (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box yesterday, box 27, which is the earliest I've gotten. 

The items are:
Color Club polish in top shelf (champagne colored)
Pop beauty aqua lacquer in flowering fuchsia
Tiiossan body cream
Vasanti cosmetics BrightenUp! Enzymatic face rejuvenator
Ahmad tea London (I don't drink tea so I will be giving this to my brother.)
which scent is the tiossan? TIA!


I got that same box. The Tiossan is in the Terranga scent.


----------



## disconik (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'm getting two of this box. I like it, except for the miss Jessie's. I don't like that brand.


Oops!  Forgot to quote.  We're box twins!


----------



## misslaurelann (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow I had so much to catch up on from the weekend here! I am getting the

Laura Mercier TM compact

mighty leaf

dermae soothing collection 

eyeko mascara

whish shave cream

Except for the shave cream ( I use intuition)  I'm excited!


----------



## Shatae (Nov 11, 2013)

My shipping info just updated.  Should be here in a couple days.  I never look to see what I am getting.  I really enjoy the surprise of it!  That being said my box weighs a whopping .89!!!!  Ohhhhhhhh.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 11, 2013)

All three of my boxes are the same -ahmad-tea - Vasanti -color club in cocktail hour -tiossan-body-cream -pop-beauty-aqua-lacquer not sure on the color Pretty happy with the selections just wish they would have not all been the same even though my tracking number says they're all different weights


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 11, 2013)

My tracking finally updated, and my boxes won't be here until the 16th.


----------



## Dawn Horton (Nov 11, 2013)

Both of my boxes are #10 this time.  Overall a good box but I really wanted to try a Sampar product.  I'd also like to smell the new Viva La Juicy Noir but  I'm sure my chances of getting one later is pretty good since they seem to be around for a long time.


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 11, 2013)

I haven't peeked to see what I'm getting in either of my boxes, and it's killing me!  I did check the weights so I know they're not dupe boxes.  I usually peek on my second box after my first one comes in (not sure what rationale that is), but I'm hoping for a lil bit of chocolate even though the tea would be fun too, and I would like to try the Mox bath milk.  So far everyone's boxes have looked good or great so I don't think I'll be disappointed either way!

I do wish they were sampling the Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion again though, I loved that stuff and want a chance to get MOAR!!!  It's pretty rough exfoliation but that's what my extremely non-sensitive skin loves.


----------



## MarieS (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am wondering this too.  I haven't tried a non-traditional mascara color.  
This is killer mascara.  Very long, very black lashes.  It makes my bottom lashes look positively fake and my top lashes look just like they do with fresh extensions.  It does not smudge but it requires makeup remover to remove.  Soap and water does not do it.  I like it so much it is my current mascara.  The text on the site promises that it will make your lashes look like Twiggy - and for those that remember that look it does not disappoint.


----------



## MarieS (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow I had so much to catch up on from the weekend here! I am getting the

Laura Mercier TM compact

mighty leaf

dermae soothing collection 

eyeko mascara

whish shave cream

Except for the shave cream ( I use intuition)  I'm excited!
I'm interested in the Laura Mercier compact.  I hear mixed reviews.


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MarieS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm interested in the Laura Mercier compact.  I hear mixed reviews.
i have it and it seems to attract purse fuzz


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @quene8106 i feel like i haven't seen you around these parts for a lil bit!! (or maybe my concept of time is messed up)
i'm here! i tried catching up on all 39281 unread posts between this thread and the ipsy one lol. i was out of town for a few days but i'm back.

i'm getting box 38 on my 2nd account. it's basically a repeat of my september 2012 box on my original account. weight is .6650.



Spoiler





 Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches 1106 $9.95 Ships Free


More Options Available


 Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator 3708 $34.00 Ships Free


 Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow! 1275 $36.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 AYRES Body Butter $28.00 Ships Free
More Options Available








 


i'm still waiting on my original account to update and ship.  

did anyone get the foundation before? i never got it in a sample size but I bought it last year at ulta and i love it. i'm curious which shade they would give me to try out.

p.s. no hair products! 



   i unchecked everything about hair from my profile except "too short for a ponytail". i hope my boxes stay this way.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 11, 2013)

Discovery dash will be on nov. 14 according to the description on the Caudalie shower gel! "How it Works To purchase the shower gel, just add the product to your cart and proceed to checkoutâ€”no code required. Offer cannot be combined with any other discounts or promotions. Limit of two (2) discounted units per cart. Offer available only while supplies last.* Note: This offer is only valid between Thursday, November 14, 5 a.m. ET and Friday, November 15, 5 a.m. ET."*


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MarieS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is killer mascara.  Very long, very black lashes.  It makes my bottom lashes look positively fake and my top lashes look just like they do with fresh extensions.  It does not smudge but it requires makeup remover to remove.  Soap and water does not do it.  I like it so much it is my current mascara.  The text on the site promises that it will make your lashes look like Twiggy - and for those that remember that look it does not disappoint.
Thanks for the review. So, I guess we are getting the black? I can live with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am using Bare Minerals mascara, right now, so I will wait until it gets clumpy to switch.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 11, 2013)

When do the box photos usually update? I want to know what polishes I'm getting!


----------



## Snolili (Nov 11, 2013)

How do you check and see what box you're getting?


----------



## gemstone (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm here! i tried catching up on all 39281 unread posts between this thread and the ipsy one lol. i was out of town for a few days but i'm back.

i'm getting box 38 on my 2nd account. it's basically a repeat of my september 2012 box on my original account. weight is .6650.



Spoiler





 Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches 1106 $9.95 Ships Free


More Options Available


 Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator 3708 $34.00 Ships Free


 Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow! 1275 $36.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 AYRES Body Butter $28.00 Ships Free
More Options Available








 


i'm still waiting on my original account to update and ship.  

did anyone get the foundation before? i never got it in a sample size but I bought it last year at ulta and i love it. i'm curious which shade they would give me to try out.

p.s. no hair products! 




   i unchecked everything about hair from my profile except "too short for a ponytail". i hope my boxes stay this way.

Congrats!  I got the benefit foundation sample a few months ago and the size is great!  Hopefully they give you a good shade.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm here! i tried catching up on all 39281 unread posts between this thread and the ipsy one lol. i was out of town for a few days but i'm back.

i'm getting box 38 on my 2nd account. it's basically a repeat of my september 2012 box on my original account. weight is .6650.



Spoiler





 Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches 1106 $9.95 Ships Free


More Options Available


 Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator 3708 $34.00 Ships Free


 Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow! 1275 $36.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 AYRES Body Butter $28.00 Ships Free
More Options Available








 


i'm still waiting on my original account to update and ship.  

did anyone get the foundation before? i never got it in a sample size but I bought it last year at ulta and i love it. i'm curious which shade they would give me to try out.

*p.s. no hair products! 



   i unchecked everything about hair from my profile except "too short for a ponytail". i hope my boxes stay this way.*

this is the first month in almost a year that i haven't gotten hair products too! i'm so happy! hahahah

i think i also unchecked everything about hair on my profile.


----------



## tlear (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Unless something is unusable, no. This happened to me last month. My bottle of shampoo leaked all over in my box. They replaced the shampoo.

I received an email this morning, saying they will be replacing my Chella.  I am very pleased with this and how fast birchbox responded!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 11, 2013)

Spoiler





:

Looks like I got box 27 as well. I'm excited about the Vasanti and the body cream (just tossed two empty body creams from past boxes). I'm a little less excited about the tea, polish (nice color, but polish overload at the moment) and the Pop, but honestly, the other November box selections didn't really grab me, though I'd like to try the UniqOne shampoo to see if it smells like dryer sheets like the detangler. Also, the chocolate pretzels and Tocca lotion would have been gone in a flash. I hope I eventually get to try the WEI, Whish, and La Fresh.



What did the rest of you guys score? Are you happy with your selections?


----------



## s112095 (Nov 11, 2013)

I like my box (48) this month but dangit I wanted chocolate. Stupid tea(I'll drink it and enjoy it, but chocolate). I really wanted the mox bath milk too. I'm considering an order.


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 11, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What did the rest of you guys score? Are you happy with your selections? We have twin boxes I'm in the same boat as you with the polish and pop overload !!!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 11, 2013)

Been out of the loop on this board, in fact I just watched the sneak peak video today! Wha?? Anyhow, I'm getting Box 26 (my tracking hasn't updated yet though, so I don't know the weight):

Beauty Protect Shampoo
Beauty Protect Conditioner
Chella Highlighter Pencil
Supergoop CC Cream
Fatty Sunday Choco Cover Pretzel

I will be trading the Beauty Protect. I'm excited about the highlighter pencil though I hope I get the lighter shade. I'm so/so on the Supergoop...I like their sunscreen serum but I use Boscia BB cream and it's my HG product. I've tried other BB/CC creams and I don't like any of them on my skin nearly as much as the Boscia...so the Goop might also go up for trade. Choco covered pretzels are my favorite! Not a bad box...but seems I will be trading most of it. I keep saying I am going to quit BB but man, that point system keeps me around... !


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Discovery dash will be on nov. 14 according to the description on the Caudalie shower gel!
"How it Works
To purchase the shower gel, just add the product to your cart and proceed to checkoutâ€”no code required. Offer cannot be combined with any other discounts or promotions. Limit of two (2) discounted units per cart. Offer available only while supplies last.* Note: This offer is only valid between Thursday, November 14, 5 a.m. ET and Friday, November 15, 5 a.m. ET."*

I was trying to put it in my cart earlier and it just kept talking in right back out.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 11, 2013)

> I was trying to put it in my cart earlier and it just kept talking in right back out.


 That's probably because its not available till Thursday- try then! I know I will. I LOVE the way their shower gel smells.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 11, 2013)

I got the benefit foundation in my first birchbox and love it. The sample size is this perfect miniature foundation pump bottle. I ordered the full size as soon as I had my first 100 pts to cash in. They even sent me the right color! I hope you're just as lucky! I find it to be light with just enough coverage, I don't need anything with super thick coverage, mainly just something to even out my skin tone. It lasts all day, even through working a double as a waitress. I might even call it my HG (gasp!)



> i'm here! i tried catching up on all 39281 unread posts between this thread and the ipsy one lol. i was out of town for a few days but i'm back. i'm getting box 38 on my 2nd account. it's basically a repeat of my september 2012 box on my original account. weight is .6650.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i'm still waiting on my originalÂ account to update and ship. Â  did anyone get the foundation before? i never got it in a sample size but I bought it last year at ulta and i love it. i'm curious which shade they would give me to try out. p.s. no hair products!Â :rocknroll2: Â Â  i unchecked everything about hair from my profile except "too short for a ponytail". i hope my boxes stay this way.


----------



## cosmickitten (Nov 11, 2013)

My November Birchbox:





I was really hoping to get Chella, Tocca, Vasanti, and Ayres and was happy to see at least one of those coming my way. However, I was disappointed that my box contained shampoo and conditioner (I already have the BP detangler and they all have the same scent) and my box also seemed to be valued at a lot less than others I've seen. Supergoop comes in a measly 3ml package. That's pretty much just a foil sample.

Sigh.. at least I got a Chella.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will



I'm trying to figure out what other things I used this week. I used the PTR sulfur mask once I noticed the break outs (it didn't make anything better or anything worse) so I do think it's the Suki. Hopefully my return will be processed quickly. I guess I'll just pick up some FAB moisturizers from them do deal with the dryness I'm experiencing! Haha.
I hopped on the Suki express a few months back. I used it once-twice a week. I noticed a few days after  that I would have gross breakouts and clogged pores on my face-which honestly NEVER happens. I have been using Benzoyl Peroxide 6% face wash for 10 years without any problems. Then it hit me one day that , duh, it's the Suki..Sadly..I will have to part with it...sniff sniff...I love the smell!!


----------



## jkfinl (Nov 11, 2013)

> I received an email this morning, saying they will be replacing my Chella.Â  I am very pleased with this and how fast birchbox responded!!


 Good! I think birchbox customer service is really good.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessica12345678* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All three of my boxes are the same

-ahmad-tea
- Vasanti
-color club in cocktail hour
-tiossan-body-cream
-pop-beauty-aqua-lacquer not sure on the color

Pretty happy with the selections just wish they would have not all been the same even though my tracking number says they're all different weights
I had a threepeat a few months back... While it was great stuff, I really was hoping for variety. This month I had 2 out of the three that were the same..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm getting box #42:





I'm thrilled to try everything! I love that most everyone received 5-6 items this month. Bring on the points!!


----------



## jkfinl (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's my super cool November box, some items are up for trade in the trade thingy


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 11, 2013)

> I had a threepeat a few months back... While it was great stuff, I really was hoping for variety. This month I had 2 out of the three that were the same..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This happend to me last month also so I went in and changed 2 of my accounts up in hopes it will not happen again next month


----------



## avonleabelle (Nov 11, 2013)

> > I got my box yesterday, box 27, which is the earliest I've gotten.
> >
> >
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> > ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



which scent is the tiossan? TIA! The tiossan is a unisex scent. It reminded me of a bar soap you can get from the drugstore, maybe Irish Spring.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 11, 2013)

> i'm here! i tried catching up on all 39281 unread posts between this thread and the ipsy one lol. i was out of town for a few days but i'm back. i'm getting box 38 on my 2nd account. it's basically a repeat of my september 2012 box on my original account. weight is .6650.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i'm still waiting on my originalÂ account to update and ship. Â  did anyone get the foundation before? i never got it in a sample size but I bought it last year at ulta and i love it. i'm curious which shade they would give me to try out. p.s. no hair products!Â :rocknroll2: Â Â  i unchecked everything about hair from my profile except "too short for a ponytail". i hope my boxes stay this way.




the sample is about half full in the pic.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 11, 2013)

My box isn't due for a week (silly UPSMI) but the weight is 0.5400. 

The contents have already been posted on my account. 



Spoiler







I'm looking forward to all of it except the rejuvenator. (I have a good skin care regimen and pretty sensitive skin so change doesn't make it happy.)


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 11, 2013)

Can anyone who is getting the Sampar Lavish Dream Cream post their profile? I'm thinking of reactivating my second account and would love to get this. I got a Sampar moisturizer last December and LOVED it, so I'd like to fiddle with my profile to try to get another one. Thanks!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *english* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting box #44, weight .565 lb.

Atelier cologne
Vasanti BrightenUp!
Supergoop CC cream
Tocca hand cream
Chella pencil
Chuao chocolate bar

Gosh dang I am excited!
Box envy! This was the only other box I was eyeing. Omg excited for you lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 11, 2013)

Not that I'm glad it happened to you, I'm just glad I'm not alone! My face looked perfectly fine with a night regimen of: remove eye and face make up with the cucumber exfoliating Yes To! Target wipes, sometimes use Philosophy's Purity sometimes too exhausted to even do that, moisturizer with the pink Clinique stuff. No toner. No serums. Nada. I tried to get all ~fancy~ and use toner in a glass bottle and use a scrub that smelled like ~*sunshine*~ and this is what I get. Flaky skin and zitties. Back to Beauty Sage it goes!



> I hopped on the Suki express a few months back. I used it once-twice a week. I noticed a few days after Â that I would have gross breakouts and clogged pores on my face-which honestly NEVER happens. I have been using Benzoyl Peroxide 6% face wash for 10 years without any problems. Then it hit me one day that , duh, it's the Suki..Sadly..I will have to part with it...sniff sniff...I love the smell!!


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 11, 2013)

The downside to my tub is I have to shoo away the monster who thinks it's his territory.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 11, 2013)

> The downside to my tub is I have to shoo away the monster who thinks it's his territory.


 Lol! He totally looks like he's defending his territory! Ready to strike at any moment!!! Haha. Wish my dogs did this... It would make bath time a lot easier!


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 11, 2013)

> The downside to my tub is I have to shoo away the monster who thinks it's his territory.


 So cute


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The downside to my tub is I have to shoo away the monster who thinks it's his territory.




Haha! My cat is so curious about the tub...but he jumps out as soon as he jumps in.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 11, 2013)

This is TOO CUTE. One of my boyfriend's cats likes to barge in on people when showering. I grew up without pets but I thought that cats didn't like water?



> The downside to my tub is I have to shoo away the monster who thinks it's his territory.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is TOO CUTE. One of my boyfriend's cats likes to barge in on people when showering. I grew up without pets but I thought that cats didn't like water?
They do, but they like to splash it out of their water bowls, watch the water stream down shower liners and like to drink from running faucets.  Mine even liked to jump up and watch the water swirl when the toilet flushed.  He jumped in once (as a kitten) and learned the hard way that it's not so easy to escape a toilet bowl.  

Now he's content to shoot ice cubes under the fridge and splash his water out of his water bowl.  But he HATES it if I wet his paws to to clean litter from them, he turns into a growling hissing monster if I come anywhere near him with a wet paper towel.


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 11, 2013)

"*Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information.

"If tracking is unavailable after 3 days, please contact your shipper."*

nooooooo


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The downside to my tub is I have to shoo away the monster who thinks it's his territory.





lmao, i leave the door open when i'm in the bathroom and my cat usually waits outside while i do my morning and evening routine.


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They do, but they like to splash it out of their water bowls, watch the water stream down shower liners and like to drink from running faucets.  Mine even liked to jump up and watch the water swirl when the toilet flushed.  He jumped in once (as a kitten) and learned the hard way that it's not so easy to escape a toilet bowl.  

Now he's content to shot ice cubes under the fridge and splash his water out of his water bowl.  But he HATES it if wet his paws to to clean litter from them, he turns into a growling hissing monster if I come anywhere near him with a wet paper towel.  

my cat meows sadly when i get out of the shower and rubs against my wet legs like she's trying to comfort me, it's too funny.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The downside to my tub is I have to shoo away the monster who thinks it's his territory.





He is too cute!!! My cat loves to sleep in the tub too. Oh the places they sleep..


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been so busy lately I accidentally tried an experiment: seeing if I'd be more happy with my box if I didn't look at any spoilers.

Here's the box:





Which is Box 15 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb15

Paulaâ€™s Choice RESIST BHA 9 for Stubborn Imperfections
Chella Highlighter Pencil
 
BeeKindâ„¢ Body Lotion
 
Color ClubÂ® Cocktail Hour Collection
 
Chuao Chocolatier Chocolate Bars
I can't say I love this box, but can't particularly say I have horrible box envy (though I definitely would've loved to try some of the the Earl Greys they were sending out since I was thinking about buying them from the shop). I'm even surprisingly happy with the CC polish -- not sure if I'm keeping it or trading it still, but it's one of the few times I've gotten a CC polish and actually liked it. I'll eat the chocolate, and I'm kind of excited about the highlighter. I'm mostly disappointed how tiny the Paula's Choice item is despite being a "deluxe" sample (because I feel like I won't see much difference with my skin with that much). Debating on keeping the lotion -- it will probably be useful to have for travel, at least.

I wouldn't have minded 6 items, but I'm not unhappy about the box either. I only have one BB left on my yearly at this point, but I think I might pay for January (hopefully with +10 extra points!) and make it a round 16 months... for the 25% off. ^^;;


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is TOO CUTE. One of my boyfriend's cats likes to barge in on people when showering. I grew up without pets but I thought that cats didn't like water?
My cat likes water on her own terms. She'll hop in the shower after I'm done showering. It's kind of weird. She also sits in my sink and doesn't freak out when I turn on the water to bother her BAHHA. But she knows when its bath time, and she's not ok with it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
lmao, i leave the door open when i'm in the bathroom and my cat usually waits outside while i do my morning and evening routine.
Same here, although if I'm USING the bathroom he wants in like no ones business.  If it's just makeup/hair/face washing/teeth brushing he waits outside patiently.  He's a jerk.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here, although if I'm USING the bathroom he wants in like no ones business.  If it's just makeup/hair/face washing/teeth brushing he waits outside patiently.  He's a jerk.  

 
He is trying to use the bathroom alongside you, in a show of solidarity.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 HA!  I love this one!

Aww kitties!


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 11, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Sampar Lavish Dream Cream yet? I'm in need of a moisturizer (I'm almost out) and I'm wondering if it's very rich. I have combo skin which is a little dry right now but my skin still breaks out. I don't want to try it if it's very thick in case it makes me breakout.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2013)

My previous black kitty Hunter used to actually climb into the tub *while I showered*, although he was careful to not stand in the spray. He was so mellow that I could *pick him up and hold him* while the water was going -- in the middle of my shower! And he wouldn't flip out and claw me as long as I was facing away from the spray! This was just one of the many reasons I called him The Dude at that point in his life. And a few days ago, my current black kitty climbed into the kitchen sink while I was making dinner. I did not want him in the sink, so I turned on the tap. He was very confused for a minute while he tried to figure out what was going on with his fur, and then he scampered away. Black kitties are just balls of crazy. And awesome. And fun. But mostly crazy.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2013)

dear birchbox, hurry up and show up so i can eat my chocolate


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 11, 2013)

> This is TOO CUTE. One of my boyfriend's cats likes to barge in on people when showering. I grew up without pets but I thought that cats didn't like water?


 I grew up with a cat that sat on my shoulders while I was in the bath tub (no front claws, thankfully!). cat hair in your bath water is not so great. lol


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 11, 2013)

> dear birchbox, hurry up and show up so i can eat my chocolateÂ :icon_twis


 That's what I've been thinking all day.


----------



## DanaKay (Nov 11, 2013)

I am getting the same box and I am rather disappointed. First I am not a Toffee Fan, I do not like getting Purfume samples cause I rarley buy them. I am very loyal to my shampoo Joico and my hair does not like switching to other types. So my whole box is useless for me this month, maybe I will gift it to a friend.


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here, although if I'm USING the bathroom he wants in like no ones business.  If it's just makeup/hair/face washing/teeth brushing he waits outside patiently.  He's a jerk.  
yesssss. i'm a captive audience for petting her. if i don't close the door all the way, she'll nudge it open and demand to be petted. if i close the door all the way, she will meow and push her little paw paws under the door.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 11, 2013)

Why isn't my November box showing up on the birchbox website?! I was charged over a week ago and it's still showing my October box!!! I need to see what I'm getting LOL


----------



## basementsong (Nov 11, 2013)

> The downside to my tub is I have to shoo away the monster who thinks it's his territory.


 I have one of those, too! Sometimes when I'm in the shower he will sit right outside of it and howl until I'm done. ETA: Meant to add this photo! Darn phone...


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 11, 2013)

> the sample is about half full in the pic.


 Thanks for the pic. I'm almost out of this foundation too. I just bought the ud naked foundation and it's my new holy grail. I have the "whole set" with the foundation brush and pressed powder.


> This is TOO CUTE. One of my boyfriend's cats likes to barge in on people when showering. I grew up without pets but I thought that cats didn't like water?


 My little sister's cat tried that with me. I showered with the door locked and he kept scratching it. I don't want anyone watching me shower, animal or human lol.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hopped on the Suki express a few months back. I used it once-twice a week. I noticed a few days after  that I would have gross breakouts and clogged pores on my face-which honestly NEVER happens. *I have been using Benzoyl Peroxide 6% face wash for 10 years without any problems.* Then it hit me one day that , duh, it's the Suki..Sadly..I will have to part with it...sniff sniff...I love the smell!!
Ooo! Do you mind telling me what you use? I find it surprisingly difficult to find face washes with benzoyl peroxide.... which stinks because my skin doesn't react to salicylic acid.


----------



## lexxies22 (Nov 11, 2013)

My gift acct expired because it's been 6 months. Now, I have one account with BB. I did ask my hubby for a renewal on my gift account for my upcoming birthday 



 (it's in Dec.) I'm getting a double Stainac because I got it from my gift account. Finally, I'm getting 6 items to review! I don't know if you guys are aware that end of this year, the points will expire so I'm gonna wait until my Dec. box to cash in all of my points. This is the first I got tea bags; I'm thrilled to get more Folle de Joie perfume! Curious on what color I will get from Color Club?


----------



## plumplant (Nov 11, 2013)

> My gift acct expired because it's been 6 months. Now, I have one account with BB. I did ask my hubby for a renewal on my gift account for my upcoming birthdayÂ :icon_chee Â (it's in Dec.) I'm getting a double Stainac because I got it from my gift account. Finally, I'm getting 6 items to review! I don't know if you guys are aware that end of this year, the points will expire so I'm gonna wait until my Dec. box to cash in all of my points. This is the first I got tea bags; I'm thrilled to get more Folle de Joie perfume! Curious on what color I will get from Color Club?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm getting Box #48





Spoiler: I'm getting Box #48



I thought points expired a year from when they're earned, not at the end of every year?


----------



## s112095 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought points expired a year from when they're earned, not at the end of every year?
That's what I think too.


----------



## lexxies22 (Nov 11, 2013)

Let me look ... 

Do Birchbox Points expire? If your Birchbox Points go unused, they will expire a year from the date that they were earned. For example, if you earned your points on January 1st, 2013, they will expire on December 31st, 2013.

Yeah, I believe I opened BB acct in November or Dec of last year..


----------



## plumplant (Nov 11, 2013)

"*Do Birchbox Points expire?* If your Birchbox Points go unused, they will expire a year from the date that they were earned. For example, if you earned your points on January 1st, 2013, they will expire on December 31st, 2013." Yeah they expire a year after you earn them, they just used the December 31 date as an example. I got worried there for a second because I want to keep hoarding points!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought points expired a year from when they're earned, not at the end of every year?
Yep.  

Quote:   EACH EARNED REWARD POINTS RECORD EXPIRES IN 365 DAYS. Refer to reward points history to see if a specific record expires and when.

I think there might be a misunderstanding due to this wording:

Quote:   Do Birchbox Points expire? If your Birchbox Points go unused, they will expire a year from the date that they were earned. For example, if you earned your points on January 1st, 2013, they will expire on December 31st, 2013.

That December 31st date is just an example.  If you earn your points on July 17th, 2014, they would expire on July 16th, 2015.

As a side note, I had a whole bunch of points expire unexpectedly because they no longer send out notices that points are going to expire even though that's listed as an option on the points history page.


----------



## SamAsh (Nov 11, 2013)

I know you ladies loooove your Chuao, so I thought I would let any of my fellow Oregonians know: Market of Choice has a super great selection. I saw some there I haven't seen before - Triple Nut Temptation and Ravishing Rocky Road. I think they were $4. I picked up a Potato Chip, but I'll have to go back for more...


----------



## lexxies22 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought points expired a year from when they're earned, not at the end of every year?
Yep.  

Quote:   EACH EARNED REWARD POINTS RECORD EXPIRES IN 365 DAYS. Refer to reward points history to see if a specific record expires and when.

I think there might be a misunderstanding due to this wording:

Quote:   Do Birchbox Points expire? If your Birchbox Points go unused, they will expire a year from the date that they were earned. For example, if you earned your points on January 1st, 2013, they will expire on December 31st, 2013.

That December 31st date is just an example.  If you earn your points on July 17th, 2014, they would expire on July 16th, 2015.

As a side note, I had a whole bunch of points expire unexpectedly because they no longer send out notices that points are going to expire even though that's listed as an option on the points history page.

@meaganola You're right; the way they worded it; its confusing. Thanks for clarification.


----------



## Dots (Nov 11, 2013)

Here I was thinking...I think I am getting bored with BB and will cancel...then I checked my box update and was reminded why I keep it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know you ladies loooove your Chuao, so I thought I would let any of my fellow Oregonians know: Market of Choice has a super great selection. I saw some there I haven't seen before - Triple Nut Temptation and Ravishing Rocky Road. I think they were $4. I picked up a Potato Chip, but I'll have to go back for more...
That's great! Thanks for the info. I didn't get any in my box but I really want to try them.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 11, 2013)

I love my Birchbox!! There seems to be a lot of hate for it over on the IPSY thread, but I love it! I am quite happy to have two subs and I gifted myself a third sub (using the HOLIDAY100 code I gifted a three month sub starting now, and another one starting in Feb.) The points, codes, and store are great too!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love my Birchbox!! There seems to be a lot of hate for it over on the IPSY thread, but I love it! I am quite happy to have two subs and I gifted myself a third sub (using the HOLIDAY100 code I gifted a three month sub starting now, and another one starting in Feb.)

The points, codes, and store are great too!
I'm right there with you. I love Birchbox and I hope to have my two accounts for a long long time!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love my Birchbox!! There seems to be a lot of hate for it over on the IPSY thread, but I love it! I am quite happy to have two subs and I gifted myself a third sub (using the HOLIDAY100 code I gifted a three month sub starting now, and another one starting in Feb.)

The points, codes, and store are great too!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm right there with you. I love Birchbox and I hope to have my two accounts for a long long time!
I feel like the anti-Birchbox people over there have different reasons for subscribing in general than I do.  Ipsy *loved* to send me the same three basic products ever and over:  Black eyeliner (usually liquid), mascara, and red lip gloss/stick.  After something like the third time in five months of that combination coupled with epic shipping fail, I rage-canceled.  Birchbox is like clockwork when it comes to shipping compared to ipsy, and I can be assured of a variety of things.  True, they're sending me mascara this month, but they rarely send it to me.  I think the last time I received one from Birchbox was May -- of 2012.  And that's across *two* subscriptions.  I tend to get things I've looked at and thought about buying as well as things that I would *never* buy, and that's okay.  After points, I definitely get my money's worth with Birchbox.  I guess I just finally decided that the stress and frustration of ipsy wasn't worth the value of the bags, especially since I rarely got the variety of items that I craved.  A lot of people do like the value and how they can build their makeup collection via ipsy bags.  It just doesn't work for me.  

(And then there's the part where I just have *so much* makeup that I decided I need to let go of the things I don't love, and ipsy was a casualty of that.  I realized there were multiple months when I didn't use one single item from my ipsy bag but used everything from my Birchboxes.  And that was that:  No more even *thinking* about resubscribing to ipsy for me.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2013)

I liked ipsy for a hot minute, but I accumulated a lot of cheap makeup that I don't really use really fast. Birchbox just works better for my life style because I can get rid of samples quickly so I don't end up hoarding things and then I can buy expensive items I wouldn't normally be able to afford with the points. Also I like the variety a lot more since I've been focusing on skin care and anti-aging lately.

With Ipsy I ended up just hoarding a bunch of black eyeliner, lippies and nailtini nail polish (seriously, give me color club over that nail polish any day). Granted, it made gift giving to the females in my life very easy last Christmas.

I think Ipsy does a fantastic job catering to a certain demographic, but that demographic really isn't me.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm right there with you. I love Birchbox and I hope to have my two accounts for a long long time!
Yep, me too! I kind of feel like Ipsy speaks to my inner teenager and Birchbox satisfies my grown up self.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think there is room for both in my life.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 11, 2013)

I just started both subs (this is my 2nd month with BB and 1st with ipsy) and I think I'm going to love BB way more. I even gifted myself a 2nd sub for 3 months. I love the variety of items from makeup, skincare, hair, and even the find items. And the BB point system in my opinion is phenomenal! I actually subbed to help curb my makeup spending problem and now I can sample things and get full size items all for my initial $110 a year (with my math I will get back $70 in just points annually that i can buy stuff with, so $40 for the full yr sub...but I got the amika blowdryer gwp valued at $35, so even not counting that its only like $3.50 a month, counting it makes it basically free)! And I can't beat that!!!! I think ipsy will be great for a bit but I can see how getting mostly makeup every month could get tiring especially if you aren't getting products you love. For now I'm still super excited about both but I love hearing opinions on both.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 11, 2013)

Yay for no hair products!!!  




  I remember you were having a problem with that.  

Quote

Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm here! i tried catching up on all 39281 unread posts between this thread and the ipsy one lol. i was out of town for a few days but i'm back.

i'm getting box 38 on my 2nd account. it's basically a repeat of my september 2012 box on my original account. weight is .6650.



Spoiler





 Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches 1106 $9.95 Ships Free


More Options Available


 Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator 3708 $34.00 Ships Free


 Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow! 1275 $36.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 AYRES Body Butter $28.00 Ships Free
More Options Available








 


i'm still waiting on my original account to update and ship.  

did anyone get the foundation before? i never got it in a sample size but I bought it last year at ulta and i love it. i'm curious which shade they would give me to try out.

p.s. no hair products! 



   i unchecked everything about hair from my profile except "too short for a ponytail". i hope my boxes stay this way.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 11, 2013)

> this is perfect! i love high beam but i only buy benefit when they come in value bundles at sephora or ulta, i think that's the main reason i haven't gotten poisetint yet. gotta love the broke student budget! i wish they'd do more bundles with their stains and blushes, the pretty committee is next on my list.


 I ordered from Birchbox a set called Upgrade to Gorgeous! It has a full size High Beam and Sugarbomb, and deluxe minis of Porefessional and They're Real! mascara, plus a sample of Laugh With Me Lee Lee. It was only $36. Sephora also has these cuter-than-hell little box sets that contain mini Posietint or Chachatint, High Beam, blush or bronzer and lip gloss. I think I paid $26 for mine (featuring Dandelion.) The size is perfect for a small purse.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 11, 2013)

Even with the small supergoop sample size I got a lot of uses out of it.  It didn't take much.  Hopefully the shade works out for you.  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cosmickitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My November Birchbox:





I was really hoping to get Chella, Tocca, Vasanti, and Ayres and was happy to see at least one of those coming my way. However, I was disappointed that my box contained shampoo and conditioner (I already have the BP detangler and they all have the same scent) and my box also seemed to be valued at a lot less than others I've seen. Supergoop comes in a measly 3ml package. That's pretty much just a foil sample.

Sigh.. at least I got a Chella.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 11, 2013)

> I'm catching up on the recent posts but a few of you ladies asked me to report back about the Mox Bath Milk.Â  I'm kind of disappointed.Â  It made the bath water milky but there was barely any scent whatsoever.Â  The bag smelled great before I put it in but the fragrance just disappeared once it hit the water.Â  It did leave my skin smelling nice but didn't really soften it too much.Â  I love bath bombs, bath salts, bubble baths, and all things bath but I really thought this fell short.


 Thanks for this! I was toying with the idea or ordering it. When BB started offering Mox perfume I jumped right on it; however, either my nose or my hormones are out of whack now, because Actium smells exactly like weed after about 10 minutes! Between that and the disappointing reviews I'm reading on the bath products, I think I'll just walk to Wally World and pick up some jasmine-ginger bath salts. They at least have a nice, legal bouquet.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 11, 2013)

> > I'm catching up on the recent posts but a few of you ladies asked me to report back about the Mox Bath Milk.Â  I'm kind of disappointed.Â  It made the bath water milky but there was barely any scent whatsoever.Â  The bag smelled great before I put it in but the fragrance just disappeared once it hit the water.Â  It did leave my skin smelling nice but didn't really soften it too much.Â  I love bath bombs, bath salts, bubble baths, and all things bath but I really thought this fell short.
> 
> 
> Thanks for this! I was toying with the idea or ordering it. When BB started offering Mox perfume I jumped right on it; however, either my nose or my hormones are out of whack now, because Actium smells exactly like weed after about 10 minutes! Between that and the disappointing reviews I'm reading on the bath products, I think I'll just walk to Wally World and pick up some jasmine-ginger bath salts. They at least have a nice, legal bouquet.


 That's what people say about the Eco Revert perfume I got at Rue 21. I don't think it smells like weed, but people at my old job swore it did. I don't wear it by itself anymore. I mix it with Orange Sanguine by Atelier and White Citrus body spray from Bath &amp; Body Works.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Nov 11, 2013)

I have been subscribed to BB for 10 months and I have been loving it!  I've been thinking of taking advantage of the HOLIDAY100 code and gifting myself a second box (thanks to you enablers! 



). For those of you who have done this, did you set it up to start this month or in a later month?  Do we have any idea which products are going out in the November Welcome Boxes yet? Thanks!


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 11, 2013)

I set my gidt acct up to come this month mainly because I wanted to get a December regular box in case there are awesome products....which I feel there should be with Christmas and all! Lol. We will see if it bites me in the butt.


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 11, 2013)

I went to the free Delivery Man + Birchbox screening in Boston tonight and it was awesome! At the end of the movie they everyone free boxes, so I got one and my husband got a men's box.  They were both welcome boxes.  I love the events they put on, and I feel so lucky they do a pretty good amount of them in Boston  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to the free Delivery Man + Birchbox screening in Boston tonight and it was awesome! At the end of the movie they everyone free boxes, so I got one and my husband got a men's box.  They were both welcome boxes.  I love the events they put on, and I feel so lucky they do a pretty good amount of them in Boston  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I got an invite to the SF one tomorrow but sadly can't go. What's in the box?

Good to hear so many events in Boston, I'll be moving there soon!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I set my gidt acct up to come this month mainly because I wanted to get a December regular box in case there are awesome products....which I feel there should be with Christmas and all! Lol. We will see if it bites me in the butt.
I was thinking of doing the same thing!


----------



## cosmickitten (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Thanks. I have a feeling the light/medium will be too dark on me, from pictures I've seen. Did it work out for you? And what's your complexion like? I'm fair/light with slightly yellow undertones.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been subscribed to BB for 10 months and I have been loving it!  I've been thinking of taking advantage of the HOLIDAY100 code and gifting myself a second box (thanks to you enablers! 



). For those of you who have done this, did you set it up to start this month or in a later month?  Do we have any idea which products are going out in the November Welcome Boxes yet? Thanks!
Mine shipped already and should arrive in a couple of days.  I will post a pic when I get it!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2013)

i keep seeing variations of my box on instagram with either ghirardelli flavor. i can't even decide which flavor i want more! (secretly leaning towards mint cookie to go with my mint chocolate bath and body works candle, i think).


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I set my gidt acct up to come this month mainly because I wanted to get a December regular box in case there are awesome products....which I feel there should be with Christmas and all! Lol. We will see if it bites me in the butt.
If it does it will bite me too, because that was also my thinking! My Nov gift box just shipped....


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an invite to the SF one tomorrow but sadly can't go. What's in the box?

Good to hear so many events in Boston, I'll be moving there soon!




Beauty protector shampoo + conditioner, Folle de joie, eyeko mascara, and evologie stay clear cream.  I have been soooo hoping to get to sample the eyeko mascara, I'm a mascara addict but so far haven't gotten one in any of my boxes or mystery pick 2's.  I've tried the shampoo and conditioner before but I actually liked them a lot (just not at their price point) so I'm excited to have more, and perfect travel size just in time for visiting my family over Thanksgiving in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an invite to the SF one tomorrow but sadly can't go. What's in the box?

Good to hear so many events in Boston, I'll be moving there soon!
Also congrats on moving!  I love living here.  Since I subscribed to BB in June this summer I've been invited to the Anne Taylor event which was mobbed but nice, a Benefit brow party that I wasn't able to go to, and this movie.  Also Molly was there tonight and she's really tiny and cute in person.  So funny seeing her IRL after watching her in so many of the BB videos.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
thank you! i don't need hairsprays, gels, hair ties, etc.  i don't mind shampoos, conditioners, or dry shampoos though.

i don't know why your quote isn't showing up when i'm trying to quote you @LadyK   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thank you! i don't need hairsprays, gels, hair ties, etc.  i don't mind shampoos, conditioners, or dry shampoos though.

i don't know why your quote isn't showing up when i'm trying to quote you @LadyK   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It has to do with her posting above quoted text and not below quoted text.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also congrats on moving!  I love living here.  Since I subscribed to BB in June this summer I've been invited to the Anne Taylor event which was mobbed but nice, a Benefit brow party that I wasn't able to go to, and this movie.  Also Molly was there tonight and she's really tiny and cute in person.  So funny seeing her IRL after watching her in so many of the BB videos.

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Beauty protector shampoo + conditioner, Folle de joie, eyeko mascara, and evologie stay clear cream.  I have been soooo hoping to get to sample the eyeko mascara, I'm a mascara addict but so far haven't gotten one in any of my boxes or mystery pick 2's.  I've tried the shampoo and conditioner before but I actually liked them a lot (just not at their price point) so I'm excited to have more, and perfect travel size just in time for visiting my family over Thanksgiving in a couple of weeks.
That looks very similar to the box I'm getting this month! Only swap the perfume and evologie for tea and chella highlighter pencil. Looks like a good box! I really want to go to a bb event so hopefully I can once I'm in Boston. I don't actually live in SF so it's usually hard for me to get to the 6pm events. Where in Boston are the events usually?


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That looks very similar to the box I'm getting this month! Only swap the perfume and evologie for tea and chella highlighter pencil. Looks like a good box! I really want to go to a bb event so hopefully I can once I'm in Boston. I don't actually live in SF so it's usually hard for me to get to the 6pm events. Where in Boston are the events usually?
Anne Taylor and Benefit were both in Back Bay, Delivery Man event was in Fenway.  So usually downtown, convenient if you work in the actual city for after work.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 12, 2013)

> I went to the free Delivery Man + Birchbox screening in Boston tonight and it was awesome! At the end of the movie they everyone free boxes, so I got one and my husband got a men's box. Â They were both welcome boxes. Â I love the events they put on, and I feel so lucky they do a pretty good amount of them in Boston  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So jealous, wish they would do some here in Portland, OR. I might even justify a Seattle trip if things lined up in my favor.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 12, 2013)

> I have been subscribed to BB for 10 months and I have been loving it! Â I've been thinking of taking advantage of the HOLIDAY100 code and gifting myself a second box (thanks to you enablers!Â  :laughno: ). For those of you who have done this, did you set it up to start this month or in a later month? Â Do we have any idea whichÂ products are going out in the November Welcome Boxes yet?Â Thanks!


I was wondering wha they're going to put in all the new gift subs, you know because of the promo code there will be a TON of new gift subscriptions...


----------



## SamAsh (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So jealous, wish they would do some here in Portland, OR. I might even justify a Seattle trip if things lined up in my favor.

Yes! Same!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey, ladies!

Long, long time lurker here (especially of the Sephora, Ipsy, and Birchbox-related threads). I don't know why it has taken me so long to sign up and start gabbing, but here I am! It seems no one has mentioned this spoiler yet, so it seemed like the perfect time for me to join the conversation.

As a (former) "birchblogger," I received an email from BB this morning... initially it didn't seem like anything other than twitter spam, but when I read the text of the email, it gave away the theme for this month!

From Birchbox: *"This month, our theme is More Good, so we're extra focused on enjoying more of the good stuffâ€”ginger molasses cookies and berry-hued lipsticks, to name just two of our favorites. But in this season of thanksgiving, we're also focused on doing more good, by giving back and giving to others." *And then it went on to feature the "Yes to" brand throughout the email...

Usually themes don't mean a lot to me, but it seems like this month could potentially feature some cool brands! Let's hope for a video ASAP!
Welcome!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 12, 2013)

> Yes! Same!


 I was excited to see a pdx product featured (the Mox) at least! Maybe that means they'll venture out to our corner sometime soon...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow I had so much to catch up on from the weekend here! I am getting the

Laura Mercier TM compact

mighty leaf

dermae soothing collection 

eyeko mascara

whish shave cream

Except for the shave cream ( I use intuition)  I'm excited!
I know I'm 100 posts behind, but I just saw this. Please tell us how the Laura Mercier compact is. That's about the only thing I didn't get this month which I really wanted (except maybe her gloss), but then, they didn't seem to send out many of the compacts this month anyway. I've used some of her other stuff and liked it, but her stuff is so expensive. Most of what I have is from Sephora 500 pointers.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 12, 2013)

> Anne Taylor and Benefit were both in Back Bay, Delivery Man event was in Fenway. Â So usually downtown, convenient if you work in the actual city for after work.


Yay! I should be able to make it to some if these. Hopefully there's good holiday ones, make me feel a little better about the snow and weather haha


----------



## mindcaviar (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 
(PS -- hi, Jamie Joy. Been missing your enthusiasm since I stopped getting Ipsy. Glad to see you here!)
Well, aren't you just so sweet to say so! 



 Thank you and it's nice to see you, too.


----------



## mindcaviar (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you worried about color club, I have gotten several samples of metallic colors in the past and the quality is much better than the cremes.  As long as use a rubberized base coat with it, it lasts so long on me, and the application is always extremely smooth.
Thank you for the suggestion! Will you please give me some ideas of "rubberized base coats?" I am not familiar with the term and I would love suggestions of products you have used and like. This is my first time trying Color Club. I'm a bit spoiled by high end polishes, so we'll see!


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So this is my box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb5

I'm traveling a bit for the holidays, so the shampoo/conditioner will come in handy. It's sulfate free, so I hope it will be good for my wavy, frizzy hair. I haven't found my holy grail shampoo/conditioner, so I don't mind trying new hair products. Dandruff is still a problem for me. I think I need to try using that expensive anti-dandruff phyto shampoo, it seemed to work.

I'm excited about the bare love body treatment. My elbows and feet could use some extra love this time of the year. I looked at the ingredients list, and no problematic ingredients jumped out at me. They probably included Vanilla Planifolia Fruit to make it smell good, but it's one of the few fragrant extracts out there that is actually an anti-irritant so it will probably me okay for my sensitive skin.

I think I might have gotten a sample of the Dr. Jart stuff a while ago in a Sephora sample pack and wasn't wild about it, but I'll give it another try since I know it's very popular.

I don't really highlight except occasionally under my browbone. We'll see how I like that pencil.

And crossing my fingers that I get any flavor but the coconut pretzels. HATE coconut so much!!

But still, I'm willing to give everything in a box a try, so I'd say that's a successful box for me.
Hi! I'm getting the same box as you!



 I haven't received mine yet and I was wondering if you did yet? Did the shampoo and conditioner come in foil packets or little bottles like the Beauty Protector ones? And how do you like the bare love body treatment?


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 12, 2013)

I finally caught up on this thread~

I can't wait to get my boxes, I think most of my subs will be here on Wednesday (or around) which is awesome because it's my birthday (woohoo!) so it'll be like my own little party when I get to open them lol. 

I'm planning on going out and seeing Biceps in the new Thor movie. Yup~


----------



## SamAsh (Nov 12, 2013)

> I was excited to see a pdx product featured (the Mox) at least! Maybe that means they'll venture out to our corner sometime soon...


 I feel like we have lots of great, local products. And of course we have the natural/vegan market covered.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It has to do with her posting above quoted text and not below quoted text. 





thank you for explaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine shipped already and should arrive in a couple of days.  I will post a pic when I get it!
Thanks!  That would be great!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for the suggestion! Will you please give me some ideas of "rubberized base coats?" I am not familiar with the term and I would love suggestions of products you have used and like. This is my first time trying Color Club. I'm a bit spoiled by high end polishes, so we'll see! 



 
I like Orly Bonder. http://www.amazon.com/Orly-Bonder-Rubberized-Basecoat-6/dp/B0019TYZ66


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooo! Do you mind telling me what you use? I find it surprisingly difficult to find face washes with benzoyl peroxide.... which stinks because my skin doesn't react to salicylic acid.
Absolutely! BP wash used to be prescription only. I believe last year, anything less than 10% was "over the counter", but behind the pharmacy counter. I literally just go to the Target pharmacy and buy a bottle of whatever brand they have on the shelf. The one I have now is made by "Harris". Hope that helps!! I couldn't live without this stuff!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2013)

> So jealous, wish they would do some here in Portland, OR. I might even justify a Seattle trip if things lined up in my favor.





> Yes! Same!





> I was excited to see a pdx product featured (the Mox) at least! Maybe that means they'll venture out to our corner sometime soon...





> I feel like we have lots of great, local products. And of course we have the natural/vegan market covered.


 There are a *lot* of us on this board! The first time I saw Mox in the box (the lip balm), I got excited that they might come out here. No such luck yet. I would love it if they sent out some Arcana, but I'm not sure Julia could support that sort of volume.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 12, 2013)

> There are a *lot* of us on this board! The first time I saw Mox in the box (the lip balm), I got excited that they might come out here. No such luck yet. I would love it if they sent out some Arcana, but I'm not sure Julia could support that sort of volume.


 I'm technically in Washington, but there is a surprising amount if stumptown reps here on MUT.


----------



## lexxies22 (Nov 12, 2013)

> I liked ipsy for a hot minute, but I accumulated a lot of cheap makeup that I don't really use really fast. Birchbox just works better for my life style because I can get rid of samples quickly so I don't end up hoarding things and then I can buy expensive items I wouldn't normally be able to afford with the points. Also I like the variety a lot more since I've been focusing on skin care and anti-aging lately. With Ipsy I ended up just hoarding a bunch of black eyeliner, lippies and nailtini nail polish (seriously, give me color club over that nail polish any day). Granted, it made gift giving to the females in my life very easy last Christmas. I think Ipsy does a fantastic job catering to a certain demographic, but that demographic really isn't me.


 [@]kawaiimeows[/@] Well said! I'm just not in one of the demographic for IPSY. I've never tried IPSY but I knew that I would never be able to use any products since I don't wear make up daily. Birchbox is what I have been using all /and/or samples and give away one or two or sometimes none. I just think Birchbox is practical for my lifestyle. LIke you said points to buy expensive stuff; hands down. I ended up canceling Glossybox because for the last 3 months; I couldn't use anything. They have great products but my lifestyle is different right now so maybe reconsider in the future. My hubby gifted me a sub called Goodebox. I know it's not popular as BB and ISPY. I have to admit that Goodebox is good as BB except no points. It's more natural organic makeup and skincare products. I've gotten more skincare from Goodbox which is what I need the most that BB doesn't give me enough skincare products. My skin started to love products from Goodebox. I'm surprised that Whole Foods doesn't sell some of those products but they do sell same brand names. I've gotten a Josie Vargas Serum (BB sells it for $80) and I got it a deluxe sample size of it. Upside about Goodebox is 3-4 deluxe sample sizes and 5-6 samples in total. Never foils. (I've been with them for 6 months now and will beg my hubby to gift me Goodebox for another 6 months). It's $16 a month. They are kinda like Glossybox with late shipping but I've gotten used to it. Like we have said before not all sub boxes are for everyone.


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to the free Delivery Man + Birchbox screening in Boston tonight and it was awesome! At the end of the movie they everyone free boxes, so I got one and my husband got a men's box.  They were both welcome boxes.  I love the events they put on, and I feel so lucky they do a pretty good amount of them in Boston  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh my gosh I'm so jealous! How do you find out about these events? I live in Boston and I never knew these existed!


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my gosh I'm so jealous! How do you find out about these events? I live in Boston and I never knew these existed! 
Anne Taylor event I got an invite for in my Birchbox that month, I assumed they just put them in everyone's box who lived in the city, because I'm not a blogger or anything so they have no reason to invite me specifically. I think they were also promoting this on facebook.  The Benefit event I got an email invite (again I assumed everyone in the city got one) and it was on facebook.  The delivery man event was a "first 20 to comment win tickets" promotion on facebook, and I happened to be online at the time so I got them.  I think also some bloggers were invited specifically to the movie.

Basically I think the best way to find out about this stuff is to select to receive notifications when BB posts something new on facebook.  You also get notified for all of their giveaways in a timely manner this way so you can enter (although I've never won anything this way but its nice to try).  It can be annoying because they post about 5 times per day but its not that difficult to weed through really.  IMO its worth all the extra notifications to find out about the good stuff.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 12, 2013)

I have had a crazy weekend and just peeked at both my boxes (you know, like I could wait a few more hours until they are both delivered this afternoon).. They are both the same! I'm shocked! My profiles are different too.. So strange. I'm getting the Chella, polish, shampoo and conditioner and pretzels? Lol I like treats so hope they are good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pvtfridays (Nov 12, 2013)

Really sad about the chella pencil. Got an ipsy bag with it a few months ago and just not a fan. Oh well you win some you lose some! Maybe I can swap it!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to the free Delivery Man + Birchbox screening in Boston tonight and it was awesome! At the end of the movie they everyone free boxes, so I got one and my husband got a men's box.  They were both welcome boxes.  I love the events they put on, and I feel so lucky they do a pretty good amount of them in Boston  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I was there too! I was wondering if there were any other MUTers there!


----------



## lexxies22 (Nov 12, 2013)

BOX TWIN! It's Box #48

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my super cool November box, some items are up for trade in the trade thingy


----------



## Squidling (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm totally late to the game on this thread, but I got this box:



Spoiler



Kinda jazzed about this! Just hoping the pretzels are an actual pack and not just one...because I need my chocolate!


 

 TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe 86 $20.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Laura Mercier Lip GlacÃ© 8 $24.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Aloxxi Weightless Styling GelÃ©e $20.00 Ships Free


 Fatty Sundays Chocolate Covered Pretzel Flavors - 5 Pack $35.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an invite to the SF one tomorrow but sadly can't go. What's in the box?

Good to hear so many events in Boston, I'll be moving there soon!




Beauty protector shampoo + conditioner, Folle de joie, eyeko mascara, and evologie stay clear cream.  I have been soooo hoping to get to sample the eyeko mascara, I'm a mascara addict but so far haven't gotten one in any of my boxes or mystery pick 2's.  I've tried the shampoo and conditioner before but I actually liked them a lot (just not at their price point) so I'm excited to have more, and perfect travel size just in time for visiting my family over Thanksgiving in a couple of weeks.

I got the same box too, I was wondering if there were all the same or different. I went to the Ann Taylor event with a group of girlfriends so I knew that one was all the same (It was a box of Juice Beauty samples), but that one mentioned the event on the card and this one did not so I wasn't sure if some boxes were different for last night's event. 

This was a great box though, I was wanting the Folle De Joie and the Eyeko mascara and they weren't in my box this month so I was so excited when I opened it! My boyfriend's box was pretty good too. It had an atelier cologne and a candle that I'll be stealing haha. Plus a body moisturizer, a face scrub, and a shave cream sample. What was in your husband's box, was it the same as well?


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my gosh I'm so jealous! How do you find out about these events? I live in Boston and I never knew these existed! 
Anne Taylor event I got an invite for in my Birchbox that month, I assumed they just put them in everyone's box who lived in the city, because I'm not a blogger or anything so they have no reason to invite me specifically. I think they were also promoting this on facebook.  The Benefit event I got an email invite (again I assumed everyone in the city got one) and it was on facebook.  The delivery man event was a "first 20 to comment win tickets" promotion on facebook, and I happened to be online at the time so I got them.  I think also some bloggers were invited specifically to the movie.

Basically I think the best way to find out about this stuff is to select to receive notifications when BB posts something new on facebook.  You also get notified for all of their giveaways in a timely manner this way so you can enter (although I've never won anything this way but its nice to try).  It can be annoying because they post about 5 times per day but its not that difficult to weed through really.  IMO its worth all the extra notifications to find out about the good stuff.  

They usually have them on Eventbrite as well, so I periodically check their eventbrite page as well for local events.


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the same box too, I was wondering if there were all the same or different. I went to the Ann Taylor event with a group of girlfriends so I knew that one was all the same (It was a box of Juice Beauty samples), but that one mentioned the event on the card and this one did not so I wasn't sure if some boxes were different for last night's event. 

This was a great box though, I was wanting the Folle De Joie and the Eyeko mascara and they weren't in my box this month so I was so excited when I opened it! My boyfriend's box was pretty good too. It had an atelier cologne and a candle that I'll be stealing haha. Plus a body moisturizer, a face scrub, and a shave cream sample. What was in your husband's box, was it the same as well?
I was wondering the same thing!  I actually assumed they would be different because it was random, but it sounds like our men's boxes were the same too:  Candle, two billy jealousy's, Vitamine and sea shave cream, atelier cologne.  I loved both boxes!  We already have the candle because he gets BB Man and it came in his Nov. box, so I'm planning to gift the 2nd one at Christmas!

I seriously love the box I got, I'm psyched to try the eyeko, and after seeing everyone on here rave about the Folle De Joie I was wanting to try that too.  I also got the Juice Beauty Box over the summer and it was awesome, really generous with the sample sizes.  I love going to the events, did you go to the Benefit event in September?  I didn't go so I was wondering how that one was.


----------



## lexxies22 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to the free Delivery Man + Birchbox screening in Boston tonight and it was awesome! At the end of the movie they everyone free boxes, so I got one and my husband got a men's box.  They were both welcome boxes.  I love the events they put on, and I feel so lucky they do a pretty good amount of them in Boston  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I got an invite to the SF one tomorrow but sadly can't go. What's in the box?

Good to hear so many events in Boston, I'll be moving there soon!

The invite to the SF? What was that for? How come I never got the invite? Was that for BB Men?  @sparklegirl


----------



## eeks1990 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Chuao full size bars are now $5 a bar at Target. Kinda sad. Income elasticity at its finest.
zomg, they sell those at target now?!

I need to get me some since I'm not receiving one in my box this month


----------



## easybreezy (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


@kawaiimeows Well said! I'm just not in one of the demographic for IPSY. I've never tried IPSY but I knew that I would never be able to use any products since I don't wear make up daily. Birchbox is what I have been using all /and/or samples and give away one or two or sometimes none. I just think Birchbox is practical for my lifestyle. LIke you said points to buy expensive stuff; hands down.

I ended up canceling Glossybox because for the last 3 months; I couldn't use anything. They have great products but my lifestyle is different right now so maybe reconsider in the future. My hubby gifted me a sub called Goodebox. I know it's not popular as BB and ISPY. I have to admit that Goodebox is good as BB except no points. It's more natural organic makeup and skincare products. I've gotten more skincare from Goodbox which is what I need the most that BB doesn't give me enough skincare products. My skin started to love products from Goodebox. I'm surprised that Whole Foods doesn't sell some of those products but they do sell same brand names. I've gotten a Josie Vargas Serum (BB sells it for $80) and I got it a deluxe sample size of it. Upside about Goodebox is 3-4 deluxe sample sizes and 5-6 samples in total. Never foils. (I've been with them for 6 months now and will beg my hubby to gift me Goodebox for another 6 months). It's $16 a month. They are kinda like Glossybox with late shipping but I've gotten used to it. Like we have said before not all sub boxes are for everyone.
Oooh, good to hear nice things about Goodebox.  I have been considering subscribing to it.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2013)

nice box!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm totally late to the game on this thread, but I got this box:



Spoiler



Kinda jazzed about this! Just hoping the pretzels are an actual pack and not just one...because I need my chocolate!


 

 TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe 86 $20.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Laura Mercier Lip GlacÃ© 8 $24.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Aloxxi Weightless Styling GelÃ©e $20.00 Ships Free


 Fatty Sundays Chocolate Covered Pretzel Flavors - 5 Pack $35.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was wondering the same thing!  I actually assumed they would be different because it was random, but it sounds like our men's boxes were the same too:  Candle, two billy jealousy's, Vitamine and sea shave cream, atelier cologne.  I loved both boxes!  We already have the candle because he gets BB Man and it came in his Nov. box, so I'm planning to gift the 2nd one at Christmas!

I seriously love the box I got, I'm psyched to try the eyeko, and after seeing everyone on here rave about the Folle De Joie I was wanting to try that too.  I also got the Juice Beauty Box over the summer and it was awesome, really generous with the sample sizes.  I love going to the events, did you go to the Benefit event in September?  I didn't go so I was wondering how that one was.

I'm going to the Chicago Delivery Man screening tonight so I'll post my box when I get home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've been to a Benefit event and it was pricey but awesome.  Ann Taylor was fun too!  I wear that scarf all the time.


----------



## MUfiend (Nov 12, 2013)

box triplets!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2013)

My BB tracking FINALLY updated and it was just mailed yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is .6800 (not that it matters I already peeked!) Hopefully it will be here by Saturday since I am meeting up with some ladies for our monthly swap!


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 12, 2013)

Boo my tracking finally updated and no BB for me until Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hoping it shows up early.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My BB tracking FINALLY updated and it was just mailed yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is .6800 (not that it matters I already peeked!) Hopefully it will be here by Saturday since I am meeting up with some ladies for our monthly swap!
Yea mine was mailed yesterday as well, had the tracking for a few days already though.  I was hoping it would get here soon, I need a pick-me-up--found out that I have an unsalvageable tooth that has to come out.  Did you know that grinding your teeth can actually cause cracks?  Because I didn't!  

On the bright side, maybe I'll be able to eat my pretzels by the time they get here.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea mine was mailed yesterday as well, had the tracking for a few days already though.  I was hoping it would get here soon, I need a pick-me-up--found out that I have an unsalvageable tooth that has to come out.  Did you know that grinding your teeth can actually cause cracks?  Because I didn't!  

On the bright side, maybe I'll be able to eat my pretzels by the time they get here.
Oh no!  Sorry to hear about your tooth!  I had no idea teeth grinding cracked teeth!

I got my BB shipping email Sunday so I thought it would be futher along in it's journey (not sure why Sunday is a weekend and Monday a holiday, but one can dream right?).  I just checked and it's expected delivery date is 11/18/13 which is Monday.  it is usually a day or two earlier so finger's crossed.

One bright side to the tooth thing, don't you get to eat soft foods?  So ice cream, mashed potatoes, sorbet, gelato?  I guess sugar is not terribly good for teeth but if you can't chew options are limited!  Good luck!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 12, 2013)

> zomg, they sell those at target now?! I need to get me some since I'm not receiving one in my box this month


 They sell them at TJ Maxx's register for $2.99.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2013)

> Yea mine was mailed yesterday as well, had the tracking for a few days already though. Â I was hoping it would get here soon, I need a pick-me-up--found out that I have an unsalvageable tooth that has to come out. Â Did you know that grinding your teeth can actually cause cracks? Â Because I didn't! Â  On the bright side, maybe I'll be able toÂ eat my pretzels by the time they get here.


 Gah, teeth. My dad had one pop out in the middle of the night because we are a people who grind their teeth in their sleep. My brother had one crumble when he bit down on a piece of soft sandwich bread. I keep putting off going to the dentist because I know there are multiple crowns in my future because of my own teeth grinding. Oh, and a root canal. The last one took THREE HOURS, and they wouldn't give me Vicodin afterwards. I need a new dentist very free with the drugs. I have dentist anxiety like whoa.


----------



## eeks1990 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They sell them at TJ Maxx's register for $2.99.
Even better! There's a tj maxx that just opened close to my area. I'd better go check there for some!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the same box too, I was wondering if there were all the same or different. I went to the Ann Taylor event with a group of girlfriends so I knew that one was all the same (It was a box of Juice Beauty samples), but that one mentioned the event on the card and this one did not so I wasn't sure if some boxes were different for last night's event. 

This was a great box though, I was wanting the Folle De Joie and the Eyeko mascara and they weren't in my box this month so I was so excited when I opened it! My boyfriend's box was pretty good too. It had an atelier cologne and a candle that I'll be stealing haha. Plus a body moisturizer, a face scrub, and a shave cream sample. What was in your husband's box, was it the same as well?
I was wondering the same thing!  I actually assumed they would be different because it was random, but it sounds like our men's boxes were the same too:  Candle, two billy jealousy's, Vitamine and sea shave cream, atelier cologne.  I loved both boxes!  We already have the candle because he gets BB Man and it came in his Nov. box, so I'm planning to gift the 2nd one at Christmas!

I seriously love the box I got, I'm psyched to try the eyeko, and after seeing everyone on here rave about the Folle De Joie I was wanting to try that too.  I also got the Juice Beauty Box over the summer and it was awesome, really generous with the sample sizes.  I love going to the events, did you go to the Benefit event in September?  I didn't go so I was wondering how that one was.

The Benefit one was the only one I didn't go to! I went to the Ann Taylor one and the Madewell one. I love going to these events too! The Madewell one didn't give out birchboxes thought.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 12, 2013)

> Gah, teeth. My dad had one pop out in the middle of the night because we are a people who grind their teeth in their sleep. My brother had one crumble when he bit down on a piece of soft sandwich bread. I keep putting off going to the dentist because I know there are multiple crowns in my future because of my own teeth grinding. Oh, and a root canal. The last one took THREE HOURS, and they wouldn't give me Vicodin afterwards. I need a new dentist very free with the drugs. I have dentist anxiety like whoa.


 I grind my teeth and am pretty sure I need a crapload of fillings, crowns, etc. And probably a tooth pulled. It got filled 4 times and the Dr kept blaming me and YELLED AT ME because he said I didn't wait long enough before eating. Not the case. I waited the recommended amount of time the first time. It fell out within 2 days. The other times I lived on soft food and liquid for several days to make sure it was fully set. Every time it just crumbled out of my tooth. I haven't been back to a dentist since. That was about 6-7 years ago...


----------



## jbrookeb (Nov 12, 2013)

I just received my box. I walked to the mailbox (1 mile) not expecting it to be there since it was earlier than normal for the mailman but was pleasantly surprised. Got exercise and my box!! The Folle de Joie smells....ahmazing! My HG perfume is Stella by Stella McCartney and the Folle de Joie is like a lighter "daytime" version of Stella. I will most assuredly be purchasing this once my same is empty! The BeeKind body lotion smells wonderful too and is the perfect travel size even for a small clutch. The hubs agreed that it smells good and lemony fresh. It's unlike most body lotions and pretty thin but isn't greasy in the least and soaked into my hands in less than a minute (no foolin, y'all). Not even the slightest feeling of greasiness but rather a clean, tacky, kind of waxy after feel. Chella - already have it from Ipsy. It's nice. Nothing more to say. WEI beads is a miniscule sample but possibly decent for 2-3 uses. The mud mask is one little pot but it feels hefty, so maybe 1-2 uses?? I dunno. Tea!!! I love tea!! Vanilla bean (black), tropical (green) and organic African (herbal). I'm impressed that Birchbox took the time to bag up three samples that fit all tea-drinking demographics: black for high caffeine content, green for light, and herbal for those who like tea but go caffeine-free. Well done, Birchbox. Well done.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 12, 2013)

Squidling, what size is the LM Lip Glace please?


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 12, 2013)

I got box 10 and it arrived today. LOVE the box! Ate the chuao immediately, and OMG so good! It was the orange one. I bought a full-size honeycomb when I ordered a 3 month gift sub so I could get a free pick two and I am so glad I did. I am even thinking about getting the sample pack to try all the flavors, lol! 

I am looking forward to trying the Chella because I've never really used highlighters before and it looks fun.

The Tocca is so smooth and absorbs fast. It has a very fresh cucumber scent. This will be a perfect lotion at work! Usually most lotions stay greasy on me and I hate using them at work which contributes to my dry hands but this will be perfect, I will probably end up buying full size.

The color club polish is so cute! Mini bottles are adorable. I have so many colors similar to it though, I got top shelf.

Looking forward to trying the vasanti tonight since I've been reading so many good things.

This is my favorite BB yet! Woohoo!


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 12, 2013)

Got my first box today. Box 47


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Absolutely! BP wash used to be prescription only. I believe last year, anything less than 10% was "over the counter", but behind the pharmacy counter. I literally just go to the Target pharmacy and buy a bottle of whatever brand they have on the shelf. The one I have now is made by "Harris". Hope that helps!! I couldn't live without this stuff!!
Thank you! This is incredibly helpful and would explain why I have never seen it on the shelves!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Next time I go to the store, I'll have to get some. Who knew face wash could be so exciting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Gah, teeth. My dad had one pop out in the middle of the night because we are a people who grind their teeth in their sleep. My brother had one crumble when he bit down on a piece of soft sandwich bread. I keep putting off going to the dentist because I know there are multiple crowns in my future because of my own teeth grinding. Oh, and a root canal. The last one took THREE HOURS, and they wouldn't give me Vicodin afterwards. I need a new dentist very free with the drugs. I have dentist anxiety like whoa.
Ughhhh--I actually have really hard teeth (never had more than a pin hole cavity) which the dentist said is a bad thing for grinding--its like chewing on rocks.  I haven't been to a dentist in way too long and never knew I could do real damage.  Anyway, I've got tiny cracks down to my root, she said I could try a root canal but it is unlikely to succeed, and very expensive in the molars (and of course you pay whether or not it works)  Best part is I have to take antibiotics for a week before it is pulled and come back on anxiety drugs because after the maximum doseage of novacaine I STILL wasn't numb enough.

ANYWAY CHUAO ALERT!  I found Maya, Firecracker, and Potato Chip varieties at Meijer in Southern Ohio for 3.99.  They must be getting more distribution/buyers.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 12, 2013)

my box is here! can't really play with it as i have a paper and a presentation both due tomorrow, but i can overdose on chocolate!



Spoiler


----------



## LadyK (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cosmickitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks. I have a feeling the light/medium will be too dark on me, from pictures I've seen. Did it work out for you? And what's your complexion like? I'm fair/light with slightly yellow undertones.
I have fair skin with freckles.  I used it during the summer when my face had a little more color to it.  It would probably be too dark for me in the winter.  (I get ghostly pale)


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ughhhh--I actually have really hard teeth (never had more than a pin hole cavity) which the dentist said is a bad thing for grinding--its like chewing on rocks.  I haven't been to a dentist in way too long and never knew I could do real damage.  Anyway, I've got tiny cracks down to my root, she said I could try a root canal but it is unlikely to succeed, and very expensive in the molars (and of course you pay whether or not it works)  Best part is I have to take antibiotics for a week before it is pulled and come back on anxiety drugs because after the maximum doseage of novacaine I STILL wasn't numb enough.

ANYWAY CHUAO ALERT!  I found Maya, Firecracker, and Potato Chip varieties at Meijer in Southern Ohio for 3.99.  They must be getting more distribution/buyers.
I grind my teeth in my sleep, but only when I am stressed.  I usually don't even realize I am doing it until my jaw hurts the next day, or if my husband happens to hear me doing it during the night.  Luckily, I haven't damaged my teeth.


----------



## Superfish19 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think it's my 13th month. I should be on the lookout for a code.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It has to do with her posting above quoted text and not below quoted text. 





Sorry!  



  I didn't realize it made a difference.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry!  



  I didn't realize it made a difference.  Thanks for the help!
No worries, I don't want you to feel like I was calling you out or anything~!!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Nov 12, 2013)

Best mail day ever! I came home to both my Birchboxes (#2 and #32) AND my graze box! Only sad part is box #32 lists a Ghirardelli chocolate bar online, but it wasn't in my box (and it's not on the list of items on the card in the box). But my other box had chocolate, so I guess I can't complain too much.


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my first box today. Box 47




I'm getting the bare love body too! I'm getting box 5 though. How do you like it? It looks like a good sized sample!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 12, 2013)

> > They sell them at TJ Maxx's register for $2.99.
> 
> 
> Even better! There's a tj maxx that just opened close to my area. I'd better go check there for some!


 Just a heads up about Chuao at TJ Maxx ... the packaging is different. Spicy Maya is packaged in red and Firecracker is blue. Online (Birchbox, Amazon, Chuao website) I've only seen white packaging with colored ends on the chocolate bars, so the solid red and blue threw me off for a minute.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 12, 2013)

> Best mail day ever! I came home to both my Birchboxes (#2 and #32) AND my graze box! Only sad part is box #32 lists a Ghirardelli chocolate bar online, but it wasn't in my box (and it's not on the list of items on the card in the box). But my other box had chocolate, so I guess I can't complain too much.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 We're not allowed to give codes out on mut.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 12, 2013)

> Just a heads up about Chuao at TJ Maxx ... the packaging is different. Spicy Maya is packaged in red and Firecracker is blue. Online (Birchbox, Amazon, Chuao website) I've only seen white packaging with colored ends on the chocolate bars, so the solid red and blue threw me off for a minute.


 It threw me off too at first. My TJ Maxx had Honeycomb, Spicy Maya, and Firecracker. More chocolate for my money.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I grind my teeth in my sleep, but only when I am stressed.  I usually don't even realize I am doing it until my jaw hurts the next day, or if my husband happens to hear me doing it during the night.  Luckily, I haven't damaged my teeth.  
I'm a grinder too. I've had a nightguard for over a decade and it's been great. I recommend it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 12, 2013)

Tracking finally updated!  0.9000 lbs!  Definitely my heaviest BB ever, but with a whole Ghirardelli bar, it's understandable (and i'm totally hoping for the Toffee flavor!)

It's scheduled for delivery on the 18th. Thankfully my boxes always come in a few days ahead of schedule, so hoping for a treat on Friday or Saturday!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 12, 2013)

Uhoh, I really hope this is a post office error and not a packing error.









There is NO freaking way that package is .1630 Maybe 1.630,

it has 4 liquid products and a pretzel.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uhoh, I really hope this is a post office error and not a packing error.

There is NO freaking way that package is .1630 Maybe 1.630,

it has 4 liquid products and a pretzel.
apparently that weightless styling gel is literally weightless LMAO


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uhoh, I really hope this is a post office error and not a packing error.









There is NO freaking way that package is .1630 Maybe 1.630,

it has 4 liquid products and a pretzel.
I have the same box coming and my weight is .613.


----------



## ddave (Nov 12, 2013)

Just got my box today! Love the nail polish (I got the top shelf shade), the chella and the ghiradelli chocolate, of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm disappointed by the Tiossan body creme I got the terranga scent and it smells peppery which I'm not a fan of.

On the write up about the products under the Chella it says that there's a tutorial in the magazine but I can't find it--did anyone else manage to track it down?


----------



## AshleyK (Nov 12, 2013)

Got my box - #48





not so sure about the color of the nail polish.. hoping it will be pretty on


----------



## amandah (Nov 12, 2013)

> my box is here! can't really play with it as i have a paper and a presentation both due tomorrow, but i can overdose on chocolate!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Box twin ...... except mine is missing the chella highlighter, the main item in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edited for spelling errors. Damn you fat fingers!


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
On the write up about the products under the Chella it says that there's a tutorial in the magazine but I can't find it--did anyone else manage to track it down?
http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/slideshow/1-highlighter-10-ways-to-use-it

There's also a really nice YouTube video from Chella Skin Care

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZZQT8loFHo&amp;list=UUGNOIUNJnW_9AjYOeM9S6SQ


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshleyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box - #48





not so sure about the color of the nail polish.. hoping it will be pretty on

That color of polish is pretty!!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshleyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box - #48





not so sure about the color of the nail polish.. hoping it will be pretty on

I am so jealous of your CC polish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would have LOVED receiving that.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 12, 2013)

I got my box today. Eh. The Folle de Joie perfume smells like the Fresh perfume they sent out awhile ago. I'm somewhat impatiently waiting for my 16 month code.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm never going to get my box. It is not supposed be here till the 18th.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Got both of my boxes today! Yay! Is it just me or does the Tiossan body cream smell like pencil shavings?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 12, 2013)

Yay! I got my box a day early!

Box 29: Mmm Toffee Crunch bar, the bf and I will probably eat it while I watch Biggest Loser.  Yep.

I really like the Juicy Noir scent. Reminds me of Very Irriesistible from Givenchy.

Color Club was Top Shelf shade, in the bottle it looks very similar to The Old Bill from ButterLondon but it's a bit lighter.  It looks silver online but it's more gold-ish.

Chella is going up for trade. 

La Fresh wipes, meh nothing exciting about them, and already have a pack from Ipsy.

Tiossan body cream is nice, not really heavily scented.  It's just ok.


----------



## ddave (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got both of my boxes today! Yay! Is it just me or does the Tiossan body cream smell like pencil shavings?
Yes!! THAT''S what it smells like! I thought it was pepper-y but this is much more accurate. It's too bad I love the concept behind the brand and it seems to be an effective moisturizer so far.


----------



## ddave (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/slideshow/1-highlighter-10-ways-to-use-it

There's also a really nice YouTube video from Chella Skin Care

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZZQT8loFHo&amp;list=UUGNOIUNJnW_9AjYOeM9S6SQ
Thank You!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Snolili (Nov 12, 2013)

Dear Mail Carrier,

You brought my mail but didn't bring my Birchbox. My clicky truck says it will be delivered today. If you're eating my chocolate covered pretzels I will be very upset. 

Love, 

Me.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Nov 12, 2013)

I received my Box #6 today!  In case anyone is wondering about colors, I received the Eyeko eyeliner in black and the CC polish in On the Rocks (silver).


----------



## mckondik (Nov 12, 2013)

Got my Beauty Protector scented chocolate bar today! lol


----------



## JaneSays (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got both of my boxes today! Yay! Is it just me or does the Tiossan body cream smell like pencil shavings?
I thought it smelled like that too!  I got tea in my box and figured that was why.


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 12, 2013)

Box 10. This is probably my favorite birchbox so far.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got both of my boxes today! Yay! Is it just me or does the Tiossan body cream smell like pencil shavings?
What a great description!  I won't worry about having missed out now.  I hate when a great product smells weird. Like the Body Shop dirty hippy body butter (hemp).  Work great.  Kind of _ironic _that I put it on after showering, though.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 12, 2013)

I just got my box and instead of the tea bags, there was a chuao pop corn pop chocolate. This makes me like I box even more!


----------



## meganbernadette (Nov 12, 2013)

@sparklegirl same! i was supposed to get tea but got the popcorn chocolate! Did you get BB 58?


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting the bare love body too! I'm getting box 5 though. How do you like it? It looks like a good sized sample!

The sample is pretty big - and it smells good, kind of like faint baby powder and maybe roses?  Hard to describe, but nice - not overpowering.

I haven't tried it yet, only smelled it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Box 10. This is probably my favorite birchbox so far.

I think I'm getting this box too in a few days. Glad to see the polish isn't silver as I already got the silver in another box. It really is a great box. But out of the 3 I got this month, it was my least favorite. I think that just goes to show how great many of the boxes were this month. I'd love to see them send out equally awesome boxes for December. And hey, if they want to keep it up for all of 2014, fine by me!


----------



## squareturtle (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Box 10. This is probably my favorite birchbox so far.
Box twins.  I was glad the nail polish was more golden than it appeared online.  This is my 3rd box and chocolate definitely makes it a winner.


----------



## LJCB (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm pretty new to these boards but I really enjoy reading along!

I'm hoping for some advice, if you don't mind! In september, my box arrived with a smashed perfume sample (the BCBG). I called customer support and she said they'd send me a new one, a day later I got an email that said there weren't replacements available so gave me 100 points. I was totally fine with that! Last month, my box arrived missing 2 of the 4 samples. I emailed and they got back to me right away and shipped a complete replacement box, which meant I got doubles of the two samples that had shipped, plus the two missing ones- again, I was completely happy with that resolution.

This month, my perfume sample was missing- the Viva Noir- the little cardboard packet for it was there, but the sample itself wasn't in the sleeve. 

Should I contact CS again? I'm sure they'll either replace it or give me points, which would be great- I love perfume samples and wanted to try this one- but I don't want to be labeled a chronic complainer! FWIW, this was my 14th box and the broken sample in September was my first CS experience.

Thanks to anyone who read that whole saga- sorry so long! And I have no idea what I did to earn such bad box karma, haha!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 12, 2013)

Box 35 Ghirardelli in Mint Cookie &amp; Color Club in Dark &amp; Stormy



Yay for 6 item boxes!


----------



## flynt (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my box and instead of the tea bags, there was a chuao pop corn pop chocolate. This makes me like I box even more!

I got my box today and was hoping for a surprise chocolate addition but no luck!  That is funny that yours did get swapped though.


----------



## basementsong (Nov 12, 2013)

So at the end of the day this is really *not a big deal*, but I just got my box and this is my Fatty Sundays Pretzel Lifestyle Extra...





Really??






Should've figured, it being in the mail and all with things that roll around. But really not a big loss for me. It's the toasted coconut flavor and I do not like coconut at all.





This was in box 31, by the way.

The Color Club is the color Baldwin Blues (Meh. This is the 4th blue polish I've gotten from BB in ~18 months).

The Ayres is in Midnight Tango and is 1oz. (Smells kind of like sunscreen to me. Uhh..??)

The Laura Mercier Lip Glace is in Opal and is 0.1oz. (SO glad this isn't pink! Got a pink Chanel lipstick from my sister for my birthday last month. I was wearing that today, so it's hard to see what this color really looks like on me right now.)

The Aloxxi hair spray is 1.5oz. (Don't really use hair spray. Womp womp. I'm usually down for hair product from BB since they generally have heat protection, which I need. But I seriously don't use hair spray.)


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @sparklegirl same! i was supposed to get tea but got the popcorn chocolate! Did you get BB 58?
Yeah, I got box 58! Such a nice switch haha


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 12, 2013)

All I want right now is my chocolate bar entire birchbox.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ta Da! 



I've been extremely lucky on this account- another lovely box! Also isn't all of this stuff from the sneak peak?!

Chella highlighter- I'm excited as I somehow never got one from ipsy
CC in top shelf- always a fan of cc I have a textured version similar to this color from bb local
Tocca- grapefruit and cucumber hand cream great for my purse!
Vasanti- finally finally get to sample this
Choco pod- Honey comb love these things!

Edited for spelling and additions!
Weight was .6250 amateur move on my part!
That's a great box!


----------



## tasertag (Nov 12, 2013)

> I'm a grinder too. I've had a nightguard for over a decade and it's been great. I recommend it!


 I bought my night guard off of amazon. Around $80 vs the $300 ones my dentist wanted me to buy from her but perfectly identical. The OTC soft ones don't work for me. Made my jaw all screwed up plus I chewed through them in 2-3 months. The only damage I have with my teeth is one small chip and fairly flat/unsharp teeth.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 12, 2013)

> I bought my night guard off of amazon. Around $80 vs the $300 ones my dentist wanted me to buy from her but perfectly identical. The OTC soft ones don't work for me. Made my jaw all screwed up plus I chewed through them in 2-3 months. The only damage I have with my teeth is one small chip and fairly flat/unsharp teeth.


 Sorry to go OT but what brand did you get? And do you like it? I grind/chew my mouth grads up and have been looking for a good cheaper version. I was a dental assistant for 5 years so I know the importance but it's hard to fork over that much money for something that lasts me a few months.


----------



## daniellerose (Nov 12, 2013)

I was quite surprised today to find my Birchbox in the mail! My tracking estimated that it would arrive Thursday..and strangely it hasn't updated to "delivered" like it usually does. But I'm a happy girl! Box 10! The Tocca hand cream smells AMAZING and I can't wait to finally try to vasanti tonight 





I sadly cannot try my chocolate yet 



 I'm on a super strict diet for the next 5 weeks...so I'll just have to save it until then! Overall thrilled with my box!


----------



## SamAsh (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So at the end of the day this is really *not a big deal*, but I just got my box and this is my Fatty Sundays Pretzel Lifestyle Extra...





Really??





Should've figured, it being in the mail and all with things that roll around. But really not a big loss for me. It's the toasted coconut flavor and I do not like coconut at all.





This was in box 31, by the way.

The Color Club is the color Baldwin Blues (Meh. This is the 4th blue polish I've gotten from BB in ~18 months).

The Ayres is in Midnight Tango and is 1oz. (Smells kind of like sunscreen to me. Uhh..??)

The Laura Mercier Lip Glace is in Opal and is 0.1oz. (SO glad this isn't pink! Got a pink Chanel lipstick from my sister for my birthday last month. I was wearing that today, so it's hard to see what this color really looks like on me right now.)

The Aloxxi hair spray is 1.5oz. (Don't really use hair spray. Womp womp. I'm usually down for hair product from BB since they generally have heat protection, which I need. But I seriously don't use hair spray.)

I'm getting the same box. I hate coconut as well, maybe my sister will enjoy the pretzels if they're not completely obliterated. I love the polish and gloss colors and I'll have to see about that body butter haha.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 12, 2013)

I



> Got both of my boxes today! Yay! Is it just me or does the Tiossan body cream smell like pencil shavings?


 I was literally putting on Tiossan body cream when I read this. It so does. So weird. But I like it, in a way.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2013)

I got my November account on my 2nd box today.  It came very quickly.  I believe this was box 38 with a shipping weight of .6650

I got the benefit foundation in hazelnut.  I thought it would be too dark for me but it looks like it works out fine.  I'm darker than I thought I was lol.  Other than urban decay's foundation, this one is also a holy grail of mine.  My fiance commented on how bright it made my skin look. The sample size of this is so adorable and kudos to benefit for having a pump on it because the sample of this i got at ulta last year did not have one on it.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I got my November account on my 2nd box today. Â It came very quickly. Â I believe this was box 38 with a shipping weight of .6650 I got the benefit foundation in hazelnut. Â I thought it would be too dark for me but it looks like it works out fine. Â I'm darker than I thought I was lol. Â Other than urban decay's foundation, this one is also a holy grail of mine. Â My fiance commented on how bright it made my skin look. The sample size of this is so adorable and kudos to benefit for having a pump on it because the sample of this i got at ulta last year did not have one on it.


 I love both of those foundations as well and switch back and forth between the two.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I got my November account on my 2nd box today. Â It came very quickly. Â I believe this was box 38 with a shipping weight of .6650 I got the benefit foundation in hazelnut. Â I thought it would be too dark for me but it looks like it works out fine. Â I'm darker than I thought I was lol. Â Other than urban decay's foundation, this one is also a holy grail of mine. Â My fiance commented on how bright it made my skin look. The sample size of this is so adorable and kudos to benefit for having a pump on it because the sample of this i got at ulta last year did not have one on it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: benefit foundation in hazelnut on cheek, stila all day foundation in "medium" on the rest of my face





Spoiler: benefit foundation in hazelnut on cheek, stila all day foundation in "medium" on the rest of my face



Absolutely gorgeous! I really want to try this foundation. I have heard so many great things about it. How does it feel on?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my November account on my 2nd box today.  It came very quickly.  I believe this was box 38 with a shipping weight of .6650

I got the benefit foundation in hazelnut.  I thought it would be too dark for me but it looks like it works out fine.  I'm darker than I thought I was lol.  Other than urban decay's foundation, this one is also a holy grail of mine.  My fiance commented on how bright it made my skin look. The sample size of this is so adorable and kudos to benefit for having a pump on it because the sample of this i got at ulta last year did not have one on it.




that foundation looks amazing on you! you really are glowing.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 13, 2013)

So I just tried the vasanti, and while I loved "feeling" it work, my face is SUPER red now. Anyone else have this issue? Is that normal? I will probably try it a few more times and see how it works for my skin the next day but yikes.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box is here! can't really play with it as i have a paper and a presentation both due tomorrow, but i can overdose on chocolate!



Spoiler








 
I so have box envy for this one!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that foundation looks amazing on you! you really are glowing.
thank you!  /emoticons/biggr[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Absolutely gorgeous! I really want to try this foundation. I have heard so many great things about it. How does it feel on?
it feels lightweight. i hate that heavy feeling that most foundations give you. if you don't want that luminous look then this foundation isn't right for you.


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 13, 2013)

Last month I got my box waaay earlier than I usually do, before the reveal on the 10th. This month my box is scheduled to arrive on the 18th. Even then, I usually can't go by that date because I almost always get it a couple days earlier than the scheduled delivery date, which is weird.


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I just tried the vasanti, and while I loved "feeling" it work, my face is SUPER red now. Anyone else have this issue? Is that normal? I will probably try it a few more times and see how it works for my skin the next day but yikes. 

Ooh, I'm sorry!

After last month's Dr Brandt exfoliator (so harsh and so rough feeling, not to mention the burning!) I was afraid this beloved one would also be a dud so I tested it tonight. I wouldn't switch from my dermalogica daily exfoliant to this but as long as your face is wet first and you gently pat and rub slowly it isn't bad and there was no horrible burning. As someone with sensitive skin I'm not used to rubbing into my skin so it may just be more the method. Maybe try a more mask like / gentler application once and if it's still red avoid it, you may just be allergic to something in it.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 13, 2013)

> it feels lightweight. i hate that heavy feeling that most foundations give you. if you don't want that luminous look then this foundation isn't right for you.


 That is the one thing I don't like about most foundations... They are too heavy and look caked on. Your skin looks simply amazing.


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 13, 2013)

hoping my pretzels don't arrive smashed to smithereens and i get any flavor but coconut


----------



## Fitzy44 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello all. New poster, long time lurker. Did we figure out if the mascara is really midnight blue? I'm expecting box 13 next Tuesday, and the mascara is the only thing I'm really stoked about. They make a black and a blue mascara with that name and my box links to the blue one. I'm not sure how I feel about this!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello all. New poster, long time lurker. Did we figure out if the mascara is really midnight blue? I'm expecting box 13 next Tuesday, and the mascara is the only thing I'm really stoked about. They make a black and a blue mascara with that name and my box links to the blue one. I'm not sure how I feel about this!
I think a few people confirmed it to be black.


----------



## Babs (Nov 13, 2013)

> Hi everyone! I'm pretty new to these boards but I really enjoy reading along! I'm hoping for some advice, if you don't mind! In september, my box arrived with a smashed perfume sample (the BCBG). I called customer support and she said they'd send me a new one, a day later I got an email that said there weren't replacements available so gave me 100 points. I was totally fine with that! Last month, my box arrived missing 2 of the 4 samples. I emailed and they got back to me right away and shipped a complete replacement box, which meant I got doubles of the two samples that had shipped, plus the two missing ones- again, I was completelyÂ happy with that resolution. This month, my perfume sample was missing- the Viva Noir- the little cardboard packet for it was there, but the sample itself wasn't in the sleeve.Â  Should I contact CS again? I'm sure they'll either replace it or give me points, which would be great- I love perfume samples and wanted to try this one- but I don't want to be labeled a chronic complainer! FWIW, this was my 14th box and the broken sample in September was my first CS experience. Thanks to anyone who read that whole saga- sorry so long! And I have no idea what I did to earn such bad box karma, haha!


 I like to link them to my shipping link when I write in. If you are missing half your box the shipping weight will be less than folks who got a full box for that variation if that make sense. And it won't be so 'your word against theirs' when you can justify it (not that they would question you. Plus they need to know if their packers need to QC their work. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is the one thing I don't like about most foundations... They are too heavy and look caked on. Your skin looks simply amazing.
thank you! i'm a foundation junkie and i hate sheer foundation. i want something that gives medium coverage but still lets my skin breathe.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 13, 2013)

per benefit's website, the foundation sample is worth $8 (almost the worth of the box itself). kudos birchbox!

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/hello-flawless-oxygen-wow-deluxe-sample

edit: free shipping on items with coupon code "holidaze" per bradsdeals.com (i'm not affiliated) until 12/23/13. i just bought another sample of this foundation to take with me to work, lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my November account on my 2nd box today.  It came very quickly.  I believe this was box 38 with a shipping weight of .6650

I got the benefit foundation in hazelnut.  I thought it would be too dark for me but it looks like it works out fine.  I'm darker than I thought I was lol.  Other than urban decay's foundation, this one is also a holy grail of mine.  My fiance commented on how bright it made my skin look. The sample size of this is so adorable and kudos to benefit for having a pump on it because the sample of this i got at ulta last year did not have one on it.





Wow!  It really does make your skin glow!  Gorgeous!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I just tried the vasanti, and while I loved "feeling" it work, my face is SUPER red now. Anyone else have this issue? Is that normal? I will probably try it a few more times and see how it works for my skin the next day but yikes. 

I got a Vasanti in my Pick 2 awhile back, and just tried it last week.  It DEFINITELY felt all burn-y and made my skin red that day (I have sensitive skin), but then my skin calmed down and felt AHMAZING by that night.  So I'm going to use up the sample, only using it when I don't have to go out in public for several hours, but I'm not going to purchase a full size.


----------



## basementsong (Nov 13, 2013)

> My fiance commented on how bright it made my skinÂ look.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: benefit foundation in hazelnut on cheek, stila all day foundation in "medium" on the rest of my face





Spoiler: benefit foundation in hazelnut on cheek, stila all day foundation in "medium" on the rest of my face



Looks good! Don't you love when SO'S FINALLY notice something about your makeup?? Mine finally made a nice comment this weekend, but it was about red lipstick. An improvement over the usual, though!


----------



## Steffi (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hoping my pretzels don't arrive smashed to smithereens and i get any flavor but coconut
If it helps a lot of people I saw with my box got the coconut but I got mine in toffee, so I don't think there's a rhyme or reason.  I did think the pretzel would be a bit bigger than it really is though.


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If it helps a lot of people I saw with my box got the coconut but I got mine in toffee, so I don't think there's a rhyme or reason.  I did think the pretzel would be a bit bigger than it really is though.
is it literally just one pretzel, omg


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello all. New poster, long time lurker. Did we figure out if the mascara is really midnight blue? I'm expecting box 13 next Tuesday, and the mascara is the only thing I'm really stoked about. They make a black and a blue mascara with that name and my box links to the blue one. I'm not sure how I feel about this!

blue mascara looks great on brown eyes, though! i got the blue mascara from laura mercier and it's very subtle!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is it literally just one pretzel, omg
What?  One pretzel?  You have got to be kidding me?  That's not even a taste.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
blue mascara looks great on brown eyes, though! i got the blue mascara from laura mercier and it's very subtle!
I just finished a bottle of purple mascara that was recommended for green eyes, but it looked great with my brown eyes.  My makeup is very conservative for work, so it is possible for colored mascara not to be too outrageous.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 13, 2013)

Ooh yeah!! I love purple mascara and I definitely had a phase when I was on the hunt for the best one. Haven't worn purple in a while. My eyes are very very dark - my drivers license says my eyes are black (per DMV employee) because you can't really distinguish the pupil from the iris unless you are shining a light directly into my eyeball. Purple made me look entirely less like a zombie and lightened em up. Woohoo for colored mascara!



> I just finished a bottle of purple mascara that was recommended for green eyes, but it looked great with my brown eyes.Â  My makeup is very conservative for work, so it is possible for colored mascara not to be too outrageous. atches:


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2013)

> I got a Vasanti in my Pick 2 awhile back, and just tried it last week. Â It DEFINITELY felt all burn-y and made my skin red that day (I have sensitive skin), but then my skin calmed down and felt AHMAZING by that night. Â So I'm going to use up the sample, only using it when I don't have to go out in public for several hours, but I'm not going to purchase a full size.


 One thing that helps me: Use it at night. Exfoliating at any other time always reminds me of that scene in _Legally Blonde_ when Elle Woods figures out someone is lying because of when they claimed they did something (trying to not spoil the flick even though it's something like a decade old. I remember being very confused -- continuity or bad writing? -- when that character said they did this thing because of the very thing that Elle later realizes and calls them out on -- so it was a deliberate plot point that was actually addressed and wrapped up).


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 13, 2013)

So, apparently BB has switched back to Newgistics for full size orders..or, at least they've turned *my* full size orders over to them. I now have THREE separate ones that are strapped to the back of a turtle. sigh.


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 13, 2013)

> So, apparently BB has switched back to Newgistics for full size orders..or, at least they've turned *my* full size orders over to them. I now have THREE separate ones that are strapped to the back of a turtle. sigh.


 I feel your pain it annoys me that I made two orders the same night and one is coming usps and the other newlegistics and my snow day box also didn't ship with my order


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


One thing that helps me: Use it at night. Exfoliating at any other time always reminds me of that scene in _Legally Blonde_ when Elle Woods figures out someone is lying because of when they claimed they did something (trying to not spoil the flick even though it's something like a decade old. I remember being very confused -- continuity or bad writing? -- when that character said they did this thing because of the very thing that Elle later realizes and calls them out on -- so it was a deliberate plot point that was actually addressed and wrapped up).
Lol I love that movie. It is definitely a night routine, for sure. My skin calmed down after but it was so weird seeing how red it was. It seems to have helped with some flaky patches, but I will have to give it a couple more shots to see. Dont think it will be a full purchase for me, though.


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessica12345678* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I feel your pain it annoys me that I made two orders the same night and one is coming usps and the other newlegistics and my snow day box also didn't ship with my order
I think that BB said the snow day boxes had a ship date of 11/12?  My chocolate and pick 2 is one shipment and the snow day a second for that reason.


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I think that BB said the snow day boxes had a ship date of 11/12?Â  My chocolate and pick 2 is one shipment and the snow day a second for that reason.


I guess I need to shoot cs an email then because it only shows my pick two's coming and my chap stick


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessica12345678* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I guess I need to shoot cs an email then because it only shows my pick two's coming and my chap stick
I just got the second shipping notification yesterday for the snow day box. They may be catching up.


----------



## jessica12345678 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I just got the second shipping notification yesterday for the snow day box. They may be catching up.


Okay thank you I'll wait and see if I get one today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 13, 2013)

I apologize if this was posted already, but for those living in NYC, there is a Birchbox event next Thursday if you're interested! http://www.eventbrite.com/e/birchbox-folli-follie-nyc-event-tickets-9216331295?aff=eorg


----------



## misslaurelann (Nov 13, 2013)

Has anyone seen what size the Laura Mercier TM compacts are? I've been stalking instagram and here, but I haven't seen a single picture of it!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, apparently BB has switched back to Newgistics for full size orders..or, at least they've turned *my* full size orders over to them. I now have THREE separate ones that are strapped to the back of a turtle. sigh.
Yup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The first part of my order hasn't moved from new jersey since the 8th.  I thought they learned their lesson the last time?  I am hoping there is a lot of backlash again before the holiday season hits, because I am not going to order any holiday gifts from them if they can't use a reliable shipping partner.  I ordered a present for my mom from a different website that shipped newsgistics, and it took 3 weeks to get to me.  I had already flown home, so I actually had to mail her gift to her when I got back.  (I think I should be able to order a gift online december 1st and get it in time for Christmas. Conveniently, no company who uses newsgistics as their free shipping advertises it.)  Free and reliable shipping are what the consumer expects when shopping online.  BB will not be able to keep up if they use someone so unreliable.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Has anyone seen what size the Laura Mercier TM compacts are? I've been stalking instagram and here, but I haven't seen a single picture of it!


 From what I have gathered those of us who got the LM compact got shipped around the same time so Monday'ish which was a holiday. I'm hoping some folks on the east coast will get their boxes soon so we can see. I did a google search of LM tinted moisturizer creme compaxt sample and got to see some pics of what we could expect.


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 13, 2013)

Has anyone found any pictures of box 37 on instagram?

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb37


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  per benefit's website, the foundation sample is worth $8 (almost the worth of the box itself). kudos birchbox!

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/hello-flawless-oxygen-wow-deluxe-sample

edit: free shipping on items with coupon code "holidaze" per bradsdeals.com (i'm not affiliated) until 12/23/13. i just bought another sample of this foundation to take with me to work, lol
Thank you!  Thank you!  I really want to try this foundation.  I got the Champagne shade from Sephora with a code and it was too dark.  So I placed another order and got a Petal sample, still too dark.  I don't live near a Sephora or Ulta so I can't just go in a sample Ivory but I'll buy one for $8.  I also have UD Naked foundation but I'm between shades and I'm trying to find a color I can use without mixing shades.  Right now my HG foundation is Guerlain Lingeire de Peau (from Sephora's free samples) but it's $59.  I'm hoping to find a foundation that matches perfectly and cost less.  I have the same foundation preferences as you, medium coverage that doesn't look/feel like you have makeup on.  I'll try Hello and see if it can replace Guerlain before I order it.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think a few people confirmed it to be black.
Yeah, it's black.
 I got it in my box.

I also got the mini coconut pretzel, at least, I hope that was a mini, because it was soooo tiny. Mine was in pretty good shape, at least. lol

Folle de Joie reminds me strongly, of some perfume I wore (or maybe my mom wore) in the 90's. I'm still trying to remember which one, but it was just too long ago. I definitely get a green tea start, then it gets very clean and fresh, then it becomes a pretty tuberose/gardenia white floral. The middle stage is bringing back some unpleasant memories, involving hair-sprayed bangs and braces. I don't know if this is a very "me" fragrance, but it is certainly beautiful and complex.

I did get the Ayers body butter in the orange blossom and vanilla fragrance. It smells divine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No worries, I don't want you to feel like I was calling you out or anything~!!
Not at all.  




  I am always happy to learn.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 13, 2013)

Forgive me if it's been mentioned, but the FIXIT kits are up on Sephora's site





I'm really not all that impressed with the selection, *but*...there's Glamglow!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 13, 2013)

Guys- I just have to share this because I'm damn proud of myself.  My mom really wants the Folle de Joie perfume for Christmas, and I saw the gift set and obviously wanted it but it's been out of stock.  It went back in stock today and I got one!  BUT I only paid $36.40 out of pocket for it and I'm just so happy.  One present down, two to go.

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Joie Folle de Joie Gift Set* joie-holiday-set 1 $108.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $118.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Holiday Free Shipping, 20% Off For You - Mobile Only, MOBILE20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$31.60 300 reward points -$30.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$36.40*


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, it's black.
 I got it in my box.

I also got the mini coconut pretzel, at least, I hope that was a mini, because it was soooo tiny. Mine was in pretty good shape, at least. lol

Folle de Joie reminds me strongly, of some perfume I wore (or maybe my mom wore) in the 90's. I'm still trying to remember which one, but it was just too long ago. I definitely get a green tea start, then it gets very clean and fresh, then it becomes a pretty tuberose/gardenia white floral. The middle stage is bringing back some unpleasant memories, involving hair-sprayed bangs and braces. I don't know if this is a very "me" fragrance, but it is certainly beautiful and complex.

*I did get the Ayers body butter in the orange blossom and vanilla fragrance. It smells divine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
I managed to work out a trade for this one, and I am beyond thrilled to get my hands on it!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh!  Also, I got the same box as everyone else at the Delivery Man screening last night.  Mine didn't have the Eyeko mascara but.. oh well?  I now officially have four samples of Folle de Joie though, and I bought the full size (at least it isn't for me).. and I barely wear perfume!  I do like it though, I think.


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys- I just have to share this because I'm damn proud of myself.  My mom really wants the Folle de Joie perfume for Christmas, and I saw the gift set and obviously wanted it but it's been out of stock.  It went back in stock today and I got one!  BUT I only paid $36.40 out of pocket for it and I'm just so happy.  One present down, two to go.

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Joie Folle de Joie Gift Set* joie-holiday-set 1 $108.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $118.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Holiday Free Shipping, 20% Off For You - Mobile Only, MOBILE20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$31.60 300 reward points -$30.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$36.40* 
That's awesome!!! Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello all. New poster, long time lurker. Did we figure out if the mascara is really midnight blue? I'm expecting box 13 next Tuesday, and the mascara is the only thing I'm really stoked about. They make a black and a blue mascara with that name and my box links to the blue one. I'm not sure how I feel about this!
My box had black mascara.  I have yet to try it out but It looks smooth on the brush so I am hopeful!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 13, 2013)

My box came yesterday!  I didn't think I needed another nail polish but I tried out the Top Shelf on one nail and liked it so much I had to do them all.  It is so pretty and seems to go on better than the CC matte shades I've received.  The Tiossan cream feels sooooo silky and the scent was very understated.  I had a little spill with the DDF (totally my fault).  I didn't realize that it is really a liquid not a cream.  I am quite happy with my box this month.  I can't wait to see what I get for a welcome box on my gift subscription.  Yay November!


----------



## evlady (Nov 13, 2013)

I received my box! I really think they did great this month. Everyone's variations seem to have a nice variety &amp; size of products!


----------



## disconik (Nov 13, 2013)

My box (#45) got here yesterday but I just got to open it.  Here it is!





I think I like the folle de joie.  One small spritz and it didn't smell that great.  Two good ones and boy does the rose come through! And I swear I smell a sandalwood base note that I just love.  Do I like it $98?  That's what I need to figure out. I'm really excited to get to try the Miss Jessie's Leave-In Condish.  I use a leave-in conditioner daily at the behest of my hair stylist (fine curly hair - easily zapped of moisture) but I wasn't very pleased with the bumble &amp; bumble quench he recommended.  If this works out for me, it's WAY cheaper ($11 for 8oz) than the b&amp;b ($27 for 8.5oz) and that will make me SUPER happy.  Not excited or disappointed about the Vasanti or Dr. Lipp.   Curious is probably a better word.  I think instead of lip balm, I'm going to try the Dr. Lipp as a cuticle treatment.  And the eyeko is getting sent in the mail today as a trade for a chella since I have more mascara than I'll probably ever be able to use.  Finally  - HOORAY FOR THE FULL SIZE GHIRARDELLI!!!  When I sent the pic of my box to Mr. Disco he replied "THAT'S the chocolate bar?!"  So..   I may need to "forget" it here at the office.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Wow! Â It really does make your skin glow! Â Gorgeous! Â


 Thank you! I just put a dab on my right cheek to show you all without primer btw.


> Looks good! Don't you love when SO'S FINALLY notice something about your makeup?? Mine finally made a nice comment this weekend, but it was about red lipstick. An improvement over the usual, though!


 Word. He also commented on my skin when I was at sephora getting my face done by one of the reps. I was trying to find a shade for the ud foundation.


> Thank you!Â  Thank you!Â  I really want to try this foundation.Â  I got the Champagne shade from Sephora with a code and it was too dark.Â  So I placed another order and got a Petal sample, still too dark.Â  I don't live near a Sephora or Ulta so I can't just go in a sample Ivory but I'll buy one for $8.Â  I also have UD Naked foundation but I'm between shades and I'm trying to find a color I can use without mixing shades.Â  Right now my HG foundation is Guerlain Lingeire de Peau (from Sephora's free samples) but it's $59.Â  I'm hoping to find a foundation that matches perfectly and cost less.Â  I have the same foundation preferences as you, medium coverage that doesn't look/feel like you have makeup on.Â  I'll try Hello and see if it can replace Guerlain before I order it.Â


 Yay I'm glad to be of help! I want to try that foundation but I also have five million other foundations to get through first lol


----------



## Snolili (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello all. New poster, long time lurker. Did we figure out if the mascara is really midnight blue? I'm expecting box 13 next Tuesday, and the mascara is the only thing I'm really stoked about. They make a black and a blue mascara with that name and my box links to the blue one. I'm not sure how I feel about this!
I have blue eyes and blue mascara can look really pretty if you don't overdo it. Sometimes I'll layer it over black mascara for something more subtle.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 13, 2013)

Got mine yesterday too, two days earlier than projected! I actually liked the polish shade (Baldwins Blues) and put it on with gold glitter tips. Looks like Buffalo Sabres colors! Now I just need to know how exactly to use the Chella.


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't have my box yet, tracking just finally updated today, so it might be awhile.  But I did look at my box page.  Not impressed.  I'm getting (I think) box 26.  It has Supergoop CC cream, Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner, Chella pencil (sob!  Did not want this.  Got it from Ipsy and don't like it) and a tiny little pretzel.  Major box envy this month!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm not exactly ecstatic about my box... but the fact that its "Out For Delivery" and still an hour until I usually get my mail I'm going a bit nutz!! I would like my little pink box NAOW please and thank you.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The first part of my order hasn't moved from new jersey since the 8th.  I thought they learned their lesson the last time?  I am hoping there is a lot of backlash again before the holiday season hits, because* I am not going to order any holiday gifts from them if they can't use a reliable shipping partner. * I ordered a present for my mom from a different website that shipped newsgistics, and it took 3 weeks to get to me.  I had already flown home, so I actually had to mail her gift to her when I got back.  (I think I should be able to order a gift online december 1st and get it in time for Christmas. Conveniently, no company who uses newsgistics as their free shipping advertises it.)  Free and reliable shipping are what the consumer expects when shopping online.  BB will not be able to keep up if they use someone so unreliable.
I have three "newgistiics" BB orders floating around in limbo currently... Its so frustrating! I 100% agree that I just can't trust my orders will arrive in time if I order any christmas gifts.

I had planned on ordering a couple gifts from BB, but now I'm not too sure. I can only see it taking even longer for packages to be delivered the closer to christmas we get just because of the natural increase in mail and packages for the holiday season.

I DO NOT pay for shipping. I just cannot justify it. I'd rather pay the gas to drive around town getting it myself.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 13, 2013)

> So I just tried the vasanti, and while I loved "feeling" it work, my face is SUPER red now. Anyone else have this issue? Is that normal? I will probably try it a few more times and see how it works for my skin the next day but yikes.Â


 I use the Vasanti a couple times a week, and while I think it makes my face a little more red than I usually am after I get out of the shower, it's gone by the next morning. I do rub it all over, let it sit for a couple minutes, then rub some more and rinse it off. If you're having a bad reaction, though, I would say don't use it anymore.


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my box! I really think they did great this month. Everyone's variations seem to have a nice variety &amp; size of products!






What is the size and color of the Laura Mercier if I may ask....?


----------



## english (Nov 13, 2013)

My box is slated for delivery on the 16th, but the shipping hasn't updated from New York in three days and I'm all the way out here in southern CA. It was a few days early last month so I was hoping for an early one this month too, but it doesn't look like that's gonna happen. Still not going to stop me from obsessively checking the mail every day immediately after I see the post truck drive away though.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is it literally just one pretzel, omg


Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What?  One pretzel?  You have got to be kidding me?  That's not even a taste.  
Yes, one.  And tiny.  Here's a pic to show just how small it is(note my hands aren't really all that big either in real life).


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Yes, one.  And tiny.  Here's a pic to show just how small it is(note my hands aren't really all that big either in real life).





Yeah, it's about the size of my pinky...minus the nail. I could have eaten it in one bite had I not tried to be dainty.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 13, 2013)

Huzzah!





DDF is actually really nice, I was surprised!

Chuao honeycomb....wouldn't you know I receive chocolate the day after I start my 2 1/2 week diet LOL

Tiossan body cream - eeeeeh, not so impressed yet, going to try it a few more times

Color Club - LOVE the color, but wow, it's quite streaky

Eyeko Black Magic Mascara - Actually SO interesting, it doesn't thicken but it separates the lashes fabulously and lengthens!

So far I'm very pleased with this month's box and looky looky! No foils!


----------



## disconik (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Yes, one.  And tiny.  Here's a pic to show just how small it is(note my hands aren't really all that big either in real life).






Wow.  There were some major treat disparities!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 13, 2013)

This is what I got: Another Chella Highlighter, BeeKind body lotion, 2 foil packets of buffing beads, 1 mask capsule, 1 perfume vial, and 3 packets of tea. Honestly, I feel really bummed out about what I got. It looks like I got leftovers. And no chocolate.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it feels lightweight. i hate that heavy feeling that most foundations give you. if you don't want that luminous look then this foundation isn't right for you.
Thanks for the heads up. I'm more of a matte girl myself.


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 13, 2013)

I got my box last night, box #10 which I think a lot of others on here also got.  Did anyone else think the Orange Chuao tasted exactly like an orange Milano cookie???  Which to me is not a bad thing, I adore those cookies!  I also really really like the Chella pencil, I tried it on my waterline this morning and it made me look so awake and my eyes so bright!  I think it may be my new obsession!


----------



## grayc (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This is what I got: Another Chella Highlighter, BeeKind body lotion, 2 foil packets of buffing beads, 1 mask capsule, 1 perfume vial, and 3 packets of tea. Honestly, I feel really bummed out about what I got. It looks like I got leftovers. And no chocolate.
 the Buffing Beats and Mask are great.  The Mask ended up being my first full size purchase through BB because i loved the sample so much; it can be used 2 times.


----------



## invisiblebike (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Yes, one.  And tiny.  Here's a pic to show just how small it is(note my hands aren't really all that big either in real life).





that's ridiculous. how are some people getting full-size ghiradelli bars and even chocopods (which are, like, half size), and we're getting one tiny pretzel!

i figured we'd get a full box (which is only five pieces)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
that's ridiculous. how are some people getting full-size ghiradelli bars and even chocopods (which are, like, half size), and we're getting one tiny pretzel!

i figured we'd get a full box (which is only five pieces)
well, to be fair, i got a full size chocolate bar, but i also got perfume and a foil (i'm happy with them, but some people loath them). While it definitely seems like those who got teas or pretzles got bigger samples of other items. I really can't say I've seen a box yet that looks legitimately unfair compared to others.


----------



## CassieM (Nov 13, 2013)

Just got my box! I'm pretty happy with it. It definitely isn't the worst box I've ever gotten. I think I'll try to trade the it's a 10 since I don't use hair products with silicone, and I'm on the fence about the nail polish. But lotion, chocolate, and the highlighter will all be fun to try!

In other good news my MIL gifted me another year of birchbox for Christmas (I got the email). I feel so bad that I already know she is giving it to me, so I'm going to try to not let it slip that I got the email and act surprised on Christmas! I was having serious anxiety knowing that my sub was ending so I'm really glad that I got the email though!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 13, 2013)

Of course, after an entire morning crying about how much weight I've gained my birchbox comes in and the candy bar laughs at me.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 13, 2013)

> Just got my box! I'm pretty happy with it. It definitely isn't the worst box I've ever gotten. I think I'll try to trade the it's a 10 since I don't use hair products with silicone, and I'm on the fence about the nail polish. But lotion, chocolate, and the highlighter will all be fun to try! In other good news my MIL gifted me another year of birchbox for Christmas (I got the email). I feel so bad that I already know she is giving it to me, so I'm going to try to not let it slip that I got the email and act surprised on Christmas! I was having serious anxiety knowing that my sub was ending so I'm really glad that I got the email though!


 Aww! How sweet of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 13, 2013)

OT: Went to Sephora in JCPenneys today because of one of u all who posted about the exclusive to JCP favorites makeup.musthaves and I am in love! And the sales person was phenomenal and gave me a .14oz too faced chocolate soleil bronzer sample (the one that sells in the set on the website for $15) a 0. 1oz sample of benefit porefessional sample and 2 marc jacob honey spritzers. She is my favorite sephora employee...I'm in love lol.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Just got my box! I'm pretty happy with it. It definitely isn't the worst box I've ever gotten. I think I'll try to trade the it's a 10 since I don't use hair products with silicone, and I'm on the fence about the nail polish. But lotion, chocolate, and the highlighter will all be fun to try! In other good news my MIL gifted me another year of birchbox for Christmas (I got the email). I feel so bad that I already know she is giving it to me, so I'm going to try to not let it slip that I got the email and act surprised on Christmas! I was having serious anxiety knowing that my sub was ending so I'm really glad that I got the email though!


 I wish my mother in law would gift me a subscription. Instead she buys me bbq pits (supposedly for me) and breadmakers :/


----------



## CassieM (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish my mother in law would gift me a subscription. Instead she buys me bbq pits (supposedly for me) and breadmakers :/

A bbq pit?! I'm sorry but that made me LOL! Yes, my MIL is pretty good at giving gifts. We usually try not to gift anything too practical because it's more fun getting things that you wouldn't normally purchase for yourself. Maybe I need to have my MIL give a few tips to yours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm suffering from box envy today. I thought if I got my box it would make me happy, but alas, just a dud this month. And I've decided that's okay. I've been very lucky with my birch boxes. This is the first in a while that I haven't been thrilled with its contents.



Chella - have 2 already. I like it, but don't need 3 Color Club Polish in Baldwin Blues - I was so hoping for the gold or silver, but I love blues so I will probably wear it eventually Aloxxi Shampoo &amp; Conditioner - wow! These are smaller than I thought they would be. They are about the same size of the dollar tubes of travel shampoos you get at Walmart. They do smell good &amp; I will use them for travel for sure so I guess not a total bust, just not as fun as what some others have received this month. Pretzel - mini mini teeny tiny (I'm SO jealous of the full size chocolate bars! Those look awesome) And that's it. So not a total bust, but kind of a boring box. . On to December &amp; secret Santa gifting!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 13, 2013)

> This is what I got: Another Chella Highlighter, BeeKind body lotion, 2 foil packets of buffing beads, 1 mask capsule, 1 perfume vial, and 3 packets of tea. Honestly, I feel really bummed out about what I got. It looks like I got leftovers. And no chocolate.


 I really don't get when people say this about their boxes. It's totally fine that you don't like it but I don't get how this is "leftovers." Your box is just another variation of the boxes we've seen, and two of the items have never been sampled by birchbox before. You also got several products people have coveted.


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish my mother in law would gift me a subscription. Instead she buys me bbq pits (supposedly for me) and breadmakers :/
Lol, my mother in law has given me a crock pot, a cook book, and loaf pans in the past.  Now my mom, on the other hand, gives Urban Decay!


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 13, 2013)

oooh---i actually need to go to JCP to pick up a catalog order...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OT: Went to Sephora in JCPenneys today because of one of u all who posted about the exclusive to JCP favorites makeup.musthaves and I am in love! And the sales person was phenomenal and gave me a .14oz too faced chocolate soleil bronzer sample (the one that sells in the set on the website for $15) a 0.
1oz sample of benefit porefessional sample and 2 marc jacob honey spritzers. She is my favorite sephora employee...I'm in love lol.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 13, 2013)

Lol yes a bbq pit that was for "me". I think my MIL just gifts me things my hubby will like so she technically is giving him 2 gifts in a sneaky roundabout way.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 13, 2013)

I must have bad beauty sub kharma this month. I gifted myself a sub on 11/8 and sis in law one on 11/10. We live 2 hours apart and her tracking says it will be there 11/15-11/17 and mine says 11/18-11/20. Lol go figure. Birchbox and ipsy are messing with my emotions and patience this month!


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 13, 2013)

All 3 of my boxes got delivered today. The only dupe was the BB cream. So happy to get 3 different colors of the polish and I am thrilled with everything else.


----------



## easybreezy (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All 3 of my boxes got delivered today. The only dupe was the BB cream. So happy to get 3 different colors of the polish and I am thrilled with everything else.
 Nice boxes!  That is impressive to only have 1 dupe sample out of three boxes!



 I am getting the second box you posted...not too thrilled by the nail polish color, but I am happy overall.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 13, 2013)

> I really don't get when people say this about their boxes. It's totally fine that you don't like it but I don't get how this is "leftovers." Your box is just another variation of the boxes we've seen, and two of the items have never been sampled by birchbox before. You also got several products people have coveted.


 I dunno. I just felt like the boxes other people recieved had a little more umph in them than mine did. Oh well. I'll be happy to swap out anything from my box if anyone was interested.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
that's ridiculous. how are some people getting full-size ghiradelli bars and even chocopods (which are, like, half size), and we're getting one tiny pretzel!

i figured we'd get a full box (which is only five pieces)

I would have rather gotten a chocopod, but it was my sixth item, and the rest of my box was stellar. I just have to laugh though, because the full-size package with five pretzels is seven dollars. Are the full size pretzels the same size? I can't imagine how the pretzel brand thought these samples were going to help their sales. The sample I ate wasn't that good. How do they stay in business?

It was far superior to a Luna Bar (Lara Bar?), though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lainy (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
that's ridiculous. how are some people getting full-size ghiradelli bars and even chocopods (which are, like, half size), and we're getting one tiny pretzel!

i figured we'd get a full box (which is only five pieces)
Yeah, I agree. I was so disappointed when I opened my box and saw 1/8 of a pretzel rod..... It didn't even taste that great.


----------



## Lainy (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm suffering from box envy today. I thought if I got my box it would make me happy, but alas, just a dud this month. And I've decided that's okay. I've been very lucky with my birch boxes. This is the first in a while that I haven't been thrilled with its contents.





Chella - have 2 already. I like it, but don't need 3

Color Club Polish in Baldwin Blues - I was so hoping for the gold or silver, but I love blues so I will probably wear it eventually

Aloxxi Shampoo &amp; Conditioner - wow! These are smaller than I thought they would be. They are about the same size of the dollar tubes of travel shampoos you get at Walmart. They do smell good &amp; I will use them for travel for sure so I guess not a total bust, just not as fun as what some others have received this month.

Pretzel - mini mini teeny tiny (I'm SO jealous of the full size chocolate bars! Those look awesome)

And that's it. So not a total bust, but kind of a boring box. . On to December &amp; secret Santa gifting! 
I got the same box. Total disappointment. The only thing I like is the Chella, and I already have one from ipsy.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish my mother in law would gift me a subscription. Instead she buys me bbq pits (supposedly for me) and breadmakers :/
I would LOVVVE a bbq pit!  I do prefer to bake bread on a stone though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 13, 2013)

My box is finally in the next state over! Thank god... I was beginning to think it was lost considering it hadn't updated since it shipped out several days ago!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 13, 2013)

I am not only getting this box, I am getting TWO of them!!!!!
Total bummer box dupes on both accounts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
I did read rave reviews about the Aloxxi though. And since it's sulfate and sodium chloride free I could use it on my keratin treated hair.
And I lost my Chella...so now I get another plus a spare.
 
Still...not exciting.
 
How is the polish? Did you swatch it?
Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm suffering from box envy today. I thought if I got my box it would make me happy, but alas, just a dud this month. And I've decided that's okay. I've been very lucky with my birch boxes. This is the first in a while that I haven't been thrilled with its contents.





Chella - have 2 already. I like it, but don't need 3

Color Club Polish in Baldwin Blues - I was so hoping for the gold or silver, but I love blues so I will probably wear it eventually

Aloxxi Shampoo &amp; Conditioner - wow! These are smaller than I thought they would be. They are about the same size of the dollar tubes of travel shampoos you get at Walmart. They do smell good &amp; I will use them for travel for sure so I guess not a total bust, just not as fun as what some others have received this month.

Pretzel - mini mini teeny tiny (I'm SO jealous of the full size chocolate bars! Those look awesome)

And that's it. So not a total bust, but kind of a boring box. . On to December &amp; secret Santa gifting!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box last night, box #10 which I think a lot of others on here also got.  Did anyone else think the Orange Chuao tasted exactly like an orange Milano cookie???  Which to me is not a bad thing, I adore those cookies!  I also really really like the Chella pencil, I tried it on my waterline this morning and it made me look so awake and my eyes so bright!  I think it may be my new obsession!
I just got my orange Chuao a few hours ago. It was gone within 20 seconds of opening the box, lol! I was actually disappointed it didn't have a stronger orange flavor. To me, the dark chocolate just overwhelmed it. I prefer milk chocolates for that reason, especially when the chocolate is flavored. However, it was still a pretty good, albeit unflavored tasting piece of chocolate. It seemed to really satisfy my craving. For only 50 calories, that surprised me!

Guess I need to go chase down one of those milk chocolate orange slice balls Kawaiimeows was talking about somewhere here on MUT a few days ago. I love those things too!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   the Buffing Beats and Mask are great.  The Mask ended up being my first full size purchase through BB because i loved the sample so much; it can be used 2 times.
I agree. That mask is pretty awesome. I'm planning on ordering it too, but on the fence about the beads. Wish I had thought to use only 1/2 the mask, but I put a lot on my face and lightly smeared the rest on my neck, chest, and upper shoulders. That's ok. They could use a treatment too. But if I order them, I plan on trying to get 2 uses out of each pod and just storing the leftovers in a ziploc baggie between uses.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  well, to be fair, i got a full size chocolate bar, but i also got perfume and a foil (i'm happy with them, but some people loath them). While it definitely seems like those who got teas or pretzles got bigger samples of other items. I really can't say I've seen a box yet that looks legitimately unfair compared to others.
On one account, I was in the club that got a pretzel. I too would've preferred a Ghiradelli over tea, Chuao, or a pretzel. However, I was really happy with my other items. I got the best items ever from BB this month. Well worth the $30 I spent, and then I have to stop and think that I'm getting 'rebates' on the boxes thanks to the points/review system. I too thought the boxes were overall pretty great. But I guess if you are a chocolate fiend, then yes, it would be disappointing. Maybe a whole box would be too much, but they could've at least sent either 2 in a pack or put in 2 packs in 2 different flavors. No biggie for me though. I can go buy Ghiradelli at the store, but now I have Tocca, Vasanti, Color Club, Chella, etc. to play with. Opinions differ though. I've been known to have gotten my feathers quite ruffled from both BB and Ipsy before, lol! 




 



 (aww, no little birdie emoticon).


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Of course, after an entire morning crying about how much weight I've gained my birchbox comes in and the candy bar laughs at me.





Oh honey--you look young AND skinny in the pic. If you want to lose weight, go for it, but it isn't worth crying over. I've had the best luck with weight loss from focusing moreso on light weight lifting than on cardio. I lost 30 pounds before my wedding by spending lots of time at the gym. But now, I've gained it back plus some. I NEED to lose weight now for my health. Vanity reasons are still in the mix, but I don't focus on it anywhere near as much as I did when I was younger. But I do regret all the time I spent crying over 'how I looked.' Life is just too short to put too much of an emphasis on things like that. Besides, makeup is there to help you look your best and have fun. Just don't take it all too seriously.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Of course, after an entire morning crying about how much weight I've gained my birchbox comes in and the candy bar laughs at me.
 
you are so gorgeous and look great! don't feel bad at all, seriously. but i do know the struggle, law school has not had a great effect on my body.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish my mother in law would gift me a subscription. Instead she buys me bbq pits (supposedly for me) and breadmakers :/
The bbq pit sounds odd, but I wouldn't mind the breadmaker. I had one from Breadman (I think was the manufacturer) but it broke down about a year ago. Haven't replaced it yet. I miss the PB&amp;J bread I'd make in it--peanut butter, hearty bread, and mixed in dried fruit--yum! Nonetheless, I do see the point you are making since it is your mother in law. Does she want you to fatten him up, lol?!


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 13, 2013)

This is my box!! Ghiradelli chocolate - It was so good. It's already gone lol. It's a 10 miracle leave-in product - I am SO excited about this. I've been wanting to try this for a long time. Viva la juicy - It smells good but I wouldn't buy it. I like the folie perfume a lot better. Color club polish in dark 'n stormy - I got a similar color in ipsy. I was hoping for a different color but it's still pretty. Supergoop CC Cream - This looks interesting. I'll probably give it a try. Dr Lipp nipple balm for lips - I constantly have dry lips so I am very excited for this product. The odd thing is that it's practically empty.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would LOVVVE a bbq pit!  I do prefer to bake bread on a stone though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  
Oh when I had my breadmaker, I almost never baked in it. I just liked having it do all the hard/messy work of mixing, punching, letting it rise, etc. I'd then take it out and bake it in a pan that was roughly the same size and shape as the one in the breadmaker. Of course, if you like the whole process of making bread, that's different then.


----------



## misslaurelann (Nov 13, 2013)

GUYS I GOT MY BOX AFTER A CRAPPY DAY I'M SO EXCITED!

Ok I calmed down a bit. I don't know what box number it is or the weight, but I did snap a pic for y'all 





I got the Laura Mercier in Sand, and it's .09 oz which is a little more than 1/3 the full size of .26 oz so that's basically a $15 sample right there. It's pretty dark, but I figure if I don't want to wait to use it until summer I can always contour with it. It has a nice texture, seems pretty sheer. 

Also got the whish shave cream which I can't use because I'm allergic to most shave creams and I only use intuition. Also got the eyeko and the dermae which I'm excited to try because I have VERRYY sensitive skin


----------



## misslaurelann (Nov 13, 2013)

I take that back about Sand being dark. I just applied some on the lower part of my cheek by my jaw and while it looked dark on first application, it blended right in and covered decently.


----------



## Squidling (Nov 13, 2013)

Came home and my box was waiting for me with a special surprise inside...





2 polishes! Too bad I can't get double points for it, as well, haha.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 13, 2013)

> Oh when I had my breadmaker, I almost never baked in it. I just liked having itÂ do all the hard/messy work of mixing, punching, letting it rise, etc. I'd then take it out and bake it in a pan that was roughly the same size and shape as the one in the breadmaker. Of course, if you like the whole process of making bread, that's different then.


 Yep I mostly use mine to make pizza dough.


----------



## Snolili (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol, my mother in law has given me a crock pot, a cook book, and loaf pans in the past.  Now my mom, on the other hand, gives Urban Decay!
My MIL gives me religious statues or amway. My mom is taking me and my family to Hawaii for Christmas. 

My birchbox isn't here, and according to my clicky truck it was supposed to come yestrday. Today's mail has come.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think my mail carrier is eating my pretzel and wearing my mascara.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

> My MIL gives me religious statues or amway. My mom is taking me and my family to Hawaii for Christmas.Â  My birchbox isn't here, and according to my clicky truck it was supposed to come yestrday. Today's mail has come.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think my mail carrier is eating my pretzel and wearing my mascara.Â


 The part about the mailman made me laugh!


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 13, 2013)

Birch box #2 has arrived! BP shampoo and conditioner I've goten befor in my other account. I liked it, but it didn't wow me. I'll use this, but would rather have had something new to try. Chella is a dupe, I got it in my other box this month and also have gotten it from ipsy in the past. Supegoop CC cream i will try but i aleady have a seemingly endless supply of BB/CC cream samples, so not thrilled with this either. My kids ate the pretzel, document didn't even get to try that.


----------



## disconik (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This is what I got: Another Chella Highlighter, BeeKind body lotion, 2 foil packets of buffing beads, 1 mask capsule, 1 perfume vial, and 3 packets of tea. Honestly, I feel really bummed out about what I got. It looks like I got leftovers. And no chocolate.


I was bummed about the folle de joie sample in my box until I smelled it and now I am in looooooooove.  And you're lucky you got a chella!  I traded my eyeko mascara for one!  Your bummer is another's treasure!  Check out the trade threads!


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry for all the typos in my above post, I'm trying to post from my phone wirh a two year oldin my lap!


----------



## disconik (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All 3 of my boxes got delivered today. The only dupe was the BB cream. So happy to get 3 different colors of the polish and I am thrilled with everything else.












Lucky!  I was so bummed to not get a nail polish in my box.  I love that blue!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 13, 2013)

my first box arrived today and I am crazy happy with it! I am also getting another chocolate bar in my second box so I hope that one is the mint one. I would love to try both.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 13, 2013)

> I was bummed about the folle de joie sample in my box until I smelled it and now I am in looooooooove. Â And you're lucky you got a chella! Â I traded my eyeko mascara for one! Â Your bummer is another's treasure! Â Check out the trade threads!


 I'm hoping to find someone who might be interested in a full box swap. Unfortunately, I already have everything in my box except for the mask.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just curious. How many of you all have 2 accounts? Do you find that you get different items or similar ones? Do you change your profiles on the separate accounts to try to get more variety. I'm thinking about doing it but would like to make sure I get different boxes.
've only had 2 accounts for a few months. I have gotten some overlap but I don't mind. Over all I am satisfied with my two boxes.


----------



## katie4747 (Nov 13, 2013)

How is everyone liking the Tocca Hand Lotion? I have one coming and can't wait to try it!


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 13, 2013)

> How is everyone liking the Tocca Hand Lotion? I have one coming and can't wait to try it!


 I love the smell but I really dislike greasy lotions.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

I would have rather gotten a chocopod, but it was my sixth item, and the rest of my box was stellar. I just have to laugh though, because the full-size package with five pretzels is seven dollars. Are the full size pretzels the same size? I can't imagine how the pretzel brand thought these samples were going to help their sales. The sample I ate wasn't that good. How do they stay in business?

It was far superior to a Luna Bar (Lara Bar?), though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The pretzel was my sixth item too, so at least I can get points for it.  Still teeny tiny though.  I thought it would've been bigger.  Definitely isn't tempting me to buy a seven dollar box of them.

I think you mean the Lara bars.  I eat Luna bars, they actually taste pretty good, but the Lara bar I got through BB literally tasted like vomit.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm honestly beginning to think I'm the only person to get Box #51.  Not that I'm complaining, of course, I just wish I could see what kind of candy bar, lip gloss color, and nail polish color I'm getting!   I haven't seen this box on the Birchbox FB page, Instagram, OR here, which has never happened to me!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb51

Thankfully, tracking has updated to show it's in my state, so hopefully Friday at the latest!  I want it to fly to me on little wings, because it's pretty much my dream box!


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 13, 2013)

> GUYS I GOT MY BOX AFTER A CRAPPY DAY I'M SO EXCITED! Ok I calmed down a bit. I don't know what box number it is or the weight, but I did snap a pic for y'allÂ
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the Laura Mercier in Sand, and it's .09 oz which is a little more than 1/3 the full size of .26 oz so that's basically a $15 sample right there. It's pretty dark, but I figure if I don't want to wait to use it until summer I can always contour with it. It has a nice texture, seems pretty sheer.Â  Also got the whish shave cream which I can't use because I'm allergic to most shave creams and I only use intuition. Also got the eyeko and the dermae which I'm excited to try because I have VERRYY sensitive skin You're my box twin! Can't wait until mine comes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 13, 2013)

> I'm honestly beginning to think I'm the only person to get Box #51. Â Not that I'm complaining, of course, I just wish I could see what kind of candy bar, lip gloss color, andÂ nail polish color I'm getting! Â  I haven't seen this box on the Birchbox FB page, Instagram, OR here, which has never happened to me! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb51 Thankfully, tracking has updated to show it's in my state, so hopefully Friday at the latest! Â I want it to fly to me on little wings, because it's pretty much my dream box!Â


 I feel the same way about my #37!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 13, 2013)

> I'm honestly beginning to think I'm the only person to get Box #51. Â Not that I'm complaining, of course, I just wish I could see what kind of candy bar, lip gloss color, andÂ nail polish color I'm getting! Â  I haven't seen this box on the Birchbox FB page, Instagram, OR here, which has never happened to me! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb51 Thankfully, tracking has updated to show it's in my state, so hopefully Friday at the latest! Â I want it to fly to me on little wings, because it's pretty much my dream box!Â





> I feel the same way about my #37!


 I am getting box 50 on my other account and I haven't seen any of that box yet! I want to know what color the lip gloss and nail polish are and what flavor the chocolate bar is. I think it's going to be here tomorrow or the next day, so not too much longer. I am so impatient!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my boxes came today. The profile I have set up for a 40 yr old

I got

Chella   highlight pencil

Color club  dark and stormy polish  ( on my nails already beautiful)

Jolie  folle de Josie eau de parfume

Lierac Paris  Huile Sensorelle  ( amazing oil I am in love )

Uniqueone   Shampoo and Balm

Ghirardelli chocolate bar  full large size 3.45 oz  ( mint cookie )

Very happy !!! Cant wait for my second box... love this box...just a side note I usually love the box I have set up for a 20 yr old more...I love this box so much I am not sure the next one can beat it out!!! Hope you all love your boxes too!
That's a great box!


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 13, 2013)

Is it just me or does it not feel like there are a billion variations this month? Overall the product list feels smaller than past months, that or a lot of people got the same 3 boxes popping up all over instagram lol. Not sure if it's just perceived, but I'm liking the bigger sizes they've been getting to us (they seem to really have listened to the negative small samples / foils feedback and seem to be better about it) and feeling the boxes more equal


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 13, 2013)

After seeing all the chocolate in the thread, I had to buy some Ghiradelli chocolates yesterday!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just saw thiss!

It's almost time for our monthly Discovery Dash! Tomorrow morning for 24 hours only, we're featuring these products from luxe Parisian skincare brand Caudalieâ€”each at a super special price! And as always, tonight we're giving our Facebook fans the chance to win them all! Like, share, and comment below to enter, and we'll choose a winner in the morning!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 13, 2013)

> Just saw thiss! It's almost time for our monthly Discovery Dash! Tomorrow morning for 24 hours only, we're featuring these products from luxe Parisian skincare brand Caudalieâ€”each at a super special price! And as always, tonight we're giving our Facebook fans the chance to win them all! Like, share, and comment below to enter, and we'll choose a winner in the morning!


 I wish the Divine Oil was included.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish the Divine Oil was included.
Or the Beauty Elixir...I love that stuff!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish the Divine Oil was included.
I would buy that in a heart beat if it were. It smells amazing.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash?utm_source=twitter&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Twitter_040713_AprilDiscoveryDash_PromotionPage Somehow worked for me?


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Of course, after an entire morning crying about how much weight I've gained my birchbox comes in and the candy bar laughs at me.


 I'm sorry you had a bad morning! It's so hard being a female and dealing with body issues. I was very bummed about getting tea and not chocolate in both my boxes because I have a serious sweet tooth and don't like tea. Then when I went to the doctor this morning I realized I gained another 5 pounds and now I'm not as upset. I guess BB knew I didn't need more chocolate. Hope your day gets better.


----------



## Superfish19 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Ooh yeah!! I love purple mascara and I definitely had a phase when I was on the hunt for the best one. Haven't worn purple in a while. My eyes are very very dark - my drivers license says my eyes are black (per DMV employee) because you can't really distinguish the pupil from the iris unless you are shining a light directly into my eyeball. Purple made me look entirely less like a zombie and lightened em up. Woohoo for colored mascara!


 My eyes are very dark too. I would have never dreamed of using a colored mascara. I'll have to look into it. I work at a school so it can't look too crazy. Don't want to get confused with the kids.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 13, 2013)

Is the Snow Day Box worth it? I'm going back and forth on whether or not I should order it using the mobile20 code and some points. I have read/seen the Scrabble is really tiny, is it too tiny to really be playable? Also, does anyone know when mobile20 expires? Thanks!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 14, 2013)

@Heather Hicks @kawaiimeows @Charity1217 thanks ladies! 






 my day definitely got better. the candy bar was awesome but i only had one square and gave the rest to my sister. I thought there would be more toffee?! Anyway, its just been a really rough/busy week. I had an exam yesterday and I realized I spent around $75 (probably more, actually!) on coffee, lunch, and dinners out over the past 3 days since I was studying nonstop and I guess all the garbage eating-out food and caffeine got to me! Thanks for the love!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My eyes are very dark too. I would have never dreamed of using a colored mascara. I'll have to look into it. I work at a school so it can't look too crazy. Don't want to get confused with the kids.
This may sound silly but my favorite purple was this mascara in a squeezy tube like the Eyeko from Victoria's Secret maybe 4 or 5 years ago? Colored mascaras, especially purple, are definitely more subtle than you think!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is the Snow Day Box worth it? I'm going back and forth on whether or not I should order it using the mobile20 code and some points. I have read/seen the Scrabble is really tiny, is it too tiny to really be playable? Also, does anyone know when mobile20 expires? Thanks!
I'm not sure, from the video some of the products seemed smaller than in the pictures so you might check that out? The scrabble seems more travel sized. I ordered the box but it just shipped yesterday so it hasn't arrived yet. I'm excited for it!


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure, from the video some of the products seemed smaller than in the pictures so you might check that out? The scrabble seems more travel sized. I ordered the box but it just shipped yesterday so it hasn't arrived yet. I'm excited for it! 
Thanks for the suggesting the video, they do look smaller in it. I realized after I originally posted that people probably haven't really received it yet. I'd only be paying about $25 for the box, plus a thing of Xmas fortune cookies and a men's mystery pick 2 (sadly the women's is out of stock, I still hope I get something useful) after the discounts and points and I plan to gift some of the stuff...so I guess I'm in! This site really is wonderful/terrible for my burgeoning shopping obsession. As you can see I need just about zero convincing!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the suggesting the video, they do look smaller in it. I realized after I originally posted that people probably haven't really received it yet. I'd only be paying about $25 for the box, plus a thing of Xmas fortune cookies and a men's mystery pick 2 (sadly the women's is out of stock, I still hope I get something useful) after the discounts and points and I plan to gift some of the stuff...so I guess I'm in! This site really is wonderful/terrible for my burgeoning shopping obsession. As you can see I need just about zero convincing!
I understand completely! Those boxes are so hard to resist!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 14, 2013)

I used my derma-e skincare pack tonight, and emptied the packs into some lush sample jars. There's at least 4 more uses left of each (more for the serum)! Not bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This may sound silly but my favorite purple was this mascara in a squeezy tube like the Eyeko from Victoria's Secret maybe 4 or 5 years ago? Colored mascaras, especially purple, are definitely more subtle than you think!
i agree. i got the benefit bad gal plum mascara and the color was very subtle also. however the colored mascaras by maybelline pack a punch of color.


----------



## TracyT (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This may sound silly but my favorite purple was this mascara in a squeezy tube like the Eyeko from Victoria's Secret maybe 4 or 5 years ago? Colored mascaras, especially purple, are definitely more subtle than you think!
i agree. i got the benefit bad gal plum mascara and the color was very subtle also. however the colored mascaras by maybelline pack a punch of color.

I picked up a Maybelline blue mascara during the summer. I wore it to a family birthday party. My goddaughter stopped jumping in the jump house long enough to tell me my lashes were blue. So cute! I like wearing one coat with basic black eyeliner to keep it interesting.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 14, 2013)

So I bought a gift sub for myself with the holiday100... does anyone know when they update your box page to show the products?! I am so impatient, and it's not going to get here til the 19th!! Lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I bought a gift sub for myself with the holiday100... does anyone know when they update your box page to show the products?! I am so impatient, and it's not going to get here til the 19th!! Lol
When I got a gift sub welcome box last month, I waited until I received the box and the page still hadn't updated, so I emailed them and they manually updated it to reflect the box so I could leave reviews for points.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got box 45 (.805) and I'm not terribly excited about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Vasanti - I'm cool with this.   Dr. Lipp - I really don't need another lip balm especially since they sent the chapstick last month. :/   Folle de Joie - I have no idea how I'll feel about this until I actually smell it.   Eyeko Mascara - I'm willing to trade this. I'm more than okay on mascara and REALLY wanted a chella   Miss Jessie's Leave-In Conditioner - I got the Deva Curl system last month so I was really hoping to not get another hair product. Especially another hair packet.   Full size ghirardelli chocolate bar - YAY! But kind of already figured out I was getting one because of my box weight.   I'm bummed I didn't get the nail polish since that's one of my must haves and fragrance isn't checked off and I have the "not my favorite" option selected.   Anyone know how well the Dr. Lipp, eyeko mascara, and fragrances trade?  
What flavor was your chocolate?  I'm gettin box 45 and want to know what to expect.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 14, 2013)

> What flavor was your chocolate?Â  I'm gettin box 45 and want to know what to expect.


 I am also getting box 45. Actually, two of box 45. I am supposed to be getting my boxes Friday or Saturday.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 14, 2013)

> i agree. i got the benefit bad gal plum mascara and the color was very subtle also. however the colored mascaras by maybelline pack a punch of color.


 Oooh! I've always wondered about the plum Bad Gal!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box just got here way ahead of schedule, I was shocked! My box weight was .6400 -- its a pretty nice box. Nothing mind blowing but nothing I hate either. Sample sizes are really nice too!





Contents:


BeeKind Body Lotion (30 mL)
Vasanti BrightenUp Enzymatic Face Rejuvinator (20g)
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Black (.04 oz)
Color Club Polish in On the Rocks - looks like its from the Cocktail Hour Collection with 3 possible shades.
Mighty Leaf Tea Pouches in Vanilla Bean, Green Tea Tropical, and Organic African Nectar
 Nice box!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no clicky truck for my main account!  It used to ship so early..

On another note- my gift card came in about an hour after I sent it, so that's good!

Also random- I won the Juice Beauty + Ann Taylor Instagram thing, and I emailed them about it almost immediately.. got no response.  Emailed again just to be like "hey.. did.. I miss something?" and they overnighted a package UPS for me.  It had great Juice Beauty items (all full sizes.. three products).. but the packaging was just a bag and a handwritten note that was like "yay you won &lt;3 Birchbox" which I thought was funny.. I'm not complaining about free items, for sure, but the box it came in was gigantic and the stuff was little and not packaged very nicely.. ah well!  Just not what I expected from Birchbox!
Congrats on winning the giveaway!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I used my derma-e skincare pack tonight, and emptied the packs into some lush sample jars. There's at least 4 more uses left of each (more for the serum)! Not bad








I need to do this.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I got a gift sub welcome box last month, I waited until I received the box and the page still hadn't updated, so I emailed them and they manually updated it to reflect the box so I could leave reviews for points. 
The welcome box that you received - is that counted toward the total number of boxes gifted ? For example, if you bought a 3 month gift sub will you receive 4 boxes (3 months plus a welcome box) or 3 boxes (and your first month is the welcome box) ?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 14, 2013)

> > Â  When I got a gift sub welcome box last month, I waited until I received the box and the page still hadn't updated, so I emailed them and they manually updated it to reflect the box so I could leave reviews for points.Â
> 
> 
> The welcome box that you received - is that counted toward the total number of boxes gifted ? For example, if you bought a 3 month gift sub will you receive 4 boxes (3 months plus a welcome box) or 3 boxes (and your first month is the welcome box) ?


 The welcome box counts as the 1st month of the subscription. So it's welcome box plus 2 more on a 3-month sub.


----------



## disconik (Nov 14, 2013)

> What flavor was your chocolate?Â  I'm gettin box 45 and want to know what to expect.


 It was the mint cookie flavor.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The welcome box counts as the 1st month of the subscription. So it's welcome box plus 2 more on a 3-month sub.
Still not a bad deal. Thank you.


----------



## page5 (Nov 14, 2013)

I still haven't received a shipping notification so I just checked my box page. Blah, box 26. I own the Chella pencil and it doesn't show up on me at all. I've heard mostly negative reviews of the shampoo/conditioner - I didn't care for the last Beauty Protector product they sent me. This is the fifth CC cream BB has sent me and I haven't liked the previous four. I would truly like more variety in my box. Every month it is a foundation or CC cream and 1-3 hair products. Maybe I can make a full box swap. I'll review for points and hope for a better box next month (I've said this since April which was the last box I liked). I do like the points system and some of the promos they run but my box contents have been repetitive with repeat product types and repeat brands.  

Your November Products


 Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream 2769 
$32.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo 5124 
$21.95 Ships Free


 Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition 4344 
$21.95 Ships Free


 Chella Highlighter Pencil 534 
$18.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Fatty Sundays Chocolate Covered Pretzel Flavors - 5 Pack 
$35.00 Ships Free


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 14, 2013)

> I still haven't received a shipping notification so I just checked my box page. Blah, box 26. I own the Chella pencil and it doesn't show up on me at all. I've heard mostly negative reviews of the shampoo/conditioner - I didn't care for the last Beauty Protector product they sent me. This is the fifth CC cream BB has sent me and I haven't liked the previous four. I would truly like more variety in my box. Every month it is a foundation or CC cream and 1-3 hair products.Â Maybe I can make a full box swap.Â I'll review for points and hope for a better box next month (I've said this since April which was the last box I liked). I do like the points system and some of the promos they run but my box contents have been repetitive with repeat product types and repeat brands. Â  Your November Products
> 
> 
> Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream Â 2769
> ...


 The Supergoop CC cream is actually really nice. It has great coverage and feels very light.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After seeing all the chocolate in the thread, I had to buy some Ghiradelli chocolates yesterday!
If you have Walgreens near you I think the Peppermint Bark squares are on sale this week for $3.  

And you can get a $2 coupon here: 

http://www.ghirardelli.com/squares13?utm_source=myrecipes&amp;utm_medium=standard&amp;utm_campaign=squares13

So it's only $1 per bag.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 14, 2013)

Signed up for a second box with the gift sub promo yesterday--it ships on Friday. I'm excited bc I want to try the chella highlighter and didn't get it in my main sub. Has anyone gotten a welcome box yet? What are the welcome boxes this month?


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you have Walgreens near you I think the Peppermint Bark squares are on sale this week for $3.  

And you can get a $2 coupon here: 

http://www.ghirardelli.com/squares13?utm_source=myrecipes&amp;utm_medium=standard&amp;utm_campaign=squares13

So it's only $1 per bag.  



 
Thanks...these are my daughter's fave! Looks like it's time to get her stocking candy.


----------



## tasertag (Nov 14, 2013)

The Chuao is soooo good! I normally don't eat candy but I do love dark chocolate over milk. The orange flavor was great and not overpowering. I might have to seek out more of this when I need a chocolate fix.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still haven't received a shipping notification so I just checked my box page. Blah, box 26. I own the Chella pencil and it doesn't show up on me at all. I've heard mostly negative reviews of the shampoo/conditioner - I didn't care for the last Beauty Protector product they sent me. This is the fifth CC cream BB has sent me and I haven't liked the previous four. I would truly like more variety in my box. Every month it is a foundation or CC cream and 1-3 hair products. Maybe I can make a full box swap. I'll review for points and hope for a better box next month (I've said this since April which was the last box I liked). I do like the points system and some of the promos they run but my box contents have been repetitive with repeat product types and repeat brands.  

Your November Products
 



Are you using the hair products or trading/giving them away?  Because if you're not using them anyways, I would suggest switching your profile to curly hair.  That's what I have and I only get hair products in about 2/3 of the boxes.  It's still quite a bit, but for birchbox standards it is not that bad.  I got the aloxxi shampoo/conditioner this month and it is only the second time I have gotten shampoo and the first time I have gotten two products.  Getting hair stuff is just part of the BB package, though.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 14, 2013)

> The welcome box that you received - is that counted toward the total number of boxes gifted ? For example, if you bought a 3 month gift sub will you receive 4 boxes (3 months plus a welcome box) or 3 boxes (and your first month is the welcome box) ?


 The welcome box is counted as 1 of the 3. If you gift to someone they get a welcome box the first month, then a regular box the next 2 months.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you have Walgreens near you I think the Peppermint Bark squares are on sale this week for $3.  

And you can get a $2 coupon here: 

http://www.ghirardelli.com/squares13?utm_source=myrecipes&amp;utm_medium=standard&amp;utm_campaign=squares13

So it's only $1 per bag.  



 
Oh lawd, this cannot be unseen @[email protected]


----------



## page5 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Are you using the hair products or trading/giving them away?  Because if you're not using them anyways, I would suggest switching your profile to curly hair.  That's what I have and I only get hair products in about 2/3 of the boxes.  It's still quite a bit, but for birchbox standards it is not that bad.  I got the aloxxi shampoo/conditioner this month and it is only the second time I have gotten shampoo and the first time I have gotten two products.  Getting hair stuff is just part of the BB package, though.

I generally try everything in my box but I've had such bad results with some of the hair products that I'm starting to be hesitant to try them if I think they won't work for me. I have straight hair so it goes against my common sense gene to select curly but I may try it. Thanks for the suggestion.

I wouldn't mind the hair products 4-6  times a year but every single month is more hair products.


----------



## CassieM (Nov 14, 2013)

Did anyone else get the Chuao popcorn flavored sample? I was not prepared for the pop rocks type action that was going on after my first bite! I think they should warn people a little better for what is going to happen. I know the wrapper says it has a "surprising pop" but for some reason I just thought they were referring to the popcorn flavor? I definitely finished the sample, but I do not think I will be purchasing that particular flavor!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I generally try everything in my box but I've had such bad results with some of the hair products that I'm starting to be hesitant to try them if I think they won't work for me. I have straight hair so it goes against my common sense gene to select curly but I may try it. Thanks for the suggestion.

I wouldn't mind the hair products 4-6  times a year but every single month is more hair products. 
I also forgot to mention that only 4 have been curly hair products!  I have been subscribed for 21 months, and 13 boxes have had hair products in them.  I still get a lot of hair products, but about every 3rd box is hair product free.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 14, 2013)

Was anybody else able to order something from the Discovery dash email this morning? I checked it around 9:30 and it said there were no products in it, so I don't even know what they were selling.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was anybody else able to order something from the Discovery dash email this morning? I checked it around 9:30 and it said there were no products in it, so I don't even know what they were selling.




Its 4 different Caudalie products.  There was a spoiler about it yesterday and it was posted on Birchbox's facebook page and I think someone posted the photo a few pages back.  Nothing is really a great deal.

edit: Here ya go!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/caudalie-hand-nail-cream

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/caudalie-vine-body-butter

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/caudalie-lip-conditioner

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/caudalie-shower-gel


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 14, 2013)

> If you have Walgreens near you I think the Peppermint Bark squaresÂ are on sale this week for $3. Â  And you can get a $2 coupon here:Â  http://www.ghirardelli.com/squares13?utm_source=myrecipes&amp;utm_medium=standard&amp;utm_campaign=squares13 So it's only $1 per bag. Â :xmas: Â


 I both love you and not for posting this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its 4 different Caudalie products.  There was a spoiler about it yesterday and it was posted on Birchbox's facebook page and I think someone posted the photo a few pages back.  Nothing is really a great deal.

edit: Here ya go!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/caudalie-hand-nail-cream

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/caudalie-vine-body-butter

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/caudalie-lip-conditioner

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/caudalie-shower-gel
Thanks Antidentite. Caudalie is overpriced even as special deals, pretty boring, no regrets!


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 14, 2013)

I love the Chella highligher!  I used it on my bottom waterline and it really looks natural and makes me look super awake.  This is definitely becoming an everyday item.  I also thought the toffee pretzel was super yummy, and wasn't disappointed by the size.. it's just a sample, after all and they're trying to market themselves as "gourmet."  I have a sneaking suspicion I could make them myself fairly easily though. I also have an unreasonable urge to try the marshmallows in the shop, but they're over $1/marshmallow which is  little exorbitant. I know I'll eventually cave though!   

I'm still pining for a chocopod, (or whatever they're called).. the only one I've gotten was bacon and I'm vegetarian.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  How ironic!!


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My eyes are very dark too. I would have never dreamed of using a colored mascara. I'll have to look into it. I work at a school so it can't look too crazy. Don't want to get confused with the kids.
I used to use a plum colored mascara from Benefit, not sure if they still make it or not though.  I loved it.  It didn't look very drastic or anything, just made my green eyes look very bright.  I don't think most people even noticed my mascara wasn't black.


----------



## grayc (Nov 14, 2013)

Dear BB; please update the photo on box 42 so I can see my samples.





https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb42

Thanks


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2013)

Edit - Wrong forum


----------



## saidfreeze (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love the smell but I really dislike greasy lotions.

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie4747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How is everyone liking the Tocca Hand Lotion? I have one coming and can't wait to try it!
I loveeeee the smell! It's glorious. I don't find it greasy but I think my fall/winter hands need something a bit more moisturizing.


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 14, 2013)

Showing swatches of the 3 polishes I got.

On the Rocks-  Dark'N Stormy- Baldwin Blues   I am quite pleased with all of them!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Showing swatches of the 3 polishes I got.

On the Rocks-  Dark'N Stormy- Baldwin Blues   I am quite pleased with all of them!




Ooooo I really like that  blue!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 14, 2013)

I can definitely tell that the holidays are setting in.. More packages in the mail=my second BB AND all my trades traveling at the speed of a handicapped turtle :/


----------



## ariley7825 (Nov 14, 2013)

Same thing happened to me!  It made me happy!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I both love you and not for posting this!






I love and hate myself as well.  Oh you should know that you "might" be able to print the coupon twice.....just saying.  Tell yourself your buying them as a gift.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh lawd, this cannot be unseen @[email protected]

...says the gal who looks amazing in her stitch fix.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks...these are my daughter's fave! Looks like it's time to get her stocking candy.

I think that's a great idea, they make a great stocking stuffer.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 14, 2013)

Got my Birchbox!!! I was totally creepin' on the mailman from one of my upstairs windows!



 I saw a flash of pink going into my mailbox and went running outside!  

The candy bar is Toffee (yay!), the polish is Dark n Stormy (Yay!) and the lipgloss is in Opal (YAY!), which is a gorgeous warm neutral.


----------



## tasertag (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so happy I received Top Shelf in my box instead of On the Rocks that was pictured. I didn't have anything like that color in my collection.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you have Walgreens near you I think the Peppermint Bark squares are on sale this week for $3.  

And you can get a $2 coupon here: 

http://www.ghirardelli.com/squares13?utm_source=myrecipes&amp;utm_medium=standard&amp;utm_campaign=squares13

So it's only $1 per bag.  



 

WHAT IS THIS WONDERFULNESS!?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 14, 2013)

> > The welcome box counts as the 1st month of the subscription. So it's welcome box plus 2 more on a 3-month sub.
> 
> 
> Still not a bad deal. Thank you.


 You're welcome.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 14, 2013)

Speaking of chocolate, I really wish Birchbox offered same day delivery to NYC. I need Chuao. Need.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The pretzel was my sixth item too, so at least I can get points for it.  Still teeny tiny though.  I thought it would've been bigger.  Definitely isn't tempting me to buy a seven dollar box of them.

I think you mean the Lara bars.  I eat Luna bars, they actually taste pretty good, but the Lara bar I got through BB literally tasted like vomit.
Yes, sorry to insult Luna Bars like that. And yes, the points system is like they paid me a dollar to eat (or to receive) that pretzel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

How sad is it that I have $60 worth of stuff in my BB cart but I refuse to order while the mystery packs are OOS? lol I have never even gotten a mystery pack that was all that great - and even got a few that were downright sucky- but I still feel like it's a deal breaker!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How sad is it that I have $60 worth of stuff in my BB cart but I refuse to order while the mystery packs are OOS? lol I have never even gotten a mystery pack that was all that great - and even got a few that were downright sucky- but I still feel like it's a deal breaker!

Of course! I've held out for weeks on an order because there was no Pick Two.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Of course! I've held out for weeks on an order because there was no Pick Two.
The mystery packs are fun! Although the one in my most recent order was broken. (The nail polish had leaked over everything.) Fortunately they're sending a replacement, although I'm a bit sad since there was some ModelCo lipstick in the original I really wanted to try.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How sad is it that I have $60 worth of stuff in my BB cart but I refuse to order while the mystery packs are OOS? lol I have never even gotten a mystery pack that was all that great - and even got a few that were downright sucky- but I still feel like it's a deal breaker!
LOL! I'm doing the same thing. Funny how that works, huh?


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 14, 2013)

My box came!! I got the color club in Baldwin Blues. Great coverage with just one coat and it's not like any other colors I have! Ironically I bought almost the exact same color of paint for my front door on Monday (Sherwin Williams Indigo).


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My box came!! I got the color club in Baldwin Blues. Great coverage with just one coat and it's not like any other colors I have! Ironically I bought almost the exact same color of paint for my front door on Monday (Sherwin Williams Indigo).
that is a lovely blue!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How sad is it that I have $60 worth of stuff in my BB cart but I refuse to order while the mystery packs are OOS? lol I have never even gotten a mystery pack that was all that great - and even got a few that were downright sucky- but I still feel like it's a deal breaker!
I do the same thing. Its always nice to get something for free, even if it is a crummy foil packet of supergoop and a mens shave sample..lol


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My box came!! I got the color club in Baldwin Blues. Great coverage with just one coat and it's not like any other colors I have! Ironically I bought almost the exact same color of paint for my front door on Monday (Sherwin Williams Indigo).
That's so pretty!


----------



## disconik (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box came!! I got the color club in Baldwin Blues. Great coverage with just one coat and it's not like any other colors I have! Ironically I bought almost the exact same color of paint for my front door on Monday (Sherwin Williams Indigo).

I love it!  It was in my mom's box and I can usually count on her to give me her nail polish but she, like birchbox itself, denied me!  She liked it so much she's keeping it.  The full size is on sale on llarowe so I must just spring for it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you have Walgreens near you I think the Peppermint Bark squares are on sale this week for $3.  

And you can get a $2 coupon here: 

http://www.ghirardelli.com/squares13?utm_source=myrecipes&amp;utm_medium=standard&amp;utm_campaign=squares13

So it's only $1 per bag.  




 
Total cost: $2.15 (w/tax) 





I think it works on any flavor, and you have to use your Walgreens rewards card to get the $3 price.  

Ok I'll stop now....enjoy!


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Has anyone received they Snow Day Box yet? I ordered mine last week and just got the email that it had been shipped. I am dying to see it! Post pics if you have already received it. I am really curious to see the Scrabble game.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 14, 2013)

> Has anyone received they Snow Day Box yet? I ordered mine last week and just got the email that it had been shipped. I am dying to see it! Post pics if you have already received it. I am really curious to see the Scrabble game.


 I just got mine. I'll post pictures in a bit.


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just got mine. I'll post pictures in a bit.

Please do! I'm especially interested in the Scrabble set, I want to see how tiny it actually is.  I keep going back on forth on whether or not I need this... XD   I'm most tempted by the marshmallows and cocoa which I should probably just buy on its own considering there's only 1 serving in there.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just got mine. I'll post pictures in a bit.
Yay! Thank you!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 14, 2013)

Here it is! Hope the second picture gives a good indication of the Scrabble game's size.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here it is! Hope the second picture gives a good indication of the Scrabble game's size.








Awesome! It looks amazing! The Scrabble is not as small as I imagined it to be, its a good size. I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Please do! I'm especially interested in the Scrabble set, I want to see how tiny it actually is.  I keep going back on forth on whether or not I need this... XD   I'm most tempted by the marshmallows and cocoa which I should probably just buy on its own considering there's only 1 serving in there.
I was kind of surprised the cocoa was just for one person as well. It would have been nice to at least get two servings. Oh well... Maybe I'll let my husband have a sip. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh dear, just got my box--

I was really excited about the Laura Mercier gloss, loved the formula, love the scent, love the pigmentation, but holy moley is this color wrong for me.  It is 'Quartz' (which isn't even available in the shop)--it looks cool in swatches but on my it looks like pure brown, like I drank cocoa without wiping my mouth. I'll try anything once but this did not work for me. Reminds me of the Rum Raisin color I tried to wear in the 90's.  I didnt touch it to my lips, this might get me to FINALLY start trading.


----------



## mmittag7 (Nov 14, 2013)

If anyone ordered the snow day box and doesn't want the scrabble set, I'd love to trade something for it! I have tons of things to trade, mostly from popsugar boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went completely spoiler free this month!





Color Club polish in Top Shelf

Pop Beauty Aqua Lacquer in Flowering Fuchsia

Tiossan Body Cream

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

Ahmad Tea London sampler
Weight: .6200

Overall, I'm excited to try everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 That's great, I cant ever go spoiler free!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received both my boxes today.

First box had the Chella, Tocca lotion, Vasanti, CC Top Shelf polish, and Chuao Honeycomb (0.6150 lb).

Second had Chella, BeeKind body lotion, CC Dark'N Stormy polish, Paula's Choice Resist BHA , and Chauo Honeycomb (0.5750 lb).

I'm pretty happy. I wanted the Tocca lotion and really wanted to try the honeycomb Chauo. I've gotten the Chella from ipsy and the Vasanti from a Pick-Two pack, so it's all going on my trade list.




Those are great boxes.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 14, 2013)

got both of my boxes! I wish I had received a different color polish, but no big deal. I will throw one of them into a gift for my sister. overall I think it was a great month.


----------



## ariana077 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How sad is it that I have $60 worth of stuff in my BB cart but I refuse to order while the mystery packs are OOS? lol I have never even gotten a mystery pack that was all that great - and even got a few that were downright sucky- but I still feel like it's a deal breaker!

I am with you there, I just got a package today with what I think is the best Mystery Pack I've gotten so far!  I know it's slightly OT but seriously these are great sample sizes!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 14, 2013)

I received one of my boxes but not the other.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 14, 2013)

> I am with you there, I just got a package today with what I think is the best Mystery Pack I've gotten so far! Â I know it's slightly OT but seriously these are great sample sizes!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have three BB orders slowly making their way to me (why they are still in NJ after a week--and being sent via priority mail is beyond me), and I hope at least one has a sample pack like that!!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am with you there, I just got a package today with what I think is the best Mystery Pack I've gotten so far!  I know it's slightly OT but seriously these are great sample sizes!


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 14, 2013)

Just got an invite to a Birchbox &amp; Kate Spade Saturday event! Of course I sent my RSVP in record time! :marchmellow:


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2013)

Yay, my primary box is here, and it's fantastic!  Box #28.  Soâ€¦  Is the Eyeko mascara sent out this month definitely just black?  My tube has a blue cap, which makes me think it might be blue.  I want to go ahead and use it now if it's actually blue, but if it's black, I want to save it for later.  And I don't want to open it to see because I stick to a strict three-month schedule (this may be decreasing to one month) for mascara.  If I open it now, the three-month clock starts immediately, but I still have a month to go on my current tube before it's time to toss.  Decisions, decisions!

And the nail polish was Top Shelf, the ever-so-slightly rose-leaning gold *not* foil, so it's not like anything I already own but precisely in line with the sorts of makeup colors I've been wearing lately, although I'm going to hold off on using it until December because it's not really a November nail color to me.  And the scrub stuff will have to wait for the weekend when I have the patience to do a mask.  And tea!  Whoo!  No chocolate!  Birchbox doesn't send out the kinds of chocolate I like, so I am very happy I got tea, except I can't drink it *right now* because of the caffeine.  And I *love* the body butter.  Orange blossom.  One of my favorite notes!  

I am kind of disoriented at the fact that I didn't get any hair or lip products this month in either box.  I can't remember the last time that happened.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies! Long (when I say long, I mean loooooooong) time lurker/first time poster here. I'm so excited about this month's box! Probably more excited than I've been in a long time. I'm really liking the majority of the boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to receive it. Delivery date is the 13th but I usually receive it a day early.

I do have an issue, though, and I was wondering if someone might be able to help. I can't log in to the Birchbox website. I'm using the latest version of Firefox as my browser, but I also tried it on the latest version of Chrome and IE9. The webpage just keeps pinwheeling, and it never lets me in. I really want to place an order (and check my box contents tomorrow. Eeep!). I emailed CS and they sent me a response that was completely irrelevant. When I told them that it sounded like they didn't read my email, the CS rep apologized and basically said "I dunno. You can try calling." (I paraphrase, of course). Before I called, I wanted to see if any of you have had this problem before. Thanks in advance!
Welcome!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Still waiting on my sub boxes, but that's not unusual. 

BB shipped the 2 store orders I made in four different shipments. One is coming USPS First Class and will be here Saturday. The other three were sent newgistics and this is the first time that's happened for me. Is Newgistics like DHL where it just goes all over the dang place until it eventually ends up at a shipment center near-ish your city so it can transfer to a local USPS?


----------



## JC327 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Super quick swatch of Dark'n Stormy - 1 coat full --full coverage - -- don't mind the sloppy paint job 





Love it!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tlear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box in today which was a surprise since my clicky truck said the 12th. My box weight is .555. I'm pretty happy with the box, but my Chella pencils top was off and my box was a mess. Does BB usually do anything about this? Thanks 


Sorry to hear that, maybe they will give you  points or send a new Chella.


----------



## Snolili (Nov 14, 2013)

My Mailcarrier finally brought my birchbox. He hadn't eaten my pretzels. Also, he brought my popsugar box, so I forgive him.

I got the:


Ayres body butter -- I probably won't use this, but I'll put it in my stepdaugther's stockng
Eyeko Mascara (black) -- very excited about this, since I do wear mascara. 
Folle de Joie -- love the way this smells
Wei mud mask -- can't wait to try this
Wei buffing beads -- can't wait to try this
Fatty Sunday Mint Pretzel--nom nom nom 

 I am really happy with my box.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still waiting on my sub boxes, but that's not unusual.

BB shipped the 2 store orders I made in four different shipments. One is coming USPS First Class and will be here Saturday. The other three were sent newgistics and this is the first time that's happened for me. Is Newgistics like DHL where it just goes all over the dang place until it eventually ends up at a shipment center near-ish your city so it can transfer to a local USPS?
I'd venture to say Newgistics is even *worse* than DHL...hard to imagine, I know


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 14, 2013)

> Still waiting on my sub boxes, but that's not unusual.Â  BB shipped the 2 store orders I made in fourÂ different shipments. One is coming USPS First Class and will be here Saturday. The other three were sent newgistics and this is the first time that's happened for me. Is Newgistics like DHL where it just goes all over the dang place until it eventually ends up at a shipment center near-ish your city so it can transfer to a local USPS?Â


Yep. :-/


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just a head's up.. I wrote a not so nice email to BB about using Newgistics as their shipping partner.. and this was their response!

*Rachel* (Birchbox Ops)

Oct 21 05:40 pm (EDT)

Hi Kathy,

Thank you for your email, and I'm sorry about any trouble! At this time, we ship hazmat items, such as perfumes, via Newgistics. I hope this provides clarity!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 14, 2013)

> Just a head's up.. I wrote a not so nice email to BB about using Newgistics as their shipping partner.. and this was their response! Oct 21 05:40 pm (EDT)
> 
> Hi Kathy,
> 
> ...


 Soooo that means my pick twos are at least one perfume?? Grrreaaat.... ðŸ˜’


----------



## plumplant (Nov 14, 2013)

> Soooo that means my pick twos are at least one perfume?? Grrreaaat.... ðŸ˜’


 Nail polish and hairspray also qualify!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am with you there, I just got a package today with what I think is the best Mystery Pack I've gotten so far!  I know it's slightly OT but seriously these are great sample sizes!





Oh how awesome!! I love it! Lucky you!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear that, maybe they will give you  points or send a new Chella.
If you email them and tell them what was ruined then they'll probably give you points or send you replacements of some sort. Definitely contact them!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just a head's up.. I wrote a not so nice email to BB about using Newgistics as their shipping partner.. and this was their response!

*Rachel* (Birchbox Ops)

Oct 21 05:40 pm (EDT)

Hi Kathy,

Thank you for your email, and I'm sorry about any trouble! At this time, we ship hazmat items, such as perfumes, via Newgistics. I hope this provides clarity!


My shave lotion and hand cream are going newgistics...no pick two or anything. So I call BS on that.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 15, 2013)

Interesting response about Newgistics. Is the Caudalie Divine Oil a Hazmat item. My order came Newgistics, The Caudalie Divine Indulgence Set, Mr Natty's Mustache Twizzle Wax (for my husbands Movember Mustache) and a pick two, foot cream and Blueberry face wipes.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 15, 2013)

> Just a head's up.. I wrote a not so nice email to BB about using Newgistics as their shipping partner.. and this was their response! Oct 21 05:40 pm (EDT)
> 
> Hi Kathy,
> 
> ...


 I got both perfume and nail polish in the same order and it shipped regular usps.... doesn't make sense.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How sad is it that I have $60 worth of stuff in my BB cart but I refuse to order while the mystery packs are OOS? lol I have never even gotten a mystery pack that was all that great - and even got a few that were downright sucky- but I still feel like it's a deal breaker!

I feel the same way.  I mean every other beauty retailer includes a sample, Birchbox should too.  In my case, them sending me these samples has created a lot more orders for them.  I bought the whole Benefit skincare line through them and plan to buy the ICON India Oil.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 15, 2013)

I get free sample with all my Ulta orders.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 15, 2013)

Maybe BB could save the foil packets to go in orders as free samples and not pick 2's, since the pick 2's require a min $35 purchase.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybe BB could save the foil packets to go in orders as free samples and not pick 2's, since the pick 2's require a min $35 purchase.
what do you mean free samples? the pick 2s are literally free samples if you spend $35. that's what i consider the sample packs to be from birchbox. they just require a minimum purchase.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still waiting on my sub boxes, but that's not unusual.

BB shipped the 2 store orders I made in four different shipments. One is coming USPS First Class and will be here Saturday. The other three were sent newgistics and this is the first time that's happened for me. Is Newgistics like DHL where it just goes all over the dang place until it eventually ends up at a shipment center near-ish your city so it can transfer to a local USPS?
I'd venture to say Newgistics is even *worse* than DHL...hard to imagine, I know





Boo. I realized after I asked that I think Beauty Army ships Newgistics too and it's like a 3 week wait from CA or NV or wherever they shipped from. I'll be lucky to have my stuff by Christmas if it is coming from NJ  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just a head's up.. I wrote a not so nice email to BB about using Newgistics as their shipping partner.. and this was their response!

*Rachel* (Birchbox Ops)

Oct 21 05:40 pm (EDT)

Hi Kathy,

Thank you for your email, and I'm sorry about any trouble! At this time, we ship hazmat items, such as perfumes, via Newgistics. I hope this provides clarity!


My shave lotion and hand cream are going newgistics...no pick two or anything. So I call BS on that.

Is anything in the snow day box hazmat? that's coming newgistics for me. As is my welcome box for the gift sub I gave myself, and an order with playing card, beard elixir &amp; a mystery pick two. But my order with the other mystery pick 2 and a maple bacon chuao is coming USPS. I guess the most important thing (chocolate) is coming first so I can be happy about that ;-)


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not thrilled with my box this month, but in reality it's been a while since I had a dud of a box so I'm alright with it. I'm getting:

1: Chella Highlighting Pencil (already have 2 from Ipsy)
2: Color Club Polish
3: Aloxxi Shampoo
4: Aloxxi Conditioner
5: Chocolate Covered Pretzels (at least I got some chocolate. I don't drink tea &amp; the Birchbox Gods always send me tea, so I'm eternally grateful I got some form of chocolate this time around)

Has anyone heard of or tried the Aloxxi stuff?
That's my box!  I feel the same as you.....pretty meh about the box.

Chella Highlighting Pencil- I know I won't use it.  Will probably put this in the "Give to Ma" pile since I am currently obsessed with Lancome's liquid liner and dark, smoky eyes

Color Club Polish- I know they featured polish in the sneak peak video, but this isn't the collection they showed- they had featured titles that were cocktail based.  The Harlem theme is awesome since a) I'm a native New Yorker and B)  this is the time of year I switch to my New Haarlem fragrance from Bond No 9.....I'm hoping for a darker colorl like Lady Holidau- if I get something lighter, it will go to my friend Angie

Aloxxi Shampoo/Conditioner- I've seen this brand around, but I have never tried it.  It couldn't come at a better time since I will be gettin' ma hair did on Friday.  It says sulfate free, which means I will try it...I'll ask my hair guy about it anyway

Chocolate Covered Pretzels- I'm forever throwing side eyes at pretzels.  I've gotten some pretty awful pretzels in my Love With Food sub, hence my skepticism.  But you know in a moment of weakness you know this will find its way into my mouth.

Overall, on the Birchbox joy spectrum, this is somewhere in the middle.  Will give most stuff a try and I know the things I won't use will have a loving home.  Its probably because I've been subbing so long, they are running out of combos for me....or at least that is what I am telling myself.  Side topic though.  What does a girl have to do to sample Beauty Protector?  I mean come on now.....they've been sampling it for how long and I have yet to try it!

I gave up waiting and just bought the Beauty Protector a while back and I love it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2013)

REMINDER: If you see something you think is against the TOS, you use the RED FLAG button. Any posts calling members out will be deleted.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe it's just my pregnancy hormones, but it's amazing how one bad Birchbox can ruin your whole day. 





Sorry to hear that hope next month is better fro you!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry, OT for November: Grrrr. I'm pretty sure the Suki scrub and the Suki toner I picked up are breaking me out. If these are the only new things and my skin is not happy, then it's safe to say that these are the causes of my unhappy face? I've used it 3x this week and I woke up with a few flaky dry patches AND weird bumpy texture AND some itty bitty zitties on my forehead and by my mouth. I'm trying to figure out what else it could be. I'm pretty bummed. What a lame day!
Sorry to hear that, hope you find out what is causing the breakouts.


----------



## cosmickitten (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for mentioning mystery packs! I had no idea those existed. I'm new to Birchbox (Nov. will be my second sub box) but I ordered two hair products back in early Oct. that totaled $40 and didn't know that I could receive samples with it. Now I will be sure to add a mystery pack when I make purchases  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 15, 2013)

I just got my mystery pack today after using the gift card trick (this forum is so awesome, I learn so much all the time!) and I got... foot wipes and a perfume sample... womp womp... lol


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok beauty detectives: I complained a few posts back about not liking the color of my lippie and it not being available on Birchbox.  I looked on Laura Mercier's site and the color is not listed there either.  The only place it is mentioned is in last years Holiday mini.  Am I off base?  Part of my loyalty to Birchbox is their reputation and that I feel assured I'm never going to get discontinued colors.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 15, 2013)

> Still waiting on my sub boxes, but that's not unusual.Â  BB shipped the 2 store orders I made in fourÂ different shipments. One is coming USPS First Class and will be here Saturday. The other three were sent newgistics and this is the first time that's happened for me. Is Newgistics like DHL where it just goes all over the dang place until it eventually ends up at a shipment center near-ish your city so it can transfer to a local USPS?Â


 Yeah, unfortunately, sometimes DHL and Newgistics could be twins.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone have any ideas about this?



I live in central WI. Not Minnesota. So Minneapolis is obviously not my local PO...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 15, 2013)

> Interesting response about Newgistics. Is the Caudalie Divine Oil a Hazmat item. My order came Newgistics, The Caudalie Divine Indulgence Set, Mr Natty's Mustache Twizzle Wax (for my husbands Movember Mustache) and a pick two, foot cream and Blueberry face wipes.


 Do the wipes contain alcohol? That'll qualify it for a "hazmat" item.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Anyone have any ideas about this?
> 
> 
> 
> I live in central WI. Not Minnesota. So Minneapolis is obviously not my local PO...


 Hm that is weird. I do know that everything I send and receive goes thru St. Paul because that's where the PO airport is, but WI has their own right?


----------



## knightsgirl (Nov 15, 2013)

Maybe OT, but I have $40 in points and a 20% mobile code burning a hole in my pocket. I have Stila In the Know palette and the balm nude 'tude in my cart...I'd end up paying $20 out of pocket. I'm already a huge fan of Stila shadows, and I'm craving a matte palette, I get tired of shimmer and glitter. I don't have any neutral shadow palettes, I've been eyeing Naked palettes, but I don't love the shades enough for the price. Anyway, does anyone have these two and what's the verdict?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 15, 2013)

> Maybe OT, but I have $40 in points and a 20% mobile code burning a hole in my pocket. I have Stila In the Know palette and the balm nude 'tude in my cart...I'd end up paying $20 out of pocket. I'm already a huge fan of Stila shadows, and I'm craving a matte palette, I get tired of shimmer and glitter. I don't have any neutral shadow palettes, I've been eyeing Naked palettes, but I don't love the shades enough for the price. Anyway, does anyone have these two and what's the verdict?


 I have the Nude Tude palette and I love it! I end up using it way more than my Naked palettes. I think the colors are really easy to work with. I don't own the Stila palette but have been eyeing it for a long time. I would love to hear from someone who has it.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Hm that is weird. I do know that everything I send and receive goes thru St. Paul because that's where the PO airport is, but WI has their own right?


 I assume so? I've never had any packages (and I get lots of them) go this route... Very strange. And last month was my first BB. I don't remember it going to MN at all, but unfortunately the tracking from last month no longer works so I can't compare.. I just hope it doesn't end up lost or something!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2013)

I just got my 30-month code!  Whichâ€¦  I got last month and used.  But I have $20 in gift cards and 400 points to use, so I could get $85 worth of stuff before spending a cent.  I guess I'll be spending quality time with the site preparing a shopping list and finding out whether it works again this weekend!


----------



## jbrookeb (Nov 15, 2013)

> I just got my 30-month code! Â Whichâ€¦ Â I got last month and used. Â But I have $20 in gift cards and 400 points to use, so I could get $85 worth of stuff before spending a cent.Â  I guess I'll be spending quality time with the site preparing a shopping list andÂ finding out whether it works again this weekend!


 Niiiice!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2013)

> Ok beauty detectives: I complained a few posts back about not liking the color of my lippie and it not being available on Birchbox. Â I looked on Laura Mercier's site and the color is not listed there either. Â The only place it is mentioned is in last years Holiday mini. Â Am I off base? Â Part of my loyalty to Birchbox is their reputation and that I feel assured I'm never going to get discontinued colors.


 I think you should email someone from laura mercier.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 15, 2013)

I should be getting my second Birchbox delivered today, along with my ipsy bag!  Yeah, it's mini Christmas!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 15, 2013)

> > Hm that is weird. I do know that everything I send and receive goes thru St. Paul because that's where the PO airport is, but WI has their own right?
> 
> 
> I assume so? I've never had any packages (and I get lots of them) go this route... Very strange. And last month was my first BB. I don't remember it going to MN at all, but unfortunately the tracking from last month no longer works so I can't compare.. I just hope it doesn't end up lost or something!


 The only thing I can think of is that because of the holiday the plane going to WI was full so they sent it to the next closest one? Just a guess, it's probably fine though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you get it soon!


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 15, 2013)

I know this won't help everyone, but it might help some people. If you aren't seeing your tracking number update in newgistics, try copying and pasting the tracking number into the USPS tracking website.  I've noticed with my regular BB that newgistics doesn't update as fast as the USPS site does. I put the tracking from my Snow Day box below.  Newgistics is still showing it floating around somewhere between NJ and MA but the USPS says it's being delivered today.


----------



## Fitzy44 (Nov 15, 2013)

Holiday100 is not working! I'm trying to gift myself (I feel so guilty) a 3 month sub and its saying Holiday100 is invalid. I used it last night to gift my mom a 6 month sub, but it says you can use the code 5 times. Will this correct itself or should I call? I don't want to get "in trouble" by gifting myself a sub. Also, when do you think the mystery packs will be back in stock? Thanks ladies!


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My shave lotion and hand cream are going newgistics...no pick two or anything. So I call BS on that.
I completely agree that they were probably lying about it, and it seems more packages are being shipped via Newgistics than USPS now (even though there are some that still are). They probably only said that to shut me up because this was not the first time I emailed them about it, I was also furious last year (or was it earlier this year?) when they switched but then switched back.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 15, 2013)

Did anyone figure out a workaround for the codes/two-packs/etc. not taking off appropriate discounts? I've logged out, tried different browsers, etc., but it still refuses to do any special pricing. I really would prefer not to have to call Birchbox if I can help it...


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 15, 2013)

> Just a head's up.. I wrote a not so nice email to BB about using Newgistics as their shipping partner.. and this was their response! Oct 21 05:40 pm (EDT)
> 
> Hi Kathy,
> 
> ...


 If that were the case, I don't understand why the monthly boxes aren't sent via newgistics. This reasoning doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my 30-month code!  Whichâ€¦  I got last month and used.  But I have $20 in gift cards and 400 points to use, so I could get $85 worth of stuff before spending a cent.  I guess I'll be spending quality time with the site preparing a shopping list and finding out whether it works again this weekend!
I received my 25% off code again today (that I received and used in October)..I tried it again and it said "not valid"...


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 15, 2013)

I just posted about this in the promo codes thread. I received another 16 month code which I sadly could not use last month so I was hoping they had extended it to me out of the goodness of their hearts. I tried it and same thing... promo code not valid. I guess they have a glitch in their promo mailings. Sigh.


----------



## page5 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just posted about this in the promo codes thread. I received another 16 month code which I sadly could not use last month so I was hoping they had extended it to me out of the goodness of their hearts. I tried it and same thing... promo code not valid. I guess they have a glitch in their promo mailings. Sigh.

Dang, same thing happened to me and I was excited because I want to buy a xmas present for someone.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 15, 2013)

> what do you mean free samples? the pick 2s are literally free samples if you spend $35. that's what i consider the sample packs to be from birchbox. they just require a minimum purchase.


 I was responding to the quote below in regards to many other places offer free samples without a minimum purchase. People were complaining about the foils in the Pick 2 and I thought it might be nice if they could throw a foil in the orders that don't reach the $35 min purchase. I was just offering my solution to some of the complaints on here.


> I feel the same way.Â  I mean every other beauty retailer includes a sample, Birchbox should too.Â  In my case, them sending me these samples has created a lot more orders for them.Â  I bought the whole Benefit skincare line through them and plan to buy the ICON India Oil.Â


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 15, 2013)

Last night I used the DDF Amplifying Elixir from my box, and it burned my face and I literally looked (and still somewhat look) like I had been in the sun all day without sunscreen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My skin has never reacted this way before. I have an olive complexion, and my skin isn't sensitive - just normal. It really surprised me! Has anyone else had any kind of reaction like this?


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 15, 2013)

Got my box yesterday, it was a surprise because my tracking showed 11/16 for delivery.  But alas, I wasn't thrilled.  I got the tiniest Supergoop CC cream sample I've ever seen.  I actually wish this was in a foil because it's going to be tough to get all the product out of the tube!  I also got the Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner, my hair is very long and thick so travel size often means single use to me.  Got the Chella pencil, trading this.  And a teeny tiny pretzel.  Le sigh.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box yesterday, it was a surprise because my tracking showed 11/16 for delivery.  But alas, I wasn't thrilled.  I got the tiniest Supergoop CC cream sample I've ever seen.  I actually wish this was in a foil because it's going to be tough to get all the product out of the tube!  I also got the Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner, my hair is very long and thick so travel size often means single use to me.  Got the Chella pencil, trading this.  And a teeny tiny pretzel.  Le sigh. 
Just got my box too... with the pretzel nugget. LOL. I am envious of those that got full size choco bars...gimme all da chocolate!


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 15, 2013)

lol, yes!  A pretzel nugget!  I am jealous of the chocolate bars, too.  If I had gotten a full size bar I probably would have forgotten all about being unhappy with my items.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 15, 2013)

> Maybe OT, but I have $40 in points and a 20% mobile code burning a hole in my pocket. I have Stila In the Know palette and the balm nude 'tude in my cart...I'd end up paying $20 out of pocket. I'm already a huge fan of Stila shadows, and I'm craving a matte palette, I get tired of shimmer and glitter. I don't have any neutral shadow palettes, I've been eyeing Naked palettes, but I don't love the shades enough for the price. Anyway, does anyone have these two and what's the verdict?


 I have this stila palette and out of all the palettes I own, it is my favorite. Especially for this time of year. I think if you already are a fan of stila eyeshadows this palette will not disappoint.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 15, 2013)

> If that were the case, I don't understand why the monthly boxes aren't sent via newgistics. This reasoning doesn't make sense to me.


 Boxes are sent via upsmi and not usps. It's the postal service who has an issue with hazardous material because they fly their packages if they are going a long distance. Bb has never sent online orders via upsmi because they have to weigh less than a pound. HOWEVER I still call bullshit on birchbox. They sent my beauty protector spay which is not alcohol based or an aerosol using newsgistics.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do the wipes contain alcohol? That'll qualify it for a "hazmat" item.
The foot wipes don't need to be sent "hazmat".  I've ordered the canister and trio of packets more than once, and always received them via USPS 2 day shipping.

I'm calling BS on the "hazmat" excuse as well.  I have received every single kind of "hazmat" product from regular orders/pick two packs, ALL sent via USPS 2 day shipping.  ((Their regular USPS shipping usually ends up being 2 day or 3 day (NY to CA).  Some of which were in the last 2 weeks.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok beauty detectives: I complained a few posts back about not liking the color of my lippie and it not being available on Birchbox.  I looked on Laura Mercier's site and the color is not listed there either.  The only place it is mentioned is in last years Holiday mini.  Am I off base?  Part of my loyalty to Birchbox is their reputation and that I feel assured I'm never going to get discontinued colors.
Well, Birchbox doesn't request colors to send out, they send what the company gives them.  So this is on Laura Mercier, in my opinion.  Maybe they are bringing it back this holiday?


----------



## tasertag (Nov 15, 2013)

> Got my box yesterday, it was a surprise because my tracking showed 11/16 for delivery.Â  But alas, I wasn't thrilled.Â  I got the tiniest Supergoop CC cream sample I've ever seen.Â  I actually wish this was in a foil because it's going to be tough to get all the product out of the tube!Â  I also got the Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner, my hair is very long and thick so travel size often means single use to me.Â  Got the Chella pencil, trading this.Â  And a teeny tiny pretzel.Â  Le sigh.Â


 I got the supergoop cc before and it lasted me a while.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 15, 2013)

So I messaged BB on Facebook, about the Newgistics issue.  They of course replied about hazmat items being sent ground, blah blah blah.

Then they said about Newgistics... " They actually have much better transits than USPS Parcel Post."   Uhm, I don't think so.

So I responded back about when they started this policy, because I've received hazmat items of various kinds, in 95% of my orders, some of which were in the last month.  All shipped USPS 2/3 day shipping.

And that people are posting they are getting orders with no hazmat items shipped Newgistics.

I questioned the point of a policy that isn't being used properly or consistently. And I told them that whoever they spoke to in "logistics" is full of BS.  That I get the policy, but it is bunk.

We'll see what they respond to that...  lol 

Meanwhile... I wait for my monthly box.  I'm supposed to be getting It's a 10, the body cream that smells like pencil shavings, lol, a choco pod, chella, and a nail polish.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my 30-month code!  Whichâ€¦  I got last month and used.  But I have $20 in gift cards and 400 points to use, so I could get $85 worth of stuff before spending a cent.  I guess I'll be spending quality time with the site preparing a shopping list and finding out whether it works again this weekend!
Sweet! I would be sneaking some of those chocolates into the cart, since they are back in stock.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 15, 2013)

They're probably saying Newgistics is a hazmat thing because it sounds better than Newgsistics is "cheaper for us" yet "slower for you, but too bad."  

They'll never admit to a cost issue, even though I bet that's what it comes down to, bottom line FOR THEM.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Meanwhile... I wait for my monthly box.  I'm supposed to be getting It's a 10, the body cream that smells like pencil shavings, lol, a choco pod, chella, and a nail polish. 
Box #3 ???

I just received Box 3 a few days ago. I didn't try the body cream yet but now I cannot wait to go home and see if this is true. I'm ok with that anyway because the sample is small and I love everything else in the box. FYI: I got the popcorn choco pod.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Has anyone changed their shipping address just for a month? I'm debating having my BBs sent to my parent's house in December since i'll be there for the holidays and I'm 100% positive they'll arrive before I even get there, if not right after.


----------



## easybreezy (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I messaged BB on Facebook, about the Newgistics issue.  They of course replied about hazmat items being sent ground, blah blah blah.

Then they said about Newgistics... " They actually have much better transits than USPS Parcel Post."   Uhm, I don't think so.

So I responded back about when they started this policy, because I've received hazmat items of various kinds, in 95% of my orders, some of which were in the last month.  All shipped USPS 2/3 day shipping.

And that people are posting they are getting orders with no hazmat items shipped Newgistics.

I questioned the point of a policy that isn't being used properly or consistently. And I told them that whoever they spoke to in "logistics" is full of BS.  That I get the policy, but it is bunk.

We'll see what they respond to that...  lol 

Meanwhile... I wait for my monthly box.  I'm supposed to be getting It's a 10, the body cream that smells like pencil shavings, lol, a choco pod, chella, and a nail polish.
Thank you for doing that!  I would have if my recent order had shipped Newgistics.

I just think it is strange that they got enough complaints earlier this year to switch back to USPS and even send an email out to customers apologizing for the slow shipping that did not meet their standards for service.  And yet they are back to using it again?  Especially during this holiday season when people are going to parties and travelling, I think it is important for people to know how long their orders are going to take to get to them.  I know they are doing free shipping at only $25 through the holidays and that has to raise their costs a lot, but I think the customers deserve at least a notification about the shipping changes in case they were planning on the usual 2-4 days orders usually take to get to them.  Then the customer can make an informed decision on whether to upgrade to better paid shipping or purchase somewhere else (which I am sure is what they are trying to avoid).  Still, I think BB has a reputation of great customer service and high quality product, so I feel like this falls a little short of that.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's my Box #28 and a swatch of Top Shelf.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hmmmm why am I not surprised that the mysery packs went out of stock just in time for Discovery Dash and now they are magically back in stock?




  Oh well, now I can place my order!


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 15, 2013)

I received my box #37 today:  Eyeko mascara in black (didn't really need another mascara, but it will be put to use, and is waterproof); Vasanti Brighten Up! (already had this from a pick-two... I like it.); Laura Mercier Lip Glace in Opal (favorite item! Perfect color for me! looks to be about 1/ 2 size of full size); Tiossan body cream in Femme (I like the scent, though I don't really like the container...I hate reaching into jars and getting lotion under my nails..); Ahmad tea in Black Currant, Jasmine and English Tea (ok.. I like tea, though I REALLY love chocolate...).

Not a bad box, good combination of products that I will use.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 15, 2013)

> I got box #48:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: My thoughts on the contents...



*Stainiac* - I've tried this before under my other accountÂ and really liked it, so I'll definitely be hoarding this as a spare.Â  *DDF Amplifying Elixir* - Wow, I had no idea what this could be just from the name. After reading up, it seems to beÂ a serum. It only has 3 Birchbox reviews so I have no idea what to expect. Hopefully it works miracles! If you ladies know anything about this, please fill me in!Â  *Folle de Joie* - Eh, I usually don't care to receive perfumes, but how can I complain in a 6-item box? Plus, I know this perfume is pretty highly beloved by other subscribers, so it will be nice to see what the hype is all about.Â  *Ahmad Teas* - I love tea, so this is definitely a welcome extra. (Although, chocolate would have been 100x better)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*Tiossan Body Cream* - Again, not overly excited by this, but I'll still use it up. Body creams just don't do anything for me, usually.Â  *Color Club* - Welp, I don't use nail polish, so I'll definitely be passing this sample on.Â 

Overall, I'm happy that it is a six item box and my items are a pretty good mix of skincare, makeup, extras, and fragrance! My shipping still has not updated, so I have no idea when I'll actually getÂ this little box of goodies.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box #3 ???

I just received Box 3 a few days ago. I didn't try the body cream yet but now I cannot wait to go home and see if this is true. I'm ok with that anyway because the sample is small and I love everything else in the box. FYI: I got the popcorn choco pod.
I have no idea what box number mine was, just what is in it, and the listed weight was .700.  I was too lazy to look up box number this time.

I hope I get popcorn chocolate!  Since I hate orange chocolate and honey chocolate... I'm just assuming I'll get one of those two, so I'm not let down if I really do, lol.

I'm not too excited about my box this month.  I got decent items, but I wont use the it's a 10 (I'll give to my MIL since she uses it), I don't like CC nail polish, the body cream people say is like a nickel's size worth and stinks... the chella is a repeat for me, but I like it so a back up is cool.

Win some, lose some.  I've had 5 great boxes in a row, so I'm hesitant to change my profile up just yet.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm honestly beginning to think I'm the only person to get Box #51.  Not that I'm complaining, of course, I just wish I could see what kind of candy bar, lip gloss color, and nail polish color I'm getting!   I haven't seen this box on the Birchbox FB page, Instagram, OR here, which has never happened to me!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb51

Thankfully, tracking has updated to show it's in my state, so hopefully Friday at the latest!  I want it to fly to me on little wings, because it's pretty much my dream box!
I'm getting box #51. I'm very excited about everything except the lip gloss.


----------



## disconik (Nov 15, 2013)

Strange things are afoot at the Circle K...

My mom got box 32 in and it didn't have her full size chocolate bar.  She emailed customer service last night regarding the omission.  All she received back was an acknowledgement of receipt email.  She was about to send them another email because she noticed that they'd completely removed the bar from the box 32 page.  She checked her points and they gave her 100 points credited as a "sample error."  She gets her bb first, her ipsy first, AND 100 BB points.  She has better sub box karma than me.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for doing that!  I would have if my recent order had shipped Newgistics.

I just think it is strange that they got enough complaints earlier this year to switch back to USPS and even send an email out to customers apologizing for the slow shipping that did not meet their standards for service.  And yet they are back to using it again?  Especially during this holiday season when people are going to parties and travelling, I think it is important for people to know how long their orders are going to take to get to them.  I know they are doing free shipping at only $25 through the holidays and that has to raise their costs a lot, but I think the customers deserve at least a notification about the shipping changes in case they were planning on the usual 2-4 days orders usually take to get to them.  Then the customer can make an informed decision on whether to upgrade to better paid shipping or purchase somewhere else (which I am sure is what they are trying to avoid).  Still, I think BB has a reputation of great customer service and high quality product, so I feel like this falls a little short of that.
I don't have a current order coming Newgistics...but I was thinking of ordering perfume soon... I wont if it risks being sent Newgistics.  If I'm buying 100$ perfume, I deserve better shipping than that!

Yeah, they lowered the minimum order by half, but it is the holiday season.  People are going to be buying a LOT more than usual, so they should be able to eat the shipping differences if there are any.

What gets me, is the post office hasn't changed regulations (to my knowledge--and I could be wrong) in the last 5 months.  I say 5 months, because the last 5 months I've received all but my first order with them via USPS, and all of those have been 2/3 day shipping.

Other online companies can send hazmat items regularly, and people can too, with no issues.

They can send them snail mail via USPS, they just choose to cheap out and go Newgistics.  Which is against everything they stated they were changing just 5 months ago.

According to their policy, you can't even order hazmat items if you want expedited shipping--because those will go air--and they're claiming they can't send those by air all a sudden.  So if they follow policy, they'd send your non-hazmat items via expedited option, and your hazmat item(s) via Newgistics.  Or they'd not allow you to pick expedited shipping in the first place, and send the whole order Newgistics.

They are really, really screwing themselves out of sales if they keep sending orders (whether hazmat items or not) Newgistics!  Most people it takes a 1 1/2 weeks-3 weeks to get their orders when they are used for shipping, and then especially when you account for slower shipping times from excess holiday packages.


----------



## easybreezy (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have a current order coming Newgistics...but I was thinking of ordering perfume soon... I wont if it risks being sent Newgistics.  If I'm buying 100$ perfume, I deserve better shipping than that!

Yeah, they lowered the minimum order by half, but it is the holiday season.  People are going to be buying a LOT more than usual, so they should be able to eat the shipping differences if there are any.

What gets me, is the post office hasn't changed regulations (to my knowledge--and I could be wrong) in the last 5 months.  I say 5 months, because the last 5 months I've received all but my first order with them via USPS, and all of those have been 2/3 day shipping.

Other online companies can send hazmat items regularly, and people can too, with no issues.

They can send them snail mail via USPS, they just choose to cheap out and go Newgistics.  Which is against everything they stated they were changing just 5 months ago.

According to their policy, you can't even order hazmat items if you want expedited shipping--because those will go air--and they're claiming they can't send those by air all a sudden.  So if they follow policy, they'd send your non-hazmat items via expedited option, and your hazmat item(s) via Newgistics.  Or they'd not allow you to pick expedited shipping in the first place, and send the whole order Newgistics.

They are really, really screwing themselves out of sales if they keep sending orders (whether hazmat items or not) Newgistics!  Most people it takes a 1 1/2 weeks-3 weeks to get their orders when they are used for shipping, and then especially when you account for slower shipping times from excess holiday packages.
I agree!  I have only had one of my orders (from June) ship out using Newgistics, and it took about two weeks to get to me.  It was kind of annoying because I ordered some face moisturizers and I was running out of my old one.  If I knew it was going to take two weeks to get to me, I would have gone to a store or ordered from Sephora instead!  Luckily I had some samples to tide me over, but still, it would have been nice to know.

If this hazmat stuff is really the issue (which people have demonstrated that it is not), they could mark on the product page or on the order page that those items will be shipped differently than "regular" items.  I like to be informed as a customer, and other websites I order from provide that courtesy.

Anyway, it just irks me that they tried all of this just a few months ago and ended up apologizing, and now they are back at it.


----------



## jocedun (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last night I used the DDF Amplifying Elixir from my box, and it burned my face and I literally looked (and still somewhat look) like I had been in the sun all day without sunscreen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My skin has never reacted this way before. I have an olive complexion, and my skin isn't sensitive - just normal. It really surprised me! Has anyone else had any kind of reaction like this? 
Oh no! Did the reaction go away?

I actually just applied it (like 10 minutes) ago (followed by my normal moisturizer) and I can definitely say that my face is now more tingly/sensitive than usual. I also don't have senstitive skin, so this sensation is kindof odd to me. My face (especially my cheeks) is also a little red/warm and blotchy right now... but I wouldn't say it's concerning yet. Hmmmm. I don't know, I'm really going to have to keep trying this product to see if this is temporary or not. Next time I think I'll apply it to only have of my face to compare the two sides. 

As a side note, I was SHOCKED by how watery this elixir is. I have used many serums before and none of them were this thin! It's possible that I applied too much because it just came out of the tube so quickly?


----------



## bookie7 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Holiday100 is not working! I'm trying to gift myself (I feel so guilty) a 3 month sub and its saying Holiday100 is invalid. I used it last night to gift my mom a 6 month sub, but it says you can use the code 5 times. Will this correct itself or should I call? I don't want to get "in trouble" by gifting myself a sub. Also, when do you think the mystery packs will be back in stock? Thanks ladies!
I had this problem with gifting myself a sub. I just called and they said to purchase it and they manually put the points on my account for me.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
Oh no! Did the reaction go away?

I actually just applied it (like 10 minutes) ago (followed by my normal moisturizer) and I can definitely say that my face is now more tingly/sensitive than usual. I also don't have senstitive skin, so this sensation is kindof odd to me. My face (especially my cheeks) is also a little red/warm and blotchy right now... but I wouldn't say it's concerning yet. Hmmmm. I don't know, I'm really going to have to keep trying this product to see if this is temporary or not. Next time I think I'll apply it to only have of my face to compare the two sides. 

As a side note, I was SHOCKED by how watery this elixir is. I have used many serums before and none of them were this thin! It's possible that I applied too much because it just came out of the tube so quickly?


It's faded a lot, but I don't think I'll be trying it again. I also might have used too much because it poured out of the tube into my hand (and onto the floor), and I just used whatever was in my hand. I definitely didn't expect it to be so watery. I hope it works much better for you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no! Did the reaction go away?

I actually just applied it (like 10 minutes) ago (followed by my normal moisturizer) and I can definitely say that my face is now more tingly/sensitive than usual. I also don't have senstitive skin, so this sensation is kindof odd to me. My face (especially my cheeks) is also a little red/warm and blotchy right now... but I wouldn't say it's concerning yet. Hmmmm. I don't know, I'm really going to have to keep trying this product to see if this is temporary or not. Next time I think I'll apply it to only have of my face to compare the two sides. 

As a side note, I was SHOCKED by how watery this elixir is. I have used many serums before and none of them were this thin! It's possible that I applied too much because it just came out of the tube so quickly?
I had no reaction to the elixir. It actually soothed my skin after it burned with the Glam Glow.

and yes it was really watery.


----------



## jocedun (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's faded a lot, but I don't think I'll be trying it again. I also might have used too much because it poured out of the tube into my hand (and onto the floor), and I just used whatever was in my hand. I definitely didn't expect it to be so watery. I hope it works much better for you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  
Yeah, my face is now SO RED and SO HOT. I will definitely never use this again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now, it's time to go face the world with my fire red face. Sweet. Hopefully some BB cream will hide my pain. 

Ladies, if you are receiving this DDF sample, definitely make sure to do a spot test. I wish I had!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know this won't help everyone, but it might help some people. If you aren't seeing your tracking number update in newgistics, try copying and pasting the tracking number into the USPS tracking website.  I've noticed with my regular BB that newgistics doesn't update as fast as the USPS site does. I put the tracking from my Snow Day box below.  Newgistics is still showing it floating around somewhere between NJ and MA but the USPS says it's being delivered today.








Lucky! It is the opposite for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Newgistics is usually 2-3 days (and lots of miles) ahead of USPS. I have one order that's already to Boise, ID but USPS still says it is in Indiana 3 days ago. Hopefully it catches up soon!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 15, 2013)

OT but BB product/brand related: I just got back from getting waxed (went to a new girl. she ROCKS. if you're from milwaukee, i'll hook you up) ANYWAY. The post-wax care product they used was the Whish Shave Savour Hair Inhibiting Gel. It was AWESOME. I am considering ordering a full size! Finally, a Whish product I don't hate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 15, 2013)

My order of the Chuao chocolate and mystery pick 2 (lip gloss and nipple lips lanoiln stuff) was sent Newgistics.

btw the bacon chocolate was really yummy!


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My order of the Chuao chocolate and mystery pick 2 (lip gloss and* nipple lips* lanoiln stuff) was sent Newgistics.

btw the bacon chocolate was really yummy!
I dunno why, but this phrasing made me crack up! 



I actually cannot use it because of its name... it's too weird.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 15, 2013)

> > Â  I'm honestly beginning to think I'm the only person to get Box #51. Â Not that I'm complaining, of course, I just wish I could see what kind of candy bar, lip gloss color, andÂ nail polish color I'm getting! Â  I haven't seen this box on the Birchbox FB page, Instagram, OR here, which has never happened to me! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2014/november-2013-bb51 Thankfully, tracking has updated to show it's in my state, so hopefully Friday at the latest! Â I want it to fly to me on little wings, because it's pretty much my dream box!
> 
> 
> I'm getting box #51. I'm very excited about everything except the lip gloss.


 BOX TWIN!!! Yay! I'm wearing the lipgloss now, it's the perfect light nude on me. I'm pretty much in love with everything in this box!


----------



## missionista (Nov 15, 2013)

November box was pretty good for me, but for financial reasons, I cancelled my subscription today.  Have fun in December, everyone!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 15, 2013)

> I have no idea what box number mine was, just what is in it, and the listed weight was .700.Â  I was too lazy to look up box number this time. I hope I get popcorn chocolate!Â  Since I hate orange chocolate and honey chocolate... I'm just assuming I'll get one of those two, so I'm not let down if I really do, lol. I'm not too excited about my box this month.Â  I got decent items, but I wont use the it's a 10 (I'll give to my MIL since she uses it), I don't like CC nail polish, the body cream people say is like a nickel's size worth and stinks... the chella is a repeat for me, but I like it so a back up is cool. Win some, lose some.Â  I've had 5 great boxes in a row, so I'm hesitant to change my profile up just yet.


 Give the CC a shot if it's from the cocktail hot collection! I hate their creams--they're always blotchy, uneven and all together terrible, BUT I have 3 of their metallics and they're AWESOME. I just use one coat!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Give the CC a shot if it's from the cocktail hot collection! I hate their creams--they're always blotchy, uneven and all together terrible, BUT I have 3 of their metallics and they're AWESOME. I just use one coat!
CC creme colors actually have wonderful application and great staying power, I have lots of them and haven't have issues with any of them. Something about the mini bottles we get from BB makes application a little more tricky, but they definitely aren't 'terrible' polishes.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 15, 2013)

> CC creme colorsÂ actually have wonderful application and great staying power, I have lots of them and haven't have issues with any of them. Something about the mini bottles we get from BB makes application a little more tricky, but they definitely aren't 'terrible' polishes.Â


 That's good to know! I loved the colors but the application was so splotchy for me. I also suck at painting my nails and in general have problems with creams, haha. And I do adore their metallic ones, they're some of my prettiest and easiest polishes!


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 15, 2013)

> Has anyone changed their shipping address just for a month? I'm debating having my BBs sent to my parent's house in December since i'll be there for the holidays and I'm 100% positive they'll arrive before I even get there, if not right after.Â


 I ve done it every December and summer for 3 years and never had a problem. Just be sure to change the address early. There's a cutoff date for changing the address, but I'm not sure if it's the 21st or 25th.


----------



## jkfinl (Nov 15, 2013)

Color club Harlem nights collection in Baldwin Blues




Not my favorite.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 15, 2013)

Ohh I like that blue!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 15, 2013)

> Color club Harlem nights collection in Baldwin Blues
> 
> 
> 
> Not my favorite.


 I really like this! I need to put it on my trade wishlist now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Color club Harlem nights collection in Baldwin Blues



Not my favorite.
I think its a gorgeous fall color! I feel like I have some shades similar to it though so it's probably a good thing I got the cobalt blue one instead.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT but BB product/brand related: I just got back from getting waxed (went to a new girl. she ROCKS. if you're from milwaukee, i'll hook you up) ANYWAY. The post-wax care product they used was the* Whish Shave Savour Hair Inhibiting Gel*. It was AWESOME. I am considering ordering a full size! Finally, a Whish product I don't hate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
My friend who I recently got hooked on birchbox I think ordered this stuff a week or so ago! It was this or the ingrown hair serum by whish. I'll have to ask her which one it was and see how she likes it so far.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's faded a lot, but I don't think I'll be trying it again. I also might have used too much because it poured out of the tube into my hand (and onto the floor), and I just used whatever was in my hand. I definitely didn't expect it to be so watery. I hope it works much better for you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

For those of you getting a red flush/rash/blotchies from the DDF serum this month:

The main ingredient in this is Niacinamide (a B vitamin, AKA Niacin).  A lot of people are sensitive to this, and an over dose causes flushing, rashes, and blotchy skin.  It also is known to cause skin sensitivity and tingling, sometimes itching.

Those of you getting reactions are just sensitive to Niacin, if you quit using it, your skin will return to normal.  If you use it 2-3 times and still keep getting these reactions, it isn't going to work for you.  It isn't an ingredient your skin "gets used to", it is a an allergic reaction.  Not many are all out allergic to Niacin, but when taken all at once, or in this case-all over your skin, it goes into your system all at once, which is what causes the flushing/tingling.  The vitamins with it also make the face/neck to react the way the serum is doing for many.

This ingredient, when taken as a vitamin, must be taken in a time-release formula for those sensitive to it, it keeps the redness and sensitivity at bay....  so putting it on topically in potent amounts to your face is even worse.

My mom found this info out when she was pregnant with me, and I myself am sensitive to it too.  Save yourself, LOL!  It is also a common reason why prenatal pills make a lot of women sick.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My friend who I recently got hooked on birchbox I think ordered this stuff a week or so ago! It was this or the ingrown hair serum by whish. I'll have to ask her which one it was and see how she likes it so far.


I have that gel!  In the almond scent.  Smells like almond cookies, but isn't too strong once it sinks in.  If you use it daily it really does work.  My leg hairs grow like a weed, and since I've been using it the past...ohhh..4 months or so, my leg hairs are only growing in 1/3 as fast.  I used to get prickly by the next day, now I can go 2-3 days before I get the pricklies.  It is also a good moisturizer.

I also have the ingrown hair serum from Wish, also works well!  I like that it doesn't have that strong alcohol smell or tingle like the other kinds do.  I haven't had a single ingrown hair since using it, which I use only on days I shave really.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I have that gel!  In the almond scent.  Smells like almond cookies, but isn't too strong once it sinks in.  If you use it daily it really does work.  My leg hairs grow like a weed, and since I've been using it the past...ohhh..4 months or so, my leg hairs are only growing in 1/3 as fast.  I used to get prickly by the next day, now I can go 2-3 days before I get the pricklies.  It is also a good moisturizer.

I also have the ingrown hair serum from Wish, also works well!  I like that it doesn't have that strong alcohol smell or tingle like the other kinds do.  I haven't had a single ingrown hair since using it, which I use only on days I shave really.
I really need this then. My hair grows ridiculously fast, especially in the summer, and its dark, and I hate shaving. I might have to put this in my next BB order.


----------



## jocedun (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
For those of you getting a red flush/rash/blotchies from the DDF serum this month:

The main ingredient in this is Niacinamide (a B vitamin, AKA Niacin).  A lot of people are sensitive to this, and an over dose causes flushing, rashes, and blotchy skin.  It also is known to cause skin sensitivity and tingling, sometimes itching.

Those of you getting reactions are just sensitive to Niacin, if you quit using it, your skin will return to normal.  If you use it 2-3 times and still keep getting these reactions, it isn't going to work for you.  It isn't an ingredient your skin "gets used to", it is a an allergic reaction.  Not many are all out allergic to Niacin, but when taken all at once, or in this case-all over your skin, it goes into your system all at once, which is what causes the flushing/tingling.  The vitamins with it also make the face/neck to react the way the serum is doing for many.

This ingredient, when taken as a vitamin, must be taken in a time-release formula for those sensitive to it, it keeps the redness and sensitivity at bay....  so putting it on topically in potent amounts to your face is even worse.

My mom found this info out when she was pregnant with me, and I myself am sensitive to it too.  Save yourself, LOL!  It is also a common reason why prenatal pills make a lot of women sick.
Wow! This is so helpful! Thanks so much! I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for this in products from now on. After my horrible reaction, I made sure to wash it all off and douse my face in cold water. It eventually faded and I'm feeling better. 

Also, I ended up looking at the reviews on Birchbox and about 1 in 10-15 of the reviews also mentioned getting the horrible burning/flushed reaction. Hopefully other women will read those reviews and know to do a spot test like I should have!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Yeah, my face is now SO RED and SO HOT. I will definitely never use this again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now, it's time to go face the world with my fire red face. Sweet. Hopefully some BB cream will hide my pain.Â  Ladies, if you are receiving this DDF sample, definitely make sure to do a spot test. I wish I had!Â


 I wish I had spot tested too... :-( didn't think I need to since my skin isn't allergic to most things I've tried! My face is currentlyl red and feels like its 200 degrees! I just came on here right away to see if anyone else had a reaction. Will not use this again!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 15, 2013)

> For those of you getting a red flush/rash/blotchies from the DDF serum this month: The main ingredient in this is Niacinamide (a B vitamin, AKA Niacin).Â  A lot of people are sensitive to this, and an over dose causes flushing, rashes, and blotchy skin.Â  It also is known to cause skin sensitivity and tingling, sometimes itching. Those of you getting reactions are just sensitive to Niacin, if you quit using it, your skin will return to normal.Â  If you use it 2-3 times and still keep getting these reactions, it isn't going to work for you.Â  It isn't an ingredient your skin "gets used to", it is a an allergic reaction.Â  Not many are all out allergic to Niacin, but when taken all at once, or in this case-all over your skin, it goes into your system all at once, which is what causes the flushing/tingling.Â  The vitamins with it also make the face/neck to react the way the serum is doing for many. This ingredient, when taken as a vitamin, must be taken in a time-release formula for those sensitive to it, it keeps the redness and sensitivity at bay....Â  so putting it on topically in potent amountsÂ to your face is even worse. My mom found this info out when she was pregnant with me, and I myself am sensitive to it too.Â  Save yourself, LOL!Â  It is also a common reason why prenatal pills make a lot of women sick.


 Thanks! Interesting and helpful facts! That makes sense now why certain vitamins make me quite sick too... I'll have to look out for this.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Wow! This is so helpful! Thanks so much! I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for this in products from now on.Â After my horrible reaction, I made sure to wash it all off and douse my face in cold water. It eventually faded and I'm feeling better.Â  Also, I ended up looking at the reviews on Birchbox and about 1 in 10-15 of the reviews also mentioned getting the horrible burning/flushed reaction. Hopefully other women will read those reviews and know to do a spot test like IÂ should have!Â


 I did the same thing and took 2 Benadryl tablets. It's starting to feel better finally... I put my face in the freezer when the cold water didn't help that much. Lol.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did the same thing and took 2 Benadryl tablets. It's starting to feel better finally... I put my face in the freezer when the cold water didn't help that much. Lol.
Aww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I feel so bad for you all right now, I know EXACTLY what you're feeling, all too well.

If any of you have some aloe vera gel or some after sun burn lotion, try putting some on your skin tonight.  Or brew some regular tea, and blot your skin with a paper towel soaked in the tea.  It should help with the hotness you're feeling.

And the Benadryl really helps, like caseybean said.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Aww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I feel so bad for you all right now, I know EXACTLY what you're feeling, all too well. If any of you have some aloe vera gel or some after sun burn lotion, try putting some on your skin tonight.Â  Or brew some regular tea, and blot your skin with a paper towel soaked in the tea.Â  It should help with the hotness you're feeling. And the Benadryl really helps, like caseybean said.


 Ooh! Good idea on the aloe and tea! Didn't even think of that, but that's what I also do for sunburn. That's exactly what this feels/looks like. Thanks! I just hope it goes away by tomorrow. I have a costume party to attend and reeeeeally don't wanna be a red faced cop! Lol.


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just posted about this in the promo codes thread. I received another 16 month code which I sadly could not use last month so I was hoping they had extended it to me out of the goodness of their hearts. I tried it and same thing... promo code not valid. I guess they have a glitch in their promo mailings. Sigh.
I got a second 16 month code today too. I didn't try to use it, but I used it when I got it before so I doubt it will work again.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I have that gel!  In the almond scent.  Smells like almond cookies, but isn't too strong once it sinks in.  If you use it daily it really does work.  My leg hairs grow like a weed, and since I've been using it the past...ohhh..4 months or so, my leg hairs are only growing in 1/3 as fast.  I used to get prickly by the next day, now I can go 2-3 days before I get the pricklies.  It is also a good moisturizer.

I also have the ingrown hair serum from Wish, also works well!  I like that it doesn't have that strong alcohol smell or tingle like the other kinds do.  I haven't had a single ingrown hair since using it, which I use only on days I shave really.
Yes!!! That's the one they used on me. It smells SO good 




 I kinda want to order it from BB for the points and the discount but I feel like I should be using it sooner rather than later.


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 15, 2013)

I finally received my box in the mail!






The fatty Sundays pretzel is literally the size of my pinky and it looks like a cigarette LOL. The Dr. Jart BB cream sample was also the size of my pinky and the shampoo and conditioner were in foil packets.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully the Chella and Bare Love Body are good!


----------



## disconik (Nov 16, 2013)

> I finally received my box in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A little goes a long way with the Dr. Jart. I got probably 5 or 6 applications when I got my sample. I loved it so much I ended up buying the full size!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't think I've seen a discount code since my 9 month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 16, 2013)

They can be super erratic about sending out codes. I got one last month (16 month code) that was only good for 1 day! Then I got an email today saying that I had yet another 16 month code (this time good for 2 weeks). Wouldn't you know it, I went to use it and it didn't work. One of the BB CS people honored it by email a week after it expired last time I got it, though, so I'm not going to send an email so I can double-dip


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 16, 2013)

> A little goes a long way with the Dr. Jart. I got probably 5 or 6 applications when I got my sample. I loved it so much I ended up buying the full size!


 Oh wow that sounds amazing that you could get so much use out of that tiny thing haha. I don't really use BB cream though cause I like sheer coverage more so I might end up swapping this out. Thanks for the input!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 16, 2013)

I never got an email about a 3 month code that people said they received so I emailed them and asked because I was ready to place an order and they responded saying that I could either place the order and they would credit back the 20% onto my card or I could call and they would place the order taking off the 20%, so I would email them.

I chose option one and had them adjust off the 20% after the fact and I got to keep the extra points and they adjust 20% off the total of the order before the free pick 2 was adjusted off, saving me an extra $2.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 16, 2013)

> For those of you getting a red flush/rash/blotchies from the DDF serum this month: The main ingredient in this is Niacinamide (a B vitamin, AKA Niacin).Â  A lot of people are sensitive to this, and an over dose causes flushing, rashes, and blotchy skin.Â  It also is known to cause skin sensitivity and tingling, sometimes itching. Those of you getting reactions are just sensitive to Niacin, if you quit using it, your skin will return to normal.Â  If you use it 2-3 times and still keep getting these reactions, it isn't going to work for you.Â  It isn't an ingredient your skin "gets used to", it is a an allergic reaction.Â  Not many are all out allergic to Niacin, but when taken all at once, or in this case-all over your skin, it goes into your system all at once, which is what causes the flushing/tingling.Â  The vitamins with it also make the face/neck to react the way the serum is doing for many. This ingredient, when taken as a vitamin, must be taken in a time-release formula for those sensitive to it, it keeps the redness and sensitivity at bay....Â  so putting it on topically in potent amountsÂ to your face is even worse. My mom found this info out when she was pregnant with me, and I myself am sensitive to it too.Â  Save yourself, LOL!Â  It is also a common reason why prenatal pills make a lot of women sick.


 Flushing from Niacin *isn't* always an allergic reaction....topical niacin increases the microcirculation at the surface of your skin which causes tingling and redness. It opens up your pores and oxygenates your skin which in theory makes serums more effective. Niacin is the ingredient that gives the "tingle" in tingle tanning lotions It makes MOST people red &amp; blotchy and most people experience the tingle. Some people like it, others find it uncomfortable. Niacin is not recommended for use in supplement form or topically for pregnant women.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Flushing from Niacin *isn't* always an allergic reaction....topical niacin increases the microcirculation at the surface of your skin which causes tingling and redness. It opens up your pores and oxygenates your skin which in theory makes serums more effective.


Niacin is the ingredient that gives the "tingle" in tingle tanning lotions

It makes MOST people red &amp; blotchy and most people experience the tingle. Some people like it, others find it uncomfortable.

Niacin is not recommended for use in supplement form or topically for pregnant women.
Alot of people take niacin to flush their systems out. It makes your face red and it feels like you are hot. Call a pharmacist if you are concerned.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A little goes a long way with the Dr. Jart. I got probably 5 or 6 applications when I got my sample. I loved it so much I ended up buying the full size!
Oh wow that sounds amazing that you could get so much use out of that tiny thing haha. I don't really use BB cream though cause I like sheer coverage more so I might end up swapping this out. Thanks for the input!



BB cream is sheer coverage.....the Dr Jart is anyway.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 16, 2013)

Also, if you do feel tingling/flush from the serum, it WILL stop even if you don't wash it off. The effects of topical niacin only last about 30 minutes.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 16, 2013)

> Alot of people take niacin to flush their systems out. It makes your face red and it feels like you are hot. Call a pharmacist if you are concerned.


 Niacin supplements can also keep mosquitoes at bay! So many uses for it.


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 16, 2013)

> BB cream is sheer coverage.....the Dr Jart is anyway.


 I tried a different brand before and it felt too heavy. I'll give this a try then! I normally prefer powder foundation haha


----------



## cosmickitten (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a question.. I'm moving from San Diego to San Francisco in mid January and will need to cancel my sub that month, as I will not know when my box will arrive so I can't plan out which address to have it sent to. 

Does anyone know if it is possible for me to skip my sub for Jan and go back to it for Feb, without having to reapply for membership and wait? I also have a few reward points in my account that I would like to save for the future.. would I still be able to keep them after I unsubscribe and then re-subscribe? Or if there is an easier way to do this, please let me know!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cosmickitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question.. I'm moving from San Diego to San Francisco in mid January and will need to cancel my sub that month, as I will not know when my box will arrive so I can't plan out which address to have it sent to. 



Does anyone know if it is possible for me to skip my sub for Jan and go back to it for Feb, without having to reapply for membership and wait? I also have a few reward points in my account that I would like to save for the future.. would I still be able to keep them after I unsubscribe and then re-subscribe? Or if there is an easier way to do this, please let me know!
You get to keep the points, but they don't have a skip option.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 16, 2013)

> > Has anyone changed their shipping address just for a month? I'm debating having my BBs sent to my parent's house in December since i'll be there for the holidays and I'm 100% positive they'll arrive before I even get there, if not right after.Â
> 
> 
> I ve done it every December and summer for 3 years and never had a problem. Just be sure to change the address early. There's a cutoff date for changing the address, but I'm not sure if it's the 21st or 25th.


 Thanks! I'm going to do it. Worse case it goes to my house and I have to wait to get it til I get back. I'll make sure to set reminders on my phone to switch it back for January as soon as December ships!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

I moved in the middle of the month and as long as you notify them of an address change by the 25th of the month before that next box, they will be able to accommodate you. So as long as by the 25th you know what your address is, you should be good to go if that makes sense.



> I have a question..Â I'm moving from San Diego to San Francisco in mid January and will need to cancel my sub that month, as I will not know when my box will arrive so I can't plan out which address to have it sent to.Â   Does anyone know if it isÂ possible for me to skip my sub for Jan and go back to it for Feb, without having to reapply for membership and wait? I also have a few reward points in my account that I would like to save for the future.. would I still be able to keep them after I unsubscribe and then re-subscribe? Or if there is an easier way to do this, please let me know!


----------



## cosmickitten (Nov 16, 2013)

I see.. hopefully I will know by then what my new address is. Thanks for the help!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks! Interesting and helpful facts! That makes sense now why certain vitamins make me quite sick too... I'll have to look out for this.
Vitamins in general can make anyone feel nauseated if they are taken on an empty stomach.  A lot of people don't realize this because most people don't read the instructions on vitamin bottles (I am also guilty of this!) because of the perceived safety of them.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also, if you do feel tingling/flush from the serum, it WILL stop even if you don't wash it off. The effects of topical niacin only last about 30 minutes.
I don't mean to be rude or argue, but this is not accurate for people sensitive to it.  The effect may only last 30 or so minutes for people who aren't sensitive to it, but for those who are (and the ladies here sharing stories about their face feeling "on fire" etc obviously are) --it can last several hours, to several days (depending on how their body reacts/how much they put on/and how often, if they're using it topically in conjunction with orally).

There is a BIG difference in your face getting a little red, feeling warm, and some tingles (a typical reaction to niacin) vs. OMG my face feels on fire, I'm red as ketchup/ a sunburn, or I can't move or touch my face or it feels like somebody is rubbing sand paper all over it, or itchy as hell.  The latter is an allergic reaction to an over dose of niacin for those sensitive to it.

I have no idea about what they put in prescription prenatal vitamins, but for most of the over the counter prenatal multivitamins, niacin is present, usually 100% daily value and even up to 225%+  daily value, per dose.  Same values are often found in B-complex vitamins for daily use.  It is recommended that pregnant women take prenatal multivitamins, so I don't see how niacin can be something not recommended for use while pregnant if they put it in most of the pills they in turn want women to take.  A lot of prenatal multivitamins over compensate on daily value of most ingredients they contain.  For those who get sick taking them (and regular multivitamins etc), a common reaction is feeling kind of hot, queasy, dizzy, flushed/blotchy, and itchy.  Not all cases, but a lot of time--the niacin is the major culprit for that reaction from them (along with magnesium and vitamin d).  Switched to a sustained/timed release version, most of those reactions go away.

Niacin can do good things for people, but for those sensitive to it, unless it is time release/sustained release, it often does more harm than good...

Unrelated to your post... but I think BB should have included a warning on this particular product.  Niacin has long been a known to cause bad reactions.  People should be informed about what is typical of it (like you said..some slight redness, few tingles, goes away pretty quick) and what is along the lines of an allergic reaction (sunburn red, hurts, face on fire, itchy, lasting all day, etc).  Most companies skip on this important information, and people unfortunately keep using the product sometimes, thinking it is normal, when it isn't.  They also need a warning on not using it with other products like BHA/AHA.. I feel bad for the poor girl on Facebook who wrote about her experience because she used the DDF after those two acids, not knowing what or how the niacin works before hand, she just thought it was your average serum.

Maybe I'm just over sensitive/aware of issues like this.  I made my mother allergic to EVERYTHING under the sun practically when she was pregnant with me (I'm soooo nice, haha)... and I'm very sensitive of a lot of things myself... and it gets worse as I get older.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I've grown up scrutinizing every ingredient in every product so I don't "kill" my mom or myself.  It is like people now days with peanut allergies, can't even be in same room with it, or touch it later after somebody "infected" with the culprit did.  Aaaand I'm rambling.. I talk/type too much, lol.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 16, 2013)

If you've never used a topical niacin product and use it without expecting the tingle it can definitely catch you by surprise and feel like your skin is "on fire" I have a lot of experience with topical niacin creams (I used to work for a company that marketed them) and knew exactly what to expect when I first tried one and still thought it felt intense. It's definitely something that takes getting used to. Yes, some people have extra sensitivity to it, I'm just pointing out that what they are describing is actually very normal and typical for niacin products. ***also I wasnt referring to "slight redness" or "slight tingling"- bright red, blotchy skin and hot tingling/burning/itching is VERY typical with topical niacin. I'm not trying to be argumentative either! I just keep seeing places to clarify!


----------



## plumplant (Nov 16, 2013)

And timed release niacin supplements that you mentioned in your OP are not recommended for pregnancy, I wasn't referring to the dose in prenatals, because prenatals don't contain over and above the daily recommended dose.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't mean to be rude or argue, but this is not accurate for people sensitive to it.  The effect may only last 30 or so minutes for people who aren't sensitive to it, but for those who are (and the ladies here sharing stories about their face feeling "on fire" etc obviously are) --it can last several hours, to several days (depending on how their body reacts/how much they put on/and how often, if they're using it topically in conjunction with orally).

There is a BIG difference in your face getting a little red, feeling warm, and some tingles (a typical reaction to niacin) vs. OMG my face feels on fire, I'm red as ketchup/ a sunburn, or I can't move or touch my face or it feels like somebody is rubbing sand paper all over it, or itchy as hell.  The latter is an allergic reaction to an over dose of niacin for those sensitive to it.

I have no idea about what they put in prescription prenatal vitamins, but for most of the over the counter prenatal multivitamins, niacin is present, usually 100% daily value and even up to 225%+  daily value, per dose.  Same values are often found in B-complex vitamins for daily use.  It is recommended that pregnant women take prenatal multivitamins, so I don't see how niacin can be something not recommended for use while pregnant if they put it in most of the pills they in turn want women to take.  A lot of prenatal multivitamins over compensate on daily value of most ingredients they contain.  For those who get sick taking them (and regular multivitamins etc), a common reaction is feeling kind of hot, queasy, dizzy, flushed/blotchy, and itchy.  Not all cases, but a lot of time--the niacin is the major culprit for that reaction from them (along with magnesium and vitamin d).  Switched to a sustained/timed release version, most of those reactions go away.

Niacin can do good things for people, but for those sensitive to it, unless it is time release/sustained release, it often does more harm than good...

Unrelated to your post... but I think BB should have included a warning on this particular product.  Niacin has long been a known to cause bad reactions.  People should be informed about what is typical of it (like you said..some slight redness, few tingles, goes away pretty quick) and what is along the lines of an allergic reaction (sunburn red, hurts, face on fire, itchy, lasting all day, etc).  Most companies skip on this important information, and people unfortunately keep using the product sometimes, thinking it is normal, when it isn't.  They also need a warning on not using it with other products like BHA/AHA.. I feel bad for the poor girl on Facebook who wrote about her experience because she used the DDF after those two acids, not knowing what or how the niacin works before hand, she just thought it was your average serum.

Maybe I'm just over sensitive/aware of issues like this.  I made my mother allergic to EVERYTHING under the sun practically when she was pregnant with me (I'm soooo nice, haha)... and I'm very sensitive of a lot of things myself... and it gets worse as I get older.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I've grown up scrutinizing every ingredient in every product so I don't "kill" my mom or myself.  It is like people now days with peanut allergies, can't even be in same room with it, or touch it later after somebody "infected" with the culprit did.  Aaaand I'm rambling.. I talk/type too much, lol.
I don't think @plumplant was being rude. I used to work in a pharmacy and people would ask the pharmacist all the time about niacin. It makes you feel like you are on fire! It causes your face to be red and you get hot flashes. I know some people are sensitive/allergic to it. I think if you have any questions about you should either go to the pharmacy and ask your pharmacist about it or call one. They can tell you if they think what you are experiencing is normal or not. Alot of people take niacin to get their cholesterol down or to flush drugs out of their system. I have heard the pharmacist tell people to take it at night before bed so it doesn't bother them as much. I was only a tech so the info I am giving out isn't professional so that is why I have said talk to your pharmacist.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 16, 2013)

> For those of you getting a red flush/rash/blotchies from the DDF serum this month: The main ingredient in this is Niacinamide (a B vitamin, AKA Niacin).Â  A lot of people are sensitive to this, and an over dose causes flushing, rashes, and blotchy skin.Â  It also is known to cause skin sensitivity and tingling, sometimes itching. Those of you getting reactions are just sensitive to Niacin, if you quit using it, your skin will return to normal.Â  If you use it 2-3 times and still keep getting these reactions, it isn't going to work for you.Â  It isn't an ingredient your skin "gets used to", it is a an allergic reaction.Â  Not many are all out allergic to Niacin, but when taken all at once, or in this case-all over your skin, it goes into your system all at once, which is what causes the flushing/tingling.Â  The vitamins with it also make the face/neck to react the way the serum is doing for many. This ingredient, when taken as a vitamin, must be taken in a time-release formula for those sensitive to it, it keeps the redness and sensitivity at bay....Â  so putting it on topically in potent amountsÂ to your face is even worse. My mom found this info out when she was pregnant with me, and I myself am sensitive to it too.Â  Save yourself, LOL!Â  It is also a common reason why prenatal pills make a lot of women sick.


 I am allergic to niacin. I got a full blown all over body rash. When I went to my doc, she said the redness and blotchiness were typical side effects that would go away fairly quickly and that (for people not allergic) it is something you should start with low doses of and gradually increase. The biggest problems occur when you try and take a large dose too soon. We were speaking of oral supplements not creams but just wanted to throw that out there for anyone it may help. I got a niacin rash that was soooo annoying. Since that, I stay away from anything with niacin in the ingredient list.


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 16, 2013)

On the subject of niacin...yes it is well documented that it causes flushing. It is expected and does go away. It does however make some people uncomfortable, if it does you, stop using. I take a non flushing version of the oral and it is fine. That being said, in the past I worked for a pharma company that makes the prescription strength one--I talked to quiet a few people who experienced it. IF you had an issue, please call the company to report the type of reaction you had. All of this information does get reported to the FDA, either a a straight up individual report or part of an aggrate report depending on the severity. This information is used by companies and the government on updating labels and warnings. I have worked in drug/medical device safety for 10 years and I cannot emphasize enough how valuable this data is for everyone. If you need information on now to report this either to the manufacturer or FDA, please sent me a message.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 16, 2013)

> I have a question..Â I'm moving from San Diego to San Francisco in mid January and will need to cancel my sub that month, as I will not know when my box will arrive so I can't plan out which address to have it sent to.Â   Does anyone know if it isÂ possible for me to skip my sub for Jan and go back to it for Feb, without having to reapply for membership and wait? I also have a few reward points in my account that I would like to save for the future.. would I still be able to keep them after I unsubscribe and then re-subscribe? Or if there is an easier way to do this, please let me know!


 if you have a monthly subscription you can cancel for a month and then start it back up the next month without having to rejoin the wait list. previous subscribers get to skip the wait list.


----------



## Clackey (Nov 16, 2013)

I finally got a second sub.  I have loved my entire box for several months now.  However, I have pretty much hated everything in my Ipsy bag.  So  out with Ipsy and in with more Birchbox!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 16, 2013)

> I finally got a second sub. Â I have loved my entire box for several months now. Â However, I have pretty much hated everything in my Ipsy bag. Â So Â out with Ipsy and in with more Birchbox!


 The second sub has been working really well for me. If one box is a bust, the other will usually make up for it. The sub on my boyfriend's account gets the best boxes.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Did everyone get an email from BB about free shipping on all orders from now until the end of the year?


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 16, 2013)

> > Â  It's faded a lot, but I don't think I'll be trying it again. I alsoÂ might have used too muchÂ because it poured out of the tube into my hand (and onto the floor), and I just used whatever was in my hand.Â I definitely didn't expect it to be so watery. I hope it works much better for you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â
> 
> 
> For those of you getting a red flush/rash/blotchies from the DDF serum this month: The main ingredient in this is Niacinamide (a B vitamin, AKA Niacin).Â  A lot of people are sensitive to this, and an over dose causes flushing, rashes, and blotchy skin.Â  It also is known to cause skin sensitivity and tingling, sometimes itching. Those of you getting reactions are just sensitive to Niacin, if you quit using it, your skin will return to normal.Â  If you use it 2-3 times and still keep getting these reactions, it isn't going to work for you.Â  It isn't an ingredient your skin "gets used to", it is a an allergic reaction.Â  Not many are all out allergic to Niacin, but when taken all at once, or in this case-all over your skin, it goes into your system all at once, which is what causes the flushing/tingling.Â  The vitamins with it also make the face/neck to react the way the serum is doing for many. This ingredient, when taken as a vitamin, must be taken in a time-release formula for those sensitive to it, it keeps the redness and sensitivity at bay....Â  so putting it on topically in potent amountsÂ to your face is even worse. My mom found this info out when she was pregnant with me, and I myself am sensitive to it too.Â  Save yourself, LOL!Â  It is also a common reason why prenatal pills make a lot of women sick.


 Thank you for this information! I now know to check the ingredients for Niacin. I'm sure that's what it was because I get a "Niacin flush" from 5-hour energy shots, too. (Which is why I don't drink them anymore.)


----------



## tanya0949 (Nov 16, 2013)

> Did everyone get an email from BB about free shipping on all orders from now until the end of the year?Â


 No but that's awesome. Do you need a code for the free shipping?


----------



## natashaia (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a weird situation that I need advice on. So I get two subscriptions, and one of mine arrived Tuesday. I ran into the mailman and he helped me sift through a tub full of pink boxes(apparently lots of BB subscribers in my building). But my second subscription says delivered Thursday(with the gold delivery confirmation thing) but I stil haven gotten it. Should I email BB or should I wait? I know they won't see it until Monday anyway.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No but that's awesome. Do you need a code for the free shipping?
I'm trying to post a pic of the email, but my computer is going nuts :/

No code, but I'm POSITIVE the shipping will be through Newgistics..hazmat items or not.

Grrr..


----------



## knightsgirl (Nov 16, 2013)

I got my box today! CC polish was dark n stormy and looks EXACTLY like the Nailtini I got in my ipsy lol! The one thing I was really excited about was the Chella highlighter and it's missing from my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I emailed BB, I hope they still have them to send! My piece of chocolate had like pop rocks in it, which was totally weird.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a weird situation that I need advice on.

So I get two subscriptions, and one of mine arrived Tuesday. I ran into the mailman and he helped me sift through a tub full of pink boxes(apparently lots of BB subscribers in my building). But my second subscription says delivered Thursday(with the gold delivery confirmation thing) but I stil haven gotten it. Should I email BB or should I wait? I know they won't see it until Monday anyway.
Sounds like someone might have taken your box by mistake. I'd email BB now. No sense in waiting if it already shows as delivered!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 16, 2013)

> > Alot of people take niacin to flush their systems out. It makes your face red and it feels like you are hot. Call a pharmacist if you are concerned.
> 
> 
> Niacin supplements can also keep mosquitoes at bay! So many uses for it.


 Lol. Niacin doesn't keep mosquitoes at bay for me. I take a high-potency B Vitamin supplement that includes Niacin every other day, and mosquitoes love me.


----------



## AshleyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did everyone get an email from BB about free shipping on all orders from now until the end of the year? 
I did get this. I thought it was weird there was no code or anything. I shouldn't buy anything else from BB this year, but now it is super tempting!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 16, 2013)

I didn't get that email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ILikeGiants (Nov 16, 2013)

I ordered two gift-subsciptions for my two best friends for Christmas, ordered two boxes of Chuao chocopods to give as Christmas presents to bring each order up to $35, and then got these two pick 2's:





And I got 200 bonus points in the process thanks to HOLIDAY100. Birchbox has some pretty awesome deals!


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 16, 2013)

Got my welcome box for the sub I gifted myself. In case anyone is curious as to what's inside (still waiting on my 1st sub box!):




The shampoo and conditioner and supergoop aren't all that exciting, but the stainiac could be fun and I got the evologie stay clear in my last box and loved it so I was excited about that since the sample is 1/3 the full price, so now I have 2/3 of a $62 product!!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 16, 2013)

> I ordered two gift-subsciptions for my two best friends for Christmas, ordered two boxes of Chuao chocopods to give as Christmas presentsÂ to bring each order up to $35, and then got these two pick 2's:
> 
> And I got 200 bonus points in the process thanks to HOLIDAY100. Birchbox has some pretty awesome deals!


 I've really wanted to try the Amika dry shampoo. You got great Pick-Twos. Mine are always so painfully mediocre.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've really wanted to try the Amika dry shampoo. You got great Pick-Twos. Mine are always so painfully mediocre.
I'll let you know what I think when I try it. My Pick 2's aren't normally this good - I lucked out this time. Better luck to you for your future ones!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my welcome box for the sub I gifted myself. In case anyone is curious as to what's inside (still waiting on my 1st sub box!):




The shampoo and conditioner and supergoop aren't all that exciting, but the stainiac could be fun and I got the evologie stay clear in my last box and loved it so I was excited about that since the sample is 1/3 the full price, so now I have 2/3 of a $62 product!!
Thanks for posting this!  I'm waiting on my welcome box from my gift sub to myself.  I could see myself using everything in this box so hopefully mine will be similar.  I am only slightly worried about the evologie.  Do you think it would be okay on sensitive skin?  I am always looking for new facial products.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 16, 2013)

> Thanks for posting this! Â I'm waiting on my welcome box from my gift sub to myself. Â I could see myself using everything in this box so hopefully mine will be similar. Â I am only slightly worried about the evologie. Â Do you think it would be okay on sensitive skin? Â I am always looking for new facial products. Â


 I have super sensitive skin and loved the evologie cream for spot treating. Its so little so I don't put it everywhere but when I notice a pimple I will out this on morning and night and by end of day 2, gone. If it wssnt so expensive I'd probably buy a full size, so I use it sparingly so I was thrilled to get this sample again!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have super sensitive skin and loved the evologie cream for spot treating. Its so little so I don't put it everywhere but when I notice a pimple I will out this on morning and night and by end of day 2, gone. If it wssnt so expensive I'd probably buy a full size, so I use it sparingly so I was thrilled to get this sample again!
Thanks!  I will have to try that.


----------



## cosmickitten (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for posting this!  I'm waiting on my welcome box from my gift sub to myself.  I could see myself using everything in this box so hopefully mine will be similar.  I am only slightly worried about the evologie.  Do you think it would be okay on sensitive skin?  I am always looking for new facial products.  
I also used it as a spot treatment for occasional small pimples and they would be completely gone by the second day. I was a little disappointed at first to get this in my first sub box because I stated in my profile that I do not worry about acne, but now I'm so glad I have it for the times I break out during "that time of the month." It's my favorite sample so far.

 

Quote: Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

if you have a monthly subscription you can cancel for a month and then start it back up the next month without having to rejoin the wait list. previous subscribers get to skip the wait list.
Thanks! I think I will do that instead of risking my Jan box being sent to the wrong place.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 16, 2013)

I just got an invite from BB to swing by the new Joie store in my town. The first 50 BB subscribers to go by get a free Folle de Joie lotion (retail $38!). Awesome!


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 16, 2013)

> I just got an invite from BB to swing by the new Joie store in my town. The first 50 BB subscribers to go by get a free Folle de Joie lotion (retail $38!). Awesome!


 That is so awesome! I would be racing there haha.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered two gift-subsciptions for my two best friends for Christmas, ordered two boxes of Chuao chocopods to give as Christmas presents to bring each order up to $35, and then got these two pick 2's:





And I got 200 bonus points in the process thanks to HOLIDAY100. Birchbox has some pretty awesome deals!
Lucky you! I got that dry shampoo in my box, a while back. I bought the fill size with my 13 month coupon. It is my favorite dry shampoo of all time. It doesn't leave chalky residue and it smells amazing.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 16, 2013)

"Topaz" is not my color. It's so weird in person, like wine-brown with a really strong golden shimmer.


----------



## Fitzy44 (Nov 16, 2013)

_I got my box today! Box #13. The eyeko mascara I received is deep blue. I haven't tried it yet but I will let you all know how it looks on my fair haired, fair skinned, brown eyed self. On a side note, I'm expecting an order from glo cosmetics on Monday and 3 orders from Birchbox next week. Did I mention my Birthday is on Wednesday!? Hooray for a beauty haul birthday week!!! _


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2013)

i found the new color club harlem nights nail polishes at bed bath and beyond along with other colors from that brand today for around $4.79 and the sample sized polishes that we normally get in boxes are $2.99. did they say in the video that these polishes were exclusive to bb?

ps. dear birchbox: where is the clicky truck on my main account? i paid you on the 7th and it's day nine...


----------



## alterkate (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry if this is old news, but did anyone else get "apology" points in their account for the late shipping? I have the women's box and the men's box under my main account and I got 100 points for each one! I was really surprised! My box isn't set to show up until the 19th, but they can delay it a couple more weeks if they want to keep handing out the points!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 17, 2013)

> I just got an invite from BB to swing by the new Joie store in my town. The first 50 BB subscribers to go by get a free Folle de Joie lotion (retail $38!). Awesome!


 Want! What city are you in?


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  "Topaz" is not my color. It's so weird in person, like wine-brown with a really strong golden shimmer.




Oooo, I disagree. I think it's a great color on you. What brand is that? It gives you sort of a flapper style.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 17, 2013)

> Want! What city are you in?


 Pasadena, CA!


----------



## lovepinkk (Nov 17, 2013)

> Sorry if this is old news, but did anyone else get "apology" points in their account for the late shipping? I have the women's box and the men's box under my main account and I got 100 points for each one! I was really surprised! My box isn't set to show up until the 19th, but they can delay it a couple more weeks if they want to keep handing out the points!


 Is delayed shipping a common problem this month? My tracking hasn't updated since the 10th, I'm wondering if I should email them?


----------



## plumplant (Nov 17, 2013)

> Sorry if this is old news, but did anyone else get "apology" points in their account for the late shipping? I have the women's box and the men's box under my main account and I got 100 points for each one! I was really surprised! My box isn't set to show up until the 19th, but they can delay it a couple more weeks if they want to keep handing out the points!


 I got 100pts for our men's box this month, but nothing for either women's box. Which is kind of annoying because even though they sent me the tracking on the 10th, it didnt update till the 14th and say it was picked up! And our men's box wasn't even late lol


----------



## missemiee (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is delayed shipping a common problem this month? My tracking hasn't updated since the 10th, I'm wondering if I should email them?
I have no shipping info at all. I was charged 11 days ago! My box on the website still says October box. I am wondering if I should email them. I've never had an issue before.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 17, 2013)

i hope everyone who signed up to gift themselves a sub posts their welcome boxes! I'm always interested in what they throw in there!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 17, 2013)

OT New Target Sample Spot: Ponds Luminous BB Cream





I know a lot of you are tired of getting BB/CC samples, but there's got to be _someone_ that wants them still.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like these sample spot requests though because I completely forget about them by the time they come and they're a total surprise! ha ha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT New Target Sample Spot: Ponds Luminous BB Cream





I know a lot of you are tired of getting BB/CC samples, but there's got to be _someone_ that wants them still.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like these sample spot requests though because I completely forget about them by the time they come and they're a total surprise! ha ha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
In fact, there is, me! Thanks! I just ordered one. But then I'm a huge fan on ANY free sample.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT New Target Sample Spot: Ponds Luminous BB Cream





I know a lot of you are tired of getting BB/CC samples, but there's got to be _someone_ that wants them still.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like these sample spot requests though because I completely forget about them by the time they come and they're a total surprise! ha ha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks for this! I never knew about this until now


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Pasadena, CA!
Do you have to have the invite to go? I live near there but didn't get an invite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For the first time, I'm disappointed in my box.

I'm receiving:



Spoiler



Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream


Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition
Chella Highlighter Pencil
Fatty Sundays Chocolate Covered Pretzel Flavors - 5 Pack
I guess I'm excited for the pretzels? haha.

I guess I'm due for a mediocre box and am excited to try the products anyway.  On the bright side, now I can't receive these products anymore!

I'm excited about my second box that I just picked up.  I know I'll get a welcome box, but because I recently took a year long break from BB, I'm hoping to get some new products to try.

ETA: This is Box 26.



I got the same box as well!  Was really hoping for the Chuao chocolate.  The pretzel's gonna go straight to my fiance probably. I am really stoked about the Chella pencil and was hoping to get that one when I saw the sneak peek for this month's box so yay!  =)

Welcome!


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 17, 2013)

> Do you have to have the invite to go? I live near there but didn't get an invite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The email says you have to present the invite. That's a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are you going to the Kate Spade event next week?


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The downside to my tub is I have to shoo away the monster who thinks it's his territory.




That's so adorable, guard kitty!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here, although if I'm USING the bathroom he wants in like no ones business.  If it's just makeup/hair/face washing/teeth brushing he waits outside patiently.  He's a jerk.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The downside to my tub is I have to shoo away the monster who thinks it's his territory.




I have one of those, too! Sometimes when I'm in the shower he will sit right outside of it and howl until I'm done.

ETA: Meant to add this photo! Darn phone...



So cute!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My BB tracking FINALLY updated and it was just mailed yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is .6800 (not that it matters I already peeked!) Hopefully it will be here by Saturday since I am meeting up with some ladies for our monthly swap!
Yea mine was mailed yesterday as well, had the tracking for a few days already though.  I was hoping it would get here soon, I need a pick-me-up--found out that I have an unsalvageable tooth that has to come out.  Did you know that grinding your teeth can actually cause cracks?  Because I didn't!

On the bright side, maybe I'll be able to eat my pretzels by the time they get here.

Sorry to hear that, hope your box gets to you soon!


----------



## Miche (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT New Target Sample Spot: Ponds Luminous BB Cream





I know a lot of you are tired of getting BB/CC samples, but there's got to be _someone_ that wants them still.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like these sample spot requests though because I completely forget about them by the time they come and they're a total surprise! ha ha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank you!!!!!  I just ordered mine.


----------



## izzybizzy (Nov 17, 2013)

I know a lot of you gals hate the DDF sample but OMG, I'm in love!! I'm seriously going to have to save my points for this stuff.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 17, 2013)

It's kind of funny/interesting to me that BB gives people points for their box shipping slowly or coming a bit late when their stuff is still going to show up well ahead of my box in the regular time frame  Mine always take 2+ weeks and usually come around the 24th-25th of the month (give or take). Totally not mad, just amused and I get that people getting points for late shipping are used to getting their stuff earlier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i found the new color club harlem nights nail polishes at bed bath and beyond along with other colors from that brand today for around $4.79 and the sample sized polishes that we normally get in boxes are $2.99. did they say in the video that these polishes were exclusive to bb?

ps. dear birchbox: where is the clicky truck on my main account? i paid you on the 7th and it's day nine...
I thought just the Cocktail Hour collection colors were exclusive.  I don't remember them saying that the Harlem Nights colors were.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT New Target Sample Spot: Ponds Luminous BB Cream





I know a lot of you are tired of getting BB/CC samples, but there's got to be _someone_ that wants them still.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like these sample spot requests though because I completely forget about them by the time they come and they're a total surprise! ha ha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Got it!  Thanks!  I really like trying all the different BB/CC creams.  I've gone from a heavy foundation to a lighter CC cream.  My skin looks younger and fresher because of it.  I'll definitely try the sample.  Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LJCB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone! I'm pretty new to these boards but I really enjoy reading along!

I'm hoping for some advice, if you don't mind! In september, my box arrived with a smashed perfume sample (the BCBG). I called customer support and she said they'd send me a new one, a day later I got an email that said there weren't replacements available so gave me 100 points. I was totally fine with that! Last month, my box arrived missing 2 of the 4 samples. I emailed and they got back to me right away and shipped a complete replacement box, which meant I got doubles of the two samples that had shipped, plus the two missing ones- again, I was completely happy with that resolution.

This month, my perfume sample was missing- the Viva Noir- the little cardboard packet for it was there, but the sample itself wasn't in the sleeve.

Should I contact CS again? I'm sure they'll either replace it or give me points, which would be great- I love perfume samples and wanted to try this one- but I don't want to be labeled a chronic complainer! FWIW, this was my 14th box and the broken sample in September was my first CS experience.

Thanks to anyone who read that whole saga- sorry so long! And I have no idea what I did to earn such bad box karma, haha!
Welcome! I think you should let their CS know those are all issues that need their attention. Hope your next boxes are issue free.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Nov 17, 2013)

I was out of the country for a month, and forgot to fund my account that my Birchbox comes out of.   I thought I was going to miss my 2 Birchboxes this month, but I was charged on Friday, right after I made a deposit, so it looks like I wont miss out - yay!

Both my accounts still show the October shipping info, but at least I know I will have my Birchboxes at some point.

I have had 2 accounts for over a year, and it looks like I've already received a lot of the samples in a lot of the boxes I've seen so far.  I cant wait for my account to update!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So at the end of the day this is really *not a big deal*, but I just got my box and this is my Fatty Sundays Pretzel Lifestyle Extra...





Really??





Should've figured, it being in the mail and all with things that roll around. But really not a big loss for me. It's the toasted coconut flavor and I do not like coconut at all.





This was in box 31, by the way.

The Color Club is the color Baldwin Blues (Meh. This is the 4th blue polish I've gotten from BB in ~18 months).

The Ayres is in Midnight Tango and is 1oz. (Smells kind of like sunscreen to me. Uhh..??)

The Laura Mercier Lip Glace is in Opal and is 0.1oz. (SO glad this isn't pink! Got a pink Chanel lipstick from my sister for my birthday last month. I was wearing that today, so it's hard to see what this color really looks like on me right now.)

The Aloxxi hair spray is 1.5oz. (Don't really use hair spray. Womp womp. I'm usually down for hair product from BB since they generally have heat protection, which I need. But I seriously don't use hair spray.)
Sorry about your treat you should let BB CS know!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my November account on my 2nd box today.  It came very quickly.  I believe this was box 38 with a shipping weight of .6650

I got the benefit foundation in hazelnut.  I thought it would be too dark for me but it looks like it works out fine.  I'm darker than I thought I was lol.  Other than urban decay's foundation, this one is also a holy grail of mine.  My fiance commented on how bright it made my skin look. The sample size of this is so adorable and kudos to benefit for having a pump on it because the sample of this i got at ulta last year did not have one on it.




Looks great on you and btw  I love your shirt.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 17, 2013)

@quene8106 That Benefit foundation looks like it brings your face to about the same tone as your chest, and lot warmer than what you have on the rest of your face. It looks great!


----------



## rouxroux (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's kind of funny/interesting to me that BB gives people points for their box shipping slowly or coming a bit late when their stuff is still going to show up well ahead of my box in the regular time frame 

Mine always take 2+ weeks and usually come around the 24th-25th of the month (give or take).

Totally not mad, just amused and I get that people getting points for late shipping are used to getting their stuff earlier





I hear ya. I usually get my box in the beginning of the following month, a week before the new one ships out.

I emailed bb about it once and was pretty much told to hold tight &amp; that my box was on its way--and no extra points. Oh well, I'm used to waiting for stuff.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rouxroux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hear ya. I usually get my box in the beginning of the following month, a week before the new one ships out.

I emailed bb about it once and was pretty much told to hold tight &amp; that my box was on its way--and no extra points. Oh well, I'm used to waiting for stuff.
Where are you located? I do feel there's a huge range in which people get their boxes. Mine seems to come in the middle of the pack. (It arrived yesterday.)


----------



## TracyT (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

_I got my box today! Box #13. The eyeko mascara I received is deep blue. I haven't tried it yet but I will let you all know how it looks on my fair haired, fair skinned, brown eyed self.
On a side note, I'm expecting an order from glo cosmetics on Monday and 3 orders from Birchbox next week. Did I mention my Birthday is on Wednesday!? Hooray for a beauty haul birthday week!!! _
Exciting. I'm getting #13 too. I was hoping for blue mascara.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 17, 2013)

So I got my free Folle de Joie lotion from the Pasadena store. It's huge, and it sure does have a $38 price tag. Crazy! joeythelamb, they didn't even look at the email, I just told the salesgirl that I got an email from BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unfortunately, Folle de Joie has something in it that is instantly headache inducing to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It will make an awesome Christmas gift for someone, though!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys- I just have to share this because I'm damn proud of myself.  My mom really wants the Folle de Joie perfume for Christmas, and I saw the gift set and obviously wanted it but it's been out of stock.  It went back in stock today and I got one!  BUT I only paid $36.40 out of pocket for it and I'm just so happy.  One present down, two to go.

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Joie Folle de Joie Gift Set* joie-holiday-set 1 $108.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $118.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Holiday Free Shipping, 20% Off For You - Mobile Only, MOBILE20, Free Sample Pack with Purchase) -$31.60 300 reward points -$30.00 Gift Card -$10.00 Gift Card -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$36.40* 
That's a great!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Of course, after an entire morning crying about how much weight I've gained my birchbox comes in and the candy bar laughs at me.





Perhaps it was meant to sweeten your day.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All 3 of my boxes got delivered today. The only dupe was the BB cream. So happy to get 3 different colors of the polish and I am thrilled with everything else.












Those are great boxes!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I take that back about Sand being dark. I just applied some on the lower part of my cheek by my jaw and while it looked dark on first application, it blended right in and covered decently.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Came home and my box was waiting for me with a special surprise inside...





2 polishes! Too bad I can't get double points for it, as well, haha.
That's a nice surprise!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a great!

Thanks girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And thanks to everyone else who said something too!  I'm too excited for this to get here- now if it will only ship!!


----------



## joeythelamb (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I got my free Folle de Joie lotion from the Pasadena store. It's huge, and it sure does have a $38 price tag. Crazy! joeythelamb, they didn't even look at the email, I just told the salesgirl that I got an email from BB





Unfortunately, Folle de Joie has something in it that is instantly headache inducing to me



It will make an awesome Christmas gift for someone, though!
I should've gone! Congrats on getting the full sized lotion - I probably wouldn't have gotten that even if I went cause I'm super unlucky haha.

I didn't get an invite for the birchbox Kate Spade event either...Are you a blogger? Cause I'm thinking that I'm just not special enough to attend these events since I just joined birchbox two months ago and I'm just a small potato haha - I don't blog or do unboxing videos online.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 17, 2013)

> I should've gone! Congrats on getting the full sized lotion - I probably wouldn't have gotten that even if I went cause I'm super unlucky haha. I didn't get an invite for the birchbox Kate Spade event either...Are you a blogger? Cause I'm thinking that I'm just not special enough to attend these events since I just joined birchbox two months ago and I'm just a small potato haha - I don't blog or do unboxing videos online.Â


 Nope, not a blogger! I don't have the time to blog, unfortunately. You should still go! The offer is good through 11/30, the email specified the full sized lotion for just dropping in. I can even forward you the email, if you want. I probably won't go to the Kate Spade event. You get a box and bonus KS item with a $100 purchase. I'm just too strapped for cash right now to go blow money on bags I don't need.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 17, 2013)

For those of you who received the Laura merrier tinted moisturizer compact, how does it compare to the original TM in the tube? I'm intrigued by the portability and ease of application of the compact


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought just the Cocktail Hour collection colors were exclusive.  I don't remember them saying that the Harlem Nights colors were.  
oh ok. i don't know because birchbox collabs with cc all the time, lol. i'm so over this brand.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 17, 2013)

Is it bad that I just realized I haven't gotten my box yet? The tracking stopped updating in the 14th with a projected delivery date of the 18th. I ordered some things from the discovery dash and they are due to be here the 18th also. Guess we will see what comes tomorrow.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks great on you and btw  I love your shirt.
thank you and i got it at old navy in multiple colors, lol. i'm a sucker for polka dots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @quene8106 That Benefit foundation looks like it brings your face to about the same tone as your chest, and lot warmer than what you have on the rest of your face. It looks great!
thank you! i have wayyyy to much foundation. i got the kat von d powder foundation (my powder foundation holy grail btw), studio fix from mac (i may send it back b/c it made my face itch =/) and nars sheer glow in barcelona since i'm too dark from stromboli. i have to buy so many different foundations because i can go from being pasty pale to having a sun kissed glow in a matter of a month or so.  my sephora color iq number changed 3x in the past month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Showing swatches of the 3 polishes I got.

On the Rocks-  Dark'N Stormy- Baldwin Blues   I am quite pleased with all of them!







 Love those colors!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How sad is it that I have $60 worth of stuff in my BB cart but I refuse to order while the mystery packs are OOS? lol I have never even gotten a mystery pack that was all that great - and even got a few that were downright sucky- but I still feel like it's a deal breaker!

I am with you there, I just got a package today with what I think is the best Mystery Pack I've gotten so far!  I know it's slightly OT but seriously these are great sample sizes!





That's a great pick two!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my mystery pack today after using the gift card trick (this forum is so awesome, I learn so much all the time!) and I got... foot wipes and a perfume sample... womp womp... lol
Sorry to hear that hope your next pick two is better.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 17, 2013)

I love BB and their points so, SO much! I just did a $67.99 order and used MOBILE20, 400 points and spent $6.39. Woo hoo! My last two items I'll save for my husbands Christmas stocking.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 17, 2013)

I actually kind of love those foot wipes! I'm a nurse, so I'm in my feet all day running around. I use these to not only perk them up, but they get rid of any "foot funk" so my husband can rub my tootsies when I get home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Showing swatches of the 3 polishes I got.

On the Rocks-  Dark'N Stormy- Baldwin Blues   I am quite pleased with all of them!




I love dark n stormy and baldwin blues!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 18, 2013)

I have Baldwin Blues coming via a trade and I'm excited to get it! I've been looking for a navy polish that doesn't look black.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 18, 2013)

Ugh... Nov is moving WAY too slow... I'm ready for thanksgiving! And ready to get ready for Christmas! Ready to get Christmas shopping DONE (we draw names at thanksgiving). And I'm so ready for December's Birchbox! ha ha. My mom was finally convinced to sign up for Birchbox when she watched me open my box this month.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 18, 2013)

Birchbox, you lied! You promised (in the sneak preview video) you wouldn't run out of Chuao this year...well it looks like the multi-pack is sold out! Drat!


----------



## Squidling (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hsalt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox, you lied! You promised (in the sneak preview video) you wouldn't run out of Chuao this year...well it looks like the multi-pack is sold out! Drat!
I have never gotten a Chuao, ever. I was really disappointed that they ran out again! Just gimmie my damn chocolate! And not one of those crummy pretzel nubbins. I think I put in my review something like..."I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you give me real chocolate go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, and you send me another pretzel nubbin...., I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you."


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never gotten a Chuao, ever. I was really disappointed that they ran out again! Just gimmie my damn chocolate! And not one of those crummy pretzel nubbins. I think I put in my review something like..."I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you give me real chocolate go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, and you send me another pretzel nubbin...., I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you."
Ahhhh I just almost spit water all over my keyboard that made me laugh so hard. I hope I stumble across that review some day!


----------



## dashali (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cosmickitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question.. I'm moving from San Diego to San Francisco in mid January and will need to cancel my sub that month, as I will not know when my box will arrive so I can't plan out which address to have it sent to. 



Does anyone know if it is possible for me to skip my sub for Jan and go back to it for Feb, without having to reapply for membership and wait? I also have a few reward points in my account that I would like to save for the future.. would I still be able to keep them after I unsubscribe and then re-subscribe? Or if there is an easier way to do this, please let me know!
Go to https://www.usps.com/manage/forward-mail.htm, select "Change of Address" and fill out the application.

If  you do that, you will receive your birchbox (and other letters) sent to you to the old address. I definitely found it useful when I moved, you do not even realize how many things you receive in the mail.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 18, 2013)

I feel like I'm never going to get my box this month. I always get it late, but it's day 9 and it's not even in my city. I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 18, 2013)

> > Â  Showing swatches of the 3 polishes I got. On the Rocks-Â  Dark'N Stormy- Baldwin BluesÂ Â  I am quite pleased with all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gorgeous colors. I got Top Shelf. I'm not a fan of gold. I wish I got the silver or black one, but based on those swatches, I think I have identical colors anyway.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my Box #28 and a swatch of Top Shelf.






Nice!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 18, 2013)

Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas - 3 Flavors - Raspberry, Jasmine, and maybe Mint Serious SkincareÂ® Glycolic Gommage Extreme Renewal AYRES Body Butter in Midnight Tango Eyeko Black Magic Mascara in Black Color ClubÂ® Cocktail Hour Collection in Top Shelf It's an okay box. The nail polish is gold. I swatched it. When I opened the box, I thought it looked like Color Club Put a Pin In It, but side by side in the bottle, you can see 1 is gold and 1 is pink/silver. I have Color Club Disco Nap, and it is really gold compared to Top Shelf, though. Edited to Say that I'm not a huge fan of these Color Club mini's and I don't remember the last time I wore gold polish.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Color club Harlem nights collection in Baldwin Blues





Not my favorite.
Love that blue!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

I got the silver one! I'm not a huge fan but for some reason, the serious nerd in me loves it because I think of silver (in this shade) as being unicorn or alien blood. I'm a crazy. I know. the silver chipped really really easily. I'm getting the gold in a swap and I might need to switch up top coats for these little shiny guys!



> Gorgeous colors. I got Top Shelf. I'm not a fan of gold. I wish I got the silver or black one, but based on those swatches, I think I have identical colors anyway.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered two gift-subsciptions for my two best friends for Christmas, ordered two boxes of Chuao chocopods to give as Christmas presents to bring each order up to $35, and then got these two pick 2's:





And I got 200 bonus points in the process thanks to HOLIDAY100. Birchbox has some pretty awesome deals!
Those are great pick twos!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  "Topaz" is not my color. It's so weird in person, like wine-brown with a really strong golden shimmer.




I think it looks great on you!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's kind of funny/interesting to me that BB gives people points for their box shipping slowly or coming a bit late when their stuff is still going to show up well ahead of my box in the regular time frame 

Mine always take 2+ weeks and usually come around the 24th-25th of the month (give or take).

Totally not mad, just amused and I get that people getting points for late shipping are used to getting their stuff earlier




I wish they gave me points for late shipping my box always comes the next month, I got Octobers boxes today.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks great on you and btw  I love your shirt.
thank you and i got it at old navy in multiple colors, lol. i'm a sucker for polka dots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Me too! If it was up to me  all my clothing would be polka dots.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love BB and their points so, SO much!

I just did a $67.99 order and used MOBILE20, 400 points and spent $6.39. Woo hoo! My last two items I'll save for my husbands Christmas stocking. 


Nice!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 18, 2013)

Did you all see that Miss Jessies products are 40% off with code: _MISSJESSIES40_

_I am getting some goods for sure. Gonna try to get to $35 to get my mystery pack._


----------



## natashaia (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you all see that Miss Jessies products are 40% off with code: _MISSJESSIES40_

_I am getting some goods for sure. Gonna try to get to $35 to get my mystery pack._
I got a sample of the mask but haven't used it yet, i need to restock on conditioner. Should i buy the Miss Jessies? I don't have curly hair...


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a sample of the mask but haven't used it yet, i need to restock on conditioner. Should i buy the Miss Jessies? I don't have curly hair...
I have really long thick hair, it's wavy but not curly, and have been using Miss Jessie's shampoo and conditioner for a few weeks.  I really like them both.  The conditioner has a very strong scent that really lingers in my hair though.  It's not offensive or anything but if you're sensitive to smells it might not be a great option.  The shampoo also contains sulfates and I know a lot of people only use sulfate free stuff.  Both the shampoo and conditioner detangle my hair really well.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have really long thick hair, it's wavy but not curly, and have been using Miss Jessie's shampoo and conditioner for a few weeks.  I really like them both.  The conditioner has a very strong scent that really lingers in my hair though.  It's not offensive or anything but if you're sensitive to smells it might not be a great option.  The shampoo also contains sulfates and I know a lot of people only use sulfate free stuff.  Both the shampoo and conditioner detangle my hair really well. 
I have long thick wavy hair as well and I love the creme de la creme conditioner. I haven't tried the shampoo. I love the way the conditioner smells. It does linger and I just love it.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a sample of the mask but haven't used it yet, i need to restock on conditioner. Should i buy the Miss Jessies? I don't have curly hair...
I haven't tried any Miss Jessies products yet but have heard amazing things. I figured at 40% off this may be the time to try them out. I ordered the leave in conditioner, the hair treatment and the hair merengue.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 18, 2013)

I hate Miss Jessies products!  They smell so strongly and so sweet I can't stand it!


----------



## Grau (Nov 18, 2013)

I feel like BB was really uninspired this month. I got the sampler of Ahmed teas for the second time in my 1st sub and Stainac and the Beauty Protector in my 2nd sub, both of which I had already gotten before on my first sub. It seems like they recycled a lot of previous products this month. I really hope they step it up next month! Plus two perfume samples and not a single deluxe size to be seen? Blah. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Clackey (Nov 18, 2013)

Just spent my 500 points that I've been hoarding.  I bought 3 of the Liz Earle Hot Cloth Cleanser sets.  One for me and two for Christmas gifts.  I love Birchbox!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

My boyfriends mom is a huuuuge fan of Jo Malone perfumes. Is it bad that I want to buy Folle de Joie because I have a 13 month code and points even though I have no clue how the two compare? I should just suck it up and get the woman what she actually likes!


----------



## s112095 (Nov 18, 2013)

Jessa, It depends on which Jo Malone she likes. The Folle isn't really similar, but make sure you compare the prices. The small bottle of a Malone fragrance is only around $70


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh doh! I forget there's 1000 different scents! I think she likes the Nectarine and the Wild Blue bell. I didn't know they have a $60 option. Thanks for the heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Jessa, It depends on which Jo Malone she likes. The Folle isn't really similar, but make sure you compare the prices. The small bottle of a Malone fragrance is only around $70


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a sample of the mask but haven't used it yet, i need to restock on conditioner. Should i buy the Miss Jessies? I don't have curly hair...
I have wavy to curly hair (wavy on top, more curly underneath) and I really don't like Miss Jessie's products. Most of them weigh down my hair a ton and stretch out my curls in a bad way (though this is probably the effect that girls with tight spiral curls love!). I think their stuff would be probably a bit too hydrating if you don't have dry/curly hair, but that's just my opinion. 

Also I cannot get over the fact that they have sulfates in their shampoo intended for curly hair. I mean, come on! Sulfates = frizz-city, for me at least. 

Now to just get BB to stop sending me Miss Jessie's products...I've gotten four different ones in the last 7 months!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Nov 18, 2013)

i finally got my box today (box 13). yay! i love the eyeko mascara, but unfortunately the laura mercier tinted moisturizer was too dark for me. which is sad because i was looking forward to trying it.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 18, 2013)

I have been running around telling people to smell the tiossan I got in my box. I hate it. It smells like pencil shavings. And lingers I can't get the smell out of my nose.


----------



## Superfish19 (Nov 19, 2013)

> I have been running around telling people to smell the tiossan I got in my box. I hate it. It smells like pencil shavings. And lingers I can't get the smell out of my nose.


 Agree! I don't think I'll be able to use the rest.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been running around telling people to smell the tiossan I got in my box. I hate it. It smells like pencil shavings. And lingers I can't get the smell out of my nose.

Yikes! That doesn't sound good at all.

I'm bummed the chocopods are out of stock! Hoping so hard they restock in time for Christmas! Those of you that have tried the Chuao chocolates - which flavors did you like best? Were any bad? I didn't get any in my box (ugh, tea) so I haven't tried any but they sound very interesting and I think a lot of my friends/family would like them so I hope to get some to give for gifts.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 19, 2013)

> I have never gotten a Chuao, ever. I was really disappointed that they ran out again! Just gimmie my damn chocolate! And not one of those crummy pretzel nubbins. I think I put in my review something like..."I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you give me real chocolateÂ go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, and you send me another pretzel nubbin...., I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you."


 I love this!!!!!!!! I woke my husband up laughing. I really wanted the chuao also. I got tea in both of my boxes. I really wanted to try the sample pack.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 19, 2013)

> I love this!!!!!!!! I woke my husband up laughing. I really wanted the chuao also. I got tea in both of my boxes. I really wanted to try the sample pack.


 I got the popcorn one. I haven't tried it yet. I was going to order the multi pack last night when I ordered a sub for my niece. I settled on getting some sasquatch soap for my husband. And the pick two of course.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

I ordered myself a 3 month gift sub, a lip balm, and a pick two.


----------



## misslaurelann (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those of you who received the Laura merrier tinted moisturizer compact, how does it compare to the original TM in the tube? I'm intrigued by the portability and ease of application of the compact
I think I prefer the original in the tube for everyday, however, not by much. I sort of reminds me of Benefit Some Kind-a Gorgeous, which I like. If my skin is feeling really really dry that day I think I prefer the tube, but I do like the portability and ease of appication of the compact. I don't know if this will make sense, but when I use a liquid TM I feel like I have to put it everywhere for it to blend nicely, whereas the compact I can just put it where I need it and leave the rest of my face bare and it looks great.


----------



## lovepinkk (Nov 19, 2013)

> I feel like I'm never going to get my box this month. I always get it late, but it's day 9 and it's not even in my city. I was really looking forward to it.


 Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my tracking hasn't updated since the 10th... I'm starting to worry my box is lost!!


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 19, 2013)

I was scared to use the DDF after y'all's reports of burning!!  I didn't have any problems with it.  However, I was surprised by the texture (it was super liquid-y, unlike some other serums I've tried that have sort of a gel quality to them) and I wasn't crazy about the smell.  I couldn't tell it did anything for my skin - what is it supposed to do??


----------



## AshleyK (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was scared to use the DDF after y'all's reports of burning!!  I didn't have any problems with it.  However, I was surprised by the texture (it was super liquid-y, unlike some other serums I've tried that have sort of a gel quality to them) and I wasn't crazy about the smell.  I couldn't tell it did anything for my skin - what is it supposed to do??

I tested the DDF two days ago on my inner wrist.. I didn't notice any burning, but the next morning after putting it on.. I have a rash! It still has not gone away, but the pink color has lightened.. Sooo glad I did not put this on my face. I'm sad that I won't be able to use it though!


----------



## lovepinkk (Nov 19, 2013)

So I emailed them about my tracking not updating since the 10th. They said my box probably got lost and they will send me a replacement.. Does anyone know how quickly the preview of your box contents updates to show whats in the replacement box???


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't know which box this is but this is the box on my main account. I'm very pleased with this box and glad there are no hair products in this either.




edit: now that i'm at a real computer, lo,l i got box 46. contents: DDFÂ® Amplifying Elixir Buy TOCCA Crema da Mano LuxeBuy Eyeko Black Magic MascaraBuy Color ClubÂ® Harlem Lights CollectionBuy Fatty Sundays Gourmet Chocolate Covered Pretzels


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I prefer the original in the tube for everyday, however, not by much. I sort of reminds me of Benefit Some Kind-a Gorgeous, which I like. If my skin is feeling really really dry that day I think I prefer the tube, but I do like the portability and ease of appication of the compact. I don't know if this will make sense, but when I use a liquid TM I feel like I have to put it everywhere for it to blend nicely, whereas the compact I can just put it where I need it and leave the rest of my face bare and it looks great.
Thanks for your feedback, I understand your last point about needing to put the liquid TM everywhere, I feel the same way! I think I'm going to check out the trade threads to see if anyone is trading theirs. Thanks!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 19, 2013)

> So I emailed them about my tracking not updating since the 10th. They said my box probably got lost and they will send me a replacement.. Does anyone know how quickly the preview of your box contents updates to show whats in the replacement box???


 It will probably update soon after you get the shipping notice for the new box. If you want the points for the original November box, I believe they have an option for "Haven't Tried Sample" now on each review page. The new box should be reviewable as soon as your new page pops up, but e-mail them if it's not.


----------



## lovepinkk (Nov 19, 2013)

> > So I emailed them about my tracking not updating since the 10th. They said my box probably got lost and they will send me a replacement.. Does anyone know how quickly the preview of your box contents updates to show whats in the replacement box???
> 
> 
> It will probably update soon after you get the shipping notice for the new box. If you want the points for the original November box, I believe they have an option for "Haven't Tried Sample" now on each review page. The new box should be reviewable as soon as your new page pops up, but e-mail them if it's not.


 Thanks! Can I review both boxes or can I only review one??


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 19, 2013)

> > > So I emailed them about my tracking not updating since the 10th. They said my box probably got lost and they will send me a replacement.. Does anyone know how quickly the preview of your box contents updates to show whats in the replacement box???
> >
> >
> > It will probably update soon after you get the shipping notice for the new box. If you want the points for the original November box, I believe they have an option for "Haven't Tried Sample" now on each review page. The new box should be reviewable as soon as your new page pops up, but e-mail them if it's not.
> ...


 Both. Just hurry and do it before they switch the page. There's a pretty good chance your new box won't be the same as the original box, they will switch it and you can review the new products.


----------



## lovepinkk (Nov 19, 2013)

> > > > So I emailed them about my tracking not updating since the 10th. They said my box probably got lost and they will send me a replacement.. Does anyone know how quickly the preview of your box contents updates to show whats in the replacement box???
> > >
> > >
> > > It will probably update soon after you get the shipping notice for the new box. If you want the points for the original November box, I believe they have an option for "Haven't Tried Sample" now on each review page. The new box should be reviewable as soon as your new page pops up, but e-mail them if it's not.
> ...


 Ok, awesome, thank you so much!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know which box this is but this is the box on my main account. I'm very pleased with this box and glad there are no hair products in this either.






edit: now that i'm at a real computer, lo,l i got box 46.

contents:

DDFÂ® Amplifying Elixir Buy
TOCCA Crema da Mano LuxeBuy
Eyeko Black Magic MascaraBuy
Color ClubÂ® Harlem Lights CollectionBuy
Fatty Sundays Gourmet Chocolate Covered Pretzels
Same box I got!  I was really happy with it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 19, 2013)

Did anyone get a welcome box this month?


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same box I got!  I was really happy with it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
yay! i just realized how many typos i had when i did this, smh. i can't wait for this box to get here. it's coming via newgistics -___-


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get a welcome box this month? 
I think I'm expecting one from the gift sub I ordered. It should arrive tomorrow or the day after!


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 19, 2013)

> Did anyone get a welcome box this month?Â


I got mine on Friday. It was the Bain de Terre shampoo and conditioner, stainiac in beauty queen or drama queen (don't have in front of me), evologie stay clear cream, and supergoop sunscreen


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 19, 2013)

> > Did anyone get a welcome box this month?Â
> 
> 
> I got mine on Friday. It was the Bain de Terre shampoo and conditioner, stainiac in beauty queen or drama queen (don't have in front of me), evologie stay clear cream, and supergoop sunscreen


 That is a great welcome box!!


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 19, 2013)

> I got mine on Friday. It was the Bain de Terre shampoo and conditioner, stainiac in beauty queen or drama queen (don't have in front of me), evologie stay clear cream, and supergoop sunscreen


 I got the same welcome box today. The weird part is my welcome box got here before my regular box even though my regular box shipped first.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 19, 2013)

> I got the same welcome box today. The weird part is my welcome box got here before my regular box even though my regular box shipped first.


haha mine did the same. My regular box ahipped first but I got the welcome box Friday and my regular box that Monday after.


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 19, 2013)

[@]mcammack1952[/@] the funny thing is that my box shipped newgistics which is supposed to be slower than UPSMI. I should get my regular box tomorrow.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 19, 2013)

> > > > > So I emailed them about my tracking not updating since the 10th. They said my box probably got lost and they will send me a replacement.. Does anyone know how quickly the preview of your box contents updates to show whats in the replacement box???
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > It will probably update soon after you get the shipping notice for the new box. If you want the points for the original November box, I believe they have an option for "Haven't Tried Sample" now on each review page. The new box should be reviewable as soon as your new page pops up, but e-mail them if it's not.
> ...


 You're welcome.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 19, 2013)

So the welcome box I got and it is shipping newgistics. But the pick two is shipping regular mail. And the soap isn't showing shipped at all. I'm so confused about birchbox shipping.


----------



## izzybizzy (Nov 19, 2013)

Can someone please tell me what exactly a welcome box is? I never got a welcome box just a 1st month subscription... Is this just for gifted subs?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 19, 2013)

> Can someone please tell me what exactly a welcome box is? I never got a welcome box just a 1st month subscription... Is this just for gifted subs?


 A welcome box is the first box in a gift subscription. Usually it contains samples that were received in past months.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 19, 2013)

> Can someone please tell me what exactly a welcome box is? I never got a welcome box just a 1st month subscription... Is this just for gifted subs?


 Yup. Only gift subs get a welcome box. Regular subs used to get them, too, but luckily not anymore. In April 2012, I got a welcome box on my regular sub after I both called and e-mailed to make sure I would get that month's eco-themed box. I was ticked off, but they wouldn't fix it, eventhough I had it in writing in the e-mail that I signed up in time to get the themed box. I think it just got to be too much trouble to do welcome boxes for all the new subscribers every month, so they only do it for gift subs now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 19, 2013)

I wonder if they'll make the welcome boxes more integrated with the regular boxes for December, it seems like they might have a lot of december gift first-timers, I know I'm going to order a gift sub for my mom.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 19, 2013)

Sort of OT: So like I posted earlier itt my fiancÃ©'s BB man arrived with only 2/5 samples in it this month, so I contacted BB and they sent a replacement... Well it got here today and it ALSO was missing 3 samples! So all he got was dupes of the ones that came in the original box. I emailed bb about it but how bizarre/bad luck is that??


----------



## puffyeyes (Nov 19, 2013)

Mine got here today.  Mini shampoo and conditioner, tiny CC cream, and a Chella highlighter that I already have.

*le sigh* this is the last box.


----------



## cosmickitten (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine got here today.  Mini shampoo and conditioner, tiny CC cream, and a Chella highlighter that I already have.

*le sigh* this is the last box.
I just got the same box. I wasn't too please with it either. I tried the (tiny) CC cream sample today and it looked a tad too dark, but I did like the coverage. I'm really hoping the Chella works well as an inner eye/waterline highlighter.. at least that will make up for the rest of the box. I've been looking for a good highlighter pencil.

I immediately ate the pretzel. I really liked it (seems like I'm the only one here who did). I received the toasted coconut flavor and it was the perfect mix of sweet and salty. I just wish it weren't so expensive or I would buy a variety of them for myself and as stocking stuffers for my brothers. The package says it was "hand dipped with love in Brooklyn, NY" so I'm guessing they are pricey because they are handmade.


----------



## puffyeyes (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cosmickitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine got here today.  Mini shampoo and conditioner, tiny CC cream, and a Chella highlighter that I already have.

*le sigh* this is the last box.
I just got the same box. I wasn't too please with it either. I tried the (tiny) CC cream sample today and it looked a tad too dark, but I did like the coverage. I'm really hoping the Chella works well as an inner eye/waterline highlighter.. at least that will make up for the rest of the box. I've been looking for a good highlighter pencil.

I immediately ate the pretzel. I really liked it (seems like I'm the only one here who did). I received the toasted coconut flavor and it was the perfect mix of sweet and salty. I just wish it weren't so expensive or I would buy a variety of them for myself and as stocking stuffers for my brothers. The package says it was "hand dipped with love in Brooklyn, NY" so I'm guessing they are pricey because they are handmade.

I've never used it as a waterliner, but it does work great on the brow bones and cheek bones.  My mother's side is practically straight outta Czechoslovakia, so I might pass it along.  If nothing else they will get a kick out of it.

I gave the pretzel to my husband.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sort of OT:

So like I posted earlier itt my fiancÃ©'s BB man arrived with only 2/5 samples in it this month, so I contacted BB and they sent a replacement... Well it got here today and it ALSO was missing 3 samples! So all he got was dupes of the ones that came in the original box. I emailed bb about it but how bizarre/bad luck is that??
That's really weird! How does that happen, let alone twice?! I'm curious about how they respond to your 2nd email.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 19, 2013)

> That's really weird! How does that happen, let alone twice?! I'm curious about how they respond to your 2nd email.


 I know right??? The only pseudo-explanation I can think of is that the two items he did get were the bomba socks &amp; a full size buffer stick, so the boxes did "feel" full Hopefully they send him a new box and give him points or something, but I know he loves getting his BB and would be kind of bummed if they were like "oh sorry, here's 100 pts!".. He wants his November box!


----------



## carabeth87 (Nov 20, 2013)

My first birchbox shipped! I'm happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cosmickitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I immediately ate the pretzel. I really liked it (seems like I'm the only one here who did). I received the toasted coconut flavor and it was the perfect mix of sweet and salty. I just wish it weren't so expensive or I would buy a variety of them for myself and as stocking stuffers for my brothers. The package says it was "hand dipped with love in Brooklyn, NY" so I'm guessing they are pricey because they are handmade.

I loved my pretzel! Mine was toffee, which is exactly what I would have chosen for myself.  I thought the size was fine and totally agree with you -- they're pricey because they're handmade, not mass-marketed.  I would much rather get a handmade chocolate pretzel in my Birchbox than something I can pick up from Walmart. (Although I did happily eat the full size Ghirardelli in my second account too 



)


----------



## mcammack1952 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ranfom question. Are you supposed to be able to review a welcome box? My page on my gift sub hasn't loaded so I was just curious.


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup. Only gift subs get a welcome box. Regular subs used to get them, too, but luckily not anymore. In April 2012, I got a welcome box on my regular sub after I both called and e-mailed to make sure I would get that month's eco-themed box. I was ticked off, but they wouldn't fix it, eventhough I had it in writing in the e-mail that I signed up in time to get the themed box. I think it just got to be too much trouble to do welcome boxes for all the new subscribers every month, so they only do it for gift subs now.
That stinks. I joined in July 2012 and I got that months themed box. I'm so glad they changed that policy because my first month was awesome. I knew absolutely nothing about Birchbox or subscription boxes at the time so I was thinking it was going to be a one time thing. Which it would have been if I got a sucky box.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mcammack1952* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ranfom question. Are you supposed to be able to review a welcome box? My page on my gift sub hasn't loaded so I was just curious.
Yes but if always takes forever for them to upload it.


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My first birchbox shipped! I'm happy!




What an awesome box!!  Enjoy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2013)

I got my box...I just resubbed mid month after a hiatus...found myself missing the points again!

I had avoided all spoilers and this thread this month so my box was a total surprise!

I got:

Aloxxi leave-in conditioner (win!)

Color Club in Baldwin Blues (pretty)

Laura Mercier Lip Glace in Opal (pretty but I have similar glosses, will be a nice bonus for my secret santee)

derma e packets (will use)

Ghirardelli Toffee Crunch (WIN.)

Atelier Vanilla Insensee - I love vanilla scents!

Overall, a pretty good welcome back.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2013)

> My first birchbox shipped! I'm happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> I got my box...I just resubbed mid month after a hiatus...found myself missing the points again! I had avoided all spoilers and this thread this month so my box was a total surprise! I got: Aloxxi leave-in conditioner (win!) Color Club in Baldwin Blues (pretty) Laura Mercier Lip Glace in Opal (pretty but I have similar glosses, will be a nice bonus for my secret santee) derma e packets (will use) Ghirardelli Toffee Crunch (WIN.) Atelier Vanilla Insensee - I love vanilla scents! Overall, a pretty good welcome back.


 Those are nice boxes!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 20, 2013)

...Birchbox, this is... a slightly bizarre response...

Me:

Quote: Hi Birchbox,



I had my 13th month anniversary last month, and I was wondering if you were still sending out the anniversary keychains? I'd really like to get one if you are since they're so cute! I heard from a few people that you were a little behind on sending them out, but I just wanted to check in.  
Thanks!

Response:

Quote: Hi Kyuu, Thank you for writing in. I'm sorry about your missing keychain!

We do have replacements of that item and will be happy to ship you another. Please allow up to 10 business days for your replacement item to arrive.

I'm guessing they just replace the "missing [item here]" so they can reply to these faster, but LOL. That's fine. I'm just excited to get the keychain. Maybe they'll win me over yet into another year.

if you've had your 13th and haven't gotten your keychain yet, it's probably worth emailing them I guess.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ...Birchbox, this is... a slightly bizarre response...

Me:

Response:

I'm guessing they just replace the "missing [item here]" so they can reply to these faster, but LOL. That's fine. I'm just excited to get the keychain. Maybe they'll win me over yet into another year.

if you've had your 13th and haven't gotten your keychain yet, it's probably worth emailing them I guess.
Oooh thanks November is my 13th month and no keychain.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh thanks November is my 13th month and no keychain. 
You can wait a little. October was my 13th


----------



## disconik (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know right??? The only pseudo-explanation I can think of is that the two items he did get were the bomba socks &amp; a full size buffer stick, so the boxes did "feel" full

Hopefully they send him a new box and give him points or something, but I know he loves getting his BB and would be kind of bummed if they were like "oh sorry, here's 100 pts!".. He wants his November box!

Mr. Disco loves getting his boxes, too and if that ever happened and points got applied...  he knows I'd be using them!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box...I just resubbed mid month after a hiatus...found myself missing the points again!

I had avoided all spoilers and this thread this month so my box was a total surprise!

I got:

Aloxxi leave-in conditioner (win!)

Color Club in Baldwin Blues (pretty)

Laura Mercier Lip Glace in Opal (pretty but I have similar glosses, will be a nice bonus for my secret santee)

derma e packets (will use)

Ghirardelli Toffee Crunch (WIN.)

Atelier Vanilla Insensee - I love vanilla scents!

Overall, a pretty good welcome back.




That was my exact November box! Only I got Dark and Stormy instead of Baldwin Blues


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box...I just resubbed mid month after a hiatus...found myself missing the points again!

I had avoided all spoilers and this thread this month so my box was a total surprise!

I got:

Aloxxi leave-in conditioner (win!)

Color Club in Baldwin Blues (pretty)

Laura Mercier Lip Glace in Opal (pretty but I have similar glosses, will be a nice bonus for my secret santee)

derma e packets (will use)

Ghirardelli Toffee Crunch (WIN.)

Atelier Vanilla Insensee - I love vanilla scents!

Overall, a pretty good welcome back.






Oh, lucky you! Six Item Box? I'd say that's a great "welcome back"!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like a fabulous box!!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Nov 20, 2013)

I joined this month (the billed me a few days ago, I think) and I also got my mom and sister 3 month gift subs. Does anyone know if I can still get November's box? Or will I get the first box in December. For my mom and sister when I got their subs it said November would be their first box. Anyway, I am super excited! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can wait a little. October was my 13th
Too late, already emailed them, but phrase it more like a question "oh hey do you still give out those key chains as loyalty gifts?" 

I didn't specify what month I was.  If they send one they send one, if they don't, NBD.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Nov 20, 2013)

My snow day box finally got delivered today!! I am sooo excited to open it when I get home. Perfect timing its all cloudy and dreary outside today and we are supposed to get a little snow over the weekend!


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm still waiting on my Birchbox, I don't think it's ever taken this long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2013)

> I'm still waiting on my Birchbox, I don't think it's ever taken this long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Is it coming via that newgistics crap? They're slower than the pony express. I'm still waiting on my box that was sent out over a week ago.


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 20, 2013)

> Is it coming via that newgistics crap? They're slower than the pony express. I'm still waiting on my box that was sent out over a week ago.


 No it's coming via UPSMI. It shipped on November 9th. My tracking hasn't updated since November 12.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is it coming via that newgistics crap? They're slower than the pony express.

Haha, that made me laugh but it's sadly so true. Only thing worse is Julep's DHL service.


----------



## plumplant (Nov 20, 2013)

> Mr. Disco loves getting his boxes, too and if that ever happened and points got applied... Â he knows I'd be using them! Â :bud:


 They ended up giving him a new box (BB Man #1) because apparently a ton of people who got the box he had had the same issue, and they shippedit via USPS priority from their corporate office, they're giving him his January box free of charge (since December is already paid) AND they updated his box page so we got to do reviews on his new items &amp; had him review the items in his old box by clicking "have not tried sample", so they basically gave him 50pts as well. And the new box is one of the more valuable ones, so he's happy!


----------



## Clackey (Nov 20, 2013)

I got an email saying that the Liz Earle stuff I ordered won't ship until the 25th and that they were giving me 100 points for that.  Then I got the same email 2 more times.  I'm guessing since I ordered 3 of them.  So I checked my account and sure enough there are 300 happy little points waiting for me.  Also, my pick 2 was shipped by itself.  I'm hoping who ever packed it feels bad for me not having the rest of my order and picking a really good one for me.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 20, 2013)

> I got an email saying that the Liz Earle stuff I ordered won't ship until the 25th and that they were giving me 100 points for that. Â Then I got the same email 2 more times. Â I'm guessing since I ordered 3 of them. Â So I checked my account and sure enough there are 300 happy little points waiting for me. Â Also, my pick 2 was shipped by itself. Â I'm hoping who ever packed it feels bad for me not having the rest of my order and picking a really good one for me.


 A similar thing happened to me but they cancelled mine. It was a stocking stuffer for my husband. They did give me 100 points plus 8 since I used some points on the total order. I hope my pick two is awesome.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2013)

> They ended up giving him a new box (BB Man #1) because apparently a ton of people who got the box he had had the same issue, and they shippedit via USPS priority from their corporate office, they're giving him his January box free of charge (since December is already paid) AND they updated his box page so we got to do reviews on his new items &amp; had him review the items in his old box by clicking "have not tried sample", so they basically gave him 50pts as well. And the new box is one of the more valuable ones, so he's happy!


 That's awesome customer service! Go birchbox!


> Haha, that made me laugh but it's sadly so true. Only thing worse is Julep's DHL service.


 Is that same dhl service as ipsy's?


> No it's coming via UPSMI. It shipped on November 9th. My tracking hasn't updated since November 12.


 Wow. That is over a week ago. I would definitely talk to birchbox about that.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an email saying that the Liz Earle stuff I ordered won't ship until the 25th and that they were giving me 100 points for that.  Then I got the same email 2 more times.  I'm guessing since I ordered 3 of them.  So I checked my account and sure enough there are 300 happy little points waiting for me.  Also, my pick 2 was shipped by itself.  I'm hoping who ever packed it feels bad for me not having the rest of my order and picking a really good one for me.
Wow! That would be well worth it to me, hopefully you didn't need it before then though!

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is that same dhl service as ipsy's?
 

Must be. But Ipsy usually fools me by sending the shipping notice a day before I receive my box or even AFTER I receive my box so it feels like it just "shows up" unlike Julep where I get a shipping confirmation and then have to wait 2 weeksto receive it. I'm not even sure when Ipsy is supposed to ship so my ignorance of that helps!


----------



## alterkate (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been running around telling people to smell the tiossan I got in my box. I hate it. It smells like pencil shavings. And lingers I can't get the smell out of my nose.

Oh my god. I have been trying to place that scent and couldn't figure it out! Pencil shavings!! That's exactly it!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 20, 2013)

> Oh my god. I have been trying to place that scent and couldn't figure it out! Pencil shavings!! That's exactly it!!


 I thought the same thing! In the container it smelled fine, but when I put it on it smelled super weird. I have strange body chemistry that makes most scents smell terrible on me so I thought it was that. Glad it's not just me! I also thought the lotion was kinda sticky feeling...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box...I just resubbed mid month after a hiatus...found myself missing the points again!

  
  I had avoided all spoilers and this thread this month so my box was a total surprise!

  
  I got:

  
  Aloxxi leave-in conditioner (win!)

  Color Club in Baldwin Blues (pretty)

  Laura Mercier Lip Glace in Opal (pretty but I have similar glosses, will be a nice bonus for my secret santee)

  derma e packets (will use)

  Ghirardelli Toffee Crunch (WIN.)

  Atelier Vanilla Insensee - I love vanilla scents!

  
  Overall, a pretty good welcome back.

  
  





Oh, lucky you! Six Item Box? I'd say that's a great "welcome back"!




Looks like a fabulous box!! 
I know, I was worried I'd resub and get one of the dreaded "four foil packets and a hair tie" boxes I used to get sometimes. I'm relieved!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box...I just resubbed mid month after a hiatus...found myself missing the points again!

I had avoided all spoilers and this thread this month so my box was a total surprise!

I got:

Aloxxi leave-in conditioner (win!)

Color Club in Baldwin Blues (pretty)

Laura Mercier Lip Glace in Opal (pretty but I have similar glosses, will be a nice bonus for my secret santee)

derma e packets (will use)

Ghirardelli Toffee Crunch (WIN.)

Atelier Vanilla Insensee - I love vanilla scents!

Overall, a pretty good welcome back.




That was my exact November box! Only I got Dark and Stormy instead of Baldwin Blues

Ooh, I'm a little jealous...I would have LOVED Dark and Stormy. This one is nice too, though I have a similar blue already!


----------



## rachel4207 (Nov 20, 2013)

I really like the polish color this month i cant wait to try it


----------



## rachel4207 (Nov 20, 2013)

where can you look to see all the different box combos?


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachel4207* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  where can you look to see all the different box combos?
I don't think it was working this month..someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rachel4207* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  where can you look to see all the different box combos?
I don't think it was working this month..someone correct me if I am wrong.

go to your box page on bb.com, scroll down and click on your little box picture, the url of the next page contains your box # at the end of it, just change that number to see other boxes.


----------



## disconik (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They ended up giving him a new box (BB Man #1) because apparently a ton of people who got the box he had had the same issue, and they shippedit via USPS priority from their corporate office, they're giving him his January box free of charge (since December is already paid) AND they updated his box page so we got to do reviews on his new items &amp; had him review the items in his old box by clicking "have not tried sample", so they basically gave him 50pts as well.

And the new box is one of the more valuable ones, so he's happy!


That is AWESOME.  We absolutely loved the travel candle he got in his.  And maybe it's because I'm so busy obsessing about mine during the middle of the month that when I got the non clicky truck for his box, I was so jealous!  I was like, "Already?!?!"  The it occurred to me it'd been the same amount of time for him and I just obsess and belong to a forums of enablers.  lol

That reminds me..  I need to add his stuff to my trade list...

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No it's coming via UPSMI. It shipped on November 9th. My tracking hasn't updated since November 12.

You DEFINITELY need to call or email BB customer service.  That ain't right.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh my god. I have been trying to place that scent and couldn't figure it out! Pencil shavings!! That's exactly it!!
Which scent did you get of the Tiossan?   (and any other ladies who received it also)

I got Flamboyant, which is the citrus, honeysuckle, and peony scent.  It smells like pencil shavings.  I'm trying to figure out if all the scents smell weird like this, or if it is this particular scent.

I liked the lotion, but am not crazy about this smell.  Although my husband says it smells good once it is on my skin, I'm not fully convinced.

I was curious about the variation that has mandarin, apricot, and rose.  (Terranga)


----------



## MUfiend (Nov 21, 2013)

I



> Which scent did you get of the Tiossan?Â Â  (and any other ladies who received it also) I got Flamboyant, which is the citrus,Â honeysuckle, and peony scent.Â  It smells like pencil shavings.Â  I'm trying to figure out if all the scents smell weird like this, or if it is this particular scent. I liked the lotion, but am not crazy about this smell.Â  Although my husband says it smells good once it is on my skin, I'm not fully convinced. I was curious about the variation that has mandarin, apricot, and rose.Â  (Terranga)


 I got Terranga and definitely get a hint of pencil shavings. But I like that smell and the overall smell of the cream.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 21, 2013)

> Which scent did you get of the Tiossan?Â Â  (and any other ladies who received it also) I got Flamboyant, which is the citrus,Â honeysuckle, and peony scent.Â  It smells like pencil shavings.Â  I'm trying to figure out if all the scents smell weird like this, or if it is this particular scent. I liked the lotion, but am not crazy about this smell.Â  Although my husband says it smells good once it is on my skin, I'm not fully convinced. I was curious about the variation that has mandarin, apricot, and rose.Â  (Terranga)


 I received the "femme" variation and it, too, smells EXACTLY like pencil shavings...I truly don't get it. For $38 bucks a pop, you would think their quality control department would be a tad bit more proactive..as in, actually smelling a jar and remarking that it smells like, oh, I don't know....pencil shavings?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

> I received the "femme" variation and it, too, smells EXACTLY like pencil shavings...I truly don't get it. For $38 bucks a pop, you would think their quality control department would be a tad bit more proactive..as in, actually smelling a jar and remarking that it smells like, oh, I don't know....pencil shavings?


 You just didn't realize that pencil shavings is the hot new fragrance for fall. All the cool kids smell like pencil shavings!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 21, 2013)

> You just didn't realize that pencil shavings is the hot new fragrance for fall. All the cool kids smell like pencil shavings!


 Bahahaha! For real! I mean, seriously...am I missing something here..?!? Apparently I didn't get the memo. Strangely enough, I do love a freshly sharpened pencil tip, but to smell like one..? Eeew. Why?? ...I just.....how?


----------



## KayEss (Nov 21, 2013)

My mom got the pencil shaving lotion in her box this month. I'm going home Friday for Thanksgiving (I'm early, I know), so I will be able to smell it then and am curious to see what it smells like. My mom was telling me on the phone what she got in her box and I said that everyone thought the Tiossan smelled like pencil shavings. And then she says "_really?_" and opened it "wow, it really does smell like pencil shavings! it's very woody!" Now I definitely need to smell for myself!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 21, 2013)

> My mom got the pencil shaving lotion in her box this month. I'm going home Friday for Thanksgiving (I'm early, I know), so I will be able to smell it then and am curious to see what it smells like. My mom was telling me on the phone what she got in her box and I said that everyone thought the Tiossan smelled like pencil shavings. And then she says "_really?_" and opened it "wow, it really does smell like pencil shavings! it's very woody!" Now I definitely need to smell for myself!


 Yay for being able to go home for the holidays! And yes...you MUST report back after smell inspection of the 'pencil shaving' lotion lol. I would LOVE to see a picture of your face right after you get a big whiff it LOL


----------



## Superfish19 (Nov 21, 2013)

If I want to smell like pencil shavings I'll just rub the shavings that I have in my classroom. I'll save 38 bucks.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 21, 2013)

> If I want to smell like pencil shavings I'll just rub the shavings that I have in my classroom. I'll save 38 bucks.


 My husband is a teacher and that is what he said. I got plenty of that at school. Can we sell it?


----------



## lovepinkk (Nov 21, 2013)

> I wonder if they'll make the welcome boxes more integrated with the regular boxes for December, it seems like they might have a lot of december gift first-timers, I know I'm going to order a gift sub for my mom.


 I'm curious too what will be in the December welcome boxes. I'm gifting my stepmom and my boyfriend's mom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think they will love it


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If I want to smell like pencil shavings I'll just rub the shavings that I have in my classroom. I'll save 38 bucks.
I received the Tiosson this month but hadn't tried it. When I saw this discussion a few days ago I immediately went home and tried it and sure enough, pencil shavings. I also received the It's a 10 leave in hair conditioner. I tried it this morning and it smells like dill pickles. I'm tempted to use them together just because who WOULDN'T want to smell like pencil shavings and dill pickles ?


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received the Tiosson this month but hadn't tried it. When I saw this discussion a few days ago I immediately went home and tried it and sure enough, pencil shavings. I also received the It's a 10 leave in hair conditioner. I tried it this morning and it smells like dill pickles. I'm tempted to use them together just because who WOULDN'T want to smell like pencil shavings and dill pickles ?





I'm afraid to open my hair conditioner now.


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 21, 2013)

What do we think about the new LE Box, Precious Metals?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-precious-metals

$120 is quite a commitment, so I think I'll pass.  Love the tea stuff though!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

> What do we think about the new LE Box, Precious Metals? http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-precious-metals $120 is quite a commitment, so I think I'll pass. Â Love the tea stuff though!


 I think it's a nice box, but for $120 I can go shopping and pick out my own stuff. Like the Naked3 palette and pencil.


----------



## natashaia (Nov 21, 2013)

> What do we think about the new LE Box, Precious Metals? http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-precious-metals $120 is quite a commitment, so I think I'll pass. Â Love the tea stuff though!


 Same. I love the head phones and tea. The head phones are 99 on their own. I'm bummed but that's ok. I don't need any of the other stuff. Ad I will stick to my iPhone headphones


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 21, 2013)

I love the idea but I don't love enough of it to spend $120 and hope I like the rest of it.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do we think about the new LE Box, Precious Metals?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-precious-metals

$120 is quite a commitment, so I think I'll pass.  Love the tea stuff though!
It's definitely a beautiful gift, and despite the price is a good value, but I don't need it and I don't have any giftees that are super into makeup.


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 21, 2013)

I do not need $99 headphones. I do not need $99 headphones. I do not need $99 headphones. If I keep telling myself this I will not buy them. Probably.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 21, 2013)

This is weird but I think if the box was $90-$100 (and I had a 20% off coupon) I would buy it, but at $120...not really interested.  I wish they would have added a lipstick or a hair product.


----------



## IffB (Nov 21, 2013)

I guess it I received this stuff in the Popsugar $100 LE Holiday box I would not have been disappointed...the value is there, but I just don't want to spend $120 for it...I would pay $60.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do we think about the new LE Box, Precious Metals?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-precious-metals

$120 is quite a commitment, so I think I'll pass.  Love the tea stuff though!

I'm tempted because I'm a sucker for almost all LE sub boxes, but I think I'm going to hold off on this one for now. I'll definitely buy it if a 20% off code pops up.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 21, 2013)

I love that CR palette and necklace but I don't drink tea and I already have a gold Sonia Kashuk eyelash curler (and tools set) I got at Target for $10.  It would make a super awesome gift though.


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm tempted because I'm a sucker for almost all LE sub boxes, but I think I'm going to hold off on this one for now. I'll definitely buy it if a 20% off code pops up.
Is MOBILE20 one time use?  Comes up to $96 after code.... HMMMM, still passing for me though.  

sidenote: Has anyone with the Snow Day box tried the marshmallows and cocoa?  I'm thinking about placing an order for these but would prefer to hear some thoughts on it first...


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, I'll be passing on that LE box!  $120 is a lot of money and I have absolutely no use for the head phones.  I like the concept of it though.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 21, 2013)

I cannot justify $120 for a LE box, when I could buy similar products for all under $25 at target...




On another note... I did get the snow day box! In my order I added a jouer sparkle and shine cracker. My original plan was to get it for myself for my stocking Xmas morning... But I don't think I'll make it much longer. Pretty sure she's calling my name "...oooopen meeee...." "....ooooooopennnn meeeee..."


----------



## grayc (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I cannot justify $120 for a LE box, when I could buy similar products for all under $25 at target...





On another note... I did get the snow day box! In my order I added a jouer sparkle and shine cracker. My original plan was to get it for myself for my stocking Xmas morning... But I don't think I'll make it much longer. Pretty sure she's calling my name "...oooopen meeee...." "....ooooooopennnn meeeee..."
i agree... ooooopppppeeennnn iiiiittt


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 21, 2013)

I think the LE box is a good idea if you can stack coupons with it and have a bunch of points saved up. It would be a good use of 400 pts and a 20% off coupon...that would get you to around $60 plus the Kate Spade bag if those are in stock still.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 21, 2013)

> I think the LE box is a good idea if you can stack coupons with it and have a bunch of points saved up. It would be a good use of 400 pts and a 20% off coupon...that would get you to around $60 plus the Kate Spade bag if those are in stock still.


 It's either the bag or points. I wish birchbox would let us have both or let us buy the bag on our own. I might use my 15% off coupon on Kate spade's Saturday website for it ($21 with the discount)


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's either the bag or points. I wish birchbox would let us have both or let us buy the bag on our own. I might use my 15% off coupon on Kate spade's Saturday website for it ($21 with the discount)

You mean it's either the Kate Spade bag or the 20% off, right?  They both require promo codes, and you can only use one.  Correct me if I'm wrong, I may have misunderstood!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do we think about the new LE Box, Precious Metals?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-precious-metals

$120 is quite a commitment, so I think I'll pass.  Love the tea stuff though!
Not worth it in the least, IMO.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah that's what I meant. You can use points plus the 20% code or points plus the code for the bag but not points, 20% code, and the free bag in one order.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 21, 2013)

> Not worth it in the least, IMO.


 Agreed. I'm not even the slightest bit tempted. Whew...Dodged another bullet! for now. :/


----------



## ctr64 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Ladies- Long time lurker and first time posting. Typically a pencil shavings smell (in the case of the Tiossan - [sp?] lotion) is a cedar note. Cedar is in some perfumes but usually is more subtle. It is definitely not my favorite note in any product - especially body lotion.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ctr64* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi Ladies- Long time lurker and first time posting. Typically a pencil shavings smell (in the case of the Tiossan - [sp?] lotion) is a cedar note. Cedar is in some perfumes but usually is more subtle. It is definitely not my favorite note in any product - especially body lotion.

That makes sense.  There is not any subtly in this one.  

Welcome.


----------



## pvtfridays (Nov 21, 2013)

I want the LE precious metals box. It's gorgeous and I've been dying for the CR pallet. Plus I have found I can sell those headphones for almost what they are worth and I have points and a coupon code so I'll end up spending about $20 on it. Woop!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I cannot justify $120 for a LE box, when I could buy similar products for all under $25 at target...





On another note... I did get the snow day box! In my order I added a jouer sparkle and shine cracker. My original plan was to get it for myself for my stocking Xmas morning... But I don't think I'll make it much longer. Pretty sure she's calling my name "...oooopen meeee...." "....ooooooopennnn meeeee..."

If you want some more to open, I saw that they're selling a 4 pack of these on Gilt.com for $35, reg. $48, and also a bunch of other awesome Jouer stuff.

Where do you go on the website to find the "pick two" offers? I know I've been them before but can't find them now..


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 21, 2013)

I got my Snow Day LE box!!! I didn't realize how BIG the box would be!? Is that the usual M.O.? Here it is vs the monthly box:




The size surprised me, but not quite as much as how excited I got as I went through it. I love practically everything! Things I don't necessarily love or need I can easily gift to family members. I did get the cannabis scent candle and just don't care that much for the scent (which btw does NOT smell like weed, ha ha) it's kind if a manly/ outdoorsy smell. I'm going to give it a moment to see if it grown on me. But I'm more than a little accident prone AND we have a toddler that runs wild around here, so maybe an open flame isn't a great idea. I'm really curious about the marshmallows, I'm kind if a marshmallow snob now since I learned how to make them myself. Sooo happy I got this box!! Now I want to be snowed in over Christmas with my love, a bottle of wine, and this box, wouldn't be a horrible thing if the power went out too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 21, 2013)

> If you want some more to open, I saw that they're selling a 4 pack of these on Gilt.com for $35, reg. $48, and also a bunch of other awesome Jouer stuff. Where do you go on the website to find the "pick two" offers? I know I've been them before but can't find them now..Â


 Must resist.... I can't spend ALL my money!! Ugh. Lol. Pick twos are in the bonus shop. There is a men's version and a woman's.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do we think about the new LE Box, Precious Metals?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-precious-metals

$120 is quite a commitment, so I think I'll pass.  Love the tea stuff though!
I think it's a really pretty box. However, I do not have the budget for it, right now. And, even if I did, I already have a gold-plated eyelash curler. I bought one when Shu Urwhatever had a limited release, in the hopes of setting on my vanity, someday when I have a vanity, and room for a vanity. It is still a fantasy of mine. What on Earth would I do with a second one? I don't actually curl my eyelashes.

I think the headphones look pretty, and I love the tea, and the nail polish, and the little zipper pouch, but I don't know if the headphones are actually that good. No, I just bought the UD Naked 3, and I have big plans for my saved bb points.

Kudos to anyone who buys it, and please review it for us. I want the vicarious experience.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 21, 2013)

> I think it's a really pretty box. However, I do not have the budget for it, right now. And, even if I did, I already have a gold-plated eyelash curler. I bought one when Shu Urwhatever had a limited release, in the hopes of setting on my vanity, someday when I have a vanity, and room for a vanity. It is still a fantasy of mine. What on Earth would I do with a second one? I don't actually curl my eyelashes. I think the headphones look pretty, and I love the tea, and the nail polish, and the little zipper pouch, but I don't know if the headphones are actually that good. No, I just bought the UD Naked 3, and I have big plans for my saved bb points. Kudos to anyone who buys it, and please review it for us. I want the vicarious experience.


 I was too slow on Naked 3. Sold out in a very quick hurry! Jealous you got one!


----------



## kgirl42 (Nov 21, 2013)

Just bought the Precious Metals box! Never would have paid $120 for it, but with a 25% off code and $50 worth of points, I got it down to $40.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been wanting the Taner necklace forever, and several of the other items (tea stuff, eyelash curler, makeup bag) will make perfect Christmas presents for my mom.

Not sure I'll keep the earbuds... I need new ones, but I'll read reviews and see what I think. It's nice to hear that they can be sold at close to retail value! That might make this a moneymaker situation for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 21, 2013)

> i agree... ooooopppppeeennnn iiiiittt :clap


 I crumble under peer pressure so I blame you.



The gloss is sparkly but not in an immature way, it's very pretty! It kind of feels like it might be plumping too.









"Sparkle &amp; shine, make a wish..." "When your necklace wears off, your wish comes true!"



A lovely sparkly bobby pin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So fun, and definitely more than I was expecting!!


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I crumble under peer pressure so I blame you.





The gloss is sparkly but not in an immature way, it's very pretty! It kind of feels like it might be plumping too.












"Sparkle &amp; shine, make a wish..."
"When your necklace wears off, your wish comes true!"





A lovely sparkly bobby pin.





So fun, and definitely more than I was expecting!!
Wow that is awesome!  Now I want one...


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was too slow on Naked 3. Sold out in a very quick hurry! Jealous you got one!
I'm kind of surprised they had it in stock for as long as they did. I ordered this morning, when I got up, and saw their post on facebook. I didn't even take the time to look at the sale section. This is the first time I was able to snag a Naked on the release.

ETA: That Jouer cracker is a LOT better than last year's. Jealous.


----------



## ewiggy (Nov 21, 2013)

Guys, how come whenever all of you hate something, I love it?  Drooling over the Precious Metals box. The ONLY thing keeping me from ordering it is that some of the things come in Gold OR Rose Gold.  If it was a definite Rose Gold situation, I'd dive.

Also, where are you all getting 20% off codes?  Is this a special fancy Birchbox ladies thing, or are they floating out there somewhere that I haven't found?


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys, how come whenever all of you hate something, I love it?  Drooling over the Precious Metals box. The ONLY thing keeping me from ordering it is that some of the things come in Gold OR Rose Gold.  If it was a definite Rose Gold situation, I'd dive.

Also, where are you all getting 20% off codes?  Is this a special fancy Birchbox ladies thing, or are they floating out there somewhere that I haven't found?
MOBILE20


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pvtfridays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  IDK if I can do this here...but if you're interested in buying the headphones off me for much less let me know! I don't need them but could not resist the box! Also if I'm not allowed to do this here...SORRY! I will fix it.
Thanks for the offer, but seeing as my kitten always manages to find my earphones and eat them, I think I'm just going to stick with $5.99 earphones from Marshalls.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


i agree... ooooopppppeeennnn iiiiittt





I crumble under peer pressure so I blame you.





The gloss is sparkly but not in an immature way, it's very pretty! It kind of feels like it might be plumping too.












"Sparkle &amp; shine, make a wish..."
"When your necklace wears off, your wish comes true!"





A lovely sparkly bobby pin.





So fun, and definitely more than I was expecting!! I NEED that bobby pin!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2013)

> Thanks for the offer, but seeing as my kitten always manages to find my earphones and eat them, I think I'm just going to stick with $5.99 earphones from Marshalls.


 My monsters are two years old, and they still do this! They decapitated three in one month last year. I tend to bulk-buy cheap earbuds from amazon so I always have multiple backups.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 21, 2013)

I saw the same white and gold headphone on sale at the urban outfitters on newbury st boston the other day for only like $10 or $20.


----------



## katie4747 (Nov 21, 2013)

Do they give out a 9th month coupon code?


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I crumble under peer pressure so I blame you.





The gloss is sparkly but not in an immature way, it's very pretty! It kind of feels like it might be plumping too.












"Sparkle &amp; shine, make a wish..."
"When your necklace wears off, your wish comes true!"





A lovely sparkly bobby pin.





So fun, and definitely more than I was expecting!!
That is awesome! I didnt know what a cracker was...now I want one!


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do we think about the new LE Box, Precious Metals?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-precious-metals

$120 is quite a commitment, so I think I'll pass.  Love the tea stuff though!
I think it needs a lot more in it to be worth that price, in my opinion.  I wouldn't buy or don't want half of the items though, so maybe that's why it isn't worth it to me.

A lot of their stuff is over priced, so throwing a bunch of over priced items into a box to inflate the "value" of it isn't my cup of tea.

What I think would be cool, would be a "make your own special box" deal.  Give a value amount limit (like $100-$150) and let people pick their own likes from the website, that equals up to the value limit.  That way people that like food, can pick that, or eyeshadow, or lipstick, facial care.. etc.  With a sale price of like $50-$65 or so.  It will probably never happen, but it would be awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 21, 2013)

I joined the two box club.  Took advantage of the 100 points promo by gifting myself a three month subscription, bought a $10 gift card for the gift sub AND got a pick two!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Nov 21, 2013)

I just got myself a second sub too!  (Along with a potato chip chauo bar and pick 2!)


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 21, 2013)

Got my gift sub welcome box! Not bad for a welcome box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got myself a second sub too!  (Along with a potato chip chauo bar and pick 2!) 





Have you had the chocolate covered lays?  I'm curious how the chip chuao compares.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 21, 2013)

> Got my gift sub welcome box! Not bad for a welcome box.


 What is down at the bottom?


----------



## lovepink (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What is down at the bottom?
It looks like an Eyeko mini liner.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you had the chocolate covered lays?  I'm curious how the chip chuao compares.
I haven't, but I can report back to let you know about the chuao bar!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice welcome box!  I set my gift sub to start in December.  I hope we get fun goodies too!  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my gift sub welcome box! Not bad for a welcome box.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What is down at the bottom?
It's an eyeko mini skinny eyeliner! Neat, huh?


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 21, 2013)

I hope this is the box that comes for my niece. It is to cute.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my gift sub welcome box! Not bad for a welcome box.



That's a great welcome box!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got myself a second sub too!  (Along with a potato chip chauo bar and pick 2!) 




Have you had the chocolate covered lays?  I'm curious how the chip chuao compares.


I haven't had the Lays, but I have tried that Chauo bar and it was good, but the chips were definitely subtle! I found myself wishing for a bit more of the chip flavor! But I would buy it again. I so want to try the Lays!


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 21, 2013)

> My monsters are two years old, and they still do this! They decapitated three in one month last year. I tend to bulk-buy cheap earbuds from amazon so I always have multiple backups.


 Mine are 8 and still love headphone and cell phone charger cords.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

I haven't had the Chauo but I have had the lays! I couldn't admit to my friends that I loved the lays... The coating of milk chocolate was definitely thick. It was much like eating a nestle crunch bar with essence of potato.



> I haven't had the Lays, but I have tried that Chauo bar and it was good, but the chips were definitely subtle! I found myself wishing for a bit more of the chip flavor! But I would buy it again. I so want to try the Lays!


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 22, 2013)

> Got my gift sub welcome box! Not bad for a welcome box.


 That's a good one! I got mine 2 days ago and it was a different box. It had the other shampoo and conditioner, staniac, and ..... I can't remember. I would have loved the Chauo though! Three boxes this month and no chocolate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 22, 2013)

> Got my gift sub welcome box! Not bad for a welcome box.


 Not bad, at all!! Folle de joie is my uber favorite! I hoard it like someone's paying me to do it!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I haven't had the Lays, but I have tried that Chauo bar and it was good, but the chips were definitely subtle! I found myself wishing for a bit more of the chip flavor! But I would buy it again. I so want to try the Lays!
If you want more "chip" def try the lays.  But they also have quite a bit of chocolate on them too.  I liked the flavor of the chocolate on the lays better than the chocolate on the TJ's brand.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't had the Chauo but I have had the lays! I couldn't admit to my friends that I loved the lays... The coating of milk chocolate was definitely thick. It was much like eating a nestle crunch bar with essence of potato.
My bf thinks I'm nuts, but I buy out the shelf each time we hit Target.  I went to twoTargets looking for them, but each time the shelves only had 4 bags left.  

We ate an entire bag between us out in the parking lot of Target immediately after purchasing them.  

We also tried the candy cane oreos, which are ok.  I'm not big on sweet mint flavors.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 22, 2013)

Did anyone notice that the BB iPhone app finally has the store? I'm a little annoyed that I still can't read reviews though.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My bf thinks I'm nuts, but I buy out the shelf each time we hit Target.  I went to twoTargets looking for them, but each time the shelves only had 4 bags left.  

We ate an entire bag between us out in the parking lot of Target immediately after purchasing them.  

We also tried the candy cane oreos, which are ok.  I'm not big on sweet mint flavors. 
I dont like sweet mint either.

I do agree that the chocolate on the Lays is very very tasty! I think my store still has a ton left. ...I might need to secretly stock up and hide them so no one in my house knows.


----------



## alicat130 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I dont like sweet mint either.

I do agree that the chocolate on the Lays is very very tasty! I think my store still has a ton left. ...I might need to secretly stock up and hide them so no one in my house knows.
You can make it at home too! One of my family's favorite holiday treats is to make this chip candy. 

We use 1 bag of semi-sweet chocolate chips and 1 bag of butterscotch melted together and then mix in crushed chips and peanuts. Make little stacks on parchment paper and stick in the freezer for a few minutes. So yummy.


----------



## Squidling (Nov 22, 2013)

I got the best "Pick 2" with my order today! I never expect anything amazing, but I got the Ruffian Polish in Fox Hunt and Delirium! I already had Hedge Fund from my September box...how frickin' awesome! I have way more faith in BB now that I resubbed.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 22, 2013)

Anybody else notice that now some Pick 2's have 2 samples that are definitely deluxe, instead of 1 regular sample and 1 deluxe as it's advertised, while others continue to get 2 foils? The Pick 2's that actually contain 1 regular and 1 deluxe aren't so elusive anymore, but why send 2 deluxe in 1 pack and the next 1 gets couple of foils?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 22, 2013)

> I got the best "Pick 2" with my order today! I never expect anything amazing, but I got the Ruffian Polish in Fox Hunt and Delirium! I already had Hedge Fund from my September box...how frickin' awesome! I have way more faith in BB now that I resubbed.Â


 I agree it's the best Pick 2 ever. I have Hedge Fund and Fox Hunt and they are awesome. I'm thinking of just buying a pick 2 for $10 on the off chance it has nail polish.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 22, 2013)

> > Â  I dont like sweet mint either. I do agree that the chocolate on the Lays is very very tasty! I think my store still has a ton left. ...I might need to secretly stock up and hide them so no one in my house knows.
> 
> 
> You can make it at home too! One of my family's favorite holiday treats is to make this chip candy.Â  We use 1 bag of semi-sweet chocolate chips and 1 bag of butterscotch melted together and then mix in crushed chips and peanuts. Make little stacks on parchment paper and stick in the freezer for a few minutes. So yummy.Â


 Whoa! Great recipe. I am going to try that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Squidling (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree it's the best Pick 2 ever. I have Hedge Fund and Fox Hunt and they are awesome. I'm thinking of just buying a pick 2 for $10 on the off chance it has nail polish.
Ahhhhh! But what if it doesn't and you get stuck with a bunch of tan towels?? I would spend the $10 on the thing that you actually want so it's guaranteed, or, better yet, use  points!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 22, 2013)

> > I agree it's the best Pick 2 ever. I have Hedge Fund and Fox Hunt and they are awesome. I'm thinking of just buying a pick 2 for $10 on the off chance it has nail polish.
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh! But what if it doesn't and you get stuck with a bunch of tan towels?? I would spend the $10 on the thing that you actually want so it's guaranteed, or, better yet, use Â points!Â


 That's true. I'm waiting until December 2nd to order from the Birchbox shop. But tan towels trade pretty well on MUT. Lol


----------



## easybreezy (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anybody else notice that now some Pick 2's have 2 samples that are definitely deluxe, instead of 1 regular sample and 1 deluxe as it's advertised, while others continue to get 2 foils? The Pick 2's that actually contain 1 regular and 1 deluxe aren't so elusive anymore, but why send 2 deluxe in 1 pack and the next 1 gets couple of foils?
Yeah, it is really strange.  Whoever packs them needs a little more guidance on the combinations, in my opinion.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhhhh! But what if it doesn't and you get stuck with a bunch of tan towels?? I would spend the $10 on the thing that you actually want so it's guaranteed, or, better yet, use  points! 

 
She could always return it!  (That said, I don't tan and I thought I would hate the Tan Towel when I received it in my box, but I actually liked it!)

I ordered myself a gift sub last night before the 100 points back code expired.  I figure it is basically free after using $10 in points, getting $10 in points back, and the ~150 points I will get from the boxes...plus all the samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got the Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner in my November box and really liked them, so I am hoping to get one of the welcome boxes we've seen with them in it.  Yay!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can wait a little. October was my 13th
My response to my email about the keychain.  I'm curious if you end up getting one?

*Hannah* (Birchbox Ops)

Nov 22 12:20 pm (EST)

Hi Ann,

Thanks so much for reaching out and I'm so happy that you're enjoying your subscription with us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Unfortunately the keychains were a brief extra we were adding to subscribers, and we've been out of stock for awhile. But we absolutely want to send out extra Birchbox love in the future, so be on the lookout!

Please don't hesitate to reach out with any questions you may have in the future and have a wonderful weekend!

Best,

Hannah
Discovery Specialist
Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anybody else notice that now some Pick 2's have 2 samples that are definitely deluxe, instead of 1 regular sample and 1 deluxe as it's advertised, while others continue to get 2 foils? The Pick 2's that actually contain 1 regular and 1 deluxe aren't so elusive anymore, but why send 2 deluxe in 1 pack and the next 1 gets couple of foils?
I don't think the Pick 2's are meant to be equal in value, most of the "mystery pack" type things are a gamble -- some are awesome, and some are just whatever.  With that said, if they promise at least one deluxe sample, then they need to be held to that.  I think part of the problem is the line between regular sample and deluxe sample is murky... but 2 foils is not okay IMO.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My response to my email about the keychain.  I'm curious if you end up getting one?

*Hannah* (Birchbox Ops)

Nov 22 12:20 pm (EST)

Hi Ann,

Thanks so much for reaching out and I'm so happy that you're enjoying your subscription with us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Unfortunately the keychains were a brief extra we were adding to subscribers, and we've been out of stock for awhile. But we absolutely want to send out extra Birchbox love in the future, so be on the lookout!

Please don't hesitate to reach out with any questions you may have in the future and have a wonderful weekend!

Best,

Hannah
Discovery Specialist
Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps
Awww! My 13 month was just a little while ago, and I have been patiently waiting for the keychain. Boogers.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My response to my email about the keychain.  I'm curious if you end up getting one?

*Hannah* (Birchbox Ops)

Nov 22 12:20 pm (EST)

Hi Ann,

Thanks so much for reaching out and I'm so happy that you're enjoying your subscription with us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Unfortunately the keychains were a brief extra we were adding to subscribers, and we've been out of stock for awhile. But we absolutely want to send out extra Birchbox love in the future, so be on the lookout!

Please don't hesitate to reach out with any questions you may have in the future and have a wonderful weekend!

Best,

Hannah
Discovery Specialist
Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps
I got the shipping notif... it hasn't come yet, but I can't imagine they wouldn't be sending that item


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the shipping notif... it hasn't come yet, but I can't imagine they wouldn't be sending that item 
Lucky duck.

Ah well, it wasn't meant to be for me.  No biggie.


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 22, 2013)

Any rumors out there regarding if BB is planning a good promo for Black Friday/Cyber Monday? I have 700 points burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## kgirl42 (Nov 22, 2013)

So jealous of the awesome Pick 2 packs some people are getting! Got mine today, and it's foils foils foils. Specifically two of the foot wipes (which I luckily managed to avoid when they were sent out a few months ago), and three tiny foils of GlamNatural cream blush. I'm actually excited to try the blush, but two of the shades they sent seem way too dark, so usage-wise, I'm looking at one foil of cream blush and two foot wipes. Not great, and definitely not a $10 value.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 22, 2013)

> So jealous of the awesome Pick 2 packs some people are getting! Got mine today, and it's foils foils foils. Specifically two of the foot wipes (which I luckily managed to avoid when they were sent out a few months ago), and three tiny foils of GlamNaturalÂ cream blush. I'm actually excited to try the blush, but two of the shades they sent seem way too dark, so usage-wise, I'm looking at one foil of cream blush and two foot wipes. Not great, and definitely not a $10 value.


 I received the cream blush in my box and at first I thought I would only be able to use the lightest shade, but I was actually able to use two of the shades. I really liked the cream blush, I would buy it.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 22, 2013)

> So jealous of the awesome Pick 2 packs some people are getting! Got mine today, and it's foils foils foils. Specifically two of the foot wipes (which I luckily managed to avoid when they were sent out a few months ago), and three tiny foils of GlamNaturalÂ cream blush. I'm actually excited to try the blush, but two of the shades they sent seem way too dark, so usage-wise, I'm looking at one foil of cream blush and two foot wipes. Not great, and definitely not a $10 value.


 For what it's worth, I thought those foot wipes were gonna majorly suck. Turns out, on the package, it says they're for your hands, too. So I tossed them in my purse and they came in handy! And I loved the "coolness" on my hands after I used them! I got my pick two today and it was a ruffian polish in hedge fund and Dr. Jart BB cream. Both of which I've already received. Overall, though, it was a good pick 2.


----------



## kgirl42 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I received the cream blush in my box and at first I thought I would only be able to use the lightest shade, but I was actually able to use two of the shades. I really liked the cream blush, I would buy it.


Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


For what it's worth, I thought those foot wipes were gonna majorly suck. Turns out, on the package, it says they're for your hands, too. So I tossed them in my purse and they came in handy! And I loved the "coolness" on my hands after I used them!

I got my pick two today and it was a ruffian polish in hedge fund and Dr. Jart BB cream. Both of which I've already received. Overall, though, it was a good pick 2.

Nice, I totally didn't think of using the wipes for my hands! And it's good to hear that the blush is high-quality! Feeling a bit better about my samples now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 23, 2013)

So I got my welcome box for my second sub and it had the bain de terre shampoo and conditioner, stainiac (repeat), the goop stuff and evologie. The conditioner leaked and covered everything though so I e-mailed them and it looks like they're sending me another box. The preview finally loaded and the e-mail said the box contents might be different than the preview, but I hope I get the box in the preview because it would have the beauty protector shampoo/conditioner, the chuao chocolates, the eyeko and the folle de joie. That would be awesome!


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 23, 2013)

> I got the best "Pick 2" with my order today! I never expect anything amazing, but I got the Ruffian Polish in Fox Hunt and Delirium! I already had Hedge Fund from my September box...how frickin' awesome! I have way more faith in BB now that I resubbed.Â


 Womp, womp.. I got a pick 2 today and Recieved Fox Hunt and Hedge Fund.. Sad for me, I recieved two Hedge Funds last month. Fox Hunt looks too orange for my cool toned skin... So, awesome pick two, just not good for me. I need to trade them!


----------



## sldb (Nov 23, 2013)

> Womp, womp.. I got a pick 2 today and Recieved Fox Hunt and Hedge Fund.. Sad for me, I recieved two Hedge Funds last month. Fox Hunt looks too orange for my cool toned skin... So, awesome pick two, just not good for me. I need to trade them!


 You might want to give Fox Hunt a whirl. I thought the same thing as you - Fox Hunt would not look good with my cool skin tone. But when I put it on, I loved it! On me it had a hint of pink that makes it really flattering. It is really beautiful.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 23, 2013)

> You might want to give Fox Hunt a whirl. I thought the same thing as you - Fox Hunt would not look good with my cool skin tone. But when I put it on, I loved it! On me it had a hint of pink that makes it really flattering. It is really beautiful.


 Oh cool! Ok, I'll try it. I can never wear greens but was pleasantly surprised that I worked.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my gift sub welcome box! Not bad for a welcome box.



Ooh! I hope it get this one over the other one they are sending out :-D


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgirl42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So jealous of the awesome Pick 2 packs some people are getting! Got mine today, and it's foils foils foils. Specifically two of the foot wipes (which I luckily managed to avoid when they were sent out a few months ago), and three tiny foils of GlamNatural cream blush. I'm actually excited to try the blush, but two of the shades they sent seem way too dark, so usage-wise, I'm looking at one foil of cream blush and two foot wipes. Not great, and definitely not a $10 value.
Ohh, lucky.  I've been wanting to try that blush so bad, but it is too expensive to chance it.  I actually contacted the company to ask if they were able to send me a sample of two colors, and they said they would get some right out to me.  It has been at least 2 months...so they lied.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     (maybe I'll luck out and get some in my pick two coming in tomorrow *crosses fingers*)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


For what it's worth, I thought those foot wipes were gonna majorly suck. Turns out, on the package, it says they're for your hands, too. So I tossed them in my purse and they came in handy! And I loved the "coolness" on my hands after I used them!
 
I second the foot wipes!  I don't know if it is just where I live, but when I wear flip-flops/sandals etc around town, my feet get dirty on the sides/bottom from all the crap floating around on the ground.  And I walk around barefoot at home, with tile floors.  No matter how much you sweep/steam mop...your feet are going to get dirty, lol.  So the wipes come in very handy.

I also think they feel much better than using baby wipes.  They clean MUCH better than baby wipes too, and don't leave a "baby" smell behind, or that kind of "sticky/suffocating" coating feel baby wipes can leave behind.   They are also good if you're hot, and need a quick cool down/freshener.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Nov 23, 2013)

This is my first month and according to tracking I should be getting my box today. Unfortunately, going by what the website lists it is going to be dud for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do not use traditional shampoo and conditioner, most perfume (I only like bakery scents and vanilla), and I already have the Chella highlighter pencil from Ipsy. The tea is something I will use, but $10 for two tea bags and a highlighter pencil already have is not exactly inspiring BB confidence in me. I guess since my Ipsy was awesome this month, and everybody raves about BirchBox, I was hoping for at least 3 out 5 products, if not 4 out of 5. Thankfully I can gift what I will not use. I am going to stick it out for two more months since I got my mom and sister 3 month gift subscriptions, though. Sorry to be so negative my first time around, but I am pretty disappointed. The questions they asked on the profile kind of got my hopes up for more natural stuff.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 23, 2013)

How soon does the first box update? I've got my niece's box coming by snail. But I want to see what she is getting.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 23, 2013)

even though i am swimming in mascaras right now (i think i have at least 12, and maybe 9 of those came from subs or gwp) but i love this eyeko black magic mascara. i wish that they sampled the blue one instead of the black one. whenever i finish running through these i will buy it via birchbox.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first month and according to tracking I should be getting my box today. Unfortunately, going by what the website lists it is going to be dud for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do not use traditional shampoo and conditioner, most perfume (I only like bakery scents and vanilla), and I already have the Chella highlighter pencil from Ipsy. The tea is something I will use, but $10 for two tea bags and a highlighter pencil already have is not exactly inspiring BB confidence in me. I guess since my Ipsy was awesome this month, and everybody raves about BirchBox, I was hoping for at least 3 out 5 products, if not 4 out of 5. Thankfully I can gift what I will not use. I am going to stick it out for two more months since I got my mom and sister 3 month gift subscriptions, though. Sorry to be so negative my first time around, but I am pretty disappointed. The questions they asked on the profile kind of got my hopes up for more natural stuff.
The welcome box has nothing to do with the survey you filled out, as it gets sent before you do it.  I am afraid you will not like birchbox, though.  There is no way that they can know what you get from ipsy, and you can't opt out of specific products.  Like with ipsy, you have to be open to trying a wide variety of products.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  even though i am swimming in mascaras right now (i think i have at least 12, and maybe 9 of those came from subs or gwp) but i love this eyeko black magic mascara. i wish that they sampled the blue one instead of the black one. whenever i finish running through these i will buy it via birchbox.

@quene8106 I agree! I seriously groaned a bit when I saw I was getting a mascara but it has far surpassed even my favorites! I wonder how blue the other one is. If it shows up well, I'd be tempted to buy it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@quene8106 I agree! I seriously groaned a bit when I saw I was getting a mascara but it has far surpassed even my favorites! I wonder how blue the other one is. If it shows up well, I'd be tempted to buy it.




Uhmm...your new profile pic is GORGEOUS. wow.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  even though i am swimming in mascaras right now (i think i have at least 12, and maybe 9 of those came from subs or gwp) but i love this eyeko black magic mascara. i wish that they sampled the blue one instead of the black one. whenever i finish running through these i will buy it via birchbox.
Oh,man...now I feel bad for sending you one as an extra! My bad lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uhmm...your new profile pic is GORGEOUS. wow.





Aw, thank you @Tiffany27la!



Haha, I keep looking at your profile picture and thinking "Who IS that exotic woman! Tiffany is blonde! Seriously both blonde and brunette look stunning on you."


----------



## MUfiend (Nov 23, 2013)

Help! I'm trying to get a new subscription (November was the last box of my yearly subscription). I opted out of auto renewal but I get an error message when I try to place the order that says I already have an active subscription. What do I need to do to get this to work, birchbox geniuses?!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh,man...now I feel bad for sending you one as an extra! My bad lol
oh you're good. you didn't know lol


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Aw, thank you @Tiffany27la!



Haha, I keep looking at your profile picture and thinking "Who IS that exotic woman! Tiffany is blonde! Seriously both blonde and brunette look stunning on you."
@CheshireCookie is pretty! @Tiffany27la is pretty! i'm pretty. all mut members are pretty. the end, haha.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The welcome box has nothing to do with the survey you filled out, as it gets sent before you do it.  I am afraid you will not like birchbox, though.  There is no way that they can know what you get from ipsy, and you can't opt out of specific products.  Like with ipsy, you have to be open to trying a wide variety of products.
I filled out the survey at least a month before signing up for a box, but if the welcome box is not done based on the survey, then that makes more sense. I probably missed that detail when I signed up. I am not really upset about getting the duplicated Chella since I actually like it. I guess seeing others getting Eyeko and such made me wish for that since that would be new to me. I am pretty open to skincare and makeup. I no longer use any chemicals on my hair, but I am used to giving hair products to my siblings, and if the survey is correct, I can opt to not receive too many perfume samples which is nice. Funny thing is after I got home and actually opened the box I think the tea is actually the thing I am most excited about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The perfume is not too bad either. Not my usual choice, but I think I will keep it.

But I am excited to hopefully get to try some natural beauty/makeup and skin care and such soon ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @CheshireCookie is pretty! @Tiffany27la is pretty! i'm pretty. all mut members are pretty. the end, haha.

Hahaha, hooray MUT fabulousness!



@quene8106


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh! I hope it get this one over the other one they are sending out :-D
I got that one too


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ...Birchbox, this is... a slightly bizarre response...

Me:

Response:

I'm guessing they just replace the "missing [item here]" so they can reply to these faster, but LOL. That's fine. I'm just excited to get the keychain. Maybe they'll win me over yet into another year.

if you've had your 13th and haven't gotten your keychain yet, it's probably worth emailing them I guess.
Oooh thanks November is my 13th month and no keychain.

Me too and I still haven't gotten a discount or keychain.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ctr64* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi Ladies- Long time lurker and first time posting. Typically a pencil shavings smell (in the case of the Tiossan - [sp?] lotion) is a cedar note. Cedar is in some perfumes but usually is more subtle. It is definitely not my favorite note in any product - especially body lotion.
Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


i agree... ooooopppppeeennnn iiiiittt






I crumble under peer pressure so I blame you.





The gloss is sparkly but not in an immature way, it's very pretty! It kind of feels like it might be plumping too.












"Sparkle &amp; shine, make a wish..."
"When your necklace wears off, your wish comes true!"





A lovely sparkly bobby pin.





So fun, and definitely more than I was expecting!! That's a great one, so much better than last year.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my gift sub welcome box! Not bad for a welcome box.



That's a great box!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the best "Pick 2" with my order today! I never expect anything amazing, but I got the Ruffian Polish in Fox Hunt and Delirium! I already had Hedge Fund from my September box...how frickin' awesome! I have way more faith in BB now that I resubbed.
That's a great pick two!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

I completely forgot to post the two boxes I am getting on here. One is my gift sub and I just renewed my yearly. Here are my boxes:

Yearly sub: (bb56)

GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar  Buy

derma eÂ® Evenly RadiantÂ® Collection Buy Atelier Cologne Vanille InsensÃ©e Cologne Absolue - 200ml Buy Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner Buy TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe Buy Color ClubÂ® Cocktail Hour Collection   Gift sub: (bb45) GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips
Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Eyeko Black Magic Mascara
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Leave-In Condish
These are probably two of my favorite boxes so far.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 25, 2013)

T



> I completely forgot to post the two boxes I am getting on here. One is my gift sub and I just renewed my yearly. Here are my boxes: Yearly sub: (bb56) GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar Buy derma eÂ® Evenly RadiantÂ® Collection Buy Atelier Cologne Vanille InsensÃ©e Cologne Absolue - 200ml Buy Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner Buy TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe Buy Color ClubÂ® Cocktail Hour Collection Â  Gift sub: (bb45)
> GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar
> Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
> Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips
> ...


. Those two boxes are individually pretty great, congrats on getting two winners!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

T Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I completely forgot to post the two boxes I am getting on here. One is my gift sub and I just renewed my yearly. Here are my boxes:

Yearly sub: (bb56)

GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar Buy
derma eÂ® Evenly RadiantÂ® Collection Buy
Atelier Cologne Vanille InsensÃ©e Cologne Absolue - 200ml Buy
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner Buy
TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe Buy
Color ClubÂ® Cocktail Hour Collection
 
Gift sub: (bb45)
  GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar
Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips
Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Eyeko Black Magic Mascara
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Leave-In Condish
These are probably two of my favorite boxes so far.
 
 
 
  . Those two boxes are individually pretty great, congrats on getting two winners! Thanks! I had a few months of duds so I am really happy about these boxes.


----------



## disconik (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I crumble under peer pressure so I blame you.





The gloss is sparkly but not in an immature way, it's very pretty! It kind of feels like it might be plumping too.












"Sparkle &amp; shine, make a wish..."
"When your necklace wears off, your wish comes true!"





A lovely sparkly bobby pin.





So fun, and definitely more than I was expecting!!


Okay.  I'm definitely buying a 4 pack of these for my girlfriends.


----------



## KayEss (Nov 25, 2013)

> I completely forgot to post the two boxes I am getting on here. One is my gift sub and I just renewed my yearly. Here are my boxes: Yearly sub: (bb56) GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar Buy derma eÂ® Evenly RadiantÂ® Collection Buy Atelier Cologne Vanille InsensÃ©e Cologne Absolue - 200ml Buy Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner Buy TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe Buy Color ClubÂ® Cocktail Hour Collection Â  Gift sub: (bb45)
> GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar
> Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
> Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips
> ...


 Wow, those are both amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 26, 2013)

I put on CC Dark 'n Stormy a few days ago and holy crap this formula is impressive! Its stayed on for 3 days with no chipping so far.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put on CC Dark 'n Stormy a few days ago and holy crap this formula is impressive! Its stayed on for 3 days with no chipping so far.

I tried CC in Top Shelf and it was a really pretty color. I almost went and bought Dark 'n Stormy on eBay (it's also one of my favorite drinks), but had to keep reminding myself that I'll get more nail polish in my boxes next month LOL. Top Shelf is very subtle and flattering, and close enough to your natural nail color that chips don't show. I got Nailtini Champagne in my Ipsy bag, and gave it to my mom because I didn't like it as well as the CC, even though they're pretty similar in color (Top Shelf is more beige, Champagne is more pink, Champagne has slightly larger shimmer flecks). Both seemed to have average-to-good wear, although I think CC held up a little better. 

While I love the idea of 3-free polishes, I'm not sure they adhere to my nails as well as traditional formulas. Have you guys noticed this?


----------



## disconik (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put on CC Dark 'n Stormy a few days ago and holy crap this formula is impressive! Its stayed on for 3 days with no chipping so far.


Oy!  Like I needed to be pushed another step closer to buying it!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Oy!  Like I needed to be pushed another step closer to buying it!  
For what it's worth, I don't have a single color like it! Hahahah. It's really unique.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For what it's worth, I don't have a single color like it! Hahahah. It's really unique.
The closest I could think of was Sally Hansen Gunmetal but that's quite a bit bluer:





Not quite the same, but same family.

And someone who got both of the metallic greys from Ipsy and BB posted a swatch:





"Nailtini Caviar Cocktail is on my thumb and Color Club Dark nâ€™ Stormy is on my index finger. Dark nâ€™ Stormy leans slightly bluer while Caviar Cocktail is a truer grey."

I don't think it's unique, per se, but you're right that it's not the type of colour most people have in their collections... XD;


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The closest I could think of was Sally Hansen Gunmetal but that's quite a bit bluer:

 


Sally Hansen Gunmetal was my "gateway" polish back into nail polish.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Sally Hansen Gunmetal was my "gateway" polish back into nail polish.  
Mine was s!OPI Just a Little Dangerous. I almost never get seconds and hoard, but I had to when I heard they were dcing s!OPI just for sentimentality reasons. I don't wear Gunmetal really anymore... but you're right, it's always easier to remember polishes you got earlier... XD


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was s!OPI Just a Little Dangerous. I almost never get seconds and hoard, but I had to when I heard they were dcing s!OPI just for sentimentality reasons. I don't wear Gunmetal really anymore... but you're right, it's always easier to remember polishes you got earlier... XD
Now I can't remember a name of any polish.  I'll start looking for that green one that is a little blue with the sparkles in it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was s!OPI Just a Little Dangerous. I almost never get seconds and hoard, but I had to when I heard they were dcing s!OPI just for sentimentality reasons. I don't wear Gunmetal really anymore... but you're right, it's always easier to remember polishes you got earlier... XD
mine was Sally Hansen's Mint Sorbet. I can spot it on anyone - I can also tell the difference between Mint Sorbet and Revlon's Jaded and Revlon's Minted. Yup. Obvi I have a favorite shade of nail polishes haha.

I'm REALLY REALLY loving CC's On the Rocks. It's really fun! Even though I hate getting polish in my boxes, CC has held up really *really* well. My Deborah Lippman chipped after 2 days but my On the Rocks accent nail has held up for 5 days now. Crazy right??


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I completely forgot to post the two boxes I am getting on here. One is my gift sub and I just renewed my yearly. Here are my boxes:

Yearly sub: (bb56)

GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar Buy
derma eÂ® Evenly RadiantÂ® Collection Buy
Atelier Cologne Vanille InsensÃ©e Cologne Absolue - 200ml Buy
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner Buy
TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe Buy
Color ClubÂ® Cocktail Hour Collection
 
Gift sub: (bb45)
  GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar
Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips
Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Eyeko Black Magic Mascara
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Leave-In Condish
These are probably two of my favorite boxes so far.
 
 
 
  Wow, those are both amazing!



Thanks I cant wait to get them and destroy that chocolate!


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my gift sub welcome box! Not bad for a welcome box.




I got exactly the same and I'm not impressed. If this were my actual first BB I'd probably cancel, actually. I hope the last 2 months of my second sub have things better suited for me. I wasn't happy with the perfume or shampoo and conditioner but I do like the eyeliner and I'm always down for more Chuao.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  mine was Sally Hansen's Mint Sorbet. I can spot it on anyone - I can also tell the difference between Mint Sorbet and Revlon's Jaded and Revlon's Minted. Yup. Obvi I have a favorite shade of nail polishes haha.

I'm REALLY REALLY loving CC's On the Rocks. It's really fun! Even though I hate getting polish in my boxes, CC has held up really *really* well. My Deborah Lippman chipped after 2 days but my On the Rocks accent nail has held up for 5 days now. Crazy right??
Mine was China Glaze's solar power.  Several years ago, I wore this yellow polish almost every day!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 28, 2013)

> I got exactly the same and I'm not impressed. If this were my actual first BB I'd probably cancel, actually. I hope the last 2 months of my second sub have things better suited for me. I wasn't happy with the perfume or shampoo and conditioner but I do like the eyeliner and I'm always down for more Chuao.


 I got the same box and I'm all right with it. My niece will be happy with it.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my gift sub welcome box! Not bad for a welcome box.




I got exactly the same and I'm not impressed. If this were my actual first BB I'd probably cancel, actually. I hope the last 2 months of my second sub have things better suited for me. I wasn't happy with the perfume or shampoo and conditioner but I do like the eyeliner and I'm always down for more Chuao.

I'm jealous! I was really hoping this would be my welcome box, but I got the other one.


----------



## KayEss (Nov 28, 2013)

I just got the "Black Friday Done Right" email from Birchbox. BLACKFRIDAY75PTS gets you 75 points with any $35 order. I decided to take advantage of it. I got two Chuao bars (for stocking stuffers) and the Spornette Luxury Cushion brush ($24). I also got a pick two. It ended up being $26 since I had $10 in points and I'm getting $7.50 in points back with the Black Friday code. Not bad! I just wish I was better at saving points!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 28, 2013)

I've got the 20 off code and 30 dollars in points and can't decide what to buy.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My response to my email about the keychain.  I'm curious if you end up getting one?

*Hannah* (Birchbox Ops)

Nov 22 12:20 pm (EST)

Hi Ann,

Thanks so much for reaching out and I'm so happy that you're enjoying your subscription with us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Unfortunately the keychains were a brief extra we were adding to subscribers, and we've been out of stock for awhile. But we absolutely want to send out extra Birchbox love in the future, so be on the lookout!

Please don't hesitate to reach out with any questions you may have in the future and have a wonderful weekend!

Best,

Hannah
Discovery Specialist
Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps
I assumed I wouldn't be getting a key chain, but it showed up in my mail yesterday.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got exactly the same and I'm not impressed. If this were my actual first BB I'd probably cancel, actually. I hope the last 2 months of my second sub have things better suited for me. I wasn't happy with the perfume or shampoo and conditioner but I do like the eyeliner and I'm always down for more Chuao.
These are just "generic" welcome boxes for gift subscriptions. They're not tailored to the recipient at all. Regular subscriptions do not get welcome boxes.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My response to my email about the keychain.  I'm curious if you end up getting one?

*Hannah* (Birchbox Ops)

Nov 22 12:20 pm (EST)

Hi Ann,

Thanks so much for reaching out and I'm so happy that you're enjoying your subscription with us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Unfortunately the keychains were a brief extra we were adding to subscribers, and we've been out of stock for awhile. But we absolutely want to send out extra Birchbox love in the future, so be on the lookout!

Please don't hesitate to reach out with any questions you may have in the future and have a wonderful weekend!

Best,

Hannah
Discovery Specialist
Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps
I assumed I wouldn't be getting a key chain, but it showed up in my mail yesterday.





Congrats!


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 8, 2013)

I got my clicky truck! But since I don't have a smart phone I can't figure out my box guts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is my shipping weight: 0.6000 Does anyone else have this weight?






Thanks for ideas, Dear BB MuT Ladies. 



 

Hope your weekend is going GREAT. I have had a whirlwind weekend so far. WHEW!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my clicky truck! But since I don't have a smart phone I can't figure out my box guts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is my shipping weight: 0.6000 Does anyone else have this weight?





Thanks for ideas, Dear BB MuT Ladies. 



 

Hope your weekend is going GREAT. I have had a whirlwind weekend so far. WHEW! 




Come joing us in the December thread!  People are already getting their boxes!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139219/birchbox-december-2013-spoilers/690#post_2237714


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Come joing us in the December thread!  People are already getting their boxes!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139219/birchbox-december-2013-spoilers/690#post_2237714
Oh, I posted on the wrong thread! Sorry! I will go over there


----------



## izzybizzy (Jan 10, 2014)

[No message]


----------

